# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Odbrojavanje 2011/2

## MIJA 32

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nako 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Pea, 05.03.
Tanjam, 05.03.
Tlukaci5, 06.03.
Jesen82, 07.03.
Tiki_a, 09.03.
Lua, 10.03.
Charlie, 10.03.
Delfin, 11.03.
plavuša 007, 11.03.
Pretorija, 12.03.
tajna30, 12.03.
Kiša, 14.03.
Matto, 14.03.
Vala mala, 15.03.
Matahari, 17.03.
MASLINA1973, 18.03.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Linalena
Slatkica 04.03.

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Tikica
Lasta, 04.03.
Ivka13, 04.03.

*Pikalice~~~~~~~~~~*
Dorina199
lasta
pinny
inaa
taca70

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
ptica1, tikki, eva133, aslan, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: ana1201, alma_itd, arizona311, bugaboo, Cannisa, corina II, ciklama1, hop, kiara79, kriistiina, 
m arta, malena72, maza975, missixty, sezen, sildad, snekica, tikica_69, tinkica, TOMISLAVA, venddy, Vita22, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, marisela, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, nety, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, 
5. mjesec: mala bu, matahari, rikikiki, Sali, 
6. mjesec: mury, sara38, sanja1, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anaea 40, anabanana, Ambra, brigitta, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inna28, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, kitty, Mery0908, morskavila, malena72, miba, Maja_st, mare41, Medena8, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nota77, palcicazg, pirica, ruža82, sonječka, šiškica, TrudyC, tantolina, vedre, vanchriban, Zeena, zlatica, 

sretno svima :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za on-go listu da se nikad ne vratite na Hrabrice!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se što prije isprazni ta zadnja lista!

----------


## slatkica

evo me ,danas transfer 3 blastociste(FET),bit će to dugo čekanje

ostalima držim fige

----------


## aslan

ja cekam mengu pa u prirodnjak!odbrojavam...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
> Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
> Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
> Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
> DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
> Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
> Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
> 
> *VELJAČA 2011.*
> ...


Mija, hvala! Čekamo i čekamo :Smile:  Svima puno sreće!

----------


## Jesen82

> ja cekam mengu pa u prirodnjak!odbrojavam...


a ja navijam za tebe  :Klap:  to bude to!

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam jos uvijek planirana za 4. mjesec - femara, pa me vratite na on go listu.... :Yes:   hvala

----------


## vedre

i ja sam krajem 3. ili u 4.mj na ivf,famara + možda menopur

----------


## aleksandraj

vedre, protokol nam je isti

----------


## sretna35

slatkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za uspjeh

aslan za prirodnjak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Pepita

Nažalost malo vremena da se ovdje češće javim  :Sad: 
No, to ne znači da ne mislim na vas, često puta pročitam, ali ne stignem pisati.
Drago mi je što sve manje cura poznam, znači da su sve moje stare suborke kući s bebicama  :Smile: 

Mi smo super, Lala već velika cura, nema što, vrijeme je proletjelo.
Na jesen opet očekujemo društvo. Ponovno se meni desio prirodnjak, ovog puta isti mjesec kad smo odlučili raditi na drugoj bebici.

Baš tu kod mene u susjedstvu, žena nakon 13 godina borbe s neplodnošću ostala trudna i rodila lijepu curicu.
Još uvijek je pravo luda od sreće i često mi kaže "znaš li da sam ja mama"  :Smile: 

Svi vi čete dočekati svoje mirišljave smotuljke, samo nažalost, kao i u svemu, nema reda i redoslijeda, netko prije, a netko poslije.
Ono što je bitno, da se čovjek bori za ono što želi i voli.

...a vas puno vole Pepita i Laura.

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:  Pepita ČESTITAM!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Pepita  :Zaljubljen:  čestitam!!!  :Kiss:  Lali!

----------


## vedre

> vedre, protokol nam je isti


da aleksandraj isti nam je protokol.ja još ne znam točno kada ćemo krenit jer sam ovaj mj na pilulama pa ću se dogovorit da dr.oćemo li krenit kad popijem ovu kutiju ili još jednu kutiju pa tek onda postupak.sve ovisi šta će on reć.a ja bi što prije.možda se i sretnemo.i crvenkapica je tamo u 4mj

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro vam jutro, drage cure............ Mare41, veliki pozdrav, vidim da si online  :Smile: )))

Evo kuham kavicu, jest da je vrlo kasna, ali ipak, da tradicija ne zamre :Coffee: .........

Curama u postupku mnogo uspjeha i vibre šaljem................., ajmo da forum i dalje poskakuje..........  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Pepita*, čestitam :Zaljubljen: 

Curama TALLY I DANI82, posebne pozdrave..... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice. Jako su mi drage forumske trudnice iz sek. ICSI-a.

----------


## Marnie

Pepita, čestitam  :Smile: !! Predivna priča!

----------


## crvenkapica77

koliko to cura ima  u postupku  u Cita  u 4mj.  ?    :Smile: 
aleks  i ti   :Smile: 
  i ja i ja   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Malo sa zakasnjenjem,sretno mojoj dragoj Brodjanki sa svoja dva savrsena zametka!!Neka je sve proslo odlicno i da nam javis najsretniju vijest za 13 dana!
Svim curkama  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Inace obozavam proljece, pa mislim da je to pravo vrijeme za poceti, a i zeko dolazi pa nece biti lose staviti gnijezdo..mozda ubaci koje jajce vise :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

"Voli nas naša Pepita"  :Smile: , ČESTITAM draga naša Pepita  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  L. je tako lijepa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aslan

i ovdje cestitam jesen82 na plusicu kojeg je docekala na testu na trudnocu! draga navijamo ua veeeliku betu!
ja cekam mengu vise nego ikad jer zelim sto prije u postupak, jos nista,prestala sam s utricima u cetvrtak pa se nadam da ce sutra vjestica doci da krenemo u prirodnjak!

----------


## Jesen82

cure...sutra ćemo se veseliti... danas jednostavno ne mogu...ljubim vas!

----------


## Sonja29

Evo i mene poslije jaaaako dugo vremena ponovno sa vama! Trebat će mi dosta vremena dok pohvatam sve pa ću Vas ovak virtualno zagrliti,utješiti i čestitati kome treba.I ako se nisam javljala mislila sam na Vas! Da ne dužim...kod mene je sve po starome,još uvijek ništa a ako Bog da krajem trečeg mjeseca bit ću pikalica :Smile:  
p.s. Pepita vidim da će L. imati brata ili seku..Čestitam i radujem se zajedno sa vama!

----------


## linalena

Jesenko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Jesen82  :Love: ...čekamo do sutra i ~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!
Sonja29, vjerovala sam da si nam već uspjela i da se zato ne javljaš no obzirom da si još uvijek u borbi za  :Zaljubljen: ~~~~~~~šaljem da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!
aslan ~~~~~~~za M i uspješan start

----------


## ines31

Svima u postupcima želim najljepši početak proljeća sa velim betama (meni je 3. mjesec bio najsretniji u životu), a čekalicama da vrijeme brzo prodje!!!!!!!! 
Redovno Vas pratim te se zajedno sa svima veselim svakom pozitivnom testu i betama, sretno curke!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## modesty4

Curke nakon duže vremena uspjevam hvatati konce na forumu!
Čestitam od srca svim našim novim trudnicama, a tužnicama i čekalicama šaljem jedan veeeliki  :Love: !!!
Ja sam na kontracepcijskim i od 06.04.krećemo sa bockanjem i put Maribora.
Terapija su mi gonali i cetrotide, pa sam zahvalna na svakom savjetu gdje da kupujem i gdje su najjeftinije! :Grin:

----------


## tikki

jesen82 ~~~~~~~ da nam javiš veliku trocifrenu betu sutra! 

Svim čekalicama bete da im vrijeme što brže prođe. Meni je sutra AIH, a već sam danas objašnjavala MM da tko će izdržati dva tjedna do bete...

----------


## sretna35

Pepita i jesen super čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*modesty4* želim ti uspješan postupak u Mb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

> Terapija su mi gonali i cetrotide, pa sam zahvalna na svakom savjetu gdje da kupujem i gdje su najjeftinije!


*Gonale* kupuj kod nas, po komadu oko *60 kn jeftinij*i, a *cetrotide u Sloveniji*, po komadu skoro *200 kn jeftiniji* (ljekarna je odmah pored bolnice) ... Sretno

----------


## modesty4

Amyx hvala ti.Vidjela sam ljekarnu u Novoj Vasi pored ambulante, jesi li mislila na tu ili ima baš u sklopu bolnice?

----------


## amyx

Ne u novoj vasi nego baš u bolnici, tj. na samom ulazu vidjet češ kad skreneš u tu ulicu gdje je ulaz u bolnicu, na samom početku ulice, na čošku je ljekarna

----------


## ana-

Pozdrav od nas nije nas dugo bilo,ali uvijek ste nam u mislima,a ovdije ima puno novosti pa idemo ovako slagati  :Yes: 
*trudnicama* velike čestitke i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za najlijepše i bezbrižne dane
*tužnicama* šaljemo veliki virtualni  :Love:  
*čekalicama ß* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne cifre
*čekalicama transfera* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ želim lijepo gnježđenje mrvica
*čekalicama punkcija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolnije i ljepše js
*pikalicama* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo hrabro nije to teško pogotovo za nešto tako vrijedno i željeno
*čekalicama koje čega* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo strpljivo vrijeme će brzo proći i doći toliko čekani dan 

*Natalina čestitke na malom princu od  

* svima šaljemo ogromne  :Kiss:  a naveće idu od M&M-a

naravno i da ne zaboravimo pozdraviti *sve mamice,bebice,princeze i prinčeve,fakine i fakinke..........* svima velike  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Kuham  :Coffee:  i big  :Kiss:  Kadauni
friškim trudnicama tanjam i Jesen ~~~~za prekrasne bete!
Lua~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*jesen82, tanjam* čestitam na plusićima i ~~~~~~ za velike bete!
*Pepita* čestitke od  :Heart: !

----------


## lasta

Evo mene došla na kafe
U petak je bila punkcija ( moram se pohvaliti bezbolna ) i dobili smo 9js iz 9 folikula. Sada čekamo srijedu da odemo po bebolinu.....

Svim dragim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
jesen i tanjam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## mare41

Ja ću i ovdje :Very Happy:  za prekrasnu betu od jesen, čestitke još jednom!

----------


## kiara79

> Ja ću i ovdje za prekrasnu betu od jesen, čestitke još jednom!


da,da..za betu od jesen i tanjam..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Što nam je s tanjam?

----------


## lasta

Čestitke jesen :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

cure hvala vam!!.. evo da i ovdje objavim da je moja beta 16dpt 1929 :Heart:

----------


## aslan

menga stigla, od subote klomifen, ja sretna jer sam ponovno u postupku, novi postupak nova nada!

----------


## kiara79

jesen..iskrene čestitke...bravo curo.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> menga stigla, od subote klomifen, ja sretna jer sam ponovno u postupku, novi postupak nova nada!


jupi!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  biti će to super :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*aslan*, neka bude dobitni!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Što nam je s tanjam?


jučer je popiškila  + i danas vadila betu...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Znam za plusić, ali ne mogu dočekati da javi za betu!!

----------


## bugaboo

Jesenko cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Tanjam cestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , ali jos cekamo betu :Cool:

----------


## vedre

jesen čestitam na veeelikoj beti

----------


## linaxx

Vala mala mjesec je pun trudnica , nema ti druge nego da upadneš u ovaj vlak :Love: !!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> cure hvala vam!!.. evo da i ovdje objavim da je moja beta 16dpt 1929


Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

jesen82 čestitam  :Very Happy: : ... koja lijepa beta!  :Klap:

----------


## lberc

Jesen,Tanjam,čestitam!

----------


## lberc

Jesen,Tanjam,čestitam!!

----------


## aleksandraj

> Vala mala mjesec je pun trudnica , nema ti druge nego da upadneš u ovaj vlak!!!!


potpisujem, ali to zelim i ostalim cekalicama...uskacite

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala  *linaxx*, pozlatile ti se riječi!!

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala puuuuuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~+

----------


## crvenkapica77

> jesen,tanjam,čestitam!!


cestitam cure  !!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Jesen,Tanjam čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, kako ste sve predrage, puno mi to znači kad znam da navijate za mene i moju mrvicu kao i ja za vas svim srcem!

----------


## sretna35

> Jesen,Tanjam čestitam!!!


potpisujem

----------


## matahari

novim trudnicama veeeeeeeeelike čestitke!

----------


## modesty4

čestitke našim novim trudnicama!!

----------


## medena8

*Trudnicama*, čestitke od  :Heart:  !
*Tužnicama*, veliki  :Love:  !

Svima ostalima, brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba, poslužite se!
 :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Pridružujem se vibricama svima i za sve! I želim vam jednu lijepu i laku noć! Sutra je dan žena i ne moram ni reći što vam svima želim... Već smo žene i pol, svaka pojedina, sad da još postanemo i mame...  :Zaljubljen:  

Mene danas cijeli dan bolucka dolje i budi nadu i strah...

----------


## alma_itd

Bila sam 100% sigurna da ValaMala danas vadi betu i dosla sam na forum da vidim kolika je,kad ono beta tek 14.03. :Rolling Eyes:  :Cekam:  
Svim cekalicama bete zelim puno strpljenja i sto manje ''onih'' simptoma :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Jos nitko nije skuvo kavu pa eto uzmite sa pladnja sto koja voli,tu je secer,tu je stevia,tu su zasladjivaci,ocete espresso,ness,dugu,kracu,cafelatte
ili kombo!!! :Coffee:  :Yes: 
Ovim napitkom svakoj zelim sretan dan zena,ujedno majki i beba,takodjer i onima koje jos nisu majke zelim da to postanu ako ne ono sutra,a ono barem ove godine..
I sretno svima u postupcima,metacicama utrica,cekacicama punkcija,transfera i beta,svim zenicama  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sela* preslatki post  :Heart:

----------


## slatkica

čestitam svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Sela, ja sam već kavu popila s jednom preslatkom forumašicom i šaljem joj kiss, al super je i tvoja :Smile: 
svima~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što ih danas čeka.

----------


## Snekica

Drage moje ženice, sretan vam vaš dan!!! I uvijek samo s jednom jedinom željom, za sad! 
Novopečenim trudnicama čestitam sve u 16!!! Bravo cure!!! Zaslužile ste!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

*Gizmos* ja se vraćam među čekalice...beta čista nula. 
Puno ~~~~~~ za druge ožujske čekalice da nastave s lijepim brojkama!!!!
I naravno sretan vam *dan žena*!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Charlie*  :Love:

----------


## Lua

bez iznenađenja beta 0.100 U/L ...  :Sad: 

Cure koje ste uspjele čestitke i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Lua, baš mi je jako žao :Love:  :Heart: , kakav je plan za dalje?
Charlie :Love:

----------


## Mury

Lua i Charlie :Love: 
Svaka riječ je suvišna, znam kako se osjećate, želim vam snage za nastaviti dalje, jednom nam svima mora doći sunce!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Charlie, Lua, tiki_a :Love:  jako mi je žao , drage moje

i sama sam sa knedlom u grlu ovih dana...granut` će i nama sunce, mora!

----------


## Mury

tiki_a :Love: 
Tek sad sam vidjela, jako mi je žao! Toliko je snage i želje u tebi, da jednostavno ne može, a da jednog dana ne budeš nagrađena, kao i sve mi ovdje!!!!
Trudnicama iskrene čestitke, i neka im je sretna trudnoća!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

> Charlie, Lua, tiki_a jako mi je žao , drage moje
> 
> i sama sam sa knedlom u grlu ovih dana...granut` će i nama sunce, mora!


hoće.. mora... koliko je to meni bilo teško za vjerovati... ali nekako kroz svu tu bol i suze i čekanje dođe i taj čas.. ne priznajem ništa drugo za tako predivne i hrabre žene :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*  :Love:

----------


## vedre

Lua,Charlie,tiki_a jako jako  mi je žao cure.

----------


## rozalija

> *Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> *Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*


X  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

> i sama sam sa knedlom u grlu ovih dana...granut` će i nama sunce, mora!


o, kako te samo dobro razumijem  :Sad:  :Sad: 

cure tužnice, drž'te se hrabro :Love:

----------


## Mury

> Charlie, Lua, tiki_a jako mi je žao , drage moje
> 
> i sama sam sa knedlom u grlu ovih dana...granut` će i nama sunce, mora!


XXXX !!!
Danas mi je posebno teško jer je dan žena, a ja se ne osjećam ženom, jer nisam majka, i možda nikada neću biti :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## seka35

hoces ,hoces bit ces i ne brini 
 evo ja sad dosla sa ultrazvuka i kod mene kuca jedno malo srce

----------


## eva133

> XXXX !!!
> Danas mi je posebno teško jer je dan žena, a ja se ne osjećam ženom, jer nisam majka, i možda nikada neću biti


Mury ma daj pa nemoj tako.
Bit ćemo mi sve majke jednoga dana, samo trebamo to dočekati.

----------


## Snekica

*Mury*, nakon kiše uvijek dođe sunce, samo možda nekad malo kasnije...  :Love: 
*Charlie, Lua, tiki_a* , drage moje hrabrice, žao mi je, drži te se!  :Sad: 
Tiki_a, stvarno sam imala nadu u ovaj tvoj postupak!  :Love: 
*Seka35,*  čestitam!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Čitam i samo mi suze idu.. Charlie, Lua, tiki_a, Mury, ivica_k... ... ... tako vas razumijem. Moj test i beta se bliže i baš kako je neka od vas rekla samo mi je knedla u grlu od straha od te nule i ovog predivnog proljeća koje je pred nama i one poznate beskonačne boli što sve oko nas cvjeta osim našeg tijela koje žudi za svojim djetetom... toliko molim Boga i nadam se da već sada u meni jedna mrvica raste, no sumnja je sve jača i strah i sve... baš mi je teško danas onako skroz... 

Bila sam u ljekarni kupiti onaj neki super osjetljivi test na trudnoću (GraviGnost Ultra, osjetljiv već na 10 jedinica). Ispred mene mama s bebom u koiicima, kupuje neke trudničke preparate za novu bebu u buši, a na blagajni do, kad sam ja tražila  testove, čujem drugu svježu trudnicu kako razgovara s apotekarkom o ovim i onim tabletama za žgaravicu... dok ja kupujem ponovo i ponovo štapiće koji mi pilje u facu beskrajnim minusima... 

Nemojte zamjeriti na crnjaku, u ponedjeljak je ta beta, a upravo smo saznali da mm u ponedjeljak popodne mora na tjedan dana poslovno na put i ne mogu zamisliti betu 0 i ono vrijeme poslije bez njega... Volim vas sve i želim vam da procvjetate ovo proljeće svojim predivnim pupoljcima. Pukne me tako malo bedara, pa budem bolje kad se isplačem...

----------


## Snekica

Samo se ti isplači ali nemoj previše da ne naškodiš bebolincu koji ipak raste u tebi! To ti je draga moja, promjena raspoloženja koja je normalna u trudnoći!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> XXXX !!!
> Danas mi je posebno teško jer je dan žena, a ja se ne osjećam ženom, jer nisam majka, i možda nikada neću biti


nemoj tako,  zene smo i to  samo takve, najjace,  iako nismo majke  ja sam ponosna na sve nas,  i bit cemo majke  , hocemo   ...

 :Love:  *Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a carli 
*jako mi je žao , drage moje

----------


## pirica

*Charlie, Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Drage moje suborke, hrabre i najbolje žene, što bih ja bez vas :Love:  :Heart: !!! Hvala vam na lijepim riječima!
ValaMala, potpuno te razumijem, znam o čemu pričaš :Love: , ali sam nekako uvjerena da te to peru ludi trudnički hormoni, evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to od hormona :Yes: !!!!
Svima vam šaljem ogromni  :Kiss: !!!

----------


## pirica

možete mene pisat na on go listu za 5mj

----------


## Mury

Seka bravo za srčeko :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Lua, Charlie  :Sad:   :Sad: 
ivica_k  :Love: 
Mury bit će dobro  :Heart: , dođe svakome takav tužan dan..
ValaMala  :Love: ~~~~~+

----------


## miba

> *Charlie, Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*





xxxx

----------


## seka35

> Čitam i samo mi suze idu.. Charlie, Lua, tiki_a, Mury, ivica_k... ... ... tako vas razumijem. Moj test i beta se bliže i baš kako je neka od vas rekla samo mi je knedla u grlu od straha od te nule i ovog predivnog proljeća koje je pred nama i one poznate beskonačne boli što sve oko nas cvjeta osim našeg tijela koje žudi za svojim djetetom... toliko molim Boga i nadam se da već sada u meni jedna mrvica raste, no sumnja je sve jača i strah i sve... baš mi je teško danas onako skroz... 
> 
> Bila sam u ljekarni kupiti onaj neki super osjetljivi test na trudnoću (GraviGnost Ultra, osjetljiv već na 10 jedinica). Ispred mene mama s bebom u koiicima, kupuje neke trudničke preparate za novu bebu u buši, a na blagajni do, kad sam ja tražila  testove, čujem drugu svježu trudnicu kako razgovara s apotekarkom o ovim i onim tabletama za žgaravicu... dok ja kupujem ponovo i ponovo štapiće koji mi pilje u facu beskrajnim minusima... 
> 
> Nemojte zamjeriti na crnjaku, u ponedjeljak je ta beta, a upravo smo saznali da mm u ponedjeljak popodne mora na tjedan dana poslovno na put i ne mogu zamisliti betu 0 i ono vrijeme poslije bez njega... Volim vas sve i želim vam da procvjetate ovo proljeće svojim predivnim pupoljcima. Pukne me tako malo bedara, pa budem bolje kad se isplačem...


vala mala ,nemoj molim te padati u taj crnjak , kad si ti trudna !ja to vec vidim kod tebe

----------


## vedre

seka drago mi je za srčeko malo.nadam se da si dobro i da se dobro osjećaš;puna optimizma.

----------


## seka35

vedre ,super se osjecam !
BAS jucer kazem jednoj prijateljici da nisam vadila betu ne bih ni znala da sam trudna!
 stvarno za sada hvala bogu dobro ,malo grudi osjetljive i cesce idem na wc i to je to od simptoma

----------


## amyx

Joj blago tebi...mene bole cice, stalno sam na wc-u, muka mi je od jutra do mraka ...brrrrrr

----------


## nora77

čestitam svim curama na krasnim novim betama i šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~za prve ultarzvučne sličice!
a onim ostalima podrška za hrabro naprijed jer poslije kiše uvijek dodje sunce!

----------


## ValaMala

Jutros drastičan pad temperature, boli ko da ću dobiti i mislim da je to to od mog postupka...  :Sad:

----------


## dani82

> *Charlie, Lua, ivica_k, tiki_a*


*X*

*Seka* super za srčeko  :Heart: 
*ValaMala* drži se, da te predosjećaj ipak vara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* ma nije...ajd...bit ce dobro!!! :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Charlie,Ivica_k,Tiki_a, znam točno kako vam je...  :Sad: 

Hvala svima na podršci,divne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## aslan

valaMala skoro si mi izmamila suze na oci ali ne daj se, pa ti si vec trudnica! ja se molim za tebe i sve cekalice bete, i za nas koje smo podnijele puno tih negativnih stapica i ipak trazimo onaj pozitivni jer sto te ne unisti to te ojaca!

----------


## ksena28

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63936-I...26#post1836626

za sve vas koje se pitate jeste li trudne ili ne, ne brinite - u Hrvatskoj je uspješnost 47 posto, dakle svaka druga zatrudni... tako barem kaže naš ministar danas pa ako nekog zanima neka malo baci pogled, nije sve u hopsanju i vibranju, ima nešto i u propitkivanju zašto nam je situacija loša, a loša je jer se podaci očigledno lažiraju. bacite oko!

----------


## lasta

Vratili smo se sa dvije blastice i sada cekamo do 23.3

Svim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za snagu da izdrzis do bete pa da svih obradujes :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

A najvaznije 

svim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj utjehe :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*lasta* bravo za blastociste! Osim sto su vam dvije vratili 4 su jos i zamrznuli, ako sam dobro shvatila? Od 9 JS to je izvanredan rezultat! Vec sada vidim kako cemo poskakivati zbog tebe 23.3.! Sretno do kraja!

----------


## kiki30

lasta,super... :Smile:  sretno..

----------


## ValaMala

*lasta*, neka blastice uskoro postanu mamine bebice...  :Zaljubljen: 
*aslan*, puno ti hvala, draga moja, od srca

----------


## lasta

Imali smo 9js, jedna je bila nezrela,jedna se nije oplodila i jedna se prestala razvijati. I sve su ostale došle do blastica.
Ma ja bi htjela da za svih skacemo i da ovaj podforum bude odbrojavanje do poroda :Aparatic:

----------


## seka35

> Joj blago tebi...mene bole cice, stalno sam na wc-u, muka mi je od jutra do mraka ...brrrrrr


proci ce i to... meni su grudi osjetljive ,ali ne sad toliko puno ,onako samo da znam da sam trudna!
 idem cesce i na wc ,ali prdenje mi je najgore ,pa ja non stop prdim ,katastrofa!

----------


## seka35

> Imali smo 9js, jedna je bila nezrela,jedna se nije oplodila i jedna se prestala razvijati. I sve su ostale došle do blastica.
> Ma ja bi htjela da za svih skacemo i da ovaj podforum bude odbrojavanje do poroda


lasta ,super i da sve ide po planu

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nako 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Pretorija, 12.03.
tajna30, 12.03.
Matto, 14.03.
Vala mala, 14.03.
Ja.sam.xyz, 16.03.
Matahari, 17.03.
Leva, 17.03.
MASLINA1973, 18.03.
Slatkica, 18.03.
Ježić, 18.03.
Tikki, 21.03.
Ivka13, 21.03.
Inaa, 21.03.
Pinny, 21.03.
Tinkica, 23.03.
Ptica1, 23.03.
Lasta, 23.03.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Venddy
Tikica,10.03.
Zlatta 

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Vuki 

*Pikalice~~~~~~~~~~*
Dorina199
taca70
Arizona311
Missixty
TOMISLAVA

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
eva133, aslan, kordica, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: ana1201, alma_itd, bugaboo, Cannisa, corina II, ciklama1, hop, kiara79, kriistiina, 
m arta, malena72, maza975, sezen, sildad, snekica, tikica_69, Vita22, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, linalena, marisela, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, nety, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, vedre, 
5. mjesec: nora77, mala bu, matahari, PIRICA, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, 
6. mjesec: mury, MASLINA1973, sara38, sanja1, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anaea 40, anabanana, Ambra, brigitta, Chiara, Charlie, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inna28, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, kitty, kiša, Lua, Mery0908, morskavila, malena72, miba, Maja_st, mare41, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, palcicazg, pirica, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, šiškica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, tantolina, vanchriban, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## bugaboo

Gizmos molim da mene iduci put stavis u on-go za 4. mjesec jer mi je punkcija i transfer tek tada. Hvala!

----------


## tantolina

Ja bi na on-go za 6 mjesec....dogovoren postupak u Kbc Rijeka........ne javljam se često ali Vas čitam......trudnicama čestitam a tužnicama :Love:  i puno snage za nove pobjede....

----------


## Tinkica

Upisujem se i ja na listu,FET jučer odrađen,vraćena 2 embija,beta 23.3.

----------


## marisela

> Upisujem se i ja na listu,FET jučer odrađen,vraćena 2 embija,beta 23.3.


Draga moja od srca čestitam i šaljem ti ogromnu cifru ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se prime za svoju mamicu i tu ostanu narednih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala marisela  :Smile:

----------


## Ambra

Gizmos možes mene staviti ON-GO za 6. mj. Hvala ti!

----------


## ValaMala

Nije li naša *kiša* danas vadila betu?

----------


## seka35

valamala ,super da nisi radila test. kako se osjecas?

----------


## kiara79

ja od subote pikalica...kooonačno!!!!!

----------


## arizona311

Da se javim i ovdje, službeno sam od sutra prava pikalica.
Vidjet ćemo kako se biti, prvi nam je put. Ma bit će sve ok, uz vaše savjete čovjek naprosto sve zna  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

*seka35*, nisam ti baš dobro, razgovarala sam sinoć puno s mužem o tome što ćemo i gdje ćemo dalje nakon ovog postupka i baš se osjećam jadno i pogubljeno. A ništa, korak po korak, moram sad dočekati tu betu i razgovarati s doktorom i vidjeti koje su mi opcije. Ne želim ponovo na te mini-protokole za koje on kaže da su idealni za mene, jer ne vidim smisla uvijek prolaziti sve ovo kako bih dobila 1 stanicu. Mislim da je vrijeme za pravu stimulaciju ili za ozbiljno razmišljanje o tome kuda i kako... 

Ali baš ti hvala što misliš na mene, ti si prava anđelica...  :Smile:

----------


## gala1979

Vala Mala, nema predaje. Ajde malo škicni pod Prosvjedi u subotu.

----------


## seka35

> *seka35*, nisam ti baš dobro, razgovarala sam sinoć puno s mužem o tome što ćemo i gdje ćemo dalje nakon ovog postupka i baš se osjećam jadno i pogubljeno. A ništa, korak po korak, moram sad dočekati tu betu i razgovarati s doktorom i vidjeti koje su mi opcije. Ne želim ponovo na te mini-protokole za koje on kaže da su idealni za mene, jer ne vidim smisla uvijek prolaziti sve ovo kako bih dobila 1 stanicu. Mislim da je vrijeme za pravu stimulaciju ili za ozbiljno razmišljanje o tome kuda i kako... 
> 
> Ali baš ti hvala što misliš na mene, ti si prava anđelica...


valamala ,a jesi li ti dobila i zasto tako pricas?
kolko te pratim vidim da nisi
ja cu sad ukratko malo nesto napisati . Kad smo se ja i muz vratili sa postupka iz LJubljane  ,ja ti ostnem kod sestre u Za presicu ,on se vrati za BOsnu  i svaki put kad se cujemo ja sam mu govoril akao nista ne osjecam ,otpisala vec postupak.
 cvrsto sm bila odlucila napraviti test 10 -i dan, no medutim  ja jednostavno odustanem  ni sama ne znajuci zasto?
 kad je proao 10-dan  ja nazovem muza i kazem mu da dode po mene da ja vise ovu neizvjesnost ne mogu izdrzati ! 2 dan je muz dosao po mene i vozeci se u autu mene nesto po prvi put zignu kao da cu dobiti .
 tako da sam ti ja mislila da cu 100% DOBITI I JOS KAD POCE NESTO CURITI ,A JA ONAKO U AUTU VIRNEM  KAD UTROGESTAN .
 TAKO SAM JA DOCEKALA 15 DAN I NAPRAVIM BETU... DALJ SVE ZNAS

----------


## ValaMala

*Seka*, ja sam toliko sretna zbog tebe da ne možeš ni zamisliti... nije samo kliše, doista kad pogledam dolje tvoj potpis, toplo mi je oko srca. U pravu si, možda sam malo rano sve otpisala, ali zbog te temperature i osjećaja da će menga doista svaki čas, ne osjećam nadu... 

Iskreno ne znam koji mi je vrabac da me uhvatio ovakav crnjak, nikad nisam bila takva - ja sam ono "nadaj se, nikad ne odustaj, budi jaka" tip osobe. A sada samo cmoljim... 

Inače ako ovo doista nije uspjelo (jesi ponosna na mene, rekla sam ako  :Smile: ), onda razmišljamo ozbiljno o Ljubljani, tako da ću imati brdo pitanja za tebe u tom slučaju.

----------


## ksena28

*CURE*, molim vas da obratite pozornost da tražimo par koji je uspio doći do djeteta u Sloveniji. to je važno kako bi demantirali *"uspješne" Milinovićeve statistike prema kojima je uspjeh IVFa u Hrvatskoj 47 posto*. Znam svi tu da to nije istina!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63929-T...78#post1838278 

*molim vas javite se!!!!*

isto tako vas molim damalo škicnete na temu 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63965-P...81#post1838281

ajmo se malo aktivirati. *za sve vaše minuse, sva razočarenja najvećim je dijelom kriv Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji koji je donesen 2009. godini.* pomognite nama, starijim forumašicama, koje znamo da ovakvo stanje nije bilo prije, da osvijestimo javnost na tu činjenicu. doći će uskoro novi parovi u naše cipele, imamo obvezu prema njima!

----------


## mare41

> ajmo se malo aktivirati. *za sve vaše minuse, sva razočarenja najvećim je dijelom kriv Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji koji je donesen 2009. godini.* pomognite nama, starijim forumašicama, koje znamo da ovakvo stanje nije bilo prije, da osvijestimo javnost na tu činjenicu. doći će uskoro novi parovi u naše cipele, imamo obvezu prema njima!


 X
Pitajte starije forumašice kako je bilo prije-ako ne znate!

----------


## ValaMala

Danas minus velik kao kuća. U ponedjeljak beta, a onda ću vidjeti s dr. što dalje. Mislim da počinjemo skupljati lovu za Ljubljanu, a to znači da nećemo jesti...

----------


## Snekica

Valamala  :Love: , žao mi je! Imala sam neki bolji osjećaj za tebe!

----------


## ValaMala

I ja draga, prvih tjedan dana sam bila ali ono uvjerena da je to to...  :Sad:

----------


## lasta

ValaMala :Love:

----------


## katka22

> Danas minus velik kao kuća. U ponedjeljak beta, a onda ću vidjeti s dr. što dalje. Mislim da počinjemo skupljati lovu za Ljubljanu, a to znači da nećemo jesti...


Valamala...  :Love:

----------


## Lua

ValaMala  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala*  :Love:

----------


## M_i_D

Vala, ja ću ipak sačekati ponedjeljak

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke moje, što bih ja bez vas?

----------


## Aurora*

Cure jeste primjetile kako lijepe avatare imamo?   :Very Happy:  Ako zelite imati i vi jedan takav ovdje ga mozete izabrati.  :Wink: 

Ti avatari vam mogu posluziti i kao ideja za transparent zelite li nam se pridruziti na prosvjedu u subotu. Vise o svemu je na temi  Poziv na prosvjed u subotu.

Rijecanke ima li koja da mi se pridruzi na prosvjedu u Rijeci?

----------


## marisela

> Danas minus velik kao kuća. U ponedjeljak beta, a onda ću vidjeti s dr. što dalje. Mislim da počinjemo skupljati lovu za Ljubljanu, a to znači da nećemo jesti...


E duša moja draga.

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala  :Love:  žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

ValaMala :Love:  Znam da ti je tesko ali sacekaj do ponedjeljka,ako bude negativna beta isplaci se i sakupljaj snagu i naravno novac(na zalost)za slijedeci postupak.Ja imam tu srecu da sam u zemlji u kojoj osiguranje placa 6 postupaka punkcije(transfer se uopste ne racuna),pa ne moram razmisljati jos o troskovima.Po sebi vidim da iz postupka u postupak postajem smirenija.Prvi put sam luda hodala,a sad kad se pripremam za cetvrti postupak samo godinu dana poslije vidim da sve to puno ''lakse'' podnosim.

----------


## aslan

vala mala ja se jos uvijek nadam tvojoj pozitivnoj i velikoj beti, a ti minusu na stapicima nista ne znace!

----------


## seka35

> Hvala curke moje, što bih ja bez vas?


ako jos nisi dobila  mengu znaci da ima nade i stvarno ti zelim da do ponedjeljka ne dobijes ,pa da se pozitivno iznenadis

----------


## mare41

> Cure jeste primjetile kako lijepe avatare imamo?   Ako zelite imati i vi jedan takav ovdje ga mozete izabrati. 
> 
> Ti avatari vam mogu posluziti i kao ideja za transparent zelite li nam se pridruziti na prosvjedu u subotu. Vise o svemu je na temi  Poziv na prosvjed u subotu.


 Još se nadam da će neki obući nove avatare, kao i pridružiti se prosvjedu!

----------


## Jesen82

> Cure jeste primjetile kako lijepe avatare imamo?   Ako zelite imati i vi jedan takav ovdje ga mozete izabrati. 
> 
> Ti avatari vam mogu posluziti i kao ideja za transparent zelite li nam se pridruziti na prosvjedu u subotu. Vise o svemu je na temi  Poziv na prosvjed u subotu.
> 
>  Rijecanke ima li koja da mi se pridruzi na prosvjedu u Rijeci?


bome jako lijepi avatari i ja sam svoj promijenila :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> Rijecanke ima li koja da mi se pridruzi na prosvjedu u Rijeci?


Uh ja bi tako rado opet u "gerilu", ali stvarno mi je teško hodat u zadnje vrijeme  :Sad: 

Ajmo cure, kad već ne mijenjate avatare, barem u šetnjicu s Aurorom odite (još se i rimuje  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Snekica

Promjenila!

----------


## Aurora*

Snekice divno ti stoji novo ruho! Bas je prekrasan ovaj avatar kojeg si izabrala.

----------


## amyx

I ja promjenila...meni se nekako ovaj najviše sviđa...ma svi su mi prekrasni

----------


## ruža82

i ja promijenila

----------


## Snekica

Meni sve dobro stoji... ( :Laughing:  da ne bi bilo zablude o meni...) osim onih par kila viška...

----------


## tantolina

Promjenila

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro svima, lijepo je vidjeti prosvjednički forum, možemo još!

----------


## Gabi

dobro jutro vam želim  :Coffee: 
baš vas je lijepo vidjeti u novom ruhu

----------


## Kadauna

> Dobro jutro svima, lijepo je vidjeti prosvjednički forum, *možemo još!*


 za boldano častim kavom :Coffee: .....

Mare :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

evo i mene na kavi :Coffee: 

...i onda u nove pobjede  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

Evo i ja ću popiti kafe....a krasne ste mi u novom ruhu ženice, prave manekenke!
Ajdmo curke, presvlačenje!

----------


## Cannisa

Evo i ja se pridružujem kavici, presvukla sam se i ja...predobri su avatari

----------


## Šiškica

:Coffee:   i ja .. avatari su super.. :Klap:

----------


## nana1976

x pridružujem se .

----------


## Sumskovoce

može kofi i za mene  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

bome su avatari predobri...
zaaakonn!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## Bebel

Kako vam dobro stoji novo ruho... :Klap:

----------


## tonili

Hvala svima koji podržavate ovu malu akciju!!!! Neka znaju da znamo mislit svojom glavom i da nas ne mogu filat kojekakvim bedastoćama!!!
*Pa tko bolje od nas samih zna kakva je situacija u njegovoj klinici?!*
*Kakva je statistika?*
*Koliko nas je bez transfera?*
*Koliko nam je jajnih stanica bačeno?*
*Koliko nas mora dići kredite da bismo otišli u inozemstvo na liječenje?!*

*Pokažimo im da znamo - neka nas prestanu lagati!!!*

*Promijenimo avatare na svim forumima i društvenim mrežama - to je najmanje što možemo učiniti!*

----------


## Gabi25

tonili svaka čast, avatari su predobri i drago mi je da ih su se cure presvukle  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Evo i mene promijenila avatar.

----------


## Kadauna

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2878

hvala našoj neumornoj Pino  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Pino  :Naklon:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odličan tekst, hvala Pino, 
i tonili na avatarima

----------


## Aurora*

> Uspjeh MPO metoda u 2010. nije postignut zahvaljujući  već usprkos Zakonu!
> 
> hvala našoj neumornoj Pino


*pino* odlican tekst!

----------


## lasta

> http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...2ID=&Show=2878
> 
> hvala našoj neumornoj Pino


 :Klap:

----------


## lasta

baš bi sada i ja prosvedovala....dobila i temperaturu....uf

----------


## vita22

tonili bravo ovi avatari su ........ :Heart:

----------


## cranky

> odličan tekst, hvala pino, 
> i tonili na avatarima


 potpis x

----------


## Mia Lilly

Promijenila!
Avatari su odlični!

----------


## katka22

> Promijenila!
> Avatari su odlični!


X

----------


## Pato

Drage moje, iako se u posljednje vrijeme ne javljam, mislim na vas ii od srca vam želim da sto prije docekate svoje bebice! Saljem vam veeeeliki cmok!

----------


## bugaboo

Curke kuham finu kavicu za suncano nedjeljno jutro  :Coffee: , posluzite se :Wink: 

Neka nam ovo proljetno vrijeme donese sto vise bebica u bushama :Zaljubljen: 

P.S. od sutra sam pikalica Decapeptyla

----------


## Snekica

Mmmmmm, što ti miriše ta kava! Hvala, ja sad pijem sok od sveg voća koje imam u kući, pripremam endometrij  :Smile:  
Sretno!

----------


## Jesen82

> Mmmmmm, što ti miriše ta kava! Hvala, ja sad pijem sok od sveg voća koje imam u kući, pripremam endometrij  
> Sretno!


go Sneki go!!! nema da omane ovaj put :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sneki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za istarske rode

----------


## innu

> Odličan tekst, hvala Pino, 
> i tonili na avatarima


*x*

----------


## tikki

> Odličan tekst, hvala Pino, 
> i tonili na avatarima


veliki X na ovo

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, čini se da je moje odbrojavanje doista gotovo. Prvo pad temperature, pa negativan kućni test, a sada po prvi put na utirćima izgleda došla menga. Smeđe brljavljenje, toliko o tome... taman prije bete sutra, to je valjda da se doista ničemu ne ponadam...

----------


## Snekica

Valamala žao mi je  :Sad:  sad glavu gore i u nove pobjede, možda i odmah u prirodnjak, da se ne opustiš  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

draga ,ipak cemo sacekati sutra

----------


## Mia Lilly

> draga ,ipak cemo sacekati sutra


*X*

----------


## MASLINA1973

> draga ,ipak cemo sacekati sutra


Valamala, slažem se sa Sekom. Pričekaj do sutra. Čekamo lijepe vijesti da netko otvori sretan tjedan :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Vala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## kiara79

jel se gonal i menopur smiju miješati ili se pika svaki posebno...??? :Embarassed:

----------


## ValaMala

Bila baš na wc-u, curke moje, prava žarko crvena 100% menga. Ujutro ću u bolnici pitati sestre (jer vadim gdje se i liječimo, VV) da vide s doktorom ima li smisla da se maltretiram i vadim betu, pošto doista krvarim normalno, mislim znam prepoznati mengu. Nadam se da će me samo primiti da se dogovorimo za dalje i da neću morati vaditi krv, pa satima čekati bez veze, kako bi obavila taj isti razgovor... 

I znate što? Neka je došla. To samo znači da sada možemo zatvoriti ovu stranicu i hrabro ići dalje u boj za našu bebicu! Ljubim vas sve, bile ste najdivnije na svijetu i puno mi je značila vaša podrška kad sam se sva raspala kad sam shvatila da nije uspjelo. Sada sam bolje i idem dalje. 

Mm i ja smo imali pravu večer za nas, bili u kinu, prošetali, volimo se, vjerujemo u nas i budućnost i znam da sam sretna što imam ono za čime toliko ljudi čezne i sanja, ljubav prekrasnog muškarca koji je uz mene uvijek i u svemu. Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

*Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU*

 :Klap:  za muža i tvoj stav!

----------


## lasta

ValaMala baš sam se rasplakala...ali digni glavu i hrabro :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

ValaMala, upornost će sigurno biti nagrađena, a sreća nemjerljiva. Dirnula si me sa svojom pričom. Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* žao mi je jer znam kako ste razočarani, ali treba ići dalje. Puno ~~~~ za novi postupak!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala*  :Love:  žao mi je, ali DA, već je obilježeno mjesto gdje će pisati Beba u autu...

----------


## ježić

ValaMala, jako mi je žao!
Dižem palac gore za tebe i tvog muža i vjerujem da će se vaš trud i upornost itekako isplatiti! Sretno!

----------


## seka35

> Bila baš na wc-u, curke moje, prava žarko crvena 100% menga. Ujutro ću u bolnici pitati sestre (jer vadim gdje se i liječimo, VV) da vide s doktorom ima li smisla da se maltretiram i vadim betu, pošto doista krvarim normalno, mislim znam prepoznati mengu. Nadam se da će me samo primiti da se dogovorimo za dalje i da neću morati vaditi krv, pa satima čekati bez veze, kako bi obavila taj isti razgovor... 
> 
> I znate što? Neka je došla. To samo znači da sada možemo zatvoriti ovu stranicu i hrabro ići dalje u boj za našu bebicu! Ljubim vas sve, bile ste najdivnije na svijetu i puno mi je značila vaša podrška kad sam se sva raspala kad sam shvatila da nije uspjelo. Sada sam bolje i idem dalje. 
> 
> Mm i ja smo imali pravu večer za nas, bili u kinu, prošetali, volimo se, vjerujemo u nas i budućnost i znam da sam sretna što imam ono za čime toliko ljudi čezne i sanja, ljubav prekrasnog muškarca koji je uz mene uvijek i u svemu. Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU


dusa draga ,evo rasplakala si me. naravno da ce s biti trudnica i to ubrzo jer si uporna i tako treba . ja sam iza svakog postupka odmah nakon  slijedece menge isla u postupak ,tako da sam prosle godine imala 4 postupka + operaciju jajovoda t.j. odstranila jajovode.  kad sam citala listu trudnica mislila sam pa boze hocu li ikad sebe ugledati na toj lisi ?
 vidis draga moja samo naprijed i ako krenes odmah u postupak ovaj iza tebe nece ti ni biti na pameti bar je tako meni bilo

----------


## dorina199

> Bila baš na wc-u, curke moje, prava žarko crvena 100% menga. Ujutro ću u bolnici pitati sestre (jer vadim gdje se i liječimo, VV) da vide s doktorom ima li smisla da se maltretiram i vadim betu, pošto doista krvarim normalno, mislim znam prepoznati mengu. Nadam se da će me samo primiti da se dogovorimo za dalje i da neću morati vaditi krv, pa satima čekati bez veze, kako bi obavila taj isti razgovor... 
> 
> I znate što? Neka je došla. To samo znači da sada možemo zatvoriti ovu stranicu i hrabro ići dalje u boj za našu bebicu! Ljubim vas sve, bile ste najdivnije na svijetu i puno mi je značila vaša podrška kad sam se sva raspala kad sam shvatila da nije uspjelo. Sada sam bolje i idem dalje. 
> 
> Mm i ja smo imali pravu večer za nas, bili u kinu, prošetali, volimo se, vjerujemo u nas i budućnost i znam da sam sretna što imam ono za čime toliko ljudi čezne i sanja, ljubav prekrasnog muškarca koji je uz mene uvijek i u svemu. Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU


 :Love:

----------


## mare157

Evo i ja se pridružila! Avatari su jedan bolji od drugoga!

----------


## kiara79

> jel se gonal i menopur smiju miješati ili se pika svaki posebno...???


zna li itko...please...???

----------


## dorina199

konačno krenula sa folikulometrijama

----------


## Snekica

> zna li itko...please...???


 sorry, namam pojma!

----------


## Snekica

Eh, da! Od sutra sam pikalicaaaaaa!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> *Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU*
> 
>  za muža i tvoj stav!


Potpisujem! I grlim te!

----------


## Bab

kiara, meni je jednom dr rekao da ih ne smijem mješati, pa sam se ja piknula 2 puta...
Ne kažem da je to točna info, samo prenosim

i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

> Eh, da! Od sutra sam pikalicaaaaaa!!!!!!!


bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ima da ti ovaj put bude dobitni!! :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Pa naravno!

----------


## Jesen82

Vala samo hrabro dalje... znam da ćeš uspjeti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## delfin

*ValaMala*, šaljem ti jednu pusu i jedan veliki BRAVO za optimizam!

----------


## rozalija

> Eh, da! Od sutra sam pikalicaaaaaa!!!!!!!


Sretno draga moja, da nam ubrzo budeš trudnica.Cmokiććććć veliki za tebe, samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## rozalija

> Vala samo hrabro dalje... znam da ćeš uspjeti


X

----------


## Lua

> ValaMala, jako mi je žao!
> Dižem palac gore za tebe i tvog muža i vjerujem da će se vaš trud i upornost itekako isplatiti! Sretno!


 :Love:

----------


## Pinky

ni slučajno se gonal i mp ne miješaju već svaki posebno!
 sretno cure!!!

----------


## matto

da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19

----------


## slatkica

prijavljujem betu 0,sada uzimam pauzu jer nakon svega treba mi da dođem k sebi

----------


## ValaMala

Stvarno ste najdivnije na svijetu! Koliko bebica sada gleda dolje i raduje se što ih čekaju mame s takvim velikim srcima! 

Evo i moj mali izvještaj. Ipak sam unatoč krvarenju morala vaditi betu i ona je 2, dakle kako smo i znali, ništa. No, već 3dc idem ponovo gore i ako nema cisti idemo dalje, ovaj put na polu-stimulirani postupak, klomići+gonali valjda, u nadi za više j.s. U međuvremenu smo dogovorili konzultacije u Ljubljani početkom travnja.

Tako da se nažalost odjavljujem s liste čekalica bete, no nadam se vrlo kratko!

----------


## slatkica

> Bila baš na wc-u, curke moje, prava žarko crvena 100% menga. Ujutro ću u bolnici pitati sestre (jer vadim gdje se i liječimo, VV) da vide s doktorom ima li smisla da se maltretiram i vadim betu, pošto doista krvarim normalno, mislim znam prepoznati mengu. Nadam se da će me samo primiti da se dogovorimo za dalje i da neću morati vaditi krv, pa satima čekati bez veze, kako bi obavila taj isti razgovor... 
> 
> I znate što? Neka je došla. To samo znači da sada možemo zatvoriti ovu stranicu i hrabro ići dalje u boj za našu bebicu! Ljubim vas sve, bile ste najdivnije na svijetu i puno mi je značila vaša podrška kad sam se sva raspala kad sam shvatila da nije uspjelo. Sada sam bolje i idem dalje. 
> 
> Mm i ja smo imali pravu večer za nas, bili u kinu, prošetali, volimo se, vjerujemo u nas i budućnost i znam da sam sretna što imam ono za čime toliko ljudi čezne i sanja, ljubav prekrasnog muškarca koji je uz mene uvijek i u svemu. Nakon što smo sparkirali i krenuli od auta, zaustavio me, uzeo za ruku i pokazao mi jedno mjesto na našem autu i rekao: Vidiš, uskoro će ovdje biti jedna velika naljepnica BEBA U AUTU


 :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19


matto,bravo curo...krasna beta :Very Happy: ...eh da je i meni jedna takva za mjesec dana... :Grin: 
slatkice...žao mi je.. :Love: 

pinky...tnx..tako sam i mislila.. :Heart: 

svima za sve...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aslan

vala mala jako mi je zao ali znas ja mislim da bi ti vec trebala potrazit tu naljepnicu jer kako ce nas sad na proljece biti sve vise trudnica mozda bude i nestasica naljepnica!

----------


## kiara79

ValaMala :Love: ...
sretno,i bravo za hrabrost...
doći će i tvoja bebica...jer ti to zaslužuješ.. :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19


Bravo *Matto* čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Slatkica  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*matto*, predivno, od srca ti čestitam! Uživaj u lijepoj i zdravoj trudnoći!

*aslan*, haha, predobro, ima da i bude nestašica!

----------


## katka22

Valamala...žao mi je...pratila sam te i nadala sam se da će ti ovaj put biti dobitni...ali, pošto evo nažalost nije, bit će to sljedeći!!!! Želim ti svu sreću u tome, jer evo, podršku predivnu imaš i od TM i od ovih predivnih žena ovdje...


Mato - čestitam na beti!!!

----------


## Jesen82

> da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19


kako mi je ovo promaklo...Matto čestitke od srca!!!

----------


## Jesen82

Vala, slatkica, šaljem vam veliki kiss

----------


## Jesen82

> Stvarno ste najdivnije na svijetu! Koliko bebica sada gleda dolje i raduje se što ih čekaju mame s takvim velikim srcima! 
> 
> Evo i moj mali izvještaj. Ipak sam unatoč krvarenju morala vaditi betu i ona je 2, dakle kako smo i znali, ništa. No, već 3dc idem ponovo gore i ako nema cisti idemo dalje, ovaj put na polu-stimulirani postupak, klomići+gonali valjda, u nadi za više j.s. U međuvremenu smo dogovorili konzultacije u Ljubljani početkom travnja.
> 
> Tako da se nažalost odjavljujem s liste čekalica bete, no nadam se vrlo kratko!


sigurna sam da ovakva hrabrost i upornost moraju biti nagrađeni :Love:  sretno draga i da bude dobitni :Wink:

----------


## Mury

ValaMala :Love: !!!
Bravo za stav, ali i bravo za TM  - podsjetio me na MM koji mi je beskrajna podrška i svijetla točka u životu, mislim da bih bez njega već odustala :Zaljubljen: 
Matto, i ovdje čestitke :Very Happy: !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Matto*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Matto čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama želim da čim prije prijeđu u sretnice! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miba

ValaMala, slatkica :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Denny

_Draga matto, i ovdje čestitke od srca!_  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

> _Draga matto, i ovdje čestitke od srca!_ 
> 
> Tužnicama


matto, i ovdje velike cestitke

----------


## seka35

> da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19


bravo matto sve cestitke

----------


## aleksandraj

> _Draga matto, i ovdje čestitke od srca!_ 
> 
> Tužnicama


 
matto, iskrene cestitke

----------


## ježić

> Stvarno ste najdivnije na svijetu! Koliko bebica sada gleda dolje i raduje se što ih čekaju mame s takvim velikim srcima! 
> 
> Evo i moj mali izvještaj. Ipak sam unatoč krvarenju morala vaditi betu i ona je 2, dakle kako smo i znali, ništa. No, već 3dc idem ponovo gore i ako nema cisti idemo dalje, ovaj put na polu-stimulirani postupak, klomići+gonali valjda, u nadi za više j.s. U međuvremenu smo dogovorili konzultacije u Ljubljani početkom travnja.
> 
> Tako da se nažalost odjavljujem s liste čekalica bete, no nadam se vrlo kratko!


Ja se nadam da ćeš brzo ponovno na listu čekalica bete, a onda vrlo skoro i na neke druge liste :Klap:  Sretno!

----------


## ježić

> da i ovdje objavim moja beta: 271,19





> prijavljujem betu 0,sada uzimam pauzu jer nakon svega treba mi da dođem k sebi


Matto, čestitam!

Slatkice, žao mi je!

----------


## bugaboo

Matto cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Slatkice :Love:

----------


## Mury

Slatkice :Love: !!! Drži se!

----------


## tiki_a

maaaaattooooo, derem se jako da me čuješ do doma, pa ČESTIIIIITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

slatkica, na žalost ne uspije svima, žao mi je  :Sad: , nadam se da će idući puta biti plus~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

pozdrav cure, kako vas je lijepo vidjeti u novom ruhu..
malo mi je teško sve poloviti pa malo chekiram rad naše prevrijedne GIZMOS (nadam se da malo bolje spavaš pod trudničkim hormonima).. čestitam svim novim trudnicama i mamicama a tužnicama šaljem virtualni hug!
@Aurora: nadala sam se da ću ti se moći pridružiti u subotu ali nama je 18 daleko prekasno (u 20.00 smo cura moja i ja  u krevetu- ja gledam raymonda a ona lupa po cici) pa smo nas dvije hodale Korzom ranije u subotu ..ali bi mogle jednom i kavu popiti  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*matto* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Vala*, *slatkica*  :Love:

----------


## andream

matto, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i školsku trudnoću.
slatkice, žao mi je.
vala, ti ne gubiš vrijeme, samo naprijed...
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

matto čestitam  :Very Happy: 

slatkice, žao mi je  :Love: 

ValaMala pratila sam te cijelo vrijeme, jako sam se nadala da će s vaša mrvica izboriti da ostane u mami... ali, super da ubrzo idete dalje... nadam se, ma ne, čvrsto vjerujem da će ono mjesto na autu uskoro dobiti svoju naljepnicu!

----------


## matahari

*Matto* čestitke!
*ValaMala*, *Slatkice*-šaljem pusu!
Imam pitanjce-da li se beta može vaditi i u popodnevnim satima (cca oko 13, 13.30), išla bih privatno? 
Radim, nema šanse da se uspijem zamijeniti za smjenu...
Nisam ju nikad do sad vadila osim u jutro, pa ne znam!

----------


## Aurora*

*tuznicama*  :Love: .  Sljedeci put su sanse vece, a mozda bude i vise srece... :Love: 

*matto*, *pretorija*, *delfin*, *tanjam* bravo cure i cestitke na lijepim betama!  :Very Happy: 





> Imam pitanjce-da li se beta može vaditi i u popodnevnim satima (cca oko 13, 13.30), išla bih privatno? 
> Radim, nema šanse da se uspijem zamijeniti za smjenu...
> Nisam ju nikad do sad vadila osim u jutro, pa ne znam!


*matahari* zasto mislis da se beta mozda ne moze vaditi i poslijepodne?  :Trep trep:

----------


## sretna35

> *matto* čestitam
> 
> *Vala*, *slatkica*


kratko i jasno potpisujem

----------


## matahari

*matahari zasto mislis da se beta mozda ne moze vaditi i poslijepodne? * 

ne mislim draga, samo pitam. ja sam sve svoje do sad vadila do 9 h u jutro, čisto provjeravam.

----------


## Aurora*

beta hcg je hormon koji je prisutan samo u trudnocu i u ranoj trudnoci munjevito raste - svi ovdje znamo koliko je bitno da se udvostruci u dva dana... Prema tome, ako si ujutro trudna, poslijepodne ces biti samo jos vise trudna. A to ti matahari od srca zelim!

----------


## medena8

> *tuznicama* . Sljedeci put su sanse vece, a mozda bude i vise srece...
> 
> *matto*, *pretorija*, *delfin*, *tanjam* bravo cure i cestitke na lijepim betama!


Potpisujem!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Matto* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Vala*  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Matahari, provjeravala sam iz istih razloga - u svako doba dana možeš vaditi betu. I neka ti bude velika beta :Smile: 

Ja čekam betu do petka. Odlučila sam poslušati dr. B.  Danas zadnji utrići pa sad što bude. Nadam se da ne predstoji početak novoga ciklusa iako sam par dana imala sve simptome...

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nako 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5, IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,*?.* IVF PFC Prag *(nakon ???)*

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Ja.sam.xyz, 16.03.
Matahari, 17.03.
Leva, 17.03.
MASLINA1973, 18.03.
Ježić, 18.03.
Tikki, 21.03.
Ivka13, 21.03.
Inaa, 21.03.
Pinny, 21.03.
Tinkica, 23.03.
Ptica1, 23.03.
Lasta, 23.03.
Tikica, 24.03.
Zlatta, 26.03.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Venddy
Eva133

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Dhea 14.03.
Taca70 15.03.

*Pikalice~~~~~~~~~~*
Dorina199
Arizona311
Missixty
TOMISLAVA
Kiara79
Snekica 
Hop
M arta
Sildad 
Kriistina 
Maza975

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
aslan, kordica, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: ana1201, alma_itd, Cannisa, corina II, ciklama1, malena72, sezen, tikica_69, Vita22, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, linalena, marisela, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, nety, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, vedre, 
5. mjesec: nora77, mala bu, matahari, PIRICA, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, mury, MASLINA1973, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anaea 40, anabanana, brigitta, believes, Chiara, Charlie, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inna28, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, kitty, kiša, Lua, Mery0908, morskavila, malena72, miba, Maja_st, mare41, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pirica, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, slatkica, šiškica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, ValaMala, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## Mury

GIZMOS :Klap: 
Mene možeš na slijedećoj listu ubaciti na ON-GO u svibnju - ipak ne mogu više čekati :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro svima, a posebno čekalicama bete, punkcija i transfer uz :Coffee: 
matto, čestitam :Very Happy: 
posebne čestitke pretoriji :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

gizmos evo možeš i mene stavit na listu-čekalica fet-a!! transfer 18.03  :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

mmmmm fina caffe mare,hvala ti... :Heart: 
gizmos,lijepa nam je lista..

trudničice...čestitam od srca.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
nama pikalicama bezbolno pikanje i puno lijepih folikula i lijepih jajčeka..

svima čekalicama koječega...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Jesen82

gizmač nemrem vjerovati da sam na popisu trudnica :Smile: 

svim pikalicam želim dobitne cikluse!!!

----------


## matahari

onda ću ga definitivno vaditi poslijepodne, želim biti što trudnija (ne mogu mijenjati smjenu). hvala Aurora!





> beta hcg je hormon koji je prisutan samo u trudnocu i u ranoj trudnoci munjevito raste - svi ovdje znamo koliko je bitno da se udvostruci u dva dana... Prema tome, ako si ujutro trudna, poslijepodne ces biti samo jos vise trudna. A to ti matahari od srca zelim!

----------


## matahari

hvala draga, također. pretpostavljam da ju mogu vaditi u bilo koje doba dana, to mi nije upitno, pitam samo jer do sad nikad nisam vadila popodne. ziheraš!




> Matahari, provjeravala sam iz istih razloga - u svako doba dana možeš vaditi betu. I neka ti bude velika beta
> 
> Ja čekam betu do petka. Odlučila sam poslušati dr. B.  Danas zadnji utrići pa sad što bude. Nadam se da ne predstoji početak novoga ciklusa iako sam par dana imala sve simptome...

----------


## Snekica

*Maslina* zašto danas zadnji utrići kad tek u petak vadiš ß i nisi dobila m? 
*Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za finu brojčicu!

----------


## matahari

*Snekice*  :Kiss: 




> *Maslina* zašto danas zadnji utrići kad tek u petak vadiš ß i nisi dobila m? 
> *Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za finu brojčicu!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *Maslina* zašto danas zadnji utrići kad tek u petak vadiš ß i nisi dobila m? 
> *Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za finu brojčicu!


Tako mi piše na otpusnom pismu - 14dana utrića, 18. dan beta i 21. kontrola. 
Misliš li da bih trebala nastaviti s utrićima? 

Ako da, srce si što si me upozorila. Ovo je moj prvi AIH pa sam prava neznalica :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

da MASLINA,to je vjerojatno neka zabuna...dr.B,a i svi ostali dr.kažu su ti obavetni utrići do bete...ako je negativna prestaješ,ako je pozitivna uzimaš dalje...
sretno..

----------


## Charlie

*matto* čestitam od  :Heart: !!!
*slatkica* žao mi je, drži se.
*ValaMala* plan vam je super, proaktivan, želim vam uspjeh već iz slijedećeg puta!
*Matahari* ~~~~~ neka beta bude lijepa, velika

----------


## Snekica

Da, ako je pozitivna beta (u što ne sumnjamo) onda ih uzimaš do 12tj. Neka me netko ispravi, ali u IVF-u je tako. Pretpostavljam i u AIH-u. Pitaj ti ipak dr.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> da MASLINA,to je vjerojatno neka zabuna...dr.B,a i svi ostali dr.kažu su ti obavetni utrići do bete...ako je negativna prestaješ,ako je pozitivna uzimaš dalje...
> sretno..


Kiara79, hvala!!! Očito mi je dr.B. to zaboravio reći, a vjerojatno misli da znam, ali ne znam, nemam pojma.
Puno puno hvala!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Da, ako je pozitivna beta (u što ne sumnjamo) onda ih uzimaš do 12tj. Neka me netko ispravi, ali u IVF-u je tako. Pretpostavljam i u AIH-u. Pitaj ti ipak dr.


Hvala ti, Snekica. Nastavljam s utrićima, a tebi VELIKA HVALA! na prosvjetljenju. 
Uostalom, ne može mi škoditi.

----------


## ValaMala

Tako je u slučaju bilo koje MPO trudnoće, bilo ivf bilo aih. Svakako nastaviti s utrićima! Jao što će beta biti prekrasna i ogromna,  slutim...  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ma daj molim te! Samo mi je bilo čudno da prestaješ prije m ili neg. bete.  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Gizmos mozes li me staviti na listu cekalica FET(a)? :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

GIZMOS  :Klap:   :Klap: 
matahari~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu
MASLINA1973~~~~~~+

----------


## Aurora*

> @Aurora: nadala sam se da ću ti se moći pridružiti u subotu ali nama je 18 daleko prekasno (u 20.00 smo cura moja i ja  u krevetu- ja gledam raymonda a ona lupa po cici) pa smo nas dvije hodale Korzom ranije u subotu ..ali bi mogle jednom i kavu popiti


*coolerice* bas lijepo sto si se javila! Mogle bi, da, jednom na kavu, bas bih vas voljela vidjeti. 

A sto se prosvjeda tice subotom je u 16h...  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke držite fige, sutra idem da me dr. pogleda pa ako nema cista i sve je ok, onda sam na listi čekalica punkcije!

----------


## marisela

> Curke držite fige, sutra idem da me dr. pogleda pa ako nema cista i sve je ok, onda sam na listi čekalica punkcije!


Čuvam ti fige i šaljem ogromnu cifru~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ da ti budu sretne

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ma daj molim te! Samo mi je bilo čudno da prestaješ prije m ili neg. bete.


Nastavila s utrićima. Čak sam i odležala skoro 2 sata da umirim savjest zbog jutros preskočene "doze". 
Ne znam je li iz glave ili je ipak m, ali imam osjećaj da ću se raspući. Ujutro beta, neću čekati petak. Pa ili jesam ili nisam...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Curke držite fige, sutra idem da me dr. pogleda pa ako nema cista i sve je ok, onda sam na listi čekalica punkcije!


Sretno ti, držim jake i velike fige.

----------


## tikki

maslina.... jako jako jako ti držim fige za +  :Smile: 

ValaMala ~~~~~ za pregled!

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nako 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5, IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,*?.* IVF PFC Prag *(nakon ???)*

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Ja.sam.xyz, 16.03.
Matahari, 17.03.
Leva, 17.03.
MASLINA1973, 18.03.
Ježić, 18.03.
Tikki, 21.03.
Ivka13, 21.03.
Inaa, 21.03.
Pinny, 21.03.
Tinkica, 23.03.
Ptica1, 23.03.
Lasta, 23.03.
Tikica, 24.03.
Zlatta, 26.03.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Venddy
Eva133
Kiki30, 18.03.
Alma_itd
Taca70 

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Dhea 14.03.
*Pikalice~~~~~~~~~~*
Dorina199
Arizona311
Missixty
TOMISLAVA
Kiara79
Snekica 
Hop
M arta
Sildad 
Kriistina 
Maza975

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
aslan, kordica, anaea40,

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: ana1201, Cannisa, corina II, ciklama1, malena72, sezen, tikica_69, Vita22, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, linalena, marisela, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, nety, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, vedre, 
5. mjesec: nora77, MINI3, mury, mala bu, matahari, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, MASLINA1973, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anabanana, brigitta, believes, Chiara, Charlie, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inna28, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, kitty, kiša, Lua, Mery0908, morskavila, malena72, miba, Maja_st, mare41, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pirica, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, slatkica, šiškica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, ValaMala, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica, 


Pretorija, fale mi podaci o tvom postupku (i prijašnjim postupcima) pa ako možeš dopiši...

Čestitke novim trudnicama :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> *matto* čestitam od !!!
> *slatkica* žao mi je, drži se.
> *ValaMala* plan vam je super, proaktivan, želim vam uspjeh već iz slijedećeg puta!
> *Matahari* ~~~~~ neka beta bude lijepa, velika


X

----------


## venddy

moj transfer je u subotu 19.3. pa bi prema tome beta trebala biti 2.4. Baš se nekako radujem, najgore mi je ovo čekanje i prolazak vremena bez akcije. Svima nam želim puno sreće, da što prije krenemo u nove postupke, pozitivne bete, uredne trudnoće i što više bebaća

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venddy*, taman ću doć u Split kad bude fešta za tvoju betu  :Very Happy:  Jesu li ti radili neki picsi ili imsi?

----------


## Aurora*

*venddy* sa zanimanjem pratim daljnji razvoj dogadjaja!

----------


## ValaMala

*venddy*, puno puno sreće ti želim!

Cure, službeno sam čekalica punkcije. Dr. je odlučio da idemo konačno na pravu punu stimulaciju, tako da sam od danas na igli, haha, gonali do daljnjeg. Eto mene natrag u borbi!

----------


## Snekica

valamala  :Naklon:  za borbu! Svaka ti čast na takvoj upornosti! Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

čestitke novim trudnicama!

svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala, brza si!  :Klap: 
matahari, MASLINA  :Cekam: ~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

*aurora* ništa od toga, samo obični, sari IVF
*vala* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ovaj postupak bude dobini

----------


## venddy

u stvari barem pretpostavljam da je samo IVF, dr ništa posebno nije naglasio. Morat ću ga priupitat

----------


## seka35

> *venddy*, puno puno sreće ti želim!
> 
> Cure, službeno sam čekalica punkcije. Dr. je odlučio da idemo konačno na pravu punu stimulaciju, tako da sam od danas na igli, haha, gonali do daljnjeg. Eto mene natrag u borbi!


svaka cast i ja sam bila takva sve dok nije uspjelo

----------


## vulkan

i ja se prijavljujem za pohod protiv milinovičevih LAŽI!!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

> i ja se prijavljujem za pohod protiv milinovičevih LAŽI!!!!!


To se cijeni!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> u stvari barem pretpostavljam da je samo IVF, dr ništa posebno nije naglasio. Morat ću ga priupitat


Čisto sumnjam da ti na odmrznutim stanicama nije primijenio ništa od nove tehnologije  :Smile:

----------


## dorina199

ja sam na čekanju za punkciju 21.03. a onda je sve na točkicama...

----------


## andream

xyz, čestitam!
jel to bio femarski postupak?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*xyz*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dorina199

čestitke xyz

----------


## katica

Čekamo betu 28.03. nakon FET-a u Mb.

----------


## lasta

samo da se javim da nismo ni stigli do bete...vještica točna u dan

----------


## Aurora*

zao mi je *lasta*.  :Sad:  Najveca utjeha je sto imate smrzlice, zato ti zelim da vam skorasnji FET bude dobitan.  :Love:

----------


## matahari

*beta 0*. sukladno raspoloženju...

----------


## seka35

> samo da se javim da nismo ni stigli do bete...vještica točna u dan


lasta,tako mi je zao

----------


## seka35

> *beta 0*. sukladno raspoloženju...


stvarno mi je zao ,ali nek te to ohrabri  ,pa u nove pobjede!
 nekad mora uspjeti

----------


## ValaMala

*matahari* :Love:

----------


## ježić

*lasta*, *matahari*, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## matahari

hvala svima. sad pauza i pripreme za 1. IVF u svibnju...

----------


## miba

Evo i mene -od danas na klomifenu pa da vidimo da li ću i kako reagirati!
Venddy i ValaMala - sretno!
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

> *lasta*, *matahari*, žao mi je


potpisujem

----------


## tiki_a

matahari, lasta, žao mi je cure  :Sad:   :Sad: 

katica, znači otišla si po mrvice  :Klap: ~~~~~~+

----------


## venddy

*lasta i matahari* :Love:

----------


## andream

lasta i matahari, žao mi je cure.

----------


## Aurora*

*matahari* znaci nije upalilo ni poslijepodnevno vadjenje bete? Bas mi je zao.  :Sad:  Ali tek sada dolazi ono pravo i obzirom da je postupak blizu vjerujem da ce i tvoje raspolozenje uskoro biti za 5!

----------


## eva133

lasta, matahari žao mi je cure

----------


## lasta

na nogama sam
idemo na fet

----------


## rozalija

> lasta, matahari žao mi je cure


X

----------


## matahari

hej draga. vidiš, niti poslijepodnevni pokušaj nije urodio plodom. a, trebala sam biti trudnija nego u jutro. 
mm kaže da mu je dan kad ja vadim betu najsretniji dan na svijetu...dok ne stignu rezultati. 
danas je posebno tužan, iskreno mi je ovaj put teže zbog njega nego zbog mene. više sreće drugi put!!! :Kiss: 





> *matahari* znaci nije upalilo ni poslijepodnevno vadjenje bete? Bas mi je zao.  Ali tek sada dolazi ono pravo i obzirom da je postupak blizu vjerujem da ce i tvoje raspolozenje uskoro biti za 5!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> lasta, matahari žao mi je cure


  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*matahari i lasta*  :Love:  žao mi je cure
*matahari* razumijem te kad kažeš da ti je teže zbog TM-a i njegove tuge. Meni je taj dio najteži od svega, kako će MM to podnijeti i koliko tužan će biti... Šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:  da tuga brzo prođe. Uskoro stiže i tvoj IVF BINGO  :Smile:  vidjet ćeš

----------


## lasta

i mm je bio jako utučen. I mene je to ubilo.......alo evo za naše mužiće :Taps:

----------


## Snekica

Tužnice moje i NJM  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zao mi je cure    :Sad:

----------


## katica

> katica, znači otišla si po mrvice ~~~~~~+


 Bila na velikim mukama hoću li ići, i odlučila se za odlazak. Vratili 2 blastociste.


lasta i matahari, žao mi je.

----------


## Snekica

katice, uživaj i mazi bušu!!!

----------


## Charlie

*katica* sretno!
*lasta, matahari* žao mi je...

----------


## vedre

*matahari i lasta*
baš mi je žao cure.pokušajte biti jake i skupiti snagu za dalje.

----------


## vedre

a nejavlja se *XYZ*??di si draga.jesi vadila betu? :Smile: sretnooooo

----------


## ježić

Evo samo da objavim i ovdje. Od moje bete ništa, rezultat negativan. :Sad:

----------


## matahari

:Kiss: 




> *matahari i lasta*  žao mi je cure
> *matahari* razumijem te kad kažeš da ti je teže zbog TM-a i njegove tuge. Meni je taj dio najteži od svega, kako će MM to podnijeti i koliko tužan će biti... Šaljem jedan veliki  da tuga brzo prođe. Uskoro stiže i tvoj IVF BINGO  vidjet ćeš

----------


## Aurora*

Ajoj, *ježić*, ja inace AIH postupke vise uopce ne dozivljavam (to je posljedica dugotrajne MPO borbe), ali za tebe sam se bas nekako nadala. Zao mi je sto upravo ti nisi bila ona iznimka.  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*ježić*, draga, tako mi je žao...

----------


## eva133

*Ježić* :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> a nejavlja se *XYZ*??di si draga.jesi vadila betu?sretnooooo


Objavila je na Nakon transfera ß 140!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, sutra mi je prva folikulometrija nakon 3 dana ove male doze gonala i totalno sam nervozna. Bojim se da možda nisam nikako odreagirala, molim vibrice!  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Hvala svima na podršci! Nema odustajanja, glavu sam podigla gore i nadam se da uskoro krećem dalje.
Moje čestitke *XYZ* od srca!
*Vala*, sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Za prave folikule!

----------


## Hrabrica29

Evo cure da se i ja javim. U četvrtak mi je bio ET i na ultrazvuku sam vidjela našu malu mrvicu. Skoro sam dr. pitala da mi da sliku, jer nažalost nikad nisam uspjela vidjeti plod (exuterine). A sada čekanje bete !!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure, sutra mi je prva folikulometrija nakon 3 dana ove male doze gonala i totalno sam nervozna. Bojim se da možda nisam nikako odreagirala, molim vibrice!


ne brini  i meni je frka  prvog uzv  i dali imam folikula  dovoljno  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## modesty4

ValaMala luda tastatura ne vibra, ali ja vibram da će biti dobro! :Grin:  Sretno!

----------


## ježić

*ValaMala*, kak je bilo?

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za 1. folikulometriju i fine js!
*Hrabrice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretno i hrabro iščekivanje bete!!!

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala~~~~~~~za uzv
katica, jaaako lijepo ~~~~~~~za + za 10 dana
Hrabrica29~~~~~+
ježić  :Sad:

----------


## lasta

Ježić evo ti jedan zagrljaj i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  nadam se da si  strahovala uzalud i da je sve bilo savršeno

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, 

ni moja tastatura ne vibra, haha, ako netko zna kako napraviti vibrice na macu, molim pomoć!  :Smile: 

Evo, prošla prva folikulometrija i kaže dr. da sam odreagirala i da vidi brdo folikula. E sad može biti svašta, znate i same. Može ih biti hrpetina za punkciju, no i on kaže da ne zna koji će u kojoj fazi stati ili nastaviti rasti... To je zapravo malo zeznuto kod nas s pcosom, jer tijelo je naviklo stvarati hrpu malih folikula/cisti, koje nikad ne sazriju za ovulaciju. Zato je bolje s nama na duge protokole, jer supresija utiša vlastite hormone i onda radi samo stimulacija. 

No, ja se nadam da će biti nešto dobrih folikula za punkciju, ma vjerujem u to! Punkcija je vjerojatno u petak, malo me hvata strah jer je prošla bila stvarno bolna a bilo je svega 3 folikula, neću ni misliti o punkciji npr. 20-30 folikula bez anestezije... No, uvijek uvijek imam svoj cilj pred očima, ono maleno kucajuće srce za koje je mama već sada spremna napraviti sve na svijetu, a kamo li ne podnijeti bol jedne obične punkcije (koja uostalom još nikoga nije ubila, haha)...

Pusa i vibrice svima...

----------


## marisela

ValaMala ja ti od srca šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se sretnih za tvoje folikule.

----------


## aslan

cure evo da se i ja javim, danas sam opet bila na folikulometriji s tim da pijem po jedan klomifen od 6.tog dana ciklusa, dr je rekao da vidi tri folikula sto je dobro s obzirom na dozu ali da endometrij kaska... opet u pon narucena na pregled i punkcija u utorak ili srijedu a meni je u utorak 16. dan ciklusa, jeli netko imao punkciju tako kasno? meni je dosad uvijek bila 13. dan. 
vec sam nekako u strahu da ce i ovaj postupak zavrsiti nulom, znam da ne smijem tako razmisljati ali ...

----------


## Snekica

Aslan, krcaj se ananasom i ciklom za endometrij!

----------


## Snekica

Valamala super za folikuliće,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno dalje! 
Mislim da ćemo isti dan imati punkciju!

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekica*, neka nam bude dobitna!  :Smile: 

*aslan*, evo naša *eva* s VV koja sad čeka tetu betu je imala punkciju 18dc, jednostavno se sporije razvijao folikulić, isto na klomifenu. Ništa ti ne brini, sve je to individualno. Navijam za tebe, bildaj si endić, a ako ga i ne uspiješ podebljati ciklom i tako to, dat će ti dr. estrofem. Vidjet ćeš, negdje u isto vrijeme ima da objavljujemo ogromne bete. Dogovoreno?

----------


## ježić

Moja tastatura radi savršeno, tako da evo, svim čekalicama punkcije, bete i koječeg drugog šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !
Sretno cure!

----------


## kiara79

evo i mene sa druge folikulometrije,danas 9 dc i dr.baš i nije prezadovoljan...kao ni ja...folikulići opet stali,u četvrtak bili 10-11 mm,a isto tako su i danas... :Sad: 
pa ja stvarno više ne znam što da radim...
užasno se bojim onog scenarija od prošle godine...opet je krenulo loše i baš sam izbedirana...

----------


## modesty4

Kiara 79 tako lijepo piše u tvome potpisu ...nebo strpljive voli....stoga glavu gore i oboružaj se pozitivnim mislima!

----------


## Snekica

Kiara79, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se folikulići pokrenu
Valamala  :Klap:

----------


## ježić

> Kiara 79 tako lijepo piše u tvome potpisu ...nebo strpljive voli....stoga glavu gore i oboružaj se pozitivnim mislima!


X

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
kiara, aslan, ValaMala, Snekica~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*tikk*i, za ogromnu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## rozalija

> kiara, aslan, ValaMala, Snekica~~~~~~


X
Sretno drage cure!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> *tikk*i, za ogromnu betu sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


X

----------


## kiara79

hvala vam ženice drage...uz vas je sve ovo puno lakše.. :Smile: 
moramo biti strpljive i čekati,jer malo zlato negdje čeka na nas...


svima vama za sve što vam treba..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
tiki_a mmm fina kavica..

----------


## ValaMala

*kiara*, trgnut će se folikuli! Navijam za tebe!

----------


## kiki30

evo sad čekamo betu 31.03 nakon fet-a i nadamo se najboljem...  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Kiara, uvijek se sjetim jedne svoje frendice koja je prije dvije godine krenula u svoj prvi postupak, folikul (jedan jedini, a primila preko 40 menopura) se toliko sporo razvijao da je dr već htio stati s postupkom, ali je ipak nastavio s terapijom. Danas je ponosna majka prekrasne djevojčice iz tog jedinog postupka.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za isti ishod.

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, uvijek se sjetim jedne svoje frendice koja je prije dvije godine krenula u svoj prvi postupak, folikul (jedan jedini, a primila preko 40 menopura) se toliko sporo razvijao da je dr već htio stati s postupkom, ali je ipak nastavio s terapijom. Danas je ponosna majka prekrasne djevojčice iz tog jedinog postupka.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za isti ishod.


andream draga...hvala ti...bila bih prezadovoljna takvim ishodom.. :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> cure evo da se i ja javim, danas sam opet bila na folikulometriji s tim da pijem po jedan klomifen od 6.tog dana ciklusa, dr je rekao da vidi tri folikula sto je dobro s obzirom na dozu ali da endometrij kaska... opet u pon narucena na pregled i punkcija u utorak ili srijedu a meni je u utorak 16. dan ciklusa, jeli netko imao punkciju tako kasno? meni je dosad uvijek bila 13. dan. 
> vec sam nekako u strahu da ce i ovaj postupak zavrsiti nulom, znam da ne smijem tako razmisljati ali ...


draga.. sve je to ok.. ja sam sada imala punkciju 15dc... i još su bili skroz stali s rastom... pa ih je doc razdrmao sa 3 ampule gonala a do tada sam dobivala 2 ampule.. i sve je ispalo ok...




> evo i mene sa druge folikulometrije,danas 9 dc i dr.baš i nije prezadovoljan...kao ni ja...folikulići opet stali,u četvrtak bili 10-11 mm,a isto tako su i danas...
> pa ja stvarno više ne znam što da radim...
> užasno se bojim onog scenarija od prošle godine...opet je krenulo loše i baš sam izbedirana...


biti će sve dobro.. mora.. znam da nije laka ova igra živaca.. ali znam da ti to možeš!

----------


## aslan

thanks jesen82 ti si prava pozitiva i nadam se da cemo svi zavrsiti kao ti-ostati trudne!!! joj sutra kod dr i vec me strah sto ce reci za endometrij... i kad je tocno punkcija.

----------


## Jesen82

> thanks jesen82 ti si prava pozitiva i nadam se da cemo svi zavrsiti kao ti-ostati trudne!!! joj sutra kod dr i vec me strah sto ce reci za endometrij... i kad je tocno punkcija.


čuj... ja sam bila konstantno u brizi kroz postupak... pa još kada su bili stali... doc se i sada toga sjeti... nikako da to zaboravi :Smile: 

ali eto... na kraju je uspjelo.. i razumijem da brineš ali budeš ti to.. znam ja! i ja ti želim da završiš kao ja... pa da i tebi naš doc s toliko sreće kao meni danas gleda ultrazvuk... kako je bio happy :Zaljubljen:  kaže on meni.. sve je ok.. a sad mi dajte da se divim koju minutu što vidim na ekranu :Heart:   zato ja znam da si u najboljim rukama.. prepusti mu se.. vjeruj... uistinu mu je stalo i svaka od nas mu je važna i jedinstvena...

draga glavu gore, hrabro i ponosno dalje.. vidiš što si već prošla i da ima u tebi snage i hrabrosti i da samo hranro grabiš dalje :Love:

----------


## Sela

Evo fine,mirisljave  :Coffee:  za ugodan pocetak dana i prociscavanje misli.Kome nije dosta jedna,evo jos :Coffee: ,ali ne pretjerivati  :Grin: 
Svima sretno u postupcima!
*Sneki*  :Cekam: rezultate!
*Bab* uskoro :Preskace uze:

----------


## kiki30

evo ja danas brojim 3dpt i sad počela neka nervoza.dva dana bili u mb,nisam na to mislila,ko da smo išli na mali odmor  :Smile:  a sad sama doma samo to na pameti..uh moram nekamo zbrisat..drugo niš ne osjetim,još mi je čudnije jer nema ni utrića-a baš mi ni ne fale  :Smile:

----------


## Tinkica

Danas mi je 12 dnt,nikakvih,ama baš nikakvih simptoma nema....strah me da će i beta biti sukladno simptomima  :Sad: 
Baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

tinkica ne daj se,možda se baš ugodno iznenadiš-navijamo za veliku betu :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

> Evo fine,mirisljave  za ugodan pocetak dana i prociscavanje misli.Kome nije dosta jedna,evo jos,ali ne pretjerivati 
> Svima sretno u postupcima!
> *Sneki* rezultate!
> *Bab* uskoro


Draga moja, baš ti je fina kavica 
Šaljem puunoo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama koje danas čekaju ß, idu na punkcije ili ET-e, za folikulometrije, pikanja...ma za sve što god vam treba 

Je, *Selice* moja...brzo sam i ja u akciji...jedva čekam

----------


## ValaMala

*aslan*, bit će to super, a onda smo skupa čekalice dobitne bete!
*Tinkica*, nema to veze, znam osobno puno cura koje su bile uvjerene da nisu trudne jer od ET nisu imale apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, a sada se npr. jedna od njih ne miče s wc-a koliko jadna povraća. Budi lijepo pozitivna, uskoro skačemo s tobom od veselja!
*Sela*, ma kuhaš najfinije jutarnje kafice...  :Smile: 

Evo mene s 2. folikulometrije. Kaže dr. da su jajnici već ogromni, a i na monitoru sam vidjela hrpu folikula, dosta baš onako velikih. Nastavljam s po 1 gonalom, a dodao mi je i 1 cetrotide dnevno. Za što su ono ti cetrotidi?

----------


## pirica

*Vala* cetrotid ti je supresija

----------


## ValaMala

Dakle njegova funkcija bi bila da folikuli koje imam ne bi pod utjecajem mojih hormona nekontrolirano rasli ili pucali, što li? No ne djeluje li on onda također i na ostale folikule koji još trebaju sazrijeti?

----------


## venddy

evo i mene na odbrojavanju do bete 2.4. , dobila 2 mrvice na čuvanje pa se nadam da će tu i ostati

----------


## pirica

> Dakle njegova funkcija bi bila da folikuli koje imam ne bi pod utjecajem mojih hormona nekontrolirano rasli ili pucali, što li? No ne djeluje li on onda također i na ostale folikule koji još trebaju sazrijeti?


on snižva lh i pod njim folikuli neće prijevremno puknut, da li djeluje na još šta hmmm ne znam

----------


## Tinkica

Hvala cure na podršci,mm mi neda da radim test ni betu do srijede,a ja ću prošvikati! Milim u pitanju su 2 dana,al eto...pozitiva,pozitiva dođi k meni!

----------


## seka35

tinkice , ja isto nisam imala nikakvih simptom,kad ono beta 220

----------


## Jesen82

da zaželim svim dragim curama puno uspjeha, prekrasne folikule, još lijepše stanice i najljepše zametke :Smile:  a svim čekalicama prekrasne duplajuće bete :Heart:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Tako ni meni moj nije dao da napravim test, a na kraju je ionako bio negativan. Drzi se bit će sve pet.

----------


## marisela

ValaMala za tebe i tvoje folikule~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ od srca i za sve ostale djevojke kojima su potrebne.

----------


## eva133

*tikki* jesi vadila betu?

----------


## tikki

Vadila brtu, sad čekam MM s rezultatima (u 15h). Ali jutros mi je temperatura pala sa lijepih 37 na 36.7, isto tako mi je bilo prošli put, na dan bete tepeeaturni pad. A vidjet ćemo za 45 min... Nemam dobar feeling  :Sad:

----------


## Smarta

pozdrav svim hrabrim ženama ovdje.
ja sam danas tek pristupila ovom formu..... ne znam si ni potpis još napraviti  :Smile:  pa ću Vam se ovako pretstvaiti: ja 1979 bez jajovoda, mm 1974 sve ok (malo varira s-gram, ništa strašno). 
toliko ste pozitivne da nisam mogla ne javiti se. sve smo mi prestrašene i pondekad sklone crnim mislima, ali vaše priče, savjeti, tješenja su me fascinirali. mi vam se pridružujemo  na listu čekalica  :Smile:  imamo pikice u frižideru i čekamo m pa da se počnemo pikati. vjerujem da će uz vas sve biti lakše.
svima puno sreće

----------


## Bab

*tikki* draga...nemoj se bedirati prije vremena...pa ni onda.
Ako ne bude sada, bit će drugi put...znam da ćeš sada reći lako je njoj pričati, ali za dva-tri dana ćeš već imati novi plan i bit će lakše, vjeruj mi.
A opet, možda te baš iznenadi debela beturina...ja jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za takav scenarij  :Smile: 

*Smarta*, dobrodošla među nas...nadam se da ćeš se brzo preseliti na neke veselije pdf-ove. Ne kažem da kod nas nije veselo, ali znaš na što mislim  :Wink: 

Želim ti da ti ove pikice budu zadnje i da za 9 mjeseci u naručju držiš svoje malo zlato.

pusa svima :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Moj rezultat opet negativan  :Sad: 

U 4.mj smo naručeni za ivf pa možda bude više sreće...

----------


## Bab

Tikki draga... :Love: 

brzo će 4 mjesec..a onda sljedi i pravi posao...drž' se !

----------


## crvenkapica77

tiki    :Love: 

smarta   dobro nam dosla  i sto prije trudna  bila   :Yes:

----------


## Lua

> tiki   
> 
> smarta   dobro nam dosla  i sto prije trudna  bila


X

----------


## nora77

tikkica 4 mjesec je pred vratima!!! :Love:

----------


## nora77

čekalicama beta puuuno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
koliko god čekanje bete teško pada jedva čekam 5. mjesec pa da i ja opet iščekujem betu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Smarta

Drage moje cure,
hvala vam na dobrodošlici i lijepim željama. Divim se vašoj hrabrosti i ustrajnosti, a najviše vašoj snazi da hrabrite druge dok i same proživljavate teške trenutke isčekivanja ili loših vijesti. Ja sam do sada pokušavala prirodnim putem (zbog nekoliko faktora, ali neču sad o tome) i proživljavala ono loše sama sa mm. Sad smo mm i ja odlučili da idemo na ivf i sretna sam što sam našla vas hrabre žene. Možda same i niste svjesne koliko svaka vaša riječ može olakšati neke teške trenutke i koliko je lakše sve proživljavati kad se možete ipak jedna drugoj pojadati. Puno puta sam se rasplakala čitajući vaše tekstove, ali svi oni uljevaju nadu i čine nas jačima. Danas sam se "upisala" na ovaj formu dok sam bila na poslu pa vam nisam stigla odvojiti par minuta za par rečenica. Sad sam doma i imam potrebu napisati vam da ste hrabrije nego što mislite i da vaši tekstovi pokazuju veliku snagu. Nemojte odustajati.Sve nas čekaju dobre vijesti i ostarenje ovog cilja, samo neki moraju malo pričekati na to. Dok čekamo, bit će mi drago družit se sa vama.
Puno sreće svima

----------


## Sela

*Venddy* sretno cuvanje mrvica!
*Tinkica* za betu!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Tikki* mozda je tvoja beta ipak predvidjena za neki proljetni mjesec!! :Heart: 
*Snekica*!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbezbolniju i savrsenu uspjesnu i plodonosnu punkciju u srijedu i ulov kao na olimpijadi ribolovaca! :Grin: 
 :Love:

----------


## lasta

Tikki :Love: ,ali sada ide proljeće,sve se budi.........

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, jako mi je žao :Love: 

*venndy*, dobro čuvaj mrvice! Sretno!

*smarta*, dobro došla, i što prije na trudničke forume ošla! :Klap: 

a *tinkici* i *snekici* za srijedu šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ježić

zaboravila sam *pticu1* u prošlom postu kojoj za srijedu isto šaljem puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Tinkica

Pao je dogovor,sutra ujutro vadimo betu! 
Svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj (ja nemam pojma kako vi ovdje stavljate te smjliće) a čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tikki*  :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Moj rezultat opet negativan 
> 
> U 4.mj smo naručeni za ivf pa možda bude više sreće...


tikki baš mi je žao. Nadam se da ćeš sa ivf-om imati više sreće.

----------


## venddy

tikki žao mi je zbog bete  :Love: . Znam da ti se sad čini kao smak svijeta ali nemoj se previše bedirat, AIH ionako sam po sebi ima prilično manji postotak trudnoća. Ja sam bila na 3 i ništa. Žao mi je što sam uopće morala gubit vrijeme na AIH. Puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti prvi IVF bude dobitan sa lijepom, školskom trudnoćom

----------


## venddy

Tinkice želim ti da nam sutra objaviš lijepu trocifrenu betu

----------


## kiara79

konačno sam se dočepala neta..
danas bila folikulometrija,11 dc folikuli na 18 mm, :Shock: piknula si štopericu i u srijedu punkcija...dobit ću opću anesteziju.. :Cool: 
strašno sam šokirana jer su u subotu bili na 12 mm.nije li to malo prebrzo..endo 10 mm..veli doc,prekrasna reakcija...joooj,samo da dobim 3 lijepa jajčeka..

----------


## ježić

Ma krasno *kiara*! Sretno na punkciji!

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nako 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5, IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,*?.* IVF PFC Prag *(nakon ???)*
Ja.sam.xyz, 1. IVF, Vinogradska
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4XAIH)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Tinkica, 23.03.
Ptica1, 23.03.
Tikica, 24.03.
Zlatta, 26.03.
Katica, 28.03.
Kiki30, 31.03.
Eva133, 01.04.
Taca70, 01.04.
anaea40, 02.04..
venddy, 02.04.
Hrabrica29, 04.04.¸
TOMISLAVA, 04.04.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Alma_itd
Sildad 
Dorina199

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Maza975
kordica, 22.03.
kiara79, 23.03.
snekica, 23.03.

*Pikalice~~~~~~~~~~*
Arizona311
Missixty
Hop
M arta
Kriistina 
ValaMala
Mona20 

*Šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, Ela28, sezen, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Artisan, aslan, nina977, miba, ježić, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: Cannisa, corina II,  inana, malena72, tikica_69, Vita22, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, linalena, marisela, MASLINA1973, mimi81, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, nety, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, tikki, vedre, 
5. mjesec: nora77, MINI3, matahari, mury, mala bu, matahari, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anabanana, brigitta, believes, charlie, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inaa, inna28, ivka13, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, kitty, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, Mery0908, morskavila, Maja_st, mare41, MASLINA1973, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pinny, pirica, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, slatkica, šiškica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## ježić

Evo službena objava, danas 1dc. Od četvrtka sam na klomifenima. Juuppiiii!

----------


## dorina199

transfer u petak ili subotu nadam se....
tulum u labu traje.... a ja ludim...

----------


## kiki30

evo mene u 4dnt,ovo čekanje je strašno..govorila sam da neću se time operećivat,bit će šta bude-ali nemoguće !valjda je to tako duboku u meni,ta želja da ne možeš izbit iz glave  :Smile:   a najbolje mi je kad mi kažu bit će kad se budeš najmanje nadala-a kad će to bit?!!   uh,evo sad mi malo lakše... :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> Evo službena objava, danas 1dc. Od četvrtka sam na klomifenima. Juuppiiii!


Ma super ježiću.
Vidim da si vesela. Tako i treba.

----------


## dorina199

> evo mene u 4dnt,ovo čekanje je strašno..govorila sam da neću se time operećivat,bit će šta bude-ali nemoguće !valjda je to tako duboku u meni,ta želja da ne možeš izbit iz glave   a najbolje mi je kad mi kažu bit će kad se budeš najmanje nadala-a kad će to bit?!!   uh,evo sad mi malo lakše...


teško je ali za jednu veliku brojku :Klap:

----------


## Smarta

> Tinkice želim ti da nam sutra objaviš lijepu trocifrenu betu


Tinkice, pridružujem se dobrim željama!

----------


## venddy

> evo mene u 4dnt,ovo čekanje je strašno..govorila sam da neću se time operećivat,bit će šta bude-ali nemoguće !valjda je to tako duboku u meni,ta želja da ne možeš izbit iz glave   a najbolje mi je kad mi kažu bit će kad se budeš najmanje nadala-a kad će to bit?!!   uh,evo sad mi malo lakše...


potpuno te razumijem, ja sam 3dnt, a ovo "kad se najmanje budeš nadala" i ja redovito čujem, kao da je meni moguće nadat se najmanje, ja se svaki put nadam stopostotno

----------


## kiki30

istina,tko to nije probao ne može ni znat kako je,ali jake smo mi i sve ćemo izdražati za našeg anđela-pogotovo uz ovakvu potporu  hvala cure! :Love:

----------


## Tinkica

Da prijavim i odjavim se s one lijepe liste,moja beta je 0! U komi sam!
Puno sreće svima u svemu želim!

----------


## andream

Tinkica, žao mi je, ali eto idemo svi dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maza975

punkciju obavila, čekam transfer, možda u četvrtak

----------


## kiara79

> Tinkica, žao mi je, ali eto idemo svi dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

ajmeee,ja ne mogu vjerovati da sutra imam punkciju...ajme,i to još 13 dc-hmmm,prošli put bila 16 dc i po mome prerano ....
Bože molim te da bude jajnih stanica...

----------


## kiki30

tinkica,žao mi je :Love: 
maza,za tvoj transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
kiara,za punooo jajnih stanica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

tinkice žao mi je zbog bete :Love: 

kiara za punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ne brini zbog 13 dana, meni je prošli put punkcija bila čak 9 dan (prirodni ciklus) i js je bila super, u stimuliranom mi je punkcija bila 11 dan i samo jedna je bila nezrela, ostale ok. Nemoj se bojat bit će sve ok :Trep trep:

----------


## ježić

*tinkica*, jako mi je žao. :Love:  
*kiara*, sretno s punkcijom i za super jajne stanice~~~~~~~~~~!
*mazza*, za uspješan transfer~~~~~~~~~~!
*kiki* i *venddy*, držim palce za betu~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## lasta

tinkica evo i ovdje :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*tinkica*, žao mi je, sve znamo kako ti je... 
*kiara*, puno sreće i bezbolnu punkciju ti želim s puno zdravih j.s. I ne brini za to što ti je 13dc, moje dvije punkcije su obje bile 13dc, a ova sada možda bude i 12, sve ovisi kako se razvijaju folikuli
*maza*, za bingo transfer!  :Wink: 

Ja sam sutra na pregledu i ako je sve po planu, navečer bi mogla pasti i štoperica, a to znači punkcija u petak! Vrijeme nenormalno leti, kao da sam jučer imala prošlu punkciju...  :Shock:

----------


## kiki30

da leti..to mi je poznato,ja sam u tome već 5 godina  :Sad:   ajde,da ti ovaj put bude-treća sreća!!!

----------


## ptica1

Tinkica jako mi je žao.

Hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sutra javim kakva je ß

----------


## eva133

*tinkica* žao mi je
*ptica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

----------


## kiki30

tinkica,žao mi je....
ptica,da sutra bude jedna troznamenkasta brojka  :Smile: 
eva 133~~~~ za jedan najmanji znakić  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> tinkica,žao mi je....
> ptica,da sutra bude jedna troznamenkasta brojka 
> eva 133~~~~ za jedan najmanji znakić


Joj draga moja osjećam kao neko malo titranje dolje nisko.

----------


## tiki_a

kiara, jaako lijepo, ~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## eva133

> X
> 
> ajmeee,ja ne mogu vjerovati da sutra imam punkciju...ajme,i to još 13 dc-hmmm,prošli put bila 16 dc i po mome prerano ....
> Bože molim te da bude jajnih stanica...


kiara drži se sutra i sretno

----------


## kiki30

eva,ma bit će sve super i onda ćemo   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  -ja ništa samo malo povišena temp.

----------


## eva133

> eva,ma bit će sve super i onda ćemo   -ja ništa samo malo povišena temp.


Nadam se da ni nećeš i da ćemo 31.3. i 1.4. slaviti.

----------


## kiara79

tiki_a...pun ti je inbox..

----------


## ptica1

Kiara retno sutra i drži se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jajne stanice

----------


## linalena

Kiara milion trilijun gooogle vibrica za fine zrele stanice i ples u labosu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara za bezbolnu punkciju (a i tak bus pajkila) i brdo zrelih jajca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Snekica*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prigodan broj kvalitetnih 
jajnih stanica danas na punkciji!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

evo ja pomalo brojim dan po dan i ništa novoga..nikakvi znakići :Rolling Eyes: 
ptica,mislimo na tebe....uljepšaj nam dan!!!!

----------


## dorina199

> punkciju obavila, čekam transfer, možda u četvrtak


sretno na transferu,  ja čekam subotu za transfer i nekako mi je to dugo 5 dan nakon punkcije

----------


## amyx

Budi sretna što ti je transfer 5-ti dan nakon punkcije...znaći da idete na blastice

----------


## sildad

Pozdrav cure. Ne mogu vas sve pratit koliko vas je, ali svima vam želim lijepe trocifrene bete. 
Mali ispravak Gizmos, ja sam sad čekalica bete i ovo je bio stimulirani ciklus.

----------


## sildad

> potpuno te razumijem, ja sam 3dnt, a ovo "kad se najmanje budeš nadala" i ja redovito čujem, kao da je meni moguće nadat se najmanje, ja se svaki put nadam stopostotno


I ja to godinama već slušam i stvarno mi se to popelo navrh glave. I kad sam se najmanje nadala ne bi bilo ništa. To se valjda događa nekim drugim curama. 
Venddy, nisam ti poželjela pozitivnu betu, ali evo sad ću to poželit svim srcem.

----------


## maza975

dorina199, i meni je ali što ću, do sada su mi uvjek vraćali treći dan, ali kažu da se dobro  razvijaju pa da pričekamo

----------


## sanja1

Sneki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za super kvalitetne  js i još bolji tulum u labu :Klap: .

----------


## ptica1

Na žalost ništa od toga da Vas razveselim moja ß je 0. U svakom slučaju hvala Vam na vibricama.

----------


## kiki30

ptica,žao mi je... :Taps:

----------


## venddy

Ptica :Love:

----------


## dorina199

> dorina199, i meni je ali što ću, do sada su mi uvjek vraćali treći dan, ali kažu da se dobro  razvijaju pa da pričekamo


neka sve bude kako treba. nadajmo se.

ptica zao mi je...

----------


## dorina199

> Budi sretna što ti je transfer 5-ti dan nakon punkcije...znaći da idete na blastice


hvala amyx :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

evo i mene...punkcija prošla,dobila opću,i baš sam jadna... :Sad: 
što sam sve morala proći da bih dobila 1 js,koja je tako-tako kvalitete..to smo dobili sa lijevog jajnika,dok desni 
opet nije punktiran :Shock: ...opet nije bio dostupan za aspiraciju,a štoperica je bila tempirana po tom desnom...
ma ne znam kaj bih rekla...sutra zovem oko 10 da vidim jel oplođena...

----------


## kiki30

draga kiara,držim fige da ta jedna bude ona prava...

----------


## ValaMala

*ptica*, tako mi je žao
*kiara*, nadam se iz sveg srca da će se oploditi i postati tvoja beba, baš koma što se ovako dogodilo, toga se i ja bojim...

Inače, danas je dr vidio da su se od mojih milijun folikula nekoliko izdvojili kao veći, a opet je hrpetina malih. Rekao je da može biti da bude i 20 j.s. a samo nekoliko uopće prihvatljivih. Stvarno se nadam da ćemo dobiti bar tih nekoliko, osobito zato što će punkcija negdje biti doista strašna, uz tako puno folikula, a bez anestezje... 

Sutra još jedan pregled ujutro i štoperica navečer, punkcija u subotu. Kad bi se barem ti manji folikulići trgnuli i u subotu me lijepo iznenadili...

----------


## ježić

> Na žalost ništa od toga da Vas razveselim moja ß je 0. U svakom slučaju hvala Vam na vibricama.


Ah ptičice :Sad: , stvarno mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## ježić

kiara, čvrsto držim palce da se oplodi!

Vala, zašto takva punkcija bez anestezije :Shock: ?

----------


## ValaMala

Zato što na VV ne rade ni jednu punkciju s anestezijom, jednostavno nemaju uvjete. Dobiješ nekakav bezvezni koktel tramala i apaurina i to je to, praktički kao da si popiješ normabel i ne znam, ketonal... Evo nedavno mi je jedna curka u čekaonici pričala da su njoj punktirali 30 i da je skoro umrla. Ja doista ne znam koliko će folikula punktirati, ako je rekao da možda bude i 20 j.s. pitam se o kojem broju folikula onda govorimo... 

Doista se malo užasavam te punkcije, pošto mi je prošli put ona sa 3-4 folikula bila doista bolna (mislim da je jedan folikul malo teško izvadio s lijevog jajnika zbog položaja), ali puno mi je važnije da bude j.s., a bol ipak prođe, koliko god da je velika...

----------


## kiara79

ValaMala ne brini bit će to ok..ionako su nam dovoljne samo 3..
ja nisam htjela potpisati za zamrzavanje...hmm..mislim nemam dovoljno ni za oplodnju,a kamoli za zamrzavanje
ma to je katastrofa..
uhhh..idem umrijeti..

----------


## aslan

pukcija obavljena, dobili smo dvije stanice iz prirodnjaka s klomifenom, joj da se bar oplode obje...ili bar jedna....

----------


## ValaMala

*kiara* imaš pp

----------


## Smarta

bok cure, vidim da razgovarate o punkciji sa ili bez anestezije. da li znate kako je u ivf poliklinici?
hvala

----------


## ježić

A joj *ValaMala*, stvarno mi je žao. Nisam znala to za anesteziju. Ali u pravu si, nitko od punkcije nije umro, a nema te boli koju žene nebi podnijele samo da dođu do željenog rezultata. Nemam što drugo reći, nego zaželjet sreću da prođe što prije i da ti donese prave j.s. Samo hrabro!

*Aslan*, tebi također želim sreću s oplodnjom!

----------


## nora77

ptica    :Love:  bit će drugi put ona prava!

kiara79 nemoj gubiti nadu, možda baš ta jedna bude dobitna! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Kopiram sa Petrove:
evo i mog izvještaja! kako je Sela javila, 8dc sam imala 1.  folikulometriju, isti dan primila štopericu (bila sam malo skeptična zbog b.dc, ali endo mi je bio 10, a estradiol očito visok) i danas sam imala punkciju i  dobili smo 6 js!!! Sad grizem nokte do petka kad ću znati koliko su  cure i dečki partijali i da li ćemo koji imati u škrinjici  :Smile: 
dodajem, punkija mi je super prošla, odspavala sam (onako u bunilu) nekih sat vremena i krenula kući. 
i sad do petka  :Cekam:  i  :Joggler: !

----------


## Sela

*Snekica*s little baby,come to mamma!*

----------


## Snekica

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## tiki_a

Vau Snekica  :Klap: ~~~~~~za najbolje mrvice
ValaMala~~~~~da ulovite dobre js i da bude bezbolno

kiara, baš nemaš sreće :Love: , pa zar je bilo toliko nepristupačno? ~~~~~~da ta jedna bude vrijedna

----------


## Mury

kiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ da ta jedna bude vrijedna! Ali ako slijedeći put budeš na punkciji, neka ti dr. tempira štopericu prema lijevom jajniku kada ionako do desnog ne može doći. Drži se draga :Love: 
Ptica  :Love: 
Snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!!!
ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i puno dobrih stanica!!!
I svima ostalim za što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## venddy

> kiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ da ta jedna bude vrijedna! Ali ako slijedeći put budeš na punkciji, neka ti dr. tempira štopericu prema lijevom jajniku kada ionako do desnog ne može doći. Drži se draga
> Ptica 
> Snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!!!
> ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i puno dobrih stanica!!!
> I svima ostalim za što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


X
cure držite se, želim vam svima ostvarenje sna koji sve mi sanjamo

----------


## pirica

*kiara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ta jedna oplodi i ostane kod mamice :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima ostalima

----------


## tikki

*ptica* baš mi je žao  :Sad:  drži se! Nadam se da ćete uskoro u novi postupak i da će taj biti dobitni!

*Snekica* puno puno ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu  :Smile: 

*Kiara* držim fige!

*ValaMala* ~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i dobre JS!

I ostalim curama, kome već za što treba ~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

kuham caffe u ove sitne sate za one koji ne mogu spavati.. :Rolling Eyes: svima vam šaljem milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sneki tebi posebno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## andream

Kiara, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju jednu ali vrijednu, javi nam lijepe vijesti danas.

----------


## arizona311

kiara~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~ za oplodnju danas. Javi kako je prošlo.

Svim ostalima puno  :Love:  i dobrih vibra ~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

Hvala Vam na podršci.
Svima koje ste u postupku puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Kiara* stvarno peh, baš mi je žao...a tko ti je radio punkciju? Nadam se da će ova jedna staničica biti vrijedna i dobitna ~~~~~~~~~~~ Nek te iznenadi!
*Snekica* super rezultat, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Ptica* žao mi je, drži se!
*Smarta* u IVF poliklinici nema anestezije nego taj koktel lijekova u venu koji dosta ošamuti, ali bol se ipak malo osjeti.
*Aslan* sretno!!

----------


## kiara79

:Crying or Very sad: 
sve sam rekla..

----------


## kiara79

zvala..
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

> bila sam malo skeptična zbog *b.dc*


*b.dc = 8.dc*
pripremam se za trudnoću i tipfelere...  :Laughing:

----------


## ruža82

> sve sam rekla..


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*kiara* šta je bilo???  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kiara*  :Love:  
*Sneki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  za tebe!

----------


## Snekica

*Sumskovoce*, čekamo tvoj pokret!  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*kiara*, pa što je bilo, nije se oplodila?  :Sad:  Tako mi je žao, mila, doista, drži se i budi hrabra...

Jutros imala pregled, večeras štoperica, u subotu punkcija. Biti će ih 20-ak za punktirati, no danas ih je bilo 5 od 20mm i 2 od 19, ostale su 18, 17 i manje. Dr. polaže nadu u ovih 5 i pretpostavlja da bi moglo biti toliko zrelih stanica. Vidjet ćemo. Tako želim da bude bar nekoliko stanica, da imaju iz čega birati i tako to, a onda pričam s drugim curama i čitam ovdje i molim Boga da bude samo jedna... Pusa svima i vibrice za sve sve sve...

----------


## kiara79

eto,malo sam s isplakala pa da napišem...
razgovarala sa biologicom koja mi je rekla da je js bila nezrela ali da su je stavili na kulturu
preko noći,da su obradili sjeme MM i da će se popodne napraviti ICSI...neka zovem sutra.. :Shock: 

mislim da je to to,jer nisam sigurna koliko su ti uvjeti dobri da bi js sazrela i bila dobra za oplodnju... :Rolling Eyes: 

uglavnom ja sam spremna za 5 mj.odlučila sam probati sa femarom+par menopura i tako ću lijepo reći dr.da idemo..
svima vama velika hvala na podršci...predivne ste.. :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## eva133

*kiara* :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*kiara*, znači nije još sve gotovo. Nemoj skakat pred rudo! Nadam se da si u krivom i da će se js ipak sazrijeti!

Pa u potpisu ti lijepo piše _...nebo strpljive voli..._ Vjerujem da ti je jako teško, ali strpi se još malo! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Kiara79* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te sutra poziv ugodno iznenadi i da u subotu svaka na svom kraju grada uživamo u _keksu_ bez naših mužića! (čitaj: ET) Vidjeti ćeš da će ovaj put biti sve u redu!  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*ValaMala*, sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## rozalija

kiara~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dođe do oplodnje.
snekica  :Klap:  :Klap:  draga, ovaj put ima da bude dobitni.
ježic žao mi je draga :Crying or Very sad: 
valamala super za folikule.~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude što više JS i da se lijepo oplode.
svim curama u akciji puno sreće, samo budite uporne, svak na kraju dočeka svojih 5 minuta i svoje male anđele. Vjerujte samo u to.
tužnicama veliki  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ines31

Kiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  tulum u labu :Love: !!!!!

----------


## andream

kiara, misli samo pozitivno. ako i ne uspije, do ljeta imaš vremena za još puno akcije.
koliko si primila i čega sada u ovom postupku?

----------


## seka35

> *kiara*, pa što je bilo, nije se oplodila?  Tako mi je žao, mila, doista, drži se i budi hrabra...
> 
> Jutros imala pregled, večeras štoperica, u subotu punkcija. Biti će ih 20-ak za punktirati, no danas ih je bilo 5 od 20mm i 2 od 19, ostale su 18, 17 i manje. Dr. polaže nadu u ovih 5 i pretpostavlja da bi moglo biti toliko zrelih stanica. Vidjet ćemo. Tako želim da bude bar nekoliko stanica, da imaju iz čega birati i tako to, a onda pričam s drugim curama i čitam ovdje i molim Boga da bude samo jedna... Pusa svima i vibrice za sve sve sve...


valamala,folikuli su ti super ! ja punkciju nisam ni osjetila ,ali iako bude malo bolilo sve se moze izdrzati ,zamisli da samo imas tako lijepe folikule

----------


## seka35

evo da i ja javim svoj jucerasnji izvjestaj.
 juce bili na drugom ultrazvuku ,sve ok. bebeica porasla ,brojimo8+4 ,velicina bebe19,4 mm sto dr. kaze da je i velika za svoju dob.
Dr . nas je gledala na ultravuku 4d ,vidjeli smo rukice ,nogice,pupkovinu ,kompletan krvotok kako dolazi od mene kroz pupkovinu do bebe...
ja sam jos u soku i ne mogu  vjerovati!
dr. je bio prezadovoljani za sada ide sve kako treba.
 naruceni smo 18,4 na MJERENJE NUHLNOG NABORA tad i ulazim u cetvrti mjesec ,pa jedva cekam!

----------


## Snekica

Woooooooowwwwwwwww! *Seka*, pa vi ste već veliki!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

i ja sam jucer bila jako iznenadena!

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, misli samo pozitivno. ako i ne uspije, do ljeta imaš vremena za još puno akcije.
> koliko si primila i čega sada u ovom postupku?


ovako:
2-4 DC 3 gonala 
5-11 DC 2 gonala + menopur+ štoperica 11 dc

napominjem da je štoperica tempirana po desnom jajniku gdje su folikuli bili oko 18 mm
dok su na lijevom koji je i punktiran bili mali..

----------


## venddy

kiara da ti se ova js pokaže izuzetnom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da dođe do oplodnje.
snekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar keksić u subotu 
valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre js koje će te dovest do tvoje bebice

seka puno  :Love: za tvoju bebicu

----------


## ValaMala

Cure danas navečer se pikam decapeptylom. Do sada sam prije punkcije uvijek dobivala brevactide, jel zna netko koja je funkcija decapeptyla, jel i to štoperica, malo sam zbunjena

----------


## amyx

ValaMala vrati se malo unazad i vidjet ćeš gdje sam pisala o svojoj HS. Ne dobivaš znaći klasićnu štopericu zbog hiperstimulacije. Klasična štoperica sadrži HCG i to pogoršava HS ,a decapeptyl bi mogao malo ublažiti stanje. U mom prvom IVF-u sam dobila klasičnu štopericu i HS je bila jaka...a kasnije u slijedeća dva slabija jer sam isto primila decapeptyl ... i još nešto ... samo se nemoj izbedirat sad ... nemoj da te iznenadi ako ne budeš imala transfer  jer nakon decapeptyla i HS situacija baš nije idealna za transfer , pa bi bilo možda jako dobro kada bi ti smrznuli embrije, a za mjesec -dva na FET. Naime smjeli bi ih smrznuti ako ti je zdravlje ugroženo, a uz HS svakako je...

----------


## tiki_a

A joj joj kiara  :Love: , ali nadat ćemo se da će js biti dobro u lab-u~~~~~
ValaMala~~~~~za lijepe js i da sve bude pod kontrolom.
seka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Aurora*

> ... pa bi bilo možda jako dobro kada bi ti smrznuli embrije, a za mjesec -dva na FET. Naime smjeli bi ih smrznuti ako ti je zdravlje ugroženo, a uz HS svakako je...


Ponovo moram ispraviti netocan navod. Zakonski NIJE regulirano pitanje zamrzavanja embrija u iznimnim slucajevima. 

A to sto se to ipak radi i sto je ocito vec prihvaceno kao nesto sto je samo po sebi razumljivo, bez da bi ikada bilo crno na bijelo nekim propisom uredjeno jeste samo jedno od niza nepostivanja zakonskih odredbi. Ali kao da tko za to uopce mari...

----------


## amyx

Znam da nije regulirano ali nije izričito ni zabranjeno, a ako se već radi zašto to ne iskoristiti... Meni suu Mb prof.Vlaisavljević i biologica rekli da nakon decapeptyla umjesto štoperice organizm nikako nije spreman za transfer i da bi bila šteta uništavati embrije jer su šanse za trudnoću minimalne

----------


## Aurora*

Znam da sam dosadna, jer vec i sama sebi idem na zivce sa time, ali naprosto ne mogu biti tiho po tom pitanju. Jer pitanje zamrzavanja zametaka je podiglo najvise prasine, o tome se najvise govorilo, cak i vise od ogranicenja oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice. 

Zato, ako kao stvarno nije izricito zabranjeno zamrzavanje zametaka, zasto se onda ne zamrzava npr. onaj 3. zametak, koji nas cesto dovodi u nemogucu situaciju da odlucujemo sta napraviti s njim (baciti ga ili riskirati viseplodnu trudnocu)?

Svi znamo da je zakon zelio sprijeciti zamrzavanje embrija. Da, izricito u zakonu nigdje ne pise "zamrzavanje embrija zabranjeno", ali postoji odredba prema kojoj klinike dobivaju dozvolu za pohranjivanje i cuvanje spolnih stanica. Ne i embrija. Ako ne mogu dobiti dozvolu za ovo drugo, to onda znaci da to ne smiju ni raditi. Tako nekako smo bili zakljucili, nismo li?

----------


## kiki30

aurora,slažem se...ja sam imala 3 blastice,kad sam išla na transfer rekli su mi da mi mogu vratit 1 zbog godina,s njima se natezala i na kraju mi vratili 2-uz napomenu po želji pancijenta a ja pitam šta ćemo s ovim 3 a oni onako-bacit ćemo!!! koliko muke da dođeš do toga da ne kraju bace

----------


## aslan

dr me danas zvao da je transfer u subotu cetvrti dan nakon punkcije znaci, nista nije htio reci jesu se obje oplodile ili jedna.... u kakvom stadiju bi trebao biti zametak 4.ti dan? mislim da bi ako je sve ok trebao biti u stadiju morule?jesam u pravu? joj nekako mi se vec sada ruke tresu od straha...
inace mi je transfer dosad bio i na drugi dan i na treci i na peti pa da popunimo i ovaj cetvrti!!  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Neka transfer 4. dan bude dobitni :Zaljubljen: 

(mislim da 4. dan jesu morule)

----------


## venddy

da nije žalosno bilo bi smješno, ovamo su zakonom željeli izbjeć zamrzavanje embrija a u kikinu slučaju ga legalno bace?! Jel ovo j... lud zbunjenog? Koji apsurdi.
ja sam preglupa za shvatit ovo "uvođenje reda u medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju"

----------


## kiki30

da uvođenje reda-ali po mojem iskustvu mogli bi uvesti malo reda i u med.sestre-sad kad sam se sjetila svog bačenog embrija uz to ide i ova priča-dok sam se s njima natezala oko transfera i kad smo odlučili za dva,med.sestra koja je bila uz menem iskristila je priliku da mi da mao potpore ovim riječima-ja ne razumjem zašto se vi cure toliko mučite oko tog djeteta,ja doma imam jedno dijete i to da se nije dogodilo ne bi ni imala,to ti je samo briga,daj ovo daj ono,taman se raspričala ali je ušao dr. pa je morala stat-ali točno tim riječima!  evo morala sam vam ispričati jer me to toliko pogodilo da i sad se počnem sva trest

----------


## tiki_a

Žalosno je kiki30 da onda u takvom stanju treba ići na transfer, naprave ti nervozu kad trebaš najviše mira.

aslan, mislim da dobro govoriš, jednom sam i ja imala et 4-ti dan i sad ne mogu vjerovati da sam zaboravila kako je tada zametak izgledao, mislim stadij skoro pa morula...

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam u HS, hvala bogu i nadam se da neću do toga ni doći. Mislim da je dr. dobro iskontrolirao situaciju cetrotidima i smanjenom dozom gonala u drugom dijelu stimulacije. Decapeptyl si pikamo i 3 dana nakon transfera i mislim da on nema nikakav negativan učinak na ostvarivanje trudnoće. Što se tiče hiperstimulacije i vraćanja embrija ako je ona jaka, to se definitivno slažem da smanjuje šanse.. 

A u vezi zamrzavanja, grozim se koja je farsa cijela ova mpo priča postala. Ovo se može, ono ne može, na jednoj klinici rade ovako, na drugoj onako... ma joj, samo se naljutim... Nadam se da neću morat razmišljati o tome i da ćemo doći do transfera.

----------


## amyx

... i opet ponavljam da je decapeptyl supresija, a znamo čemu služi supresija...

----------


## gala1979

Ja sam bila uvjerena da Decapeptyl daju nakon transfera radi suzbijanja HS ali onda sam ga dobila i u nestimuliranom postupku.

----------


## ježić

Decapeptyl sadrži triptorelin, koji je sintetski analog prirodnog gonadotropin otpuštajućeg hormona (GnRH). GnRH regulira otpuštanje gonadotropina (spolni hormoni: LH i folikul stimulirajući hormon (FSH)). Decapeptyl blokira djelovanje GnRH, čime se smanjuje razina LH i FSH. Na taj način se sprečava prerana ovulacija.

----------


## ksena28

Ma Vala HS uglavnom dobivaju cure sa PCOS; iznimno rijetko one koje to nemaju... mislim da se u tvom slučaju više digla panika, nego što je bilo realne šanse za to... sretno!

----------


## ksena28

a imaš PCOS; sorry tek sad vidim...

----------


## gala1979

> Decapeptyl sadrži triptorelin, koji je sintetski analog prirodnog gonadotropin otpuštajućeg hormona (GnRH). GnRH regulira otpuštanje gonadotropina (spolni hormoni: LH i folikul stimulirajući hormon (FSH)). Decapeptyl blokira djelovanje GnRH, čime se smanjuje razina LH i FSH. Na taj način se sprečava prerana ovulacija.


To sve stoji, farmakološka kastracija. Ali primjena nakon transfera u prirodnom ciklusu?

----------


## ValaMala

*ksena*  :Shy kiss:  
to su slatki trudnički previdi...

----------


## Snekica

Naši su se dečki i cure fino zabavljali ove dane u labu pa su se i spojili! Sutra idemo po naše bebice!!!
Kao što piše u mom potpisu _My little baby/s, come to mamma!

_

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sneki* ovo je tvoje proljeće draga!!!!!

----------


## Sela

Pet puta hura za uspjesan spoj *Sneki*!!!

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav i mnogo sreće svima, 
evo me po prvi puta na ovom odbrojavanju, iako imam više neuspjelih pokušaja iza sebe, što se vidi :Sad: . 
Želim samo da me stavite na odbrojavanje budući sam dobila protokol u Mb za 5.mjesec :Smile:  i sada ću vjerovatno biti češći sudionik i redovna družica ovog foruma :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*Snekica* jako sm sretna zbog tebe!!!
Ostalim curama također želim puno sreće!!

----------


## kiara79

moje jajčeko odustalo od daljnje borbe,ali zato ja ne odustajem 
i u utorak sam opet na dogovoru za dalje... :Cool: 

sneki,nemaš pojma kako mi je drago... :Joggler: 

svima za sve što vam treba...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mare41

kiara :Love:

----------


## Snekica

A *Kiara*, bemu miša! Stvarno mi je žao! Ajmo fino sad sve snage uprijeti tebe i za 05/2011! Drago mi je da si opet _online_!  :Love: 

Cure, zakon ste! Šta bih ja bez vas?!  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*Kiara* ajme baš mi je žao. Nadam se da ćete sad naći dobitnu kombinaciju!
*Snekica* sretno ~~~~~!
*Gala1979* meni je jednom dr. L. rekao da Decapeptyl nakon ET povećava kvalitetu embrija, nije mi to ni tada zvučalo logično ali tako je pokazalo nekakvo istraživanje... I ja sam ga dobila nakon ET a nikakve šanse za HS nije bilo, dapače, znači, nije (samo) zbog sprečavanja HS.

----------


## venddy

snekice sretno, neka poskakujemo zbog beta za 14 dana :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kiara :Love:

----------


## darmar

kiara  :Love: 
snekice, čekamo jednu lijepu trocifrenu betu  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> To sve stoji, farmakološka kastracija. Ali primjena nakon transfera u prirodnom ciklusu?


Mislim da sam negdje pročitala da se Decapeptyl nekad daje na dan transfera ili nakon transfera jer se vjeruje da pospješuje implantaciju i uspješnost postupka.

----------


## ježić

Snekice, baš mi je drago da je tulum uspio! Sretno!!!

Kiara, stvarno mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*kiara*, žao mi je, sretno za dalje hrabrice!

Mene sutra čeka punkcija, mislite na mene curke! Nadam se da će biti j.s. i trudit ću se biti hrabra na punkciji... Pusa svima!

----------


## ježić

*ValaMala*, drž` se hrabro!!! I sretno!!!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,sretno i budi jaka!
sve za bebicu

----------


## arizona311

Prošla i druga folikul.
Situacija sljedeća, 8dc (nakon 3*3 gonala + 3*2 gonala, uz decapept.) folik. 12,13,14mm i nekoliko sitnih. Sutra sam ponovno na uzv, punkcija moguća u utorak. Vjerujem da još ima dosta vremena da se ostali folik. probude i narastu, ali mi se ipak činilo da će ih biti nešto više ili je to za 8dc u redu. Kaj vi mislite.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kiara   a hebemu   :Sad: 

valamala    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  sretno  na punkciji 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## miba

kiara:love2
ValaMala- sretno sutra i drži se!
ja sam u nedjelju na punkciji i pomalo me lovi trema ali sve ćemo preživit -samo da uspije zar ne?

----------


## miba

kiara :Love:

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala* i *miba* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju!

----------


## cranky

> Naši su se dečki i cure fino zabavljali ove dane u labu pa su se i spojili! Sutra idemo po naše bebice!!!
> Kao što piše u mom potpisu _My little baby/s, come to mamma!
> 
> _


 Draga sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem našoj dragoj snekici da se male mrvice lijepo smjeste kod mamice i ostanu s mamom narednih 9 mjeseci. Sretno draga moja.

----------


## delfin

*Snekice,* za dobitan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

Punkcija u utorak, dr. zadovoljan, a ja još više :Very Happy: 

valamala~~~~~~za današnju punkciju, milba također~~~~~
snekica za transfer~~~~~~

Svima ostalima ~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 

Kako je danas prekrasan dan, sve je odmah lakše.

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, evo mene s punkcije. Ne mogu ublažiti, bila je doista prestrašna, takva bol, ne mogu to ni opisati. Osobito kada je punktirao one manje folikule koje teško pikne jer su mali, a opna je deblja, pa mora nekoliko puta gurati, pikati, mislila sam da ću umrijeti na tom stolu. No dr. je tako brz i nježan, a sestra je pravi anđeo s neba, pa kad tako nešto već moram odraditi bez anestezije, nema boljih ljudi da budu uz mene kroz to... 

Jako sam sretna jer smo dobili 7 js i oplodit ćemo 3. Ostale zamrzavamo ako budu ok, a dr je rekao da je u zadnje vrijeme imao 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih, tako da ima ipak neka (znam, fakat mala) šansa. Jako sam zahvalna što sam dobila te jajne stanice na doista slaboj stimulaciji - primila sam svega 12 gonala. Tamo je bilo cura koje su primile po 40, a jedna koja je jadna u predmenopauzi (a 78. godište!) čak 70 i dobila svega 2-3 folikula, 2 stanice... 

Puno vam hvala na podršci, evo me konačno doma i u horizontali, još me dosta boli, ali je sreća puno veća...

----------


## tikki

*snekica* ~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer tvojih bebica i da za 14 dana skačemo od sreće zbog ogromne bete! Mi ćemo skakati... ti odmarati, naravno  :Smile: 

*kiara* ~~~~~ za brzi nastavak!

*VelaMala* žao mi je što te boljelo, ali nadam se da će ti se isplatiti i da će se JS oploditi i mrvica/ce čvrsto primiti za svoju mamicu idućih 9 mjeseci! Odmaraj i držim fige za dalje!

----------


## aslan

evo i ja u horizontali nakon jutrosnjeg transfera, vratili dvije mrvice- dr rekao jedan dobar a drugi los. danas i sutra odlezat pa u pon na poso ovaj put sam odlucila ponasati se kao da se nista ne dogadja-nema bolovanja, mjerenja temperature i testova.cekamo betu, i to je to. jedino bih zamolila te svoje mrvice da se prime jako za mene i da me vise ne zezaju!

----------


## mare157

Cure *Snekica* javlja da je danas obavljen transfer jedne 5-stanične mrve kojoj se mama jako veseli i sad moli da vibrate da mala mrva ostane kod nje narednih 9mj!!!

----------


## mare157

Cure molim pomoć! Da li ko zna kako i kada se uzima decapeptil nakon transfera, da li jedan odjednom ili u tri puta i kada? Uglavnom, ako ima ko da ima iskustva sa tim molim da pomogne.

----------


## ValaMala

Mi na VV decapeptyl uzimamo tri dana nakon transfera, cijelu onu ampulu. Izvadiš iz frižidera pola sata prije pikanja i može u trbuh, kao i gonali i ostalo. Ali nije li ti doktor sve objasnio?

----------


## kiki30

aslan~~~~~~~~da se mrvice čvrsto prime
snekica~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mrvicu

----------


## ježić

*aslan* i *snekica*, nek se vaše mrvice čvrsto, čvrsto prime za svoje mamice!!!

*ValaMala*, čestitam na punkciji! I čvrsto držim palce da se oplode!!!

----------


## sretna35

Decapeptyl treći dan po transferu, jedna šprica za snagu i vitalnost embrija, a na dan transfera i peti dan po transferu Choragon

----------


## dorina199

jučer dobila jednu bastocistu natrag, i čekam svoju betu 11.4.
Imamo 9 zamrznutih stanica.

----------


## kiara79

ajme spavalica...još nigdje nikoga.. :Shock: 
kavica je kuhana,već se polako hladi.. :Coffee: 

svima šaljem milijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na kafici, zgrabih je dok se još nije ohladila...  :Smile:  Probat ću uskoro zvrcnuti embriologa, premda ne znam hoće li mi išta moći reći pošto je nedjelja. Nadam se da hoće, bit će mi lakše kad znam jesu li se moje 3 mrvice oplodile... Svima krasnu nedjelju želim!

----------


## aslan

valaMala sto kaze embriolog?

----------


## Snekica

Evo i mene kući s jednim članom više! Betu ću vaditi 8.04. ako prije vještica ne stigne! Moj malac nije neki, ali je moj i nikome ga nedam  :Smile:  Buuu!!!  :Kiss:  
Valamala,  :Naklon:  za preživljavanje i medicinsko osoblje! Kad je mama takva hrabrica, moraju i malci biti! Sretno! Jesi zvala?
Aslan i Dorina999 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nas! Da više pobjedimo tu betu!!! Bilo bi krajnje vrijeme!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

bravo sneki....sa sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mališa čvrsto primi za mamicu.. :Klap: 
aslan i dorina i vama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vulkan

*Snekica* puno vibrica šaljem za  tvog bebača,da bude čvrst i izdržljiv i da za 9 mj. da najljepši poklon na svijetu mami i tati!!!!to je to jer kako nam je krenulo nema druge nego nizati uspijehe jer 2011 je naša istarska!!!!*Mare*  puno pozdrava i lijepih željica!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej cure, zvala i biolog mi je u Španjolskoj, a ostali nisu dostupni u nedjelju, tako da mi preostaje jednostavno ići gore sutra ujutro i vidjeti. Pošto se ne osjećam skroz dobro, boli me još dolje, a i imam neku roskastu sluz, nekako mislim zamoliti da transfer barem odgodimo za utorak, dok se organizam bar malo ne oporavi. Što vi mislite? Valjda je bolje da transfer bude kad budem malo manje izmrcvarena. Punkcija je bila jučer i sva sam bolna i svježa... 
I jooooj, samo neka su se male oplodile, samo to!!!

----------


## Mury

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu!!!
Snekica, Dorina199, aslan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se male mrve dobro uhvati za svoje mamice :Zaljubljen: !!!
arizona311~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i puuuno kvalitetnih ( dobitnih) stanica!!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije ostavrimo svoje snove  :Love: !

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala* pretpostavljam da bi ti ionako išli na 3.dan, taman dođeš k sebi, a malcima daš još malo vremena da se vani zabavljaju! Sretno!!!

----------


## Makica

ValaMala,garant ce ti transfer biti treci dan. sada leci i odmarati da se oporavis ova dva dana! oplodile su se, sigurno i uskoro ces ih imati kod sebe! snekica, bitno da je kod tebe, tamo mu je najljepse! cure, svima puno srece!

----------


## ježić

Svima koje ste dobile svoje mrvice na čuvanje želim da se čvrsto, čvrsto prime za mamice.
Onima koje čekaju vijesti iz labosa, da ih obraduju odličnim vijestima i da sretno stignete sa svojim mrvicama kući.
Onima koje se pikaju i čekaju punkcije da im što brže i bezbolnije prođe.
I svima ostalima koje bilo što čekaju i nadaju se, želim puno, puno sreće!

----------


## venddy

> ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum u labu!!!
> Snekica, Dorina199, aslan~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se male mrve dobro uhvati za svoje mamice!!!
> arizona311~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i puuuno kvalitetnih ( dobitnih) stanica!!!!
> I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije ostavrimo svoje snove !


ovo potpisujem

----------


## ValaMala

Evo odosmo gore, trema samo takva...

----------


## GIZMOS

Valamala, sretno  :Heart: 

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4XAIH)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Katica, 28.03.
Mrvica7, 28.03.
Kiki30, 31.03.
Eva133, 01.04.
Taca70, 01.04.
anaea40, 02.04..
venddy, 02.04.
makica, 03.04.
Hrabrica29, 04.04.
TOMISLAVA, 04.04.
Kordica, 05.04.
Makica, 05.04.
Sildad, 06.04.
hop, 07.04.
aslan, 08.03.
snekica, 08.04.
dorina199, 11.04.
artisan, 11.04.
tina2701, 11.04.
maza975, 13.04.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Alma_itd
Linalena
M arta
Capka 
Vala mala, 28.03.
miba

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Arizona311, 29.03.
Sezen 
Missixty
Kriistina 
Mona20 

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, Ela28, corina II, inana, nety, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Artisan, nina977, ježić, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: b.a.b.y., Cannisa, malena72, tikica_69, Vita22, majalena, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora blu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Bab, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, LilyOfTheValey, Lily, linalena, marisela, MASLINA1973, mimi81, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, tikki, vedre, zlatta, 
5. mjesec: darmar, nora77, MINI3, matahari, mury, mala bu, matahari, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anabanana, brigitta, believes, charlie, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ela28, frodo, inaa, inna28, ivka13, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kitty, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, Mery0908, morskavila, Maja_st, mare41, MASLINA1973, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pinny, pirica, Pea, ptica 1, ruža82, sonječka, slatkica, šiškica, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## ježić

> Evo odosmo gore, trema samo takva...


Ma bit će sve super! :Yes:

----------


## ZO

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Koliko ranoranioca danas....
Vala, ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu oplodnju i najbolji mogući prijenos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima, a najviše čekalicama bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

amje koliko popis čekalica bete!!!  ma će bit trudnica u 4 mjesecu  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice

----------


## kiara79

> Koliko ranoranioca danas....
> Vala, ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu oplodnju i najbolji mogući prijenos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svima, a najviše čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## Snekica

> amje koliko popis čekalica bete!!!  ma će bit trudnica u 4 mjesecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice


Bogme, i ja sam se ugodno iznenadila! *
Gizmos*  :Naklon:  za listu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Svima koje ste dobile svoje mrvice na čuvanje želim da se čvrsto, čvrsto prime za mamice.
> Onima koje čekaju vijesti iz labosa, da ih obraduju odličnim vijestima i da sretno stignete sa svojim mrvicama kući.
> Onima koje se pikaju i čekaju punkcije da im što brže i bezbolnije prođe.
> I svima ostalima koje bilo što čekaju i nadaju se, želim puno, puno sreće!


Krasan post....mogu samo potpisati X i poslat veliku  :Kiss:  teti od liste  :Wink:

----------


## dorina199

svima želim da se mrvice čvrsto prime i da budu velike brojke na vađenju bete!!!!!

----------


## eva133

Sretno svim čekalicama bete.
*Gizmos* :Bye:

----------


## darmar

GIZMOS hvala što si me ukrcala u vlakić za 5.mj :Smile: 
Svim čekalicama bete jedno veliko SRETNO  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

Evo i mene šaljem vam puno puno pozdrava i da se svima želje ostvare i da postanu stvarnost. 

Da se prijavim  da sam od danas krenula sa Dipherelinima  čuvajte mi fige i malo vaših sretnih vibrica to mi je baš u ovim momentima potrebno.

----------


## marisela

> Evo odosmo gore, trema samo takva...


 Šaljem ti svoje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu sretne.

----------


## kiki30

marisela~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

Hvala od srca trebaće mi.

Nisam još sve pročitala što ste pisale jesi ti kiki30 ovo čekalica bete sad 31.03.

----------


## ValaMala

Sve tri stanice su se oplodile i danas sam imala transfer - 2 dan od punkcije. 1 embrio je 4-stanični, a 2 su 2-stanilčna. Rekli su mi da svi imaju šanse, naravno ovaj najveći je baš odličan, ali su i ova druga dva skroz ok. 

Beta bi trebala biti 13.4., no to je 16dnt, tako da mislim da ću je vaditi već 11.4. (14dnt). To je skroz ok, jelda?
Puno hvala na podršci curke moje!  :Smile:  Sada ono čekanje bez kraja...

----------


## marisela

ValaMala evo sad ti šaljem još ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ da se malene mrvice prime za svoju mamicu i tu ostanu narednih 9 mjeseci da je malo zezaju....

----------


## kiki30

> Hvala od srca trebaće mi.
> 
> Nisam još sve pročitala što ste pisale jesi ti kiki30 ovo čekalica bete sad 31.03.


jesam,čekam..i .. čekam... :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

vala mala,želim ti da čim prije dođe kraj čekanju i veliku betu   :Smile:  a do tada šaljem  ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice...sretno!!!!

----------


## Cannisa

Svim čekalicama bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mene možete prebacit za 5. mj. Morala sam odgodit postupak radi briseva, nadam se da će sada nakon terapije biti sve ok

----------


## marisela

kiki30 Šaljem i ja tebi veću cifru~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ da nas obraduješ sa lijepom i ogromnom betom.

----------


## ježić

> Sve tri stanice su se oplodile i danas sam imala transfer - 2 dan od punkcije. 1 embrio je 4-stanični, a 2 su 2-stanilčna. Rekli su mi da svi imaju šanse, naravno ovaj najveći je baš odličan, ali su i ova druga dva skroz ok. 
> 
> Beta bi trebala biti 13.4., no to je 16dnt, tako da mislim da ću je vaditi već 11.4. (14dnt). To je skroz ok, jelda?
> Puno hvala na podršci curke moje!  Sada ono čekanje bez kraja...


ValaMala, jako mi je drago zbog tebe. Navijam za tvoje mrvice da se čvrsto prime za mamu! A ovo čekanje bez kraja, nek ti prođe u miru i donese toliko željeni rezultat! Čestitam od srca i sretno!

----------


## kiki30

marisela,hvala ti .... :Kiss:

----------


## arizona311

valaMala~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno dalje

----------


## matahari

*Gizmos*  :Naklon: 
čekalicama koječega :kiss
*Snekice* ti mi totalno ostavljaš dojam trudnice!
Mi smo ovaj mjesec uzeli predah, doslovce. 
U 5. mj. idemo u 1. IVF! Godinu dana nismo stali na loptu-nalazi, dijagnoze, uputnice, folikulometrije, postupci... 
Dragim veterankama skidam kapu... 
Tko prođe MPO priču nauči šta je strpljivost, iščekivanje, tuga, radost...
Ja se nadam da je kod nas došla red na [I]radost![I]

----------


## miba

Snekica, Aslan, Dorina i naravno ValaMala puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice i za lijepu trocifrenu ß !
Gizmos  :Klap:  -za listu i mala ispravka -Mona20 je prošla transfer 24.3.

naša punkcija prošla ok-6 stanica -mislim da je to dobro za polustimulirani s obzirom da smo u stimuliranom dobili 7 stanica -sad 
još da tulum u labu uspije :Rolling Eyes: 
 svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~po potrebi

----------


## Jesen82

> Bogme, i ja sam se ugodno iznenadila! *
> Gizmos*  za listu!


Sneki držim ogromne najveće fige i ima da bude super beta!!!!!!!!! ljubim te!

----------


## bugaboo

Svim cekalicama punkcije, transfera, velikih beta saljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

miba za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## katica

Beta 2050!!!!!!

----------


## ježić

> Beta 2050!!!!!!


Ma bravo *katice*!!! Čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## kiki30

katice..čestitke...predivna beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ,katice!

----------


## pirica

> Beta 2050!!!!!!


čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Curke, trebam vašu pomoć!! Kada si dajete Brevactid nakon transfera? Mislim, u koliko sati, jel uopće bitno doba dana? Hitno je!! Hvala vam 

Katice, cestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tikki

Katice, čestitam!!!!!!

ValaMala, svim srcem ti želim da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate za svoju mamu i da te za 14 dana razveseli velika beta, a za nekih 9 mj da uživaš sa svojim smotuljkom/cima  :Wink:

----------


## venddy

Katice, čestitam prekrasna beta

----------


## Mury

Katice, čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

jutro,evo i mene s mojim 11dnt,tu i tamo trbuh zaboli kod pred mengu,ujutro se probudila opet s grčevima i to je sve od mjoih simptoma.pa dobro,jel tako ?  :Wink: 
kolko se prebližava beta toliko me počne lovit neka nervoza...hoću imat snage za pogledat nalaz?! već mi dosta nula  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Katice cestitam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## darmar

ValaMala od srca želim da se tvoje mrvice lijepo smjeste u svojoj mamici :Smile: 
Katice čestitke, koja beta, bolje rečeno beturina  :Shock:  :Very Happy: 
Kikii30 držimo palčeve, to je to, naravno nema više "0"! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marisela

Jutro cure.

Katice čestitke od srca, a ostalim čekalicama bete da ubrzo i one vide svoje ogromne cifre.

----------


## ivica_k

čestitke katici i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete svim čekalicama, s liste i izvan nje  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*Katice*, wooooooooooooooow, to se zove BETA! Bravo, čestitam!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Katice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitke!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Katice*, čestitam, prepredivno!!!

Curke da vas pitam, možda netko zna. Sinoć sam imaloa temperaturu 38,5, treskavicu, bolove u cijelom tijelu i to smo uspjeli skinuti s 2 lupoceta (1 nije uopće djelovao), mlakim/hladnim tušem i oblozima. Jučer je bio dan transfera. Što mislite, jel takva temperatura mogla nauditi mojim mrvicama?  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Mare157 ti je imala jaku prehladu, kihala, kašljala, temperaturu, ma svašta nešto, vraćeni su joj 2dpo 2 5-st. zametka i sad ima slatke trudničke mučnine!

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, hvala ti, sinoć sam isplakala dušu, sve ovo prođeš i onda ti šanse uništi neka temperatura pala s neba pa u rebra, bez veze... Mislim, evo sada je sve ok, nije kao da je gripa, nemam pojma što je to bilo, ma glupost...

----------


## eva133

Katice čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Vala, eto vidiš! par sati nakon mog transfera, kihnula sam jedno x puta, potrošila paket maramica i oči su mi suzile toliko da me MM sav zabrinut pitao zašto plačem! U licu sam bila crvena ko paprika i ruke vruće! Inače mi i po ljeti budu hladne ruke... Istu večer pred spavanje kao da se ništa nije ranije dogodilo!

----------


## arizona311

Katice čestitam na prekrasnoj bet  :Very Happy: 

Moja punkcija je prošla. Imamo 7 jajnih stanica. MM radio TESA i nađeni spermiji. 
Bilo je ok, oboje smo preživjeli. Čekamo do sutra da vidimo kako mrve napreduju  :Zaljubljen: 

Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima

Pusa

----------


## kiki30

arizona~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrve  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

kiki razumjem potpuno tvoj strah od bete. Ja guram 10dpt simptoma nema uopće, temperatura mi čak pala, a s obzirom da sam pod utrićima a ona se ipak spustila mislim da je to to za ovaj put. Izvadim još betu reda radi u subotu, a onda krećemo iz početka.

----------


## arizona311

Hvala ti kiki  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

Sve vi sto smrcate,kisete ,kasljate i ispuhujete nos nakon transfera,zar niste cule da je to jedan od  najnajranijih simptoma trudnoce????
Negdje sam to procitala (i ja sam se prehladila nakon transfera) i molim da ne placete nocima uzalud jer suzama uvecavate brigu i tugu
onda kad biste trebale biti optimisticne...big kiss

----------


## tiki_a

> Beta 2050!!!!!!


Oho ho hooooo, a žene je kalkuliraladal' bi išla na transfer ili ne, pa ČESTITAM katica   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Koliko grešaka u pisanju  :Embarassed: . To je zbog radosti.

----------


## andream

Sela, ima nešto istine, upravo kad sam imala dobitni tranfer prvo sam kašljala, šmrcala a na dan pozitivne bete i dobrano - zakurila.
Eh moram se opet tako "prehladiti"  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Ja sam opet u prva dva postupka bila bolesna, prehlađena, temperatura. Šizila sam. Nije bilo uspjeha.
Sada u ovom postupku ništa. Zdrava potpuno, a opet minus.

----------


## darmar

arizona311 šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka u labosu zaista bude nevjerovatan tulum :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Ma znam ja da su mnoge cure baš u dobitnom postupku imale neku "epizodu bolesti", no moje kurenje na 38,5 je bilo na večer samog dana transfera, a tada još ni moja materenica nije znala što su te tri sičušne mrvice u njoj, niti su one znale gdje su i što rade, haha... No glavno je da je temperatura prestala i da smo je brzinski spustili i samo se molim da nije naštetila malenima i uništila im šansu odmah na početku...

----------


## katica

Cure hvala.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše bete.

----------


## ptica1

katice, čestitam i sretno!!!!!!!!

Arizona 311,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo za tebe.

----------


## Mury

Arizona311~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ za ludi tulum!!!

----------


## ježić

*arizona*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi tulum u labosu!

*ValaMala*, čuvaj sebe i svoje mrvice!

----------


## kiki30

venddy,kako je danas,ja sutra vadim betu i ne mogu ni spavat stalno mi to na pameti  :Smile: 
ništa ne osjetim,tu i tamo trbuh zaboli i to je sve..menga kasni i zato sam svakih 15 min.na wc  :Smile: 
o Bože,svim čekalicama daj punooo snage i strpljenja i naravno pozitivne bete....

----------


## ježić

> venddy,kako je danas,ja sutra vadim betu i ne mogu ni spavat stalno mi to na pameti 
> ništa ne osjetim,tu i tamo trbuh zaboli i to je sve..menga kasni i zato sam svakih 15 min.na wc 
> o Bože,svim čekalicama daj punooo snage i strpljenja i naravno pozitivne bete....


Ajmo cure, samo hrabro! Ja navijam za velike bete!

----------


## Snekica

*Kiki* šnjuf-šnjuf-šnjuf mirišeš na punopravnu trudnicu!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu betu sutra!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Arizona* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu i lijepe embrije!
*Kiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*ježić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nadolazeći postupak!
*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ugodno čekanje bete i prerasno proljeće, ima da plačemo od sreće nad tvojom betom  :Very Happy:  I Super mi te je vidjeti ovako aktivnu na forumu  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Sumkica moja, to ti trenutno od dosade  :Laughing:   Bogme i ti sitno brojiš do prve bockice!

----------


## eva133

Evo da se prijavim i ovdje. Jutros sam ponovila test i negativan je. 
Svim ostalim čekalicama želim puuuuuno sreće.

----------


## Snekica

*Eva*  :Love:  Žao mi je, svejedno vadi betu, nikad neznaš!

----------


## eva133

> *Eva*  Žao mi je, svejedno vadi betu, nikad neznaš!


A šta je tu je. Izvaditi ću betu u petak i da završimo s tim.
Tebi puno sreće. Ja tebe već doživljavam kao da si trudna.

----------


## Snekica

> Ja tebe već doživljavam kao da si trudna.


 Joj, draga! Da bar! Drži tu misao cijelo vrijeme, možda upali!

----------


## eva133

> Joj, draga! Da bar! Drži tu misao cijelo vrijeme, možda upali!


 :Yes:  naravno

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, ne tugujem s tobom dok ne vidimo betu  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> *eva*, ne tugujem s tobom dok ne vidimo betu


Draga, ja ti više nekako i nisam tužna. Već se osjećam tako prazno.

----------


## venddy

eva  :Love: , strašno mi je žao zbog testa, kako smo sve u istoj priči svaka pozitivna beta me jako razveseli i svaka negativna jako rastuži.
Kiki navijam za sutrašnju lijepu trocifrenu betu.
Ja ću ipak čekat do subote za svoju betu, neću radit nikakve testove prije toga, želim barem još koji dan vjerovat da su moje mrvice još tu

----------


## kiki30

> *eva*, ne tugujem s tobom dok ne vidimo betu


 slažem se...tko zna,možda se i iznenadiš.. :Love: 
venddy,nisam ni ja radila test,rekla sam da ću test napravit jedino kad budem trudna  samo zato da vidim taj plusić  :Smile: 
svi curama,hvala na podršci...uz vas je sve puno lakše :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## marisela

kiki30 negdje sam pročitala da ideš puno na wc to bi mogao biti dobar znak kod mene je bio tad u tom postupku.

Tako sretno čuvam ti fige za sutra da bude ogromna beta.

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,ja sva ko na iglama...uvijek ista priča pred betu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> venddy,nisam ni ja radila test,rekla sam da ću test napravit jedino kad budem trudna  samo zato da vidim taj plusić


Ovaj put i ja bojkotiram sa testovima! Nijedan mi nije ostao od onih s neta pa sam rekla da ga ovaj put neću ni kupiti, osim ako mi se beta pokaže pozitivna pa čisto da konačno i ja da vidim II ili +! Za uspomenu! Minusa i jedne crtice mi je pun kufer!!!

----------


## cranky

> Ovaj put i ja bojkotiram sa testovima! Nijedan mi nije ostao od onih s neta pa sam rekla da ga ovaj put neću ni kupiti, osim ako mi se beta pokaže pozitivna pa čisto da konačno i ja da vidim II ili +! Za uspomenu! Minusa i jedne crtice mi je pun kufer!!!


Tako sam i ja napravila (a imala sam još trakica s neta). Nisam više htjela gledat onu sablasnu bijelinu na testu, pa tek kad sam dobila nalaz pozitivne bete sam fino pišnula Clearblue, koji sam čuvala u ladici preko godinu dana (ono kao bocu vina za posebne prilike), čak mu je i rok bio istekao  :Laughing:  , i sad ga imam za uspomenu  :Yes: 
Nadam se da ćeš i ti tako  :Kiss:

----------


## arizona311

Zvala sam lab. moje mrve su se oplodile, sve tri :Zaljubljen: 
U petak idemo po njih, jedva čekam  :Klap: 

kiki30~~~~~~~~~~~sve najbolje za sutra
eva133...žao mi je draga :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*arizona311*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jupi za mrve!!!!!

----------


## Bab

Arizon311, genijalno...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostalo što slijedi i za ooogrooomnuuu ß za 2 tjedna.

----------


## Bab

Curke, može mala pomoć ak koja zna  :Smile: 

Nadam se et-u u petak pa me zanima ( malo sam čula o tome) da li se može decapeptyl koristiti poslje transfera u svrhu pomoći embriju?
Sorry ako sam pitala glupost, ali moja dr me otpilila po tom pitanju, a s obzirom da mi je ovo 9. postupak probala bi sve što se može da mrvi dam veću šansu.

I ako mi možete reći točno kada i koliko bi si trebala dati ( ako to uopće funkcionira)?

Hvala puuunoooo

----------


## venddy

> Arizon311, genijalno...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostalo što slijedi i za ooogrooomnuuu ß za 2 tjedna.


ovo ti i ja od srca želim

----------


## kiki30

arizona~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, kod nas na VV na dan punkcije, nakon zahvata dobivamo pola brevactida, a treći dan nakon transfera se pikamo decapeptylom. Vidim da je praksa različita na raznim klinikama, negdje dobiju po nekoliko hcg injekcija par puta nakon ET, negdje pak ništa. Ja ne bih na svoju ruku ništa uzimala, konzultiraj se sa svojim dr. ipak. Npr. druge cure koje su sa mnom bile na et si normalno sada u petak trebaju piknuti decapeptyl, no zbog moje specifične situacije (na granici hs sam) dr. će me prvo pregledati i onda odlučiti hoću li primiti decapeptyl ili ne. Nije se za igrati s tim...

----------


## Snekica

_"Nadam se da ćeš i ti tako_ "
Cranky, i ja, i ja!!!

----------


## dorina199

> arizona~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice


potpisujem!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

arizona, prekrasno!!!! Neka se samo nastave i dalje dobro razvijati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dva tjedna si nam sigurno službena trudnica :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## ptica1

Arizona bravo, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrve.

----------


## kiara79

> Arizona bravo, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrve.


 
X

----------


## ježić

*arizona*, čestitam na mrvicama i sretno u petak!

----------


## arizona311

Hvala vam svima  :Yes: 

*Bab* sretno tvojoj maloj mrvi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje :Heart:

----------


## ježić

> Draga, ja ti više nekako i nisam tužna. Već se osjećam tako prazno.


*eva*,  :Love:  Vjerujem da ti je jako teško, ali ja ću ipak navijati do bete. Možda te na kraju skroz iznenadi!

----------


## ježić

*kiki* i *venddy*, sretno s betama!

----------


## pirica

*Bab* nekad je praksa na VV-u bila 5ti dan od punkcije choragon, 6ti dan od punkcije decapeptyl i 10ti dan od punkcije opet choragon, pa zašto ne probat, ja baš mislim da mi je izostanak choragona u prošloj stimulaciji bio presudan jer je godinama muku mućim sa spottingom (po 7 dana čak)

----------


## vita22

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam je potrebno...............ja od jučer pikalica....

----------


## darmar

arizona super za mrvice :Very Happy: 
čekalicama bete sretno, bit će to lijepe bete :Smile:

----------


## tikki

*arizona*, super!!!! Držim fige za dalje  :Smile: 

*Bab* i tvojoj maloj mrvici želim svu sreću, da nam za 2 tjedna javiš veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Bab* ja sam primila decapeptyl na vv 4. dan od transfera. Vidim da neke cure primaju i 3. dan. Ne znam po čemu doktor to određuje, ali uglavnom to je praksa na vv.
[B]Kiki[/B ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeeeliku betu!!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

drage moje, evo došao je i taj dan,trenutak istine  :Wink: 
sva se tresem,išla na wc sva u strahu,menge nema ko ni nikakvog drugog simptoma...neznam šta da mislilt ali uskoro ću znat sve  :Smile: 
nalazi su poslije 13h  pa vam se tada i javim...
hvala na podršci :Heart:

----------


## miba

evo da se i ja prijavim za čekalice ß 14.04.- jučer bio ET 3 mrvice-
u međuvremenu me svladala viroza -grlo i sinusi rasturaju pa ako netko
ima dobar savjet-molim!
Bab -meni Dr. prepisao 2X brevactid i decapeptyl 3. dan -evo tako već
3. postupak 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~po potrebi

----------


## arizona311

puna pusa podrške* kiki*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> drage moje, evo došao je i taj dan,trenutak istine 
> sva se tresem,išla na wc sva u strahu,menge nema ko ni nikakvog drugog simptoma...neznam šta da mislilt ali uskoro ću znat sve 
> nalazi su poslije 13h pa vam se tada i javim...
> hvala na podršci


činjenica da nema menge u prirodno fet-u zvuči jaaako dobro...zato viiiibraaaaam iz petnih žila za tetu betu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

potpisujem ivicu, a svima nama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, najviše čekalicama.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čekalice drage, sretno vam. Šaljem sve dostupne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

> drage moje, evo došao je i taj dan,trenutak istine 
> sva se tresem,išla na wc sva u strahu,menge nema ko ni nikakvog drugog simptoma...neznam šta da mislilt ali uskoro ću znat sve 
> nalazi su poslije 13h  pa vam se tada i javim...
> hvala na podršci


*Kiki* sretno s betom;vrijeme je da poskakujemo!!!

----------


## Snekica

> *Bab* ja sam primila decapeptyl na vv 4. dan od transfera. Vidim da neke cure primaju i 3. dan. Ne znam po čemu doktor to određuje, ali uglavnom to je praksa na vv.


Kad si imala transfer 2 ili 3  dnp?

----------


## sretna35

kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno da poskakujemo 14. 4.

eva koji će dan biti decapeptyl ovisni o tome da li je transferiran dvodnevni, tordnevni ili četverodnevni embrij

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Amyx, 1.FET Mb (nakon 3 x AIH, 2 X IVF)
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Dhea, 30.03.
Kiki30, 31.03.
anaea40, 02.04..
venddy, 02.04.
Hrabrica29, 04.04.
TOMISLAVA, 04.04.
Kordica, 05.04.
Makica, 05.04.
Sildad, 06.04.
Smj, 06.04.
hop, 07.04.
Mona20, 07.04.
aslan, 08.03.
snekica, 08.04.
dorina199, 11.04.
artisan, 11.04.
tina2701, 11.04.
valamala, 11.04.
capka, 11.04.
m arta, 11.04.
missixty, 11.04.
maza975, 13.04.
miba, 14.04.

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Alma_itd
Linalena
LilyOfTheValey
Arizona311, 01.04.
Bab, 01.04.

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Nina977, 31.03.
Sezen, 01.04.

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, Ela28, corina II, inana, nety, marisela, majalena, vita22, AuroraBlu, jopam, čuftica, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Artisan, ježić, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
3. mjesec: b.a.b.y., malena72, tikica_69, 
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, Lily, MASLINA1973, mimi81, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, ptica1, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela, Šumskovoće, Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, tikki, vedre, zlatta, 
5. mjesec: Cannisa, darmar, nora77, MINI3, matahari, mury, mala bu, matahari, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anabanana, brigitta, believes, charlie, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, eva133, frodo, inaa, inna28, ivka13, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kitty, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, Mare41, Mery0908, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## venddy

kiki mora bit beta, polažem nade u tebe da danas :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Kiki*, jako vibram za betu!!!

*GIZMOS*, Eva nam vadi betu 1.4.

----------


## katica

> drage moje, evo došao je i taj dan,trenutak istine 
> sva se tresem,išla na wc sva u strahu,menge nema ko ni nikakvog drugog simptoma...neznam šta da mislilt ali uskoro ću znat sve 
> nalazi su poslije 13h  pa vam se tada i javim...
> hvala na podršci


Prirodni ciklus nema menge, super!!!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~kiki, da i tebi Mb donese veliku betu.

----------


## katica

Gizmos
stvarno si vrijedna sa ovim listama. 
Činimi se da možda ne bi bilo loše i uz čekalice bete staviti gdje su bile u postupku.
Cure što vi mislite?

----------


## Makica

kiki30 sretno danas, za tvoju betu~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, a bilo bi super da cure koje nemaju potpise naprave bar s bazičnim info, jer je lakše  pratiti

----------


## marisela

kiki30 mila šaljem ti vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu koja će biti ogromna.

ValaMala kako si nam ti i upravu ste moramo napraviti ove potpise ja prva pa obećajem da ću to ubrzo napraviti i fino je meni prvoj kada mogu da pročitam gdje je koja radila da ako mi nešto treba mogu da je pitam  a tako bi puno lakše bilo i Gizmos koja je tako vrijedna oko liste.

----------


## darmar

kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu "poštenu" betu :Smile:

----------


## marisela

Cure jedno pitanje dali se vidi moj potpis i dali vi vidite svoje potpise kada nešto objavite .

----------


## kiki30

> kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu "poštenu" betu


draga,jel beta 1571-dovoljno "poštena" !!!!
ajme,joj hvala vam na podršci,uz vas je bilo lakše..sad pomalo dalje u novo isčekivanje  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*kika30* bome postena beta! Cestitam i sretno do kraja! 

Od zadnja tri Mariborska FET-a 3 trudnoce - zivio FET!

----------


## bugaboo

Čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

To je VEEEEEEEELIKA BETA, bas je postena :Very Happy:

----------


## Cana73

I od mene cestitke za kiki30!

----------


## katica

Kiki30 super, mogle bi biti i dvojke!

----------


## venddy

Kiki :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> *kika30* bome postena beta! Cestitam i sretno do kraja! 
> 
> Od zadnja tri Mariborska FET-a 3 trudnoce - zivio FET!


bravo kika30 :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

kiki30 kažem ja tebi dobar znak što stalno ideš na wc tako mi je drago još jednom čestitke za mrvice i tebe.

----------


## arizona311

1571, zbilja pošteno jupiiiiiiiii  jupiiiiiiiiii   :Sing: 
čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

čestitam kiki30!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> *kika30* bome postena beta! Cestitam i sretno do kraja! 
> 
> Od zadnja tri Mariborska FET-a 3 trudnoce - zivio FET!


Potpis!

----------


## Sela

*Kika* cestitke na beti...nesto smo svi znali da ce tako biti :Very Happy:  :Grin: ..

----------


## venddy

Ja sam napravila test, ogroman minus. Izvadit ću betu sutra za potvrdu pa prestajem s utrićima

----------


## darmar

kiki30, e bome poštena beta, nisi me iznevjerila, svaka čast  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , od srca ti želim školsku trudnoću :Heart:

----------


## darmar

venddy draga nije još sve izgubljeno, beta je jedini pokazatelj pravog stanja, glavu gore , nade još ima!

----------


## gala1979

> venddy draga nije još sve izgubljeno, beta je jedini pokazatelj pravog stanja, glavu gore , nade još ima!


x sretno

----------


## GIZMOS

> *Kiki*, jako vibram za betu!!!
> 
> *GIZMOS*, Eva nam vadi betu 1.4.


Znam za Evu133, nego objavila je 2 pozitivna testa, ali lako mi nju vratimo...

Kiki i Hrabrica, čestitke na trudnočama!

----------


## ValaMala

Misliš negativna  :Sad:  
Znam, ali ipak, tako sam vibrala za nju, još se nekako nadam da nas možda beta sutra iznenadi...

----------


## Snekica

*Kiki* wwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww  :Shock:   :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  beta je mrak! I da ponovim Auroru* *živio FET!*

----------


## nina977

Kiki,svaka čast na beti! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Kiki, čestitke od srca, zbilja si zaslužila nakon toliko godina borbe i razočarenja :Very Happy: ! Sretno do kraja i uživaj draga!!!

----------


## miba

kiki30  :Klap:  

venddy - glavu gore i nek te sutra ß ugodno iznenadi

----------


## Makica

venddy, to jos nista ne znaci, znas to. mozda su se kasnije implantirali. nikad ne znas . puno, puno srece ti zelim!

----------


## eva133

> Misliš negativna  
> Znam, ali ipak, tako sam vibrala za nju, još se nekako nadam da nas možda beta sutra iznenadi...


 :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*kiki*, bravo! Čestitam od srca! Živjele ovakve "poštene" bete!

*venddy* i *eva*, ajde da još malo pričekamo. Ni testići nisu nepogrešivi! :Kiss: 

Samo kratko da objavim, meni danas 10dc, prva folikulometrija, situacija vrlo obečavajuća. Sutra štoperica, u nedjelju AIH. I onda, za dva tjedna jedna "poštena" beta :Grin:

----------


## Bab

kiki30, čestitam na prekrasnoj beturini...ajme, bit će tu preslatke dječice  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

venddy, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te sutra ipak ß iznenadi

Ja sutra idem po svoju mrvicu i nadam se da ćemo se lijepo i dugo družiti.

pusa svima :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

kika čestitke

----------


## Bab

sretna, jesi ti nedavno nekome govorila kako se doziraju decapeptily nakon et-a? 
Ne bi htjela na svoju ruku nešto krivo napravit, a cure su obično dobivale kombinaciju deca i brevatcida.

Ako bi mi mogla malo pomoći oko toga jer sutra ujutro sam na et-u pa da znam.

Hvala puno unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Cannisa

Kiki30.....čestitam. bravo! Želim ti urednu i mirnu trudnoću....nekako sam jučer kad sam čitala tvoje postove imala osjećaj da će to biti to. Neznam kako , ali često mi se to dogodi

----------


## Makica

cannisa, pogledaj onda i moje postove, please, he, he!

----------


## andream

cure,evo kave i bete na sunce, prvoaprilske  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* sretno sa mrvicom i da naraste ovako... :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Selice moja...hvala Ti puno na lijepim zeljama. Evo ja u sobi 112 cekam svoj red  :Smile:  Ljubim Vas sve  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

:Coffee:  hvala za kavicu Andream, dobro jutro i tebi i ostalim curama.... 

Kiki30 čestitam...............

*Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer*

----------


## Snekica

Za *Bab* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se obje mrve prime za mamicu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Lua

*Kiki30*  čeeestitam  :Very Happy: 

Svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> *Bab* sretno sa mrvicom i da naraste ovako...


X

Kiki30 prekrasna beta, čestitam od  :Heart: .

----------


## Dodirko

*Bab*  sretno!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Selice moja...hvala Ti puno na lijepim zeljama. Evo ja u sobi 112 cekam svoj red  Ljubim Vas sve


sretno draga :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,evo sad opet odbrojavanje do 1 ultrzvuka 19.04  :Smile:   nadam se da će sve bit kako treba :Zaljubljen: 
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

bab gle ja sam pisala o Decapeptylu kod kuće kad sam imala svoje povijesti bolesti u rukama, dan pikanja Dec-om ovisi o tome koji su dan vraćeni embriji, ako je 5 dpo onda se isti dan prima, ako je embrij vraćen 3dpo onda za dva dana, a ako je embrij vraćen 2dpo onda za tri dana, sve u svemu zbroj treba biti 5

inače i ja sam uvijek primala kombinciju tada doduše Choragona i Decapeptyla

sretno tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od mene i žutog pileta Vedrana

----------


## venddy

moja M krenula jutros bez obzira na utriće, beta očekivnih 1,2. 
Sutra sam već na prvoj bockalici za novi stimulirani

----------


## darmar

vendyy draga :Love: 
Svaka čast na hrabrosti i snazi, želim ti od srca da ovaj stimulirani bude posljednji i naravno uspješni, sretno :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO!!!!

----------


## eva133

Samo da i službeno potvrdim da je moja beta 0.
Ovaj ciklus pauziramo i onda sljedeći ciklus krećemo.

----------


## Bab

Hvala cure svima...zbilja ste najbolje cure na svijetu. Danas sam bas pricala cimerici  u petrovoj kak su ovdje svi tolko dragi i pozitivni...bas je lijepo biti dio svega ovoga  :Kiss: . A ja sam dobila malu srecicu na cuvanje...rekli su mi da je jaakoo perspektivna...e bas me zanima  :Smile:  . Sretna, hvala ti na odgovoru.  Svima saljem puunoo ~~~~~~~~~~ za proljetne bete i najljepse trudnice.

----------


## ksena28

baš te čitam Bab, ovdje svi dragi i pozitivni i onda dođe Ksena i eto belaja  :Smile: 

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo za tebe i tvoju perspektivnu mrvu  :Kiss:

----------


## darmar

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas uskoro iznenadiš velikom betom, možda kao kiki30  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba,kako kažemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Zasto tako ostro, Ksena??? Nisam nikad primjetila od tebe nista niti ruzno niti zlocesto. A ako netko ne moze prihvatiti istinu i realnost to je vec njegov problem. I hvala na vibricama. Kad mi dvije drage curke pozele srecu mora ispast  dobro :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*eva*  :Love: 
*Bab* sretno od  :Heart: 

Od danas sam i ja pikalica  :Grin:

----------


## kiki30

> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas uskoro iznenadiš velikom betom, možda kao kiki30


bab i ja ti od srca želim veeeeliku betu..  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Eva133, stvarno mi je žao! :Love: 

Bab, čestitam za mrvu i sretno!!!

----------


## Mury

> bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas uskoro iznenadiš velikom betom, možda kao kiki30


xxx~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo da i ovdje prijavim et jednog blastica.Beta 13.04. :Cekam:  Poslije transfera dok sam cekala da me vrate u sobu MM je toliko podigao donju stranu kreveta da sam mislila da cu dobiti izljev krvi u mozak :Laughing:  i tako sam ostala naredna 2 sata.Juce su krenuli sa odmrzavanjem smrzlica i od 7 koliko sam imala u ''rezervi'' ostala su samo jos dva 8-stanicna,nadam se da mi dugo nece trebati :Very Happy:

----------


## Makica

bab, i od mene ~~~~~~~~~! cure, svima puuuuuno srece!

----------


## Snekica

*Alma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti smrzlići ne trebaju bar jedno 2-3 godine!
*Sumskovoce*, draga!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I ti si nam krenula!!! Bravo! Nek ti je ovaj dobitni od  :Heart: !!! 
Ja brojim 6dnt!  :Very Happy:  još pola do bete!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja brojim jos tri dana do bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

eva, stvarno mi je žao  :Love:  brzo će ovaj mjesec proći i onda držim jako fige da uspije  :Smile: 

bab ~~~~~~ za tvoju mrvicu, da se čvrsto primi svoje mame i da za 14 dana slavimo veliku betu!

šumskica, draga, počelo je počelo ... bravo i sretno!

----------


## alma_itd

Eva  :Love:

----------


## visibaba

*Bab, sretno* draga, nek tvoja mrvica dugo ostane s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~

*kiki30* cestitam :Very Happy: 

*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!

----------


## ježić

venddy i sumskovoce, nek vam ovo pikanje donese dobitne kombinacije!

----------


## Mury

> venddy i sumskovoce, nek vam ovo pikanje donese dobitne kombinacije!


xxx, i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sve što vam treba!!!

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro, brojalice drage! Poslužite se finom mirišljavom  :Coffee: !
Još jedan dan je prošao i stigao 7dnt. O simptomima više ne želim razmišljati, šta bude, biti će!

----------


## kiki30

hvala na :Coffee: ,baš je fina..  :Smile: 
ma pusti simptome,ja nisam imala ništa osim tu i tamo bolova u trbuhu..ni sad nemam..bit će to sve super  :Smile:  šaljem ti puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aslan

dobro jutro cure, kava je super... ne bih ni ja o simptomima... jer ih i nemam a i kad sam ih imala nisam bila trudna tako da pravila nema.
brojim 7dnt kao i Snekica.

----------


## alma_itd

Jutros sam se probudila u 7 da popijem svoju ''dozu'' estrofema i odjednom mi je kroz glavu prosla misao da se moj embrion prestao razvijati i srce mi je stalo :Shock:  Vjerovatno od jucerasnje price biologa da su se 3 koje su ranije odledili prestali sa razvojom.Joj Boze dragi sta nam sve ne prolazi kroz glavu u ovom iscekivanju,pa tek mi je 1dnt,kao li cu se ponasati za 7 dana :Undecided:

----------


## alma_itd

Cure znam da ovaj topic samo za odbrojavanje ali ja nemogu da otvorim novu temu pa evo da ovdje kazem da bih htjela da poklonim 5 decapeptyla i 1 i 1/2 pen Gonal-F,ali posto sam ja u Belgiji a Gonal je u frizideru i tamo mu je najbolje :Razz:  ne bih da to saljem postom nego bih to poklonila nekom ko ide u Belgiju na Ivf.Ako ima neko ko je zainteresiran neka mi se javi na alma_itd@hotmail.com oprostite moderatorice sto uzurpiram temu ali neznam kako da drugacije ovo objavim :Embarassed:

----------


## arizona311

Joj cure moje, koliko sam sretna toliko sam u drugu ruku i ljuta. Naime desilo se sljedeće.

Dođem ujutro na transf. i prvo otiđem do labar. da pitam kakvo je stanje. Kaže meni biolog. "dijeca su vam super, odlično se razvijaju" sva tri embrija.
Ja: super, znaći vratit ćete mi dva zbog rizika od trojki itd. A ona meni da je to nemoguće jer po ZAKONU koliko embrija se oplodi toliko moraju vratiti.
I još počne nešto mljeti da je to moguće samo u Slov. (mislila je na zamrzavanje).
Stvarno me ovakve stravi uzrujaju, prije postupka sam trebala biti upoznata s POLITIKOM BOLNICE, a ne ovako na kraju. U tom trenu sam bila i ljuta i sretna, ali na žalost bez mogućnosti vlastitog odabira.

Vjerujem da bi isto postupila i da sam znala za ovo, jer sa našom dijagnozom azosperm. ne bi se kockala. Ali da sam ljuta, jesam i zato želim da svi ovo pročitaju kako bi bili upoznati na vrijeme.

Naravno nakon transf. niti jedna cura nije ni minutu dodatno odležala, samo:možete ići, sljedeći....
4 preostale jajne stanice- nisu bile kvalitetne, a MM sperma također (do koje smo jedva došli). Naravno da ništa nije zamrznuto jer nije valjalo (koga tu oni muljaju, mene sigurne ne).

Toliko, idem na odmor u horizontalu (ipak moram dobro čuvati tri mrve) :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

Svima želim sve najbolje i što prije ostvarenje najveće želje. PUSA

----------


## kiki30

arizona,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrve da se čvrsto primu za mamu  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*arizona* razumijem tvoje osjećaje i šaljem ti ogroman  :Kiss: 
*čekalice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike beturine i brzo-prolazno vrijeme do dana B (Beta day  :Grin:  ) 
*Sneki, ježić, Mury, tikki*  :Heart:  za vas

----------


## linalena

Drage moje nisam pisala jer se nisam ni nadala, al eto u ponedjeljak imam transfer u krio postupku
Sada moram pohvatati sve ovdje, pa dotada  jedno kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Makica

arizona, za tvoje malene mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

> Joj cure moje, koliko sam sretna toliko sam u drugu ruku i ljuta. Naime desilo se sljedeće.
> 
> Dođem ujutro na transf. i prvo otiđem do labar. da pitam kakvo je stanje. Kaže meni biolog. "dijeca su vam super, odlično se razvijaju" sva tri embrija.
> Ja: super, znaći *vratit ćete mi dva zbog rizika od trojki itd*. A ona meni da je to *nemoguće jer po ZAKONU koliko embrija se oplodi toliko moraju vratiti*.
> I još počne nešto mljeti da je to moguće samo u Slov. (mislila je na zamrzavanje).
> Stvarno me ovakve stravi uzrujaju, *prije postupka sam trebala biti upoznata s POLITIKOM BOLNICE, a ne ovako na kraju*. U tom trenu sam bila i ljuta i sretna, ali na žalost *bez mogućnosti vlastitog odabira*.
> 
> Vjerujem da bi isto postupila i da sam znala za ovo, jer sa našom dijagnozom azosperm. ne bi se kockala. Ali da sam ljuta, jesam i zato želim da svi ovo pročitaju kako bi bili upoznati na vrijeme.
> 
> ...


*arizona311* ovo sto ti se desilo je nasilje nad pacijentima. Prisilili su te da ucinis nesto protiv svoje volje i to pozivajuci se na zakon u kojem uopce ne pise to sto ti je receno. 

Kao prvo, u zakonu nigdje ne pise da se mora vratiti onoliko embrija koliko ih ima. 

I kao drugo, Clanak 9., stavak treci odredjuje da mozes povuci svoj pristanak (ako je npr. politika bolnice takva da od tebe traze pristanak na oplodnju tri jajne stanice) sve dok zametci nisu uneseni u tijelo.

Osim toga i Clanak 15., stavak drugi govori nesto bitno u vezi unosa zametaka u tijelo, na sto bi se barem lijecnici trebali pozivati, kada treba odluciti o tome koliko zametaka da se vrati.

Koliko god ovaj zakon bio ogranicavajuc, manjkav i nedorecen u njemu ipak ima dovoljno zakonskih odredbi na koje se mozemo pozvati da se ne bi doveli u situaciju poput ove koju je imala arizona311, zato je jako bitno da smo *dobro informirani*.

*arizona311* tebi od sveg srca zelim srecu s ovim transferom i da cijeli postupak zavrsi na najbolji moguci nacin.

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Kiki30, 1. FET Mb (nakon 3xIVF Rijeka, 1XIVF Mb)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
anaea40, 02.04. (Vinogradska)
TOMISLAVA, 04.04. (VV)
Kordica, 05.04. (Sv.Duh)
Smj, 06.04.
hop, 07.04. (PFC Prag)
Mona20, 07.04. (IVF Centar)
Kaja82, 08.04.
aslan, 08.03. (IVF Centar)
snekica, 08.04. (Petrova)
dorina199, 11.04. (KBC Rijeka)
artisan, 11.04. (IVF Centar)
valamala, 11.04. (VV)
capka, 11.04. (VV)
m arta, 11.04. (PFC Prag)
missixty, 11.04. (PFC Prag)
alma_itd, 13.04. (Belgija)
Arizona311, 13.04. (Sv.Duh), 
Miba, 14.04. (IVF Centar)
Bab, 15.04. (Petrova) 

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Linalena (Sv.Duh) 04.04.
LilyOfTheValey (KBC Rijeka)
Nina977 (Sv.Duh) 04.04.
Sezen (VV)
Marincezg, (VV) 
Nata, (VV)

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bugaboo, bubana, Palcicazg, Ela28, corina II, inana, nety, marisela, majalena, vita22, AuroraBlu, jopam, čuftica, Šumskovoće, venddy, b.a.b.y.,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
ježić, Tina2701, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, Aurora*, aleksandraj, Crvenkapica 77, goga69, Iberc, ivka, iva15, katja35, klikica, Lily, MASLINA1973, marija_sa, modesty, milla2, mare77, Mia Lilly, NINA30, Ona koja nije pisala, ptica1, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela,Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, tikki, vedre, zlatta, 
5. mjesec: Cannisa, dhea, darmar, eva133, ivka13, MINI3, matahari, mury, mala bu, matahari nora77, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, believes, charlie, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, frodo, inaa, inna28, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kitty, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, Mare41, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## arizona311

Hvala ti Aurora na svemu što si napisala. Sve si jasno navela. Informiranost prije svega.

----------


## arizona311

Jutro svima  :Bye: 

Upravo sam se sjetila da sam jučer zaboravila popiti drugu tabl. estrofema, a miša... mu. Kak mi je to promaklo, a ništa idemo dalje.
Linalena sretno u ponedjeljak.
Za sve ostale puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dorina199

otpadam sa popisa čekalica bete, moja m je stigla...

----------


## arizona311

žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## Makica

dorina199, zao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

> Jutro svima 
> 
> Upravo sam se sjetila da sam jučer zaboravila popiti drugu tabl. estrofema, a miša... mu. Kak mi je to promaklo, a ništa idemo dalje.
> Linalena sretno u ponedjeljak.
> Za sve ostale puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Kod mene sve memorisano u mobitelu u ''podsjetniku'' pa zvoni po cijeli dan u 4 ujutro u 7 u 12 u 19 i 20h :Laughing:  da ne bih slucajno zaboravila

----------


## aslan

dorina zao mi je... hrabro dalje!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure pitanje u vezi kućnog testa na trudnoću, kada bih ga mogla raditi, a da ne bude prerano. ET je bio 28.3., dva dana nakon punkcije. Koji dnt je najranije da bi se moglo pokazati u urinu? Hvala i vibrice svima za sve!

----------


## Makica

> Cure pitanje u vezi kućnog testa na trudnoću, kada bih ga mogla raditi, a da ne bude prerano. ET je bio 28.3., dva dana nakon punkcije. Koji dnt je najranije da bi se moglo pokazati u urinu? Hvala i vibrice svima za sve!


ja sam radila 9dpt3d. i bila je ful lijepa crtica. a beta 11dpt 137,5. ako je osjetljiviji test, ja bih ga radila 9-10dan. ne znam nikad nisam dovoljno pametna oko tih testova.

----------


## ježić

Obavljen drugi AIH, prijavljujem se na listu čekalica bete. :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Cure pitanje u vezi kućnog testa na trudnoću, kada bih ga mogla raditi, a da ne bude prerano. ET je bio 28.3., dva dana nakon punkcije. Koji dnt je najranije da bi se moglo pokazati u urinu? Hvala i vibrice svima za sve!


ja bi ga radila 12dnt

----------


## Snekica

*Dorina*, pa kad prije? isti dan smo imale ET. Žao mi je! Neznam šta bi drugo rekla! 
*Valamala*, ovaj put si dobila injekcije poslije ET kao i zadnji put ili ne? Ako nisi, prije 10. dana ja ne bih radila test.

----------


## ValaMala

*Snekice*, nakon et nisam primila nikakvu daljnju injekciju, jedino nakon same punkcije pola brevactida (26.3.)

----------


## Snekica

Pa onda min. 10. dan. Bar bi ja tako. Ovaj put sam odlučila da neću raditi test. Nervira me više ona jedna crtica!  Odmaraj i ne brini, sve će biti u najboljem redu!

----------


## ježić

> otpadam sa popisa čekalica bete, moja m je stigla...


Žao mi je :Love:

----------


## eva133

> Obavljen drugi AIH, prijavljujem se na listu čekalica bete.


*Ježić* sretno i strpljivo!

----------


## venddy

*dorina* :Love: 
*ježić* želim ti lijepu betu za 14 dana

Ja sam danas već drugi dan na bockanju. Ovaj put je bilo bez praznog hoda, u petak sam vadila betu, a u subotu sam već bila na prvom bockanju. Da može ja bi tako svaki mjesec do trudnoće

----------


## tikki

*Ježić* sretno draga! Držim fige!

Dorina  :Love:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> *arizona311* ovo sto ti se desilo je nasilje nad pacijentima. Prisilili su te da ucinis nesto protiv svoje volje i to pozivajuci se na zakon u kojem uopce ne pise to sto ti je receno. 
> 
> Kao prvo, u zakonu nigdje ne pise da se mora vratiti onoliko embrija koliko ih ima. 
> 
> I kao drugo, Clanak 9., stavak treci odredjuje da mozes povuci svoj pristanak (ako je npr. politika bolnice takva da od tebe traze pristanak na oplodnju tri jajne stanice) sve dok zametci nisu uneseni u tijelo.
> 
> Osim toga i Clanak 15., stavak drugi govori nesto bitno u vezi unosa zametaka u tijelo, na sto bi se barem lijecnici trebali pozivati, kada treba odluciti o tome koliko zametaka da se vrati.
> 
> Koliko god ovaj zakon bio ogranicavajuc, manjkav i nedorecen u njemu ipak ima dovoljno zakonskih odredbi na koje se mozemo pozvati da se ne bi doveli u situaciju poput ove koju je imala arizona311, zato je jako bitno da smo *dobro informirani*.
> ...


I ja sam dobro proucila ove zakone prije nego sam otisla na svoju prvu punkciju. Medjutim, nista od toga. Zakon daje prostora ocito jedino tome da svaka bolnica radi po svom :Evil or Very Mad: 
I ja sam racunala da ukoliko bih imala ludu srecu da dobijem tri dobra embrija da bih mogla reci, OK vratite dva, ali prof mi je rekla da oni ne smiju bacati embrije jer ima zakon to ne dopusta??? Nego da bi se u tom slucajuislo na dodatna dva dana cekanja da neki od embrija (ili svi) propadnu. Prtom mi je receno da je bolje da svi propadnu nego da mi ih sva tri vrate. nisam se htjela upustati u daljnje rasprave da si ne navucem jos goru situaciju s prof. a potencijalna situacija s tri embrija mi se nije eto ni dogodila pa je to proslo tako....
Da mi se kojim slucajem dese tri embrija u jednom postupku mislim da bih ipak napravila lagno frkicu dolje, barem bih pokusala, jer kao sto kazes, zakon ipak nije toliko ogranicavajuc i konacan.

----------


## BHany

> I ja sam dobro proucila ove zakone prije nego sam otisla na svoju prvu punkciju. Medjutim, nista od toga. Zakon daje prostora ocito jedino tome da svaka bolnica radi po svom
> I ja sam racunala da ukoliko bih imala ludu srecu da dobijem tri dobra embrija da bih mogla reci, OK vratite dva, ali prof mi je rekla da oni ne smiju bacati embrije jer ima zakon to ne dopusta??? Nego da bi se u tom slucajuislo na dodatna dva dana cekanja da neki od embrija (ili svi) propadnu. Prtom mi je receno da je bolje da svi propadnu nego da mi ih sva tri vrate. nisam se htjela upustati u daljnje rasprave da si ne navucem jos goru situaciju s prof. a potencijalna situacija s tri embrija mi se nije eto ni dogodila pa je to proslo tako....
> Da mi se kojim slucajem dese tri embrija u jednom postupku mislim da bih ipak napravila lagno frkicu dolje, barem bih pokusala, jer kao sto kazes, zakon ipak nije toliko ogranicavajuc i konacan.


 da, bolnice igraju na kartu uplašenosti i neinformiranosti, straha od neugodnosti itd...a to je jasno i razumljivo da se pacijentice tako osjećaju
pa kad ženama spomenu zakon
ili pak kad ih upozore  da će čekati da vide hoće li se prestati razvijati, pa onda normalno da si svatko od nas misli ...pa bolje išta nego ništa

a očito su i same bolnice splašene od moguće demonstracije sile vrlog nam ministra

tragična je situacija u kojoj smo se našli
u odnosu na situaciju u koju smo imali, mogli i trebali imati - zamrzavanja (i preživljavanja) 3. ili bilo kojeg po redu embrija više od 2. (i mogućnost još jednog postupka) 

oni nas prisiljavaju da si ili
ugrožavamo život i zdravlje - nas i naše nerođene djece jer je trudnoća s trojkama visokorizična _(prosječni porod u 33. tjednu s porođajnom težinom od 1,500g i  perinatalnom smrtnosti od 15%)_
ili da se opredjelimo doslovno za bacanje jednog svog embrija

sve to... dok smo mogli imati prihvatljivo rješenje koje omogućava i sigurnu trudnoću (koliko je to moguće) i čuvanje embrija

u samo 7 mjeseci primjene zakona (prvih 7 mjeseci) za koje smo u 4. mjesecu dobili kakva takve podatke - iako se to poslije pokušalo sakriti kroz manipulaciju prezentacijama... o tome sve znate, zar ne...(a nove podatke nemamo jer nam ih ministar nije prezentirao na način da se takvi podaci mogu razaznati) broj troplodnih trudnoća se povećao sa 1,5 % prije zakona, na 2,2 % za vrijeme  samo tih 7 mjeseci primjene zakona
također treba znati da se u itaiji dok se primjenjivao takav zakon broj troplodnih trudnoća povećao na 2.8 % dok istovremeno taj postotak u zemljema s 'normalnim' zakonima iznosi oko 0,7 % (a u skandinavskim koje primjenjuju uglavnom embriotransfer jednog zametka (SET) čak 0,1 %)
SRAMOTA!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*dorina*  :Love:  
*Vendy*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jupi za start! O'pet smo simultane (ja se počela pikat u petak) tako da ću te opet pratit u stopu i nema da nam omane druženje na pdf-u nakon transfera  :Grin:  
*ježić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  za veliku betu uskoro!!!!
*Snekice* i tebi puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za beturinu!!!!

----------


## darmar

> venddy i sumskovoce, nek vam ovo pikanje donese dobitne kombinacije!


xxx, cure sretno :Smile:

----------


## darmar

> otpadam sa popisa čekalica bete, moja m je stigla...


dorina :Sad: ,jako mi je žao, želim ti da skupiš snage i kreneš u nove pobjede!

----------


## darmar

Tomislava, hajde na obraduj jednom poštenom betom :Smile: sretno!!!

----------


## darmar

snekica, samo tako, opušteno, nego šta, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu :Smile:

----------


## dorina199

hvala cure na svemu. Želim vam velike bete!!!!

----------


## coolerica

:svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~ a posebno Bab i Snekici. cure ovo je vaš mjesec  :Heart: :heart

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Jutros vadila krv, nalazi poslje pola 3 pa se javim nadam se sa dobrim vjestima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Tomsilava, nestrpljivo ćemo čekati i ~~~~~~~~~
Makica, i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
coolerica :Heart:

----------


## frodo

cure moje, samo da svima kojima to treba pošaljem od srca najveće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

mi prekosutra za zg, pa da vidimo šta će biti... :Cekam:

----------


## Kadauna

> *Sezen* i *nata*, držim fige za danas,  nadam se da su se mrvice lijepo oplodile i da su sigurno u maminim  bušama! Javite nam se s dobrim vijestima!


*
Sezen, Nata i naravno ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oplodnju/transfer a ValiMali za visoku betu kroz koji dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Snekici i Bab do neba baby dust*a (prava sam Amerikanka LOL) za lijepe betice

*Tomislava*, čekamo s tobom, neka napokon opet bude forumskih VV trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Makica

tomislava, sretno od srca!
cure, svima vibre do nebaaaaa! moja beta mi stize za pola sata, aaaaaaaaa!

----------


## Bab

Joj cure, želim Vam oooogroooomneeee bete danas...i da vas mi ostale sljedimo u stopu  :Smile: 

Hvala puno na lijepim željama...i ja se nadam da će nam ovaj prirodnjak biti uspješan.

Pozdrav svim mamicama i bebicama i trudnicama i budućim trudnicama...ma svima.... :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Makica i Tomislava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lua

> *Makica i Tomislava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

u očekivanju forumskih beta ~~~~~~~~~~evo mene sa transfera, imamo dvije 6-stanične mrvice na čuvanju, kaže biologicca da su super a kak je krio da je uobičajeno malo kasniti u razvoju. Ali kaj da kažem da su bolje nego u svježem transferu, tada peti dan 4stanične a sada 4dan 6stanične

----------


## pirica

> *
> Sezen, Nata i naravno ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oplodnju/transfer a ValiMali za visoku betu kroz koji dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Snekici i Bab do neba baby dust*a (prava sam Amerikanka LOL) za lijepe betice
> 
> *Tomislava*, čekamo s tobom, neka napokon opet bude forumskih VV trudnoća ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1


ja se švercam i potpisujem i dodajem

*Makica* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> *makica i tomislava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d

----------


## coolerica

> coolerica


mare41 dođi nam na more! ja napravila zalihu u zamrzivaču pa si mogu priuštiti jedno pristojno zaruživanje  :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

ovo zvuči k'o da sam kupila dovoljno mesa pa ostatak love mogu spiskati na alkohol  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nina977

Prijavljujem transfer 2 zametka,6-staničan i 8-staničan.

----------


## kiki30

nina, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice

----------


## mare41

linalena~~~~~~~~da kasnioci požure.
makica, prekrasna beta :Very Happy: 
čekamo Tomislavu!
coolerica, dolazim i na jedno i na drugo :Smile:

----------


## Makica

linalena, nina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,puno srece!
tomislava, jos malo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## seka35

makice ,jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## arizona311

linalena, nina -  krasno za mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## ježić

*linelana* i *nina*, čestitke na transferu! Nek se mrvice lijepo prime.
*makice*, od srca čestitke na beti!
*tomislavi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da u najmanju ruku donese istu takvu betu!

a moja beta je taaako daleko, ali svejedno hvala svima koji navijaju i čekaju sa mnom :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Ježiću* ne brini, doći će beta brzo brzo  :Love:

----------


## Makica

cure, hvala vam na podrsci, sve vas puno ljubim! ne znam kako bih bez vas! 
jezic, brzo ce to, vidjet ces!

----------


## venddy

linalena i nina neka mrvice ostanu sa svojim mamama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Makice beta je prekrasna, baš kako treba :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Sta nam je sa Tomislavom :Cekam:

----------


## ježić

Napisala *Tomislava* na VV za prekrasnu betu! Pa stoga čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Sta nam je sa Tomislavom


Evo me i tu jel dovoljno dobro *611*, meni je  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, čestitam i ovdje na prekrasnoj beti!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Hvala *Vala* za par dana cu i ja tebi cestitati  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

To mi zvuči tako nestvarno draga, iskreno ne mogu ni zamisliti takvu sreću... uživaj u svakoj sekundi ovog dana i svih koji slijede do trenutka kad ćeš upoznati svoje djetešce... zavidim ti, ali na najljepši mogući način...

----------


## seka35

valamala ,dozivjet ces , ni sama neces moci vjerovati da ti se to desilo ,a tek kad budes cekala prvi ultrazvuk uzbudenje isto kao kad ceks betu! eto ja ti to sve tako od srca zelim!
Tomislava ,sve cestitke na odlicnoj beti!

----------


## Kadauna

čestitam od srca Tomislava = trudnice s Vuka i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

----------


## pirica

*TOMISLAVA* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

TOMISLAVA čestitam od srca na lijepoj beti.

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Tomislava*, čestitam!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Tomislava, čestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

dobro jutro curke drage, 

evo kuham jaku, domaću kavu u ovo kišno jutro.... :Coffee: 

Kome ne odgovara domaća kava, nudim iznimno i nes, čaj i capppuccino................. :Yes:

----------


## mare41

Hvala, draga Kadauna, na finom nes-u (ne valja ti ta jaka crna kava :Smile: ).
Čestitke Tomislavi :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~za Snekicu, Bab, ježić, m artu, missixty, hop i za sve druge čekalice bete
posebne ~~~~~~AB za dobitni postupak

----------


## Gabi25

> Hvala, draga Kadauna, na finom nes-u (ne valja ti ta jaka crna kava).
> Čestitke Tomislavi
> ~~~~~~~~~za Snekicu, Bab, ježić, m artu, missixty, hop i za sve druge čekalice bete
> posebne ~~~~~~AB za dobitni postupak


mare moram te potpisati kad si sve tako lijepo rekla
osim što ja ipak uzimam crnu kavu, ništa drugo me ne može probuditi u ovakvo kišno jutro :Smile:

----------


## BHany

> mare41 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> Hvala, draga Kadauna, na finom nes-u (ne valja ti ta jaka crna kava).
> Čestitke Tomislavi
> ~~~~~~~~~za Snekicu, Bab, ježić, m artu, missixty, hop i za sve druge čekalice bete
> posebne ~~~~~~AB za dobitni postupak
> 
> 
> ...


ja ću ovako uduplo potpisati i dodati...crnu, no milk, no sugar  :Wink: 
i evo još malo svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tomislava* Hurra, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sjajna beta!
Za čekalice *Snekicu, Bab, Ježič, M_artu, missixty, linalenu, ninu* od  :Heart:  puno snažnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za vaše velike bete!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Hvala, draga Kadauna, na finom nes-u (ne valja ti ta jaka crna kava).
> Čestitke Tomislavi
> ~~~~~~~~~za Snekicu, Bab, ježić, m artu, missixty, hop i za sve druge čekalice bete
> posebne ~~~~~~AB za dobitni postupak


Potpisujem i ja s nesom u ruci

----------


## Snekica

Cure, predivne ste i hvala vam na tome! Za sve bockalice i čekalice puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart: 
Pitam ja MM jutros uz kavu da li da radim test ili ne i kaže da on ne bi, pa čak ne bi ni betu vadio, neka čekam bar ponedjeljak ili koji drugi dan, a meni oči ispale, ne mogu ni četvrtak ili petak dočekati!  :Shock:  Onda sam počela objašnjavati uzduž i poprijeko pa je zažalio šta je rekao  :Laughing:

----------


## artisan

Tomislava čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!

----------


## arizona311

Tomislava, čestitke i od mene  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Lua

> Tomislava, čestitke i od mene


*X*

----------


## Makica

snekica, umrla sam od smijeha kada sam procitala tvoj post, he, he!

----------


## nina977

Tomislava,čestitam na beti! :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Pridruzujem se i ja na jutarnjoj kavici, ovoj domacoj sa malo mljeka  :Smile: 
Hvala na cestitkama a drugim curama kojima predstoji beta zelim da mi se cim prije pridruze  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Tomislava cestitke od  :Heart:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

Jutro cure i od mene, a svim curama koje su iščekivanju koje čega od srca želim sve uspjehe ovog svijeta a ja sam od danas krenula i sa Puregonom tako da za šest dana slijedi i moj prvi pregled nadam se da će biti uspješan.

----------


## bugaboo

Tomislava cestitam, prekrasna beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

tomislava čestitam od srca...bravo.. :Klap: 

sva sam happy :Joggler: ...šogoricu mi primili trudovi,a ja s njom odoh na porod.. :Dancing Fever: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena...znaš kaj ti želim najviše... :Heart:

----------


## miba

Tomislava  :Klap: 
Snekice- začas će taj petak- nek to bude tvoj dan!

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~po potrebi!

----------


## darmar

> Evo me i tu jel dovoljno dobro *611*, meni je


super beta, čestitke od srca, neka trudnoća bude školska :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!!!

I ja skupa s vama čekam, transfer je bio u nedjelju, 03.04......

----------


## Snekica

> snekica, umrla sam od smijeha kada sam procitala tvoj post, he, he!


Ma daj molim te, ne mogu ni četvrtak dočekati, kamoli idući tjedan. Malo prije sam bila u apoteci , kad sam izašla van htjela sam se vratiti po test, ali sam brzo odustala. Idući tjedan  :Shock:  ?!?!?!

----------


## Snekica

*Kriistina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ovaj bude dobitni!
*Tomislava*, čestitam na beturini! Bravo, curo! 
*Bab*, prolaze dani?  :Kiss: 
*Ježič,* *linalena,* *M_arta,  nina, Valamala i sve ostale* ~~~~~~~~~~~za bingo!
*Sumskovoce*, tebi poseban  :Kiss: 
*Makica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnih slijedećih 8 mjeseci!

----------


## Bab

Joj, *Snekice* moja...meni dani lete...na poslu sam i takva je gužva...i da me non stop ne pika dolje ne bi ni stigla pomislit da sam bila na et-u. 
Nadam se da će moja mrvica ovaj puta biti imuna na sve ove stresove oko nje i da će sve čvrsto uloviti.

bome imamo puno ßetalica ovih dana...nadam se da će nam forum skakati i skakati...

friškim trudnicama želim puuuunoooo mirnih i lijepih trudničkih dana  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

snekica, smj ~~~~~~za vase bete u cetvrtak! :Klap: 
bab, jezic, valamala, ma svima :Heart: 
jos malo pa cemo skakati!

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sto god vam treba  :Smile: 
za buduce bete  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

jos malo pa  sam i ja  na igli    :Smile:    jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

prije transfera smo na igli, a nakon transfera smo na iglama  :Laughing: 
Nije nam lako žene moje  :Laughing:

----------


## ježić

> prije transfera smo na igli, a nakon transfera smo na iglama 
> Nije nam lako žene moje


Ovaj ti je zbilja dobar, Sumskovoce! :Laughing: 

Pa onda svima koji se sad piču iglama, i onima koji su na iglama do bete, želim puno puno sreće!

----------


## ina33

Tomislava, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## spodoba

za sve cure koje cekaju betu....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  kucaju ispod vasih srca..

----------


## Kadauna

*Reni76,* čestitam od  :Heart:  na pozitivnoj beti, *BRAVO VUK, aj nek je napokon krenulo s forumskim trudnoćama s Vuka!!!*

----------


## ina33

Reni76, čestitam i tebi  :Smile: !

I ujedno vibrice za klub 39+, posebno odjeljak CITO i AB!!!

----------


## Reni76

Da, evo da i ja kako kaže Kadauna "jedna od starih" prijavim betu: 13dpt 257
Vraćeni su 4-stanični 2 dan. 
Kada sam danas zvala dr. da mu kažem da smo napokon uspjeli, kaže on meni ozbiljno: Daj, nemoj me zezat.
Možete misliti kada on nije vjerovao da sam trudna.

Stimulacija: od 3 dc po 3 Klomifena, pa kasnije po 2 Menopura i Cetrotide.
Sada ono što nas sve najviše zanima: simptomi: 

PMS već oko 7dpt i to blagi, a sa bolovima od 11dpt i trajao par dana,
bila sam sigurna da nema ništa i očekivala svaki tren da procurim.
Nisam imala implatacijsko, temperatura 35.3, grudi malo bolne.
Jedino što mi je bilo sumnjivo od  12dpt bolile su me prepone.

----------


## alma_itd

Reni 76 cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Sumskovoce, a ja ću i nakon bete biti na igli :Sad:  - fragminima!!! Uh, ali samo da dođem do cilja :Saint: .
Reni76, čestitke od srce :Very Happy:  - neka ti cijela trudnoća bude školska!!!
Tomislava, i tebi iskrene čestitke :Very Happy:  - beta je mrak!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine, lijepe mrvice, dobre folikule, čekalicama UZV-a za kuckava  :Heart: .....!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury nemoj se žalostiti radi toga samo da uspije :Smile: 

Reni i Tomislava baš mi je drago zbog vas :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Bravo Reni76 što si pobijedila endometriozu i ostala trudna unatoč tome!

----------


## Makica

reni76, cestitam! 
i mene su pocele boljeti prepone! to mi je bilo skroz cudno, i davalo nadu!

----------


## Dodirko

Reni76 čestitke od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

> Reni76 čestitke od srca!!!


X

----------


## Mury

Mali Mimi :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Danas 10dnt počelo smeđarenje i kroz utriće, tako da ni ovaj put ništa. Cicke me još malo na dodir bole, napuhnuta sam još malo, a i to s preponama mi je bilo do jučer. Sutra idem vaditi betu da se "skinem" čim prije s utrića, a i da skinem ovaj postupak s vrata do kraja! Iskreno, od samog početka kako je krenulo, nisam bolji rezultat ni očekivala. Javim se sutra! Pusa svima! 
*Reny*, čestitam!

----------


## Snekica

*smj*, iznenadi nas bar ti preksutra!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Snekice, ko da ne znaš da smeđe brvljaljenje ne mora značiti ništa, koliko imamo  takvih trudnica. Sutra po betu i čekamo!

----------


## Snekica

A Mare moja, znam da, ali i sve ga je više pa...

----------


## tikki

> Reni76 čestitke od srca!!!


Veeeeliki X. Sretno Reni i školski do kraja!

Snekica... baš mi je žao što se pojavilo to brljavljenje... nadam se da ćeš sutra i sebe i nas iznenaditi sa pozitivnom betom! Držim fige!

----------


## kiki30

reni,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
snekica da i sutra bude puno :  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  zbog tvoje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*Reni*, čestitam od srca, predivnoooo!!!

*Snekice*, nema odustajanja dok beta ne kaže svoje, ja još uvijek jako navijam za tebe!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice* ma draga moja ja od srca i duše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to smeđe brljavljenje bude bezopasno. I molim jako jako da nas sutra tvoja beta iznenadi!!!!!!!!!!! Šaljem ti ogroman, ogroman topli zagrljaj!!!!!  :Love: 

*Reni* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## loks

drage moje velika pusa *svima* a najviše dragoj *Snekici*...od sveg srca vibram da je brljavljenje bezopasno i da će sutra sve ipak ispasti super!
*sumskovoce* vidim da ste startali...e pa svu sreću ovoga svijeta ti želim i da ti je ovaj dobitni!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Loks*  :Heart:  moja najdraža!!!!!

----------


## ježić

*Snekice*! Nema još odustajanja... Ja ti svim srce želim da te beta sutra razveseli!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Tomislava, Reni76* čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## ptica1

Reni76, Tomislava čeatitam i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje duplanje ß.

----------


## venddy

Reni76 čestitka, želim ti da za 9 mjeseci ljuljaš svoje zlato u naručju

----------


## tiki_a

> reni76 čestitke od srca!!! :-d:-d


Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tomislava :-d

----------


## visibaba

*Snekica*, samo betu priznajemo, a ja se nadam pozitivnom iznenadjenju sutra kod tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*TOMISLAVA* čestitam!!!!

----------


## miba

Snekice - uz tebe smo - sretno sutra! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Reni76

> Sutra idem vaditi betu da se "skinem" čim prije s utrića, a i da skinem ovaj postupak s vrata do kraja!


Sa ovakvim mišljenjem sam i ja išla vadit betu.

Hvala na čestitkama, samo da se podupla.
Zaboavila sam još jedan simptom: 
ispuštala sam golubove, MM je već bio poludio i molio me da prestanem.
Moram priznati da je i meni strašno smrdilo, a mogu misliti kako je njemu jadnom bilo.

----------


## modesty4

Od juče sam pikalica u postupku u Mariboru.
Kod mene je sve uvijek naopako. Bila sam više od mjesec dana na kontracepciji i jučer je bio prvi UZV. Srećom pa sam bila u Mb, te sam krasno iznenadila dr i sebe i otkrili smo zašto slabo reagiram na stimulaciju.
Naime, imam folikul od 11mm, usprkos korištenju kontracepcije.Dr mi je odmah rekao da zato i ne odreagiram na stimulaciju sa više folikula, jer kod mene stalno ima jedan vodeći koji ne da ostalima da se razvijaju. Pitao me je hoćemo li probati još jedan mjesec sa kontracepcijom ili ćemo u postupak. Pukla sam i ne mogu više čekati pa sam rekla idemo kud puklo da puklo. 
Moj muž kaže da nismo megalomani, nama je i jedan dovoljan...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Sa ovakvim mišljenjem sam i ja išla vadit betu.
> 
> Hvala na čestitkama, samo da se podupla.
> Zaboavila sam još jedan simptom: 
> ispuštala sam golubove, MM je već bio poludio i molio me da prestanem.
> Moram priznati da je i meni strašno smrdilo, a mogu misliti kako je njemu jadnom bilo.


 E ovo je i meni bilo, mislila sam da sam pokvarila zeludac i da uopce mi temperatura nije povisena, tek 36,3

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *TOMISLAVA* čestitam!!!!


Dal se cujes sa onom curom koja je bila samnom na transferu, jel vadila betu, mislim da si rekla da se zove Monika

----------


## mimi81

Snekice sutra će te iznenaditi beta!
Budeš vidjela!

----------


## Gabi25

modesty čini me se da je već netko na forumu imao ovakvu situaciju kao i ti ali se sad ne mogu sjetiti tko
jako neobična situacija ali evo za uspješan postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
snekica još malo i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tomislava i reni76 čestitam cure!!!

----------


## modesty4

Gabi25 ma kod mene je uvijek sve neobično. Jedva čekam slijedeći uzv i nadam se...

----------


## pirica

*Snekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sezen

da i ovdje prijavim:u ponedjeljak sam imala transfer 2 četverostanična embria
sada sam čekalica bete-20.04.
pozz svima

----------


## Sumskovoce

*modesty* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sjajan postupak!
*Sezen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 20.04.
*Snekice* od srca i duše, masa dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!

----------


## Makica

modesty, sretno! 
sezen~~~~~~! samo strpljivo! 
snekice, sretno danas, puno, puno srece ti zelim! :Heart: 
valamala, jos malo!!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

aslan i Snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnju betu

----------


## ValaMala

*Makice*, ma neka me potištenost ulovila, nemam pojma što mi je, toliko nade, pa sumnje, 0 simptoma, osjećaj da nije uspjelo... sva sam neka jadna, pa i ne pišem da druge ne diram... ali pusa svima i od srca vibram za sve

----------


## Charlie

> Naime, imam folikul od 11mm, usprkos korištenju kontracepcije.Dr mi je odmah rekao da zato i ne odreagiram na stimulaciju sa više folikula, jer kod mene stalno ima jedan vodeći koji ne da ostalima da se razvijaju.


*Modesty* ja sam imala sličnu situaciju, nakon 1 mj kontracepcije i supresije na kontrolnom UZ jedan folikul. Dr. V. me poslao vaditi estradiol koji je srećom bio ispod one granice od 50, i nastavili smo s postupkom samo sam počela sa stimulacijom 2 dana kasnije. Na kraju sam ipak imala 3 folikula, malo u usporedbi s drugima, ali dobili smo našu curku! 
Ne znam jesu tebe slali vaditi E2 ili su samo vama prepustili odluku? Sretno!!!

----------


## Ambra

*Snekice puuuuuuno* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas.

----------


## Marnie

Tomislava i Reni česitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Bab

*Snekice*, posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe danas !!!

----------


## Sela

*Snekice* sreco!
Daj boze da je to musanje lazno i bespotrebno alarmantno!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~za troznamenkastu betu!!!!
Nema predaje *Sneki*!!

----------


## Sela

*Bab* pisale smo u isto vrijeme!Puno poz vibrica i tvojoj Mrvici!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim novim trudnicama puuno cestitaka!!

----------


## mare41

Jako držim ručno-nožne fige i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za   Sneki i hop, čekamo javljanje!
Moram poželiti dobro uićivanje ovih dane na jugu!

----------


## Snekica

Ipak sam se morala predati i razočarati i sebe i vas. Moja beta <1,2, iliti ga 0! Više sreće drugi put!  :Undecided: 
Hvala vam na podršci i jakim vibrama, ali nažalost ćorak. Kako je krenuo sam postupak, takav je i rezultat! Pusa svima!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Snekica zao mi je  :Love:  Uskoro u nove pobjede i kao sto je rekla jedna nasa ''suborka'' na forumu ''ne odustajem dok je jajeta u meni"!

----------


## arizona311

žao mi je, drzi se draga :Love:

----------


## arizona311

> Snekica zao mi je  Uskoro u nove pobjede i kao sto je rekla jedna nasa ''suborka'' na forumu ''*ne odustajem dok je jajeta u men*i"!


ovo mi je jako simpatočno :Grin: 

Za sve čekalice, držte se, sretno :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Snekica* nasa,bemu misha! :Sad: Znam da je grozno kad se gubi nada,ali sigurna sam da ces nam se vratiti u sljedecem postupku 
jaka kao Ducatti Desmosedici!!!!Pusa i samo glavu gore! :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Snekice jako mi je žao :Sad: 
Nažalost većina nas ovdje zna kako se sad osjećaš... Ali nema nam druge nego dići glavu gore i u nove pobjede kad duša zacijeli.
Pusu veliku ti šaljem!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice*  :Love:   :Sad:  plačem s tobom  :Sad:  Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## tlatincica

Snekice tugujem s tobom  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Više ne plačem, sad već divljam jer pokušavam već pola sata dobiti kliniku, ili je zauzeto ili se ne javljaju.

----------


## Snekica

Petrovke, dajte sad bar vi dokažite da Petrova ima forumskih trudnica!!!

----------


## kriistiina

Snekice jako mi je žao....  :Sad:  Ne mogu vjerovati  :Sad:  

Nas je bilo 6 na punkciji i 6 na transferu, nijedna osim mene nije forumašica ali javim vam i njihove rezultate. Sve smo bile kod Vrčića  :Smile: 

Pusa

----------


## kriistiina

Cure smije li se poslije transfera tu i tamo pipiti normabel (diezepam)? Ono, kad osjetim da mi je dosta svega? Popile smo ga prije transfera, to nam je blagoslovio doktor, ali za poslije nisam pitala .. Moja beta 17.04.

----------


## mare41

hop i Snekica, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Snekica* žao mi je, i nadam se da će novi planovi brzo istjerat tugu.

----------


## rozalija

> Snekica zao mi je  Uskoro u nove pobjede i kao sto je rekla jedna nasa ''suborka'' na forumu ''ne odustajem dok je jajeta u meni"!


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Lua

> Snekice jako mi je žao
> Nažalost većina nas ovdje zna kako se sad osjećaš... Ali nema nam druge nego dići glavu gore i u nove pobjede kad duša zacijeli.
> Pusu veliku ti šaljem!!!


Sve je rečeno.....  :Love:

----------


## venddy

:Love: snekice

----------


## ježić

*Snekice*, jako mi je žao zbog tebe! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Cure, hvala vam! Glava je gore, nema se vremena tugovati! To smo još jučer odradili (i malo jutros - moram priznati), sad već okrećem novu stranicu. Krenule su šparuge, pa će Uskrs, ljeto, more, sunce i godišnji, i taman kad se umorim od ljeta dolazi novi postupak! U nedjelju jedan đir s motorom i s MM i svi sretni i zadovoljni! Još da nas i vrijeme posluži...
Sad uzimam mali predah od svega pa i od vas (uz povremeno škicanje) da se ne naljutite! Javim ako šta bude novoga! 
Pusa svima
 :Heart:

----------


## Ambra

*Snekice* baš mi je žao  :Love: !!! 
Doći će i naše vrijeme...kvragu jednom mora biti plus, samo hrabro dalje.

----------


## Mury

Snekica draga :Love:  - drži se!!!
Uzmi si ti oduška, jer čovjek jednostavno nekada treba stati na loptu! I ja sam pauzirala evo skoro godinu dana, i milsim ako sada ne uspijem da opet uzmem ili veću pauzu, ili čak da odustanem...nekad mi se čini da mi nije suđeno eoditi, i nema smisla potrošiti život na nešto što nikada nećeš dobiti :Sad: .
Sorry ako sam koga bacila u bedaru, ali mi je danas opet jedan od tih "crnih" dana.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## modesty4

Snekica drži se i znam da ćeš uskoro krenuti dalje u nove pobjede!
Charlie baš ti hvala što si me utješila, da barem bude tri!
I ne, nisam vadila E2 pristao je da nastavimo. Reci mi zašto se vadi i zašto je bitno da nije iznad 50?

----------


## Marnie

snekica i hop baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Snekica* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Tomislava*, vidim da je i današnja beta prekrasna :Klap: ! Od srce ti čestitam i želim da i dalje ide sve po školski!

----------


## eva133

*Snekice* žao mi je. Bila sam uvjerena da si trudnica.

----------


## aslan

odbrojavam do menge pa odmah u novi postupak, opet neki prirodnjak kaze dr da probamo a ja sam za! samo da ne stojim u mjestu! jos je rano za puni stimulirani a ne da mi se gubiti vrijeme a i bolje se osjecam kad se nesto dogadja. a joj. danas prestala s utricima nadam se vjestici sto prije...!

----------


## tiki_a

Snekica, hop, aslan  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

kriistiina, čekamo rezultate 6 hrabrih cura i za sada ~~~~~~~~~ I još dodatne~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu! Javi svakako ako ćeš za sve znati.

----------


## sretna35

ja sam ta koja ne odustaje i dok god možete izdržati ne odustajte -isplati se

malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postpcima

----------


## MASLINA1973

Snekice, žao mi je, ali sam sigurna da će tvoj vedri i optimistični duh nadvladati sve ove prepreke. Sretno :Smile:

----------


## Makica

> Cure smije li se poslije transfera tu i tamo pipiti normabel (diezepam)? Ono, kad osjetim da mi je dosta svega? Popile smo ga prije transfera, to nam je blagoslovio doktor, ali za poslije nisam pitala .. Moja beta 17.04.


ja ga pijem svaki dan, bas sam ga dobila kao terapiju, 3xdnevno po jedan. i godi jakooooo!

----------


## dani82

*Snekice* baš mi je žao  :Love:  ...ali znam da si ti prava hrabrica i da krećeš u nove pobjede čim napuniš baterije  :Kiss: 
Svima šaljem malo kolektivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

> Snekica, hop, aslan


cure, ma sto reci...mi i kad se pogledamo sve znamo...jednom cemo i mi skakati. Trudnicama cestitke od srca, a AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Kriistiina* meni su nakon ET rekli da uzmem normabel po potrebi za opuštanje ako osjetim grčenje maternice, znači očito spada u dozvoljenu terapiju.
*Modesty4* iskreno ne znam zašto je njihova granica baš 50, ali znam da povišeni estradiol na početku stimulacije može značiti loš odgovor na stimulaciju, ima i topic na tu temu Estradiol i IVF ako se ne varam... Vjerujem da dr. zna zašto ga nisi morala vaditi, ipak te pogledao na UZ, sretno!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

:Shock:  Šta nije Normabel lijek za smirenje, tipa Apaurin, Praksiten i sl?

----------


## Makica

> Šta nije Normabel lijek za smirenje, tipa Apaurin, Praksiten i sl?


da, jeste, ali meni ga je dr svaki puta propisao kao redovnu terapiju nakon ET. radi grcenja maternice zbog kasnijih bolova, da bih bila opustenija itd. jos uvijek ga uzimam redovno, samo ne znam do kada.

----------


## Magnoli

Bok cure! Zabrinuta sam, pa se nadam da mi možete pomoći. 6.03. Sam imala zadnju menstruaciju, 18.03. punkciju i 22.03. ET dvije morule. 11dnt sam vadila betu iznosila je 260,60- sto je super, no vadila sam još dvije bete 14 dnt 729,10 i 16nt 1334,10! Brine me sto se ne  dupla svaka dva dana. Pročitala sa da se zna duplati svakih 48-72 sata. Jel ima netko iskustva sa time jel može biti sve on? Hvala vam

----------


## crvenkapica77

snekice   :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Normabel opušta mišiće, zato je idealan za prije transfera, kao i poslije i redovito se daje trudnicama osobito na početku trudnoće.  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, nažalost ništa ni od ovog postupka. Temperatura je opet drastično pala, testići su minus, a mengu osjećam kao da ću dobiti već danas. Nemojte mi reći da čekam betu, naravno da ću ići vaditi, no neke stvari jednostavno znaš, a ja znam da u meni ne živi moje dijete. Srce mi je slomljeno, no kako je netko ranije napisao, neću odustati nikada.

Imamo dogovoreno sljedeću srijedu kod dr. Reša u Ljubljani i idemo odmah dalje. Ljubim vas sve i hvala na podršci, predivne ste

----------


## ježić

ValaMala, sve si zapravo već sama rekla i sve znaš. Ja se ipak nadam da te osjećaj i testovi varaju i želim ti od srca da te beta ipak iznenadi.
A ako se to i ne desi, znaš i sama da glavu treba dići gore, naravno da nikad nećeš odustati! Dobro je što već imaš pripremljen plan za dalje.
Sretno ti bilo!

----------


## Makica

valamala, saljem ti puno,puno zagrljaja, i da, nikada ne smijemo odustati... nikada!!!!!!!!
svima  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

valamala ,ipak je rano za test!
 ipak  su ti embrijoni vraceni drugi dan ,a test si po mom radila prerano ... 
 meni je beta 15 dan bila 220 ,pa sad malo razmisli ... kod mene su vracena dva  treci dan i sigurno je bila kasna implatacija ,a nisam se dala iskusenju da napravim test.
  ja mislim ako ne dobijes do ponedjeljka  da ipak ima nesto ! zato nemoj vise do bete praviti testove i pokusaj se opustiti

----------


## Mury

> valamala ,ipak je rano za test!
>  ipak  su ti embrijoni vraceni drugi dan ,a test si po mom radila prerano ... 
>  meni je beta 15 dan bila 220 ,pa sad malo razmisli ... kod mene su vracena dva  treci dan i sigurno je bila kasna implatacija ,a nisam se dala iskusenju da napravim test.
>   ja mislim ako ne dobijes do ponedjeljka  da ipak ima nesto ! zato nemoj vise do bete praviti testove i pokusaj se opustiti


Veliki potpis!!! Ima još nade, i baš nekako imam feeling da si trudna, ta nemoguće od onako ljepih mrvica da niti jedna nije odlučila s tobom ostati!!!
Šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te vara osjećaj!!!

----------


## matto

Magnoli, mislim da sam pročitala kod doc. Radončića vezano za "duplanje bete", da zbog tog izraza pacijentice smatraju da se bata mora uduplati, a sasvim urednim smatra se i nalaz s duplanjem od 60 posto, 
možeš, kako bi bila potpuno sigurna, postaviti mu pitanje na www.zdravljeizivot.com,
no mislim da je duplanje bete kod tebe sasvim uredu

----------


## Reni76

smj čestitam na poz. beti 
još jedna trudnica sa VV-a :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*smj* HURA!!! ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sjajna beta, sjajna!!!!

----------


## ježić

*smj*, čestitam! Zaista krasna beta!

----------


## darmar

smj čestitam od srca, super beta :Smile:

----------


## smj

Drage moje supatnice, svima jos jednom hvala za podrsku, zbilja, ali zbilja su mi znacili Vasi odgovori i razmjene misljenja.
Mare mi je rekLa da Vam se javim i na odbrojavanje (samo sam na Nakon transfera bila).

Jako sam sad samo isprepadana.
Prvo sam jako zeljela barem jos jednom u zivotu pozitivnu betu, i sad kad se desila, sad sam sva u strahu hocu li uspjeti do kraja...
Inace, ovo je VV beba, a danas je bila prva beta 17dpo i 15 dnt velicine 619 necega....
Prva trocifrena beta u mom zivotu.
Svima Vam zelim isto, i da se vise radujete, a manje plasite od mene...

----------


## seka35

smj, evo i ovdje cestitam od srca i znm kako se osjecas! naravno da ce sve biti u najboljem redu. jeli to smedkasto prestalo ?

----------


## Mury

smj, čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude sve ok!!!

----------


## aslan

smj cestitam draga!!!!! jako sam sretna zbog svake od nas kad doceka svoju betu!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

> smj cestitam draga!!!!! jako sam sretna zbog svake od nas kad doceka svoju betu!!!!!


 Potpisujem! Draga, beta ti je zakon! Čestitam!

----------


## mare41

smj, čestitam! miruj ako bude još iscjetka (i javi doktoru).

----------


## kiki30

smj,čestitam..... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

smj čestitam i tu, a di nam je tablica trudnica

Ja se trebam zapisati za betu, sljedeći petak , to bi bio 12dnt

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*smj* cestitam od srca i znam draga kako ti je, uzivaj sada sve ce biti u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

*smj* čestitam i sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Jutro cure!

nitko nije skuhao kavu? E pa evo stiže fina  :Coffee: ....pa se slobodno poslužite... :Smile: 

I naravno,evo malo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što nam treba!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Lua* hvala na kofi!!!!
Pikalice - suborke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se folikulići lijepo razvijaju i da nam bude dobitno!
*Čekalice bete* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kratke dane i velike bete!!!!

----------


## ptica1

Smje, čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Lua, hvala na kofičici, ja danas mislim na moje Čehinje-m artu i missixty, i na još jednu koja kreće na put!

----------


## Reni76

Dobila sam rezultate ponovljene bete 16dpt - *1340*

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Reni76*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Super!!! Čestitam!

----------


## ValaMala

*Reni*, prekrasna beta, jeeeee!!

----------


## tina2701

* Reni76* čestitam...lijepa beta...

----------


## arizona311

*smj*, hura, hura  :Very Happy: čestitam draga

*Reni* krasno  :Klap:

----------


## kriistiina

Reni beta ti je zakon !!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Čestitam još jednom!

Meni je danas 5dnt, nisam nešto extra mirovala, više šetam (po dvorištu jer ako odem u shopping......), ne dižem ništa teško, ne spremam, ne kuham.... Sve radi MM  :Smile: .. Nadamo se da će ovaj put biti plusić!

----------


## tina2701

*Kristinaa*...miruj...nek i oni nešto rade... :Grin:

----------


## nina977

Reni,čestitam na prekrasnoj beti! :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

> *Kristinaa*...miruj...nek i oni nešto rade...


O da znaš kako mu je teško.... Pa to je strašno!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

reni76, prekrasna beta, cestitam! divno! :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

> *smj*, hura, hura čestitam draga
> 
> *Reni* krasno


X Bravo!

----------


## alma_itd

smj  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  cestitke od  :Heart:  Uzivaj u trudnoci

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Dobila sam rezultate ponovljene bete 16dpt - *1340*


Čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Reni76* cestitam na beti  :Smile: 
Moja danas 18 dnt *4051* i sad sam na cekanju do 15-og kad je prvi pregled  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Curke sa krasnim betama od srca vam čestitam!!
Ja sam se sada vratila iz Mb, imamo samo 2 folikula, ali ja sam danas dr rekla da je meni i jedan dovoljan! Malo sam bila razočarana, ali sjetim se cura koje su imale i 10-ak pa na kraju nije bilo transfera, a ja se još uvijek nadam...

----------


## ježić

Dobro jutro trudnice i trudilice! Ja pripremila vruću  :Coffee:  pa tko voli, nek se posluži.

*modesty*, nemoj biti razočarana. Možda će baš oni donijeti one prave stanice. Kad bi trebala biti punkcija?

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Kiki30, 1. FET Mb (nakon 3xIVF Rijeka, 1XIVF Mb)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Reny 76, 11.IVF, VV (nakon 2XAIH, 4 X stim. IVF, 6 x prir.IVF)
Smj, 1. IVF, VV *(nakon???)*

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Mona20, 07.04. (IVF Centar)
martinstoss, 09.04. (Cito)
artisan, 11.04. (IVF Centar)
valamala, 11.04. (VV)
capka, 11.04. (VV)
m arta, 11.04. (PFC Prag)
missixty, 11.04. (PFC Prag)
Sarahkay, 12.04. (IVF Centar)
alma_itd, 13.04. (Belgija)
Arizona311, 13.04. (Sv.Duh), 
Miba, 14.04. (IVF Centar)
Linalena 15.04. (Sv.Duh)
Bab, 15.04. (Petrova)
Ježić, 15.04. (Petrova)
Kriistina, 15.04. (Petrova)
Marchie37, 16.04. (Mb)
ANGEL_26, 15.04.
Nina977 16.04. (Sv.Duh)
Ivana0409, 18.04. (Petrova)
Sezen, 20.04. (VV)
Nata, 20.04. (VV)
Palcicazg, 20.04. (Sv.Duh)
Tina2701, 21.04. (KB Osijek)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
LilyOfTheValey (KBC Rijeka)
Ona koja nije pisala (PFC Prag)
corinaII, 11.04. (Sv.Duh)
Jopam, (Cito)
Goga69, 09.04.(PFC Prag)
Nety, (Petrova)
Bugaboo, 13.04. (Mb)

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Venddy, (Cito)
Aurora blu, 11.04. (Cito)
Aurora* (KBC Rijeka)
Ptica1 , (Petrova)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, bubana, Ela28, inana, marisela, majalena, vita22, Šumskovoće, b.a.b.y., milla2, n&a, modesty4, olea77, marija_sa, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
4. mjesec: Andream, anddu, aleksandraj, Crvenkapica 77, čuftica, Iberc, iva15, katja35, klikica, Lily, MASLINA1973, mare77, Mia Lilly, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela,Tasha, tlatincica, tika08, tikki, vedre, zlatta, 
5. mjesec: Cannisa, dhea, darmar, eva133, ivka13, jelena, MINI3, matahari, mury, mala bu, matahari nora77, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, 
6. mjesec: ambra, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, charlie, Chiara, dani39, dorina199, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, hop, inaa, inna28, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kaja82, kitty, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, maca papucarica, Mare41, marincezg, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## modesty4

U ponedjeljak sam na kontroli ponovo,pa ćemo tada vidjet kako stoje stvari i tek tada ću znati kad bi mogla biti punkcija.

----------


## rozalija

Reni od srca čestitam na prekrasnoj beti.
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima nama da krenemo njihovim stopama!!!

----------


## Makica

reni, cestitam na ogromnoj beti!!!!!!!!!
svima vibrice od srca!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, krasno i bravo *RENI* za duplanje... ostale trudnice, čestitam..... i BRAVO VUK, lijepo je vidjeti opet *VV na listi trudnica, bravo!!!*

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Molim da me se skine s liste Fet u travnju, jer nista od toga. Dobila sam opet mengu. Drugi put u dva tjedna i to na estrofemu, pa sad cekam da mi se Mirna javi da vidim sto cu.

----------


## Kadauna

pa hebemu misha, *ona koja nije pisala*....  aj javi što će ti reći Mirna iz CZ

----------


## martinstoss

Čestitam svim beta dobitnicama!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Evo da napišem i ovdje, dobila sam mengu, onako skroz na skroz, ali se osjećam dobro, još malo tužna, ali spremna za dalje. Mužek i ja smo proveli prekrasan dan zajedno, volimo se i znamo da će i naša srećica doći uskoro. U četvrtak smo u Ljubljani i baš se veselim tim konzultacijama..

Inače, dobila sam nalaze hormona štitnjače, TSH je pao s 3,44 na 2,86, a T3 i T4 su isto super, tako da me to razveselilo. I tako, idemo dalje, nema odustajanja. Pusa svima i puno sreće u svemu

----------


## Mury

ValaMala :Love: 
Ali bravo za optimizam i šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da postupak u Ljubljani bude uspješan!!!!

----------


## Sezen

Vala  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja krenula sa Klomifenima. Molim da me se ubaci na listu!

----------


## ježić

ValaMala :Love: 
Sretno u LJubljani!

----------


## lucija83

ja bi samo malo htjela zavibrirati za našu Cranky za bezbolan porod i za najljepši susret sa  Sarom!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## innu

> ja bi samo malo htjela zavibrirati za našu Cranky za bezbolan porod i za najljepši susret sa  Sarom!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


evo i od mene malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

i čestitke novim trudnicama!!!

----------


## Snekica

Za *Cranky i Saru* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  Za što brži susret!!!

----------


## ptica1

Čestitke trudnicama, bravo.
Svima nama pono pozitivnih ß i puno trudnica.

----------


## rozalija

> ja bi samo malo htjela zavibrirati za našu cranky za bezbolan porod i za najljepši susret sa  sarom!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d

----------


## alma_itd

Vala Mala bas mi je zao :Love:  vidim da si puno optimizma a to je najvaznije.samo hrabro i uporno dalje.Sve ce to jednom biti nagradjeno9a nadam se i vrlo skoro :Very Happy: )

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mialily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak
*Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagan porod i prekrasan susret
*ValaMala* bravo za optimizam!

----------


## Kadauna

ljudi, ja sam očito nešto prespavala, Cranky se sprema na porod?

----------


## venddy

> *mialily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak
> *Cranky* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagan porod i prekrasan susret
> *ValaMala* bravo za optimizam!


X

----------


## lucija83

> ljudi, ja sam očito nešto prespavala, Cranky se sprema na porod?


da, u bolnici je.

----------


## Kadauna

> da, u bolnici je.


hvala, baš se danas čula s njom..........

----------


## Sela

Za *Bab* i njenu sutrasnju beticu,da bude ni manje ni vise troznamenkasta i cvrsta kao kuca!!! :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> Za *Bab* i njenu sutrasnju beticu,da bude ni manje ni vise troznamenkasta i cvrsta kao kuca!!!


xxx, i još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svim ostalim čekalicama bete!!!

----------


## kriistiina

> Za *Bab* i njenu sutrasnju beticu,da bude ni manje ni vise troznamenkasta i cvrsta kao kuca!!!


Potpisujem! 
BAB sretno!

----------


## ježić

Negdje na listi, čini mi se, piše da *Bab* vadi betu 15.4.?! Ako je to ipak sutra onda čvrsto navijam za lijepu troznamenkastu!

I šaljem posebnu podršku za *Cranky*, za uspješan, lagan i brz porod!

----------


## Bab

Hvala drage moje cure... Uf...nervozna sam za poludit... Danas mi je 9 dnt moje 3-dnevne mrvice. Popodne sam napravila test i imam finu crtu...sva se tresem od same pomisli da smo mozda uspjeli...ali opet...one biokemijske su ostavile traga pa je velika doza straha prisutna. Uz vas je sve lakse... Javim ujutro rezultate.

----------


## tlatincica

Bab :smajlikojijakodrzifige:!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*Bab* neka bude lijepa beta sutra!

*LillyOfTheVally* neka se sutra konacno potvrdi da je folikul puknuo i neka se barem jedna JS uspjesno odmrzne i oplodi. I da se do transfera uspjes malo i odmoriti...

Meni u utorak punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## vita22

:Heart: Aurora sretno u utorak moja punkcija u srijedu........Crancky..... :Heart:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> *Bab* neka bude lijepa beta sutra!
> 
> *LillyOfTheVally* neka se sutra konacno potvrdi da je folikul puknuo i neka se barem jedna JS uspjesno odmrzne i oplodi. I da se do transfera uspjes malo i odmoriti...
> 
> Meni u utorak punkcija u prirodnom ciklusu.


Hvala ti :Love: 
Nadam se da cemo obje doc barem do topica "nakon transfera" i skupa cekati betu :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Aurora sretno u utorak ........Crancky.....


 Veliki potpis, uz ranojutarnju :Coffee:  (nekima je još jako rano :Smile: )
Bab, draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba, i javljaj odmah (ne bi crta bila tako lijepa da je biokemijska, puj, puj).

----------


## Makica

bab, drzim ogromne fige! 
cranky,jedva cekamo vijesti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,draga,jako mislim na tebe danas :Heart: 
Iznenadi nas ogromnom betom,a za to ti šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mimi81

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu do neba!
Nety ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odličan ET!

----------


## linalena

Bab za veliiikkuuuuuuuuuuu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Aurora i Lilly za zajedničko čekanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Cranky za porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ko ima kakve novostii)
Za dragu tužnu Kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

za sve komade, na punkcijama, transferima, betama, puno puno puno ma do neba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

> Bab za veliiikkuuuuuuuuuuu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Aurora i Lilly za zajedničko čekanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cranky za porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ko ima kakve novostii)
> Za dragu tužnu Kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> za sve komade, na punkcijama, transferima, betama, puno puno puno ma do neba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpis
i veliki  :Love:  *Vali*

----------


## mare41

evo vijesti od AB-danas je punkcija i šaljem velike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dragoj kinki :Love: 
linalena, i za tvoju betu~~~~~~~~za par dana
i za jedan češki plusić~~~~~~~~da bude lijepa beta!
i za jednu češku punkciju danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!
*Aurora*, Vita22, Lily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkcije i zajedničko iščekivanje bete
Svim čekalicama od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> Bab za veliiikkuuuuuuuuuuu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Aurora i Lilly za zajedničko čekanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Cranky za porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (ko ima kakve novostii)
> Za dragu tužnu Kinki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> za sve komade, na punkcijama, transferima, betama, puno puno puno ma do neba puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpis!

Vita pusa!

----------


## Pinky

curke, naša denny je upravo na carskom. u 33. tjednu je, pa molim malo vibra za nju i njene curke
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Za *Dannyne curke* od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rose

> curke, naša denny je upravo na carskom. u 33. tjednu je, pa molim malo vibra za nju i njene curke
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


držimo fige,javi novosti čim saznaš nešto...

----------


## Sela

*Denny* za najvecu srecu i brz oporavak!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
Svima potrebitima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

S užasnim strahom i nevjericom javljam da je moja ß 10 dnt moje 3-dnevne mrvice *51.8*

Ne znam...dal da se veselim...u šoku sam totalnom.

Dajte mi svoje mišljenje o vrijednosti, mooooliiiim Vaaas !!!!

----------


## kiki30

bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!
danny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> S užasnim strahom i nevjericom javljam da je moja ß 10 dnt moje 3-dnevne mrvice *51.8*
> 
> Ne znam...dal da se veselim...u šoku sam totalnom.
> 
> Dajte mi svoje mišljenje o vrijednosti, mooooliiiim Vaaas !!!!


ja mislim da je to za 10dnt sasavim super beta, pa ću si dopustit i čestitanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> S užasnim strahom i nevjericom javljam da je moja ß 10 dnt moje 3-dnevne mrvice *51.8*
> 
> Ne znam...dal da se veselim...u šoku sam totalnom.
> 
> Dajte mi svoje mišljenje o vrijednosti, mooooliiiim Vaaas !!!!


znaš da je najvažnije da se lijepo podupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najmanje 200 za 4 dana :Very Happy: 
čestitam!

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, srećo, pa 10dnt je!!! Ja računam da bi ti preksutra trebala biti preko 150 (12dnt) što je fina brojčica! Ne brini!!! Sve će biti u redu!  :Very Happy: 
evo ti još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! :Heart: 
*Denny*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brzi susret sa curama i još brži oporavak!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

denny,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoje cure, da sve prođe u najboljem redu!
AB,~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju punkciju i da nam se upišteš na listu kao slijedeća CITO trudnica!
šumoskovoće,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za riječki uspjeh!

----------


## Snekica

*Bab* sad se samo smij i veseli!!!

----------


## Bab

Uf, Snekice moja...uvijek sma zamišljala kako ću skakati i vrištati od sreće kad jednom vidim tu pozitivnu ß, a sad samo tupo buljim u nju...

I šaljem oooogroooomneee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za* Denny* i njene curke !!!

----------


## Dodirko

*Bab* ja ću za tebe   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart: 


 :Yes:    Čestitam!!!!!

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,moja vrijednost na 13dnt bila 89..
A znaš gdje sam sada..prema tome,ti si *trudna* draga!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Čestitam!!!!*

----------


## nina1

*Denny*  milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i cure !!!!

----------


## mare41

Bab :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i odmah šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!
Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Denny i njene curke
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Cranky
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za AB
Bab čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Sela

> Uf, Snekice moja...uvijek sma zamišljala kako ću skakati i vrištati od sreće kad jednom vidim tu pozitivnu ß, a sad samo tupo buljim u nju...
> 
> I šaljem oooogroooomneee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za* Denny* i njene curke !!!


Hahhhahhhahh,*Bab* to ti je jedna taako normalna reakcija!!!Jedva sam cekala brojcek!!!Da bude sve skolski
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,neka se samo lijepo dupla i da se uskoro opustis sigurna u sebe i svoje stanje!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Skoro zaboravih:Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

----------


## molu

Cranky~~~~~~~~~~~~za skori susret
AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bab :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje i urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja!

----------


## ježić

Bab, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Vidjet ćeš kako će se tek lijepo poduplati za par dana!

Aurora*, vitta22, Lilly, Nety, AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

I još posebne vibirce za Cranky i Denny, da se što prije sretnu sa svojim srećicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Svim čekalicama sretno, a vama s velikom betom želim još veću i pravilno duplajuću :Smile: 

I samo da javim - SD, broj 30, lijekovi tek za mjesec dana :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## Mury

Bab, čestitke, pa ti si nam trudnica , još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete i urednu trudnoću!!!
Za Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i njene princeze, neka prođe sve u najboljem redu!!!
I svim ostalim za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## linalena

Denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnji susret u ovo  prekrasno proljeće 

Bab čestitam i naravno za duplanje

----------


## crvenkapica77

> curke, naša denny je upravo na carskom. u 33. tjednu je, pa molim malo vibra za nju i njene curke
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ptica1

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Denny i njene curke
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Cranky
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za AB
> Bab čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete !!


Potpisujem i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Joj valjda ću i ja dočekati pozitivnu ß, taman mi je ß na veliku subotu i zeko bi mi mogao donijeti poklon veliku ß

----------


## arizona311

Velike čestitke *Bab*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Za sve cure koje danas vade tetu betu, sretno  :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

bab ,čestitam za duplanje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ptica puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju  betu!!

----------


## kriistiina

*Bab*  čestitam!!!!!!! Trudnica si nam, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Bab* čestitam od srca! Moja betica je bila 9dn3dt 41,7, pa mi se i ova tvoja čini skroz lijepa. Znaš i sama da je sad najvažnije da se lijepo dupla, šaljem milijun ~~~~~!
*Denny* za tebe i tvoje curice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  *Pinky* pliz javljaj nam i dalje vijesti!

----------


## arizona311

> curke, naša denny je upravo na carskom. u 33. tjednu je, pa molim malo vibra za nju i njene curke
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*denny*, *cranky* neka sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lua

> Cranky~~~~~~~~~~~~za skori susret
> AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Denny~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bab i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje i urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja!


*X* i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam cure punooo  :Smile: 

Ja sam još onak nedorečena...htjela bi se veselit al me strah previše koči...

Ali prekrasno je pročitati sve ovo gore...

puno Vam hvala

I naravno, svim betalicama koje danas čekaju svoje čarobne brojkice želim da se raspamete ko i ja kad ih ugledaju !!!

----------


## ksena28

*Bab*  :Very Happy:  evo oprezno skakućem i ja i bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje u koje uopće ne sumnjam

*Denny* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 


I još ovo:

danas sam pročitala za* Kinki*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## sanja1

Bab draga pa to je predivno :Very Happy:  :Joggler:  :Sing: .

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, juppiiiii!!  :Smile:

----------


## suzzie2

*Bab* draga, ovo je predivno! Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

> Bab draga pa to je predivno.


x 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lipo duplanje !

cure, koliko traju carski, ja se već nekako brinem što mi se denny ne javlja, u 8. je javila da ide na carski.
ža mi je što nisam uzela mob njenog muža...

----------


## tigrical

cranky su počeli trudovi!!!

denny :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

cranky i denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> cranky i denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## Gabi25

Bab čestitam od srca!!! I za lijepo duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A Denny je na carskom? Pa šta je bilo?
Da sve prođe u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I za cranky isto~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitike od srca *Bab*! Nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago  :Very Happy:  evo skačem ko da je moja!  :Klap: 

Konačno uspjeh u Petrovoj!!!

----------


## TrudyC

Pinky - moja frendica je išla na carski ko fol u 8, došla na red u 9,30, pa dok se probudila iz anestezije, došla k sebi nakon 3 sata, pa malo na intnezivnoj itd. ...ne očekuj je prije 14 ili 15 sati.

----------


## Charlie

Pinky koliko ja znam carski ne traje dugo sam po sebi, znat će bolje cure koje su ga prošle, ali ako je bila potpuna anestezija sve skupa ipak traje duže. Nadam se da su sve tri dobro  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

za cranky i denny ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što laganiji porod i brži susret sa bebama
Bab čestitka na beti, za 10 dnt to je sasvim ok

Pinky carski rez je relativno brzo gotov, 20 min do pola sata. Nemoj se brinut ne znači da je odmah u 8 sati i bila u sali, a ako i je nakon toga je neko vrijeme (mislim barem 2 sata) u tzv šok sobi (možda se sada i drugačije zove). Dok bude bila u stanju javit se na telefon ipak mora proći nekoliko sati. Carski je ipak operacija. Ma volim vjerovati da je sve super i sa Denny i sa curicama

----------


## sara38

*Bab* za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Snekica

I još za *Denny i Cranky* i* njihove cure*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

sve je u redu i sa denny i sa bebama!!!!!!!

čestitam mami našoj!!!!!!!!

teta  sa intenzivne je PO-##-##-LA što valjda svi zovemo pitat kako je i  rekla je da smo bezobrazni i da trebamo zvati muža, da je to ipak  intenzivna....

pa mi je kamen sa srca...

----------


## ježić

Jeeej! Bravo denny! :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke Denny na blizancima i Bab za super betu!

----------


## kiki30

denny,čestitam... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bravo!!!!!

----------


## lucija83

> sve je u redu i sa denny i sa bebama!!!!!!!
> 
> čestitam mami našoj!!!!!!!!
> 
> teta  sa intenzivne je PO-##-##-LA što valjda svi zovemo pitat kako je i  rekla je da smo bezobrazni i da trebamo zvati muža, da je to ipak  intenzivna....
> 
> pa mi je kamen sa srca...


jao superrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!! 
čestitke na malim pišuljama!!!!1
ajmo CRANKY možeš ti tooo!!!!!!

----------


## lucija83

o predivnih li vijesti danas!!!! 
čestitam Bab bit će to sve super!!!

----------


## mare41

denny :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam mami i tati!! :Heart:

----------


## arizona311

čestitam denny  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Denny, braaaaaaavooooooo i za tebe i za tvoje curkice.
Naravno, čestitke idu i ponosnom tati !!!

Sad još jaaakooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu Cranky... da sve prođe brzo i glatko !!!

----------


## maja_st

*Denny,* moje iskrene čestitke.....

*Pinky*, mislim da ćeš Denny moć dobit na mobitel tek sutra kad je prebace u sobu. koliko ja znam provest će noć u intenzivnoj....ipak je to operacija, a ne znam je li spinal ili totalka....ali svejedno.....

----------


## venddy

i ovdje još jednom čestitam našoj Denny na njenim curkama :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## aleksandraj

> I još za *Denny i Cranky* i* njihove cure*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Denny, cestitam, a i novoj trudnici Bab

----------


## Pinky

kad budem nešto konkretnije znala otvoriti ću temu za čestitke

----------


## molu

dok Pinky ne otvori temu za čestitanje ja ću

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za denny i bebice i tatu! Čestitkeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Lua

> dok Pinky ne otvori temu za čestitanje ja ću
> 
>  za denny i bebice i tatu! Čestitkeeeeeeeeee!


X...i ja isto.... čeeeeestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja ću isto malo tu, za zagrijavanje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za Denny i curke!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Bab cestitam na beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Denny cestitam na 2 srecice :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 

Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

> Denny, braaaaaaavooooooo i za tebe i za tvoje curkice.
> Naravno, čestitke idu i ponosnom tati !!!
> 
> Sad još jaaakooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu Cranky... da sve prođe brzo i glatko !!!


potpisujem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

denny, čestitke na curicama :Very Happy: 
Cranky~~~~~~da sve prođe u redu!
Bab, službena trudnice čestitam,~~~~~da se beta uredno dupla :Klap:

----------


## šniki

> Bab cestitam na beti
> 
> Denny cestitam na 2 srecice
> 
> Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~



x ( Meli se budi pa eto, nemam vremena, kako je veselo danas, samo neka se tako nastavi)

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Denny i curice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:

----------


## amyx

*Danny*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke na  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

*Bab*, 14-ti dan bi to bilo preko 200 tako da...čestitam

----------


## bambus99

denny čestitam!! bravo za curice!!
pinky, mozes ocekivat da ce ti se dani javit mozda veceras ili tek sutra.  al mislim da sve ovisi i o smjeni sestara koje rade. smjena koja je bila po noci mi je na minut  donila moj mob da se javim mm.al tek sutra dan ujutro su mi ga ponovno dali

----------


## luna1

Bab to draga, naježila sam se...BRAVO CURO

----------


## nina977

Denny,čestitke na srećicama! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



Bab ,tebi čestitke na beti! :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Bravo za Denny i njene curice,Crancky.....ajdeeeeeeeeeeeeee..............

----------


## Jelena

Denny  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
Jako sam sretna zbog tebe!

Cranky, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislimo na tebe

----------


## alma_itd

Denny cestitam i ovdje od  :Heart: 
Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab cestitam na pozitivnoj beti i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo dupla :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna35

Bab super čestitam

----------


## TwistedQ

Draga Denny, čestitam od srca!!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Cranky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kriistiina

Još jednom čestitke svima! Veselite me jakoooooo !!!! I nove trudnice i nove mame... Prekrasno!!!!! Proljeće je počelo... 

Meni je danas 8dnt, sve ok... Čekamo i dalje! 

Pusa svima! 

i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje velikeeee bete!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Stigla je danas još jedna cura http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64741-Cranky-rodila-Saru!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čestitke Cranky :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

Cestitam *Denny* i *cranky* na dolasku njihovi beba!  :Zaljubljen: 


*LilyOfTheVally* kakve su danas novosti kod tebe? Jel bila ovulacija i znas li vec da li su se JS uspjesno odmrznule?

----------


## gargamelica

Denny cestitam od srca  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## venddy

čestitka i cranky i njezinoj curici :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, pa to je i *Denny* rodila........... čestitke Denny, curama velka dobrodošlica a Cranky i tebi još jednom čestitke........... 


*Bab*, za duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlatincica

> ajme, pa to je i *denny* rodila........... čestitke denny, curama velka dobrodošlica a cranky i tebi još jednom čestitke........... 
> 
> 
> *bab*, za duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x  :Smile: 
x  :Smile: 
x  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

čestitke denny i NM i curkama želim dobrodošlicu  :Smile: 

*Bab*, draga, od  :Heart:  čestitam na beti i jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredno duplanje, da se opustiš i uživaš školski do kraja. Curo to je TO!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Bab iskrene čestitke ti šaljem, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.
Denny čestitam od srca tebi i TM, a cure male dobro nam došle.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Cestitam *Denny* i *cranky* na dolasku njihovi beba! 
> 
> 
> *LilyOfTheVally* kakve su danas novosti kod tebe? Jel bila ovulacija i znas li vec da li su se JS uspjesno odmrznule?


Pridruzujem se cestitkama :Smile:  :Smile: 

Bila je ovulacija, noc nedjelja na ponedjeljak, tocno sam osjetila kad je folikulic prsnuo i nakon toga me konacno prestao rasturati jajnik, a ujutro na uzv-u se to i potvrdilo. 
Tako da danas je islo otapanje i oplodnja i guess.... Rekli su da ne zovemo do sutra pa cemo tako odmah dobiti info i o otapanju i o o oplodnji. 
Iako volim sve znati odmah, danas sam imala bas uzasno tezak dan pa mi je dobro doslo sto cu znati tek sutra.....
Tebi je sutra (to je zapravo vec danas) punkcija?
Zelim da ti uhvate jednu lijepu zrelu stanicu i da se dese cuda u labu :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## visibaba

> S užasnim strahom i nevjericom javljam da je moja ß 10 dnt moje 3-dnevne mrvice *51.8*


 aaaaajmeee, to! :Very Happy:  *Bab*, od pocetka imam dobar feeling za tebe za ovaj postupak!!! gomila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!!! 

*Denny* i *Cranky* cestitke :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Makica

prekrasnih li vijesti! 
cranky, denny CESTITAM OD SRCA!
bab, trudnice, cestitke i tebi! za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
arizona, alma, sutra je beta? ogromne fige i vibre do neba!

----------


## ježić

Cranky, čestitam tebi i TM! :Klap: 
A maloj Sari dobrodošlica!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kriistina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu
*Lily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odmrzavanje, oplodnju, tulum i transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kako nam je ovo veselo odbrojavanje pored dva poroda i tri nove princeze  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Za *nety* i njene dvije mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se lijepo ulove za svoju mamu i da je više nikad ne puštaju!!! 
*LOTV* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za otapanje, oplodnju i naravno bingo transfer!!!

----------


## sanja1

Nety~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te za 2 tjedna usreći prekrasna beta :Yes: .
Friškim mamama šaljem veliku :Kiss:  i brdo čestitki.
Kristiina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu,da bude ogrooomna :Klap: .

----------


## Aurora*

Prijavljujem ulovljenju JS u prirodnom ciklusu. Transfer predvijen u petak. Bude li se naravno JS oplodila i do tada lijepo podijelila.  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Prijavljujem ulovljenju JS u prirodnom ciklusu. Transfer predvijen u petak. Bude li se naravno JS oplodila i do tada lijepo podijelila.


Bravo!

----------


## ivica_k

bravo Aurora*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši mogući scenarij!

----------


## ptica1

Aurora sretno u petak.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za petak!

----------


## Charlie

Bravo Aurora*! Sretno za dalje ~~~~~

----------


## capka

Trudnicama i mamama čestitke od srca!
Za čekalice koječega tisuće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Upravo mi je javila jedna cura koja je kod doktorice na VV betu 391 !
Ja svoju betu čekam sutra

----------


## lucija83

> Prijavljujem ulovljenju JS u prirodnom ciklusu. Transfer predvijen u petak. Bude li se naravno JS oplodila i do tada lijepo podijelila.


super draga!!!!

----------


## Bab

Aurora*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrak tulum i dobitan et u petak !!!

Netty, neka tvoje Mrve ostanu s tobom i uveseljavaju te do kraja života !!!

----------


## darmar

:Klap: , super!

----------


## darmar

Svim čekalicama bete sretno, ~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod :Smile:

----------


## zvončica1976

svim curama trudničke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa nek svakoj posluži za što treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Aurora*, čestitam!!!

----------


## venddy

Aurora i ja imam et u petak, da nam ovaj stvarno bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marinči

Drage cure, sve vas pozdravljam...evo nisam pisala duže vrijeme, pa sam vam htjela javiti da sam zatrudnila prirodnim putem!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sad sam već u 14. tjednu. 
Nakon 2 neuspjela ICSI-a na VV, desilo se čudo. Ne mogu vam ni opisati kako smo bili iznenađeni, sretni, u euforiji. Sve mi se ovo čini kao neki san, a onda pogledam slikicu s ultrazvuka i već mali trbuščić...i shvatim da ne sanjam!
Eto, to sam željela podijeliti s vama i svima zaželjeti najveću sreću, da sve ostvarite svoj san :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*LOTV, Aurora*, venddy*, sretno za transfere~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*milla2*, za uspješnu aspiraciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*netty*, čestitke na mrvicama, nek se dobro prime za mamicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*capka*, za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Marinči*, čestitke na uspjehu, nek trudnoća do kraja prođe po školski!~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

I svima ostalima za što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

Marinči, čestitke!
missixty, da i ovdje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
(jeste li vidjeli koliko plusića na Nakon transfera? sutra će forum skakati :Smile: ).
Aurora*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

*Marinči*, baš me obraduju ovakve vijesti. Sretno dalje.

----------


## ptica1

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje sutra vade ß i da se niz trudnoća nastavi.

----------


## goga69

> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje sutra vade ß i da se niz trudnoća nastavi.


X

----------


## Snekica

> *LOTV, Aurora*, venddy*, sretno za transfere~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *milla2*, za uspješnu aspiraciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *netty*, čestitke na mrvicama, nek se dobro prime za mamicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *capka*, za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Marinči*, čestitke na uspjehu, nek trudnoća do kraja prođe po školski!~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> I svima ostalima za što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!





> missixty, da i ovdje 
> (jeste li vidjeli koliko plusića na Nakon transfera? sutra će forum skakati).


Ovo ću samo *potpisati* i poskočiti za svih  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snekica

*Bab*, ti imaš sutra opet vađenje bete? Za tebe i bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i lijepu pravilnu brojčicu!  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Joj Snekice...nemoj me ni podsjecati...tak sam nervozna...uzasno me strah da opet ne cujem onu  strasnu rijec koja pocinje sa b... Jos jedno 15 sati pa cu bit pametnija  :Smile:   Svim sutrasnjim betasicama saljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude po planu.

----------


## dorina199

prijavljujem se za sekundarni ivf u 5/2011

----------


## mimi81

Cure čestitke na trudnoćama i neka sve bude dobro sljedećih 9 mjeseci. I neka se trudnička zaraza proširi na cijeli forum.
Bab posebne valove šaljem tebi da se beta podupla!

----------


## kriistiina

Bab milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> prijavljujem ulovljenju js u prirodnom ciklusu. Transfer predvijen u petak. Bude li se naravno js oplodila i do tada lijepo podijelila.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Dodirko

*Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu. * 
*Marinči čestitam!!!* 

*Bab je trudna  . . .*

----------


## dani82

*Bab* čestitam na pozitivnoj beti!!! ...i dodajem malo vibrica za današnje duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurora** super za ulovljenu js!! Za petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mojoj *viti* za današnju punkciju, da bude čim bezbolnija i da dobije čim kvalitetnije js  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

> *Bab* čestitam na pozitivnoj beti!!! ...i dodajem malo vibrica za današnje duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Aurora** super za ulovljenu js!! Za petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mojoj *viti* za današnju punkciju, da bude čim bezbolnija i da dobije čim kvalitetnije js  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~


Švercam se i potpisujem

----------


## ksena28

za *Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ znaš sve!

----------


## pirica

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se js oplodila
*Marinči*čestitam, ja se potiho svaki ciklus nadam istom scenariju
*LOTV* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete, punkcije, transfera

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vita* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju
*Bab* za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Čestitke svim dragim suborkama koje su popiškale + na testu i želim im veeeeeeelikeeeeee bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## visibaba

*Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za duplu betu  :Heart: 
*Aurora** bravo za jajnu stanicu :Very Happy: , nadam se da ce se oploditi i lijepo dijeliti ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

Moja beta iznosi 389  :Shock: 
12dnt

----------


## Bab

Joj cure moje...

moja mala betica me odlučila malo zezati pa se poduplala točno 85 %, sa 51.8 na 95.9...

Ništa, čekam petak i nadam se  :Smile: 

Svima ostalima koji dane vade ß želim malo više veselja nego sam ga ja dobila  :Undecided:

----------


## pirica

> Moja beta iznosi 389 
> 12dnt


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak

----------


## Bab

Arizona moja...to se zove prava ß !!!

Čestitam draga !!!!

----------


## Marnie

arizona čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy: !!
Bab šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za petak i tvoj uspjeh!!!

----------


## mare41

Bab, zasad ide kako treba, ~~~~~~~~za petak
arizona i angel_26- čestitam trudnicama!

----------


## ivica_k

potpisujem Mare41 od početka do kraja!

----------


## alma_itd

Moja beta 12dnt 110 :Very Happy:  Sad se samo nadam da ce se pravilno duplati :Rolling Eyes: 
arizona 311 cestitam na super beti :Klap:

----------


## venddy

arizona i alma čestitke na beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bab da ti u petak bude dupla :Yes:

----------


## corinaII

Arizona čestitam.........joj nek bude veselo prolječe na S.Duhu

----------


## corinaII

Arizona čestitam.........joj nek bude veselo prolječe na S.Duhu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## arizona311

*alma*, čestitke i tebi.

*Bab*,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak.

Nešto mi šteka forum, treba mu sto godina da otvori str.?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Arizona, Alma*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!!
*Bab* dobro je, samo još jedno duplanje i možeš se opustit i uživat. Za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Arizona, Alma*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!!
*Bab* dobro je, samo još jedno duplanje i možeš se opustit i uživat. Za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arizona311

*alma*, čestitke i tebi.

*Bab*,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak.

Nešto mi šteka forum, treba mu sto godina da otvori str.?

----------


## alma_itd

A ja kontam da je do mog comp. I ovako sam nervozna zbog bete,pa sam se uhvatila foruma k'o pijan plota da nesto vise saznam o ''normalnim'' vrijednostima bete a forum steka,razbicu kompjuter.Uh cure moje drage,ovo je sve toliko stresno i napeto da neznam kako smo uopste normalne nakon svega.

----------


## mare41

I angel_26 ima lijepu beti, javila nakon transfera, to su 3 veselja :Smile: .

----------


## coolerica

auuuu koliko lijepih događanja..
*Denny* i *Cranky* su nam mamice  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Bab* trudnica  :Very Happy: 
a *Aurorinoj* js šaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

I ja sam mislila da je do moga kompa ali i meni šteka forum......spor je za poluditi.
Alma tebi također čestitam na ljepoj beti.
Želim vam  mirnu i školsku trudnoču .

----------


## Cannisa

Cure čestitam na pozitivnimm betama!!!!!! neka Vas je još više takvih, uveseljvate mi dan i dajete mi nadu za dalje....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moja beta iznosi 389 
> 12dnt


Čestitam! :Very Happy: 




> Joj cure moje...
> 
> moja mala betica me odlučila malo zezati pa se poduplala točno 85 %, sa 51.8 na 95.9...
> 
> Ništa, čekam petak i nadam se 
> 
> Svima ostalima koji dane vade ß želim malo više veselja nego sam ga ja dobila



Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak.

----------


## amyx

i meni šteka forum....a htjela sam laptop baciti kroz prozor jer sam misla da je do njega  :Grin: 

Cure čestitam na betama

----------


## kiki30

cure,čestitam na betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jesen82

čestitke svima na betama :Zaljubljen: , a poseban poljubac i pozdrav bab! draga to mora biti dobro i gotovo!

----------


## darmar

arizona311 i alma_itd čestitke na prekrasnim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .  
bab za pravilno duplanje u petak~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Arizona, alma_itd, angel_26* čestitaaaam!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Bab* to je i dalje dobro i ~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu u petak!

----------


## alma_itd

Beb draga saljem ti bezbroj vibrica za petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Mogu misliti kako se osjecas.ja bih sad najradije da se onesvijestim do petka i da me poliju vodom kad stignu rezultati :Laughing:  Ovo je nepodnosljivo,a tek onda cekanje UZ i ta napetost.Ma ja cu na kraju biti jedna luda mama :Yes:

----------


## katka22

čestitke svim novim trudnicama!!!

----------


## ici

*Arizona,Alma_itd,Angel_26,bab* uljepšale ste mi dan ČESTITAM!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Svim čestitke na pozitivnim betama bravo cure......................moja punkcija prošla imamo 3 js a sada tulummmmmmmmmmmmmm.................Dani moja :Kiss:

----------


## innu

čestitke trudnicama,
*bab* za petak ~~~~~~~~~~~
*vita22* neka to bude to ovaj put ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Čestitam svima na betama, stvarno prekrasno proljeće
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goga69

> Čestitam svima na betama, stvarno prekrasno proljeće


x

----------


## seka35

cestitke novim trudnicama

----------


## Sela

> *Arizona,Alma_itd,Angel_26,bab* uljepšale ste mi dan ČESTITAM!!!


Imena novih trudnica sve nesto pocinju prvim slovima abecede,*A* i *B*,pa je valjda sad nekako jasno da nekim logickim sljedom tu treba upasti i *AB*(AuroraBlu) za koji tjedan!!!! :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, to je 100%. AB je slijedeca trudnica

----------


## matahari

_potpisujem!!!_




> *Arizona,Alma_itd,Angel_26,bab* uljepšale ste mi dan ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## arizona311

> Svim čestitke na pozitivnim betama bravo cure......................moja punkcija prošla imamo 3 js a sada tulummmmmmmmmmmmmm.................Dani moja


za tulum :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Cure čestitam na lijepim betama i navijam za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će u 7. mjesecu biti na redu slovo M :Laughing:

----------


## matahari

_Nadam se da će u 7. mjesecu biti na redu slovo M_ :Laughing: i ja se nadam...!

----------


## nina977

Cure,od srca svima čestitke na betama! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrkvica84

I ja se nadam!!

----------


## ježić

> *Arizona, alma_itd, angel_26* čestitaaaam!!! 
> *Bab* to je i dalje dobro i ~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu u petak!


Potpisujem i dodajem vibrice za *vittu22* i *AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Nadam se da će u 7. mjesecu biti na redu slovo M


Ja se nadam krajem četvrtog mjeseca!

----------


## bugaboo

Čestitke svim curama sa lijepim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mi smo danas otisli po svog Janeza & Mojcu i sada cekamo betu 26.4.

----------


## molu

bugaboo evo i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za Janeza i Mojcu i veeeeeliku tetu betu

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo za Janeza i Mojcu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čestitke svim novim trudnicama, ne znam vas sve pobrojati ali jako me veseli toliki broj trudnoća :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
AB za sutrašnji transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
molu i za tebe puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> bugaboo za Janeza i Mojcu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> čestitke svim novim trudnicama, ne znam vas sve pobrojati ali jako me veseli toliki broj trudnoća
> AB za sutrašnji transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> molu i za tebe puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


XXXXXX....a ja se pak nadam da će slovo M doći na red već u svibnju :Laughing: , inače ću  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikki

*Arizona, alma_itd, angel_26* čestitam od srca! Danas je tako lijepo čitati odbrojavanje, toliko dobrih vijesti!

*Bab*, draga, držim figa za petak, jako najjače... i svim srcem ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

ja jedva čekam da mi stigne M pa da počnem s pikicama, još tjedan otprilike  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*bugaboo*, za Janeza i Mojcu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Nek se čvrsto prime!

Cure, ako *M* ugurate u svibnju, ili čak krajem travnja, onda meni ne preostaje ništa drugo nego sad po žurnom postupku ugurati *J*

----------


## mimi81

Svima želim što više  :Grin: , a da nema više  :Crying or Very sad: , bez obzira na abecedu, nek se slova mješaju...

----------


## medena8

> Cure čestitam na lijepim betama i navijam za pravilno duplanje
> Nadam se da će u 7. mjesecu biti na redu slovo M


Ovo debelo potpisujem!!!

----------


## Makica

cure, svim novim trudnicama i ovdje cestitke na lijepim betama! 
bab, alma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## Magnoli

Bok ! Neznam dali se smije, ali ovako ostalo mi je 4 injekcije decapeptyla i jedna injekcija ovitrelle od 250 ( čuvano u frižderu ) i dvije ampule menopura, pa ako nekome treba, poklanjam, jer meni ne trebaju više.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*svima velike bete od A do Ž*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  + Čestitke novim trudnicama, puse starim trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama.
Pikalicama neka su ubodi nježni, čekalicama bete dani laki i brzi, a čekalicama svega i svačega neka roda pokuca na vrata prije postupka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ptica1

> *svima velike bete od A do Ž*   + Čestitke novim trudnicama, puse starim trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama.
> Pikalicama neka su ubodi nježni, čekalicama bete dani laki i brzi, a čekalicama svega i svačega neka roda pokuca na vrata prije postupka


Krasne želje, potpisujem

----------


## ivana0409

od srca.... čestitam svim novim trudnicama i nek nas bude što više  :Very Happy: .... meni je danas 11 dnt, feeling da nam opet nije uspjelo, ali iapk čekamo betu u ponedjeljak..... kriistiina!!!! kako se ti osječaš??? kad češ vaditi betu????

----------


## ValaMala

*Magnoli*, ne mogu ti slati privatne poruke, no ako mogu rezervirati, meni će trebati. Puno hvala!

----------


## Mury

Magnoli, i ja se prijavljujem za sve troje ( idem u 5 mjesecu u postupak sa menopurima, decapeptylom i ovitrelle štopericom). Inače sam iz ZG, ne znam gdje ti živiš?

----------


## Pinky

> *svima velike bete od A do Ž*   + Čestitke novim trudnicama, puse starim trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama.
> Pikalicama neka su ubodi nježni, čekalicama bete dani laki i brzi, a čekalicama svega i svačega neka roda pokuca na vrata prije postupka


ovo je tako lipo napisano da mogu samo potpisati!

----------


## molu

neću se uopće ni osvrtati na ovo ubacivanje vibri nego ću lijepo zavibrati od srca za sve trudnice, pikalice, čekalice punkcije, transfera i bete, curama koje su u postupku ili se tek spremaju u njega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> *svima velike bete od A do Ž*   + Čestitke novim trudnicama, puse starim trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama.
> Pikalicama neka su ubodi nježni, čekalicama bete dani laki i brzi, a čekalicama svega i svačega neka roda pokuca na vrata prije postupka


Ništa za nadodati, sve je super napisano!
*Ježić*, sumnjiva si mi nešto!  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

obrisala cijeli OT

svima sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

od danas sam pikalica-ivfkovka   :Smile:    obozavam te igle   :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice77* čestitam draga! I ja obožavam te igle  :Wink:  samo da se nešto događa, da se bebolinci mute - da je neki muving  :Laughing:  Sretno ti bilo, od  :Heart:

----------


## darmar

crvenkapica77 sretno s bockanjem, neka cijeli postupak završi sa najsretnijim mogućim scenarijem :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> *svima velike bete od A do Ž*   + Čestitke novim trudnicama, puse starim trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama.
> Pikalicama neka su ubodi nježni, čekalicama bete dani laki i brzi, a čekalicama svega i svačega neka roda pokuca na vrata prije postupka


*X*

----------


## Mury

> *crvenkapice77* čestitam draga! I ja obožavam te igle  samo da se nešto događa, da se bebolinci mute - da je neki muving  Sretno ti bilo, od


xxxx.... :Laughing:

----------


## Magnoli

Magnoli[/B], ne mogu ti slati privatne poruke, no ako mogu rezervirati, meni će trebati. Puno hvala![/QUOTE]

ostavljam ti email adresu ; magnoli26@gmail,com, pa se javi da ti ih onda dam  :Smile:

----------


## Magnoli

Odgovorila sam ValaMala, pa ako njoj neće sve trebati, proslijedim tebi. Inače sam iz Zagreba.

----------


## kriistiina

Kao što sam već na jednoj temi napisala.. Danas mi je rođendan i za poklončić dobila spotting... Mislim da je ova priča za mene opet gotova..... 

Svima od srca želim velike bete !!!! 

Pusa !

----------


## ježić

> Ništa za nadodati, sve je super napisano!
> *Ježić*, sumnjiva si mi nešto!


Ah, *Snekice*, nisam ništa sumnjiva. Danas ujutro sam pišnula minus. Od menge me dijele jedino utrogestani. Sutra idem samo po taj papir s negativnim rezultatom i onda, nadam se, kod doktorice da se dogovorimo za dalje.

*Kriistiina*, sretan ti rođendan! Žao mi je zbog spottinga. :Love:

----------


## miba

da nastavim niz-moja ß opet 1.2  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, *ježić*, baš mi je žao što si "pišnula minus", ali dobro je kad ti ostane smisao za humor  :Smile: . Pusti ti ipak popišani minus, vidjet ćeš sutra šta će reć teta beta. Ja sam pišnula plus, pa mi ništa dobroga nije donio  :Wink: . Ajde, drži mi se i javi na naš podforum šta je bilo.

----------


## Sela

*Bab* sutra...znas sto??Najvecu,najbolju,najcvrscu betu koja ostavlja bez sumnji i straha,samo cistu radost!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## martinstoss

> da nastavim niz-moja ß opet 1.2


Iskreno mi je žao! Ima nas dosta koje plačemo danas, valjda će Bog pogledat ubrzo prema nama i reći: "Dosta je bilo!" Želim ti brzi oporavak i da što prije skupiš snage za nove pobjede.  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

> od danas sam pikalica-ivfkovka     obozavam te igle


Da ovaj postupak bude i zadnji!

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Martinstoss*-ima nas koji smo pisnuli plus,cak isli u  operacije korjenovanja,pa smo ostali na imaginarnim brojevima!!!
*Jezic i  Miba* :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Marinstoss* da ne bude vise placa!! :Sad:  :Heart:

----------


## dorina199

svima sve naj,naj.......

----------


## ValaMala

*Magnoli*, odgovorila sam ti. Puno ti hvala. Trebat će mi, upravo dogovorili danas postupak sljedeći ciklus u Ljubljani. Curke, evo me opet u igri za nešto dana (naravno, možda upali u kućnoj radinosti ovaj ciklus, nikada ne gubim nadu!)

----------


## ValaMala

*Magnoli*, sad vidim da ne prolazi mail. Jel sigurno dobra adresa? Dobivam povratni mail da adresa magnoli26@gmail.com ne postoji..

----------


## kriistiina

> Iskreno mi je žao! Ima nas dosta koje plačemo danas, valjda će Bog pogledat ubrzo prema nama i reći: "Dosta je bilo!"


Potpisujem.... i nadam se

----------


## mia74

*Bab,*draga..za sutra..za ogromnu betu!!!!
Puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Šaljem ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Magnoli

Sad vidim, sorry zaboravila sam par slova ... magnolija26@gmail.com

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, ok, šaljem  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala    curke moje   :Heart: 
Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bugaboo   sretno   !!!

svima  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   


tuznicama  puno   :Love: 
miba   :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra da te miš mali obraduje!  :Heart: 
Svim tužnicama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brz povratak na ove staze i da čim ranije postanete sretnice! :Love: 
Curama pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im je to zadnje!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Bab*, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu.

----------


## Mury

> Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra da te miš mali obraduje! 
> Svim tužnicama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brz povratak na ove staze i da čim ranije postanete sretnice!
> Curama pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im je to zadnje!!!


xxxxx, i još svima, a posebno za Bab i njenu sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## visibaba

*Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~* za duplu betu sutra :Heart: 

*Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* javi nam sutra lijepe vijesti s ET :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

*Bab* držim fige i mislim na tebe.

----------


## Makica

> Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra da te miš mali obraduje! 
> Svim tužnicama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brz povratak na ove staze i da čim ranije postanete sretnice!
> Curama pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da im je to zadnje!!!



x x x  potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## Bab

Joj, kak ste drage curke moje...evo...izvadila sam krv i sad čekam...nadam se da me neće dugo držat na ledu  :Undecided: 

Frka me totalno...

----------


## lucija83

> *Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~* za duplu betu sutra
> 
> *Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* javi nam sutra lijepe vijesti s ET


potpis veliki!!! da nam se javite sa lijepim vijestima!!!

----------


## pirica

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Izgleda da ništa od moje sreće ovaj puta...

 ß je 146,6... znači, povećala se 53 % što nikako nije dobro  :Sad: 

Šta sad dalje??? Jel moram opet vadit ili da prestanem sa utrićima i svim ostalim???

Idem se zavuć u neku rupu i krepat od jada  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Hvala svima na potpori...a svima koje danas vade ß želim najljepše brojčice !!!

----------


## mare41

Bab, što dalje će ti reći doktor, pretpostavljam da ćeš opet vaditi, da se prati što se zbiva. Jako mi je žao, jako, jako...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Bab, možda ipak bude sve dobro. Znam kako ti je, i meni je dosta tih biokemijskih...

----------


## zvončica1976

*Bab* baš sam imala dobar filing :Sad: 
Možda još jedna beta a dotad utrići...?
Kako god,mislimo na tebe  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

U zadnjem postupku sam vadila betu osam puta, sve dok se nije spustila ispod 20. Vrlo vjerojatno ćeš je trebati ponavljati.

----------


## ksena28

Pa Bab ne znam šta bi rekla.... Mada postoji neki generalni stav među liječnicima da sve dok beta raste utrići ostaju...

----------


## mimi81

Bab baš mi je krivo. Možda da nazoveš u Petrovu i pitaš što dalje? Ili se javi svom ginekologu?
Izbaci negativno iz sebe da možeš dalje.
Pusa

----------


## pirica

*Bab 
*

----------


## ValaMala

*Bab*, iz sveg srca se nadam da će se možda sve okrenuti na dobro. Rastužila si me jako, ali još ima nade. Ja ne bih prestala s utrićima prije još jedne bete!

Svima puno sreće cure, pratim vas i molim za sve u srcu. Veselim se betama, tugujem s tužnicama. Teško mi je pao ovaj zadnji neuspijeh, pa sam manje pisala, no sada sam bolje i idemo dalje. Sljedeći ciklus idemo okušati sreću u Ljubljani i nadam se da će možda to biti naš bingo.

----------


## Charlie

*Bab* žao mi je, mogu samo zamislit kako se osjećaš. Drži se!

----------


## suzzie2

*Bab* draga  :Love: !

----------


## Pinky

ajoj  bab, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
imala sam 2 biokemijske i molila sam boga kad jednog dana bude trudnoća, da mi da neku junačku betu, samo da te sitne više ne gledam (moje uvijek bile oko 20-25). i dočekala sam betu od 859 12dpt. nadam se da ćeš i ti ugledati neku preko 500 slijedeći put  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Bab, baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Baš sam se nadala da će ti ovaj put uspjeti, drži se :Love:

----------


## ina33

*Bab*, MPO doktor će ti bit jako oprezan i ostavit će te na utrićima, na što bi možda socijalac ili non-mpo privatnik bio oštriji u smislu to će bit ovako ili onako, stat s terapijom itd. (i često puta bio u pravu). Ako si u Petrovoj, gotovo sigurno će ti reći da nastaviš terapiju. Sad slijedi igra živaca, nadam se da će što kraće trajati. Jedino što ti sad treba je strpljenje, jer iz svoje kože ne možeš. Ako te išta tješi, razumijem te kako ti je (imala sam sličan slučaj). Nadam se da će iduća beta bit jednoznačnija.

----------


## rozalija

Bab žao mi je draga moja :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

Bab, bila sam sigurna da ćeš uspjeti, baš mi je žao
draga drži mi se  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj   :Sad:    .....drzi se  .....ja vibram za  dalje  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cuda uvijek postoje  , mada je sad tesko vjerovat u to  ali  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam, užasno ste drage...malo sam se skulirala...vidjet ćemo šta će biti...nastavljam sa terapijom i ko zna, "možda i dogodi se čudo "  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

*Bab*, žao mi je jako.  Baš sam se nadala.

----------


## kriistiina

Bab žao mi je, ali nastavi s terapijom, bit će sve ok, svi mi tu smo uz tebe....

Moja betica 1,1.... Više sreće drugi puta.. 

Pusa

----------


## Bab

A joj, Kristina, baš mi je žao...budemo se zajedno družile u Petrovoj pa će možda doći i sretnija vremena za nas.

pusa i drž'se  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1

Bab :Love: ,ali ja se i dalje nadam čudu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz sve snage da ti se desi.

----------


## tlatincica

Bab, Kriistiina  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Kriistiina žao mi je. Bab beta još raste tako da još sve može izaći na dobro...
Evo optimizma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Kriistina zao mi je :Love: 

Bab jos ima nade ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

> Kriistina zao mi je
> 
> Bab jos ima nade ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Veliki plus na to.
*Bab* u ponedjeljak ce beta reci svoje....do tad,nadati se i utrici..!!!!

----------


## mia74

Ajoj *Bab*  :Love:  :Love: ..
Užasno mi je žao. :Sad: 
Baš sam se nadala...

Drži se!!

----------


## ValaMala

*kristiina*, žao mi je, draga.  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

kristiina, žao mi je :Sad: .
Bab, draga :Love: , ali ipak evo još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se desi čudo!!!

----------


## seka35

alma ,cekam da javis vijesti

----------


## alma_itd

Na poslu sam sve do 18h pa tek onda moram u hitnu da vadim betu a rezultat cu znati negdje oko 21h.Poludjecu od brige,ali sta je tu je,nisam mogla uzeti slobodno,ionako sam zbog IVF ostala bez jednog posla(ko zna zasto je to dobro :Laughing: ).Juce me je na poslu dva puta nesto probolo u donjem dijelu stomaka,tacno ispod pupka i naravno ja sam se odmah rasplakala,jer sam kontla da je gotovo sve.Vidjecemo veceras.Drzite mi fige cure moje drage.
Angel_26 beta je extra :Very Happy: 
Arizona?

----------


## ina33

*Bab*, nemaš sad druge nego bit strpljiva, ništa ne možeš učiniti. 

Evo mojih slučajeva: 

- 200-233-tipa 500 i tako raslo to i završilo missed abom u 10. tjednu;
- 300-333- 17 - biokemijska;
- sildad - loše dupliranje od početka - missed u 10. tjednu;
- sela - jedan loš skok - missed prije 10. tjedna;
- shanti - loše dupliranje - missed prije 10. tjedna.

Iz svega toga, praćenja kod sebe, kod vikki itd. vrlo sam oprezna kod, uvjetno rečeno, "neduplirajućih beta". Sad nemate drugo nego čekati. Iznimaka sigurno ima. Ali, ja ne mogu ne vidit tu pravilo. MPO-ovci imaju jedan poseban odnos prema MPO trudnoćama... Socijalci i non-MPO doktori su koji put "realniji". U svakom sluačju, čekanje je sad the name of the game.

Oprosti na iskrenosti, svako polazi od sebe, meni je lakše kad znam koji je neki češći slučaj.

Imaš kao iznimku ginger - dvije trudnoće - male bete, ali je dupliranje bilo veće.

S druge strane, i mene ovo moje iskustvo negativno boja tako da nisam ja paragon objektivnosti, a tek sam pacijent sa kvazi znanjem. 
Sretno i mirno!

----------


## ina33

I želim ti da naravno ispadneš iz ovog niza, da potvrdiš iznimku, tj. da se pokrijem ušima i uvidim da je kod ranih beta svašta moguće. Oprosti ako te ovo uznemiruje, mene je uznemirivalo drugo (bildanje terapije i neizvjesnost) pa ti nastojim pomoći, jest da je koji put put do pakla popločan dobrim namjerama...

----------


## ina33

A možda sam i ja fokusirana na negativne slučajeve, ne znam... Iak sam u zadnjih godinu i pol zaredala tri spontana pa ne mogu ni ja bit objektivna.

----------


## seka35

alma ,ja imam osjecaj da ce  ovaj put pravilno duplati i n ebrini

----------


## darmar

bab, ipak tračak nade postoji, pa zato ~~~~~~~~da se desi čudo!!!
kristiina :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naravno da postoji. To je sada igra živaca. Mrzim te biokemijske! A opet, stvarno se sve može okrenuti na dobro. I ja sam se sjetila Ginger sa svojim malim betama.

----------


## Snekica

Bab, draga!  :Love:  Znam da si luda, ali nastavi s terapijom i dalje, i nadajmo se dobroj beti u ponedjeljak! Grlim te i STALNO mislim na tebe!  :Smile:  Sad sve snage upiremo u tebe!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar ishod!

----------


## Lua

> bab, ipak tračak nade postoji, pa zato ~~~~~~~~da se desi čudo!!!
> kristiina


*X* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tibi

> Bab, draga!  Znam da si luda, ali nastavi s terapijom i dalje, i nadajmo se dobroj beti u ponedjeljak! Grlim te i STALNO mislim na tebe!  Sad sve snage upiremo u tebe!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar ishod!


potpisujem dragu snekicu od riječi do riječi!

jako mi je žao što će ti sad preko vikenda biti igra živaca i nadam se da će te u ponedjeljak razveseliti dobra beta  :Love: 
puno za tebe od nas 3u1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Hvala cure...

Ina, svega sam ja svjesna...svih tih statističkih podataka i da će i ova moja priča vjerojatno tako završiti.
I kao što i sama kažeš, nemamo sad ništa drugo nego čekati...prvo ponedjeljak da vidimo šta će ß reći, pa se onda postavit za dalje.

I ja više volim realnost i surovu istinu nego napumpavanje bez nekih argumenata.
Al za sada nakon razgovora sa dva doktora sam si ostavila još mali tračak nade da će se možda ovaj puta i nama sreća osmjehnuti.

AKo se pokaže suprotno, obrisat ću suze, ustat još jača nego do sada i krenut dalje u još žešću borbu.
Pa moram i ja dočekat svoje malo zlato, jednostavno MORAM !!!

----------


## ina33

Odahla sam, jer nikad ne znam (ne poznajemo se, ne vidim ti facu) kako će ko nešto primit. A propos mišljenja doktora, oni ipak vide sve to puno šire i širi dijapazon toga, mi imamo uži pogled na te brojke i matematiku. Kod moje ekipe 39+ se taj uži pogled pokazao... čeličan u svojoj neumitnosti, tako da imamo izraz "zakon bete je nemilosrdan". Dok ne dođe neki slučaj trudnoće u visokoj dobi sa suboptimalnim betama koja će ispast OK i to ne demantira, držim se svog čelika, jer je tako lakše sačuvat čistu glavu, a time i brže očistit i dušu i tijelo i resetirat emocije. 

A kako su meni svojedobno u mojim magnovenjima i dvojbama pomogle vikki i daniela32 (kad sam se pitala jel' rast ok ili nije), ja to nastojim vratiti dalje i, sudeći po sebi (ne mogu drugačije), nadam se da ću tako nekome pomoći, a ne odmoći.

----------


## coolerica

Bab.. jako mi je žao

----------


## coolerica

puuuuno ~~~~~~~~ za Aurorin transfer (danas?)

----------


## linalena

Kristiina jako mi je žao, i meni danas beta 8,8 tj ništa, dalje treba ić, što prije ŠTO PRIJE

Bab ufff sigurno je grozno vidjeti obećavajuću betu pa onda ovo što ti proživljavaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jadam se frendici, i ona meni : Joj ma nije to ništa prema onome što te čeka poslije, kada zatrudniš!!! Ne znam to me nije ni najmanje utješilo. Najbolja utjeha mi je red psovanja-red trčanja s pesom (jedva dočekala da smijem)-red proklinjanja (zna se koga )

----------


## aleksandraj

> Bab, draga!  Znam da si luda, ali nastavi s terapijom i dalje, i nadajmo se dobroj beti u ponedjeljak! Grlim te i STALNO mislim na tebe!  Sad sve snage upiremo u tebe!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobar ishod!


 
Draga Bab, do kraja misli pozitivno..ja mislim da je dobar znak što ne krvariš. Ja sam uz biokemijsku jako krvarila i beta padala. Ja uvijek pomislim na Ginger (vjerojatno postoji još netko) i gdje je sve na kraju bilo super...ja nisam gubila nadu dok beta nije sasvim pala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za poz. ishod od srca

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, stvarno mi je žao. Nemam što reći nego da se oboružaš živcima što je više moguće i strpljivo dočekaš taj ponedjeljak. Iskreno se nadam da će te onaj mali tračak nade uvrstiti među slučajeve trudnica koji će demantirati pravila o "odgovarajućim" betama.
A ne bude li beta u ponedjeljak kako treba, sigurna sam da će te to samo ojačati i dati ti snage da još upornije kreneš dalje! :Kiss: 

Što se tiče moje bete, bez velikog iznenađenja objavljujem ponovno negativan rezultat. Nije me to čak toliko rastužilo koliko činjenica da nažalost ne mogu još na IVF, nego moramo još jednom probati inseminacijom. :No:

----------


## ježić

*kriistiina*

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, *ježić*, žao mi je stvarno! A znam i kako ti je, nakon 2 neuspješne inseminacije nekako prestaneš vjerovat u uspješnost. Ali, evo, meni je ipak 3. put bila biokemijska, nešto se ipak pomaklo, pa ne gubi nadu. Šta ti je rekao dr., jel to zadnji AIH? Btw, jesi li radila HSG?  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ježić, kristiina, Bab*  :Love:  drage moje jako mi je žao  :Sad:  
*Bab* najbolje da nastaviš s utrićima i nadaš se. Ja sam imala betu 50, pa 75, i cijelo vrijeme nešto krvaruckala. Iako mi je dr rekao da nastavim s utrićima, ja sam se odmah obeshrabrila i prestala. Nije da se izjedam jer sam odustala, ali možda sam ipak trebala nastaviti... Držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ snažno da se dogodi čudo!!!!

Kod mene po 4-5 folikula na svakoj strani, za 3. dana nova f-metrija...

----------


## ivana0409

> Bab žao mi je, ali nastavi s terapijom, bit će sve ok, svi mi tu smo uz tebe....
> 
> Moja betica 1,1.... Više sreće drugi puta.. 
> 
> Pusa


a jooooooooooooooooooj Kriistiina.... žao mi je.... sve smi mislim da se vidimo u sljedećem postupku  :Sad: .... ja se još uvijek nadam nekoj beti pa neću prerano vaditi krv, tek u utorak vadim betu ako do tada ne dođe m..... drži se!!!!! glavu gore i idemo dalje!!!!!

----------


## visibaba

*Bab* draga, uzasno mi je zao :Sad:  :Sad:  :Love: . Nazalost bih potpisala inu33, od rijeci do rijeci. _Cudo_ se uvijek moze dogoditi, al nazalost ovo ne izgleda dobro. I sama sam prosla horor nedovoljno duplirajuce bete i zlo mi je kad se sjetim :Sad: . Dr ce te vjerojatno ostaviti na utricima dok ne bude kristalno jasno u kojem smjeru to ide.
Ti si tako blizu uspjeha i tako je frustrirajuce kako bas to malo svaki put fali. Samo jedan dobar embrij i to ce biti to. Nemoj gubiti nadu; odtuguj i ovo i kreni dalje, sigurno ces biti mama, samo je pitanje trenutka. Drzi se :Heart: .

Vidim da mnoge spominju kao primjer Ginger; ako se ne varam, njezine bete su bile niske ali su se itekako duplale (jel tako, Ginger?), sto je velika razlika.

----------


## Aurora*

*Bab* jako mi je zao sto se beta nije poduplala.  :Sad:  

*ježić* i *kriistiina* zao mi je sto ni kod vas ovaj put nije bilo srece...   :Sad: 


Vise srece je zato ovaj put bilo kod mene. Ne samo da smo uhvatili jajnu stanicu u prirodnom ciklusu i ne samo da se uspjela oploditi IVFom, nego sam danas, 3. dan, imala transfer odlicnog 8-stanicnog embrija!  :Shock:  Sve to je daleko vise od ocekivanog i ne moram ni reci da sam zbog svega presretna. 

PS Vjerujem da su svemu tome uveliko doprinjele i vase dobre zelje i vibrice.  :Wink:  Hvala vam!

----------


## kiki30

aurora,da i svršetak bude više od očekivanog,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## visibaba

*Aurora** , jako sam sretna zbog tebe!!! razveseli nas tako i s velikom betom ~~~~~~~~~~

*jezic, kriistiina* zao mi je sto nije uspjelo :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Nazalost moja beta se ne dupla pravilno(desava se upravo ono cega sam se najvise i bojala),danas 14 dnt 137 :Crying or Very sad: .U ponedjeljak idem opet vaditi a do tad i dalje estrofem i utrogestan.Prosli put kad je bilo ovakvo stanje sa betom trebalo je skoro mjesec dana da padne na nulu.Oj Boze :Crying or Very sad:  Ne mogu ni plakati,samo me stislo u grlu i u prsima,hocu puknuti.Ali stalno sebi govorim da je to mozda tako i najbolje,sve je to prirodna selekcija,samo najbolji ostaju :Sad: 
Hvala vam cure na vibricama i lijepim zeljama,ja se opet selim na kraj reda.Nadam se da ce ona dva embrija sto jos imam prezivjeti i da necu opet morati na stimulaciju.

----------


## venddy

cure strašno mi je žao zbog beta, mislim da je puno gore kad si sav sretan nakon prvog vađenja bete pa onda slijedeći put vidiš da se ne dupla kako bi trebalo nego da bete uopće nije ni bilo. Mislim na vas

----------


## martinstoss

Cure, možete li, molim vas, podijelit sa mnom svoja iskustva u vezi menstruacije nakon biokemijske? Moja je užasno slaba, ne sliči na moju mengu, danas mi je 2. dc, trebala bi krvarit već na veliko.

*alma*, jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete, ali pričekaj još do ponedjeljka, možda se stvari pokrenu.  :Kiss:

----------


## martinstoss

> cure strašno mi je žao zbog beta, mislim da je puno gore kad si sav sretan nakon prvog vađenja bete pa onda slijedeći put vidiš da se ne dupla kako bi trebalo nego da bete uopće nije ni bilo. Mislim na vas


Potpisujem!

----------


## vita22

Aurora bravo to je odlično ....meni et u ponedjeljak idemo na blastice igra živaca se nastavlja........ :Shock:

----------


## Mury

alma_itd :Love: ...jako mi je žao draga!!! Ne znam vi koje imate biokemijske da li ste radile pretrage na trombofiliju? Ja sma imala dvije biokemijske tudnoće, i pokazalo se da imam urođenu trombofiliju, mutacija na više gena :Sad: , ali se sada nadam da ću možda sa heparinom uspjeti održati trudnoću :Smile: . I nekako sam oduvijek znala da kod mene nešto ne štima, iako su mi svi doktori govorili da sam savršeno, zdrava, da imam vremena zatruniti, kad na kraju imam nizak AMH, malo AF i uz to još i trombfiliju ( na trombofiliju sam posumnjala i zbog toga jer mi je uvijek užasno hladno, u po ljeta bih hodala u kaputu)  :Grin:

----------


## martinstoss

*mury*, ja sam upravo saznala da je moja baka, koja je 14 godina čekala moju mamu, imala spontane i biokemijske, pa se sad bojim da je nasljedno, ali tada medicina nije bila kao danas, pa joj nikad nisu našli uzrok toga, samo su je slali u toplice i na kraju da promijeni mjesto prebivališta i klimu.

----------


## alma_itd

> alma_itd...jako mi je žao draga!!! Ne znam vi koje imate biokemijske da li ste radile pretrage na trombofiliju? Ja sma imala dvije biokemijske tudnoće, i pokazalo se da imam urođenu trombofiliju, mutacija na više gena, ali se sada nadam da ću možda sa heparinom uspjeti održati trudnoću. I nekako sam oduvijek znala da kod mene nešto ne štima, iako su mi svi doktori govorili da sam savršeno, zdrava, da imam vremena zatruniti, kad na kraju imam nizak AMH, malo AF i uz to još i trombfiliju ( na trombofiliju sam posumnjala i zbog toga jer mi je uvijek užasno hladno, u po ljeta bih hodala u kaputu)


I ja imam prilicno slabu cirkulaciju,ali nesto se ne sjecam da su mi radili te pretrage na trombofiliju.Zapravo zadnje pretrage krvi su mi radili 2009.kad sam pocela sa pripremama za IVF.Tad su radili genetske analize i rekli su da je sve u redu.Mislim da su se tu najvise bazirali na cisticnu fibrozu jer je to valjda u zapadnoevrompskoj populaciji cesto oboljenje.Od tada do sad jedino sto mi pred svaki postupak rade je kontrola progesterona.Ma nemam pojma,mijesa mi se tuga,razocarenje i bijes.Vidim da nesto ne stima,jer sam do sad od 4 postupka 3 puta imala pozitivnu betu,ali svaki put se ne dupla pravilno.Mozda je jednostavno embrion bio los,a mozda je i nesto drugo u pitanju.U svakom slucaju na slijedecoj pripremi za postupak cu inzistirati da radim jos neke pretrage i te imunoloske.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Cure, možete li, molim vas, podijelit sa mnom svoja iskustva u vezi menstruacije nakon biokemijske? Moja je užasno slaba, ne sliči na moju mengu, danas mi je 2. dc, trebala bi krvarit već na veliko.
> 
> *alma*, jako mi je žao zbog tvoje bete, ali pričekaj još do ponedjeljka, možda se stvari pokrenu.



I ja sam nakon AIH-a jako slabo krvarila, zapravo su to više bili nekakvi čudni tragovi, kao da će uskoro početi prava m, ali to je bilo to. Sad si me malo zbunila s ovim zaključkom da je to biokemijska (na poslu sam pa ne stižem pregledati tvoje postove). Nemam ni dijagnosticiranu trombofiliju, ali možda samo zato što nisam nikad radila pretrage... Istina, i meni je uvijek hladno, a krvarenje se uvijek teško zaustavlja (npr. nakon zahvata prije par godina, umjesto uobičajenih tjedan dana, ja sam se patila još tri i pol tjedna :Smile: ...

----------


## martinstoss

*mury*, izgleda da si nas baš zaintrigirala s tom trombofilijom. Ima li koagulacija ikakve veze s tim? To sam radila prije malo više od godinu dana i aPTV mi je bio 25, a ref. vrijednosti od 26-35. Ajde, informiraj nas, pliz, pliz, pliz!

*maslina*, meni ti je bila biokemijska, jer sam imala poz.kućni test na trudnoću, 27.dc ß 10.0, 29.dc ß 17.9 i onda sam 30. dc tako oskudno i smeđe prokrvarila uz prethodne grčeve. Danas mi je 3. dc i napokon mi ide normalno.

----------


## lucija83

Aurora super draga!!!!!!!!! sretno dalje evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

ideš Aurora* !!!
sad pomalo,odmaraj,gledaj filmiće da vrijeme brže prođe!!! (kavica s forumašicama je ipak dozvoljena)

----------


## mare41

> kavica s forumašicama je ipak dozvoljena


 ah :Sad: 
naše 2 Aurore čekaju betu skupa~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Cure, hvala svima na podršci! 

*alma*, žao mi je radi bete

*Aurora*, AB, vitta22, Sumskovoce~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!*

*martinstoss*, idem još jednom na AIH, i ne, nisu mi radili hsg.

----------


## martinstoss

*ježić*, u brošuri mog mpo piše da se hsg radi prije ulaska u postupak iako je meni radio tek nakon 2. neuspjelog AIH, prohodni jajovodi su i preduvjet za AIH, a čak i ako su ti u redu, ta tekućina koju ti stave unutra ti sve dobro pročisti, pa često žene zatrudne brzo nakon hsg-a. Ne znam, vjerojatno to sve znaš već i sama, ali ja bi na tvom mjestu prvo napravila hsg.

----------


## alma_itd

Arizona 311 sta je sa tvojom betom :Confused:  
Ja cu traziti na slijedecim konsultacijama da mi se urade jos neke imunoloske pretrage izmedju ostalog i to za trombofiliju.Ako mi opet pocne sa pricom da nije potrebno ili sta ja znam trla baba lan...idem negdje drugo.
Drage moje trudnice zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta i da uzivate u svojim trudnocama i bebicama.
Cekalicama osim srece sta drugo nego beskonacno strpljenje.Doci ce i nas dan :Very Happy: 
Sve vas volim :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martinstoss

Šta, *alma*, zar i tebi govore da je sve ok, a bebe neeeeema? Moj dr. isto kaže da se pretpostavlja da je sa mnom sve ok i da se očekuje da imam kvalitetne js, jer sam mlada. Tražila sam dodatne pretrage, a on mi je rekao da će me slat na dodatne tek ako ne zatrudnim DO KRAJA GODINE!!!! To šta sam već sad šizoidna i šta sam dobila uputnicu od dr. opće prakse za psihijatra, to nema veze. Majko Božja! Pa, zar nije lpgično prvo napravit sve moguće pretrage, ustanovit postoji li problem i kakav, pa se tek onda odlučit za vrstu liječenja??? Ja ne znam, ili s njihovom logikom nešto ne štima ili sam ja luda.

----------


## aleksandraj

Cure, ja sam imala isto dva spontana - jedan u 8. tjednu i jdan u petom (bikemijska - beta 15. da bila -116  i imala jako krvarenje). Na nagovor cura iz ST otisla na pretrage i pozitivna sam na trombofiliju. Dr. mi je rekao da je ona najvjeriojatnije i uzrok spontanih. Cula sam od cura da se po pravilu nakon tri spntana trebaju raditi te pretrage. Znakovito je da su mnoge cure nakon spontanih otkrile da su poz. na trombofiliju i sada uz heparine lijepo napreduju s trudnocom. Zato vam je svima moj savjet - trazite tu pretragu.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Joooj Aurora taaako mi je drago :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
To mora biti to :Wink: 
Stalno da cu te pitati sto je bilo a bio mi bad, a ovaj post tek sad vidim....
Ma bravo :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> *ježić*, u brošuri mog mpo piše da se hsg radi prije ulaska u postupak iako je meni radio tek nakon 2. neuspjelog AIH, prohodni jajovodi su i preduvjet za AIH, a čak i ako su ti u redu, ta tekućina koju ti stave unutra ti sve dobro pročisti, pa često žene zatrudne brzo nakon hsg-a. Ne znam, vjerojatno to sve znaš već i sama, ali ja bi na tvom mjestu prvo napravila hsg.


Da, hsg se prvenstveno radi prije ulaska u postupke, ali s obzirom da je moj primarni problem bio izostanak ovulacije, pretpostavljem da me doktorica zbog toga nije ni slala na hsg, nego sam odmah ušla u postupak inseminacije.
Druga inseminacija je išla odmah u ciklusu iza prve, a sad isto tako ide i treća. Nisam sigurna uopće može li se u istom ciklusu raditi hsg i inseminacija, a ja, po dogovoru, s dolaskom menstruacije odmah krećem u postupak. Budući da smo dogovorili da u slučaju i trećeg neuspješnog AIH idemo na IVF, prohodnost jajovoda mi ionako više nije bitna.

----------


## martinstoss

Ja sam ti radila hsg 7. dc i 11. dc išla na AIH, a je li to dobro, ne znam. Ako te dr. šalje na IVF bez problema, onda se ne trebaš mislit, HSG mi je i tako bio vrlo bolno iskustvo. Ja ti ipak želim da ti uspije sljedeći AIH.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure, možete li, molim vas, podijelit sa mnom svoja iskustva u vezi menstruacije nakon biokemijske? Moja je užasno slaba, ne sliči na moju mengu, danas mi je 2. dc, trebala bi krvarit već na veliko.


Uvijek po desetak dana uz jako krvarenje.

----------


## Mury

martinstoss, imaš PP :Smile: .
Uglavnom, ja vam se još i ne kužim najbolje u te svoje nalaze, ali tumačenje dr. je da nemam naznaka stečene trombofilije, a kod obrade urođene trombofilije imam mutacije na tim nekakvim genima koji ne mogu kontrolirati zgrušavanje krvi, te ću od dana ET i ako Bog da cijelu trudnoću uzimati niskomolekularni heparin. Iskreno se nadam da ćemo uz heparin uspjeti, ako li pak ne uspije, ni sama ne znam kakve pretrage više napraviti :Sad: .
Još smo muž i ja radili kariograme, ali to nam je OK.

----------


## Pinky

> *mury*, izgleda da si nas baš zaintrigirala s tom trombofilijom. Ima li koagulacija ikakve veze s tim? To sam radila prije malo više od godinu dana i aPTV mi je bio 25, a ref. vrijednosti od 26-35. Ajde, informiraj nas, pliz, pliz, pliz!
> 
> *maslina*, meni ti je bila biokemijska, jer sam imala poz.kućni test na trudnoću, 27.dc ß 10.0, 29.dc ß 17.9 i onda sam 30. dc tako oskudno i smeđe prokrvarila uz prethodne grčeve. Danas mi je 3. dc i napokon mi ide normalno.


gore desno imaš pretražik, ukucaj trombofilija i dobiti ćeš jako puno podataka.
i ja sam jedna od biokemičarki, loše cirkulacije, sa graničnom trombofilijom, trudna iz 8. postupka, uz heparin, blizanci

sretno vam cure

alma jaaako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala da je to to.
aurora, ovo je dobitna mrva!

svima puno vibrica u kojoj god fazi se nalazile!

----------


## Pinky

> martinstoss, imaš PP.
> Uglavnom, ja vam se još i ne kužim najbolje u te svoje nalaze, ali tumačenje dr. je da nemam naznaka stečene trombofilije, a kod obrade urođene trombofilije imam mutacije na tim nekakvim genima koji ne mogu kontrolirati zgrušavanje krvi, te ću od dana ET i ako Bog da cijelu trudnoću uzimati niskomolekularni heparin. Iskreno se nadam da ćemo uz heparin uspjeti, ako li pak ne uspije, ni sama ne znam kakve pretrage više napraviti.
> Još smo muž i ja radili kariograme, ali to nam je OK.


ako ne uspije prvi put sa heparinom, uspit će drugi put ko meni  :Smile:

----------


## arizona311

> Arizona 311 sta je sa tvojom betom 
> Ja cu traziti na slijedecim konsultacijama da mi se urade jos neke imunoloske pretrage izmedju ostalog i to za trombofiliju.Ako mi opet pocne sa pricom da nije potrebno ili sta ja znam trla baba lan...idem negdje drugo.
> Drage moje trudnice zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta i da uzivate u svojim trudnocama i bebicama.
> Cekalicama osim srece sta drugo nego beskonacno strpljenje.Doci ce i nas dan
> Sve vas volim


Nije me bilo neko vrijeme na forumu, a kad ono.
Curke moje jako mi je žao za sve vas s negativnim betama, a ovo s duplanjem je stvarno teško.

U ponedjeljak vadim betu po drugi put, tako mi je rekla sestra sa SD. Pišnula sam ponovno testić za 2 dana i druga crtica je već sada fajn. Staviti ću sliku ako uspijem.

Šaljem puno vibrica za rast neših beturina~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno svim pikalicama, čekalicama i svima svima puno pusa  :Smile: 

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/testfu.jpg/

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam evo pripremila listu pitanja koja cu postaviti kad budem opet isla na konsultacije.Trazicu da mi urade te pretrage na trombofiliju i sve imunoloske pretrage.Hromozomske smo radili i nije bilo nikakvih mutacija,doduse napisano je pola lista nekakvih skracenica koje ne razumijem,tako da neznam ni sta su radili,ali je zakljucak da nemamo ni ja ni MM nikakve mutacije karakteristicne za zapadnoevropsku populaciju.E sad to sto mi dolazimo ne bas iz zapadne Evrope to je druga stvar :Laughing: .Pitacu i moze li se raditi na embrionu hatching(procitala sam da se i to radi u slucajevima kada se dobiju jako dobri embriji,sto je kod mene uvijek bio slucaj,a da do trudnoce ne dodje).Vec sam nasla jednu drugu kliniku gdje bih mogla otici sa svojim dosadasnjim nalazima pa da vidim cisto sta ce mi reci,dvije glave su pametnije od jedne.

----------


## martinstoss

Tako je, *alma*, ne daj se! Radi se, radi, punom parom prema naprijed! Želim ti puno sreće! Ja idem iduću subotu ili utorak iza Uskrsa u ZG, jedva čekam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

cure, samo svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da što prije dobijeet svoje smotuljke u zagrljaj!

samo naprijed, budite uporne, bebice čekaju na vas!

----------


## pirica

> Uvijek po desetak dana uz jako krvarenje.


 :Shock: stvarno, meni 1 dan jako krvarenje, 2 dan skabo, 3 dan stalo
*alma* žao mi je

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel se  moze  uzimati  Lactogyn  za vrijeme stimulacije  ?

----------


## Magnoli

Bok cure! Ja sam imala 2 biokemijske ( oba puta beta 150 )! Tada sam radila osnovne imunoloske i koagulacijske pretrage i otkrili se da imam problem zgrusavanja krvi, dobila sam Fragmin prije ET-a i ostala trudna.  Genetske pretrage na trombofiliju su skupe i doktori ih rijetko daju raditi. Zato napravite osnovne pretrage i ako je kakav problem vidjeti će se u tim nekim osnovnim pretragama. 

Jedan dr. kod kojeg sam bila na razgovoru u Austriji mi je rekao da oni nakon 2 neuspjesne oplodnje daju heparin, makar nema dokaza da je problem imunoloski i koagulacijski.

----------


## ValaMala

*crvenkapica*, lactogyn je skroz ok i u stimulaciji, trudnoći... ja sam ga uzimala i puno mi je pomogao, jako sam sklona candidi, a sada je dugo dugo nema

----------


## tikki

ježić, kristiina, Bab, alma... jako mi je žao cure  :Sad:  zadnji put sam bila tak happy kad sam čitala forum, sve same neke dobre vijesti, i sad nakon dva dana  :Sad:  

svima šaljem hrpu pozitivnih ~~~~~ da bude više dobrih novosti!

----------


## martinstoss

> Bok cure! Ja sam imala 2 biokemijske ( oba puta beta 150 )! Tada sam radila osnovne imunoloske i koagulacijske pretrage i otkrili se da imam problem zgrusavanja krvi, dobila sam Fragmin prije ET-a i ostala trudna.  Genetske pretrage na trombofiliju su skupe i doktori ih rijetko daju raditi. Zato napravite osnovne pretrage i ako je kakav problem vidjeti će se u tim nekim osnovnim pretragama. 
> Jedan dr. kod kojeg sam bila na razgovoru u Austriji mi je rekao da oni nakon 2 neuspjesne oplodnje daju heparin, makar nema dokaza da je problem imunoloski i koagulacijski.


Hej, možeš li, molim te, napisat koje su to osnovne imunološke i koagulacijske pretrage? Meni je aPTV prije više od godinu dana bio 25(ref. 26-35), jel to može nešto značit?

----------


## Magnoli

Osim naravno hormonskih pretraga, bitne su i pretrage stitnjace i to ne samo TSH, T3 i T4, nego i ft4, te anti-TPO, anti- TG.  Koagulacijske i imunoloske - APTV, PV, fibrinogen, antitrombin III, protein C , d-dimeri, LAC, aCL. 

Za tvoju vrijednost APTV neznam, niza je, ali dali je to problem ili nije neznam, najbolje provjeriti!  :Smile: 

Sretno i da ostanes sto prije trudna :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> ako ne uspije prvi put sa heparinom, uspit će drugi put ko meni


Hvala draga :Love: .Eh, kada bi mi se ponovi tvoj scenarij, nitko sretniji od mene :Very Happy: 
PS, i dalje svaku noć sanjam blizance, ali ne svoje,uvijek su nečiji... više će me izluditi ta spoznaja u snu da to nisu moja djeca :Sad:

----------


## martinstoss

tnx, *magnoli*, puno si pomogla!  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *crvenkapica*, lactogyn je skroz ok i u stimulaciji, trudnoći... ja sam ga uzimala i puno mi je pomogao, jako sam sklona candidi, a sada je dugo dugo nema


hvala, i mislila sam tako, nesto me svrbucka   :Unsure:

----------


## Snekica

> hvala, i mislila sam tako, nesto me svrbucka


 Probaj si kupiti eterično ulje čajevca i kapaj po jednu kap na dnevni uložak, kroz 2-3 dana će ti proći. Ja ga koristim skoro pa stalno. Za malo jaču upalu kapnem po max. 2 kapi (ne duže od 3-4 dana), a preventivno ili lagano "svrbuckanje" po 1 kap. Meni funkcionira.

----------


## linalena

U petak u 7 ujutro sam stavila zadnje utriće i M još nema, bolova hmm jako malo i jako rijetko, samo me cice počele ubitačno boliti, daj kreni već jednom pliz???
Uglavnom pitanje:  Nakon koliko vremena od prestanka apliciranja utrogestana  dobijete M??

----------


## mimi81

Kroz 4 do 7 dana. Kad zaboraviš na nju doći će odmah.

----------


## martinstoss

> U petak u 7 ujutro sam stavila zadnje utriće i M još nema, bolova hmm jako malo i jako rijetko, samo me cice počele ubitačno boliti, daj kreni već jednom pliz???
> Uglavnom pitanje:  Nakon koliko vremena od prestanka apliciranja utrogestana  dobijete M??


Ja sam dobila 3. dan od prestanka uzimanja. Ne znam je li možda to ovisi i koliko uzimaš dnevno, ja sam 3x1, ali normalno je da ti malo kasni.

----------


## Cana73

> U petak u 7 ujutro sam stavila zadnje utriće i M još nema, bolova hmm jako malo i jako rijetko, samo me cice počele ubitačno boliti, daj kreni već jednom pliz???
> Uglavnom pitanje:  Nakon koliko vremena od prestanka apliciranja utrogestana  dobijete M??


Nakon 3-4 dana ja obicno dobijem m.

----------


## linalena

Hvala curke, prvi puta sam dobila nakon točno 2 dana, valjda će doći uskoro da stignem odmah u sljedećem ciklusu prirodnjak

----------


## Pinky

> Hej, možeš li, molim te, napisat koje su to osnovne imunološke i koagulacijske pretrage? Meni je aPTV prije više od godinu dana bio 25(ref. 26-35), jel to može nešto značit?


opet ja dosadna ko papiga :
imaš gore desno pretražnik ukucaš imunološke pretrage i dobiješ topic od 15-20 stranica na potpomognutoj.
ili se prošetaš par stranica od prve stranice pdf-a pa ćeš naći
jako puno zanimljivih stvari se nalazi na 32 strane ovog pdfa, probajte ga jednom istražiti

----------


## ježić

Ja sam isto mislila da je ovo podforum za bodrenje, navijanje i dijeljenje podrška, utjeha... :Smile:

----------


## kia

Pozdrav svima,

Nakon 5,5 dugih godina borbe s neplodnošču, napokon sam i ja dočekala svoj prvi embrio transfer i doči u čekalice. Danas mi je tek 5 DPT, simptoma nema nikakvih osim lagano štpanja u donjem djelu trbuha, ogromnog apetita  :Razz:  i jako bolnih ciceka. 
Dugo nisam bila na forumu jer ono što smo prolazili u našoj borbi ovdje u Hrvatskoj nije bilo ni motivirajuće ni ohrabrujuće, tako da i ova naša dva prekrasna embrija  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  su uspjeh ogroman ko kuća. Stoga će mi trebat vremena da pohvatam sve konce, a do tada svima kolektivno šaljem i vibrice i zagrljaje  :Love:

----------


## ježić

kia, čestitam! Nek se mišeki čvrsto prime!

----------


## kiki30

kia puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice i veliku betu

----------


## Pinky

> Ja sam isto mislila da je ovo podforum za bodrenje, navijanje i dijeljenje podrška, utjeha...


ne kužim na što se ovo odnosi? na moj post? samo pokušavam novim članicama ukazati na bogatstvo tema i kako da dođu do njih te kako da budu što informiranije o svom problemu.
malo mi bode oči kad se postavljaju pitanja na koja se jednim klikom na pretražniku mogu naći odgovori, pa se u okviru aktualnih tema (u ovom slučaju topica imunološke pretrage) postaviti sva moguća pitanja vezana za tu temu.
imam osjećaj da su se forumašice ograničile ili na temu odbrojavanje ili na temu sa matičnih klinika i da nikoga ne zanima da se prošeta ovim bogatim pdf-om i štagod dodatno nauči.
no hard feelings, to je samo moje mišljenje.
a mislim da stvarno sve cure ovdje dobiju svu moguću pomoć, bodrenje i utjehu.

i da - prošetajte se jednom do 32. stranice pdf-a potpomognuta, svašta ćete naučiti. zanimljiv način ubijanja slobodnog vremena.

----------


## mare41

kia, pridruži nam se na Češkoj, imamo vrlo živo praško proljeće.

----------


## ježić

*Pinky*, ma, ja sam upravo to mislila isto što i ti. Postoji puno više stranica na kojima se može dobiti informacija i odgovora na pitanja, a ne da se ona postavljaju i raspravljaju ovdje na odbrojavanju.
Htjela sam samo reći da odbojavanje postoji radi ovog što sam i napisala u svojem postu.
A što se tiče traženja odgovora, ne samo da postoji pretražnik na ovom forumu, nego postoji i Google, Firefox... I mnogo puta će one koji traže odgovore na svoja pitanja te tražilice odvesti baš na stranice ovog foruma i mnogih njegovih podforuma.
Nisam ja tebi proturječila Pinky, naprotiv, ja se s tobom baš slažem.

----------


## martinstoss

OK, shvatila sam i ponizno se ispričavam. Nije da ja ne guglam, ali nekad se izgubim u moru informacija, pa dobijem konkretnije odgovore od cura koje su sve već iskusile na vlastitoj koži. Evo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Vidim da mnoge spominju kao primjer Ginger; ako se ne varam, njezine bete su bile niske ali su se itekako duplale (jel tako, Ginger?), sto je velika razlika.


Da, njene su se duplale, iako su bile niske. Sildadine su se loše duplale, uvijek malo manje od duplo... i nije dobro završilo, iako je navodno bilo i OK trudnoća i s tako malo poduplanim betama (tipa doktor je vidio i OK trudnoća s takvim betama, rijetko, ali je vidio). U podlozi ranim spontanima, ako dobro shvaćam, najčešće su nekakve krom. nepravilnosti ploda koje su relativno česte i u populaciji koja nije MPO populacija.

Iskreno, mislim da dr-ovi tu nemaju što baš za reći jer će odčekati kraj trudnoće, nema se što drugo napraviti osim eventualno reći stani s terapijom... ali to je nekako rjeđa reakcija, a i unatoč tome stvar zna trajati... meni je od stajanja s terapijom do prestanka kucaja srca prošlo mislim skoro pa 3-4 tjedna, cijelo vrijeme sam obilno krvarila i, poslije sam shvatila, to nije toliko uobičajeno, kod rikikiki je pak to išlo ultra brzo. Opet, shvatila sam da me nitko neće uputit na prekid trudnoće u tom slučaju, nego je paradigma da se čeka. 

*Bab*, držim palčeve... da ne bude slučaj kao kod mene! Istini za volju, čula sam i za trudnoće di beta u početku nije bila u redu, pa je ispalo da je sve OK, to su ovako više priče izvan foruma, tj. nisam znala što je to točno značilo "nije u redu".

A propos grižnje savjesti da se prerano stalo s terapijom... ne znam... ja se uvijek mislim da ne može utrogestan ispravit nepravilne kromosome, ali može produljit neznatno cijelu stvar (jer evo, ja nisam niti bez njega prokrvarila naglo, nego se to tipa menga-like krvarenje nastavilo tjednima, a plod je ustrajao i na endometrij sav u hematomima)... on je tu onako... helping hand zato jer je kod punkcije oštećeno žuto tijelo, tj. njegovo je djelovanje vrlo ograničeno, a sve je ipak zapisano u plodu, vezano za ta prva trimestra trudnoće - plod diktira što će i kako će biti, a to se još prije transfera ne može točno vidjeti kakav je koji plod... 

Ako sam dobro skužila, paradigma bolnica u takvim slučajevima se razlikuje. Paradigma SD-a je dati uputu trudnici da sve hoda i radi normalno, u nadi da će doći do spontanog čišćenja, paradigma Petrove je poleći trudnicu, i to je eventualno bitno znati.

*Aurora**, sretno!!!!

*AB*, sretno!!!

Svima sretno!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro svim curama na forumu, evo i forumska kavica................ :Coffee:  pa se poslužite...........

*Bab*, puno te pozdravljam ........sve znaš...........
*
Alma_itd*  :Love: 

*Aurora* i AB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Makica

aurora, sretnoooooo! vibre do neba!
alma, samo hrabro naprijed, vidim da si se dobro pripremila!
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve sto nam treba!
arizona, javi betu!

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, držim fige za sutra i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> Nakon 5,5 dugih godina borbe s neplodnošču, napokon sam i ja dočekala svoj prvi embrio transfer i doči u čekalice. Danas mi je tek 5 DPT, simptoma nema nikakvih osim lagano štpanja u donjem djelu trbuha, ogromnog apetita  i jako bolnih ciceka. 
> Dugo nisam bila na forumu jer ono što smo prolazili u našoj borbi ovdje u Hrvatskoj nije bilo ni motivirajuće ni ohrabrujuće, tako da i ova naša dva prekrasna embrija   su uspjeh ogroman ko kuća. Stoga će mi trebat vremena da pohvatam sve konce, a do tada svima kolektivno šaljem i vibrice i zagrljaje


drago mi je da si opet s nama i želim ti čim prije seljenje na trudnički pdf (a nas navrati pozdraviti ponekad)
Aurora* i AB,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bete!

----------


## pirica

> Pozdrav svima,
> 
> Nakon 5,5 dugih godina borbe s neplodnošču, napokon sam i ja dočekala svoj prvi embrio transfer i doči u čekalice. Danas mi je tek 5 DPT, simptoma nema nikakvih osim lagano štpanja u donjem djelu trbuha, ogromnog apetita  i jako bolnih ciceka. 
> Dugo nisam bila na forumu jer ono što smo prolazili u našoj borbi ovdje u Hrvatskoj nije bilo ni motivirajuće ni ohrabrujuće, tako da i ova naša dva prekrasna embrija   su uspjeh ogroman ko kuća. Stoga će mi trebat vremena da pohvatam sve konce, a do tada svima kolektivno šaljem i vibrice i zagrljaje


*kia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mališani čvrsto prime za mamicu
p.s. drago mi je si ponovno s nama

----------


## Charlie

*Kia* drago mi te ponovno vidjeti i to još s tako lijepim vijestima! Šaljem tisuće ~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto prime!
*Aurora* fenomenalne vijesti i ~~~~~~~ da se tako i nastavi!
Vezano za prestajanje s terapijom i grižnju savjesti - mogu samo potpisati Inu33. Pričala sam s više doktora na tu temu i svi se slažu da se terapijom u toj najranijom fazi ne može zaustaviti spontani koji kreće.
Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Arizona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~obraduj nas danas sa svojom betom
Ja sam sinoc u hitnoj ponovo vadila betu,cekam danas rezultat,pa da mogu konacno prestati sa tabletama i vaginaletama,ali imam neki osjecaj da jos uvijek raste,naravno ne onako kako bi trebala i da se samo agonija nastavlja :Evil or Very Mad: 
Bab cekam vijesti i od tebe :Love:

----------


## Bab

Ina, Visibaba, Kadauna, Mare41, Sela, Alma...ma svima šaljem ogromne puse. Ou ovakve divne ljude je puno lakše sve prebroditi...
Krv sam izvadila, sad čekam rezultate...i iskreno skroz sam mirna... kako mi je zapisano tako će i biti i ja tu ništa ne mogu promijeniti.

Alma, želim ti najbolji mogući scenarij u ovom trenutku...a to je da ß počne padat i da se ova agonija što prije privede kraju.

----------


## ježić

ah cure, to je tako tužno :Sad: . *bab, alma*

----------


## Bab

evo nalaza...158.8, znači u tri dana je narasla samo za 12.
Molim Vas mišljenje...jel mogu ja na svoju ruku prestat s utrićima pa da beta počne padati ili šta da radim???

Ne mogu više ovo podnosit...vađenje krvi, iščekivanje...a sve uzalud  :Sad:

----------


## Makica

bab, zao mi je... :Love:  da sam ti, nazvala bih prvo kliniku ili barem svoju ginekologicu prije. ne bih radila nista na svoju ruku. iako ce ti oni vjerojatno reci da prestanes...ali, svakako bih nazvala prvo.

----------


## Pinky

uf, bab, alma, strašno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*bab*, tako mi je žao

----------


## tigrical

bab, alma, žao mi je

vita22 :Love:

----------


## ina33

> evo nalaza...158.8, znači u tri dana je narasla samo za 12.
> Molim Vas mišljenje...jel mogu ja na svoju ruku prestat s utrićima pa da beta počne padati ili šta da radim???
> 
> Ne mogu više ovo podnosit...vađenje krvi, iščekivanje...a sve uzalud


Po meni - stani sa svime, po meni, nema šanse da to izađe više na dobro (urednu trudnoću), to je vjerojatno krom. nepravilan embrij se nakačio (kao što je i najčešće slučaj u ranim spontanima). 

Držim palčeve da beta krene u minus i da ne dođe do nastavka trudnoće i da krvarenje čim prije uslijedi jer koji put zna trajati iznenađujuće dugo (kažem ti, meni 4 tjedna kucalo srce na slaborastuću betu i endometrij u hematomima, curi koju znam tipa 20 dana od prestanka srca da počne krvarenje). I, znaj svoje opcije. Iskreno, da se meni ponovi situacija kao missed ab pred par godina mislim da bih se odlučila na abortus (to se tako vodi, jer se na kucajuće srce i lošu betu to ne može drugačije voditi). Ali... tu sama sebe vodiš, jer pak u tom području jako zavisiš o svjetonazronom obzoru bolnice kojoj gravitiraš.

Iskreno, mislim da je ovo neloš rasplet i da će se to uskoro (par tjedana maks) sve rasplest. Najgore bi bilo, nakon slučaja mog i slidad ti to govorim, da je išlo tipa 250... i tako trajalo do missed aba u 10. tjednu.

Držim palčeve za brzi rasplet i ne boj se kiretaže, ako bude bila potrebna, u odnosu na tu sagu krvarenja meni je to bila mila majka i nakon toga mi je bilo sve super da sam se čudila ženama koje je dožive kao muku i nastoje izbjeć, ona je bila moj doslovni fizički i psihički spas jer su prestali fizički bolovi i stalno iščekivanje nekog masivnog krvarenja, a tako sam živjela i radila tjednima (konačno mi je ipak embrij bio stao i to na dan kad smo se maltene odlučili na "abortus" (ne ide na uputnicu) jer mi je bilo još bezveze radit biopsiju korionskih i dokazivat komisijama da to nije OK).

Držim ti palčeve!

----------


## ina33

Tj. s obzirom na to kako malo raste, nadam se da će ti uskoro krenut u plato pa prema dolje. Mislim da nema opasnosti od neke missed ab sage, ali javi se dr-ovima svakako - ne vezano za nastavak terapije, ja tu ne bih imala dilema i stala bih sa svime - nego se taj pad mora popratiti.

----------


## Bab

Hvala Ina na svemu.
Sad mi je dr R. rekao da nikako ne prekidam terapiju i da u četvrtak izvadim još jednu ß  :Sad:  :Sad: 

I ja znam da od ove priče ništa, da nam nije suđeno, i ne razumijem sad ovu odluku doktora  :Undecided: 

Ina, moram ti priznati da me ovaj tvoj post pošteno streso  :Sad: ...baš je onak surov i realan i moram priznat da sam jaakoo tužna radi svega. Nakon toliko godina i postupaka napokon dočekamo tu pozitivnu ß i sad se na kraju sve ovako zakomplicira...

u grlu mi je knedla ko planina velika i bojim se da će me ugušiti :Crying or Very sad: 

I znam da nisam niti prva niti nažalost zadnja kojoj se ovako nešto dešava, ali me baš pogodilo.

Ljubim Vas sve drage moje !!!

----------


## ina33

Draga Bab, žao mi je, meni je osobno taj dio s beta sagom bio najgori. 

Vezano za nastavak terapije.. neki dan sam čula od jedne cure da je jedan dr. jednoj rekao da na trend bete 12 pa 9 nastavi s terapijom. Ja to, iskreno, ne razumijem, pa čak niti ako ukalkuliram tipa da to nisu blastociste i da je vraćeno više lošihi embrija. Što su ti točno vratili i koji je ovo dan nakon transfera?

Mislim da ja ne bih imala nekih dilema a propos prestanka s terapijom, a opet, nastavila ili prestala, iduća beta će, daj Bože, najiskrenije, bit tipa 70 i bit će jasno da se ne nastavlja dalje pa te nastavak s terapijom neće puno "zablokirat" u čišćenju. Tj., nećeš se nešto "usositi" s nastavkom terapije maksimalno ćeš eventualno odgodit krvarenje za nekih tipa 7 dana, po meni.

Jako mi je žao... koji put je to stvarno "tako blizu, a tako daleko".

----------


## ina33

Ovo a propos nerazumijevanja... valjda je to rubrika "zabilježeno u literaturi i praksi", a mi vozimo ovo što je "zabilježeno na forumu", tj. naš je pogled bitno uži. Držim palčeve najviše za mir sada.

----------


## ivica_k

> ah cure, to je tako tužno. *bab, alma*


žao mi je curke :Sad:

----------


## ruža82

Bab žao mi je, i mene muče biokemijske, iako su moje bete bile manje, već dok sam išla na drugo vađenje sam prestala s utrićima jer sam mislila da je to stvarno odgađanje neizbježnog i samo sam željela što prije procurit. iako je nada uvijek bila ogromna, al nekako u sebi sam znala da ništa od toga biti neće :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## molu

draga Bab  :Love: 

znam kroz što prolaziš, jer je na mojoj pov. bolesti nekoliko spontanih i vanmaternična. Poznat mi je taj osjećaj od sreće do tuge u nekoliko koraka...

Ne znam što bih ti rekla draga osim drži se... nadam se da će sve proći što bezbolnije po tebe. :Heart: 

I vjeruj mi, mada znam da se sad to čini nemoguća misija, poslije kiše dolazi sunce

----------


## mare41

> Ovo a propos nerazumijevanja... valjda je to rubrika "zabilježeno u literaturi i praksi", a mi vozimo ovo što je "zabilježeno na forumu", tj. naš je pogled bitno uži. Držim palčeve najviše za mir sada.


 Slažem se s ovim, i koliko god nama to zvučalo, po forumskom iskustvu, nemoguće (a pogotovo sa strane onih koji su na forumu puno godina, i na taj način imaju puno iskustva), sigurno je da doktori znaju zašto ne puštaju bete koje i malo rastu.

----------


## Bab

Ma ja sam bila u čistom prirodnjaku i vratili su mi jedan zametak tri dana nakon punkcije. i danas mi je 17 dnt... A ß od prvog dana rastu kilavo 

10 dnt je ß bila 51,8, pa 12 dnt 95,9, pa 14 dnt 146,6 i danas tj 17 dnt 158,8.

 Tako da nema kod nas te sheme sa odustajanjem jednog od zametaka i sličnih stvari.
Ma ništa, poslušat ću dr-a i nastavit sa utrićima do četvrtka kada trebam izvadit novu ß...i iskreno se nadam da će tada počet padat.

I ja sam više luda od tih biokemijskih...ovo mi je 4-ta i već mi se gade.
Ina, jel ovu moju priču isto računam ko biokemijsku, ha?

----------


## ina33

> Ne znam što bih ti rekla draga osim drži se... nadam se da će sve proći što bezbolnije po tebe.


Moram ovo potpisati jer je to sad stvarno najbitnije  :Heart: . 

Jako sam se dvoumila da li pisati svoja iskustva, a opet, pitala si... ne mogu te ignorirat niti napisat neku.... hebrangovsku diplomatsku... jer znam da je meni vikki doslovno spasila razum i glavu prošli put sa svojom realom i detaljima, meni je tako bilo puno lakše čekati i tražila sam kao očajnik neku češću paradigmu da mi neko ko je to prošao kaže kako to je ... tj. da mi neko kaže iz iskustva kako to je i kako je završilo kod njega.

----------


## ina33

> I ja sam više luda od tih biokemijskih...ovo mi je 4-ta i već mi se gade.
> Ina, jel ovu moju priču isto računam ko biokemijsku, ha?


Da. Meni je pretprošli put dr. računao kao biokemijsku, a izvukla sam se "za dlaku", već sam bila spremna opet za missed ab/abortus priču. Dakle, 2 blastociste - beta je 14 dpt bila 300, 16 dpt 333, onda tipa 19 dpt, hvala Bogu, 17, i nakon toga je vrlo brzo došla menga.

Ali, ako nastavi rasti mic-po-mic moraš je popratiti, jer ti se onda ovisno o slikama na UZV-u dg. može pretvorit u blighted ovum, sumnjam da će missed s ovakvim malim rastom bete. Tj. moraš je popratiti, vikki je imala i dg. vm s malom betom i ništa se tu nije moralo raditi, ali moraš je popratiti.

----------


## ina33

Ako bude uredna trudnoća, bit će prva zabilježena na forumu, čini mi se, naravno da ti to želim... To ti je neki moj kontekst koji ja znam...

----------


## Tibi

o *Bab* ne zvuči baš dobro  :Sad: , a s druge strane imam jako veliko povjerenje u dr.R i ja bih ga na tvom mjestu poslušala...
znam da ti je ovo užasno teško i zato drži se draga  :Love:   :Heart: 

svim tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj, a čekalicama bete da ugledaju velike brojčice  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Joj, nemaš pojma kolko sam ti zahvalna na svemu...i da nije lijepo za čuti sve ovo ali i ja volim postaviti stvari onako kako stoje i ne ufuravat si neke mašnice i balončiće u glavi...

Izgleda da je nama suđeno proći onaj najteži dio puta... i nije problem, šta god se pred mene postavilo ja ću spremno preskočiti svaku prepreku samo da jednog dana dočekam svoje malo sunce...

Sad ću si dopustiti koji dan tugovanja i nadam se da ću vrlo brzo biti opet u MPO kolotečini i borbi za onaj pravi, jaki, zdravi embrij koji će nam donjeti toliko očekivanu i željenu sreću.

Alma...kad ti očekuješ rezultate???

----------


## Sela

*Bab* mila,hrabra si ti, :Love: evo sve su ti cure vec rekle..Ovaj puta je malo nedostajalo,a zna se sto slijedi sljedeci puta. :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Draga *Bab* šaljem zagrljaje. I želim ti da sve prođe što blaže za tebe, kako god završilo.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, jako mi je žao zbog svih vas koje ste doživjele biokemijske trudnoće. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to kad se razveseliš i pomisliš da si trudan i onda sve propadne. No nije li istina da su nakon biokemijske puno veće šanse za pravu trudnoću? 

Evo kod mene bete uvijek negativne i uvijek postoji duboko unutra sumnja je li nešto možda nije u redu kad se i super embriji ne primaju. Vi bar znate da taj korak funkcionira, da se dogodi implantacija. Sada još samo treba pričekati onu pravu mrvicu i to će biti to! 

Pričala sam s jednom curom koja je kao i ja kod dr. Reša. Ona ima problem da proizvede doista malo jajnih stanica, a ako i proizvede, ne ne oplode se baš. Npr. prošli put od 7js oplodila se svega jedna. NO! Ta jedna se primila. Nažalost nije potrajalo, ali ona sada zna da je maternica sposobna za tu implantaciju i nekako osjeća više nade za dalje.

Ma joj, teško je i jedno i drugo valjda. I te biokemijske su negdje pakao, ali i to kad ti se sve uvijek oplodi - kao meni - a opet ništa od implantacije... 

Puno sreće svima nama da dođemo do tih velikih trbušćića i onda naših beba na cikama!

----------


## Kadauna

> Da. Meni je pretprošli put dr. računao kao biokemijsku, a izvukla sam se "za dlaku", već sam bila spremna opet za missed ab/abortus priču. Dakle, 2 blastociste - beta je 14 dpt bila 300, 16 dpt 333, onda tipa 19 dpt, hvala Bogu, 17, i nakon toga je vrlo brzo došla menga.
> 
> Ali, ako nastavi rasti mic-po-mic moraš je popratiti, jer ti se onda ovisno o slikama na UZV-u dg. može pretvorit u blighted ovum, sumnjam da će missed s ovakvim malim rastom bete. Tj. moraš je popratiti, vikki je imala i dg. vm s malom betom i ništa se tu nije moralo raditi, ali moraš je popratiti.


*Bab*, sve si čula od cura.......... posebno Ine...  ja tipujem ta je ovo biokemijska koja se nakratko prikvačila i već je u odlasku bez obzira na kilavo rastuću betu. Nadam se da ćeš proći bez kiretaže, a što se tiče vanmaternične, hm......... bila sam ziher da su one uvijek s velikim betama jer se plod u jajovodu dobro hrani ali je na krivom mjestu. Moja je bila preko 1000 ali evo čitam da je Vikki imala vm s niskom betom!?
Bab, sretno i da prođeš bez bolnice, kiretaže, etc. ali bih nakon 4. biokemijske stvarno sjela doktorima i biolozima na dušu da razjasnimo zašto je to tako. Ti očito svaki puta dođeš do trudnoće ali samo biokemijske............  od 5 transfera - 4 trudnoće i to biokemijske, to je nešto što bih ja dalje istraživala i ne bi mi bilo dovoljno da kažu da trebate potrefiti pravi embriji, što ga čini u vašem slučaju pravim ili što ga možda ne čini pravim/idealnim?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> No nije li istina da su nakon biokemijske puno veće šanse za pravu trudnoću?


*Valamala*, to se kaže samo nakon 1.biokemijske... 

*Bab*, jako jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Da, nisam skužila, od 5 transfera 4 biokemijske?! Žao mi je i slažem se, trebalo bi to malo istražiti

----------


## ina33

Ironijom sudbine, meni se samoj vraća u glavu ta rečenica o biokemijskima, ja sam je potencirala (iz svoje perspektive prije trudnoće - nikad ništa). Sad se javno odričem od te rečenice - ako se biokemijske ponavljaju, a pogotovo u visokim godinama, oprez. Na tvom mjestu bih, *bab*, istražila što se istražit da, i vrtila dalje s promjenom terapija ili bez. Sretno!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, jako mi je žao zbog svih vas koje ste doživjele biokemijske trudnoće. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je to kad se razveseliš i pomisliš da si trudan i onda sve propadne. No nije li istina da su nakon biokemijske puno veće šanse za pravu trudnoću? 
> 
> Evo kod mene bete uvijek negativne i uvijek postoji duboko unutra sumnja je li nešto možda nije u redu kad se i super embriji ne primaju. Vi bar znate da taj korak funkcionira, da se dogodi implantacija. Sada još samo treba pričekati onu pravu mrvicu i to će biti to! 
> 
> Pričala sam s jednom curom koja je kao i ja kod dr. Reša. Ona ima problem da proizvede doista malo jajnih stanica, a ako i proizvede, ne ne oplode se baš. Npr. prošli put od 7js oplodila se svega jedna. NO! Ta jedna se primila. Nažalost nije potrajalo, ali ona sada zna da je maternica sposobna za tu implantaciju i nekako osjeća više nade za dalje.
> 
> Ma joj, teško je i jedno i drugo valjda. I te biokemijske su negdje pakao, ali i to kad ti se sve uvijek oplodi - kao meni - a opet ništa od implantacije... 
> 
> Puno sreće svima nama da dođemo do tih velikih trbušćića i onda naših beba na cikama!



Ajoj ValaMala, nije to baš tako jednostavno kako se čini.. doći to trudnoće i onda prolaziti bolnice i kiretaže ili terapije citostatikom zbog vanmaternične ili vađenje jajovoda i nije uopće lakše za podnositi nego negativna beta. Evo Bab već 4. put ima biokemijsku trudnoću, nada velika i na kraju ništa  :Sad: (

Ti si do sada imala 2 klomifenska to jest gotovo prirodna postupka s malim brojem stanica odnosno embrija i jedan postupak u punoj stimulaciji. Kažeš da si imala super embrije? Što to uopće može značiti u novim okolnostima usljed zakona? Da su bili bez fragmentacije, nisu bile blastice.......... da je dioba bila očekivana bez zastoja i kašnjenja? Koliko ti je ukupno vraćeno embrija u ta dva recimo prirodna postupka i tom stimuliranom? 4? nažalost stvarno treba oko 10ak embrija da bi se dobio onaj 1-2 dobitna embrija, pogledaj malo ovdje: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...paka&Itemid=73
i ovdje: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...paka&Itemid=73

----------


## Kadauna

ValaMala, ono što sam htjela reći da si ti još u prosjeku, apsolutno u prosjeku s tvojim stimulacijama i postupcima............. u stimuliranom postupku i pod normalnim uvjetima tek recimo svaka 4. žena ostvari trudnoću, kod nas bi ta stopa obzirom na zakon trebala biti i niža, možda svaka 5. žena ostvari trudnoću..... a u klomifenskim postupcima je taj postotak još manji................


Ima i jedan topic na tu temu, ako nađem - dignem ga...........

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, hvala ti. Imaš pravo, iza mene je samo jedan postupak, ova dva prirodnjaka su oba proizvela po 1 stanicu, ne može se iz tog uzorka ništa pametno zaključiti. Nadam se da ću u stimuliranom postupku u Ljubljani, koji je ispred nas, imati više jajnih stanica, te da ćemo onda imati bolju sliku o svemu. 

Da, nemam pojma na žalost kakvi su moji embriji bili. Znam koliko stanični, ali ne i puno o njima. To je jedna stvar koja me živcira ovdje, uvijek te netko tješi i uvijek ti kažu embriji su super itd, ali ne dobiješ prave informacije. Pitao me dr. Reš imam li slike embrija koje su mi vratili, naravno nemam. Kod njih ih uvijek slikaju, evo javlja mi ova cura što je danas tamo imala transfer, da su zajedno s dr. ona i muž gledali sliku embrija i da im je sve objasnio.

Ono što sam napisala o biokemijskim je samo nešto što sam čula nedavno, zapravo je tu na forumu netko pisao o istraživanjima koja su pokazala veći postotak trudnoća u sljedećim pokušajima kod cura koje su imale biok. No, nisam bila skužila koliko je naša bab imala biokemijskih.  :Sad:  To je definitivno previše i ona i m bi trebali pokušati istražiti koliko god mogu i posavjetovati se s nekim dr. koji zna o tome

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mojih rezultata bet 196 :Laughing:  da nije tragicno bilo bi smijesno.Dakle hronoloski 12dnt 110, 14dnt 137, 16dnt 196 i naravno u srijedu opet vadim betu da vidimo koliko je narasla,a do tad se kljukam utrogestanima i estrofenom.Na poslu sjedim a u mislima sam u cekaonici kod dr.Meni je ovo 4 transfer i jedino je prosli put beta bila 0.Sad sam se stvarno nadala,jer sam kontala,ok ako bude pozitivna nece otici sa mengom jer je ne mogu dobiti zbog estrofema.Kontala sam da su prosle dvije otisle jer sam prokrvarila.Ali ovdje ocito nesto ne stima,jer je svaki put isto.Ako laze koza ne laze... Hm,jedva cekam slijedecu sedmicu da idem na razgovor,ako mi ne bude dao da radim dodatne pretrage otecu mu moj dosije i odoh ja dalje.Toliko sam za vikend citala o imunologiji i trombofiliji da sam sanjala da imam trombofiliju i tako sam bila sretna jer znam da cu konacno dobiti heparin :Laughing:  Ludaca
Bab znas vec :Love:

----------


## Pinky

alma, duboko vjerujem da će ti heparin donijeti sreću ko meni. ja sam bila imala 2 biokemijske i satrale su me, sa puno manjom betom nego što je tvoja  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Bab draga, drži se :Love: !
Alma ja se ipak nadam da kod tebe bude sve ok, ovo povećanje bete je koliko toliko dobro, pa evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
A što se tiče trobofilije i heparina, i ja sam bila sretna što se otkrilo nešto u što sam odavno sumnjala, i sada sve nade polažem u heparine :Grin: , ali me i strah ako ne uspijem, ne znam dal se uopće više nadati... :Sad: ...milijun osjećaja je u nei, radost, tuga, strah, veselje....ma sve se zbrkalo u meni :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mimi81

Evo da se i ja priključim razgovoru o biokemijskoj, mislim da sam negdje pročitala da su veće šanse za trudnoću ako se biokemijska dogodi prije ulaska u mpo vode. I mene brinu te biokemijske...

----------


## mimi81

Bab žao mi je, želim ti sve najbolje  :Love: 
Cure nek vam bete budu lijepe, velike.
Trudnice neka bebe narastu velike i bucmaste  :Smile: 
Svima kojim treba, good vibrations!

----------


## kia

Bab i Alma ovo je stvarno jako tužno  :Crying or Very sad:  Toliko težimo pozitivnoj beti i plusu na testu, a onda ovakvo razočaranje....  :Crying or Very sad:  ... od ogromne radosti do goleme tuge u samo par dana, koma  :Crying or Very sad:  Držite se  :Love: 

Moj mali doprinos na temu kvalitete embrija, možda nekom pomogne. Mi smo dobili 6 JS i oplodilo se svih 6. Vraćena su nam 2 embrija i nisu vraćeni najveći. Zajedno sa dr.smo pogledali slike i objasnila nam je da su ova 2 školski velika i da su se pravovremeno i pravilno duplala i da su po njima takvi (bez obzira što nisu največi) najbolji. Za ove ostale je rekla da su super za smrzavanje. Uglavnom imamo slike svih 6 na sticku i papiru.

Svima puno hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj zao  mi  je cure  sto morate prolazit kroz te *ebene  biokemijske   :Sad: 
svima puno  srece  dalje, drzite  se  :Love: 

ja sutra na 1 . UZV  da vidimo imal sta  :Smile:

----------


## kriistiina

Cure moje stvarno mi je žao zbog biokemijkih, zaista nema ništa gore.... 

Obećala sam javiti kad budem znala za cure iz Petrove, dosada nas dvije imamo bete 0.... Nisam se čula sa ostale četiri, ali ako budem znala javim vam se ... 

Sretno svima... 

P.S. i ja bih heparin iako ne znam imam li tu trombofiliju. I pitanje, zašto me ne šalju na neke dodatne pretrage, već treći ICSI nije uspio, a po njihovom sve savršeno... Kod mene sve ok, s-gram katastrofa, ali stanica se lijepo oplodi, bude 8-stanična, ma sve 5.... Malo sam dosadna, ali eto  :Smile: ...

----------


## taca70

Bab, jako mi je zao, pratila sam te i stvarno nije mirisalo na dobro. Moja druga biokemijska je bila s glupim betama 6,10,15,16 i dr mi je povecao Utrice na 3x3 oralno a ja krvarim ko slon. Bolje da se ne sjecam te agonije. Medutim, cvrsto vjerujem u vas uspjeh, samo ce ti trebati upornosti i zivaca.  :Love: 
alma_itd, isto se odnosi i na tebe. Znam da nije lako ali vjeruj da uspjeh nece izostati.

----------


## vita22

Cure moje ovo je tužno s biokemijskim drž te se sve....................ništa od mog transfera stali smo se razvijati dan prije blastica.........ponovo 9 mj....

----------


## ina33

Mogu samo reći, kao Oliver.. ne razumin ništa više... Privatnici tu kažu prestanak terapije, ne sjećam se više što su mi Slovenci govorili, mislim da ih nisam ni pitala jer nakon FET-ova kod njih niti ne ide nikakva terapija (osim štoperice na transferu). Ako se više sjećam Lučingerovih paradigmi na betu 10 više nije bilo terapije. Vjerojatno je to sve dio neke velike slike... a na kraju, što je statistički relevantno, ko će ga znati, mi imamo ovaj tu...forumski uzorak... to je moja "radna paradigma".

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ako se više sjećam Lučingerovih paradigmi na betu 10 više nije bilo terapije.


Na betu 19 je. Ma ko će ga više znati...nekad mi se čini da to ovisi kak mu puhne.

----------


## linalena

Bila ja danas na dogovoru za dalje, i na moju betu 8,8 kaže dokica da je nekaj bilo al niš značajno. Hmm kaj god to značilo, ja sam tak i tak već bila u sljedećem postupku. Ali me neda odmah u prirodnjak jer da imam previše kila (165cm i 79 kg), a da prirodnjaci ne uspijeva s kilama viška. Tak da sam na strogoj dijeti i radimo malu pauzu, 4 i 5 mj. Nadamo se onda u 6om u punu stimulaciju, ili ak ne dođu lijekovi u prirodnjak ili u Sloveniju. 

ps-naravno da vaga pokazuje 80 ali ja to ne želim priznati  :Cool:

----------


## miba

Bab, vita22,alma_itd :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Bab, sve znaš!  :Sad: 
Alma  :Love: 
Cure, žao mi je! Tako bi rado da vas mogu razveseliti ali danas neću to ni pokušavati! Odtugujte koliko vam treba, pa u nove pobjede! Ljubim vas! :Heart:

----------


## molu

vita22 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## seka35

evo i mene sa ultrazvuka! danas smo 11+6 znaci sutra sam u 13 tjednu! bebica je duga 62mm i tesk 50 gr.  i jako vitalna sto se tice bebice sve ok.
 e ,sad malo me zabrinuo dr. kod nuhalnog nabora jel je malo veci tj. 3 mm i  predlozio mi da napravim  markere na down. 
eto dovolno da se zabrinem ,ali jako sam pozoitivna i smirena ,pa cu i to napraviti.
  inace sam  trudnica dr. resa .pa smo odlucili da idemo u ljubljanu to napraviti ,jel kod nas to ne rade.
   ako netko ima neka iskustva neka mi se javi

----------


## miba

-imam pitanje za Pinky i ostale cure koje ste obavile pretrage na trombofiliju i ostale imunološke pretrage-koliko vremena treba za te pretrage i mogu li se one raditi paralelno s postupkom? Pitam jer mi je Dr. na moje traženje pretraga odgovorio da će nam oduzeti puno vremena, naravno uz ostala uvjeravanja da nemam indikacije itd., a ja mislim da bi ih baš trebala napraviti i tako možda spriječiti što se spriječiti da!

----------


## molu

draga miba za te pretrage kao i za ostalo treba vremena, prebaci se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-I...RETRAGE/page30

pa će ti cure vjerojatno sve potanko objasniti

a ja šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, nisam sve detaljno čitala, ne stignem....
al sam uspjela vidjeti da ima i lijepih i onih ružnih vijesti

draga *Bab* jako mi je žao što to prolaziš  :Love: 
znam da ti je jako teško, i neka agonija završi što prije
drži mi se  :Heart: 

*kia*  :Heart:  drago mi je što si opet s nama i pogotovo sa ovako lijepim vijestima

svim ostalim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, a svim trudnicama koje su to postale dok nisam tipkala ovih dana - žalim sve najbolje

----------


## bugaboo

Cure jako mi je zao za biokemijske :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Vita :Love:  :Sad: 

Seka mrvica je vec lijepo narasla, neka tako bude i dalje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

Svim cekalicama bete puno vibrica
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*seka*, tako i treba da si vesela i pozitivna. Ja ti ne znam puno o tome, sigurno će ti se javiti cure koje znaju, no ono što znam je da u ogromnom postotku beba kod kojih postoji neka sumnja, ona se pokaže neosnovana i pretrage potvrde da je sve ok! Puno sreće

----------


## Pinky

> -imam pitanje za Pinky i ostale cure koje ste obavile pretrage na trombofiliju i ostale imunološke pretrage-koliko vremena treba za te pretrage i mogu li se one raditi paralelno s postupkom? Pitam jer mi je Dr. na moje traženje pretraga odgovorio da će nam oduzeti puno vremena, naravno uz ostala uvjeravanja da nemam indikacije itd., a ja mislim da bi ih baš trebala napraviti i tako možda spriječiti što se spriječiti da!


15 dana sam čekala nalaze. svakako ih obavi, valjat će ti. ako ne za sada, za drugi put. ili da znaš da li da uključić heparin ako ostaneš trudna.

----------


## Mury

> -imam pitanje za Pinky i ostale cure koje ste obavile pretrage na trombofiliju i ostale imunološke pretrage-koliko vremena treba za te pretrage i mogu li se one raditi paralelno s postupkom? Pitam jer mi je Dr. na moje traženje pretraga odgovorio da će nam oduzeti puno vremena, naravno uz ostala uvjeravanja da nemam indikacije itd., a ja mislim da bi ih baš trebala napraviti i tako možda spriječiti što se spriječiti da!


Ja sam nalaze radila u VG, sve osim homocisteina ( njega sam radil na VV), i ovi u VG bili gotovi za cca3-4 tjedna, a na VV za jedan dan ( s tim što sam se na VV trebala naručiti i čekala cca mjesec dana od narudžbe do vađenja krvi), a u VG bez narudžbe dođeš natašte s uputnicom izvaditi krv.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> -imam pitanje za Pinky i ostale cure koje ste obavile pretrage na trombofiliju i ostale imunološke pretrage-koliko vremena treba za te pretrage i mogu li se one raditi paralelno s postupkom? Pitam jer mi je Dr. na moje traženje pretraga odgovorio da će nam oduzeti puno vremena, naravno uz ostala uvjeravanja da nemam indikacije itd., a ja mislim da bi ih baš trebala napraviti i tako možda spriječiti što se spriječiti da!


Samo ti napravi sve pretrage. Oduzet će ti mjesec dana (mislim da to nije puno vremena). I ja sam sve obavila u Vinogradskoj osim homocisteina.

----------


## pirica

*Bab, alma*  :Love:

----------


## martinstoss

Svim curama šaljem puno pozitivne energije, pozitivnih misli, poljubaca, zagrljaja i želim puno, puno sreće. Držite se, ne dajte se! Zajedno smo jače!  :Kiss:  
*tina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe, razveseli nas sutra!

----------


## ina33

> inace sam trudnica dr. resa .pa smo odlucili da idemo u ljubljanu to napraviti ,jel kod nas to ne rade.
> ako netko ima neka iskustva neka mi se javi


Što ti znači "markeri za down"? Ideš na biopsiju korionskih resica ili na amniocentezu, pretpostavljam da si kombinirani probir narpavila u BIH? Ili to ideš na kombinirani probir (mjerenje nuhalnog + vađenje krvi) u Ljubljanu. Vidim sad par pdf-ova da si se prijavila na topic biopsija korionskih resica, pa pretpostavljam da na to ideš, svo iskustvo o tome ti je par pdf-ova niže. Sretno!

----------


## seka35

mjerenje nuhalnog nabora sam radila kod nas .  Krvnu analizu ne rade kod nas ,pa cu to raditi u ljubljani ,ali amniecentezu definitivno necu raditi!

----------


## ina33

> mjerenje nuhalnog nabora sam radila kod nas . Krvnu analizu ne rade kod nas ,pa cu to raditi u ljubljani ,ali amniecentezu definitivno necu raditi!


Onda to znači da ideš na kombinirani probir, ako te dobro razumijem, zbunila si me jer si se javila na topicu biopsija korionskih resica, koja je jednako invazivna pretraga kao i amniocenteza, samo se radi ranije tijekom trudnoće. Sretno!

Rezultati komibniranog probira su ili takvi da kažu da nema povećanog rizika ili da je povećani rizik pa se onda par, ako želi, upućuje na detaljniju dijagnostiku (to je amnio ili biopsija korionskih resica - koja ide ranije u trudnoći). Ako si se već smisla, možeš i odbiti bilo kakvo daljnje testiranje jer ono ima smisla jedino ako to par želi i nije obavezno.

Sve ti je o tome ipak opsežnije na ovom topicu, bila sam u tim dilemama jer mi je double pokazao povišen rizik za Down (1:84) pa sam radila amnio.

Evo topic di se detaljno razglaba o kombiniranom probiru, amniocentezi i ostalim načinima prenatalne dijagnostike, uključivo dileme ići ili ne ići, tamo su ti i sva iskustva, ne pišu ljudi o tome na ovom podforumu, niti na ovom topicu, tako da ovdje nećeš baš naći iskustva o tome, nego na ovom dolje topicu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6480-Pr...)-da-ne/page18

----------


## visibaba

> ova naša dva prekrasna embrija


*kia*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: , bas sam se pitala hoces li se javiti. goleme, goleme vibre ti saljem da je ovo dobitni postupak *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*. tako sam sretna da nakon sve one visegodisnje agonije, napokon mozes podijeliti s nama lijepe vijesti. nadam se da je ovo tek pocetak tvoje srece!
*
Aurora**  mislim na tebe i nadam se *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bab, alma*  zao mi je. sve je vec receno, nemam vise sto pametno dodati. suosjecam s vama, znam da je tuga golema i zato vam samo saljem puno virtualnih zagrljaja :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Seka35*, kad se radi kombinirani probir važno je da UZV i vađenje krvi budu isti dan jer se nalazi tumače zajedno, i to se radi najkasnije do 12+5 tjedana trudnoće jer nakon toga veličina nuhalnog nabora više nije relevantan pokazatelj. To možeš napraviti i u Zagrebu, ne trebaš ići u Ljubljanu (osim ako želiš) - ako te još nešto zanima konkretno pošalji PP! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> -imam pitanje za Pinky i ostale cure koje ste obavile pretrage na trombofiliju i ostale imunološke pretrage-koliko vremena treba za te pretrage i mogu li se one raditi paralelno s postupkom? Pitam jer mi je Dr. na moje traženje pretraga odgovorio da će nam oduzeti puno vremena, naravno uz ostala uvjeravanja da nemam indikacije itd., a ja mislim da bi ih baš trebala napraviti i tako možda spriječiti što se spriječiti da!


Miba, i meni su svi dr govorili da mi pretrage ne trebaju te da su spontani vjerojano bili zbog greske na plodu. Na ST kavici cure su me ipak nagovorile da inzistiram na pretragama i to sam trazila. Dobila sam uputnici (koja je s brojem sifre da nista ne platis iako nemam participaciju). Sve se svodi na obicno vadjenje krvi na odjelu patologije i cekas 15 dana. Nazalost, i na moje iznenadjenje, test je pozitivan i sada trebam heparin. Jos kad pomislim da mi je prvi ICSI zavrsio biokemijskom.....MIslim da bi to trebalo napraviti u svakom MPO postupku (Martina 123 je puno o tome pisala), a pogotovo ako je bilo vise spontanih. Pogotovo kad mi je dr rekao da su moji spontani najvjerojatnije posljedica trombofilije :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

*Marchie37* čestitam od  :Heart:  na prelijepoj beti!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Neka od sad sve bude baš savršeno!

----------


## ina33

> *Marchie37* čestitam od  na prelijepoj beti!!!  Neka od sad sve bude baš savršeno!


X  :Smile: )))!!!!!

----------


## Aurora*

Upravo vidjeh na Potpomognutoj u Sloveniji da nam je *Marchie37* nova trudnica!  :Very Happy: 

*Marchie37* nemas pojma kako me je ta vijest razveselila. Od srca ti zelim urednu i bezbriznu trudnocu.  :Heart:  Veselim se zbog tebe jako.  :Dancing Fever: 

*mare41* i *visibaba* pocascena sam vasim potpisom.  :Trep trep:

----------


## Marchie37

*Aurora* i *Charlie*, šaljem brdo vibrica i milijun puta sretno za vaše malce!!! Da uskoro čestitamo i za vaše visoke bete... :Heart:

----------


## šniki

*Marchie37* draga moja, sve znaš.....toliko sam sretna zbog tebe, i H je jučer pustio suzicu!!! 
Aurore~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas....i molu da da......i za nju pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

*Marchie37* prekrasne bete! Čestitke od srca! Pogotovo se veselim MB trudnicama. Želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja! :Very Happy: 

Evo i pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba

----------


## mare41

Marchie :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

*Marchie37*...baš se veselim...čestitam * 
*

----------


## ksena28

Marchie  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupijej!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venddy

Marchie čestitka na beti :Klap:  neka i dalje sve teče besprijekorno

----------


## Tibi

*Marchie* čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i sad školski do kraja  :Heart: 
*Aurora*, AuroraBlu*,* molu* i svim čekalicama bete brdo vibrica šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Marchie, vauu, koja beeturina!!! 
Cestitam, predivno!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Marchie predivna beta, čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Makica

marchie, cestitam! sretno do kraja!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Marchie cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

Dragi svi, puno hvala na čestitkama i vibricama. Ovo je tek početak, s obzirom na dosadašnje iskustvo jako sam rezervirana. Mislila sam čak i ne javljati, ali kad sam vidjela kolika je cifra, nisam izdržala :Smile:  Nadam se da će ovo proljeće biti puno velikih beta, novih trudnica i bebica!!! Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Marchie37, čestitke na beti!

----------


## arizona311

> Marchie37, čestitke na beti!


potpisujem
velika čestitka

----------


## tigrical

> Marchie37, čestitke na beti!


I ja potpisujem!

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Kiki30, 1. FET Mb (nakon 3xIVF Rijeka, 1XIVF Mb)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Reny 76, 11.IVF, VV (nakon 2XAIH, 4 X stim. IVF, 6 x prir.IVF)
Smj, 1. IVF, VV 
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
alma_itd,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Ivana0409, 18.04. (Petrova)
Nata, 20.04. (VV)
Palcicazg, 20.04. (Sv.Duh)
Tina2701, 21.04. (KB Osijek)
corinaII, 22.04. (Sv.Duh)
Ptica1, 23.04.(Petrova)
Nety, 25.04. (Petrova)
Jopam, 26.04. (Cito)
Goga69, 26.04. (PFC Prag)
Miari, 26.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Bugaboo, 27.04. (Mb)
Aurora blu, 28.04.(Cito)
LilyOfTheValey, 28.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Charlie, 28.04.
Bubana, 29.04. (Prag)
Aurora*, 29.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Venddy, 29.04. (Cito)
Kia, 29.04. (Prag)
Patuljchica, 01.05. (Prag)
b.a.b.y., 02.05.(Vili)
Chris, 03.05. (PFC Prag)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
Milla2, 20.04 (Petrova)
marija_sa, (Mb) 

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
inana
Šumskovoće, (KBC Ri)
Olea77, (PFC)
Opa, (Pronatal)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, Ela28, marisela, majalena, n&a, iva15, slava77, Crvenkapica 77, tika08, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* Mia Lilly,
MASLINA1973,

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
4. mjesec: anddu, aleksandraj, , čuftica, Iberc, katja35, klikica, Lily, mare77, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, Sela, Tasha, tlatincica, tikki, vedre, zlatta, 
5. mjesec: Andream, artisan, BlaBla123, Cannisa, dhea, darmar, dorina199, eva133, ivka13, jelena, ježić, MINI3, mury, mala bu, matahari, nora77, Ona koja nije pisala, pirica, prag (Pronatal), rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, tajna30, the margot, vala mala, 
6. mjesec: ambra, faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22,

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, hop, inaa, inna28, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, kriistiina, linalena, lasta, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kaja82, kitty, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, miba, maca papucarica, martinstoss, Mare41, m arta, modesty4, marincezg, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nina977, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, ruža82, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Marchie*  :Very Happy:  Čestitke
*GIZMOS*  :Heart:  hvala na listici! Super si ažurna draga! Svaka ti čast  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Gizmos mene mozes staviti na listu cekalice FET,beta jos uvijek luduje,ali moracemo joj uskoro stati u kraj,nadam se do petka.

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, kako li je samo tiho naša Marchi37 objavila svoju pozitivnu betu, draga moja Marchie, od srca čestitam i vibre za dalje.........................

----------


## kia

Mariachi37 čestitam od srca i šaljem puno vibrica za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Mariachi37, čestitke od srca!!!! :Very Happy: 
I naravno želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću, da maksimalno uživaš u blaženom stanju!!!!

----------


## Mury

GIZMOS, veliko hvala za listu :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Gizmos, hvala za listu!
Možeš me staviti za čekalicu ß.

----------


## ivana0409

Marchie37 čestitam od srca.....

Ja na žalost objavljujem još jedan pad i još jednu negativnu betu.... opet ništa  :Sad: .... sretno svim čekalicama beta i svim novim trudnicama.... a mi kojima opet nije uspjelo, puno sreće u novom postupku.... za sad, pozdrav od mene!!!!

----------


## miba

Pinky, Mury, Mia Lilly, Aleksandraj -hvala na odgovoru-upravo me to zanimalo dal se sve svodi na vađenje krvi i čekanje nalaza-mislim da tako mogu izvadit krv i ići u novi postupak pa ako opet ne uspijemo bar ćemo imati nalaze i znati na čemu smo za slijedeći put,a ne odgađati pretrage dok ne izgubim bar još jednu trudnoću( ako je uopće i dočekam) a godine idu..

----------


## Mury

ivana0409 :Love: , drži se draga!!!
miba, dobar plan - držim fige i za pretrage, i za postupak, da otkriješ uzrok ako ga ima, i preduhitriš ga heparinima :Grin:

----------


## martinstoss

*gizmos*, super za listu! *ivana0409*, žao mi je, ne daj se!  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

ivana0409 žao mi je! Jednom će uspjeti

----------


## marti_sk

Samo da vas pozdravim  :Bye: ......mislim na sve vas i vibram za sto vise proljetnih pupoljka  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*Marchie37*, čestitke od srca!

*ivana0409*,  :Love:

----------


## andream

Gizmos, pa ti si stvarno brza i ažurna, taman sam htjela napisati da me prebaciš u svibanj kad evo me na listi.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> *Marchie37*, čestitke od srca!
> 
> *ivana0409*,


X
Marchie beta je super. Znam za jedan slučaj vraćen samo jedan embrij i 14dnt beta bila oko tisuća i na kraju se taj jedan embrij podjelio i ta žena čeka sada jednojajčane blizance i isto tako su malo vjerovali u pozitivan iishod postupka a tamo dvije bebe, trudnoća sada lijepo ide. Od  :Heart:  ti želim isti scenario.

----------


## enya22

Ne stignem cesto ovdje, pa mi treba malo dok pohvatam... 
*Marchie37* cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy: Bas mi je drago zbog tebe i ~~~~~~ za lijepu trudnocu! 
*kia* draga, cesto te se sjetim i pitala sam se gdje si...  :Love: 
Cestitam na ET-u dva predivna embrija, neka se tako i nastavi, da docekas svoju/e bebicu/e! 
*Bab*  :Love:  Nadam se da ces doznati razlog tolikim biokemijskim T i da ce uskoro uslijediti prava trudnoca, a onda i mala bebonjica...  :Heart: 
*Aurora** ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*visibaba*  :Kiss: 
Svim trudilicama pregrst ~~~~~~~ od nas! 
"Starije" forumasice znaju nas slucaj - 12 god. cekali bebu i onda u roku od godine i pol dva mala cuda (prirodne trudnoce)! Ovo pisem za ohrabrenje svima koje misle da nikad nece docekati svoje bebe.

----------


## Jelena

Marchie37, da ti i ovdje čestitam!  :Kiss: 
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro cure drage, evo virtualne-forumske-jutarnje kavice :Coffee: , iako se nadam pravoj uskoro u ZG, nismo se dugo okupljale (ne od siječnja 2011) ali vjerujem da će biti kave za koji tjedan, odmah iza Uskrsa.

Bab, mislim na tebe, javi se....................
*
Marchie37,* još jednom čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. Meni je beta 13.dan nakon transfera 3-dnevnog embrija bila 732 a isto samo jedan embriji. Znala sam da se mrvica rano i čvrsto primila iako me ovo što Rozalija piše ugodno iznenadilo, zaboravila sam na takve scenarije  :Klap: . Želim ti urednu, mirnu i neopterećenu trudnoću od  :Heart: 

Još da pozdravim našu *marti_sk*, gdje si ti, što ima kod tebe?

----------


## Magnoli

Evo samo da javim jučerašnje rezultate prvog UZV, 6+2 i srčeko kuca. Hvala dr. R. i fragminu !!! 

Želim vam svima da što prije dođete do trudnoće i da budete lijepe okrugle i trbušaste  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Svim curama koje čekaju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*Magnoli*, čestitam  :Smile: !

*Enya*, avatar je presladak  :Smile: !

----------


## a72

pozdrav za sve drage cure , pratim vas, ali slabo se javljam  :Smile: 

posebne , najjace vibrice za moju dragu Auroru* i njenu mrvicu *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Smile: 
kao i za sve ostale mrvice, srca mala koja kucaju ili tek trebaju, i za sve cure, buduce mamice, sa ovog pdf-a  :Yes:

----------


## Makica

magnoli, cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jos jedno srceko koje kuca!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Marchie37 čestitam ti još jednom od sveg  :Heart:  i želim ti pravu školsku trudnoću!!

Magnoli čestitke tebi na srčeku  :Very Happy: 

I svim čekalicama bete hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Magnoli*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Super, bravo, uživaj u sreći velikoj  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

ivana0409  :Love: , želim ti da skupiš snage za novu borbu i uskoro stigneš do cilja!
marchie37 i Magnoli ~~~~~~~~za školske trudnoće. Čestitke :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~svima za što got kome treba :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

mangoli,super  :Very Happy: 
i ja sam jučer bila na ultrazvuku,ja sam 6+6 i jedno moje malo srčeko kuca  :Smile:

----------


## nata

Evo da i ja prijavim svoju betu 16dpt - 1885!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

U šoku sam...u pozitivnom naravno...jer su moje prve bete uvijek bile oko stotke.

----------


## ValaMala

*nata*, jeeeej! Evo VV trudnica, sve više i više!!! Bravo!

----------


## martinstoss

*tina* nam je trudnica, jupi, jupi, jeeeeee! Čestitke *kiki*i *nata*! Svima puno, puno poljubaca i da bude sve ok do kraja! I neka se nastave pozitivni događaji i da do ljeta sve budemo debele, prištave, plačljive i sve najbolje šta trudnoća donosi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*Nata*, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!

A čestitke i *tini2701*, koja je danas isto objavila svoju betu, i to nakon AIH postupka! Hvala tina, ulijevaš mi nadu!

----------


## maca papucarica

Pridružujem se u čestitkama našim friškim trudnicama, neka im trudnoće budu lijepe i dosadne!
I puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama koječega da se što prije upišu na listu trudnica!

----------


## ptica1

Tina, super čestitam.
Baš sam vesela kada ima ovakvih super vijesti, samo da se tako nastavi i dalje.

----------


## Magnoli

Hvala vam cure na čestitkama i vibricama, predivne ste  :Zaljubljen: 

kiki30 čestitam na  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

nata, predivna beta   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

nana, vau koja beta! Čestitke :Very Happy: 
Čestitke i Tini2701  :Very Happy: 
Čestitke i kiki30 i magnoli na malim  :Heart:  :Heart: , neka i dalje lijepo kuckaju~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim, posebno ako sam koga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> nana, vau koja beta! Čestitke
> Čestitke i Tini2701 
> Čestitke i kiki30 i magnoli na malim , neka i dalje lijepo kuckaju~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> I svima ostalim, posebno ako sam koga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


X

----------


## kia

> nana, vau koja beta! Čestitke
> Čestitke i Tini2701 
> Čestitke i kiki30 i magnoli na malim , neka i dalje lijepo kuckaju~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> I svima ostalim, posebno ako sam koga zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


 Potpisujem,  i čestitke na bebačim te veliki  :Bye: enyji

----------


## marti_sk

> Još da pozdravim našu *marti_sk*, gdje si ti, što ima kod tebe?


Nista draga kod mene, zato se i ne javljam...stitnjaca mi nije kako treba, evo vec 1 god proslo od moga postupka i nista ne radimo....cak sam postala i ramnodusna  :Sad: 

saljem ti  :Love:

----------


## Reni76

Čestitam* nata* na prekrasnoj beti, mislim ja da su  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  jer moja je beta 16dpt bila 1340 i imamo dvije mrvice. Bravo za VV!

Posebne čestitke mojoj sugrađanki *tini*. Bravo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*kiki i magnoli* bravo za srčeke!

----------


## venddy

čestitke novim trudnicama i što je najvažnije da slijedećih 9 mjeseci prođe bezbrižno :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

..hvala svima na čestitkama...sad samo treba čekat petaak da se beta podupla....

----------


## martinstoss

Ima da se podupla, mamicu joj!  :Smile:  Ne brini, Tina, samo misli pozitivno!

----------


## pirica

*nata* i *tina* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Magnoli*, čestitam !
> 
> *Enya*, avatar je presladak !


ina - inbox  ti je  pun  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

> čestitke novim trudnicama i što je najvažnije da slijedećih 9 mjeseci prođe bezbrižno


xxx potpisujem!!!!!!

----------


## ruža82

jutro cure, evo fina :Coffee:  iz sunčanog nam Međimurja.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama za šta god da im treba :Heart:

----------


## darmar

kiki30 ~~~~neka bude uredna trudnoća do kraja :Very Happy: 
nata i tina, bravo  :Klap: , ~~~~~~nek se bete dalje duplaju po pravilima i da trudnoća bude školska :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

> kiki30 ~~~~neka bude uredna trudnoća do kraja
> nata i tina, bravo , ~~~~~~nek se bete dalje duplaju po pravilima i da trudnoća bude školska


X

----------


## nata

Hvala svima na čestitkama.  :Kiss: 

Samo da se još podupla sutra.....

----------


## alma_itd

> kiki30 ~~~~neka bude uredna trudnoća do kraja
> nata i tina, bravo , ~~~~~~nek se bete dalje duplaju po pravilima i da trudnoća bude školska


potpisujem

----------


## ptica1

Da znate koliko se dvoumim dali sutra napraviti test ili čekati subotu i vaditi ß. Ne znam što će mi biti veće razočarenje ako nije uspjelo. Samo jedne srte na testu mi je već preko glave pa mislim da ću ustrajati do subote i samo vaditi ß.

----------


## tina2701

..ja nisam mogla izdržati pa sam na 12 dpo napravila test i  nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela pozitivan test....mislila sam da me netko zajebava  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

ptica,čekaj subotu..neznam i ja sam se dvoumila i uvijek sam radila testove ali ovaj put baš nisam htjela i eto..  :Smile:   izdrži još malo... šaljem ti
puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!

----------


## martinstoss

> Da znate koliko se dvoumim dali sutra napraviti test ili čekati subotu i vaditi ß. Ne znam što će mi biti veće razočarenje ako nije uspjelo. Samo jedne srte na testu mi je već preko glave pa mislim da ću ustrajati do subote i samo vaditi ß.


Ja neću više radit test, jer mi je ispao pozitivan na betu od 10.0, pa sam se bezveze radovala. Beta ti ipak pokaže pravo stanje, a i pouzdanija je. Sretno šta god odlučila!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam juce i preko estrofema i utrogestana pocela malo krvarilti pa sam odlucila samoinicijativno da prekinem sa daljim maltretiranjem sebe i ne uzmem tablete sinoc.Danas stigli rezultati bete,pocela je padati konacno,a danas je pocela i prava menstruacija.Ustvari mislim da je to bio neki ''mini'' pobacaj,sto se bolova tice,a i komadi tkiva koji su ispadali su bili debeli veliki i sivo-ruzicasti(oprostite na detaljnom opisivanju,ali ja sam se uplasila kad sam otisla u wc :Shock: ).Nakon svakog grca gdje sam vidjela cini mi se sve zvijezde na nebu,osjetila sam tako olaksanje i opustanje u stomaku,da evo cijeli dan razmisljam o tom ''opustajucem'' osjecaju. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina2701

..ajme...sad si mene isplašila....ja trebam sutra drugu betu vaditi... :Shock: 

... :Love:  žao mi je što si tako prošla....

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, s obzirom na obzir, mislim da je vrijeme da ti malo prestaneš čitat postove na ovoj temi, čisto da se ne nerviraš i ne plašiš. Bit će s tobom sve u redu, uostalom, mislim da si tu jedna od mlađih cura, a ti i tm nemate neke veće zdravstvene probleme. Molim te opusti se i misli pozitivno, i to je ključ uspjeha. Ajde, miči se sa kompa i misli kako će sutra beta bit 400.  :Kiss: 

*alma*, jako mi je žao što ti se to desilo! Drži se, ne daj se! Veliki zagrljaj utjehe ti šaljem! 

(ne znam koristit ove smajliće koje vi koristite, osim osnovnih, pa nek mi netko pliz pošalje pp sa svim znakovima)

----------


## tina2701

Martinstoss....idem peći kolače...to mi je pametnije  :Cool: 

...i da...smajlići su ti tamo dolje....samo pritisneš "idi na napredno"  :Grin:

----------


## Makica

alma, jako mi je zao, ali vidim da si ti dobro, vidim da cekas da se to okonca, pa da krenes dalje... svaka cast, nije lako. :Love: 
ja sam se jutros probudila prije 5h, danas u 9 mi je uzv i trebala bih vidjeti srceka, ali, nemam mira....toliko me je strah. mislim da ce mi srce iskociti....mislim da me svi razumijete, i vise nego dobro...
ljubim vas sve, i vibre do neba svima, za sve sto nam treba.....

----------


## Jelena

alma, ne stignemviše pratiti sve na forumu, tako da ne znam što si ti prošla sve od pretraga. Pogledaj malo na topicu o imunološkim Nakon toliko biokemijskih, možda ne bi bilo loše i s dr. R. u viliju malo porazgovarati.

----------


## ptica1

Ipak nisam napravila test čekam sutra pa šta bude. Jedina razlika u odnosu na prošli puta mi je konstantna bol u trbuhu kao da ću dobiti, prošli puta nisam imala nikakve tegobe.
Tina stretno danas da se ß pravilno poduplala.

----------


## martinstoss

*Makica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~da vidiš svoja srčeka i da bude sve ok!
*ptica1*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju ogromnu betu!
*tina2701*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!
 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *Makica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~da vidiš svoja srčeka i da bude sve ok!
> *ptica1*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju ogromnu betu!
> *tina2701*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!
>  svima!


X veliki!
Moja punkcija sutra ujutro

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, ne stignemviše pratiti sve na forumu, tako da ne znam što si ti prošla sve od pretraga. Pogledaj malo na topicu o imunološkim Nakon toliko biokemijskih, možda ne bi bilo loše i s dr. R. u viliju malo porazgovarati.


Od pretraga su radili prije 2 godine dok smo se pripremali za postupak hormone,histeroskopiju,i dna kontrolu za mene i MM.I sve je tada bilo u redu.U medjuvremenu sam dobila brdo hormona kroz 2 stimulacije i kojekakve pripreme i nikad vise nije ni jedan dodatni pregkled uradjen.Naostrili smo se i MM i ja za srijedu kad idemo na razgovor sa dr.Trazicu svakako imunoloske pretrage,hormone,nalaze na trombofiliju,ponovo histeroskopiju i mozda cak IMSI(cula sam da to u Njemackoj i Ceskoj rade).Ja sam u postupku u Belgiji i jako sam razocarana sa dr. cini mi se da sve radi po nekom standardnom protokolu pa dok ne upali.Nemam pojma kako ce biti u srijedu,samo se nadam da tamo nekakvu scenu ne napravim jer sam jos van sebe od svega,a i MM ima prilicno ''kratak fitilj".

----------


## tikki

> *Makica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~da vidiš svoja srčeka i da bude sve ok!
> *ptica1*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju ogromnu betu!
> *tina2701*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!
>  svima!


Veliki *X*




> X veliki!
> Moja punkcija sutra ujutro


*Šumskica* draga, sretno!

Cure moja M nikako da stigne, jučer kao neki spotting i više ništa (ja spoting obično nikad nemam, nego M jednostavno krene). Mislim da se previše veselim i jedva čekam da počne postupak i da postanem pikalica, da mi se sve smrdalo  :Sad:  Jeste imale takva iskustva?

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga Tikki, meni se to redovito dogadja pred svaki postupak - M jednostavno stane, nemam pojma zasto. Evo i sada mi kasni vec drugi mjesec a svi simptomi PMS su tu. Trudnoca nije pa cu najvjerojatnije slijedeci tjedan na pregled

----------


## tina2701

Beta se nije poduplala....

sa 134 je otišla na 150 i stala...

----------


## aleksandraj

tina zao mi je jako :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tina*  :Love: 
*tikki* tnx  :Kiss:  i meni uvijek kasni prije pikanja...to je zbog napetosti. Hoće, polako, samo što nije

----------


## Bab

*Tina*, draga...žao mi je jako...znak kroz šta sad prolaziš i znam da ti je GROZNO !!!

*Alma*...žao mi je da je i tvoja priča bila jednaka mojoj...
Ali moramo se nadati u bolje sutra i da ćemo jednom dočekati naše trudnoće bez one užasne riječi sa "b" ispred nje... 

A moja je priča napokon krenula prema kraju...
Jučer sam vadila petu ß i napokon je počela padati...kolko god to glupo zvuči, ali laknulo mi je. Sad se samo nadam da će M doći što prije da sve ovo zaboravim i ostavim daaaleeekooo iza sebe...

Tako da me možete skinuti sa liste...a moram priznati da je bilo prekrasno vidjeti i svoje ime gore na listi, među trudnicama...ah...nadam se da ću jednom tamo i ostati...duuugoo
A sad treba preokrenuti i nebo i zemlju i tražiti sve moguće imunološke pretrage i one za trombofiliju...i ne idem u nove postupke dok sve ne obavim. Mislim da ne bi imala snage u neko skorije vrijeme proći još jedan ovakav scenarij...

Nisam bila u toku ovih dana pa Vam svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe i vesele vijesti.

pusa velika  :Smile:

----------


## nata

Sumskovoce - neka punkcija (postupak) bude uspješna!
tina - žao mi je....
Bab i alma  :Love:  i držim fige da uspijete obaviti sve pretrage koje želite...


Moja današnja beta iznosi 3850,  :Zaljubljen:  prvi pregled/uvz za tjedan dana...nadam se da će sve biti ok.

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,draga.. :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

*Šumskica*,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> Beta se nije poduplala....
> 
> sa 134 je otišla na 150 i stala...


Tina  :Love:  Znam na zalost kako ti je.Iz licnog iskustva znam da ce se to lose zavrsiti a jedino ti mogu dati savjet kao sto sam ga i ja ovdje na forumu dobila da uradis prije slijedeceg postupka imunoloske pretrage i pretrage na trombofiliju,da ne dozivljavas ponovo razocarenje sa nedupliranjem bete.

----------


## tina2701

trombofiliju sam odradila...jer je moja teta ima ( izgubila bebu u 7 mj trudnoće)...

MPOvac mi kaže da on mene smatra trudnicom dokle god beta ne padne i ne dobijem m....i da ponovim betu u utorak...jer da se ona ne mora pravilno duplati kod svakoga....

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, pročitala sam prvo tvoj post na "inseminaciji" i sve sam ti napisala, ali sad vidim ovo, ne kužim se baš u te bete, ali nadam se da je tvoj dr. u pravu i da će ipak krenuti na dobro.

----------


## Makica

bab, alma~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za borbe koje su pred vama.... :Love: 
nata, beta ti je mraaaaak! :Very Happy: 
tina, nadam se da ce sve zavrsiti najbolje moguce :Love:

----------


## visibaba

uf, koliko neduplirajucih beta ovdje u zadnje vrijeme :Sad:  bas mi je zao :Sad: 
*tina2701* :Love: 

*Bab* :Heart:

----------


## martinstoss

Možda je nešto u zraku, pa 5. mjesec donese više sreće svima.

----------


## Jelena

> Od pretraga su radili prije 2 godine dok smo se pripremali za postupak hormone,histeroskopiju,i dna kontrolu za mene i MM.I sve je tada bilo u redu.U medjuvremenu sam dobila brdo hormona kroz 2 stimulacije i kojekakve pripreme i nikad vise nije ni jedan dodatni pregkled uradjen.Naostrili smo se i MM i ja za srijedu kad idemo na razgovor sa dr.Trazicu svakako imunoloske pretrage,hormone,nalaze na trombofiliju,ponovo histeroskopiju i mozda cak IMSI(cula sam da to u Njemackoj i Ceskoj rade).Ja sam u postupku u Belgiji i jako sam razocarana sa dr. cini mi se da sve radi po nekom standardnom protokolu pa dok ne upali.Nemam pojma kako ce biti u srijedu,samo se nadam da tamo nekakvu scenu ne napravim jer sam jos van sebe od svega,a i MM ima prilicno ''kratak fitilj".


A ja baš o Belgiji imala dobro mišljenje, ali mi financijski i geografski nepristupačno bilo. IMSI se sad dosta radi, rade ga i kod nas u Splitu (ne znam da li još negdje) i u Austriji, ali kako je meni objasnio doktor, nemaju svi razlog/osnove za IMSI. Čak niti samo loš spermiogram nije indikacija za IMSI.

----------


## Tibi

*Bab*  :Love:   :Heart: 

svim tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love: , a čekalicama želim velike bete  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> *Bab*  
> 
> svim tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj , a čekalicama želim velike bete


*X*

----------


## ježić

*tina2701*, *alma_itd* 

*ptica1*?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*mia74*  :Kiss:  velika
*nata* beta je super, još jednom čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*tina, alma, bab*  :Love:  jako mi je žao cure  :Sad: 

Moja punkcija bila sasvim OK, imamo 8 js i čekamo transfer u utorak. Dr me pitao želim li ovaj put pokušati transfer s 1 embriom, pa sam mu objasnila svoju silnu želju da budem mama blizancima i popustio je, transfer će ipak biti 3. dan (neće se čekati blastice)... Sad šaljem svoje anđele da pomognu mrvama da se lijepo oplode i postanu savršeni mali embrijići. Neka tulum u labu započne  :Grin:

----------


## ptica1

> *tina2701*, *alma_itd* 
> 
> *ptica1*?


Ništa ni ovaj puta, moja ß 1,2  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ptica1*, žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## ježić

ah *ptica*, žao mi je!

*Sumskovoce*, držim palce! Za tulum u labosu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## bugaboo

Ptica zao mi je :Sad: 

Sumskovoce za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Ptica, žao mi je!  :Love: 
Sumskovoce, bravo za js, lijepa brojčica! šaljem ti puno Uskršnjih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum do utorka u labu, kasnije u tvojoj buši!  :Zaljubljen: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za twinse!!! :Klap:

----------


## tina2701

...Šumskovoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu.....

...ja ću šiznut do utorka dok ne vidim šta se s mojom betom događa...jell pada ili što....sad mi ni u kom slučaju ovi blagdani i neradni ponedjeljak ne štimaju.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## aleksandraj

Sretan Uskrs svim suborkama i puno srece

----------


## elen

Drage cure, želim vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs!!
Evo, mi smo nakon polustimuliranog postupka u petak dobili 4 js od kojih su 3 oplodili. Ako sve bude ok. sutra je transfer.
Iskustvo s punkcije je bolno...tj. zahvat sam nekako izdržala ali me brine  to što u desnom jajniku još uvijek osjećam jake i oštre bolove...npr. kad se sjednem, kad u krevetu mijenjam položaj,  kad kad sam na wc-u...Ponekad toliko boli da se ne mogu uspraviti.  Nisam jako napuhnuta, ne krvarim  pa pretpostavljam da je jajnik naotečen zbog pikanja, da boli i npr. zbog pritiska punog mjehura, te da treba proći neko vrijeme da se smiri. 
Ima netko iskustva s takvim bolovima?
I da,  jedno praktično pitanje...stavljam si vaginalno  utriće 3x2. Pretpostavljam da na dan transfera jutarnju dozu popijem?.. 
Pozzzzz

----------


## Mia Lilly

Drage moje, želim vam sretan Uskrs!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage cure, želim vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs!!
> Evo, mi smo nakon polustimuliranog postupka u petak dobili 4 js od kojih su 3 oplodili. Ako sve bude ok. sutra je transfer.
> Iskustvo s punkcije je bolno...tj. zahvat sam nekako izdržala ali me brine  to što u desnom jajniku još uvijek osjećam jake i oštre bolove...npr. kad se sjednem, kad u krevetu mijenjam položaj,  kad kad sam na wc-u...Ponekad toliko boli da se ne mogu uspraviti.  Nisam jako napuhnuta, ne krvarim  pa pretpostavljam da je jajnik naotečen zbog pikanja, da boli i npr. zbog pritiska punog mjehura, te da treba proći neko vrijeme da se smiri. 
> 
> Ima netko iskustva s takvim bolovima?
> I da,  jedno praktično pitanje...stavljam si vaginalno  utriće 3x2. Pretpostavljam da na dan transfera jutarnju dozu popijem?.. 
> Pozzzzz


Na dan transfera utriće popiješ.

----------


## arizona311

*elen*, baš mi je drago što je dobro prošlo. Za bolove ne brini proći će kroz par dana. Ja sam od punkcije pa sve do transfera lagano krvarila, nije bila svježa krv već smećkasto, i sve je bilo u redu, prošlo. Na dan transfera utriće sam ponijela sa sobom pa ih je dr. stavio nakon zahvata, tako su mi rekli da napravim. Kako je TM, jel on ok, kako je njemu bilo. Sretno sutra.

Sretan Uskrs svima.

----------


## ValaMala

Curke moje, sretan Uskrs i neka sljedeći sve dočekamo s našim bebicama!  :Smile:

----------


## elen

> Na dan transfera utriće popiješ.


Thnx

----------


## elen

> *elen*, baš mi je drago što je dobro prošlo. Za bolove ne brini proći će kroz par dana. Ja sam od punkcije pa sve do transfera lagano krvarila, nije bila svježa krv već smećkasto, i sve je bilo u redu, prošlo. Na dan transfera utriće sam ponijela sa sobom pa ih je dr. stavio nakon zahvata, tako su mi rekli da napravim. Kako je TM, jel on ok, kako je njemu bilo. Sretno sutra.
> 
> Sretan Uskrs svima.


Fala na odgovoru  :Smile: 
MM je super...ova punkcija  ga je manje boljela...jest da  je hodal ko šerif,.. al je sad sve ok. 
Mahmah!!!!

----------


## nata

> Pretpostavljam da na dan transfera jutarnju dozu popijem?.. 
> Pozzzzz


Meni su na VV-u rekli da stavim vaginalno...

Sumskovoce - držim fige za "tulumarenje" i da postaneš mama dvojčeka!  :Yes:

----------


## martinstoss

Drage moje suborke, želim vam svima Sretan Uskrs!
*
tina,* znam da je to lakše reć nego učinit, ali pokušaj bit mirna, ako točkica raste u bušici možeš joj samo pomoć ako si mirna i opuštena. Fino papaj jajca, sirnicu i sve što se već papa u tvom kraju.

_Ovaj Uskrs slavim plodnost..._ :Dancing Fever: 

Napokon sam skužila kako se koriste smajlići, imala sam krivu opciju u postavkama  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

cure, sretan Uskrs svima koji ga slave  :Smile: 

šumskica ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu! I da budeš mama twinsićima  :Smile: 

elen sretno!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Hvala svima na vibricama, nadam se da se malci sad već dobro zabavljaju  :Wink: 
*elen* i mene sve nešto bolucka od punkcije, kad se okrećem po krevetu pogotovo. Mjehur mi je iziritiran, svako malo piškim, ali ne mogu ispraznit mjehur do kraja, pa za par minuta moram opet. Trudim se puno piti, pa i to povećava učestalost mokrenja. Ugl. bol nakon punkcije je meni bila i u prošlom postupku, tako da sam si sama obrazložila da je to - normalno...

Curke, subroke drage - sretan vam uskrs  :Smile:

----------


## elen

Ja isto pokušavam piti čim više tekućine al onda me boli dok se dižem i dok idem na wc...
Budem vidla kaj bu sutra...i kaj bude dr. rekao. 
Šumsko voće, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lab. sexy-party.

----------


## ValaMala

Nama su na VV svaki put naglasili da nikako ne stavimo vaginalno, nego da popijemo, jer ako se stave vaginalno, cijeli grlić maternice je onda zamrljan utrićima i moraju ga prati i ispirati, ovako je mnogo lakše za sve

----------


## nata

> Nama su na VV svaki put naglasili da nikako ne stavimo vaginalno, nego da popijemo, jer ako se stave vaginalno, cijeli grlić maternice je onda zamrljan utrićima i moraju ga prati i ispirati, ovako je mnogo lakše za sve


Prošle godine kad sam bila u postupku mi je isto bilo rečeno da NE stavljam utrogestan vaginalno nego ujutro popiti i da prije transfera obavezno ispraznim mjehur.

Izgleda da je došlo da nekih promjena jer mi je ovaj put sestra napomenula da stavim utrogestan vaginalno bez obzira na transfer i da mjehur mora biti pun.

Tako je barem bilo kod mene.

----------


## alma_itd

> Hvala svima na vibricama, nadam se da se malci sad već dobro zabavljaju 
> *elen* i mene sve nešto bolucka od punkcije, kad se okrećem po krevetu pogotovo. Mjehur mi je iziritiran, svako malo piškim, ali ne mogu ispraznit mjehur do kraja, pa za par minuta moram opet. Trudim se puno piti, pa i to povećava učestalost mokrenja. Ugl. bol nakon punkcije je meni bila i u prošlom postupku, tako da sam si sama obrazložila da je to - normalno...
> 
> Curke, subroke drage - sretan vam uskrs


Provjeri da nemas mozda upalu mjehura.Ja sam imala bolove nakon punkcije,kad sjedim ili kad ustajem i sjedam,malo samo ako hocu da mokrim.Meni ovi tvoji simptomi vise lice na neki cistitis(sa kojim imam i te kako iskustva :Rolling Eyes: .)

----------


## ValaMala

> Prošle godine kad sam bila u postupku mi je isto bilo rečeno da NE stavljam utrogestan vaginalno nego ujutro popiti i da prije transfera obavezno ispraznim mjehur.
> 
> Izgleda da je došlo da nekih promjena jer mi je ovaj put sestra napomenula da stavim utrogestan vaginalno bez obzira na transfer i da mjehur mora biti pun.
> 
> Tako je barem bilo kod mene.



Mjehur mora biti pun jer sada već nekoliko mjeseci rade embrio transfere uz pomoć ultrazvuka (i to su počeli nakon mog neuspjelog transfera). Što se tiče utrića, s nama je na transferu bila 1 cura kojoj je sestra bila rekla isto da može staviti vaginalno, no kad su druge sestre to čule rekle su da to nije tragedija, no puno je lakše i dr. i tebi na transferu ako ne mora ispirati cerviks od utrića

----------


## crvenkapica77

eeej  curke 
ja jutros imala punkciju  5js  dobili
super se osjecam za sada  
prije punkcije sam se osjecala  uzas,  bolni jajnici,  cesto mokrenje  itd.
poslije  aspiracije  ko nova   :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* super za 5js  :Very Happy: 
*alma* tnx na iskustvu, mene je bol popustila jučer nakon utrića  :Shock:  stavila sam 2 vaginalno i sve prošlo
Eh sada..da li će mi cerviks biti zamrljan ili ne...pitanje je. Stavila sam 2 sinoć i ništa poslije...nadam se da neću neku jezikovu juhu pokupit sutra...
*elen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše vrijedne male mrve  :Heart:

----------


## tina2701

*Crvenkapice*...sad vibramo za tulum u labu..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

..ja sutra vadim opet betu...nadm se da je porasla....strah me... :Shock:

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!
Evo, prošao je i moj transfer...vratili su mi 3 osmostanične mrvice...veli dr. prekrasne  :Smile: 
Sad slijedi odmor i puuuuuno spavanja...beta je 10.05.

----------


## martinstoss

*tina*, sretno sutra! Svim ostalim curama koje čekaju punkcije, transfere i bete želim puno sreće!

Idem sutra u Zagreb, jupi, jupi, je, je! :Sing:

----------


## darmar

Svim čekalicama bete, sretno, neka prođe vrijeme do bete sa što manje nervoze, a više smijeha :Smile: 
Čekalicama transfera želim da u labosu bude nezaboravno ludi tulum :Smile: 
Curama koje čekaju duplanje bete, želim da ih brojke pozitivno iznenade :Smile:

----------


## Betty

Pozdrav svim mojim saborkama i puno puno poitivnih ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ za baby boom . A svim svojim srcem drzim fige za* kiu i Auroru* i sa nestrpljenjem cekam dobre vijesti 
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*Betty* lijepo te vidjeti  :Heart:  Što ima kod vas, uživate?

Kod mene jedan veliki minus 11dpt, i nije prerano, u prvoj T bio je vidljiv plusić već 10dpt tako da sad čekam M i idem mjesec dana na odmor...u glavi.

*Crvenkapice* super za 5 lijepih!!!
*Kia, Aurora, AuroraB, patuljchica*....i sve druge čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

> Svim čekalicama bete, sretno, neka prođe vrijeme do bete sa što manje nervoze, a više smijeha
> Čekalicama transfera želim da u labosu bude nezaboravno ludi tulum
> Curama koje čekaju duplanje bete, želim da ih brojke pozitivno iznenade


 X
Svim čekalicama želim da im čekanje bude čim kraće
Svim tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se osmjeh vrati brzo na lice
*Sumskici* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da dođe do svojih twinsića
**

----------


## visibaba

> Pozdrav svim mojim saborkama i puno puno poitivnih ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~ za baby boom. A svim svojim srcem drzim fige za* kiu i Auroru* i sa nestrpljenjem cekam dobre vijesti


*Betty*, suborko stara, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

i ja dodajem gomilu vibri za *kiu* i *Auroru* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## enya22

*Betty, visibaba*  :Kiss: 

*kia, Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 

Saljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~ svim cekalicama!

----------


## Jelena

Charlie, baš mi je žao. Vjerujem da imaš plan za dalje, držim fige za idući put ~~~~~~~~~~~~    Svim čekalicama bete i pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Uf .. Charlie, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
Šta je tu je ... idemo dalje  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Charli  :Love: ,ali mislim da bi ipak trebala izvaditi betu,vec si se pomirila da je postupak gotov i to te nece dodatno razalostiti.Prije par mjeseci je jedna cura ovdje(zaboravila sam ime) imala negativan test i pozitivnu betu,tako da dok beta ne kaze suprotno ti si draga moja trudna :Grin:

----------


## alma_itd

Bugaboo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnju betu

----------


## bugaboo

Sa suzama u ocima javljam svoju betu 13 dnt 2 blastice, ona iznosi 410,9 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (ruke mi drhću dok ovo pisem)

Jos uvijek ne vjerujem, dolaze nam Janez i Mojca :Zaljubljen:  (ili bar jedno od njih)

Iako sam se nadala sumnjala sam u pozitivan ishod jer sam od 7-9 dnt i 11 dnt imala smeđi iscjedak, ali tko zna sto je to bilo. Sada mirujem i nadam se duploj beti u cetvrtak.

----------


## Charlie

*Bugaboo* čestitam!!!!!! Lijepo miruj i ~~~~ za poduplanu betu!

----------


## mare41

bugaboo, čestitkeeeeeeee!

----------


## molu

bugaboo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke!

~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje

----------


## kiki30

bugaboo jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..... čestitam od srca..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

bugaboo, čestitam,  beta je extra kao i blastice,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
charlie, žao mi je,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
kia, aurora*, Aurorablu,~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bete!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> bugaboo  čestitke!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje




*X*

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

bugaboo čestitke za poštenu betu i ~~~~~~~~za duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
charlie :Love: 
svim čekalicama koje čega mnogo sreće :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

> bugaboo čestitam od srca


Potpisujem

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Bogaboo*, čestitam, to se zove beta!  :Very Happy: 


Moja je danas 13.dnt3.d cijelih 46.9  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se preksutra smijemo od radosti!

----------


## bugaboo

Hvala svima, sad sam pak strahu za dalje :Grin: 

AuroraBlu nemoj odmah crno misliti, ja drzim fige i znam da ce se tvoja beta lijepo poduplati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag da se pravilno dupla!

----------


## BHany

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## visibaba

*bugaboo* :Very Happy:  cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

*AuroraBlu*, iako je beta niska, ta brojka sama po sebi nije presudna; vaznije je kako ce se duplati. Saljem gomilu vibri da se pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~

*kia, Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


*Charlie* :Love:  zao mi je sto ovaj puta nije uspjelo

*enya*

----------


## nirvana

bugaboo iskrene čestitke!
AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se podupla!

Mi eto nismo uspjeli ni ovaj put, vidjet ćemo što dalje.....

----------


## molu

Nirvana  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku u četvrtak!
*nirvana* žao mi je...drži se.
Cure, hvala vam  :Heart:  Idemo dalje, jednom jednostavno mora ponovno uspjeti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

bugaboo   cestitam   :Very Happy: 
AB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nirvana  , charli   :Love:

----------


## Makica

sumskovice, crvenkapica, elen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
bugaboo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
charlie  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

AB znam kako ti je sada, ali probaj ne gubiti nadu još 2 dana, stvarno je najbitnije da se podupla
Ja vibram iz petnih žila za to~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

nirvana, charlie žao mi je cure :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

> *bugaboo* cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje
> 
> *AuroraBlu*, iako je beta niska, ta brojka sama po sebi nije presudna; vaznije je kako ce se duplati. Saljem gomilu vibri da se pravilno dupla ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *kia, Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> 
> *Charlie* zao mi je sto ovaj puta nije uspjelo
> 
> *enya*


Potpisujem i dodajem još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba...

----------


## Jesen82

bogaboo čestitam i ovdje!!!

Aurora želim ti da beta raste, raste i raste

----------


## ksena28

AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete

----------


## alma_itd

Bugaboo  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  super beta
Aurora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje,nije vazno sto nije velika beta,mene je evo nakon 4 transfera vise strah onog drugog vadjenja bete i hoce li se pravilno duplati nego hoce li biti pozitivna i kolika je.Zato ti saljem jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

*Charlie*, žao mi je. Da sljedeći put bude bolje!
*Bugaboo*, čestitam na sjajnoj beti!
*AuroraBlu*, držim fige da se beta podupla!!!

----------


## lucija83

Ja bi malo za sve čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Svim tužnicam šaljem jedan veliki zagrljaj!
a svim novim trudnicama čestitam od srca!!

----------


## Mury

> *Charlie*, žao mi je. Da sljedeći put bude bolje!
> *Bugaboo*, čestitam na sjajnoj beti!
> *AuroraBlu*, držim fige da se beta podupla!!!


xxxx..... i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba!!!!
Ja sam od jučer pikalica ( decapeptyl), a od danas "uvodim" i menopur. U subotu (7 DC) prva folikulometrija i provjera stanja  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

Bugaboo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Nirvana :Love: 
AB danas ti je 12 dnt pa za četvrtak puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Aurorablu* za duplanje bete!!!!!! :Very Happy: : :Klap:

----------


## arizona311

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo, prošao je i moj transfer...vratili su mi 3 osmostanične mrvice...veli dr. prekrasne 
> Sad slijedi odmor i puuuuuno spavanja...beta je 10.05.


*elen*, transfer isti kao i moj, dijagnoza ista tako da vibram i za isti rezultat.  :Grin: 
Želim ti sve najbolje, neka se zajedno veselimo.  :Klap:

----------


## arizona311

> bogaboo čestitam i ovdje!!!
> 
> Aurora želim ti da beta raste, raste i raste


potpisujem i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> *Charlie*, žao mi je. Da sljedeći put bude bolje!
> *Bugaboo*, čestitam na sjajnoj beti!
> *AuroraBlu*, držim fige da se beta podupla!!!


X

----------


## tina2701

..moja beta se predomislila....nastavila je rasti.....na 21 dpo je 473,9

...sve sam više mišljenja da su mi prvu smrdali....ak je prva bila oko 70 a ne 134...onda sve štima...

----------


## darmar

tina2701 super,baš mi je drago :Very Happy: , neka samo raste dalje :Klap:

----------


## Mury

> tina2701 super,baš mi je drago, neka samo raste dalje


xxxx, još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## goga69

Drage moje cure ,prijavljem teta betu ili beturinu 5906.0......jos uvek sam u soku i ne mogu da verujem,cekalicama Praskim zelim isto tako velike ili priblizno toliko velike bete....moze ovde i na blizance da mirise ili????

ljubim vas sve!!!!

----------


## goga69

Super  tina2701...bas mi je drago da se to popravilo!!

Bugaboo bravooooo....
AururaBlu za duplanje i troduplanje...

----------


## mare41

goga, čestitam i ovdje, i moram dodati čestitku za PFC :Smile: .

----------


## nina977

Bugaboo,goga69,tina čestitam  vam od srca!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Aurorablu,držim fige za duplanje bete!

----------


## Snekica

Cure, vi se ne šalite betama!!! Bravo!!! Za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
AB vibrrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje i onu dobru staru "tko se zadnji smije, najslađe se smije!"  Da beta zavrti onako kako treba!

----------


## Sela

*Tina* zelim da sve bude ok i neka nastavi s rastom!!!!

----------


## venddy

> *Tina* zelim da sve bude ok i neka nastavi s rastom!!!!


tina ovo potpisujem

goga vau koja beturina, držim fige da su dvojčeki

----------


## tina2701

..ma samo nek raste..ne vadim više betu..neg prvi uzv  :Cekam:

----------


## martinstoss

*tina,* super, čestitam! Krasan preokret situacije!  :Klap: 
Ma, znala sam ja da ćeš ti bit naša AIH trudničica!

----------


## tina2701

*Martinstoss*...nisam se nadala da ću uspjet...al eto.... :Grin: 

imam pitanje...kako vi reagirate na utriće??ja izgore koliko mi je vruće...a vode popijem dnevno koliko sam inače za par dana pila  :Shock:  baš me i mm pita šta mi je da toliko pijem...

----------


## martinstoss

Ja ti od Urića imam napade vrućine kao da sam u klimakteriju..
Mislim da, ako je greška laba, stvarno nisi morala proć kroz sve to: prvo oduševljenje, pa razočarenje, pa opet oduševljenje. Ako ima tamo kod tebe neki drugi lab ne idi više u ovaj.

----------


## martinstoss

Mislim da žeđ može bit simptom trudnoće...

----------


## bugaboo

Goga super beta, cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gupi51

AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Svim novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke.

----------


## a72

uh koje pozitivne bete, svaka cast cure, cestitam svima od srca!
*Aurora**  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba za tvoju mrvicu da raste, raste , raste   :Smile:

----------


## marti_sk

Ne navracam cesto ali ove predivne vjesti me bas ganule...
Bugaboo, AB cestitam vam iz  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage za dalje

----------


## ježić

Iskrene čestitke svim novim trudnicama!

Posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje beta!

Tužnicama :Love:

----------


## tikki

Charlie, Nirvana, baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Bugaboo i Goga, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
AuroraBlu ~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla  :Smile: 

Tina kooji suuuper preokret! Baš mi je drago da je napokon nekome AIH bio uspješan nakon dugo vremena  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~ za dalje... sretno!

----------


## ina33

*AuroraBlu*, sve znaš, vibrice i od mene, nemam iskustva toliko s 13 dpt betama i trodnevnim embrijima, trodnevnima se, za razliku od blastocista, ako sam to dobro pokopčala, tolerira odstupanje u smislu dana implantacije, kod blastocista se mora odmah implantirati, ako sam dobro skužila doktore ~~~~~~~~~!!! Je da bi se lakše disalo da je brojka veća i bliža troznamenkastoj na 14 dpt (tako je vozio Lučinger na Vuku, ali dan transfera se računa kao nulti, ako se dobro sjećam). Opet, to su rane bete i postoji forumski presedan u vidu Ginger (mislim 40-tak tipa 14 dpt), a i u vidu rikikiki (10 dpt 3-dnevnog embrija beta 6, već je mi na forumu proglasili biokemijskom, 14dpt 200, ako se dobro sjećam, iako je tu vjerojatno neki lab-zez (provjeren lab) uz pravilno duplanje), držim palčeve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

*Bab*, hvala Bogu da je konačno otišlo na dolje, sporo to ide koji put, a to sve spada u normalni dijapazon, ovisno kakve je ko sreće.

*Tini*, nadam se da je jedna od onih beta bila zez laba i držim palčeve ~~~~~~!

*Charlie*, veliki zagrljaj.

*Upornoj, bogaboo i gogi* čestitka  :Smile: !!!!

Svima puno sreće!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ..moja beta se predomislila....nastavila je rasti.....na 21 dpo je 473,9
> 
> ...sve sam više mišljenja da su mi prvu smrdali....ak je prva bila oko 70 a ne 134...onda sve štima...



Bravo, Tina. Čestitam ti i držim fige! Ajde, razveseli nas :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Vidim na cito temi da je AB napisala da je to bilo 12dpt, što me veseli, i evo još seta vibruša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,X*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Kiki30, 1. FET Mb (nakon 3xIVF Rijeka, 1XIVF Mb)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Reny 76, 11.IVF, VV (nakon 2XAIH, 4 X stim. IVF, 6 x prir.IVF)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Tina2701, 1XAIH, KB Osijek
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.IVF, Mb (nakon 3 x ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora blu, (Cito)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*

Miari, 26.04. (KBC Rijeka)
Bubana, 29.04. (Prag)
Venddy, 29.04. (Cito)
Kia, 29.04. (PFC)
Nora, 01.05. (PFC)
Patuljchica, 03.05. (Prag)
Chris, 03.05. (PFC)
Mia Lilly, 03.05.
marija_sa, 06.05. (Mb)
iva15, 06.05. (Mb)
Inana, 08.05., (Sv.duh)
Slava77, 09.04. (CITO), 
Olea77, 10.05. (PFC)
elen, 10.05. (VV)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
alma_itd, (Belgija)
dudadudaduda
tika08, (PFC)
Opa, (Pronatal)
Crvenkapica 77 (CITO)
Šumskovoće (KBC Ri)
Inna28

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
čuftica, (Petrova)
metkovk@, (CITO)
zlatta (Vinogradska)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, Ela28, marisela, n&a, tikki, metkovk@, mury, jelena, darmar,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
ježić, ruža82, katja35,  

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
4. mjesec: anddu, Iberc, Lily, mare77, NINA30, Sanela-Naja, Sonja29, tlatincica, vedre, 
5. mjesec: Andream, aleksandraj, artisan, BlaBla123, Cannisa, dhea, dorina199, eva133, ivka13, jelena, kaja82, kitty, MINI3, MASLINA1973, mala bu, marincezg, matahari, nora77, Ona koja nije pisala, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, Sela, tlukaci5, tajna30, the margot, vala mala, 
6. mjesec: ambra, faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, ptica1, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, b.a.b.y., believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, charlie, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, hop, inaa, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, Ivana0409, kriistiina, linalena, lasta, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua LilyOfTheValey, , Leva, miba, maca papucarica, martinstoss, Mare41, m arta, modesty4, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nety, Niki, nina977, nirvana, palcicazg, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ptica1, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## kiki30

gizmos,super lista-svaka čast :Naklon: 
ajme koliko trudnica,da ih bude čim više ,zato svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lua

> Iskrene čestitke svim novim trudnicama!
> 
> Posebno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje beta!
> 
> Tužnicama


X

GIZMOS.... :Naklon:

----------


## nea0902

> *Martinstoss*...nisam se nadala da ću uspjet...al eto....
> 
> imam pitanje...kako vi reagirate na utriće??ja izgore koliko mi je vruće...a vode popijem dnevno koliko sam inače za par dana pila  baš me i mm pita šta mi je da toliko pijem...


Ja ti pijem hektolitre soka od naranče  :Smile:

----------


## Makica

tina, cestitaaaaaam! da prvi uzv bude superrrrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
goga, fakat je beturina, he,he, cestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, hm, gdje li je moj nick nestao s liste, GIZMOS?

Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.  :Bouncing:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, čestitam, draga Aurora*, predivna beta  :Smile: !!!!!!

----------


## molu

Aurora* jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:  :Teletubbies: 

Draga, presretna sam zbog tebe!!!!! To ja zovem veličanstvenom betom.

Želim ti za početak lijepo duplanje, a onda i urednu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora* jeeeeeeeeeeeeee, čestitam ti od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Predivna beta :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Aurora*, već sam jučer stavila smajlić u potpis :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Aurora** jeeeeee to je beta i pol!  :Very Happy:  Izgleda da se netko čvrsto primio za mamicu  :Very Happy:  Čestitam i želim ti školsku trudnoću!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora** čestitam od srca! Forza fiume!

----------


## venddy

Aurora prekrasna beta :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Aurora * :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Zelim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

aurora čestitam...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## marija_sa

Aurora i ostale cure........sve cestitke i od mene!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## goga69

Aurora* draga,cestitam,uzivaj i raduj se....plodan je ovogodisnji Uskrs!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

> Hm, hm, gdje li je moj nick nestao s liste, GIZMOS?
> 
> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


Cijeli dan visim na forumu da vidim taj rezultat!
*Aurora** bravo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora** beta ti je  :Naklon:

----------


## marti_sk

> Hm, hm, gdje li je moj nick nestao s liste, GIZMOS?
> 
> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


Ajme draga predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

*Aurora* - veličanstveno!*


*Čestitam! * 

*NAPOKON!*

 :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*Aurora** stvarno napokon!!!!!!!!!!
Čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravu, školsku, mirnu i predosadnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Hm, hm, gdje li je moj nick nestao s liste, GIZMOS?
> 
> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


pridružujem se čestitarima...bravo Aurora*, bravo :Very Happy: 

trebala mi je ovako lijepa vijest, nakon jedne loše jutarnje

----------


## pimbli

*Aurora** cestitam ti draga, uzivaj u svakom danu i neka sve bude savrseno do poroda. Znala sam da ce ti ovog puta uspeti... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

*Aurora*, savršeno!!! Fenomenalna beta! Sretno do kraja!  :Sing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Znala sam ja da će ovaj Uskrs donijeti puno malih pilića!!! 
*Aurora** ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## GIZMOS

Aurora*, ne znam stvarno gdje sam tebe zagubila (znam da si bila njoj)  :Laughing: , ali svakako zaslužuješ na vrh. Čestitam na predivnoj beti i uskoro ćeš svoje ime vidjeti na travanjskoj listi trudnica.

Čestitam i svim ostalima i ne zamjerite na mojoj zbunjenosti (očito mi ne ide dobro u zadnje vrijeme kad sam i zadnju listu stavila na krivu temu: Nakon transfera)...

----------


## arizona311

Aurora i sve ostale cure cestitke  :Bouncing:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


 :Shock: 
Kakva velicanstvaena beta!!!

Znala sam  :Wink: 
La la la lalalalla  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Cestitam :Klap:

----------


## lucija83

> Hm, hm, gdje li je moj nick nestao s liste, GIZMOS?
> 
> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA MORAM I OVDJE VRIŠTATI OD SREĆE!!!!! ČESTITAM VAM OD SRCA!!!! na idućoj kavici ćeš nam biti trbušasta juuuuuuuupi!!!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  *Aurora** ovako sam zadnji put bila sretna kad sam svoju betu ugledala  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Aurora cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tia

> Bez obzira na to svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


svaki dan virkam i jedva sam dočekala. Nekako mi je još onaj petak u čekaonici sve treperilo u meni da će to biti to!  :Klap:

----------


## BHany

Aurora*  :Heart: 
kakva sreće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

baš se forum trese ovih dana ...s pravom cure moje...s pravom  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama, divni ste kao i uvijek, i ja sam dirnuta vasim rijecima...  :Zaljubljen: 

Ovaj put su, ali stvarno, moja ocekivanja bila najmanja. Ulovljena jajna stanica mi se cinila kao premija, a ovakvu betu niti u ludilu nisam mogla zamisliti. Nadam se da je ona dobar pokazatelj i daljnjeg urednog tijeka trudnoce te da je ovaj put to to.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Aurora* draga, vjerujem da je teško povjerovati, i sigurno je to to! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## dani82

*Aurora** čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  ... kako je krenulo ubrzo ćemo sve na riječkoj kavici biti trbušaste!!!

----------


## sali

*Aurora** čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Aurora* cestitke!!!

----------


## a72

> _Aurora* ovako sam zadnji put bila sretna kad sam svoju betu ugledala_


ksena je izrekla moje misli !!! 
Draga, draga moja prijateljice radujem se s tobom i tm, od srca!  Docekale smo i taj dan , znam da je to TO  :Yes: 
kad se malo slegnu emocije ocekujem jedan veliki izvjestaj- ma znala si ovaj put si imala dobar osjecaj! 
uhhh.....ljubim te  :Kiss:  :kiss  ma presretna sam, uljepsala si mi dan!!!!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

Aurora*, iskrene čestitke tebi i TM :Very Happy: !!! Neka i dalje ide sve kako treba, i sigurna sam da će i biti sve OK!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, nemam pojma na kojoj temi da ovo pitam, pa se ispričavam što postam tu, ali mi se čini da nas je tu najviše. Danas mi je 19dc, jučer prvi put ona trakica za ovulaciju bila pozitivna, ali već nekoliko dana tu i tamo imam neki sluzavi krvavi trag, pa nestane, pa onda kao krvava žilica, danas opet. Ubija me to u pojam jer 2dc moram kod dr. i krećemo sa stimulacijom. Danas sam inače po njegovom naputku 5 dan na utrićima, nakon 10 dana trebam prestati s njima i čekati mengu. Sad više nemam pojma što napraviti. Čini se ful prerano za mengu, a opet nešto dolje brljavi... Da bar postoji neki test za mengu...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora** Ma čestitam draga od  :Heart:  vidiš da se silno čekanje na transfer 100% isplatilo!!!  :Very Happy:  Presretna sam zbog tebe!!!!
*Goga* Čestitke i tebi draga  :Very Happy: 
*Tina* koji divan obrat situacije  :Very Happy:  

Vidim da nam je uskršnji zeko bio jako vrijedan ove godine  :Wink:  
Ja prijavljujem transfer dvije mrve (6 i 7 stanične) jučer. Beta TEK 16/5/11....

----------


## visibaba

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 
> *Aurora** ovako sam zadnji put bila sretna kad sam svoju betu ugledala 
> 
> 
> ksena je izrekla moje misli !!!


bome i ja potpisujem ksenu, ovo je vijest nad vijestima, presretna sam!!!
cestitam i ovdje draga moja i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu!!! ma sigurna sam da je ovaj put to TO!!!
*cestitam Aurora**  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:

----------


## innu

*Aurora** od srca čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

wow   AURORA   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   bas super  
Cestitam  !!!!

----------


## Jelena

Aurora* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Bravo Aurora isplatila se ona duga čekanja u čekaoni    ................... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andrejaaa

Aurora čestitam i neka do kraja ide samo školski  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora stvarno si mi uljepšala dan evo da pokažem to i s ovim emotikonama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Aurora** i *Goga*, čestitke!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

jedva stignem proviriti na forum i vidjeti što se zbiva, a kamoli pisati, ali današnje su mi bete i druge novosti na lice izmamile takav osmijeh da sam morala ukrasti par minuta kako bih  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Aurora,* čestitam!!!! Wow, koja beta - bebica se stvarno čvrsto uhvatila  :Zaljubljen: 

*bugaboo,* također čestitke od srca!!!

*AB,* držim fige za duplanje! Beta je skroz ok za 12dpo!

*gričanka* i* Luka -* prekrasno!!!** 

*uporna,* čestitke na drugoj srećici!!!


svim novim trudnicama i novopečenim roditeljima koje nisam spomenula također čestitamo, a trudilicama držimo fige da čim prije uhvate dobitni postupak!

 :Kiss:  od nas dvije!

----------


## Ginger

> svecano objavljujem da je moja beta, 15. dan nakon punkcije, 12. dan nakon transfera trodnevnog 8-stanicnog embrija, nastalog u potpuno prirodnom IVF postupku, velicanstvenih *590 U/L*.


aaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

predivno! predivno! draga moja, čestitam ti od srca!
neka ti je savršena i dosadna školska trudnoća

----------


## Ginger

čestitke i svim drugim trudnicama  :Very Happy: 

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje tvoje bete
i nemoj tako prema betama ispod 100
jedna takva, ona prva, mi trenutno sjedi u krilu i gnjavi dok ovo pišem
ona druga trenutno spava, a inače visi na meni 23 h dnevno  :Grin: 
zato još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tužnicama jedan veliki zagrljalj, doći će i vaš dan  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Aurora*, koje veselje  :Very Happy: , nemas pojma kako si me obradovala. Stvarno predivna beta.

----------


## martinstoss

Joj, cure, koliko vas je s dobrim vijestima da mi je teško već pratit. Čestitke svima! Neka vam bude sretno i blaženo do samoga kraja! Velika  :Kiss:  !

Btw, molim da me se stavi na listu za 5. mjesec, Poliklinika IVF, femara....ITI  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

AB ima dobru betu  a  samo ne znam gdje ju je napisala  
i ja je zelim  procitati koliko je skocila

----------


## mare41

crvenkapica, čekamo sutra AB drugu betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina2701

*Aurora*...čestitam...lijepa beta....

----------


## Mury

> crvenkapica, čekamo sutra AB drugu betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


XXXXX i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapica, čekamo sutra AB drugu betu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a joj  ja sam  nesto zabucala,procitala sam  na potpo. u splitu  da  je  beta  trocifrena  ,  netko je pisao,  ma  bit ce-  bit ce  upravo tako  !!!   ovo nije slucajnost   :Smile:  
sretno  sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## thaia28

Aurora, jaaaaaako me razveselila vijest o tvojoj beti  :Very Happy: .. nekako je vrijeme došlo da ti svi teški trenuci ostanu u dalekoj prošlosti, od sada samo sretno  :Heart:  želim ti sve onako školski i uredno do kraja. velika pusa :Heart:

----------


## darmar

aurora i goga, čestitke na betama, zaista su supeeeer :Klap: ,želim vam urednu školsku trudnoću do kraja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
GIZMOS, hvala na list, prava si vrijednica :Smile:

----------


## MANNY

AURORA iskrene čestitke!

----------


## ježić

*Aurora*,* čestitke od srca! prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy: 

*AB*, za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 

*Sumskovoce*, čestitam na mrvicama! Dobro ih čuvaj i brzo će taj 16.!  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Aurora*,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Skačemo od sreće skupa s tobom, TM i smajlićima :Very Happy:

----------


## elen

Pozdrav!!
Evo, ja sam 3dpt i sve je ok. bol od punkcije se polako smanjuje a raste temp. i sisike (utrići).
Da nekog ne izostavim ne želim poimenice nabrajati pa od srca vibriram za sve pikalice i  čekalice punkcije, čekalice  transfera i bete, svima koji  su u postupku ili se tek spremaju za njega, i naravno za sve trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretno svima!!

----------


## ksena28

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-P...=1#post1877461

ja ću samo ovdje "zakačiti" obavijest od moderatorice o pravilima ponašanja i forumiranja na ovom PDF-u. koristite pretraživanje i smanjite chatanje i vibranje na topicima koji tome ne služe.

inače, dobro jutro svima!

*AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

----------


## bugaboo

Samo da javim da se moja beta lijepo povecala, sa 410 na 1119 :Heart: 

Sad cekam 1. UZV...

AB za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina2701

*bugaboo* čestitam.....

----------


## ina33

> *AuroraBlu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje


I još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

Bugaboo, odlično duplanje!

----------


## Snekica

Ksena, pa na odbrojavanju smo! Nisam skužila da li si to stavila preventivno ili? Ako je preventivno onda sorry...  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Biće ksena mislila da ovaj dio kako se osjećaju ljudi nakon transfera ide na onaj drugi, zasebni topic.

----------


## molu

AB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

Bugaboo  krasno duplanje! Želim ti urednu i školsku trudnoću do kraja

----------


## ksena28

Stavila sam ga *OVDJE* namjerno, jer sam stekla dojam da *cure baš i ne čitaju pravila foruma*!

----------


## coolerica

> *Aurora*, ! Skačemo od sreće skupa s tobom, TM i smajlićima


prvo vidim ovo.. i sad se pitam koja, koja i bome mi nije bilo lako dok mi je učitavalo stranicu prije i što vidim, a ono od čega su mi stvarno krenule suze - OBE!!!!!
Cure milijardu vibrica, dobrih želja i čestitki šaljem u vašem smjeru!
Aurora* jedva čekam kavicu (sad ćeš ko ja bezkofeinsku) 
AB nek se podupla!!

----------


## coolerica

tako je Ksena, uvedi malo reda! Konobari i forumašice su tvoje područje!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

Aurora,bugaboo čestitam cure na prekrasnim betama.
AB~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, za lijepo duplanje bete.

----------


## elen

> Stavila sam ga *OVDJE* namjerno, jer sam stekla dojam da *cure baš i ne čitaju pravila foruma*!


Očito je moja rečenica povrijedila pravila foruma pa se ispričavam... i  obećajem da ću ubuduće prije pisanja, detaljno proučiti  materijalne i postupovne odredbe forumskog prava te  običaje i praksu drugih.  :Smile: 

no frks, reda treba biti  :Smile: 

Još jednom pozdrav svima, sretno i čuvajte se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Makica

aurora, cestitaaaam! 
AB ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## mare41

elen, to je podsjetnik za sve nas, da mislimo na to da postoje pravila i da ih se pridržavamo. Inače, zgodna je tema Nakon transfera gdje cure prate nakontransferske simptome i gdje se druže iz dana u dan. Sretno!

----------


## alma_itd

Saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu,svima kojima treba,za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A novim trudnivama cestitke od :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo*, prekrasno duplanje!
Čestitam!

----------


## ksena28

> tako je Ksena, uvedi malo reda! Konobari i forumašice su tvoje područje!!


 :Laughing:  znaš mene  :Cool: 

*elen*, ne znam što si se baš ti našla prozvanom, nemam blage veze što si napisala i gdje, ovo se odnosilo na *apsolutno sve cure*!

----------


## BHany

mislim da je ksena napisala post slučajno iza tebe, elen
jer ovaj tvoj post koji prethodi kseninom ne krši baš niti jedno pravilo (koja moramo imati i nisu napisana samo za moderatore nego i za korisnike da bi nam svima bilo ugodnije, preglednije, pristojnije itd... tako da tvoj sarkazam nije sasvim na mjestu, pogotovo obzirom na to da kad ljudi ne čitaju pravila, pišu stihijski, a onda nastane priličan kaos i mi bismo trebale biti stalno online i praviti reda)

...ali tvoj post je sasvim ok što se tiče topica odbrojavanje 

a ksena je pak napisala post jer je ujutro vjerojatno pročitala obavijesti koje sam ja sinoć napisala (i administratorsku i onu na pravilima foruma) pa vam je svima željela na to skrenuti pozornost, pretpostavljajući da puno vas svrati baš na ovaj topic - dakle u najboljoj namjeri kako ja to vidim  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

upravo tako BHany  :Love: 

podsjetila sam na pravila ne prozivajući nikoga, samo kao podsjetnik za sve nas, pa tako i za mene sa duuugim stažem ovdjem (kojeg apsolutno nikome ne želim!)

----------


## ksena28

i da, na odbrojavanje sam ga zakačila samo zbog "prometa" ovog topica, ovdje je vibranje i chatanja i navijanje dopušteno!  :Smile: 

sorry ako ste me krivo shvatile  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> i da, na odbrojavanje sam ga zakačila samo zbog "prometa" ovog topica, ovdje je vibranje i chatanja i navijanje dopušteno!


Sve 5, nego sam ja 2 puta provjeravala da li sam na odbrojavanju ili drugdje (blondie  :Embarassed: ). Pa sam skužila da je ipak preventivno.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*  :Embarassed:

----------


## bugaboo

Bravo za duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Samo neka tako nastavi!

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu*,jako dobro duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

I moja beta je bila sramežljiva,nekako slična tvojoj,tako da nije bitna brojka..bitno je da ona lijepo raste,ovako kao tvoja!!

Za dalje puno,puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


Duplanje je ono sto se trazi, a velicina je manje bitna. Ovo su jako dobre vijesti i neka beta samo tako lijepo raste i dalje! Cestitam i sretno do kraja.

----------


## ivica_k

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


hop, hop i još malo hop za sve lijepo što sad slijedi :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

*bugaboo* i tvoje bete su sjajne!  Cestitke i tebi uz jednake zelje da ti beta i dalje pravilno raste i da ti cijela trudnoca bude uredna.

----------


## tigrical

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

Eto znala sam ja,*AB*! :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

AB jeeeee, to se traži, ovo danas izgleda i više nego dobro :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jako sam sretna zbog tebe, kao da je moja beta :Love: 

bugaboo čestitke i tebi, predivno duplanje!!

----------


## mare41

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


 I sitno je i više nego bitno :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

aurora,super..glavno da se dupla...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

Mare ukrala si mi misao. aurorablu sretna sam presretna!!! idemo dalje polako ali sigurno!!!

----------


## Charlie

*Bugaboo* prekrasna beta, čestitke još jednom!!!
*AuroraBlu* čestitam i ~~~~~ za dalje!
*Mare41* drugi put kad budem čekalica bete stavi me pls u potpis, vidiš da djelujeeeeee  :Grin:

----------


## BHany

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


 ma krasnoooo :Very Happy: 
a da si ju išla vaditi 14 dnt, kak se šika, a ne 12, ne bi se ni sekirala...
14 dnt bi dobila ne preveliku ali lijepu trocifrenu betu 

ali evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i preksutra bude lijepa duplićka (sigurna sam da hoće  :Wink:  )

----------


## BHany

> *Mare41* drugi put kad budem čekalica bete stavi me pls u potpis, vidiš da djelujeeeeee


i mene, i mene  :Saint:  
kad dođe na red

----------


## ina33

> I sitno je i više nego bitno


Nije ti mala, normalna je za transfer trodnevnih embrija 14 dan nakon transfera, ono, školska kako bi se vozilo prije na VV - trocifrena beta = trudnoća plus je duplanje super. To je to, po meni strahovanja oko biokemijske isključena, nemoj se sad uspoređivat s mariborskim betama di su u pravilu blastociste (znači, 2 dana starije trudnoće) i mislim da mi je vikki rekla da se tad očekuje da je veća od 300.

ONO, ČESTITAM  :Smile: ! I držim palčeve za ful dosadnu trudnoću  :Smile: !!!! I bravo CITO!

----------


## mare41

Charlie, bit će i treća iz potpisa (100% će mi biti uspješnost :Smile: )!
Bhany, kiss, ma sve ću vas stavit!

----------


## pirica

*Aurora** :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam
*AuroraB* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta i dalje raste
svim ostalim curama isto velike čestitke

----------


## coolerica

mare ima proročansku tipkovnicu, mogla bi početi primati narudžbe!!
AB duplanje je sjajno!! 
baš sretan dan na forumiću pa sam i ja sretna!

----------


## šniki

*AB* ja opala s kruške, pa opće nisam skontala tvoju prvu betu, ali eto sad sam ovu drugu! ČESTITAM i navijam da sve bude onako,ko po špagici.....
*bugaboo* draga, pa to je predivno, čestitam od srca..

----------


## Lua

> mare ima proročansku tipkovnicu, mogla bi početi primati narudžbe!!
> AB duplanje je sjajno!! 
> baš sretan dan na forumiću pa sam i ja sretna!


X (ma baš se sa svime slažem  :Smile:  )

Mare41....  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da nadodam- ovaj mjesec se važno zvati Aurora :Cool: 
mare proročice :Klap:

----------


## Mury

*AB i bugaboo*, čestitke za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka samo tako fino nastave rasti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Ja sam u subotu u CITO  na prvom UZV da vidimo što su "skuhali" moji jajnici, već me bole, pa se nadam da se nešto dobro kuha  :Laughing:

----------


## venddy

AB beta je super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , da znaš kako me je obradovala kad sam vidjela da se pravilno poduplala. Samo neka tako nastavi i za 9 mjeseci da zagrliš svoje zlato :Love: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

E *Mare* moja, šta bi ja bez tebe..  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da ja tebe stavim u svoj potpis za koji tjedan... Nadam se da će biti recipročno  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za dalje!!!

----------


## Šiškica

AuroraBlu čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## darmar

AuroraBlu čestitam :Klap: , nek se samo nastavi duplati :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

> Moja betica je i dalje mala ali se lijepo poduplala: 14.dnt *119*


Ma tooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  skacem od srece.Nije vazno sto je mala bitno je da je ''pametna'' :Laughing:  Sad uzivaj draga moja.Cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## cranky

*AAAAAA KOJE DIVNE VIJESTI!!!!!!*

*AB i bugaboo * kako lijepo, sretna sam ful  :Very Happy: 

*Aurora** AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :Very Happy:  prasico jedna niš se ne hvališ, šta ja moram na forum doć vidjet predivnu vijest  :Razz: 

Drage moje svima vam šaljemo moja Sara  :Zaljubljen:  i ja brdo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Aurora** jeeeeeeeeeeeee, za tebe vrijedi ona: svugdje pođi kući dođi, rekla sam ja da će na svakoj sljedećoj kavici dolaziti koja nova trudnica, čestitam od srca!
*AuroraB* i još jednom čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
*Bugaboo* čestitam ti od srca, javila mi za tebe ptičica iz ZG, neka su oni ljekovi djelovali, ionako im je isticao rok trajanja  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## dani82

*AuroraBlu* čestitam, mislim da ne moraš više brinuti  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

cranky sarica je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## elen

> mislim da je ksena napisala post slučajno iza tebe, elen
> jer ovaj tvoj post koji prethodi kseninom ne krši baš niti jedno pravilo (koja moramo imati i nisu napisana samo za moderatore nego i za korisnike da bi nam svima bilo ugodnije, preglednije, pristojnije itd... tako da tvoj sarkazam nije sasvim na mjestu, pogotovo obzirom na to da kad ljudi ne čitaju pravila, pišu stihijski, a onda nastane priličan kaos i mi bismo trebale biti stalno online i praviti reda)
> 
> ...ali tvoj post je sasvim ok što se tiče topica odbrojavanje 
> 
> a ksena je pak napisala post jer je ujutro vjerojatno pročitala obavijesti koje sam ja sinoć napisala (i administratorsku i onu na pravilima foruma) pa vam je svima željela na to skrenuti pozornost, pretpostavljajući da puno vas svrati baš na ovaj topic - dakle u najboljoj namjeri kako ja to vidim


no hard filings, .....
idemo dalje u nova odbrojavanja, duplanja i nove srećice  :Smile: 
AuroraBlu čestitke!!!

----------


## visibaba

*AuroraBlu* bravo za duplanje :Klap: , jako me razveselila tvoja danasnja beta!!! Sad ti bez zadrske mozemo cestitati, to je to :Very Happy: 

*mare41* kad ti vec tako dobro ide, stavi samu sebe u svoj potpis i ispuni prorocanstvo :Wink:

----------


## ježić

*Bugaboo* i *AuroraBlu*, čestitam na duplanju! Prekrasno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Od srca vam želim dosadne školske trudnoće!

----------


## Jelena

AB  :Very Happy:  jako sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## tiki_a

Tek' sada vidim, obje Aurore, pa to je preeeeeekrasno, ČESTITAM Aurora*, i to pravi prirodnjak, jeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
AuroraBlu, velika čestitka i ovdje  :Very Happy: 
Draga bugaboo pa ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

obe su pale!!! jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bugabooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## goga69

> *Bugaboo* i *AuroraBlu*, čestitam na duplanju! Prekrasno! 
> 
> Od srca vam želim dosadne školske trudnoće!


Potpisujem !!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

Aurore drago mi je  zbog vas   !! :Klap: 
 :Heart:   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## molu

AB  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školskih 9 mj.

----------


## tiki_a

Aurorčeki  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## gupi51

AuroraBlu, Aurora*~~~~~~~~fenomenalno!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fresia

*Aurora** čestitaaaaamm  :Very Happy:  :Klap: !!!
Jako mi je drago zbog tebe... sjećam te se sa ovog pdf-a kada smo obje imale neuspješne postupke. 
Uskoro ćeš izgledati kao ovaj tvoj prekrasni avatar. Želim ti da se bebica čvrsto uhvati dok ne dođe vrijeme upoznavanja sa svojom mamom, a mama neka uživa u radostima trudnoće opuštena i bezbrižna  :Zaljubljen: .

Takođe i ostalim trudnicama čestitke i želje da cijela trudnoća bude savršena  :Smile: ! 
Ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sali

> *bugaboo* i *aurorablu*, čestitam na duplanju! Prekrasno! 
> 
> od srca vam želim dosadne školske trudnoće!


*x*  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## tikki

> AuroraBlu, Aurora*~~~~~~~~fenomenalno!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!


čestitke cure i od mene! ~~~~~~~~~ za školsi do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Čestitam AuroraBlu od srca bas sam sretna zbog tebe ajme prekrasno

----------


## zvončica1976

Drage moje,vibram za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čestitam friškim curama kojem kreću slatke muke  :Very Happy:  stavila sam na avatar prvu i zasad jedinu slikicu naše princeze...pa cure da što prije u avatar i vi stavite isto  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice neka beta bude nebeska za 2 tjedna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

Dobro nam svima jutro, iako je sumorno, popravit će ga :Coffee: .
visibabić (FII sister :Smile: ) :Zaljubljen: 
Lua :Heart: 
Aurora*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnu uduplanu betu :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## FionaM

*AB*, čestitam od srca...jako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

b.a.b.y. saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnji rezultat bete.Nadam se da ce nas sve obradovati :Yes:

----------


## Charlie

Dobro jutro svima!
*Aurora** za današnju betu ~~~~~~~~!

----------


## BHany

mojim dragim aurorama i bugaboo sretno duplanje  :Heart: 

ostalima koji kreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Dodirko

*AuroraBlu* Čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 
Trud, strpljenje i upornost se isplati!!!

----------


## Makica

aurorablu, cestitam od srca!!!!! i sretno do kraja!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

*Drage Aurore,* *bugaboo,* još jednom sretno, bezbiržno i dosadno do kraja :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
*b.a.b.y.* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!  :Shock:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke na velikoj uduplanoj beti!

----------


## bugaboo

> *Bugaboo* čestitam ti od srca, javila mi za tebe ptičica iz ZG, neka su oni ljekovi djelovali, ionako im je isticao rok trajanja !


Hvala svima na cestitkama!

Sara ja sam uvjerena da je ovaj postupak bio uspjesan i zbog dobrih forumasica i frendova istih, zahvaljujem svima na ustupljenim lijekovima :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Aurora krasna beta :Zaljubljen:  Samo neka mrvica raste :Love: 

b.a.b.y. za danasnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Aurora*, draga, čestitke budućim roditeljima, sretno dalje :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Aurora*, zvuči odlično  :Smile: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

wooow    ideššš    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!



zaaaaaaaaakon  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!



*Aurora**  :Shock:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!


prekrasno!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Aurora* ...savršeno :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Prekrašno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Aurora*  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## darmar

aurora beta je zaista veličanstvena :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , čestitam :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora koja beturina :Shock: 
Ma bravo bravo, prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

Aurora* it's perfect!!! JEEEEEEE!!!!!

----------


## marisela

Svim curama koje su uspjele, čestitke od srca ja ni ovaj put nisam uspjela nažalost.

Gizsmos stavi me na listu za Septembar.

----------


## Charlie

*Aurora** fantastično!!! Čestitke još jednom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ovaj je prirodnjak stvarno ispao lijepo, ma šta lijepo, najljepše iznenađenje!
*marisela*, žao mi je, nema nam druge nego glavu gore i u nove pokušaje.

----------


## Tibi

Aurora i AuroraBlu jako su me razveselile vaše bete  :Heart:  jeeeeeeeeee
Sada sretno i školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## a72

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!


ma presavrsenooooo   :Smile:   Cestitke jos jednom draga nasa trudnicice  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!


Čestitam draga, od  :Heart:

----------


## martinstoss

*Aurora,* čestitam, beta ti je zaaaaaaakon! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok do kraja!

----------


## Mury

> *Aurora,* čestitam, beta ti je zaaaaaaakon! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok do kraja!


xxxxxxxx!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora**  beta ti je turbo!

----------


## ptica1

Aurora

----------


## ptica1

Aurora :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## marijana189

bila sam prije 23 dana na aih prije 4 dana sam izvadila betu bila je 411.2 doktor mi je reko da je pozitivno! u ponedjeljak idem ponavljati da vidi jel se povisuje beta. mene je sada strah da nebude sve ok dali ima ko da me moze posavjetovati o tome jel to mi je prvi puta i nista neznam o tome a doktor mi nista nije objasnilo dali je ta moja beta 411.2 u redu??????????????????? hvala unaprijed

----------


## ježić

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!


Fantastično! Od srca ti želim da do kraja sve prođe super!

*marisela*,  :Love:   glavu gore i još hrabrije dalje!

----------


## visibaba

> Moja beta danas vrtoglavih *1770*!


savrseno  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lanarica

Marchie, čestitam ti od srca..... Neopisivo mi je drago....Svim drugim curama želim puno sreće----

----------


## frka

bravo Aurore!!!!

Marchie, cestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Aurore, čestitam na krasnim betama! Sad laganini do UZV kada ćete si samo potvrditi da ne sanjate!!!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

b.a.b.y.  :Cekam:  sta je bilo sa betom?

----------


## Ginger

*Aurora*, AuroraBlu, Bugaboo*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam curke moje!

AuroraBlu moja beta na 10dpt (+ ooooobilno krvarenje) blastice je bila 15, na 14dpt 74, zato nemoj tako sramežljivo, samo hrabro!

----------


## uporna

*AuroraBlu* ma bitno da se poduplala a za koji dan će biti veeeelika  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam svim friškim trudnicama. :Klap:

----------


## Aurora*

> bila sam prije 23 dana na aih prije 4 dana sam izvadila betu bila je 411.2 doktor mi je reko da je pozitivno! u ponedjeljak idem ponavljati da vidi jel se povisuje beta. mene je sada strah da nebude sve ok dali ima ko da me moze posavjetovati o tome jel to mi je prvi puta i nista neznam o tome a doktor mi nista nije objasnilo dali je ta moja beta 411.2 u redu??????????????????? hvala unaprijed


*marijana189* sve sto se na temelj ovoga sto si napisala moze reci je to sto si vec cula i od svog doktora. A to je da je beta pozitivna, sto znaci da je doslo do zaceca, odnosno do trudnoce. Obicno se u tako ranoj fazi beta ponavlja nakon 2 dana, jer bi se u tom vremenu ona trebala udvostruciti. A pravilno duplanje je obicno najbolji pokazatelj da ce trudnoca biti uredna. Ne znam zasto ti betu moras ponoviti tek nakon tjedan dana, ali u svakom slucaju iz te druge vrijednosti ce se vidjeti kako trudnoca napreduje... 

Gdje si bila u postupku?


*AuroraBlu * jesi li danas vadila betu? Ako jesi, javi rezultat!

----------


## coolerica

Aurora* to je beta i pol (zapravo beta i tripol) jer se i više no utrostručila !!!!!!!!!! Savršen početak jedne, nadam se, školske trudnoće!

----------


## marijana189

haloo aurora neznam zsto me tek za tjedan dana salje po drugu betu on mi je reko da se necemo zuriti a i ja znam da se svaki dva dana vadi al et. tek u ponedjeljak idem vaditi ja se nadam da ce se po duplati. isla sam u osijek kod doktora popovica......

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora beta ti je predobra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

> haloo aurora neznam zsto me tek za tjedan dana salje po drugu betu on mi je reko da se necemo zuriti a i ja znam da se svaki dva dana vadi al et. tek u ponedjeljak idem vaditi ja se nadam da ce se po duplati. isla sam u osijek kod doktora popovica......


..ja sam također kod dr. P i ponovila sam betu nakon 2 dana...u potpisu možeš vidjeti što sam dobila...

..iako ja mislim da se kod mene u prvoj beti radilo malo i o pogrešci laba....ovaj tjedan idem na prvi uzv pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti...

----------


## marijana189

hey tina2701 ja se nadam samo da se povisi beta i da bude sve ok ja sledeci tjedan idem na uzv ako se beta povisi ja se nadam da hoce  :Smile:

----------


## marijana189

i ja sam samo jednu betu uradila 18dpo i bila je 411.2 samo se nadam i jedva cekam taj ponedjeljak da idem vaditi 2 betu i da ce biti puno veca heheheh

----------


## crvenkapica77

kad ce nova  lista     :Smile:

----------


## andream

Aurora*, čestitam na lijepoj brojci.
I ovdje za našu drugu Auroru da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

marijana držim fige za betu u ponedjeljak... da se fino povisi  :Smile:

----------


## marijana189

> marijana držim fige za betu u ponedjeljak... da se fino povisi


hvala draga i ja se nedam da ce biti ljepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz :Coffee: .
Još jednom  :Love:  AB.
marijana ~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje
ajmo patuljček~~~~~~~za betu do neba!

----------


## Gabi25

patuljchica za oooogromnu betu danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

*AuroraBlu*, veliko srce ti šaljem i užasno mi je žao, bila sam gotovo pa uvjerena da je to, s obzirom na duplanje, on the safe side  :Heart: !

----------


## tikki

Joj AuroraBlu baš mi je žao, i ja sam mislila da je to to... budući da se ipak duplala  :Sad:  veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem  :Love: 

Patuljchica držim fige!

----------


## Charlie

*Patuljchica* ~~~~~~~ do neba!
*AuroraBlu* stvarno mi je žao, izgledalo je baš dobro...drži se  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> *Patuljchica* ~~~~~~~ do neba!
> *AuroraBlu* stvarno mi je žao, izgledalo je baš dobro...drži se


i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Jelenu!
blue bear,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ne moraš ići tamo gdje je Jelena  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Jelenu!


 :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mare41

> i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Jelenu!
> blue bear,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ne moraš ići tamo gdje je Jelena


 Ma kako sam zaboravila (senilka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu blue bear!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## goga69

Patuljhchice drzim fige za betu !!

----------


## rozalija

> Patuljhchice drzim fige za betu !!


X
milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem za našu Jelenu.

----------


## patuljchica

Drage moje djevojčice. Iako se ja uopće nisam do sad prijavila na ovaj thread, toliko vas je ovdje vibriralo, da moram prvo ovdje postati moju betu :
*2301*! 

Btw, danas mi je 16dpt našeg 5dnevnog junaka.

sada još da dočekamo uzv kroz 10ak dana...

volim vas sve! :Heart: 

p.s. evo mene već sa novom traumom  :Laughing:  - jel može beta biti previsoka?

----------


## frka

bravo, *patuljchice*!!! cestitke!!!

i ne - beta ne moze biti previsoka! to je to!!!

----------


## mare41

patuljček i ovdjeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (stvarno nisam sumnjala :Smile: )
(te kasne češke bete budu tako visoke)

----------


## Gabi25

patuljchice čestitam, nekako sam za tebe baš bila sigurna
bravo bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, Patuljchice, čestitam, koja prekrasna beta, koja prekrasna priča  :Smile: !!!!!

----------


## Marchie37

*Patuljchice*, sjajno, odlična beta!!! Čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## goga69

p.s. evo mene već sa novom traumom  - jel može beta biti previsoka?

Patuljciche cestitke i ovde....ma kakvi visoka,sta ja da kazem onda sa mojom od 5906  :Shock:  samo sto je jedan dan vadjena kasnije od tvoje....to je tama kako treba!!!
Cmoka, cuvaj se i laganini do uzv!!

----------


## bugaboo

Patuljcice cestitam, super beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Patuljchice*, čestitam na prekrasnom raspletu jako dirljive i hrabre priče! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam donese najljepši mogući završetak!

----------


## ivica_k

patuljchice, čestitam, beta je mrak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mirnu i školsku trudnoću!

----------


## BHany

*Patuljchice...*čestitam od srca na predivnoj beti**

----------


## tigrical

*Patuljchica* bravo za super betu!

----------


## venddy

Patuljchice prekrasna beta :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitike  patuljchice!  :Very Happy: 
Nakon takvog čuda počinjem vjerovati da i za mene ima nade! 

PS tvoja priča bi bila savršena za novine ili tv

----------


## ines31

Čestitke novim trudnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv i srčeke!!!!!
Pusa svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Patuljchice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  *ČESTITAM* od  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Patuljchice*, čestitam na prekrasnoj beturini!!!

----------


## Makica

> patuljchice, čestitam, beta je mrak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mirnu i školsku trudnoću!


xxxx

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Patuljchice*, čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  e stvarno si zaslužila ovakvu beturinu!

----------


## ježić

*patuljchice*, čestitam od srca na prekrasnoj beti.

Ja danas obavila 3. AIH, sad dva tjedna čekanja...

----------


## Charlie

*Patuljchice* čestitam od  :Heart: !!!
*Marchie37* jel bio UZ? ~~~~~ za snažno malo srce!!!

----------


## martinstoss

*patuljchice,* čestitam!
*ježić,* ~~~~~~~~~~~da ti čekanje što brže prođe i da dočekaš svoju veliku betu!

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama koje sam izostavila, a tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## visibaba

*patuljchice* cestitam :Very Happy: 
ja ti prvenstveno zelim urednu, skolsku trudnocu i savrsenog zdravog bebolinca :Heart: . sretno!!!

----------


## tina2701

*Patuljčice* čestitam...


..sutra moj prvi uzv...kak me frka hvata  :Unsure:

----------


## maca papucarica

Tina, držim figice da uzv prođe super i da vidiš svoje malo zlato  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*tina2701*, sretno sutra!

----------


## ruža82

Patuljchice čestitam :Very Happy: 
Tina ~~~~~~~~ ua prvi uzv!! sretno
a ja bih u čekalice bete 16.5 (AIH)

----------


## crvenkapica77

*patuljchice  cestitam na  prelijepoj beti  !!!*

----------


## Marnie

patuljchice čestitam od sveg srca  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!

----------


## Jelena

patuljchice, stvarno sjajno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Jelena za tebe puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marijana189

cao drage moje da vam javim beta mi je 3916,0...... bila sam na uzv i ima tockica et da vam javim.....

----------


## goga69

bravoooo za betu i tackicu....a koji ti je to dan pa se sve to vec vidi??

----------


## marijana189

5 tjedana trudnoce dobar uzv hihihihihih

----------


## marija_sa

Cure ja jos odbrojavam.......danas 11 dnt i veceras se javio svijetlo smedji iscjedak?????????

----------


## tina2701

> 5 tjedana trudnoce dobar uzv hihihihihih


..čestitam...da sve bude u najboljem redu.....

..ja sam sutra 6+ i nadam se da ću i ja svoju točkicu vidjeti....hm..možda i srčeko...al to je već veliki upitnik....

----------


## darmar

patuljchice beta je mrak, zaista prsuper :Smile: 
Marijana189 čestitke na točkici :Smile: 
ŽELIM VAM UREDNE, ŠKOLSKE, TRUDNOĆE DO KRAJA!!!

----------


## gala1979

> Čestitam, Patuljchice, čestitam, koja prekrasna beta, koja prekrasna priča !!!!!


X baš mi je drago  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

marijana, čestitkeeeeeeeeee!
blue bear, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

Patuljchice čestitam na beti!  :Very Happy:   Čuvaj svoje malo čudo.
Tina sretno na prvom uzv.
Jelena vibram i ovdje

----------


## elen

Nažalost, ja otpadam s liste čekalica bete... došla menga  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tina2701* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!
*Marijana*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jupi! čestitam! 
*BlueBear i jelena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ 
*elen*  :Love:

----------


## darmar

elen  :Love: ,jako mi je žao, glavu gore, želim ti da skupiš snage i već u slj.postupku ostvariš svoj cilj!

----------


## andream

Ajoj elen, žao mi je.
~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, kao i svima nama u razno raznim fazama čekanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

*Patuljchice* čestitke na prekrasnoj beti!  Hrpa vibrica da školski prođe do kraja i da dočekaš svoje malo čudo!  :Very Happy: 
*Tina* sretno na prvom uzv. 
*Jelena* sretno!
*elen*, žao mi je  :Sad:  ~~~~~~ za dalje

Meni je sutra punkcija... nadam se da bude uspješna. Malo me frka...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Aurora*

*patuljchice* tvoja prica je jedna od onih koje se pamte. Jako mi je drago zbog tebe i neka ti je sretno do kraja!  :Zaljubljen: 

*Marchie37* bravo za maleno srce koje snazno kuca!  :Very Happy:  Radujem se s tobom.  :Heart: 

*elen* zao mi je sto ovaj put nisi docekala betu...  :Sad: 

*Reni76* neopisivo mi je zao zbog gubitka tvoje trudnoce.  :Crying or Very sad: 

*tikki* bezbolnu i uspjesnu punkciju sutra, da ulovite s njom onu dobitnu JS!

Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj i zelje da im iduci put bude dobitan, cekalicama da im vrijeme sto brze prodje, a svima ostalima pozdrav i pusu.

----------


## tina2701

..još smo mali al doktorica nas je pronašla (jedva)  :Aparatic: 

..prvo me isplašila da nema ništa a onda nas je pronašla...za srčeko je još prerano jer danas je 6+ tek...

...sad čekamo samo srčeko.... :Cekam:

----------


## maca papucarica

Tina, :Klap:  i  :Very Happy:  za malu točkicu!
Tikki za bezbolnu punkciju i lijepe, zrele js!
I puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima dobro dođu!

----------


## pirica

*Reni*  :Crying or Very sad: 
*patuljchica*, *Marijana*  :Very Happy: 
*elen*  :Love: 
*tikki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju
*Jelena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba i natrag
*Aurora* kad je uzv??
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama, pikalicama i sl.

----------


## tina2701

Reni... :Love: 

...sad čekamo srčeko.... :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora* kad je uzv??


Iduci srijedu, 11.5. 

*tina2701* da li ti je doktorica rakla sta je vidjela? Da li je spominjala gestacijsku i zumanjcanu vrecicu? Da li je spominjala plod, tj. njegovu velicinu?

----------


## rozalija

Reni76 žao mi je draga moja.

----------


## ina33

*Marchie*, čestitam na srčeku  :Smile: !

Svima sretno!

----------


## darmar

Tina super za malu točkicu :Very Happy: !
Tikki neka punkcija bude bezbolna i naravno da bude lijepih stanica :Smile: 
Svima želim mnoge sreće u kojoj got fazi postupka da ste!

A, ja vam se konačno javljam kao službena pikalica Gonalom, danas sam izvela pravi pokus, u pravom smislu riječi pokus :Laughing: , al dobro je završilo spucala sam ih dva i idemo dalje,tako do 09.05.kada je ultrazvuk u MB i vidjet ćemo je li se što stvorilo :Smile: .

----------


## ježić

Reni76, elen  :Love: 

Tikki, za bezbolnu punkciju i dobre jajne stanice!

darmar, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje!

Tina, čestitam! Nek mrvica samo dalje raste!

----------


## tina2701

> *tina2701* da li ti je doktorica rakla sta je vidjela? Da li je spominjala gestacijsku i zumanjcanu vrecicu? Da li je spominjala plod, tj. njegovu velicinu?


da...dobila sam sličicu sa uzv...vidi se i jedno i drugo samo je sitno dosta pa nije mjerila....idem opet za 2 tjedna...tad bi se trebalo već i srce čuti...

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, pa nema me na forumu par dana i vidi ti... ima i lijepih i tužnih vijesti. 


još jednom da kažem AB da mi je jako žao čitati za tvoj ishod. :Sad: 

Reni76, pa zar i ti? Žao mi je :Sad: , nadam se da ćete uskoro u novi postupak, možda čak i prirodni?

Patuljchice, ovo su stvarno krasne vijesti.......... tebi i Aurori* vibrice za prvi uzv. 

svim ostalim curama, a sigurna sam da sam hrpu zaboravila želim tonu vibrica za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*i kuham toplu forumsku kavicu - DOBRO JUTRO SVIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tlatincica

> Meni je sutra punkcija... nadam se da bude uspješna. Malo me frka...


Sretno tikki!

----------


## Snekica

> ajme, pa nema me na forumu par dana i vidi ti... ima i lijepih i tužnih vijesti. 
> 
> 
> još jednom da kažem AB da mi je jako žao čitati za tvoj ishod.
> 
> Reni76, pa zar i ti? Žao mi je, nadam se da ćete uskoro u novi postupak, možda čak i prirodni?
> 
> Patuljchice, ovo su stvarno krasne vijesti.......... tebi i Aurori* vibrice za prvi uzv. 
> 
> ...


Dobro jutro i tebi i tnx na coffie! Potpisati ću sve ovo šta si napisala, malo mi je rano za toliko pisanja, a na poslu ne mogu. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## bugaboo

*AB, Elen, Reni* jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad: 

*Tina* super za mrvicu, jos malo pa  :Heart: 

*Marchie* cestitam na  :Heart: 

*Patuljchice, Marijana189* jos jednom cestitke na lijepoj beti :Zaljubljen: 

*Tikki* za sutrasnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Darmar* za uspjesno pikanje i puno lijepih JS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Jelena* sretno!

*Aurora* za 1. UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Za sve ostale cekalice bete (crvenkapica, inana, marija_sa, ruza82, ježić, sumskovoce) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *AB, Elen, Reni* jako mi je zao
> 
> *Tina* super za mrvicu, jos malo pa 
> 
> *Marchie* cestitam na 
> 
> *Patuljchice, Marijana189* jos jednom cestitke na lijepoj beti
> 
> *Tikki* za sutrasnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


potpis  veliki  i jos  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  nas koje cekamo betu  
i  za  uspjesne , bezbolne punkcije

----------


## inana

> *AB, Elen, Reni* jako mi je zao
> 
> *Tina* super za mrvicu, jos malo pa 
> 
> *Marchie* cestitam na 
> 
> *Patuljchice, Marijana189* jos jednom cestitke na lijepoj beti
> 
> *Tikki* za sutrasnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 :Heart:

----------


## marija_sa

Dakle,moja beta na 12 dan od ET je <1 tako da .............. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## inana

> Dakle,moja beta na 12 dan od ET je <1 tako da ..............


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> *AB, Elen, Reni* jako mi je zao
> 
> *Tina* super za mrvicu, jos malo pa 
> 
> *Marchie* cestitam na 
> 
> *Patuljchice, Marijana189* jos jednom cestitke na lijepoj beti
> 
> *Tikki* za sutrasnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Sve je rečeno! Potpis!

----------


## mare41

Moram :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za  blue bear, spontano začeće pred stimulirani, volim takva iznenađenja prirode, čestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Iva15

Evo samo da prijavim da sam procurila 12dnt i 14-i dan negativan rezultat potvrdila betom 0

----------


## ValaMala

*Iva*, žao mi je jako...  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Moram za  blue bear, spontano začeće pred stimulirani, volim takva iznenađenja prirode, čestitam!!!!!!!!!


X

 :Klap:  za *Bluebear* i Majčicu prirodu!

*Iva*  :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Blue bear cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Iva jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## ina33

Blue Bear, čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## darmar

Marija_sa i Iva jako mi je žao :Love: , šta reći nego glavu gore i želim vam da skupite snage za novu borbu, u kojoj ćete vi biti pobjednice!
Blue Bear čestitke od srca :Very Happy: 
Svima hvala na podršci, zaista mi je potrebna :Heart: !!!

----------


## ježić

*marija_sa* i *Iva15*, jako mi je žao cure  :Love: 

*blue bear*, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti! Zaista su krasna ova iznenađenja mame prirode!  :Klap: 

*Jelena*, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak!  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

marija_sa i Iva15 žao mi je cure :love2.

blue bear, čestitke!

Jelena, puno sreće!

Punkcija gotova. I preživjena  :Smile:  Sad se nadamo tulumu u labu  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ježić

tikki,  :Klap:    I, koliko stanica?

----------


## Snekica

Tikki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliki party u labu!!! Koliko cura???

----------


## cranky

> Iduci srijedu, 11.5.


 AAAAAAAAAAAA mi ćemo onda imat točno mjesec dana  :Heart: 
Jedva čekam slikicu tvog kuckavog fažiloća  :Very Happy: 



> *AB, Elen, Reni* jako mi je zao
> 
> *Tina* super za mrvicu, jos malo pa srčeko
> 
> *Marchie* cestitam na srčeku
> 
> *Patuljchice, Marijana189* jos jednom cestitke na lijepoj beti
> 
> *Tikki* za sutrasnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 POTPIS X

*marija_sa, Iva15*
 Žao mi je

*blue bear*, čestitke!

----------


## visibaba

*tikki* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

> tikki,    I, koliko stanica?


Rekli su mi 7 komada... e sad, ne znam jel to znači da ih je 7 dobrih ili samo da ih ima 7 pa su možda pola nezrele. Pojma nemam. Vidjet ćemo za koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Sretno!!!

----------


## fjora

aurora* i ostale trudnice, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

može li vam jutros vaša moderatorica ponuditi tople, mirisne napitke po željama :Coffee: 

sretno svima za sve današnje aktivnosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Mia Lilly

15 dpt prijavljujem sramežljivu beticu od 170 IU/L

----------


## MASLINA1973

> mogu li vam jutros vaša moderatorica ponuditi tople, mirisne napitke po željama
> 
> sretno svima za sve današnje aktivnosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Hvala. Ovo je baš lijepo za novi, valjda i sretniji početak dana. Iako nisam danas ni na kakvom rasporedu, u mislima sam sa svima koje jesu. Sretno cure.
A moderatorici - hvala :Smile:

----------


## matahari

čestitam! i ja bi takvu jednu _sramežljivu_...




> 15 dpt prijavljujem sramežljivu beticu od 170 IU/L

----------


## BHany

prekrasno Mia Lilly :Very Happy: 
meni se uopće ne čini sramežljiva, baš jedna lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Volimo našu moderatoricu, pogotovo kad kavu nosi, a volimo je i s metlom :Smile: 
Mia Lily, znalaaaaa sam :Smile: , čestitkee!

----------


## BHany

:Razz:

----------


## inana

> može li vam jutros vaša moderatorica ponuditi tople, mirisne napitke po željama
> 
> sretno svima za sve današnje aktivnosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Coffee:  :Shy kiss:  draga, sad smo svi na kavici, ti navijaš, a mi drhtimo, ali glavno da kavice ima! :Grin:

----------


## ježić

hvala moderatorici na kavici!

*Mia Lily*, čestitam! Ni meni se ne čini sramežljiva beta!

----------


## inana

> 15 dpt prijavljujem sramežljivu beticu od 170 IU/L


ja mislim da bi mi sve do jedne prijavile i sramežljiviju, samo da možemo :Klap: ...

----------


## Jelena

Mia Lily, čestitam!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mia Lily* čestitam na beti i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*BHany* hvala na kafici, baš mi paše  :Sing:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MiaLily* ma koja sramežljiva, beta je super  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam od  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam!
Poučena iskustvom, strah me veseliti se jer je ovakvih scenarija već bilo. 
Pozitivna beta, pa se podupla a na ultrazvuku se ništa ne vidi. I na kraju se dogodi još jedna biokemijska trudnoća. 
Kako je Bab rekla, biokemijske trudnoće bi trebalo zakonom zabraniti!

----------


## ježić

Mia Lilly, ja ću zavibrati da se ova tvoja "sramežljiva" beta lijepo nastavi duplati, da te nakon toga ultrazvuk obraduje i da dalje sve teče super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ruža82

Mia Lilly ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete i za sve ono što dalje slijedi :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Mia Lilly čestitam i želim ti prekrasno duplanje bete i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~dalje za skolsku trudnoću :Smile: !

----------


## crvenkapica77

Mia Lily    cestitam  i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## ValaMala

*Mia Lilly*, samo misli pozitivno, duplat će se ta teta beta, bit će debela beštija! .-)

----------


## darmar

Mia Lilly ma kakva sramežljiva beta, beta ti je super :Klap: , i ja bi voljela da me jedna takva pogodi krajem ovog mjeseca/početkom slijedećeg :Smile: 
Samo misli pozitivno, optimizam na sunce :Smile: ~~~~~~da se  beta uredno podupla i tako nastavi dalje!

----------


## bugaboo

> Mia Lilly čestitam i želim ti prekrasno duplanje bete i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~dalje za skolsku trudnoću!


X

----------


## tikki

*Mia Liliy* čestitke na beti! I želim ti da se prekrasno podupla, nastavi rasti, pretvori se u malu kuckavu točkicu na ultrazvuku, lupetalicu nogama u buši i ... ma znaš, u savršeni mirisni smotuljak  :Smile:  U dvije riječi, želim ti školsku trudnoću!

----------


## alma_itd

Mia Lily cestitam na beti od  :Heart:  i saljem ti bezbroj vibrica za pravilno duplanje i odlican UZ :Klap:

----------


## Bab

Mia Lily, čestitam na lijepoj brojčici i nadam se da više NIKAD u životu nečeš čuti "onu" riječ na B.

pozdrav svim dragim curama ovdje

----------


## Ginger

Mia Lily  :Very Happy:  čestitam
lijepa je to beta!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

Cure, hvala vam što ste mislile na mene.

Moram prvo *Mia Lily* čestitati na lijepoj beti i sretno do kraja.

Kiretaža je prošla, za dva tjedna na pregled da vidimo da li je sve ok.
Dobro se držim, malo mi je žao bebica, a li šta je, tu je.
Nalaze trombofilije sam dobila prekasno, a nisam koristila Fragmin/Heparin.
Sada bar znamo za slijedeći put.
Idemo dalje!

----------


## miba

Mia Lilly -baš mi je drago zbog tebe, puno ~~~~~~ za dalje i sretno

Reni76 -žao mi je što si to morala proći i tebi puno ~~~~ za što brži 
oporavak :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*Reni76*, bravo na hrabrosti i duhu punom snage i vjere. Kad se malo oporaviš idemo se dalje boriti za najljepšu nagradu.

Evo da se ja javim, od subote sam pikalica! Opet smo u boju, nema odustajanja. Ovaj put je sve drugačije i stimulacija i klinika i mogu samo reći da sam jako i uzbuđena i uplašena i puna nade...

----------


## Ginger

Reni76   :Love:  žao mi je
drži se i hrabro naprijed

----------


## inana

> *Reni76*, bravo na hrabrosti i duhu punom snage i vjere. Kad se malo oporaviš idemo se dalje boriti za najljepšu nagradu.
> 
> Evo da se ja javim, od subote sam pikalica! Opet smo u boju, nema odustajanja. Ovaj put je sve drugačije i stimulacija i klinika i mogu samo reći da sam jako i uzbuđena i uplašena i puna nade...


 :Heart:   :Klap:  tvoji vjerni navijači se vesele- mm i ja!  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## inana

pitanje... betu se može izvaditi u svakom domu zdravlja ili...

----------


## dani82

*Mia Lilly* ma prekrasna ti je ova tvoja "sramežljiva" beta!!! Držim fige da nas za koji tjedan obraduješ i jednim malim kuckavim srdašcem  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

*milla2*, čestitke na prekrasnoj beti! Nek se i dalje lijepo dupla.

*tikki*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer!

*čuftica*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za folikule! Sretno na punkciji!

*Bab*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve pretrage prođu u redu!

*Reni76*, drž se! Samo hrabro dalje!

*ValaMala*, pikalice! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan ishod ovog postupka!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> pitanje... betu se može izvaditi u svakom domu zdravlja ili...


jesi je vadila?  iiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ???

----------


## bugaboo

Inana jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## inana

> jesi je vadila?  iiiiiiiiiiiiiii  ???


jesam... bolje da nisam...2,39...mislim da mi je taj broj ranio srce prejako... nemogu opisati tugu...lakše bi mi bilo da je nula...

----------


## Bab

inana, žao mi je što je tako ispalo... :Love: 
ali tvoj potpis sve govori...odtuguj kolko trebaš i onda visoko podignute glave ponovo u akciju.
Tebe tvoja sreća čeka :Yes:

----------


## tigrical

> jesam... bolje da nisam...2,39...mislim da mi je taj broj ranio srce prejako... nemogu opisati tugu...lakše bi mi bilo da je nula...


Jako mi je žao! Beta ti i je nula, sve manje od 5 je nula, barem ja mislim...

----------


## inana

> Jako mi je žao! Beta ti i je nula, sve manje od 5 je nula, barem ja mislim...


svejedno, da je nula, znala bi da je nula i bok, a ovak si mislim..a kaj ja znam... radije bi da je nula jer me sve boli od tuge, pa su mi i ti brojevi neprijatelji...

----------


## maca papucarica

Inana, jako mi je žao... Budi hrabra, odtuguj i onda u nove pobjede!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Je sve manje od 5 je negativna beta znači trudnoće nema! I meni je žao

----------


## tikki

Inana, žao mi je... jako. Budi hrabra, otplaći i onda hrabro u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> jesam... bolje da nisam...2,39...mislim da mi je taj broj ranio srce prejako... nemogu opisati tugu...lakše bi mi bilo da je nula...


 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

> 


Inana, žao mi je, neke žene imaju 0, neke uvijek tipa 2 ili tako nešto, ne znači ti to ništa, to su normalne varijacije, ali je, na žalost, negativno.

----------


## inana

> Inana, žao mi je, neke žene imaju 0, neke uvijek tipa 2 ili tako nešto, ne znači ti to ništa, to su normalne varijacije, ali je, na žalost, negativno.


znam... ali i s tom spoznajom- nije mi niš lakše...samo mi se plače i jadna sam... bu bolje...

----------


## marijana189

havla svima na cestitkama ! svima ostalima zelim puno srece i da svi docekaju svoju tockicu.... pusaaaaa     :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

inana žao mi je

----------


## Snekica

Inana  :Sad:

----------


## inana

curke, hvala, mislim da osim vas i vaših muževa teško da netko zna i razumije kroz kaj mi prolazimo...evo ja mislila da nemam više siza, i došao mm s dežurstva, a ja ko kišna godina... oči su mi krvave, ali... idemo dalje...

----------


## GIZMOS

*Evo konačno i liste, pa dodajte i ispravite ako sam nešto krivo pohvatala...*

Mia Lily, fale mi podaci o postupku, prijašnjim ostupcima, klinikama...


*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Tina2701, 1XAIH, KB Osijek
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.IVF, Mb (nakon 3 x ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, IVF Centar ? ? ?

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Nora, 01.05. (PFC)
Sissy75, 08.05. (KBC Split)
Slava77, 09.05. (CITO), 
Katja35, 09.05. (VV)
MAJONI974, 09.05. (Vili)
Olea77, 10.05. (PFC)
crvenkapica77, 12.05. (CITO)
Inna28, 12.05. (IVF Centar)
zlatta, 13.05. (Vinogradska)
metkovk@, 14.05. (CITO)
tika08, 14.05. (PFC)
Šumskovoće, 16.05. (KBC Ri)
Ježić, 16.05. (Petrova)
Ruža82, 16.05. (VV)
Opa, 17.05. (Pronatal)
Prima, 17.05. (CITO)
Tikki, 21.05. (Petrova)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
alma_itd, (Belgija)
DUDADUDADUDA (Mb)
Jelena (Adebar-Beč)
Sela (PFC)
čuftica, (Petrova)

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Mury (CITO)
Palcicazg (Sv.Duh)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, Ela28, n&a, mini3, darmar, The Margot, Vala mala, marincezg, Niki78, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Dea84, Modesty4, tajna30, ptica1, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
5. mjesec: Andream, aleksandraj, artisan, BlaBla123, Cannisa, dhea, dorina199, eva133, ivka13, kaja82, kitty, lily, mare77, MASLINA1973, mala bu, matahari, martinstoss, nora77, nina30, Ona koja nije pisala, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, 
6. mjesec: ambra, faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, kerolan5, Dhea, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, b.a.b.y, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, charlie, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, elen, hop, inaa, inana, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, Ivana0409, Iva15, kriistiina, Kiki30, linalena, lasta, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kia, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, LilyOfTheValey, Leva, miba, maca papucarica, Mare41, m arta, marija_sa, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nety, Niki, nina977, nirvana, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Reny 76, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, venddy, Zeena, zlatica, 

*Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i ostvarenje najljepših snova svima koji su na čekanju*

----------


## milla2

evo Gizmos ja isppravljam tvoj popis mene možeš svrstati među trudnicama :Embarassed:  14 dnt beta 556.2
16dnt 1243 ! sad zovem bolnicu da ih pitam šta dalje al ne javljaju mi se šta vi mislite? ja sam presretna!  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> evo Gizmos ja isppravljam tvoj popis mene možeš svrstati među trudnicama 14 dnt beta 556.2
> 16dnt 1243 ! sad zovem bolnicu da ih pitam šta dalje al ne javljaju mi se šta vi mislite? ja sam presretna!


Beta ti je krasna ... krasno se poduplala i čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

super  beta  mila  !!!  cestitam   !!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*milla* čestitam od  :Heart:  divna beta!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na stavljanju na listu, konačno me evo umjesto čekalica postupka u pikalicama, jeej!  :Smile:  Sljedeći petak prvi pregled da se vidi kako sam odreagirala na stimulaciju, pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje! Sretno svima!

----------


## bugaboo

Milla2 i Slava cestitke od srca na krasnim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Za 1. UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ne znam da li je pametno da budem na popisu trudnica za svibanj.
Moja beta se nije poduplala. Narasla je na 251. Nastavila sam dalje sa terapijom i ponavljam je u utorak.
Inaće, ovo je 6 icsi. Predhodnih 5 je bilo na VV.

----------


## Snekica

> *Milla2 i Slav*a cestitke od srca na krasnim betama
> 
> Za 1. UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Valamala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ovaj postupak bude BINGO!
*Sumskica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tebi posebne za posebnu betu!!!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Milla2 i Slava cestitke od srca na krasnim betama
> 
> Za 1. UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## prima

*gizmos* pa svaka čast. naklon. ja se tu ne javljam stoljećima (smajli koji se srami) i sad vidim da sam na listi, hvala.

problem mi je pronaći sa ovim štekajućim forumm, pa nek me netko naputi, zanimaju me iskustva sa jakim krvarenjem nakon punkcije?
Naša *Mury* je jutros imala punkciju (6js), ali jako krvari.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti *Snekice*  :Smile: 

*Mia Lilly*, žao mi je, možda ipak nije gotovo, vibram od srca

----------


## Reni76

*Mia Lilly* vibram da se podupla.
*Milla2* čestitam na beti i vibram za prvi UZV.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice*  :Kiss:  ljubim te draga...hvala na vibricama...ćeš se navibrat do slijedećeg ponedjeljka  :Wink: 

*Slava*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  *ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## maca papucarica

*Milla2* i *Slava77* čestitke na lijepim betama, Slavi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*Mia Lilly* žao mi je. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja sam čekalica bete koja je 19.5.jučer imala FET jednog ali odličnog smrzlića ,nadamo se pozitivi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Mia  Lilly  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  betu da se  dupla  
slava  cestitam i ovdje   !!
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## laky

> Ne znam da li je pametno da budem na popisu trudnica za svibanj.
> Moja beta se nije poduplala. Narasla je na 251. Nastavila sam dalje sa terapijom i ponavljam je u utorak.
> Inaće, ovo je 6 icsi. Predhodnih 5 je bilo na VV.


 beta se treba poduplati za 48-72 sata mozda je to OK

----------


## Mia Lilly

> beta se treba poduplati za 48-72 sata mozda je to OK


Hvala ti. 
Nadam se najboljem a spremna sam na najgore.
Nakon tri biokemijske trudnoće..

----------


## martinstoss

Svim mamicama, trudnicama i svima nama koje ćemo to tek postati želim Sretan Majčin dan!

----------


## Kadauna

kako smo preskočile jutarnju kavicu, evo popodnevne virtualne kavice pa  se izvolite poslužiti kavicom, čajem ili drugim toplim napicima  :Coffee:  a  martinustoss  potpisujem. 




> Svim mamicama, trudnicama i svima nama koje ćemo to tek postati želim Sretan Majčin dan!

----------


## modesty4

Pozdrav curke!
Moja punkcija u prirodnom je prošla katasrofalno i danas se oporavljam, a što je najgore stanicu nismo dobili!
Idemo dalje, u ponedjeljak kod dr na dogovor, pa u nove pobjede....

----------


## maca papucarica

Modesty  :Love: , prikupi snagu i hrabro dalje.
Pridružujem se čestitkama svim mamama, u kojoj god fazi majčinstva bile!  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Mia Lily ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
možda ipak bude ok, pa kažu da je dobro ako je povećanje za 66%, a to jest

modesty :Love: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Drage moje forumašice, evo i mene! Jako ste mi nedostajale :Love: .
Jučer bila pinkcija kao što je naša draga Prima napisala, 6 js, ali sam krvarila malo jače, evo danas se skoro smirilo, još po koja kap. Dr. reko neka mirujem, da će sve biti ok, valjda je pogodio neku žilicu. Danas sam došla u ZG, pa ću u ST na dan transfera. Jutros me sestra iz Cita zvala da su joj iz laba javili da je sve ok, ali da će mi sutra javiti detalje i kada je ET :Very Happy: !!! Jako sma sretna, i imam samo riječi pohvale za CITO ekipu: stručni, ljubazni, profesionalni...ma fenomenalni.
Ne mogu vas sve pohvatati, ali svim trudnicama iskrene čestitke, neka im trudnoća bude mirna i uredna!!!
Čekalicama punkcije, transfera, beta šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolje moguće rezultate!!!
A tužnicama veliki  :Love:  i neka znaju da će jednoga dana i njima doći sunce poslije kiše!!!

----------


## Snekica

*mury* bravo za js! I sad neka tulum krene (hm, već partijaju od jučer...)  :Very Happy:

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Tina2701, 1XAIH, KB Osijek
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.IVF, Mb (nakon 3 x ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Nora, 01.05. (PFC)
Sissy75, 08.05. (KBC Split)
Katja35, 09.05. (VV)
MAJONI974, 09.05. (Vili)
Olea77, 10.05. (PFC)
Maca papucarica, 11.05. (CITO)
crvenkapica77, 12.05. (CITO)
Inna28, 12.05. (IVF Centar)
zlatta, 13.05. (Vinogradska)
metkovk@, 14.05. (CITO)
tika08, 14.05. (PFC)
Šumskovoće, 16.05. (KBC Ri)
Ježić, 16.05. (Petrova)
Ruža82, 16.05. (VV)
Opa, 17.05. (Pronatal)
Prima, 17.05. (CITO)
Dudadudaduda, 19.05. (Mb)
Tikki, 21.05. (Petrova)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
alma_itd, (Belgija)
Jelena (Adebar-Beč)
Sela (PFC)
čuftica, (Petrova)
Mury (CITO)

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Palcicazg (Sv.Duh)
The Margot (Postojna)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
marnie, Ela28, n&a, mini3, darmar, Vala mala, marincezg, Niki78, bebolino, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, AIH, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Dea84, tajna30, ptica1, miki76, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
5. mjesec: Andream, aleksandraj, artisan, BlaBla123, Cannisa, dhea, dorina199, eva133, ivka13, kaja82, kitty, lily, mare77, MASLINA1973, mala bu, matahari, martinstoss, nora77, nina30, Ona koja nije pisala, pirica, prag, rikikiki, Sali, tlukaci5, 
6. mjesec: ambra, faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, kerolan5, Dhea, 
7. mjesec: medena8,
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, b.a.b.y, believes, ciklama1, Chiara, corinaII, charlie, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, elen, hop, inaa, inana, ivanchi78, innu, Iva Mia 2009, Ivana0409, Iva15, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, Kiki30, kia, kordica, kiša linalena, lasta, Lua, LilyOfTheValey, Leva, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, m arta, marija_sa, Mery0908, maza975, morskavila, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nety, Niki, nina977, nirvana, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Reny 76, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, taca70, tinkica, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, venddy, Zeena, zlatica,

----------


## Mia Lilly

Gizmos, hvala za listu.
Svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, bravo za jajne stanice! Za uspješan transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

*Milla2*, prekrasno duplanje!

*slava77*, čestitke na beti!

*modesty4* i *inana* :Love: 

*Mia Lilly*, nadam se da će situacija sutra bitno popraviti!

Svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Mury*, bravo za jajne stanice! Za uspješan transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> *Milla2*, prekrasno duplanje!
> 
> *slava77*, čestitke na beti!
> 
> *modesty4* i *inana*
> 
> *Mia Lilly*, nadam se da će situacija sutra bitno popraviti!
> ...


X
Dakle, Gizmos, ti si stvarno fenomen (u poz smislu, naravno  :Kiss: )! Gdje me pronađe za betu 11. 5., a ja taman mislila ovaj put čekati M, pa što bude (pošto nisam na utrićima)! Ko će sad izdurati čekanje!!??

----------


## BHany

vama, koje ste mame već uspjele postati  :Heart: 

i 

vama, budućim mamama, koje mame već jeste u svojim srcima...  :Heart: 



ČESTITKA


i...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima za danas za što vam treba  :Smile:

----------


## MAJONI974

Slava, Milla čestitam od srca  :Zaljubljen: !
Inana, baš mi je žao da ovog puta nije uspjelo ali bit će :Love: . Modesty, ja sam prošla isto kao ti jedan put i znam šta to znači. Štoviše, čak tri puta sam imala IVF bez transfera jer se stanica ( svaki put samo jedna) ne bi oplodile ili ih ne bi bilo.

A danas ponosno ( ali ipak sa strahom hoće li svi biti ok poslije) prijavljujem jutrošnju betu od 454  :Very Happy: . Moj sedmi postupak bio je uspješan. Nakon toliko pokušaja ( a bilo je baš poražavajućih, bez stanica, sa lošom stanicom...), ne mogu vjerovati... Vjerujem da ovo daje nadu i ohrabrenje svima kojima zadnji postupak nije bio uspješan
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Draga BHany :Heart: , hvala za čestitke nama mamama u srcu, naša srca samo sve više rastu što duže čekamo........
Majoni, iskrene čestitke i ovdje, sretna sam kad vidim uspjeh moje najdraže klinike, :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## MAJONI974

> Draga BHany, hvala za čestitke nama mamama u srcu, naša srca samo sve više rastu što duže čekamo........
> Majoni, iskrene čestitke i ovdje, sretna sam kad vidim uspjeh moje najdraže klinike,


Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*Majoni*, čestitam!

----------


## Šiškica

Majoni čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MAJONI* *da ti i ovdje poskočim i čestitam od sveg*  :Heart:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Majoni  :Heart:  čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

*Majoni*, čestitam od srca, tvoja priča nam svima daje nade

----------


## Mury

*MAJONI974*, iskrene čestitke draga :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~ neka i dalje bude sve kako treba!!! Uljepšala si mi dan!!!
A dan mi je uljepšao i poziv iz CITA, da je transfer u četvrtak (12.05.) u 10 sati ( dakle 5-ti dan), ide se na blastice!!! :Very Happy:  Jako sma sretna i nadam se da će i ovaj moj osmi pokušaj napokon uroditi plodom!!!!
I svima ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Majoni  :Klap:  Cestitam od :Heart:  i navijam za pravilno duplanje i skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Maoni cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

svim novim trudnicama sve najbolje

----------


## ptica1

> svim novim trudnicama sve najbolje


Potpisujem.

Jučer obaljena 3 aih sada čekam ß.

----------


## tikki

maoni čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i želim ti školski do kraja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*MAJONI974*, čestitam!

----------


## mare41

Mia Lily, jesi danas ponavljala betu?

----------


## milla2

hvala od :Heart: svim curama i posebno onima kojima su mi olakšale u svim mojim nedoumicama i pitanjcama ,bez vas nebi sigurno pola toga znala i saznala a stres bi bio još jači ...vidim da imam preveliku sreću da sam iz 1 uspjela i iskreno nisam mislila...svakim uspiješnim korakom sam sve sretnija i jedva čekam taj prvi uzv ...od srca želim svima ama baš svima da se ispuni taj bitan san p,ostati majka,zato vam želim sretan dan  majke (zakašnjelo)!!!! jer znam da će te uspjeti kad tad ,jer se toliki trud ii nadanje mora nagraditi !!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Majoni974* čestitam na wow beti i ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje.
*Mury*  :Very Happy:  za blastice (i moju omiljenu mpo ekipu) i ~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*Ptica1* ~~~~~~~~~~ za mirno čekanje bete i treću sreću!
I, naravno, pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pikalice, čekalice, hrabrice, tužnice i trudnice!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia Lily, jesi danas ponavljala betu?


Ne, sutra.

----------


## nata

Čestitam svim curama koje su ovih dana dočekale svoje pozitivne bete, radujem se s vama!  :Very Happy: 

Curama koje su doživjele (opet) poraz šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj i puno snage za dalje.  :Love: 

Prošli petak bila sam na 2.uzv i čula sam od doktora one najljepše riječi, koje svaka buduća mama želi čuti: oba kucaju  :Heart:  :Heart: !!!! Bila sam malo zabrinuta jer su se na 1.uzv (tjedan dana prije) vidjele sam GV, iz tog razloga bila sam suzdržana i nisam vam se ni javljala. Uglavnom, sada mi je malo lakše, jer dr. veli da je sve ok. Moje mrvice su u petak (6+4) bile 5mm velike, jedna i druga.  :Zaljubljen:   Nadam se da će lijepo nastaviti rasti.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Nata*, to je prekrasno!!! Želim ti puno sreće sa tvojim mrvicama, u trudnoći a i u ostatku zajedničkog života!

----------


## Snekica

Nata, stvarno prekrasno!!! Čestitam i želim ti miran nastavak trudnoće!!! 
Majoni, čestitam!!!

----------


## Jelena

Majoni, čestitam na trudnoći na strpljenju i naravno i ja sam sretna kad vidim još jedan vili uspjeh  :Smile: 

Nata, prekrasno! To mi se čini najljepšim zamislivim trenutkom.

----------


## tikki

> *Nata*, to je prekrasno!!! Želim ti puno sreće sa tvojim mrvicama, u trudnoći a i u ostatku zajedničkog života!


Ovo mi je jednostavno tako lijepo napisano da mogu samo potpisati i poželjeti isto!

----------


## mimi81

*Crvenkapice*, *Mia Lily* sretno sutra i vibre za velike bete!

----------


## matahari

ja sam danas pokupila svoje prve pikice...gledam ih i iskreno umirem od straha...
*Majoni, nata* čestitke!
*Mia Lily, crvenkapice* sretno sutra!

----------


## mare41

matahari, tu smo za help kad će trebati pojašnjenje oko pikanja, nije ništa strašno, vjeruj, sve je to moguće, iako sad ne izgleda tako (postoji tema za objašnjenja oko  pikanja).

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam za vibrice..... mislim da će mi trebati puno za sutra!

----------


## ježić

nata, zbilja prekrasne vijesti! Čestitam na mrvicama i želim ti urednu trudnoću do kraja!

crvenkapice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se desi čudo sutra!

matahari, sretno s pikanjem!

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Heart: , još uvijek baš nisam svjesna svega, odnosno u stanju pozitivnog šoka sam
Čestitke Nati, prekrasno  :Klap: 
Crvenkapici i MiaLilly šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

Mia Lilly~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju ß sutra i za dalje- sretno

----------


## BHany

dobro jutro
poslužite se  :Coffee:  

za sve današnje akcije  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## BHany

*nato* čestitke na  :Heart:  :Heart:  , a *missixty* na  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: ...i neka sve dobro prođe do kraja

*Mia Lilly, crvenkapica, olea77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju, 
a i svima ostalima također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
...posebno za skorašnje postupke i bete

----------


## andream

Potpisujem našu moderatoricu i dodajem još kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas.

----------


## Mury

> *nato* čestitke na  , a *missixty* na ...i neka sve dobro prođe do kraja
> 
> *Mia Lilly, crvenkapica, olea77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju, 
> a i svima ostalima također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
> ...posebno za skorašnje postupke i bete


 Ovo i je tako ljepo rečeno da samo moram potpisati i dodati još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mare41

Hvala ljubaznoj moderatorici na kavi :Smile: , i potpisujem i ja i dodajem: Muriy~~~~~~~~~za transfer!

----------


## Reni76

Mury super i vibram za četvrtak.
Nato super za dva  :Heart:   :Heart: .
Svima ostalima šaljem puno pozitivnih vibri za sve što ima danas treba.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam drage moje! Uz tolike vibre mora uspjeti :Smile: .
Reni draga, tek sad vidim da si izgubila bebice :Crying or Very sad: ! Pa što je to, u zadnje vrijeme ima jako puno igubljenih bebica :Sad: . Zato drage moje sve vi koje ste izgubile bebice skupite snage i znajte da sljdeći put mora uspjeti,a naravno da mora uspjeti i onima koje nisu niti došle do pozitivnih beta!

----------


## alma_itd

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danasnju betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kadauna

potpisujem našu moderatoricu uz dodatak naše od Mare41...................... 

HVala na kavici, svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## nata

Hvala vam od  :Heart: 

Šaljemo svim tetama puse x 3.  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

cure koje danas vade betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike brojčice i lijepa duplanja !   :Smile: 

i vibrice za našu čufticu kojoj je danas ET. Da sve prođe dobro i da mrve ostanu kod mame!

----------


## Charlie

*Majoni* čestitam od srca i bravo za Vili!!!
*Nata* čestitke na dva mala srčeka!
Čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam na vibricama. Da nema vas moja beta sigurno ne bi nastavila dalje rasti.
Dakle, prijavljujem betu od 936.

----------


## ValaMala

*Mia Lilly*, jeeeeej!!!!

----------


## matahari

*Mare41 i ježić* hvala!
*Mia Lilly* čestitam!

----------


## dani82

> Hvala vam na vibricama. Da nema vas moja beta sigurno ne bi nastavila dalje rasti.
> Dakle, prijavljujem betu od 936.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ubrzo čuješ jedno malo srčeko!!!

----------


## dani82

I svim novim trudnicama čestitam od srca, čekalicama šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i one ubrzo osjete čari trudnoće i majčinstva.
Tužnicama šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:  !!

----------


## bugaboo

Mia Lilly beta je super narasla, za srceko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

Za sve cekalice beta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

Meni je sutra 1. UZV pa malo trtarim :Embarassed:

----------


## tikki

*Mia* *Lilly* super  je narasla! ~~~~~~~ za školski dalje  :Zaljubljen: 

*bugaboo* sve bude super, vidjet ćeš  :Smile:  Jedva čekam izvještaj s uzv  :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Mia Lilly, super čestitam.

----------


## alma_itd

Mia Lilly  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Skacem od srece.Cijeli dan cekam kad ces javiti rezultat jer si mi ti sa svojim biohemijskim trudnocama zvijezda vodilja,a jos si dobila i dodatnu terapiju nakon transfera koju i ja ocekujem,pa se sve nesto nadam da ce i moja sudbina biti slicna tvojoj :Embarassed:  Razocarala sam se jako kad si javila drugu betu ali kad vidim danasnji rezultat srce mi je mirno(sad nesto kontam da je drugi nalaz bio neka greska u labu i da je bilo zapravo 340 umjesto251 :Laughing: ) Saljem ti bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZ i skolsku trudnocu.

----------


## MAJONI974

Mila Lilly, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !
Bugaboo, sretno na prvom UZV~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Mia Lilly, čestitam na prekrasnoj brojčici...

Bogaboo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv, nek bude čaroban !!!

----------


## ježić

Ma bravo Mia Lilly! Čestitam od srca!

Bugaboo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi ultrazvuk!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Mila Lilly, čestitam  !
> Bugaboo, sretno na prvom UZV~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*X*

----------


## mimi81

Mia Lilly čestitam, super da beta raste!
Crvenkapice?

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapica javila na nakon transfera betu od cini mi se 6.9 :Sad: 

Za 2 dana je ipak ponavlja pa se jos nadamo :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mila Lilly čestitam!!!!
svima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Crvenkapice* čini mi se da ti je potrebno puno vibri pa ti ih odmah šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~x1000000000
Za dobar nastavak tvoje bete, pa kako god mala bila, nek raste, raste i naaaaaraaaste! :Love:

----------


## laky

> Hvala vam na vibricama. Da nema vas moja beta sigurno ne bi nastavila dalje rasti.
> Dakle, prijavljujem betu od 936.


znala sam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *Crvenkapice* čini mi se da ti je potrebno puno vibri pa ti ih odmah šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~x1000000000
> Za dobar nastavak tvoje bete, pa kako god mala bila, nek raste, raste i naaaaaraaaste!


evp i ovdje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nata

> Ma bravo Mia Lilly! Čestitam od srca!
> 
> Bugaboo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi ultrazvuk!


Potpisujem i dodajem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za crvenkapicu!!

----------


## mare41

> Hvala vam na vibricama. Da nema vas moja beta sigurno ne bi nastavila dalje rasti.
> Dakle, prijavljujem betu od 936.


 Mia Lilly, prekrasno, stvarno si me razveselila, divnooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (jesi možda drugu betu radila u drugom labu?)
(nisi bila u mom potpisu, al si bila u mojim mislima :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mila Lilly, čestitam  !
> Bugaboo, sretno na prvom UZV~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


super  mila lilly  !!!

moja beta je  6.3

----------


## ježić

crvenkapice, baš mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

a jooj draga...baš sam te pratila i nadala se da je to sad to....jako mi je žao... :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## inna28

Čestitam svim trudnicama od srca! 
Sutra vadim betu,ali mislim da neće biti dobro zato što sam jutros napravila test koji je-negativan :Sad: 
Velika pusa svima i sretno

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam svima! Predivne ste!
U četvrtak opet moram ponoviti betu (4 puta) i ako bude uredu u petak ili subotu bi mogla na prvi uzv.
Sve bete su rađene u istom labosu.

*inna28*, sretno sutra!
*bugaboo* ~~~~~~~~~~ ua uzv

----------


## a72

ja sam dosla zavibrati dragoj *Aurori**  za sutrasnji uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

svim tužnicama :Love: 
novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke :Very Happy: 
čekalicama punkcije želim da dobiju mnoštvo kvalitetnih zrelih stanica :Smile: , i da se lijepo oplode~~~~~
čekalicama bete šaljem ~~~~~~~ da bete budu makar trocifrene :Smile: 

a ja se prijavljujem za čekalicu punkcije, jučer bio ultrazvuk, prof.V zadovoljan , veli suprugu da se bome mora potruditi da da dobar nalaz jer folikula ima dosta, dosta :Shock:

----------


## pirica

*crvenkapice* žao mi je :Love: 
*Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## Lua

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama!
Tužnicama  :Love: 
Čekalice bete puno,puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mimi81

> *Crvenkapice* čini mi se da ti je potrebno puno vibri pa ti ih odmah šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~x1000000000
> Za dobar nastavak tvoje bete, pa kako god mala bila, nek raste, raste i naaaaaraaaste!


Potpisujem i dodajem NEMA PREDAJE!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

> Aurora za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelkiiiiiiiiiiiiii X na ovo

----------


## ježić

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Jelena

Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Crvenkapica* žao mi je...nadam ste da ste već u planovima za dalje.
*Aurora** ~~~~~ za današnji UZ i malo vrijedno srčeko
*Mia Lilly* super za betu i još malo ~~~ da tako i nastavi
*darmar* sretno na punkciji!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV
*inana28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*crvenkapice*  :Love:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla
*MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta nastavi lijepo rasti
*darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu i plodnu punkciju

Svim čekalicama bete puno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i neka su nam bete velike a dani kratki

----------


## tigrical

> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV
> *inana28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> *crvenkapice*  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla
> *MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta nastavi lijepo rasti
> *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu i plodnu punkciju
> 
> Svim čekalicama bete puno   i neka su nam bete velike a dani kratki


Potpis!

----------


## ksena28

Aurora* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veselje i  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV
> *inana28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> *crvenkapice*  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla
> *MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta nastavi lijepo rasti
> *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu i plodnu punkciju
> 
> Svim čekalicama bete puno   i neka su nam bete velike a dani kratki


 Ovo mogu samo od srca potpisati.

----------


## tikki

> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV
> *inana28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> *crvenkapice*  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta podupla
> *MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta nastavi lijepo rasti
> *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu i plodnu punkciju
> 
> Svim čekalicama bete puno   i neka su nam bete velike a dani kratki


Ja ću se malo švercati  :Embarassed: 

Potpis!

----------


## MAJONI974

Evo i mene s drugom betom 15.dnt- 1563!
Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih vibracija- Crvenkapici i Inani28 za betu ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Aurori* za prvi UZV ( veliki je to dan)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, Mialily da podebljava betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i darmar da bude zadovoljna punkcijom i da ne boli~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## inna28

Odlična beta!Čestitam od srca :Smile: ...ja čekam nalaze

----------


## mia74

*MAJONI974*,čestitam na predivnoj beti! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ne da se poduplala,već uf....kolika je :Very Happy: !!!!

Miriše na dva.. :Klap: 

A sad puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prvi uzv!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MAJONI* bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tikki

*MAJONI* čestitke na prekrasnoj prekrasnoj beti!!!!! Baš je super! Jupi!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala  Inna i Mia  :Heart: 
Inna, čekanje nalaza je prava gnjavaža, uh!

----------


## MAJONI974

Šumsko  :Heart: 
Tikki hvala draga

----------


## alma_itd

Majoni  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

> *MAJONI974*,čestitam na predivnoj beti!
> Ne da se poduplala,već uf....kolika je!!!!
> 
> Miriše na dva..
> 
> A sad puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prvi uzv!!!


 X
inna28~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Majoni :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*MAJONI974* čestitam na beturini!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

MAJONI974 čestitke na beti :Very Happy:  :Klap: , neka se samo uredno dupla i neka trudnoća bude školska~~~~~~~~~.
svima hvala na pozitivnim vibrama i željama :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
Aurora* tebi šaljem nebrojeno dobrih želja.. znam kako ti je u isčekivanju ali isto tako znam da će sve biti super.

----------


## tigrical

> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
> Aurora* tebi šaljem nebrojeno dobrih želja.. znam kako ti je u isčekivanju ali isto tako znam da će sve biti super.


Potpis! I dodajem MAJONI974 čestitam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*MAJONI1974*, to se zove beta!
Čestitam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve
> Aurora* tebi šaljem nebrojeno dobrih želja.. znam kako ti je u isčekivanju ali isto tako znam da će sve biti super.


*X*

----------


## lucija83

Aurora* draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## Aurora*

Svima vam neizmjerno hvala na vasim mislima i dobrim zeljama. Puno mi je to znacilo u beskrajno dugim trenuticima prije 1. UZV.

I evo ga, docekali smo i taj dan i taj trenutak. Sicusna treperava tockica pokazala se na UZ.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Aurora*, predivno... Čestitam od  :Heart: !

----------


## sara38

*Aurora* prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Love: !

----------


## lucija83

> Svima vam neizmjerno hvala na vasim mislima i dobrim zeljama. Puno mi je to znacilo u beskrajno dugim trenuticima prije 1. UZV.
> 
> I evo ga, docekali smo i taj dan i taj trenutak. Sicusna treperava tockica pokazala se na UZ.


super,super!!!!! jel si sad malo mirnija??

----------


## Aurora*

*MAJONI974* bravo za betu!  :Very Happy: 
Cekamo dalje dobre vijesti. *

Sumskovoce* od tebe se ocekuje da nastavis Rijecki niz pozitivnih beta.  :Wink:

----------


## dani82

*Aurora** čestitam!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Aurora* :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Aurora** čestitam!

----------


## ina33

Savršeno  :Smile: !!!

----------


## coolerica

Aurora*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  
MAJONI čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAJONI974

Aurora

----------


## Marchie37

*Aurora**, super, sretno!!!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## MAJONI974

Pobježe mi poruka, ono što htjedoh reći je- Aurora* bravo, čestitam  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Very Happy:  aurora, cestitke na  :Heart:  . Price kao tvoje nam daju snagu

----------


## alma_itd

*Aurora** cestitke od :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Aurora*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Aurora,majoni...čestitam !!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opa

bok cure evo da se i vama javim
pratim vas i u dobru i u zlu rekli bi ,evo ja nisam mogla izdržati do 17 da vadim betu s obzirom da mi je danas 15 dana od transfera kupila ja testić i testirala kad ono dvi crtice,jedna je vidljivo tamnija a druga je prati u malo manjoj boji nijanse,e sad jeli je to to neznam sad me je valjda još više strah ,sto vi kažete

----------


## tantolina

Aurora čestitke.....jesi ti ona koja je bila sa m u čekaoni? ili ona bez m.......izmamile ste mi suze obje koje ste izašle sa utrazvuka.....tolika sreća

----------


## alma_itd

[QUOTE=opa;1887534]bok cure evo da se i vama javim
pratim vas i u dobru i u zlu rekli bi ,evo ja nisam mogla izdržati do 17 da vadim betu s obzirom da mi je danas 15 dana od transfera kupila ja testić i testirala kad ono dvi crtice,jedna je vidljivo tamnija a druga je prati u malo manjoj boji nijanse,e sad jeli je to to neznam sad me je valjda još više strah ,sto vi kažete[/QUOT
Kod mene je svaki put bio test pozitivan kad mi je i beta bila pozitivna.Nadam se da ce za par dana i beta pokazati da si trudna...a ja ti cestitam od sveg  :Heart:  i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

Aurora*, čestitke na maloj točkici! Nek ona samo dalje lijepo raste!

majoni1974, prekrasno! Sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi UZV!

opa, bravo za testić! Sad još lijepo izvadi betu da možemo pošteno čestitati!

----------


## darmar

aurora čestitke od srca na malenom kuckavom srcu :Smile: 
opa, super za crtice na testiću, bit će beta pozitivna nego što :Smile:  evo još ~~~~~~~~ za jednu poštenu betu :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

majoni1947, aurora, opa  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

> Aurora*, čestitke na maloj točkici! Nek ona samo dalje lijepo raste!
> 
> majoni1974, prekrasno! Sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi UZV!
> 
> opa, bravo za testić! Sad još lijepo izvadi betu da možemo pošteno čestitati!


*X*

----------


## tina2701

..moje mrve više nema....prokrvarila...  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

a joj,tina..tako mi je žao...znam kako je teško  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Tina, žao mi je.

----------


## pirica

*Aurora
tina 
*

----------


## innu

Bravo *Aurora** za sićušnu treperavu točkicu :Heart: 
*tina*, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ježić

tina, žao mi je :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Tina jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  Mi smo trebale bii terminuse :Love: 

Aurora super za UZV :Heart: 

Opa druga crtica je ipak crtica, drzim fige za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mi veceras isto obavili 1. UZV, imam 2 mrvice u busi, imamo 2  :Heart:  (jos uvijek ne vjerujem da su se obje blastice odlucile da me zele za mamu)

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo* to je prekrasno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## inna28

Evo i moje bete 1,8 :Sad: .....nažalost,znala sam

----------


## kiki30

bugaboo,čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
inna draga,žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ježić

*bugaboo*, prekrasno! Znači stižu i Janez i Mojca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*inna28*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*inna28*, žao mi je..  :Love:

----------


## a72

> Svima vam neizmjerno hvala na vasim mislima i dobrim zeljama. Puno mi je to znacilo u beskrajno dugim trenuticima prije 1. UZV.
> 
> I evo ga, docekali smo i taj dan i taj trenutak. Sicusna treperava tockica pokazala se na UZ.


Uh, koja sreca, i kakve emocije kad to ugledas !!!  Presretna sam zbog vas troje  :Smile:   Cestitam vam opet i da te podsjetim da ja i dalje strpljivo cekam sve detaljno ,dan za danom kako je teklo ...  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

bugaboo predivno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Aurora* isto tako, bravo cure :Very Happy:

----------


## Tibi

*Aurora** bravo za srčeko  :Very Happy: , presretna sam zbog tebe i tm-a  :Heart: 
*bugaboo* čestitam na dva srca  :Very Happy: , pridruži nam se na pdf blizanci 
*opa* super za drugu crticu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

*tina i inna28* žao mi je cure  :Love:  želim vam puno snage za dalje

svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

mi još sitno brojimo do našeg najljepšeg susreta. Držite nam fige drage moje da sve prođe dobro....

----------


## Jelena

Tibi  :Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bugaboo, opa čestitam od srca!

tužnice  :Love:

----------


## inna28

Hvala vam cure,tako je kako je,nema odustajanja.Već planiram novi postupak...
Sretno svima

----------


## Reni76

> ..moje mrve više nema....prokrvarila...


Tina , žao mi je, ali je li ti doktor potvrdio da više nema ploda?

Inna žao mi je, :Love:  bit će, samo naprijed

Bogaboo super za  :Heart:   :Heart: !

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Sumskovoce[/B] od tebe se ocekuje da nastavis Rijecki niz pozitivnih beta.


Aurora* draga moja čestitam od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  Dat ću sve od sebe da ti udovoljim, jer trudnici se ništa ne odbija  :Wink:  

*Tibi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši skori susret
*bugaboo*  Čestitke draga za srčeka!

*Tina i inna28*  :Love:  žao mi je cure...

----------


## tikki

*Aurora** super za srčeko!!!  :Heart: 
*inna28* žao mi je  :Love: 

*tina*, strašno mi je žao zbog tebe... :Love:  Jesi li prokrvarila prije onog drugog uzv ili nakon? Joj draga, baš mi je žao... drži se!

*opa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## tika08

Bok cure,evo da se prijavim sa stanjem.Jučer napravljeni test koji je pokazao jedno slabiju crticu i odmah sam vadila krv.Bio mi je 15.d.p.t.Danas nalaz:302,9mlE/ml!!!
To bi bilo?????
Još sam sva van sebe!!!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Tika to je to, cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tika* *Čestitam*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

tika, čestitam i ovdje, bravo vi i bravo PFC! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina1

> *Aurora** bravo za srčeko , presretna sam zbog tebe i tm-a 
> *bugaboo* čestitam na dva srca , pridruži nam se na pdf blizanci 
> *opa* super za drugu crticu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu
> 
> *tina i inna28* žao mi je cure  želim vam puno snage za dalje
> 
> 
> svima za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> mi još sitno brojimo do našeg najljepšeg susreta. Držite nam fige drage moje da sve prođe dobro....


X i 
*Tibi* za tebe sve ručno-nožne i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnji susret !!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Aurora* srčeko!!! Predivno! 
*bugaboo* čestitam na dva srčeka, evo još jednih blizančeka! 
*opa* krasno za drugu crticu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

*tina i inna28* jako mi je žao... Želim vam puno snage za dalje
*Tika*, čestitam od srca!!!

Svima vibrice za sve!

Ja sutra imam prvi pregled od početka stimulacije, 8dc. Nadam se, strepim, sve redom. Samo neka bude dobra reakcija! Inače sinoć sam se jako prepala, neki se sjećate možda da sam u prošloj stimulaciji na svega 12 gonala bila na rubu HS, a sinoć odjednom napuhnut trbuh i nisam mogla mokriti normalno, bez obzira što sam puno pila. Hvala Bogu jutros je bolje, jedva čekam sutra da mi dr. kaže kako to sve izgleda. Mislite na mene...

----------


## alma_itd

*ValaMala* evo odmah brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrasnji pregled :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

*bugaboo* veseli me sto je i tvoj 1. UZV protekao u najboljem mogucem redu, zelim ti da takav bude i svaki iduci i da ti trudnoca bude uredna do kraja, bez ikakvih komplikacija.  :Heart: 

*opa* to je to, trudnoca je tu! *tika08* cestitam!  :Very Happy: 


*tina2701* zao mi je sto se i u tvom slucaju samo jos jednom potvrdilo da nepravilno duplanje bete u pravilu ne sluti na dobro. 

Ti si bila puna optimizma i vjere da mogu samo misliti koliko razocarenje je uslijedilo nakon toga... Iskreno mi je zao sto je tako zavrsilo.  :Love:  

Kao utjehu bih ti zeljela ponoviti uvrijezeno misljenje da je jednom pozitivna beta dobar predznak za buducu uspjesnu trudnocu. Vjerujem da ce tvoja slijedeca uspjesna trudnoca doci vrlo brzo!

*inna28* samo hrabro u novi postupka! Ovaj neuspjesan je samo korak blize on dobitnom!

*Tibi* drzim palceve da sve prodje u najboljem redu prilikom vaseg skorasnjeg najljepseg susreta. 

*tantolina* znaci bila si tamo kada smo nas dvije od tri koje smo imale transfer na isti dan, izasle s 1. UZV s osmjehom na licu? Ja sam bila ona druga, bez muza. Inace uvijek gledam po cekaoni i mislim si ima li tamo koja forumasica. Koja si ti bila? 

Obzirom da su nas putevi do sada vec vodili na ista mjesta (kod dr. Resa) od srca ti zelim da i ti svoju srecu pronadjes vec ovaj put, bas kao i ja, u Rijeci odakle smo i krenuli.  :Yes: 

A Rijeci je u novije vrijeme izgleda dobro krenulo sto me jako raduje!

*a72* tebi uskoro saljem detaljan izvjestaj.  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> ..moje mrve više nema....prokrvarila...


Žao mi je, *tina*, veliko srce ti šaljem. Zakon bete, kako neke od nas žena sa učestalim spontanima kažu, je najčešće neumoljiv, ako nije duplanje pravilno, to najčešće ne sluti na dobro, premda beta može i dalje rasti. To ti je onda vjerojatno dijagnoza blighted ovum, ako se pojavila gestacijska v., tj. vidljiv je bio mjehurić, da nje nije bilo, onda bi dg. bila biokemijska trudnoća. 

Želim ti puno sreće za dalje i da što prije kako-tako pregrmiš emotivno gubitak trudnoće. Do spontanih često dolazi i u "normalno plodnoj populaciji", najčešće zbog čestih krom. anomalija embrija, zato i jest u IVF-u potrebno ići na višak embrija. Ako je potrebna kiretaža (ne znam kako ide s dijagnozom blighted), ne boj se toga, barem u ZG bolnicama to bude ok, relativno bezbolno, po mom iskustvu i ovima koje sam popratila. Drži se!

----------


## Snekica

Vanchriban ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikule da bude sve super!!!

----------


## Dodirko

Aurora*   :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 

Super!!! Čestitam.

----------


## Snekica

Aurora* čestitam za  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbrižan nastavak trudnoće!
Tina žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*Crvenkapica*, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## molu

NIsam baš u toku, ali evo ovako brzinski što sam polovila

Aurora*  :Very Happy:  želim ti urednih, školskih 9 mj.

bugaboo - čestitke na dva :Heart: 

majoni - čestitke

tina  :Love: 

ako sam nekog zaboravila, ispričavam se

 svima prgršt~~~~~ za sve kaj im treba

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora* još jednom moje čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tantolina kad ti krećeš?

Tina žao mi je :Love:

----------


## vita22

:Heart: Aurora :Heart:

----------


## ana.b

Tina, strašno mi je žao  :Love: 
Srele smo se već na drugom forumu, i meni je prošli mjesec bila prva inseminacija... Beta 0,4...

----------


## darmar

bugaboo čestitam na dva srček, prekrasno :Smile: želim ti jednu blizanačku školsku trudnoću~~~~~!
tika08 čestitke, samo naprijed neka ide školski~~~~~~~!
tina i inna28 jako mi je žao,  :Sad: ,želim vam da skupite snage za dalje i da uskoro budete u novom postupku, koji mora biti dobitni!!!
Vala Mala sretno na prvom ultrazvuku :Smile: 
svima, šaljem mnoštvo samo pozitivnih~~~~~~~~ , sretno!

----------


## tika08

Hvala vam cure!
Svima želim puno sreće i veeeelike brojčice na beti!!!!!!

----------


## MAJONI974

Bugaboo čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart: ! Inna i Crvenkapica  :Love:  , žao mi je bol će proći a novi postupci će uskoro biti pred vama i nova nada. Uspjeh će doći, vidjet ćete. Meni je jednom prilikom prijateljica koja je prošla 6 postupaka i na kraju spontano ostala trudna rekla - MPO je za neke šprint, za neke maraton, a na kraju nekako svi dođemo do cilja. Za mene je bio definitivno disciplina na duge pruge i znam šta znači jedan neuspjeh za drugim... 
Tina, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
Tika, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Velike ~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Metkovki!
ValaMala, sretno na UZV sutra

----------


## ježić

tika08 - da, to bi bilo to! Čestitam!

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji pregled i da nam se javiš s odličnim vijestima!

Vanchriban, bravo za folikule! Za skorašnju inseminaciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Tibi,  :Heart:  :Heart:  !

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala vam svima, što bih ja bez vas! Odoh spavati pod hitno, budimo se u praskozorje, pa pravac dežela.  :Smile:  Trema samo takva, neka bude folikulića, samo neka ih bude, a onda idemo dalje trtariti hoće li biti puni. Javim se čim se vratim

----------


## marisela

ValaMala sretno mila, neka sutra sve to bude pozitivno i samo pozitivno i šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za tebe i tvoje malene mrvice.

----------


## andream

Vala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* sretno sutra!

----------


## Reni76

Budući da sam prva jutros, red je da vas ponudim kavom, čajem ili što god vam odgovara.

*Vala Mala,* sretno danas na UZV i javi da ih ima puno, prave veličine.

Svima ostalima želim sretan i uspješan dan.

----------


## mare41

Reni, fina ti je kava.....
Vala je sigurno već natrag, čekamo dobre vijesti.
metkovka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najsretniji petak 13. u životu

----------


## ValaMala

Evo me cure i jako sam sretna. Dr. je zadovoljan, ima dosta folikula na oba jajnika i endometrij je isto super. Danas i sutra još pikanje, a u nedjelju sam opet na pregledu. Tada vjerojatno i štoperica, a to znači punkcija u utorak. Korak po korak... pusa svima i vibram jako za sve!

----------


## ježić

Super ValaMala, čestitam! I sretno dalje!

----------


## BHany

hvala na kavici, reni

ValaMala...odlično!
metkovka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*metkovka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

Koja je prednost Zagreba, ja je tek ispratila, a ona se već vratila! 

*Vala Mala* lijepe vijesti! Utorak će brzo.

----------


## ina33

Vibrice za metkovku ~~~~~!!!

ValaMala, sretno, držim palčeve, ti mi zvučiš kao relativno jednostavan slučaj, koji bi mogao relativno brzo uspjeti vani, čim se doktor i biolog mogu razmahat i normalno radit (oplodit sve).

----------


## ValaMala

*Reni*, krenuli u pola 4, u ordinaciji bili u pola 6, doma u 7.  :Smile:  Joj, znam, utorak će stvarno brzo, sad počinjem trtariti pred punkcijom. To je bez ikakve anestezije, ičega. Ali, preživjet ću, kao i sve prije mene. Kod mene je jedino stvar što ja razvijem dosta folikula, a bude puno i onih manjih koji jako bole. NO, samo neka bude jajnih stanica, ostalo je nebitno!

*ina*, pozlatile ti se riječi milijun posto, kad bi to samo tako bilo, možda i meni stigne ta toliko željena velika beta...

----------


## ina33

*ValaMala*, kod tebe je isto bitno da ih ne bude previše - folikula i js. Pogledaj onaj topic o idealnom broju jajnih stanica - 15 - nisu to puke teorije, jer sve puno preko 20 bude opet izazov. Prouči taj topic, cure su ga preletile u niskom letu i niko ništa da bi komentirao, a to ti je, više-manje, sukus najbitnijeg IVF znanja.

----------


## Makica

valamala, super vijesti! tocno, prezivjet ces, i puuuuno srece ti zelim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*za metkovku* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## aleksandraj

Metkovka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ja sam 100% sigurna da si TRUDNA

----------


## ValaMala

*ina*, čitala sam ga i proučila, jako mi je interesantno to o idealnom broju stanica. No kod mene, kao često kod policističnih jajnka, bude puno folikula, ali puno i onih sitnih od kojih niš koristi. Npr. prošli put sam (doduše na laganoj stimulaciji, ukupno 12 gonala) dobila 20 folikula, ali od toga 7 jajnih stanica, a to nije puno kad gledaš broj folikula. Jedino si mislim možda je tih 7 bilo ok, a još je bilo nekih nezrelih, pa nisu ni brojali? A nemam pojma, teško je biti pametan kad gledaš uzorak od 1 stimuliranog postupka. Tko zna kako će sada biti. 

Joj, dala bih sve za 10, 15 jajnih stanica, san! No opet, ovdje ima toliko cura koje se muče da dobiju i samo jednu stanicu, tako da zahvaljujem Bogu doista na svakoj stanici, svakom uspjehu i uvijek su mi u mislima svi parovi koji ovo prolaze u borbi za svoje dijete.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* već si se vratila?
*Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ja sutra imam prvi uzv. Panika!

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, vratila sam se dok je večina još pajkila snom pravednika  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@   za betu danas  !!!

ML za uzv  sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> *ina*, čitala sam ga i proučila, jako mi je interesantno to o idealnom broju stanica. No kod mene, kao često kod policističnih jajnka, bude puno folikula, ali puno i onih sitnih od kojih niš koristi. Npr. prošli put sam (doduše na laganoj stimulaciji, ukupno 12 gonala) dobila 20 folikula, ali od toga 7 jajnih stanica, a to nije puno kad gledaš broj folikula. Jedino si mislim možda je tih 7 bilo ok, a još je bilo nekih nezrelih, pa nisu ni brojali? A nemam pojma, teško je biti pametan kad gledaš uzorak od 1 stimuliranog postupka. Tko zna kako će sada biti. 
> 
> Joj, dala bih sve za 10, 15 jajnih stanica, san! No opet, ovdje ima toliko cura koje se muče da dobiju i samo jednu stanicu, tako da zahvaljujem Bogu doista na svakoj stanici, svakom uspjehu i uvijek su mi u mislima svi parovi koji ovo prolaze u borbi za svoje dijete.


Ako je bio novozakonski postupak, pitanje je što si stvarno od tih 20 dobila, a što ti je bilo iskomunicirano.

Vezano za broj stanica, iskreno, pogrešno je razmišljanje a je 20 super, i bolje od 1-2. NAJBOLJE SU ONE KOJE SU OK I KOJE ĆE DAT TRUDNOĆU. Postoje samo neka gruba pravila da je puno preko 20 previše i da tu postoji šansa da budu stanice lošije kvalitete (tipa u Mariboru žena skoro 30 stanica, od toga samo 1 embrij za transferirati - mlada žena, PCOS, bila samnom).

Primjer iz stvarnog života (moje suborke, Maribor):

- žena PCOS, dob oko 25, 2. postupak, uvijek muke s reakcijom - oko 30 stanica - jedna blastocista - ništa od trudnoće (slično reagirala u 2 MB postupak);
- žena 43 godine, sekundarni sterilitet (želi 2. dijete) - 5 stanica u dva mariborska postupka - ima živorođeno dijete.

Znači, JEDNAK JE SKORO BED DOBIT PREVIŠE (tipa 30+) I DOBIT PREMALO. Ne znam jesam li jasna.

OVO VAM JE SUKUS I SV. GRAAL MUDROSTI OKO IVF-A, U HRVATSKOJ SAD TOTALNO NEUPOTREBILJVO, ALI TO JE TO - U IVF-U JE OKO 15 OPTIMUM ZA VEĆINU:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## matahari

x




> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> metkovk@   za betu danas  !!!
> 
> ML za uzv  sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

*Ina33*, ja bih ti zahvalila što postojiš i što neumorno, godinama, imaš strpljenja za sva naša pitanja, dvojbe.... HVALA!

----------


## ValaMala

> *Ina33*, ja bih ti zahvalila što postojiš i što neumorno, godinama, imaš strpljenja za sva naša pitanja, dvojbe.... HVALA!


potpisujem, hvala Ina

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Ina33*, ja bih ti zahvalila što postojiš i što neumorno, godinama, imaš strpljenja za sva naša pitanja, dvojbe.... HVALA!


Hvala *Ina33*!

----------


## ina33

Odmah prestanite s tim hvalama, osjećam se ono... ko Mesija u the Life of Bryan - to je SAMO THE CIRCLE OF LIFE, PRIJE SU MENI POMAGALI DRUGI, PA JA DALJE VRAĆAM ŠTO SAM PRIMILA, I DRUGI ĆE TAKO kad ja ne budem itd.

----------


## tikki

*ValaMala* držim fige i za dalje... da bude optimalan broj JS, da te punkcija ne boli jako i na kraju da za 20ak dana javiš veliku betu  :Smile: 
*Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od tebe danas!

*ina33* hvala... ne mogu to ne reći jer zaista nesebično dijeliš informacije i pomažeš nam da se snađemo  :Kiss:

----------


## bugaboo

> *ValaMala* držim fige i za dalje... da bude optimalan broj JS, da te punkcija ne boli jako i na kraju da za 20ak dana javiš veliku betu 
> *Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od tebe danas!
> 
> *ina33* hvala... ne mogu to ne reći jer zaista nesebično dijeliš informacije i pomažeš nam da se snađemo


X

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja bi se malo švercala i potpisala *Crvenkapicu77*  i još bi iz  :Heart:  zavibrala za nju da što prije uđe u dobitni postupak i za *Šumskovoće* da nas oduševi veeelikom betom u ponedjeljak!

----------


## nata

tina - jako mi žao za tvoj gubitak  :Love: 

bugaboo - bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart: 

MiaLilly - ~~~~~~~~~~ za 1.uzv, da vidiš svoju titrajuću točkicu!

ValaMala - SRETNO!

----------


## alma_itd

*ValaMala* bravo za folikule~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje sazrijevanje,a za punkciju cu ti vibrirati dan prije :Smile: 
*Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu 
*Mia Lilly*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZ

----------


## marisela

ValaMala od srca sve čestitke za tebe i tvoje folikule, mada nisam ni sumnjala da ih neće biti nego šta reći nego još jednom mila moja, sve da bude onako kako ti sebi to zamisliš a sada koliko će ih biti to je manje važno bitno je da ih ima, jer je moja želja bila da kad budem bila u postupku da imam što za zamrznuti a kad vidim u kakvoj sam situaciji sada molim boga da bude i ta jedna da se oplodi zato ti ne brini ti si naša sljedeća trudnica...

----------


## ježić

> *ValaMala* držim fige i za dalje... da bude optimalan broj JS, da te punkcija ne boli jako i na kraju da za 20ak dana javiš veliku betu 
> *Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od tebe danas!
> 
> *ina33* hvala... ne mogu to ne reći jer zaista nesebično dijeliš informacije i pomažeš nam da se snađemo


Ja se malo švercam i dodajem:

*ina33*, ja bih samo dodala da si ti meni pravi reality check point, a to je nešto što izuzetno cijenim. Svaki put s poštovanjem pogledam ovu cifru tvojih preko 16 000 postova i uvijek rado pročitam što si napisala. :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> *ValaMala* držim fige i za dalje... da bude optimalan broj JS, da te punkcija ne boli jako i na kraju da za 20ak dana javiš veliku betu 
> *Metkovka* ~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti od tebe danas!
> 
> *ina33* hvala... ne mogu to ne reći jer zaista nesebično dijeliš informacije i pomažeš nam da se snađemo


Ja se malo švercam i dodajem:

*ina33*, ja bih samo dodala da si ti meni pravi reality check point, a to je nešto što izuzetno cijenim. Svaki put s poštovanjem pogledam ovu cifru tvojih preko 16 000 postova i uvijek rado pročitam što si napisala. :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

*marisela*, raznježila si me, ovih dana mi malo treba da se nađem u suzama. Hvala ti puno, nadam se da će se i meni ostvariti ta neopisiva milost.

----------


## milla2

bok cure !! evo čekam u ponedeljak uzv ,ali sam malo u panici jer ne osječam nikakve simptome pa molim nekoga da me utješi,danas mi je 6tjedana +1,do prije tjedan dana imala žgaravicu ali od bete ne osjećam ništa osim probadanje u maternici bar jednom  na dan,i to kad sam dugo na nogama beta mi je bila 14dan 556 a 16d 1456 ,sise me jako malo bole ,ne kao 2 tjedna prije ,ali drugo ništa

----------


## bugaboo

Niti ja nemam bas neke velike simptome osim povremene mucnine (ali ne povracam), a prije 2 dana na 6+4 sam saznala da nosim blizance. Probaj se opustiti i drzim fige za 1. UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seka35

nista ne brini ,ni ja nisam imala nikakve simptome

----------


## ValaMala

Curke sutra opet pregled i nadam se da su folikuli dovoljno veliki i da će navečer biti i štoperica, a u utorak onda punkcija. Nestrpljiva sam, dosta mi je pikanja, vrijeme je da krenemo u napad na jaja! (samo neka ih bude, uh samo neka ih bude!...) Mislite na mene! Pusa svima!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

Bit će ih *ValaMala*, bit će! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene drage moje, sa dvije blastice u buši. Transfer bio 12.05., a beta je 26.05. Do tada ću nastojati zamišljati da sam trudna :Smile: , iako me nervoza već na veliko šere, da i ovaj put neću uspjeti.
Svim novim trudnicama čestitke, tužnicama veliki zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Mury*, prekrasno za blastice! Čestitam, neka to bude to! Uskoro će u tvojem postupku biti srčeko/srčeka.  :Smile:

----------


## bubi33

*Mury*, ¸~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu uskoro!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala*, *Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Mury bez nervoze draga, za tebe imam neki poseban osjećaj da je to to i da će za 2 tjedna beta biti velika :Smile: 
Od srca ti to želim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mimi81

Mury pliz budi sretna! Ja imam amh 2,2 i ne mogu dobiti više od 3 js a o blasticama samo sanjam. Sigurno ćeš doći do trudnoće. Don't worry

----------


## Sonja29

*ValaMala*, *Mury ~~~~~~~~~~* 
*Evo i ja se prijavljujem u pikalice poslije 4 godine odmora!*

----------


## ValaMala

*Sonja*, neka pikanje proizvede brdo jajašaca i bingo postupak! Puno sreće!

----------


## Mury

Oooo, hvala vam drage moje, puno, puno! E sad kad vidim koliko je vibrica za mene, opet ste mi vratile raspoloženje koje je danas bilo naglo palo  :Sad:  ! Naravno da i ja vama svima želim što prije da ostvarite toliko željene snove, zaista ih sve od reda zaslužujete!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> Oooo, hvala vam drage moje, puno, puno! E sad kad vidim koliko je vibrica za mene, opet ste mi vratile raspoloženje koje je danas bilo naglo palo  ! Naravno da i ja vama svima želim što prije da ostvarite toliko željene snove, zaista ih sve od reda zaslužujete!!!!


Mury probaj biti pozitivna, znam da nije lako, ali probaj se opustiti i riješiti tih crnih misli, reci sebi šta će biti biti će a do bete složi u svoju glavu misao ja sam trudnica i sve će biti superrrrrr.
Nemaš ništa od crnjaka.
Mislim da ćeš ti biti nova trudnica sa CITA. :Yes:  :Yes:  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

*rozalija*, draga, hvala ti! Ma nema mi druge nego poslušati tvoj savjet  :Smile: . A tebi i tvojoj ljepotici Jeleni šaljem veliku pusu!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* se će bit OK, vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Sumskovoce, za tvoju sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nema sumnje, bit će to beta za pamćenje :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Sumskovoce, za tvoju sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, nema sumnje, bit će to beta za pamćenje


Potpisujem i dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mury* je sigurno nova trudnica! U Citu je krenulo...

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumsko Voce* navijam za sutra :Very Happy:  .Jedva cekam da cujem rezultat.
*Mury* samo smireno do bete a onda cemo svi skakati zajedno :Very Happy: 
*Vala Mala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikule i zrele jajne stanice :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

> *Sumsko Voce* navijam za sutra .Jedva cekam da cujem rezultat.
> *Mury* samo smireno do bete a onda cemo svi skakati zajedno
> *Vala Mala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za folikule i zrele jajne stanice


Malo sam lijena danas pa veliki potpis na gore navedeno!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Šumskica*, što reći nego ti zaželjeti od  :Heart:  da ti sutrašnji dan bude naaajsretniji u dosadašnjem životu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Mury*,  :Very Happy:  za lijepe blastice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu cito trudnicu (a ti to, draga, jesi!)!

----------


## ValaMala

Evo me sa zadnje folikulometrije, curke. Dr. zadovoljan, folikuli taman veliki. Večeras štoperica, punkcija u utorak. Ne mogu dočekati!!

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, čestitke na blasticama!

*Sonja29*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolno pikanje i uspješan postupak!

*ValaMala*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!

*A posebne vibrice za sutra šaljem za Jelenu, Sumskovoce i ružu82! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Sretno cure!!!*

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Potpisujem i dodajem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Mury* je sigurno nova trudnica! U Citu je krenulo...


tamo uvijek dobro ide , samo sto ja bas imam  peh   :Sad:   i nece me  nikako  sreca  
*sumskovoce * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
valamala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*

----------


## darmar

svima šaljem mnoštvo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,
da čekalice bete budu mirne i samo u pozitivnom raspoloženju,
čekalicama punkcije sretno, i želim bezbolnu punkciju s mnoštvo zrelih stanica spremnih za oplodnju :Smile: 
a, i ja sam sutra na punkciji u 6:45, puca me samo smijeh :Smile: , valjda će dobro proći :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivica_k

nek 16.05. bude dan velikih beta... vibrrrrrrraaaaam...šumskovoće, jelena, u mojim ste mislima!
valamala, darmar, vama želim sretno na punkcijama u deželi i optimalan broj (15) js
sonja29, navijam za tvoj povratnički postupak i želim ti veeeliki +
mury,  lagano se pripremaj za ukrcaj na cito trudnički vlakić  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> nek 16.05. bude dan velikih beta... vibrrrrrrraaaaam...šumskovoće, jelena, u mojim ste mislima!
> valamala, darmar, vama želim sretno na punkcijama u deželi i optimalan broj (15) js
> sonja29, navijam za tvoj povratnički postupak i želim ti veeeliki +
> mury,  lagano se pripremaj za ukrcaj na cito trudnički vlakić


Ovo mogu samo potpisati, čak i dio koji se odnosi na mene  :Smile: , i dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> svima šaljem mnoštvo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,
> da čekalice bete budu mirne i samo u pozitivnom raspoloženju,
> čekalicama punkcije sretno, i želim bezbolnu punkciju s mnoštvo zrelih stanica spremnih za oplodnju
> a, i ja sam sutra na punkciji u 6:45, puca me samo smijeh, valjda će dobro proći


darmar znaš šta tebi i TM od srca želimo nas troje. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za vas da sutra bude puno folikula, prekrasnih JS i dvije male bebe za 9 mjeseci. Sretno i puno mislim na vas.

----------


## mare41

I ja u niskom startu za sutrašnje bete: jelena, mali jež, šumsko, opa (dodajte ko fali), cure, sretno sutra i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> I ja u niskom startu za sutrašnje bete: jelena, mali jež, šumsko, opa (dodajte ko fali), cure, sretno sutra i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!


... i dodat ću još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> *Mury*, čestitke na blasticama!
> 
> *Sonja29*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolno pikanje i uspješan postupak!
> 
> *ValaMala*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju!
> 
> *A posebne vibrice za sutra šaljem za Jelenu, Sumskovoce i ružu82! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> *Sretno cure!!!*


Veliki *X* na ovo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za moju dragu vrijednu *Ježić*!  :Kiss: 
Sutra mora biti dobar dan pun beta, onaj papirić mora nekoj potvrditi da je sad konačno punopravna mama (jer moja mama  :Heart:  ima sutra rođendan i moramo se svi zajedno veseliti, buuuuuuuuuu  :Smile: )
*Vockice* moja, tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sorryte, ostale cure, ali  moram!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Evo me sa zadnje folikulometrije, curke. Dr. zadovoljan, folikuli taman veliki. Večeras štoperica, punkcija u utorak. Ne mogu dočekati!!


ValaMala, a koje su veličine folikuli? 
I sretno, sretno :Smile:

----------


## WINNI

~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete
Mury mirišeš mi na trudnicu....a poslije tebe na vlakić će se ukrcati darmar.....to vam od  :Heart:  želim..... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Dobro jutro uz :Coffee: 
Ajmo betočekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se forum danas trese od poskakivanja!

----------


## ruža82

Jutro cure. rekla bih dobro, ali nije... radila test i negativan je. poslijepodne ću dobiti nalaz bete pa da samo potvrdimo reda radi...
nadam se da će ostale cure imati više sreće.

----------


## Mury

Ajoj ruža, jako mi je žao, drži se, ne znam što reći, znam kakav je to osjećaj :Sad: , ali ja ipak mislim da treba beta reći svoje, znaš i sama da je bilo puno primjera negativnog testa, pa beta bila trocifrena! To i tebi od srca želim!!!
WINNI draga, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši, i to posebno dio koji se odnosi na darmar  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ruža, ja bi isto pričekala betu

----------


## rozalija

> ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice bete
> Mury mirišeš mi na trudnicu....a poslije tebe na vlakić će se ukrcati darmar.....to vam od  želim.....


X
darmar mi se javila, koji fantastičan rezultat nakon punkcije ali ostavljam njoj da vam javi brojku ispunktiranih folikula. Ovaj put nema da fali darmar će nam biti trudnica. :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## mare157

Mojoj VOĆKICI želim oooooogromnu brojku danas!! Neka forum eksplodira od beturine!!
*Snekice*  :Razz:  

Svim trudilicama, čekalicama f-metrije, punkcije, bete, prvog uzv nakon potvrđene trudnoće želim sreću do neba!

----------


## mare157

*Snekice* sretan ročkas mamici!!

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala, a koje su veličine folikuli? 
> I sretno, sretno


Hm, dobro pitanje.  :Smile:  Ne znam, samo je rekao da su odlični i sinoć odmah štoperica. 
Svim "betičarkama" vibrice do neba! Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumsko Voce* nestrpljivi smo da cujemo tvoju betu :Very Happy: 
Svim cekalicama danasnje bete,punkcije,transfera saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ruza 82* sacekaj na rezultate bete

----------


## aneri

Šumskovoće puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju današnju betu.

----------


## Mury

> X
> darmar mi se javila, koji fantastičan rezultat nakon punkcije ali ostavljam njoj da vam javi brojku ispunktiranih folikula. Ovaj put nema da fali darmar će nam biti trudnica.


I meni se javila, zbilja jebroj stanica za pasti na guzicu, i nema šanse da ovaj put ne uspije ( a vjerujem da će tu biti i dosta eskimića)  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> X
> darmar mi se javila, koji fantastičan rezultat nakon punkcije ali ostavljam njoj da vam javi brojku ispunktiranih folikula. Ovaj put nema da fali darmar će nam biti trudnica.


I meni se javila, zbilja je broj stanica vau, koja je to koka  :Smile: . I nema šanse da ovaj put ne uspije, a bit će tu puno i eskimića za brace i seke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Ups, mislila sam da mi prvi post nije otišao :Embarassed: 
Usput da dodam još~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~današnjim betalicama, i za tulum u labu naše darmar :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

svim cekalicama od srca zelim visoke bete...
valamala,tebi posebno zelim da punkcija bude bezbolna i da sto prije osjetis ovo sto i ja sad osjecam

----------


## Bab

Jutro curke...

samo da zavibram svima kojima to danas treba...za velike ß

Valamala, tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra. I ja ti želim jednu štoman****lnu punkciju i puuuunoooo lijepih i kvalitetnih stanica.
Javi nam se kad dođete doma i kad malo odmoriš od svega, a možeš i sms poslat  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

ups...ne znam što se desilo sa onom gore riječi...nije bila prosta...trebalo je pisat što manje bolna punkcija...
ali skužit će mene MalaVala, jel tak???

----------


## ValaMala

Hahaha, jest da sam gledala u to čudo i mislila si kakva je to prljava kombinacija da je zaslužila toliko zvjezdica  :Laughing:  ali da, skužila sam te.  :Grin: 
Hvala mila moja, neka bude sve kako si rekla! Trta me hvata od te punkcije, moram priznati, ipak je skroz bez anestezije, a puno je folikula. No jedina prava molitva mi je da bude jajnih stanica, da budu dobre, bol prolazi...

----------


## kiki30

svim čekalicama želim visoke bete puno ~~~
valamala,za puno dobrih jajnih stanica~~~~~~~  :Wink:  javi se...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala*, pa nije ti prva punkcija a nije ni prva bez anestezije... samo nek budu kvalitetne js.
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe sutra. 
*Bab*, kako napreduju tvoje pretrage?

----------


## tikki

ValaMala puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju i da bude puuuno dobrij JS  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama bete također ~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> Hahaha, jest da sam gledala u to čudo i mislila si kakva je to prljava kombinacija da je zaslužila toliko zvjezdica  ali da, skužila sam te. 
> Hvala mila moja, neka bude sve kako si rekla! Trta me hvata od te punkcije, moram priznati, ipak je skroz bez anestezije, a puno je folikula. No jedina prava molitva mi je da bude jajnih stanica, da budu dobre, bol prolazi...


da se rodim još 100 puta neće mi biti jasno zašto reš radi punkciju na živo. kad sam ga to pitala rekao je da nema anesteziologa. rekla sam mu da ga nema ni cito, već da daju lokalnu anesteziju koja je isto odlična. na to mi je rekao da je njegova teorija "da se js ne trebaju šokirati prije oplodnje" - moš mislit 
rekla sam mu da je moja teorija da se vlasnica js ne treba šokirati prije oplodnje.
glupo je reć, ali skoro mi je pao kamen sa srca kad sam u rešovskom postupku opet low responderski odreagirala pa nije bilo smisla da idem njemu na ta mučenja, već sam ostala u cita.
 p.s. reš priča gluposti, hoće čovjek da uštedi, to je moj jedini zaključak. evo ja trudna sa šokiranim cito js

----------


## ValaMala

Zašto na VV rade bez anestezije, a tako i u IVF Centru? Preživjet ću, nisam ni prva ni zadnja...

----------


## ina33

Na VV iz manjka logistike. 

Iskreno, anestezija je za mene civilizacijski doseg i ne razumijem tu "partizansku" logiku, razumijem kad mi kažu nemamo love ili ljepše uvjeta za anesteziologa, ali, brate, nemoj onda o šokiranju jajnih stanica pričat - u stvari, ja vjerujem tj. nadam se da je to možda neki specifični humor onda bio? To mi je ranga specifične komunikacije onog dr. Ricthera i teorije njegove da je ICSI silovanja jajne stanice . A u nužnost patnje i usporedbu punkcije i porodne boli... ta mi je etika "patnje" strana, iako baš žene često to imaju, mislim da muški ne bi rekli nema veze, reži i ta patnja - tražili bi sve što se može dobit.

Tj. sve može, ali nemojte nam u inteligenciju dirat... po meni.

Kako god, najbitnije je da dobro reagiraš i sretno!!!

*Jelena*, i ovdje veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Najdraže moje...moja beta danas 11.094
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Hvala na virbicama i puse svima  :Kiss:  
Isplatilo se čekati svaku sekundu...a danas popodne već 1. uzv...
Mare, Snekica, Loks, Ježić, Tikki, Maca, Alma_itd, Mury...ma svima  :Kiss:  Puse ... u 7. nebu sam

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskovoce*, beta je LUDILO!!!! Čestitam!

----------


## alma_itd

Waaaaaauuuu *Sumsko Voce* ti si definitivno ''beta rekorderka'', :Naklon: jupi,jupi :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Draga moja zelim ti urednu trudnocu i pocasti nas danas i vijestima sa UZ.Odoh se sad veseliti :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

:Very Happy: toooooooooooo šumsko!!!!!!!!!!! jesam li ti rekla da si trudna!!!!!!! genijalno!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mia74

Ajme Šumskica,koja beta!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam,mada sam ja mislila da će biti sa 4-znamenke,
a kad ono ima ih 5!!!!

I odmah uzv popodne!!

Prekrasan dan za tebe i tvog dragog!! :Klap:

----------


## kiara79

> Najdraže moje...moja beta danas 11.094
>   Hvala na virbicama i puse svima  
> Isplatilo se čekati svaku sekundu...a danas popodne već 1. uzv...
> Mare, Snekica, Loks, Ježić, Tikki, Maca, Alma_itd, Mury...ma svima  Puse ... u 7. nebu sam


 

ajme ženo!!!!
to je beturina...ma bravo... :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i UZV.

----------


## tikki

Jupi jeeee!!!!! Ja sam znala da bude beta velika, samo nidam znala koji će biti prvi od 4 znamenke... A kad tamo... OPA... ma draga *Šumskica*, tako sam sretna zbog tebe i iz sveg srca vibriram da do kraja sve bude u najboljem redu... Onak kak bi trebalo biti, blaženo stanje! Jedva čekam broj sa uzv  :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

Dakle, *Šumskica*, na iglama sam cijelo jutro čekajući da javiš, vjerovala sam da će biti velika beta ali OVOLIKA!!!!! 
Draga, neopisivo sam sretna zbog tebe, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv popodne i OTVARAJ NOVO ODBROJAVANJE!
Koliko sam neopisivo sretna zbog mrak bete gore navedene dame, toliko sam i neopisivo tužna zbog razočaranja tužnica, osobito Jelene...  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

*šumskica* da i ovdje malo   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

trese se forum, šumsko-bravoooo, čestitke! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
opa, draga, čestitkeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !
jelena, i ovdje  :Love: 
(još čekamo ježić i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~)

----------


## seka35

toooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## tigrical

*Sumsko* to je beta!!! Čestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> *Sumsko* to je beta!!! Čestitam i ovdje!


šumskovoće, čestitke na beturini!

----------


## Ambra

*Sumskovoce,* beta ti je savršena...ako nisam jutros 5 gledala da objaviš betu!!! Neznam zašto ali svi smo već znali da si nam ti trudnica... Čestitam i želim ti sve sretno do kraja od  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Voćkice, braaaaaavooooooo...to se zove beta!!!!

juuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

jedva čekam izvještaj s UZV-a da vidimo koliko ih je kod mamice !!!

----------


## bugaboo

*Šumskica, Opa* cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jelena jako mi je zao :Love:

----------


## Cana73

Sumskovoce, cestitam!

----------


## opa

cure s velikom radošću prijavljujem svoju betu 20 dan od transfera 1978

----------


## Ambra

OPA opa  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Danas imamo rekordne bete... :Shock:

----------


## sweety

Curek svaka čast !!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## kiki30

opa draga,ČESTITAM... danas je divan dan!!!! bravo cure!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Cure čestitam vam na betama, stvarno su preogromne i vau! Samo se pitam zašto 20. dnt? Zašto se tako dugo čeka na vađenje bete?

----------


## maca papucarica

*Opa*, :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam od  :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

*Šumsko, opa*, čestitam!!!!

*Mimi*, i ja sam se prije isto pitala, pa se nakon 2 biokemijske više ne pitam - to je, valjda, da se isključe ove (relativno, na žalost, česte) biokemijske - njih i spontano i MPO ima 20%, a takva se beta ne lovi 17 dpt ili 20 dpt - jednostavno, beta bude negativna, što je možda i bolje jer ne jedeš živce lovajući je par puta do 17 ili 20 dpt.

----------


## tina2701

Šumskovoće,Opa čestitam na betama.....

----------


## alma_itd

*Opa* krasna beta,cestitam od  :Heart: . Zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Smile:

----------


## sali

*Šumsko, Opa*  čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

bravooo sumskovoce, sve najbolje :Very Happy:

----------


## MAJONI974

Šumska čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Super za uzv , ja tek za tjedan dana

----------


## gričanka

Šumskovoce, Opa  ... čestitam!  :Heart:   :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*šumskovoce  cestitam  !!!!
opa  cestitam  !!


*

----------


## sara38

*Šumskovoce* i *Opa* bravo, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Mury

Ajme Šumskovoće, prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ..čestitam od srca!!! Zbilja se isplatilo čekati, a sad čekamo lijepe vijesti sa UZV-a!!!
Uživaj draga, zaslužila si!!!!

----------


## Marnie

šumskica i opa čestitam od  :Heart:   :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## mimi81

> *Šumsko, opa*, čestitam!!!!
> 
> *Mimi*, i ja sam se prije isto pitala, pa se nakon 2 biokemijske više ne pitam - to je, valjda, da se isključe ove (relativno, na žalost, česte) biokemijske - njih i spontano i MPO ima 20%, a takva se beta ne lovi 17 dpt ili 20 dpt - jednostavno, beta bude negativna, što je možda i bolje jer ne jedeš živce lovajući je par puta do 17 ili 20 dpt.


Pametno, mislim da ću i ja tako u sljedećem postupku, ako izdržim.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

*sumskovoce*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  predivno!!!
*opa*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

bravo cure, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## dani82

> *Šumskovoce* i *Opa* bravo, čestitam !


X

----------


## rozalija

Ajme šumskice koja beturina, odmah sam se upitala koliko će tu da bude maloh bebica. Od  :Heart:  ti čestitam. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
opa čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. :Very Happy: 
jelena :Love:

----------


## tikki

opa čestitam ti na krasnoj beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## nata

Sumskovoce - WOW....koja beta.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Opa - čestitam i tvoja brojčica je jako jako lijepa. :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## goga69

Sumsko i Opa sta reci sem,fascinantne beturine i hrpu cestitaka!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

Evo, konačno da se javim. Od moje bete i ovaj put nažalost ništa. Puno hvala svima na podršci.

*Sumskovoce, Opa*, čestitam vam od srca! Zaista prekrasne bete!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Jelena*, jako mi je žao. Veliki zagrljaj ti šaljem  :Love: 

*Ružo*????

----------


## prima

*sumskovoce,opa* čestitam, stvarno beturine  :Klap: 

*ježić*  :Love: , pridružujem ti se, moja beta je negativna, planiramo dalje

----------


## tikki

*ježić*, *jelena*, *prima* jako mi je žao cure  :Love:  Nadam se da ćete uskoro biti u novim planovima i da ćete uskoro dočekati svoje pozitivne bete.

----------


## ptica1

Potpisujem i veselim se s vama.




> *sumskovoce*  predivno!!!
> *opa* 
> 
> bravo cure, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## rozalija

prima žao mi je draga moja :Love:  :Love: 
mislila sam puno na tebe i čekala sam da me iznenadiš. Drži se draga i samo hrabro naprijed, brzo ćeš ti biti opet trudnica. :Yes:  :Yes: 
ježić žao mi je :Love:

----------


## ježić

*prima*  :Love: 
Nema odustajanja, planiramo dalje...

----------


## Aurora*

*Jelena* i *prima* jako mi je zao sto vas postupak ovaj put nije uspio.  :Sad:  
*
ježić* i *ruža82* zao mi je sto ni vas nije razveselio pozitivan test danas, ali nadam se da ste sada bar zavrsili s AIH pricom i da ce puno vise srece biti s IVFom.  :Love: 

*Sumskovoce* i *opa* bravo za velike bete!  :Very Happy:  Odmah vam saljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 1. UZ i kuckajuca srca!  :Heart: 


Jedno veliko bravo ovaj put i za *Rijeku* koja se konacno probudila i to sa kakvim rezultatima, tj. velikim betama!  :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Sumsko* beta ti je sumfasticna!!!!Zbog svake trudnice mi neizmjerno drago,ali za tebe mi je ono nesto!
Zasluzila si i neka te prati svako dobro i dalje! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlatincica

Ježić, žao mi je radi negativne bete  :Love: 
Nadam se da odmah planiraš dalje.

Šumskovoce svaka čast!!!

Sela~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

*Prima,Jezic* :Sad:  :Love:  Zao mi je cure. Planirajte nove postupke pa da uskoro i zbog vas poskakujemo od srece. :Yes:

----------


## Ginger

prima, jelena, ježić  :Love:  žao mi je cure

----------


## Lua

> *ježić*, *jelena*, *prima* jako mi je žao cure  Nadam se da ćete uskoro biti u novim planovima i da ćete uskoro dočekati svoje pozitivne bete.


 :Love:

----------


## Lua

*Šumskovoće* i* Opa* bravo za bete. Čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Sela sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ježić

*Sela*, draga, sad sam vidjela! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ruža82

Opa, Šumskovoće čestitam na velikim betama!!!!!!!
Prima, Ježić i Jelena - evo ja vam se pridružujem. :Crying or Very sad: 
beta 0,0 :Sad:

----------


## Reni76

*Jelena*, draga, žao mi je.  :Sad:   Želim da ti ovo bude zadnji tužni postupak. Bit ćemo mi trudne, vidjet ćeš!
*ježić* i *prima* 
Trudnicama, *šumskovoće* i *opa* čestitatam. Uživajte!
*ValaMala* sretno sutra!

----------


## Reni76

*ruža82*

----------


## kiki30

jelena,ježić,prima ,ruža...cure,žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ježić*, *prima*, *ruža*, žao mi je...

----------


## Mury

> jelena,ježić,prima ,ruža...cure,žao mi je


xxxx

----------


## seka35

jako mi zao svim tuznicama

----------


## ježić

ružo, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## vita22

šumskovoće bravooooooooooooo........... Rijeka gooooo,Opa čestitke............

----------


## Jelena

ježić, prima  :Love: 

šumsko i opa, stvarno lijepe bete. čestitam od srca!

----------


## prima

hvala svima
*Jelena* tek sad vidim  :Love: .

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, pa ovdje ima krasnih vijesti ovih dana.............
*
šumskovoće*.......... čestitam na krasnom uzv pregledu i na ZWEI a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje


tako i našoj *MIA Lilly i Slavi77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv uskoro i za srčeko

----------


## morskavila

nakon nekoliko mjeseci pauze evo me ponovno na forumu

ovaj put idemo u postupak sa smrznutim stanicama pa molim da me se ubaci na listu

novim trudnicama :Klap: 
svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Tiki08 cestitam na jos jednoj lijepoj praskoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sumskica super za duplice :Zaljubljen: 

Mia Lilly, Slava77 za  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

:Heart:  a kako je prošla danas moja ValaMala?  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Inana,

Vala Mala je prošla super, ali budemo njoj ostavili da javi vijesti.

Ja joj ovim putem šaljem još pokoju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan ET u nedjelju !!!

Ježić i prima...žao mi je curke

----------


## Snekica

*Ježić* žao mi je! Bez obzira na to da te samo korak dijeli do  stimulacije. Bilo bi super da je uspjelo, ali prebaci preko sebe, odtuguj i kreni u dobitni postupak! I ti ćeš ubrzo kao i *Sumsko i Opa*!
Tužnice drage, grlim vas i mislim na vas!

----------


## Snekica

Sumskooooooooooooooooooo  :Heart:  :Heart:  prekrasno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## ValaMala

Hehe, *Bab*, hvala :Zaljubljen: 

Curke punkcija bolna beskrajno, ne mogu umanjivati, samo su mi suze tekle, prestrašno. Bilo je puno folikula, pa je to bilo i za očekivati, no mm je bio sa mnom, a to znači u takvim trenucima sve na svijetu.

Imamo 10 stanica!!! I to nije sve, čekat ćemo 5. dan, blastice i ako Bog da lijepi tulum u labu, transfer je u nedjelju. Tako sam sretna i zahvalna, ne možete zamisliti. Evo boli još dosta, odoh u horizontalu s mojim prijateljima utrićima, a vama svima šaljem veliki zagrljaj i hvala na vibricama!

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!! Bitno da je ono najgore iza tebe, sad odmaraj i pripremaj bušu za dolazak bebica  :Smile:

----------


## milla2

bila na uzv ,kad ono 2 GV ! a po beti očekivani 1 ....a u nekim kutevima se javlja nešto kao 3.genestacijska vrećica,koja izlazi iz  jedne ,može  biti prelamanje svijetlosti....al eto za tjedan dana opet uzv i pretrage.

----------


## Pinky

wow milla! dobrodošla u klub mama duplića!
vala bravo!

ježić, prima  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala Mala* cestitam na stanicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju :Very Happy:

----------


## capka

> *Vala Mala* cestitam na stanicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nedjelju


 :Heart:

----------


## Mury

> bila na uzv ,kad ono 2 GV ! a po beti očekivani 1 ....a u nekim kutevima se javlja nešto kao 3.genestacijska vrećica,koja izlazi iz  jedne ,može  biti prelamanje svijetlosti....al eto za tjedan dana opet uzv i pretrage.


milla2, super za dupliće - čestitam :Very Happy: ! Ajme što je ovih dana krenulo sa duplićima, i ja bih u tu skupinu :Grin:

----------


## pirica

šumskovoće, opa  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ned.
tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## miba

-svim novim trudnicama iskrene čestitke i puno~~~~~ da nastave školski do kraja 
-Mury tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu ß i da ti se želja ispuni ( ona sa duplićima)
-Vala pa ti si stvarno super-žena  :Klap: -prošli smo put zajedno čekale ß a sad si već prošla punkciju-bravo i sretno na ET i nek ti ovaj postupak donese sreću ( usput-jesi uspjela napraviti pretrage?)

-tužnicama veliki :Love: -doći će i naše vrijeme!

----------


## ValaMala

*miba*, hvala ti. Ja sam ovo doslovce shvatila kao borbu za svoje dijete i ne pada mi na pamet posustati dok ga ne zagrlim i to po cijenu bilo kakve boli i žrtve. 

Za pretrage misliš na imunološke? Nisam, brzo smo ušli u stimulaciju, a i nije tako relevantno u ovom trenu za mene pošto nisam nikada imala biokemijsku i imala sam samo jednu punu stimulaciju u Hrv. 

Pusa velika

----------


## coolerica

ajme šumsko pa bit će to košarkaški tim!!!
čestitke i još jedan bravo za Rijeku!!

ValaMala i ja sam prošla strašno bolnu rešovsku punkciju i želim ti da završi kao i moja!!

----------


## ValaMala

*coolerica*, joj znam da je sve to individualno i da smo različiti slučajevi, no ovo što si napisala me veseli kao malo dijete, jelda sam luda?  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*ValaMala* Cestitam tebi a i muzu na hrabrosti na punkciji, a jos vise na skolskom broju stanica! Ma suuuper!!!! Bas ste lijepo to odradili a sada navijamo i za uspjeh u labu :Wink:

----------


## visibaba

*jezic*, zao mi je  :Sad: 
*sumskovoce*, bravo, cestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Sela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## tikki

*milla* super za ultrazvuk... baš ima twinsića u zadnje vrijeme  :Smile:  Nadam se da ću se i ja jednom pridružiti toj skupini...

*ValaMala*, najgori dio je iza tebe... bravo za hrabrost tebe (a i TM treba pohvaliti  :Smile:  ). Sad iz sveg srca vibram da bude opaki tulum u labu i da budu krasne blastice u nedjelju. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Cure, hvala vam svima još jednom. Ja sam dobro, nedam se, borim se dalje... Šaljite ovu energiju onima kojima je sad potrebnija!

*milla2*, čestitam na ultrazvuku i duplićima!

*ValaMala*, čestitke na j.s.! Sad za dobar tulum i uspješan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## visibaba

*tikki* velike vibre za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ValaMala * bravo za uspjesno odradjenu punkciju i sretno dalje!!! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Juhuuu,ima li koga??? :Coffee:  ???
Svim cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas.*Vala Mala* nadam se da su bolovi od punkcije popustili i da je tulum u labu sve u sesnaest :Klap:

----------


## Makica

valamala, super vijesti! sretno u nedjelju!

----------


## mare157

> Najdraže moje...moja beta danas 11.094
>   Hvala na virbicama i puse svima  
> Isplatilo se čekati svaku sekundu...a danas popodne već 1. uzv...
> Mare, Snekica, Loks, Ježić, Tikki, Maca, Alma_itd, Mury...ma svima  Puse ... u 7. nebu sam


Ma znala sam ja da će to biti ok!! I još twinsi, upravo kako si željela!!! Draga moja, od srca ti želim sve najnajnajbolje i neka ti sve prođe savršeno pa čemo za lito dana šetati s kolicima ko munjene!!
*Ambra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super start i nastavak riječko-istarskog niza trudnica!
*Snekice* šta ti čekaš da ne odeš u Ri? :-p  Sad treba u napad!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ambra

mare157 hvala ti evo sutra prva inekcija decapeptyla  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

tužnicama :Love: , želim da skupite snage i da što prije budete u novom postupku i ostvarite željenu trudnoću
šumskovoće i opa čestitke na prekrasnim betama :Klap: 
čekalicama bete želim što više smijeha i optimističnih misli :Smile: 
čekalicama transfera želim da u labosu bude nezaboravan tulum, da bude što više  blastica i za to šaljem mnoštvo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam 16.05.imala punkciju, dobila sam 27 stanica :Shock: , al hvala Bogu i Mb na anesteziji, sada čekamo 21.05. i nadamo se da nas neće nitko zvati do tada, da sve ide po planu!

----------


## ValaMala

*darmar*, pa ti si prava koka, ne mogu doći k sebi, wow koji broj! Neka bude prekrasnih embrijića!!!

----------


## Gabi25

darmar bravo!!!! držim fige za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nemaš nikakve simptome hiperstimulacije?

šumskovoće čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
valamala za transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vulkan

*Šumskica*....ovo je predivno!!!!!bila sam sretna a sada sam i duplo sretna za vas!!!!*Ambra* draga sada navijamo za tebe i kao što Mare kaže ti si nam sljedeča istarska,onda Snekica pa jaaaaa!!!!!kao što smo rekle OVA 2011 JE NAŠAAAA!!!!!!*Mare*  najdraža avatar ti je predivan,šaljem vam tisuću bačina!!!kao i bebach i loksici!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Mare, otom potom!  :Smile:  Ambra, ovo mora sad biti dobitno, nemoj se zezati!!! Naše Istrijanke su se nabrijale na trudnoću pa bi bio red da i mi probamo! Cure šta kažete na to??? 
Mare, avatar ti je _hertzlich_  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## visibaba

vidim tamo na 39+ da se naveliko komentiraju avatari, pa kad je vec rijec o vizualizaciji, moram rec da sam odusevljena s avatarima i *mare41* i *tlatincice*  :Heart: . ...cure, nadam se da slijedite Auroru* u stopu :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Draga moja viibabić :Smile: , šaljem :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  i kiss.

----------


## visibaba

> Draga moja viibabić, šaljem i kiss.


 :Love: 
salji draga i vibre :Grin:  da sto duze ostanem 2u1
nikad mira :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

> vidim tamo na 39+ da se naveliko komentiraju avatari, pa kad je vec rijec o vizualizaciji, moram rec da sam odusevljena s avatarima i *mare41* i *tlatincice* . ...cure, nadam se da slijedite Auroru* u stopu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ovo mogu samo potpisati!

----------


## tikki

cure, nisam pametna kaj da napravim... naime, danas mi je 11 dnt 3d a od jučer navečer imam skroz lagani spoting (par kapi smeđeg i malo utrića i prozirne sluzi sa par žilica krvi). Bazalna mi je u padu zadnja 4 dana (iako sam na utrićima ima moj uobičajeni uzorak kretanja i pada baš kao pred normalnu M). I sad ja ne znam, dali da idem sutra vaditi betu ili u petak? (testič mi je negativan bio i jučer i danas). Nekak mi je glupo stavljati utriće i "zadržavati" mengu ako je to to što se želi probiti. Ima možda netko neku sugestiju ili iskustvo za podijeliti? Ja nisam ni sama pametna...

----------


## vulkan

> cure, nisam pametna kaj da napravim... naime, danas mi je 11 dnt 3d a od jučer navečer imam skroz lagani spoting (par kapi smeđeg i malo utrića i prozirne sluzi sa par žilica krvi). Bazalna mi je u padu zadnja 4 dana (iako sam na utrićima ima moj uobičajeni uzorak kretanja i pada baš kao pred normalnu M). I sad ja ne znam, dali da idem sutra vaditi betu ili u petak? (testič mi je negativan bio i jučer i danas). Nekak mi je glupo stavljati utriće i "zadržavati" mengu ako je to to što se želi probiti. Ima možda netko neku sugestiju ili iskustvo za podijeliti? Ja nisam ni sama pametna...


Draga tikki...puno puta je bilo takvih slučajeva pa na kraju uspješna trudnoća!!!a bilo je i obrnuto...znam kako ti je i najgori je to period čekanja...ne želim ti davati pretjerane nade ali uspjeh je moguč...beta je jedina siguran pokazatelj trudnoće,probaj sačekati još koji dan....želim ti od srca najljepši scenarij na kraju!!! :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

vulkan kad krećeš? 
tikki, stpljen - spašen - čekaj petak (kažem ja koja nikad ne čekam...)

----------


## ValaMala

*tikki*, odi sutra vaditi betu. Ona će sigurno pokazati ako je trudnoća, a ako nije, bar ćeš prestati s utrićima i dočekati normalnu mengu. Mislim da ti je 12dnt3d sasvim ok. Nadam se od sveg srca da ćeš nas iznenaditi krasnom betom i još jednom trudnoćom koja je imala na početku ovakav spoting.

----------


## vulkan

> vulkan kad krećeš? 
> tikki, stpljen - spašen - čekaj petak (kažem ja koja nikad ne čekam...)


Snekica ja sam si uzela pauzu sve do kraja ljeta pa po našu bebicu koja nas čeka u MB za 9 mj...nadam se da če nas iznenaditi!!!neznam kako uopće uspjevam toliko čekati ali trebalo mi je!!!još samo ti Ambra i ja i onda če nas na kavici biti puno,puno...ali morat čemo naći ogroman prostor za sva ta kolica!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## ježić

darmar, stvarno si prava koka! Nek ti tulum bude super!

Ambra, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolno pikanje!

tikki, draga, ja bi izvadila betu. Kod mene ova stara mudra "strpljen-spašen" slabo pali. Ali ti od srca želim da te beta ipak ugodno iznenadi! :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Tikki, i ja bih izvadila betu, nemaš iskreno što čekati i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iako simptomi ne izgledaju dobro (temperatura + spotting). 

Cure, svima želim dobro jutro i serviram virtualni kavicu.

----------


## matahari

jutro drage žene! 
velika pusa svima, a našoj dragoj *GIZMOS* molba da me kad bude radila listu prebaci u 6. mj. 
morali smo zbog poslovnih obaveza pomaknuti postupak!

----------


## Cannisa

Pridružujem se kavici....pratim Vas svakodnevno, čestitam svim friškim trudnicama, tužnicama šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj, čekalicama koječega vibrice do neba!!!!!!

Konačno stiže M i uskoro postajem pikalica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Ovih mjeseci se svašta izdogađalo, tako da nikako nisam mogla u postupak. Konačno je završena priča s lošim brisevima, cistama.....

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Kadauna*, hvala na kavici!

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!

----------


## Mury

> *Kadauna*, hvala na kavici!
> 
> Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!


xxxx!!!
*Cannisa*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan start, i svima ostalim  još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare157

> Snekica ja sam si uzela pauzu sve do kraja ljeta pa po našu bebicu koja nas čeka u MB za 9 mj...nadam se da če nas iznenaditi!!!neznam kako uopće uspjevam toliko čekati ali trebalo mi je!!!još samo ti Ambra i ja i onda če nas na kavici biti puno,puno...ali morat čemo naći ogroman prostor za sva ta kolica!!!!


Na prvoj kavici lani u ovo doba *Šumskica* se zezala da će doći busom, a evo sad ispada da će joj za lito dana baš to i trebati, jedan slatki minibus za njene dvojkice!! Naći ćemo mi poziciju, samo se vi uključite u vlakić!! Dakle po svemu sudeči, ti zaokružuješ niz trudnica u 9.mj!!
*snekice* moja draga, dužna sam ti cafe, ne?  :Smile:  Moramo se malo nacakulati, dugo nismo!
*Ambra* sretan početak i pikanje i još sretniji završetak. Ionako ti je potpis predug pa bi stvarno bilo vrijeme da upišeš neku betu na dnu!! Mislim na tebe!!!

----------


## darmar

jutro svima, pridružujem se kavici....
Šaljem svima mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što got kome teba!
Gabi25, do sada je sve pod kontrolom, nadam se da neće doći do hiperstimulacije i da ćemo u subotu preuzeti našu/e blasticu/e :Smile:  Hvala svima :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Darmar drzim fige za puno kvalitetnih blastica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

Svima ostalima puno vibrica za sve sto vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo ja prijavljujem svoju betu od jučer koja je 1336,napokon i ja imam tu prekrasnu brojku,samo da se suta beta još poveća.
Jer mi može ko reći koliko bi mi trebala biti sutra beta?

----------


## andream

duplo veća. čestitam!

----------


## Ambra

Hvala vam cure!! Bila sam dosta down, i nije mi se uopce dalo ici ponovo u postupak, bojim se da cu ponovo biti tužna,ali nekako sam zadjne vrijeme vesela i pozitivna..
Vulkan pa di si ti? Mare 157..uuuf moj potpis, ma što više nule skupljam bliži mi se taj plusić, tako se bar ja tješim. U svakom slučaju hvala ti. 
Snekica ha ha necu se zazati, ali nemoj ni ti, mislim da je vrijeme došlo i za tebe  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Evo ja prijavljujem svoju betu od jučer koja je 1336,napokon i ja imam tu prekrasnu brojku,samo da se suta beta još poveća.
> Jer mi može ko reći koliko bi mi trebala biti sutra beta?


 
čestitam duda3X, beta oko 2672, ako smijem pitati gdje si bila u postupku

----------


## ina33

> Evo ja prijavljujem svoju betu od jučer koja je 1336,napokon i ja imam tu prekrasnu brojku,samo da se suta beta još poveća.
> Jer mi može ko reći koliko bi mi trebala biti sutra beta?


Super. Koji ti je to dan nakon transfera koliko starih embrija (3. ili 5. dana)? Načelno, trebala bi bit barem 2672 ili veća. Ako je veća nije frka, ako je manja - onda oprez. Po meni i po većini slučajeva koje sam popratila.

----------


## ježić

dudadudaduda, čestitam!

----------


## ivica_k

duda, čestitam beta je odlična,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ne sumnjam u uredno duplanje
to je trudnoća iz MB Fet, ako sam dobro popratila

----------


## ivica_k

pregršt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za darmar i njezin MB postupak

posebno mi znače uspjesi parova s teškom dijagnozom muške neplodnosti, jer mi daju vjetar u krila

----------


## ina33

> duda, čestitam beta je odlična,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ne sumnjam u uredno duplanje
> to je trudnoća iz MB Fet, ako sam dobro popratila


Pretpostavljam 2 blasto vraćene i blizanačka onda, a beta je 14 dpt blastocista, iako je bilo već MB jednoplodnih sa super betama oko 1000.

----------


## sara38

*Duda* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## dudadudaduda

Postupak je iz FET Mb.vraćena mi je 1 ,jer ovaj put smo se odlučili za 1 ,prošli put smo vraćali 2 pa ništa ,a sad eto i ta jedna se uhvatila,beta sam vadila 12dpt.prirodni ciklus ,jedino što mi je ovulacija bila 18 dc.a trasfer smo imali 23dc. mislila sam da od toga neće biti niša jer sve mi je nekako bilo kasno ,pa smo se zato i odlučili da ćemo samo 1 vratiti kad eto to uspjelo .Hvala svima na lijepim željama ,i ja svima želim da što prije dobiju lijepe pozitivne bete i da budu žive i zdrave bebice.

----------


## ina33

Super, zvuči fantastično  :Smile: !

----------


## Mury

*dudadudaduda*, iskrene čestitke - beta ti je fantastična  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## seka35

duda ,super!

----------


## bugaboo

Dudadudaduda cestitam, super beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Dudaduda.., čestitam!

----------


## mravic

dudaduda i od mene cestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

I ja cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

dudaduda čestitke i od mene  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Samo kratko da se javim.... Čestitam suborkama na lijepim betama a svima kojima nije uspjelo šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj. Moja prva folikulometrija je zadovoljavajuća, end. trolinijski, 5,5 mm i imamo 7 folikula od 10-11 mm.S obzirmom da sam od nedjelje bolesna i imam temperaturu preko 38 stupnjeva dobro je.

----------


## Sumskovoce

duda cestitam!

----------


## ValaMala

*dudadudaduda* čestitke!!!

*Sonja*, puno sreće za dalje!

----------


## matto

darmar za tulum u labu i prekrasne blasciste,
šaljem trudničku prašinu  :Zaljubljen: 
i nadam se će decaptetili donijeti sreću.... :Wink: 
još se nadam da sam pogodila tko je vlasnica ovog nicka

----------


## darmar

matto draga pun pogodak :Smile: 
nadam se da će tvoji trudnički decapeptyli i prašina zaista donijeti sreću :Smile: 
cure hvala svima na pozitivnim vibricama :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Samo kratko da se javim.... Čestitam suborkama na lijepim betama a svima kojima nije uspjelo šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj. Moja prva folikulometrija je zadovoljavajuća, end. trolinijski, 5,5 mm i imamo 7 folikula od 10-11 mm.S obzirmom da sam od nedjelje bolesna i imam temperaturu preko 38 stupnjeva dobro je.


Draga moja od srca ti želim da ovaj postupak bude uspiješan i da mala bebica stigne u vaš dom. Kada pogledam tvoj potpis i broj postupak, stvarno si hrabrica i svaka ti čast. Sretno draga.

----------


## tikki

evo cure samo da javim ono što sam pretpostavila nakon pada temperature i spotinga... moja beta je velika 0  :Crying or Very sad: 

sutra ćemo vidjet možda što dalje, danas smo imali brainstorming i za sada imamo neke okvirne ideje što bi mogli dalje... nema odustajanja... to je sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

tikki,  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*tikki*, tako mi je žao. Idemo dalje, ovaj poraz gledaj kao na jedan korak bliže vašoj sreći

----------


## Snekica

*Darmar*, čestitam! Beta je super, pogotovo za 12 dnt! 
*Tikki*  :Love:   :Sad:   žao mi je, draga moja, ali dobro je da već imate plan B! 
*Mare157*, pijem bijelu kavu!  :Cool:  
*Ambra*, sad si ti na redu!!!   :Klap: 
*Vulkan* i ja ćemo na jesen! Ipak sad ide ljeto i more, kupanje...  :Razz:

----------


## visibaba

*tikki* bas mi je zao  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> *Darmar*, čestitam! Beta je super, pogotovo za 12 dnt! 
> *Tikki*    žao mi je, draga moja, ali dobro je da već imate plan B! 
> *Mare157*, pijem bijelu kavu!  
> *Ambra*, sad si ti na redu!!!  
> *Vulkan* i ja ćemo na jesen! Ipak sad ide ljeto i more, kupanje...


X
Snekica draga to ti za moju darmar bacaš prognoze i ja čvrsto vjerujem da će se tvoja prognoza ostvariti i da nam je darmar ubrzo nova trudnica koja će u bušici imati 2 male bebe.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*tikki*, žao mi je.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tikki* žao mi je draga  :Love:  
*Sonja* sretno, neka ovo bude BINGO postupak!

----------


## ptica1

Tikki, stvarno ne znam što bih rekla jako mi je žao :Evil or Very Mad: ,
ali nema nam druge nego glavu gore i naprijed u pobjede.

----------


## darmar

tikki :Love: , jako mi ježao, glavu gore i želim ti da skupiš snage za novu borbu i da sljedeći postupak bude dobitni!

snekica, legenda si, daj Bože da ti imaš moć predviđanja :Smile: , al ja još nisam ni tranfer imala...čekam sutra :Smile:

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.IVF, Mb (nakon 3 x ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC (nakon???)
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb, ???)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Ptica1, 23.05. (Petrova)
čuftica, 24.05. (Petrova)
Mury 26.05. (CITO)
Sela 26.05. (PFC)
Niki78, 29.05. (poliklinika IVF)
Vanchriban 30.05. (Petrova)
tajna30, 31.05. (VV)
BlaBla123, (IVF Centar)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
alma_itd, (Belgija)
prag (Pronatal)
Vala mala (Ljubljana/Postojna)
Darmar (Mb)
morskavila 
Ona koja nije pisala (PFC)
dorina199 (KBC Rijeka)

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Palcicazg (Sv.Duh)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
n&a, mini3, marincezg, bebolino, sonja29, ambra, innu, Sali, mare77, Cannisa, Andream,

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Maca papucarica, ivka13, martinstoss, artisan,

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
5. mjesec: aleksandraj, MASLINA1973, nina30, tlukaci5, spa, marnie,
6. mjesec: faith79, sara38, sanja1, tantolina, kerolan5, Dhea, m arta, venera3, matahari, kitty,
7. mjesec: medena8,
8.mjesec: Sissy75, anđeo sa neba, olea77, 
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aslan, Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, brigitta, b.a.b.y, believes, ciklama1, crvenkapica77, Chiara, corinaII, charlie, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ELA28, elen, hop, inaa, inana, Inna28, ivanchi78, Iva Mia 2009, Ivana0409, Iva15, ježić, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, Kiki30, kia, kordica, kiša linalena, lasta, Lua, LilyOfTheValey, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, maza975, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nety, Niki, nina977, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, olea77, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, šiškica, The Margot, taca70, tinkica, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, venddy, Zeena, zlatica, zlatta,

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekica* se bacila u proročice  :Laughing:  to joj je *štrumfeta* objasnila tajne zanata pa sad obje gataju...a sva se predviđanja uvijek ispune, tako da - *darmar* na 12 dnt bit će strašno lijepa beta  :Wink:  to je ziher

*Gizmos* legendo, hvala na listici...makar Šiškica je na listi kao hrabrica i čekalica koječega, a u biti danas vadi betu... Pa joj u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ - *šiškice* da bude divna beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tinkica

Ja se prijavljujem za on go u 6.mjesecu...

----------


## sissy75

Hvala Gizmos što si me stavila na on-go listu, sad opet imam osječaj da se nešto mrda ali ču morat potegnit veze da to bude u 8mj.jer su gužve neviđene prije bi rekla da će me ubacit u 9.mj
Imam pitanje za ostale u vezi dokumentacije koju smo morali skupljat za postupak,neznam šta će mi trebat novo od nalaza da ne gubim vrijeme na to nego da budem spremna. Papa i brisevi su od ove godine,spermiogram od 10mj.'10 hormoni isto od kraja prošle godine a valjda se ne mora opet u psihijatra iako bi mi dobro došlo :Laughing:

----------


## Denny

Jel' me netko tražio?  :Wink: 
Evo da se i mi mrvicu javimo! 
Hvala vam svima na vibricama za moj carski, na čestitkama i porukama. Oprostite što nisam stigla prije, jedva sam preživjela zadnjih 40 dana, a družim se jedino s izdajalicom. 

Moje curice (iako rođene 7 tjedana ranije) dobro napreduju, i samo je pitanje dana kad će kući na maženje i paženje svojoj mami i tati. Nakon dobrih 5-6 godina čekanja, malo je reć da živim za taj dan!  :Heart: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za pozitivne bete i postupke, nikad ne gubite nadu ni optimizam, čak ni kad sve izgleda najcrnije moguće.

Ljubim vas sve po redu.

----------


## Mury

*Denny*, draga, avatar je presladak! Iskrene čestitke, uživajte u svojim ljepoticama!!! 
A mene se može skinuti s bilo kakve liste, moja M je krenula, niti betu nisam dočekala  :Sad: ...slomila sam s eu 1000 komada, jecam od plača :Crying or Very sad: . imam još iskoristiti te 3 smrznute js, i milsim da je tu mojoj MPO priči kraj, nema se smisla boriti s vjetrenjačama, nema smisla boriti se za nešto ako ti je okrutna sudbina odredila da to nikada nećeš imati, beskrajno sam tužna  :Sad: .
Puse svima, i vibre ostalim čekalicama da ne dožive moju sudbinu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Denny  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Denny*  :Heart:  

*Mury* draga polako, neće uvijek biti sve tako crno  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Mury, jako mi je žao za ovaj put. Vjerujem da ćete naći snage za dalje kad ovo odtugujete (pogledaj u 39+ kako se borimo i ne damo, a naš JMBG je protiv nas, za razliku od tvog :Heart: ). Znam da ima parova koji su prošli puno, puno postupaka i na kraju uspjeli. Drži se! :Love:

----------


## Snekica

> pogledaj u 39+ kako se borimo i ne damo, a naš JMBG je protiv nas, za razliku od tvog).


Mury, odmorite malo, odahnite i onda kuj planove za dalje, ma kakvi god oni bili. I mi imamo i plan A i plan B, pa koji prvi upali donijeti će nam sreću. 
Mare41 i cure iz 39+, ja vama skidam kapu! Ali ja jednostavno nemam volje ni želje za toliko dugom borbom (to bi značilo još 6-7 godina minimalno, a MM bi onda bio već u 50.-oj, to je stvarno već kasno) Zato shvaćam Mury! Jedino što je dobro što je kod tebe, Mury, dolazilo do trudnoće (ovako pišući nisam sigurna je li to dobro ili loše).
Svakako glavu gore!  :Love:

----------


## dorina199

Svim novopečenim trudnicama sve naj naj od  :Heart:  a onima koje to nisu neka ne posustaju i taj dan dolazi ubrzo. Ja krenula u sekundarni ivf, danas bila prva fol sve ok iako me malo bilo strah jer sam u 3 mj imala hiperstimulaciju jajnika ali sada je lakše. Idemo u novi postupak!!! :Yes:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Krecemo u nedjelju na FET u PFC, transfer je u utorak.

----------


## seka35

mury draga, nemoj da odustajes ,odmori malo i promisli... jea sam prosla sve i svasta i mislila da nikad nece uspjeti ,a kao sto vidis sad sam u 17 tjednu i moj trud se ipak isplatio...
 znam da je svim zenama tesko ,ali treba uistinu biti uporan i sigurno ce doci taj trenutak kad ces se veseliti kao i sve koje ugledaju pozitivne bete

----------


## andream

OKNP, sretno i nadam se da ćemo idući put obje pričati o trudnoćama a ne samo o postupcima.

----------


## bugaboo

Denny preslatki ti je avatar :Heart: 

Mury odtuguj i isplaci se, ali nemoj odustati :Love: 

OKNP, Dorina za uspjesan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Mury*  :Love:   :Heart: !
*Denny* tvoj avatar je  :Zaljubljen: .
*OKNP* i *Dorina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## darmar

Denny avatar je prekrasan,  :Smile:  :Zaljubljen: 
Mury draga :Love: , želim ti od srca da skupiš snage i vjere i kreneš u nove pobjede,sljedeći postupak mora biti dobitni :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Denny*, prekrasan avatar! Čestitke na malim bebicama!

*Mury*, žao mi je.

----------


## marincezg

gizmos hvala ti kaj si me stavila na listu pikalice, smrkalice, ali nisam tamo
opet sam na jasminu (od danas) pa cemo valjda od sljedeceg mjeseca u postupak
pozzz

----------


## miba

Mury draga, znam koliko ti je teško i da si sad beskrajno tužna,isplači se, al sutra digni glavu i kreni dalje.. Možda je ovo borba s vjetrenjačama ali ne znači da je izgubljena.. Ja vjerujem da Onaj gore ima i za nas neki plan, samo se mi moramo malo više mučiti... Zato nema odustajanja! Pusa  :Love:

----------


## ježić

*Darmar*, sretno na transferu sutra, a onda nek se ostvare Snekićine prognoze

*Denny*,  :Heart: 

*Mury*, jako mi je žao. Vidim da si prošla već puno toga, ali nemoj još dizat ruke. :Love: 

*dorina199*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak.

*OKNP*, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

GIZMOS, ja sam u 6. mjesecu ponovno klomifenka.

----------


## alma_itd

*Darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer sutra

----------


## Reni76

*Denny*  :Heart:  :Heart: 
*Mury*  :Love: 
*Darmar* vibram za sutrašnji transfer

----------


## Šiškica

Preskačem red i molim moderatoricu da me sa hrabrica i čekalica koječega prebaci na listu trudnica za 5 mj..

Danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija  i beta je *442*..

Trudnoća nakon 2 AIH, 4 IVF   i naravno s *VV-a*

----------


## ValaMala

*Šiškica*, evo i ovdje skačem i suzice mi idu koliko si me razveselila!!! Nemam pojma zašto, ali tvoja trudnoća mi daje vjetar u krila i za moju...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 


*Darmar*, mislim na tebe za divan sutrašnji transfer savršenih blastica. Ja sam već tako luda od brige i nade i nervoze, moj transfer je u nedjelju, a od punkcije ne znam ništa kako napreduju moje mrvice...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Šiškica*, čestitam!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Siskice divno,kao prava diva, preskaces sve i odmah si na prijestolju! Jako sam sretna za tebe i TMa

----------


## ivica_k

> Preskačem red i molim moderatoricu da me sa hrabrica i čekalica koječega prebaci na listu trudnica za 5 mj..
> 
> Danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija  i beta je *442*..
> 
> Trudnoća nakon 2 AIH, 4 IVF   i naravno s *VV-a*


šiškice, čestitam, razveselila me tvoja beta!

----------


## ježić

Šiškica, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Siskica* i ja cestitam :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

Šiškice čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jako sam sretna zog tebe, tvoje sam postove na rodi čitala još prije nego sam krenula u ovu priču i znam koliko si se načekala. Želim ti školsku trudnoću!
Mury pa kako menga Već? A tek si 26.05. trebala vaditi beru? Jako mi je žao mila :Love:

----------


## darmar

šiškica čestitam, super beta :Very Happy: , neka trudnoća bude školska :Smile: 
ValaMala sigurno je sve o.k., dok ne zovu, barem se ja tome nadam jer ni mene nikot nije zvao :Smile: 
hvala svima, sreća mi je baš potreban i pozitivne vibre, evo malo za sve ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

Šiškica čestitam na beti. Uživaj!

----------


## ruža82

Šiškice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Šiškice...savršeno!!!! Želim ti jednu slatku školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Smile:       Tikki, isprazni inbox

----------


## andream

Šiškice, čestitam!!!
Koji je bio protokol?

----------


## Mury

Šiškice, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , barem da si nas ti razveselila!!!
Gabi, i mene je iznenadilo, danas mi tek 8 DNT i 27 DC, nikada nije došla ovako rano...koma sam. Mislim da se mojoj MPO borbi bliži kraj, imam još 3 zaleđene js, njih ću potrošiti, i to je to. Nema mi više smisla boriti se za nešto što već odavno osjećam u dubini duše da mi je nedostižno, da mi nije suđeno koliko god se trudila, ne znam kako vam to objasniit, ali u meni ima neki crv koji mi kaže da moje tijelo nikada neće prihvatiti niti najbolje embrije koliko god to duša željela  :Sad: ...tako boli kad umre svaka nada, kad se moraš pomirit sa onim čega te je najviše bilo strah...kad znaš da si došao do zida i dalje ne može...mislim da u meni "čuči" još nekakva nesavladiva , neotkrivena prepreka, a ja ne znam što, ne znam koje pretrage više praviti, zato odustajem  :Crying or Very sad: .
Svima vama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dođete čim prije do svoga cilja!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Mury, iskreno mi je žao zbog neuspješnog postupka od kojeg se puno očekivalo...nemoj donositi konačne odluke s "vrućom" glavom...daj si vremena, odtuguj, odmori malo, a onda u nove pobjede! Ja vam želim sreću najveću :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury slažem se sa ivica_k, i ja sam nakon neuspješnog Mb bila bez ideje, bez volje, bez plana, u bezizlaznoj situaciji.
Ipak se s vremenom sve posložilo. Nadam se da će tako biti i kod tebe.
Grlim te

----------


## gala1979

> Preskačem red i molim moderatoricu da me sa hrabrica i čekalica koječega prebaci na listu trudnica za 5 mj..
> 
> Danas mi je 15dpt dva dvodnevna embrija  i beta je *442*..
> 
> Trudnoća nakon 2 AIH, 4 IVF   i naravno s *VV-a*


Čestitam od srca!

----------


## nea0902

Mury nisam prosla kroz sve sto i ti... Prije svega žao mi je jako. Ali sam se prepoznala u onom dijelu tvog posta di kažeš da jednostavno nemas osijećaj da ćeš ikada biti majka bez obzira što to svim tijelom, srcem i dušom želiš. Ja sam se isto tako osijećala. Mislila sam, to se meni nikada nece dogoditi bez obzira što je to jedino šta želim na svijetu. Kada bi mi ljudi govorili "Uopce ne sumnjam dal ćeš biti mama" meni ni došlo da pucam u njih premda su imali najbolje namjere. Bila sam ljuta na svih, svi su mi bili krivi, ponajvise ja. Danas sam 10 tjedana trudna, ne vjerujem ni sada, al ipak su bili u pravu oni što su me uvjeravali u to  :Smile:  ( i hvala Bogu na tome). Nadam se da ce do kraja biti sve u redu. A ti nemoj odustajat, vici, placi i ljuti se - imas 100% pravo na to. A onda opet glavu gore, cilj je veci od zivota, i nazalost neki se trebaju vise pomuciti da dodju do toga od drugih, ali ne odustaj. Znam da zvuci kliše ali vrijedi suza, kad dobijes svoju malenu bebicu sve ovi prije će nestati  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*nea*, hvala ti od sveg srca na ovome što si napisala. Znam da nas puno u dubini duše nosi taj strah hoćemo li ikada doživjeti da u sebi nosimo malo čudo i kad neka od nas koja je proživjela taj isti strah i sada je trudna to napiše, to beskrajno puno znači. Nadam se da ću i ja ovako moći podržati druge jednom, sa bebicom ispod srca. Želim ti prekrasnu i zdravu trudnoću!

----------


## Mury

> Mury nisam prosla kroz sve sto i ti... Prije svega žao mi je jako. Ali sam se prepoznala u onom dijelu tvog posta di kažeš da jednostavno nemas osijećaj da ćeš ikada biti majka bez obzira što to svim tijelom, srcem i dušom želiš. Ja sam se isto tako osijećala. Mislila sam, to se meni nikada nece dogoditi bez obzira što je to jedino šta želim na svijetu. Kada bi mi ljudi govorili "Uopce ne sumnjam dal ćeš biti mama" meni ni došlo da pucam u njih premda su imali najbolje namjere. Bila sam ljuta na svih, svi su mi bili krivi, ponajvise ja. Danas sam 10 tjedana trudna, ne vjerujem ni sada, al ipak su bili u pravu oni što su me uvjeravali u to  ( i hvala Bogu na tome). Nadam se da ce do kraja biti sve u redu. A ti nemoj odustajat, vici, placi i ljuti se - imas 100% pravo na to. A onda opet glavu gore, cilj je veci od zivota, i nazalost neki se trebaju vise pomuciti da dodju do toga od drugih, ali ne odustaj. Znam da zvuci kliše ali vrijedi suza, kad dobijes svoju malenu bebicu sve ovi prije će nestati


*nea*, draga, potpuno si u detalje opisala moje osjećaje, točno se tako osjećam, ali da stvar bude gora nemam ja taj osjećaj da nikada neću roditi od kada se borimo sa neplodnošću, nego me vjerovala ili ne taj osjećaj progoni od adolescentnih dana, od dana kada moje vršnjakinje nisu o tome niti razmišljale, meni se već tada počeo uvlačiti taj strah u kosti, i svakim danom bivao sve veći...iskreno, kada sam saznala za naš problem, nisam se iznenadila, nego sam to nekako očekivala  :Sad: ...ne znam kako bih vam to opisala, imam osjećaj ponekad da sam izgubila razum, da sam kao vještica, da mogu predvidjeti svoju budućnost, a to je budućnost bez djece, a tek moji snovi koje sanjam po cijelu noć, i koji su istniti, to vam ne mogu opisati kako me to mori  :Sad: ...kad sam u siječnju ove godine ostala prirodno trudna, dva dana prije očekivane M sam cijelu noć sanjala kako sam trudna, testiram se, hrpa testova, i svi testovi pozitivni, bio je to tako stvaran san koji se pokazao istinitim za dva dana, svaki put nakon ET sanjam da sam dobila M, tako i bude osim u postupku kada sam ostala trudna, ali tada sam sanjala 2-3 dana ranije nego ću prokrvariti da sam dobila M, i tako i bi...sorry na dugom postu, možda nije za ovu temu, ali eto, vi me najbolje razumijete, pa sam se morala ovdje "ispucati".
nea draga, želim ti od srca urednu i mirnu trudnoću, i osjećami vjerujem da će tako i biti!!! 
Hvala vam cure moje na utješnim riječima, zlatne ste, i zato vam želim da ako ništa nikada ne izgubite nadu kao što sam ju ja sada izgubila  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

Dobro jutro svim curama uz kaficu nezaobilaznu  :Coffee: 
*Šiškice*, čestitam ti od srca, ovo su krasne, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredno duplanje i prvi uzv. Bravo *Vuk Vrhovec*  :Klap:  Napiši još protokol i hodogram ovog postupka, kakav je bio tijek, j.s.? ajme, ovo su stvarno krasne  :Heart: 

*Mury*, žao mi je što čitam da niste uspjeli *OVAJ PUT*, napisala ti je Mare41 jučer da su godine ili JMBG na tvojoj strani bez obzira na AMH. Napisale su ti cure da odmoriš "vruću glavu" da odtuguješ te da onda doneseš odluku, odnosno skupa donesete jer vjerujem da ste skupa u ovome. Ne nagli....kad pogledam tvoj potpis vidim da u konačnici uopće niste imali mnogo postupaka iako je lista duga, no ovo ti je bio koliko vidim tek 4. transfer (računajući i FET). Ja sam po takvoj računici imala 6 postupaka od toga 3 transfera ali je tek 3. transfer upalio. I mene je cijelo vrijeme iskreno bilo strah da neću nikada postati majka točno znajući da jedan dio parova nikada ne uspije što zbog odustajanja što zbog neotkrivenih falinga koje bi trebalo tretirati ili zaobići............  Za odustajanje imate vremena na pretek, polako, odmorite, pa odradite sekundarni ICSI - možda nakon njega uopće ne morate tražiti nove postupke :Yes: ........... SRETNO!!!

----------


## Ambra

*Šiškica* :Very Happy:  bravo, čestitam od  :Heart: 

*Mury * želim da ti je što prije bolje. Evo pogledaj samo šiškicu, trudna nakon  2 inseminacije i 4 IVF-a. Život zna biti tako gorak da je teško biti pozitivan, ali nakon nekog vremena ipak stignemo skupiti nada za dalje (tako je barem meni) i to želim i tebi. Keep the faith.

----------


## Snekica

> snekica, legenda si, daj Bože da ti imaš moć predviđanja, al ja još nisam ni tranfer imala...čekam sutra


Ajme, ja nešto totalno pomješala  :Embarassed: , nisam T ali sam S (smotana) i P (plavuša)  :Laughing:   (a čija je to onda beta???  :Laughing: )

----------


## rozalija

> Ajme, ja nešto totalno pomješala , nisam T ali sam S (smotana) i P (plavuša)   (a čija je to onda beta??? )


Evo da se i ja nadovežem, nadam se da se naša darmar neće ljutiti ali ja moram malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za nju i za njenog muža, javila mi se vraćene dvije prekrasne blastice a 4 ostale za zamrznut. Bravo za našu darmar, stiže još jedna mb trudnica, jedna prekrasna beta uvjerena sam u to.
Snekice prava si proročica.Čekamo betu 12dnt

----------


## Šiškica

> Šiškice, čestitam!!!
> Koji je bio protokol?


Ciklus prije Logest.
Od 2 dc sam se pikala sa po 1, 1, 1.5, 1.5, 2,2,2,3,3,  Menopura+ od 4dc Cetrotide (zbog povećanog progesterona ) +Decortin po pol tabletice. 
Punkcija je bila 12 dc dobili smo 4 js , 2 su išle u oplodnju i dobili smo dva embrija koja su vraćena drugi dan.
Za kvalitetu i veličinu embrija sam zaboravila pitati  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

*Šiškica *  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  konačno da mogu za tebe poskakivati...čestitam od srca, ljubim te  :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

Nisam dobila onu injekciju na Decap.. ( nešta) koja se daje 5 dana nakon ET.. zadnje su me pikali na dan punkcije ..

----------


## nata

Šiškice, i ovdje poskajujem od veselja!  :Very Happy: 
Hvala...Bogu, VV-u, dr.A., sposobnim ljudima u laboratoriju, predivnim sestrama i naravno našim dragim muževima za NAŠE LIJEPE BETE!  :Klap: 

Mury, predobro znam kako se osjećaš...jer i ja sam mislila da nemam više snage ni volje...da ionako koliko god ja to željela, trudila se i molila nikad neće uspjeti. Ali kako je vrijeme prolazilo, opet se u meni probudila žarka želja majčinstva, zamišljala kako će i mene jednoga dana grliti malene ručice, kako će se u mom naručju maziti jedan mirišljavi mali smotuljak...i Bog je čuo moje molitve i nagradio me odmah sa 2 mrvice koje sada čuvam u svojoj buši.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nea0902

ValaMala i Mury od srca vam hvala na liPim željama. Znam koliko je meni pomagalo vidjeti cure koje su ostale trudne a imale moje strahove. Ja sam uspila iz 3. AIH, list trudnica me ubijala jer je vise cura prirod o ostalo trudno nego s AIH-om tako da su moji strahovi imali i podlogu u totalno maloj AIH uspjesnosti  :Sad:  cure drage imajte vjere, znam da je lakse meni sada pisati. Ali jednom sam i ja bila u vašim cipelama i znam kako vam je. Mury draga ja i ti smo vršnjakinje, znam da te beba čeka, ne znam te, ne pišem puno po forumu, ali evo osijećam to. Samo smogni snage za dalje

----------


## tigrical

Gizmos upiši i mene na listu. Trenutno sam u Klomifenskom postupku...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima, za šta god vam treba!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Bravo za našu *darmar* i krasne blastice! Nadam se iz sveg srca da će i nas u Sloveniji dočekati lijepe vijesti. Sutra smo ujutro gore na transferu, ali ništa ne znamo od punkcije, evo 5 dana, ni kako su se oplodile ni kako napreduju, uh uh! Samo neka sve bude u redu! Vibrajte curke moje!

----------


## tikki

*ValaMala* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje blastice, da se sutra lijepo smjeste kod svoje mame na idućih 9 mjeseci. Sretno draga!

----------


## Reni76

*tigrical* neka ti ovaj klomifenski postupak bude dobitan!
*ValaMala* sretno sutra i javi nam dobre vijesti!
*Šiškice* još jednom  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za tebe, dr. A i VV!

----------


## visibaba

*Mury*  :Love:  :Heart:  
*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivne blastice i uspjesan transfer

----------


## lucija83

Tigical vibriram do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ježić

Ja se danas švercam i potpisujem!




> Tigical vibriram do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~!!!





> *ValaMala* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje blastice, da se sutra lijepo smjeste kod svoje mame na idućih 9 mjeseci. Sretno draga!


*X
*

----------


## Sonja29

Šiškice moja,napokon da dočekamo i od tebe radosnu vijest! Toliko smo uspona i padova zajedno prošle. Sretna sam zbog tebe! :Very Happy: 
Mury žao mi je! :Love: 
tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~*
ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam malo bolje,štoperica u ponedjeljak i ako Bog da do kraja tjedna čekalica!
rozalija hvala na lijepim riječima :Smile:

----------


## WINNI

Mury draga baš sa  :Sad:  zbog tebe......želim da ti Bog da snage za dalje....nemoj razmišljati o odustajanju ...

----------


## laky

> Evo i mene poslije jaaaako dugo vremena ponovno sa vama! Trebat će mi dosta vremena dok pohvatam sve pa ću Vas ovak virtualno zagrliti,utješiti i čestitati kome treba.I ako se nisam javljala mislila sam na Vas! Da ne dužim...kod mene je sve po starome,još uvijek ništa a ako Bog da krajem trečeg mjeseca bit ću pikalica 
> p.s. Pepita vidim da će L. imati brata ili seku..Čestitam i radujem se zajedno sa vama!


tek sad vidim da si tu opet s nama  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Darmar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti beta bude darmar za 2 tjedna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: (ovaj put mislim da nisam fulala  :Embarassed: )

----------


## Snekica

> *tigrical* neka ti ovaj klomifenski postupak bude dobitan!
> *ValaMala* sretno sutra i javi nam dobre vijesti!
> *Šiškice* još jednom   za tebe, dr. A i VV!


Šlepam se...!

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala* za uspješan transfer i puno smrzlića  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*darmar* za ugnježđivanej bebica, iako ne sumnjam da si već trudnica, beta će biti samo reda radi da to potvrdi  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sonja29* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svima ostalim puno, puno za sve što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Curke moje, vracene dvije krasne blastice, a dvije su postale mali eskimi.  :Smile:  Transfer je bio malo tezi, opet moj famozni slalom od cerviksa, dr. je morao koristiti i onu stipaljku, au! Ali sretna sam beskrajno. Ako je to to, prvi ultrazvuk imamo dan prije mog rodendana. Mozete li zamisliti ljepsi poklon na ovom svijetu!

Jos smo u Sloveniji, stali odvesti djecu na sladoled, haha  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Šiškice čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti. __

----------


## rozalija

ValaMala bravo za dvije krasne blastice, ima da to bude beta za 5+.

----------


## dorina199

Šiškice čestitam na beti, samo nek se dupla  :Very Happy: 
Darmar za tvoje mrvice  :Zaljubljen:  da se dobro prime...
Mury ne odustaj  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

> Tigical vibriram do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~!!!


Hvala curke!
Ovaj klomifenski mi se čini mrak! Imam 5 većih i 1 manji folikul!

----------


## dorina199

> ValaMala bravo za dvije krasne blastice, ima da to bude beta za 5+.


x

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka ovaj klomifenski bude THE BINGO postupak!
*Dorina199* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ i za tebe!
*ValaMala* za maminu djecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka ovaj klomifenski bude THE BINGO postupak!
> *Dorina199* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ i za tebe!
> *ValaMala* za maminu djecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja se šlepam!

----------


## Lua

Šiškice čeestitam!  :Very Happy: 
ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tigrical~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~
Mury  :Love: 


Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Hvala za kavicu,ova virtualna je za dušu,a sad idem na pravu za tijelo......puno pozzdrava i  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

valamala,navijamo za najljepši poklon za rođendan!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
šiškice,čestitam..  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

> Hvala curke!
> Ovaj klomifenski mi se čini mrak! Imam 5 većih i 1 manji folikul!


super, super!! izvještavaj dalje!! pusaaaaa

----------


## tajna30

ValaMala,baš mi je drago zbog tebe!!
Bit će ti to najljepši rođendanski poklon,vjerujem u to!!

----------


## Reni76

> valamala,navijamo za najljepši poklon za rođendan!!!


 :Very Happy: 

*Tigrical* super za folikule!
*Dorina 199*  vibram za postupak!
*Sonja29* vibram za ponedjeljak

----------


## Pato

Mury tako mi je žao...
Svim trudnicama od srca česitam, a ostalim suborkama želim da što prije ostvare svoje snove!
veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Valamala, i? Jel im se svidio sladoled?! Čestitam i želim ti opet za 2 tjedna čestitati!!! I onda opet na UZV...
Tigrical, super za kombinaciju!!!

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*, super za blastice  :Very Happy:  i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ostanu u tvome trbuščiću 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke moje. Da, mrvice su uživale u prvom sladoledu i onda u laganoj vožnji doma iz dežele.  :Smile:  Ovaj put ne namjeravam pretjerivati s mirovanjem, par dana ću laganije, a onda šetnjice i normalno ponašanje, bez nekih težih poslova, puno stepenica, nošenja itd.

Mrzim taj osjećaj straha hoće li neki moj pokret ili postupak ugroziti mogučnost da se malene prime, realni dio mene zna da je to glupost, a opet negdje u meni crv sumnje... ah..

----------


## ježić

Šiškice, čestitam na beti!

ValaMala, čestitam na mrvicama i da ti uskoro čestitam i na beti!

----------


## ježić

Čuftice, čestitke na beti! Želim ti da se sutra lijepo podupla!

----------


## ina33

*Šiškice*, čestitam i sve naj želim  :Smile: !!

Cure, svima sretno!

----------


## sara38

> *Šiškice*, čestitam i sve naj želim !!
> 
> Cure, svima sretno!


Potpisujem.

----------


## tantolina

Dobro jutro.....ja sam u niskom startu...jučer došla m sutra krećemo.......sretno svima u svim fazama realizacije zajedničkog sna...trudnicama čestitke

----------


## tikki

Čuftice još jednom čestitke na beti i puno ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Čuftice čestitke za lijepo duplanje ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tantolina i Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za BINGO postupak!

----------


## bugaboo

*Čuftice, Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Dorina199, Tigrical, Sonja 29, Tantolina, ValaMala, Darmar* za uspjesne postupke svima i da nas razveselite lijepim betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> *Čuftice, Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama
> 
> *Dorina199, Tigrical, Sonja 29, Tantolina, ValaMala, Darmar* za uspjesne postupke svima i da nas razveselite lijepim betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~


Potpisujem!

Meni večeras štoperica i u srijedu punkcija.

----------


## dorina199

Hvala na željama danas bila i druga fol u petak idemo opet. 
Neka nam je sretan ovaj postupak....
Svima puno, puno šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tigrica sretno neka bude zadnja punkcija!!!

----------


## morskavila

*šiškice i čuftice*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*mury* nažalost puno nas ovdje zna kako je ponekad teško :Love:  nadam se da nećeš odustati....

svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitne postupke

ja za vikend očekujem odmrzavanje stanica pa ćemo vidjeti kako će to sve ispasti  :Grin:

----------


## sanja1

Čuftice :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap: .

----------


## Snekica

> *Čuftice, Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama
> 
> *Dorina199, Tigrical, Sonja 29, Tantolina, ValaMala, Darmar* za uspjesne postupke svima i da nas razveselite lijepim betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~


*X*

----------


## žanet

> Mury nisam prosla kroz sve sto i ti... Prije svega žao mi je jako. Ali sam se prepoznala u onom dijelu tvog posta di kažeš da jednostavno nemas osijećaj da ćeš ikada biti majka bez obzira što to svim tijelom, srcem i dušom želiš. Ja sam se isto tako osijećala. Mislila sam, to se meni nikada nece dogoditi bez obzira što je to jedino šta želim na svijetu. Kada bi mi ljudi govorili "Uopce ne sumnjam dal ćeš biti mama" meni ni došlo da pucam u njih premda su imali najbolje namjere. Bila sam ljuta na svih, svi su mi bili krivi, ponajvise ja. Danas sam 10 tjedana trudna, ne vjerujem ni sada, al ipak su bili u pravu oni što su me uvjeravali u to  ( i hvala Bogu na tome). Nadam se da ce do kraja biti sve u redu. A ti nemoj odustajat, vici, placi i ljuti se - imas 100% pravo na to. A onda opet glavu gore, cilj je veci od zivota, i nazalost neki se trebaju vise pomuciti da dodju do toga od drugih, ali ne odustaj. Znam da zvuci kliše ali vrijedi suza, kad dobijes svoju malenu bebicu sve ovi prije će nestati


Morala sam se pridružit za Mury i osjećaje koji zaista varaju.Ja sam se identično osjećala kao u postu gore.Uvjerena 100% da nikad nećemo bit roditelji i polako se mirila s tim da ćemo biti sami,a sada nakon duge borbe,4 IVF i bolesti i mi čekamo našu sreću za koji tjedan i toliko smo sretni i zahvalni,a htjeli smo odustat da sačuvam zdravlje,ali sad nam nije žao ni jedne jedine suze  i grča od bola koji smo prošli.Želim ti isti scenarij kao sebi i ponekad stvarno mislimo da sve znamo,a istina i sudbina je nepredvidiva i zna iznenadit.Uz to isto smo godište čime još više znam da imaš vrimena za odmor i skupljanje snage!Poljubac!

----------


## Mury

Oh cure moje, tako ste uporne, da ću morati potpis promijeniti, drugo mi ne preostaje  :Smile: . Evo mi dr. predlaže dijagnostičku histeroskopiju, pa kada to napravim ćemo u odmrzavanje mojih j.s.
*Ćuftice* i *šiškice*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: , želim vam urednu i mirnu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
Čekalice koječega želim vam najbolje moguće scenarije, i naravno ono najbitinije ogromne bete sa savršenim duplanjem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Puse svima!

----------


## nea0902

Mury onda molim te makni onu zastavicu iz potpisa  :Kiss:  i drago mi je da si našla snagu za dalje, bas sam presretna  :Smile:

----------


## Ambra

Mury :Very Happy: bravo!

----------


## kiki30

> Murybravo!


mury,nema predaje..  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

Ja sam danas obavila punkciju 8 js, sad čekamo četvrtak i nadamo se da je ekipa spremna za ludi tulum u labu  :Smile: 

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Šiškica, iskrene čestitke na prekrasnoj beti! Želim ti ugodnu i dosadnu trudnoću!

----------


## Šiškica

Današnja beta na 18dpt   *1639*.

----------


## Biene

Šiškice čestitam, sretno do kraja.

----------


## innu

*tigrical* za uspješnu punkciju i feštu u labu poslije bezbroj~~~
*sali* i za tvoju feštu u labu bezbroj~~~
*šiškica* čestitam!!!
cure drage svima~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

> Ja sam danas obavila punkciju 8 js, sad čekamo četvrtak i nadamo se da je ekipa spremna za ludi tulum u labu 
> 
> svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ludi tulum!
Danas si mi bila odlična kad si izašla s punkcije - muža ni primjetila :Laughing: 
Šiškica beta je mrak!

----------


## Snekica

Mury, to te ja pitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Šiškice, čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mury* veliko BRAVO za promjenu stava i pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći bingo postupak!
*Tigrical* i *Sali* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za opako dobre tulume u labu!
*Šiškice* čestitam još jednom i želim ti da što prije ugledaš malo  :Heart: !
Svim ostalim odbrojavalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na n-tu potenciju za što skoriji ulazak u ciljnu ravninu!

----------


## sretna35

*Šiškice* prekrasan broj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ježić

Čestitke trudnicama! Puno sreće svima u postupcima i čekalicama bete!

Mury, puno je lijepše vidjeti ovakav optimizam! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj idući postupak!

----------


## inana

kaj da ja sada mislim... danas 16 dc, folikulići 13, ona meni na uzv- a da niste vi već ovulirali, a endometrij zadebljan jako-jako...i naručila me za sutra, kao da nam nebi pobjegao...pa kaj nije premali da bi puknuo? kao ako sve bude ok, punkcija u petak...kak u petak, ajmo reći da raste po 1mm, tada bude bio 16mm... sčupnuli budu mi ga prerano...

----------


## kiara79

> kaj da ja sada mislim... danas 16 dc, folikulići 13, ona meni na uzv- a da niste vi već ovulirali, a endometrij zadebljan jako-jako...i naručila me za sutra, kao da nam nebi pobjegao...pa kaj nije premali da bi puknuo? kao ako sve bude ok, punkcija u petak...kak u petak, ajmo reći da raste po 1mm, tada bude bio 16mm... sčupnuli budu mi ga prerano...


aha..tak je i meni svaki put napravila..zato nikad nisam ni imala js.. :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Šiškice*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  DIVNO!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo mury    :Very Happy: 
siskice   cestitam   :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

> aha..tak je i meni svaki put napravila..zato nikad nisam ni imala js..


i kaj sad? mislim, kaj ja znam jesam ja ovulirala, pa ona ima uzv, a ne ja... ja osjetim da mi jajnik radi, taj desni, a sad jel ljevi odradio ili ne- nemam pojima...možda bum sutra pametnija...

----------


## sara38

*Tigrical* :Heart:  za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

[QUOTE=sara38;1896512]*Tigrical* :Heart:  za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
potpisujem!!! sretnooooooooooo

----------


## cranky

> *Tigrical* za punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


POTPISUJEM  i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Tigrical,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju punkciju i od mene!
nek` sve prođe za 5

----------


## Lua

*Tigrical* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Šiškice za super betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Šiškice bravo!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra
Kod mene je večeras štoperica a u četvrtak punkcija! Imamo dosta folikula od 16-23 mm.

----------


## Mury

> Tigrical sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Šiškice za super betu


xxxxxxxxxx
*Sonj29*, za uspješnu punkciju i naravno dobitni postupak ( zbilja je više došao red na tebe  :Smile:  )~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

Tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra! 
Sonja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super ishod!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, drago mi je da si promijenila potpis!

*Šiškice*, bravo za betu!

*Sonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju!

----------


## kiara79

> *Mury*, drago mi je da si promijenila potpis!
> 
> *Šiškice*, bravo za betu!
> 
> *Sonja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbolniju punkciju!


X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za sve što vam treba!!

----------


## miba

Mury-drago mi je da ne odustaješ~~~~~~da uskoro dočekaš svoju sreću!
ValaMala -puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje blastice i krasnu ß
Tantolina -vidim i ti si ponovo u akciji-i tebi puno ~~~~nek ti ovaj postupak donese sreću
svima ostalima ~~~~~~~ po potrebi

----------


## vita22

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~a posebno našoj *Tigrici L* da ovo bude najuspješniji postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*Tantolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## ježić

*Tigrical*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Sretno sutra!

----------


## tigrical

Jutro svima! Nudim kavicu, nes, čaj  :Coffee:  šta god vam paše (meni normabeli  :Laughing: ) i odoh ja na punkcijuuuu!

----------


## Reni76

Tigrical, hvala na kavi i sretno danas.
Svima ostalima želim jedan jako lijepi dan pun iznenađenja.

----------


## inana

eto, bilo je iznenađenje na uzv... ne baš neko lijepo, ali je bilo iznenađenje...

----------


## seka35

valamala,kako,prolaze dani u odbrojavanju?

----------


## tigrical

Punkcija obavljena, 4 js.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*tigrical*, bravo za js!
Sretno dalje!

----------


## Lua

*Tigrical* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Preskace uze:

----------


## ValaMala

*seka*, malo sam pozitivna, malo me puca strah i tako. Trudim se biti mirna, ispuniti nekako dane i čekam, čekam... Svima velika pusa i puno sreće u svemu s čime se sada hvatate u koštac!

*inana*, što je bilo na ultrazvuku?

----------


## Aurora*

> Punkcija obavljena, 4 js.


Fantasticno! Neka se tako nastavi i s transferom!

*sali* sretno sutra na transferu i neka ovaj put cijeli postupak urodi plodom! (Ovo je izgleda prava godina za nas rodjene '73. stoga vjerujem da ces nam se i ti pridruziti sa svojom trudnocom.  :Wink: )

*ČUFTICE* i *Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama i odmah saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 1. UZ!

*Sonja29* sretno sutra na punkciji!

*inana* sto se desilo na UZ?

*sara38* lijepi avatar si odabrala, nadam se da ce ti donijeti srecu kao sto je i moj meni. 

Inace, primjecujem u novije vrijeme puno lijepih trudnickih avatara pa ovom prilikom zelim njihovim vlasnicama da se uskoro i u stvarnosti ponose sa tako lijepim trudnickim trbuscicima.  :Heart:

----------


## dani82

> Fantasticno! Neka se tako nastavi i s transferom!
> 
> *sali* sretno sutra na transferu i neka ovaj put cijeli postupak urodi plodom! (Ovo je izgleda prava godina za nas rodjene '73. stoga vjerujem da ces nam se i ti pridruziti sa svojom trudnocom. )
> 
> *ČUFTICE* i *Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama i odmah saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 1. UZ!
> 
> *Sonja29* sretno sutra na punkciji!
> 
> *inana* sto se desilo na UZ?
> ...


Na ovo mogu samo jedan veeeeelik *X* staviti!

...i dodajem puno vibrica za *Innu* i *Tantolinu* i sve ostale cure u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

> Punkcija obavljena, 4 js.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za labparty  :Smile: !

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora* ona stranica sa tim avatarima je fantastična, i ja sam si uzela jedan sa kojim sam se nekako ''zbližila'' kao što si ti rekla...
Nadam se da će i meni donijeti sreću  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama punkcija, transfera, beta i svega ostaloga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja bih neki sličan avatar, gdje ste to našle?

----------


## mare41

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za labparty !


 X (ja volim reći-za ljubav u labu :Smile: )
Gabi25 i Mrnie- predivni avatari!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Tigrical* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


za tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!

----------


## sara38

> *sali* sretno sutra na transferu i neka ovaj put cijeli postupak urodi plodom! (Ovo je izgleda prava godina za nas rodjene '73. stoga vjerujem da ces nam se i ti pridruziti sa svojom trudnocom. )
> 
> *ČUFTICE* i *Šiškice* cestitam na lijepim betama i odmah saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 1. UZ!
> 
> *Sonja29* sretno sutra na punkciji!
> 
> *inana* sto se desilo na UZ?
> 
> *sara38* lijepi avatar si odabrala, nadam se da ce ti donijeti srecu kao sto je i moj meni. 
> ...


Potpisujem i hvala ti Aurora* :Kiss: !

I dodajem za *Tigricul* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubavne dogodovštine u labu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ljubav  :Heart:  u labu 

Ja prijavljujem 2. UZV danas, dvoje dječice velike 6mm i dva kuckava srčeka  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Da nisam trudna napila bih se od sreće i veselja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme *šumkice* zar već i 2.uzv??? neću te stići ni vidjeti da me za nos povučeš a već ćeš roditi!!! Čestitam na slatkim kucavcima ispod tvog velikog srca! O srećo moja!!! šaljem ti pusetineeee!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~love is in the air lalala ups... in lab - sorry!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Snekice* ma ćemo se vidjeti znaš ovo ljeto, ima da se istarska kavica opet organizira u Poreču  :Laughing:  radi mene lijene

----------


## Cannisa

Sumskovoce  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasne vijesti

----------


## ksena28

Šumsko super super vijesti!

ako je kavica u Poreču molim onda negdje od 21.06.  :Cool:  ja bi isto prihajala  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šumsko super za 2 srčeka

----------


## Snekica

> *Snekice* ma ćemo se vidjeti znaš ovo ljeto, ima da se istarska kavica opet organizira u Poreču  radi mene lijene


 Mislim da ću morati sama dolaziti, ove moje Puležanke su još lijenije  :Zaljubljen: 
Ksena, šta se mene tiče, nema frke, meni paše! Morati ću otvoriti novu temu!  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

Cure samo svratih da vam pošaljem najviše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na ovom svijetu!!!
Da se što prije "odselite" s ovog PDF  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*šumskovoće*, prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ...draga sada uživaj u prekrsnim trenucima o kojim svi s ovoga PDF-a sanjamo  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

*Sumsko* bravo za srčeka! Moram reć da mi posebno sjajiš!

Hvala vam svima na super željama - idemo na blastice!

----------


## sretna35

*Šumskice* genijalno

*tigrical* za tvoje blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Mury

*tigrical* za nezaboravni tulum u labu i savršene blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Tigrical, odlično za blastice! Sretno dalje!

Sumskovoce,  :Heart:  :Heart:  !

----------


## seka35

valamala ,samo da virnem kako si

----------


## ivica_k

> Tigrical, odlično za blastice! Sretno dalje!
> 
> Sumskovoce,  !


potpisujem!

----------


## sara38

> Tigrical, odlično za blastice! Sretno dalje!
> 
> Sumskovoce,  !


Potpisujem i ja!

----------


## ValaMala

*seka*, malo sam puna pouzdanja i baš sretna i mirna iznutra, a onda me primi strah i strepnja i budem sva jadna. Od jučer imam bolove kao pred mengu iako mi je danas 21dc (4dnt) što je stvarno prerano, no nikad ne znaš, ovi lijekovi sve smrdaju. Pokušavam ispuniti dane i čekam čekam  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, pitanjce, trebala bih vaditi betu 5.6. - to će biti 14dnt blastica, a pada mi na nedjelju, pa mi savjetujte što da radim. Jel se može vaditi beta u Petrovoj (ili negdje) u subotu, a ako ne, jel da vadim u petak (12dnt) ili pak da čekam ponedjeljak (15dnt)?
Naravno, ako prije ne dođe menga

----------


## ježić

> Cure, pitanjce, trebala bih vaditi betu 5.6. - to će biti 14dnt blastica, a pada mi na nedjelju, pa mi savjetujte što da radim. Jel se može vaditi beta u Petrovoj (ili negdje) u subotu, a ako ne, jel da vadim u petak (12dnt) ili pak da čekam ponedjeljak (15dnt)?
> Naravno, ako prije ne dođe menga


U Petrovoj ne možeš vaditi vikendom, samo od pon-pet. Možda negdje privatno.

----------


## Snekica

ako ikako možeš strpi se do ponedjeljka. trudna ćeš biti i u petak i u ponedjeljak, samo će beta biti veća i više ćeš se radovati!  :Kiss:

----------


## dani82

> *Šumskice* genijalno
> 
> *tigrical* za tvoje blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~


Potpisujem!

----------


## alma_itd

Cekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da ih strpljenje dobro sluzi.
Svima koji su danas na punkciji zelim puno zrelih stanica i minimalno bolova
Ko danas ima transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh.

----------


## lucija83

Tigrical super za blastice!!! evo još za sve kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

također da poželim svima puno sreće da ostvarimo naše ciljeve :Smile: 
ja bih i ovdje upitala, da li je koja od vas imala temperaturu ful nisku 4dnt i to jutarnju, a ipak bila trudna, hm, hvatam se za svaku slamku. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cranky

*Tigrical*  :Very Happy:  za blastice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Sali* za uspješan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Klap: 
I još vibrica svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Suborke moje prošla puncija,uradili inseminaciju jer ostala 3 fol. koje nisu mogli punktirati (kažu da ne propadnu ), a punktirali su 6 j.s. Na žalost imam sve simptome hs. pa ćemo vidjeti kako će biti za 2-3 dana.Za sada mirujem i pijem što više tekućine.
Tigrical šaljem vibre za blastice,tebi sali za uspješan transfer a ostalim suborkama za što im već treba

----------


## sali

Transfer uspješno obavljen. Dobila sam na čuvanje jednu osmostaničnu mrvicu, po riječima biologice odličnu. Vitrificirane 3 oocite. Betu vadim 16.06.(ako izdržim do tada)
Suprugu se spermiogram popravio sa teške oligoasthenozoospemie na asthenozoospermiu. Dok je pio razne vitamine i pripravke nije bilo pomaka, a sad zadnja tri mjeseca bez ikakvih dodataka došli smo do pomaka. Danas sam baš happy :Very Happy: 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## mravic

ja sam betu uvek vadlia 10 dan, srecno

----------


## kiki30

sali,super,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!

----------


## tigrical

*sali* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

Šumsko bravo za dva srčeka!!
tigrical nadam se da će i tvoje blastice postati dva srčeka, pa onda i 4 ručice spremne za nebrojeno puno zagrljaja. Bit ćeš mi u mislima i molitvi (a kad se vratim iz Zg bit ćeš mi i na kafi da znaš)

----------


## tigrical

> Šumsko bravo za dva srčeka!!
> tigrical nadam se da će i tvoje blastice postati dva srčeka, pa onda i 4 ručice spremne za nebrojeno puno zagrljaja. Bit ćeš mi u mislima i molitvi (a kad se vratim iz Zg bit ćeš mi i na kafi da znaš)


Potpisujem i pristajem!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, ovo nisam podijelila ni sa kim osim s mm i s frendicom koja je bila sa mnom kroz sve ovo, ali moram vama napisati, premda s velikim strahom. 

Jučer 5dnt (2 blastice) popodne 3 ona jeftina internetska testa-trakice (2 različite vrste testića) pokazala su blijedu drugu crticu. Od štoperice prije punkcije (15.5.) nisam primila nikakvu hcg injekciju. Jutros sam opet piškila na test i crtica je opet tu, ali jako blijeda, no toliko piškim cijelu noć kako nisam u životu i urin mi je skoro potpuno proziran, sa samo naznakom žučkastog, razvodnjen beskrajno.

Eto, znam sve, pokušat ću si svaki dan ponavljati da ništa nije sigurno do bete, ali to je prvi put u cijelom životu da sam vidjela pozitivan test. Nikada prije ni naznaka crtice, a ove su blijede, ali su tu, nema zabune. Mežda nam se ovaj put osmijehnula milost s neba da naše mrvice ostanu pod maminim srcem...

----------


## kiki30

valamala,ma mrvice su sigurno tu...želim ti da ta crtica svakim danom bude sve tamnija  :Smile:

----------


## andream

vala, vjerujem da će crtica biti sve tamnija, ovo je početak trudnoće. za dalje  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala Mala i ja mislim da je to trudnoća čim se pojavila ta druga crtica ma koliko bljeda bila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tigrical i Sali* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veliku Riječku sreću ! 
*Vala Mala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za podebljavanje crtica!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* i ja mislim da je to to  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> *Tigrical i Sali* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veliku Riječku sreću ! 
> *Vala Mala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za podebljavanje crtica!


 X

----------


## tigrical

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

Kod mene u labu je (za sada) super tulum! U ponedjeljak transfer.

----------


## mare41

Vala~~~~~~~~~sutra će već biti deblja crta!
tigrical~~~~~~~~~~~~za blastice!

----------


## Aurora*

> *ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
> 
> Kod mene u labu je (za sada) super tulum! U ponedjeljak transfer.


*ValaMala* druga crtica se ne pojavljuje tek tako, zato ti je pozitivna beta garantirana! Jedva cekam da nam javis brojku!

*tigrical* super, super! Za sada je sve samo za pozeljeti. Neka tako bude i do kraja.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pon

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na divnim željama curke.  :Zaljubljen: 

*Aurora*, znam da se ta druga crtica ne može pojaviti bez prisutnosti hcg hormona, ali i jučer i danas je tako majušna, blijeda i slaba. Znam da se moram skulirati, haha, pa danas je tek 6dnt, ali dio mene strahuje da će nekako crtica samo jedan dan nestati. Bedasto, jelda? Hajde, utorak je blizu, mogu ja to. Pusa svima i što me trpite ovakvu splašenu. :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

Nikad u životu nisam vidjela ni natruhe druge crtice, osim u trudnoći ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ValaMala za najljepši rođendan (ili godišnjicu, zaboravila sam)  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Vala Mala, dobiti ćeš najljepši poklon za rođendan!  :Very Happy: 

Ja isto nisam nikada vidjela drugu crtu na testu, a radila sam ga neznamnisama puta,
a što je fora bila sam trudna i samo u tom dobitnom slučaju nisam radila test,
nego sam išla vaditi betu jer sam bila sigurna da nisam trudna (htjela sa skinuti sa utrogestana).

----------


## sretna35

Vala mala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

dobro jutro cure, evo nas opet sa suncem.... cure, kad ćemo na forumsku kavicu, pravu na Bundeku?

Dok je nema ja evo nudim virtualnu kavicu u ovo divno jutro :Coffee: 


*ValaMala*, nadam se da ti Pinky neće vidjeti post jer se ona posebno ljuti na rano testiranje, a ovo je fakat rano 5dnt blastica. No ja ću samo lagano ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredan nastavak, za tamnjenje crte na testu, za pozitivnu  betu. 

Za sve neprijavljene postupke, *za moje cure koje su u postupku incognito* najveće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovog svijeta, strijepim i čekam s vama.  :Heart:

----------


## seka35

valamala,predpostavljam da si i danas radila test,pa cekamo podebljanje crtice

----------


## kiki30

> valamala,predpostavljam da si i danas radila test,pa cekamo podebljanje crtice


tako je,javi nam se....  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Crtica jutros jasno vidljiva i tamnija. Nadamo se najljepšem, ali još uvijek s oprezom u srcu...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

valamala,to je to...   jedva čekamo betu!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Vala* pa to je bas ono sto se trazi!!!Bravo za debelu crticu!!!!Jos samo beta da kaze zavrsnu..!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marisela

ValaMala od srca da beta bude ogromna šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Tigrica L :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

Tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!

----------


## dani82

> Tigrica L


X 

*Valamala*  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

Evo i mene, kao što je naša draga rozalija priopćila (hvala joj), imam dvije, kako dr.kaže, divne blastice na čuvanju, a četiri zamrznute :Smile: . Hvala vam svima na željama i vibrama, danas brojimo 8dnt, simptoma nemam ama baš nikakvih....
svim curama koje su ostvarile svoj san i dočekale pozitivnu betu veliko ČESTITAM!
čekalicama bete želim strpljenja i smirenosti, a najviše optimizma i naravno što ljepše bete :Smile: 
tužnicama želim da dignu glavu, skupe snage i krenu dalje, idemo do cilja!
ValaMala svaka čast na hrabrosti :Smile:  super za pozitivan testić i beta će sigurno biti supeeer.

----------


## Lua

> ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> 
> Tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!


X i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

darmar ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti se ostvare moja "proročanstva" od prije nekoliko dana pa da beta bude sa 3 možda i 4 znamenke!!!!  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 
valamala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vejjjjiiiiiiiikkuuuuuuuuuuuuu teeeeeeeettttuuuuuuuuuuu beeeeeeeeetuuuuuuu  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

darmar i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu !!!

----------


## bebolino

vala mala, pa ja propustih ovo, jeeeeeeeeeeee, kako sam sretna, navijam, navijam...ja sam maloprije primila stopericu, imam desetak folikula, koji su jutros bili svi oko 19 mm, u utorak je punkcija, res je zadovoljan tokom desavanja, nadam se da ce folikule biti pune...sretno cure i veliki pozdrav iz slovenije....

----------


## Pinky

> :
> 
> 
> *ValaMala*, nadam se da ti Pinky neće vidjeti post jer se ona posebno ljuti na rano testiranje, a ovo je fakat rano 5dnt blastica. No ja ću samo lagano ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uredan nastavak, za tamnjenje crte na testu, za pozitivnu  betu.


joj đe me nađe  :Laughing: 
samo sam pomislila - o bože me sačuvaj, beta joj je 5.6. a ona piški po testu sada  :Laughing: 

vala, jesi li primila brevactid nakon transfera?

pošto ja ne smatram blijede crtice trudnoćom (po tome bi mi doma već 3 diteta spavala) neću još čestitati, samo ću vibrati da *BETA bude ogromna*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

iskreno - blijede i lagano tamneće crtice mogu ti dati krila a mogu te baciti debelo ispod poda. ko što su mene bacale. zato ih mrzim iz dna duše, njih i piškenje po testovima prerano i euforične izjave tipa: JEEEEEEEEEEE SVAKA DRUGA CRTICA JE TRUDNOĆA KOLIKO GOD BLIJEDA BILA JEEEEEEEEE

i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* i ja ću vibrati da beta bude ogromna.

----------


## seka35

dusa draga ,jedva cekam utorak ,a vec se i veselim s tobom!!!

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pokaže fini broj i potvrdi test  :Smile: 
*darmar*,tebi draga posebno znaš što želim, i uvjerena sam da će vam se snovi ovaj put  ostvariti, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*TigricaL* za uspješan transfer, i ogromnu beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I svi  ostalim za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

> *ValaMala*, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pokaže fini broj i potvrdi test 
> *darmar*,tebi draga posebno znaš što želim, i uvjerena sam da će vam se snovi ovaj put  ostvariti, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *TigricaL* za uspješan transfer, i ogromnu beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I svi  ostalim za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


tako lijepo napisano da mogu samo potpisati i dodati još za  Sali malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

evo meni također 8dnt, i vidim niko mi nije odgovorio za temperaturu, a ja je mjerim i dalje bijedna, inače simptoma drugih nikakvih..
Valamala, da beta bude ogromna~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> *ValaMala*, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pokaže fini broj i potvrdi test 
> *darmar*,tebi draga posebno znaš što želim, i uvjerena sam da će vam se snovi ovaj put  ostvariti, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *TigricaL* za uspješan transfer, i ogromnu beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I svi  ostalim za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *ValaMala*, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pokaže fini broj i potvrdi test 
> *darmar*,tebi draga posebno znaš što želim, i uvjerena sam da će vam se snovi ovaj put  ostvariti, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *TigricaL* za uspješan transfer, i ogromnu beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I svi  ostalim za sve što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste! 

svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste! 
> 
> svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Za blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Pinky

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste! 
> 
> svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se duuuuuuuuuuuuugo zadrži u mami

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Za blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


*X*

----------


## ivica_k

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste! 
> 
> svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas dvije zajedno slijedećih 9 mjeseci :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste!


Bravo za transfer odlicne blastociste!  :Klap:  
A sada odbrojavamo s tobom dane do bete!

----------


## cranky

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste!


Nek nam ta blastica postane frend/ica  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

cranky, imat će Rijeka puno malih frendova :Smile: , tigrical~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## dani82

tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sali

tigrical čestitam na transferu odlične blastociste  :Klap:   :Klap: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

tigrical šaljem hrpu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeliku betu!

----------


## ValaMala

*tigrica* bravo za krasnu blasticu! Sada nek se primi za svoju mamu!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

tigrical ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i moje inkognituše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i one koje nisu incognito ali više ne pišu o postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ona koja ne piše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cure, obzirom da još nije bilo kave danas... evo jedno mirišljave za ugodno popodne :Coffee:

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste!


 :Very Happy:  za odličnu blasticu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za devetomjesečno druženje

----------


## mare41

A ja ću ubacit :Very Happy:  za jedan plus s VV iz prvog postupka (nije na forumu), al svejedno čestitam (dok čekamo betu)

----------


## vita22

Tigrica L volimo te "odlične" blastice.......... :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

tigrical, bravo za blasticu! Nek se čvrsto, čvrsto primi!

----------


## kiki30

tigrical, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mala mrvica čvrsto primi !!!

----------


## Pinky

vala, je li danas tamnija? di si cili dan? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

tigrical za tvoju blasticu da se čvrsto primi za mamicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tigrical evo još malo i od mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za blasticu da se čvrsto uhvati

----------


## Mury

> tigrical za tvoju blasticu da se čvrsto primi za mamicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxxxxxxxxxxx, i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Je, je i danas je crtica bila malo tamnija. Sutra vadim betu i nadam se da će me obradovati, ali sam i u strahu pa šutim i čekam i molim da je to to... Vibrajte curke moje da sutra vidim dobru brojčicu, ne tražim ništa veliko, samo da bude ok za dan kada vadim

----------


## Jesen82

> Je, je i danas je crtica bila malo tamnija. Sutra vadim betu i nadam se da će me obradovati, ali sam i u strahu pa šutim i čekam i molim da je to to... Vibrajte curke moje da sutra vidim dobru brojčicu, ne tražim ništa veliko, samo da bude ok za dan kada vadim


vala draga...držim fige dok prsti ne poplave :Smile:  u koliko ideš vaditi betu? da znam kada doći pogledati rezultate :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## ježić

ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu!

----------


## ValaMala

Rezultati od 14-15, vadit cu u Petrovoj. Odoh na spavanac jedva drzim oci otvorene. Pusa svima!

----------


## nea0902

Ma bit će to beta ipo! Držim fige!

----------


## Mury

*Vala*, evo ti za današnju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ da nas sve obraduješ!!!

----------


## ksena28

Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i od mene

Ako ćeš ponavljati betu, obavezno ponavljaj u istom laboratoriju! Uopće ne sumnjam da će to bit trudnoća!

----------


## Sela

*Valamala*  za odlicnu betu danas!!!!!!!

----------


## kriistiina

ValaMala sretno danas!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za turbo betu!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju beturinu!

----------


## mravic

vala mala, drzim palceve za betu danaS

----------


## sara38

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## ruža82

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu danas!!!!!!!!

----------


## ruža82

Skoro zaboravih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tajnu30 sa VV!!!
i svima kojima treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## Lua

*ValaMala*, evo i ja se pridružujem za ogrooooomnu betu danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## Lua

[QUOTE=tigrical;1900112]Obavljen transfer jedne, kako kažu, odlične blastociste! 

QUOTE]

za odličnu blasticu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~  :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

Vadila, nalazi oko 14. Srce mi je u grlu... Pusa svima i puno vam hvala, nemate pojma kako to puno znači pročitati ovoliko podrške!

----------


## ptica1

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ za ValaMala i sve kojima trebaju.

----------


## seka35

valamala ,je uopce ne sumljam u tvoju betu ,niti malo ! jedva cekam 14h ! sad odoh kod prijateljice na kavu da me sto prije vrijeme prode do tvoje pozitivne bete ...
znam da je pozitivna ,smo me sad zanimaju ref. vrijednosti...

----------


## ValaMala

Joj ljube moja, samo neka bude ok, toliko borbe, muke, svega, sad tek vidim da sam toliko navikla na tugu i razočaranja, da me jednostavno strah veseliti se...  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

ValaMala ze betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sali

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## Snekica

valamala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu! koji ti je dc? 9 ili 10?

----------


## marisela

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu i prelijepe vjesti..

----------


## bugaboo

Vala Mala za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mala2

ValaMala, sigurna sam da ćeš nam javiti lijepu betu!!!

----------


## kiki30

valamala,draga beta je velika, samo jedva čekam da vidim jer troznamenkasta ili četverozn. i onda ćemo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo

----------


## kiara79

ajmo Vala...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## mare41

...i čekamo u niskom startu za hop :Smile:

----------


## laky

čekamooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## mare157

*ValaMala* davno sam ti rekla da si ti žena zmaj i kad tako šibaš iz postupka u postupak da ćeš u ovoj godini sigurno uspjeti!! Sigurna sam da ti je ovaj postupak dobitni!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeliiiiiku tetu betu!!

----------


## Pinky

di je više..... crkoh

----------


## seka35

valamala,cekamo...

----------


## kiki30

> valamala,cekamo...


javi nam se.....

----------


## marisela

ValaMala gdje si  ................

----------


## ValaMala

9dnt *274.50*

Nisam mogla zamisliti dan kada ću ovdje pisati svoju betu. Cure, prekrasne ste, hvala vam i hvala Nebu što je milostivo pogledalo na nas! Želim vam svima da osjetite ovu sreću i nadam se da će sve ići lijepo i zdravo nadalje.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravic

bravooooo

----------


## marisela

Mila moja čestitke od sveg srca testitam sva se tresem da me samo jednom sada ljubit tako sam sretna zbog tebe..............

----------


## kiki30

draga moja jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ambra

skoro 14.30..i još cekamo  :Raspa:

----------


## marisela

Nemogu ni da pišem vjeruj sve sam riječi fulala od treme...

----------


## Ambra

:Very Happy: Čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

:Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Heart:  bravo *Vala* čestitam

----------


## Jesen82

Vala draga...toliko sam sretna zbog tebe :Love:  čestitke od srca :Smile:

----------


## sali

*ValaMala* čestitam    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Vala čestitam  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## bugaboo

Vala cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Tvoja beta mi mirise na duplice :Grin:

----------


## Lua

*ValaMala* čeeeeestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!! Bravo, uspjela si.... :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

valamala ,cestitam i ovdje! tvoja upornost se isplatila ... znam potpuno kako se osjecas i kad se malo smiris pisi nam ...

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke od srca Vala!

----------


## seka35

sto se tice resovih  ,mislim da nam je bebolina slijedeca trudnica

----------


## king

Iskrene čestitke Vala od srca...i za dalje
Pratim te od VV,...tvoja upornost me oduševila...a na jesen i mi idemo u Ljubljanu

----------


## ValaMala

Potpisujem!!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Valamala čestitam,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i svim ostalim čekalicama, punkcija, transfera i velikih beta,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudnicama i njihovim malim štrucama,
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svim mamicama i trudilicama za drugu bebu!

----------


## sara38

*Vala* bravo za betu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## frka

cestitke, *Vala*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*tigrical*, vibrice za blasticu!!

----------


## Cana73

Cestitam od srca Vala!

----------


## tigrical

*Vala* čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

vala čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  uuuuuuuuuuu koja lipa beta!!!! čestitam!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala2

ValaMala, čestitam!!

----------


## ValaMala

HVALA HVALA HVALA HVALA! 
Sa svakom vašom čestitkom moje srce raste i buja. Kada sam čitala tuđe bete i skakala od veselja sa svima vama uvijek sam mislila, Bože, pa ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih to jedan dan mogla biti i ja. Zato znam da će se ova ljepota osmijehnuti i svima vama i obećajem da neće proći dan da vas se ne sjetim, vibram, molim, ma što god koja od vas vjeruje i treba. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> hvala hvala hvala hvala! 
> Sa svakom vašom čestitkom moje srce raste i buja. Kada sam čitala tuđe bete i skakala od veselja sa svima vama uvijek sam mislila, bože, pa ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da bih to jedan dan mogla biti i ja. Zato znam da će se ova ljepota osmijehnuti i svima vama i obećajem da neće proći dan da vas se ne sjetim, vibram, molim, ma što god koja od vas vjeruje i treba.


hvala hvala hvala hvala tebi!

----------


## GIZMOS

*SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.IVF, Mb (nakon 3 x ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC (nakon???)
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
Niki78, 29.05. (poliklinika IVF)

tajna30, 31.05. (VV)
Rose, 31.05. (PFC)
Mini3, 04.06. (Mb)
Darmar, 04.06. (Mb)
tlukaci5, 05.06.
Bea, 06.06. (KB Osijek)
MASLINA1973, 06.06. (Sv.Duh)
Spa, 07.06. (Prag)
Aslan, 08.06.
Sonja29, 09.06. (Zenica)
Iva Mia 2009, 10.06. (Sv.Duh)
Ona koja nije pisala 10.06. (PFC)
Tigrical,  13.06. (KBC Rijeka)
Mravić 14.06. (PFC) 
Prag, 16.06. (Pronatal) 
Sali, 16.06. (KBC Rijeka)
dorina199 (KBC Rijeka)
Sali, (KBC Rijeka)
Maya3 (Sv.Duh)

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*
alma_itd, (Belgija)
morskavila 
andream 

*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Bebolino, (Ljubljana/Postojna)
Ambra (KBC Rijeka)

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
 innu, mare77, Cannisa, sara38, ptica1, tantolina, 

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI,  AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~*
Martinstoss, artisan, Mali mimi,  sweety, 

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~*
5. mjesec: aleksandraj, nina30, marnie,
6. mjesec: faith79, sanja1, kerolan5, Dhea, m arta, venera3, matahari, kitty, marincezg, pirica, hope31, zlatica, linalena, sany7, charlie, tinkica, ježić, 
7. mjesec: medena8, 
8.mjesec: Sissy75, anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, kiki30, orline, hop, 
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, 

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, b.a.b.y, believes, ciklama1, crvenkapica77, Chiara, corinaII, charlie, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, đurđa76, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Ivka13, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kia, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, LilyOfTheValey, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nety, Niki, nina977, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, olea77, pinny, Pea, Ptica1,   Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, sezen, snekica, sildad, slatkica, sela, šiškica, The Margot, taca70, tinkica, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Tiki_a, vanchriban, Vuki, Zeena, zlatica, zlatta, 


*Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i puno sreče svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke..puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## ValaMala

WOW!!!!! Gizmos, eto me među trudnicama!!!!

----------


## Alcantra

ValaMala čestitam i sretno!

----------


## nea0902

Koja lijepa lista  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala Mala* evo i ovdje da ti cetitam na lijepoj beti(i meni mirise na duplice) :Yes: .Sad ti saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## kiki30

gizmos,bravo za listu !! svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~
valamala,šećer na kraju   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kriistiina

Valamala bravooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam ti od srca ..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

ValaMala čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam draga, super je to beta za ranih 9 dnt!!!! Neka ti je dosadna i školska trudnoća!

----------


## Festa

*ValaMala* sve čestitke !!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  na brzinu sam se spojila samo da vidim kakav je rezultat. uljepšala si mi dan !  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

*Valice*, draga! Nikako da dođem do kompa, a kad ono beta do neba! Bravo! Imati ćeš ti tu puno rukica koje će te grliti za 8 mjeseci!!! A bo'me i nogica koje će te lupkati u buši!!! Sigurna sam bila da će biti lijepa brojka, ali ovako lijepa, moram priznati, nisam bila sigurna. Ali samo zbog tog 9dnt! 
Čestitam, mamice!!!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## zvončica1976

*ValaMala* čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
to je to!!!!!!    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
E a sad ti želim da te ona/on/oni/one počnu što prije lupetati ko mene ova moja dama  :Smile: 
*GIZMOS* fala kaj misliš na nas !
Svim curama puuuuuuunoooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pozitivnih,ružičastih misli  :Kiss:

----------


## Sela

*Vala* odlicna beta!!!!Sretno!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ana.b

Curke, pratim vas već neko vrijeme, slobodno se i ja pridružim?
Ukratko o meni; 2 neuspjele prirodne trudnoće, 1 neuspjeli AIH u prirodnom ciklusu. Čekam drugi, danas dobila M, od četvrtka sam na Klomifenu. MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju...

*ValaMala* čestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala čestitam i nisam ni sumnjala u rezultat :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## inna28

Vala,čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, pratim vas već neko vrijeme, slobodno se i ja pridružim?
> Ukratko o meni; 2 neuspjele prirodne trudnoće, 1 neuspjeli AIH u prirodnom ciklusu. Čekam drugi, danas dobila M, od četvrtka sam na Klomifenu. MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju...
> 
> *ValaMala* čestitam!


ana.b dobro nam došla..i što prije krenula Valinim stopama.. :Wink: 

Vala beta je prekrasna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i želim ti školsku trudnoću!! :Heart:

----------


## Ameli

ValaMala čestitam od  :Heart:  i neka se samo tako i dalje sve odvija školski

----------


## ježić

*ValaMala*, tako te je lijepo vidjeti na listi, gore, konačno u "gornjem" domu! Čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

*x*




> *ValaMala*, tako te je lijepo vidjeti na listi, gore, konačno u "gornjem" domu! Čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## ruža82

ValaMala čestitam od srca!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

ValaMala, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## sissy75

Vala zasuzila sam od sreće, iskrene čestitke od  :Heart:  pa da i ti nama uskoro tako :Very Happy:  dosadnu i bezbrižnu trudnoću ti želim

----------


## maca papucarica

ValaMala čestitke na mrak beti i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski nastavak!
Isti scenarij želim i svim ostalim čekalicama!!!

----------


## darmar

ValaMala čestitam od srca, beta je prekrasna :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## šniki

*ValaMala* valaj ti je beta krasna! Častitam! 
Čestitke i svim novopečenim trudnicama, neka vam je trudnoća mirna, dosadna i školska!!!!!
*Gizmos* draga trudnice, pa ti brojiš sitno, sitno sitnije....kako je to brzo prošlo.....pusu ti šaljemo!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## sretna35

Valamala eto i mene i iskrenim čestitkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Plačem doslovce, pred ovoliko dobrote i ljubavi ovdje. Doista ste posebne i uskoro ćete sve osjetiti najveću radost na svijetu. Nisam znala da moja radost može biti veća, ali vi ste mi raširili srce. Ljubim vas zbog te nježnosti, međusobne podrške u dobru i zlu i svega...

----------


## andream

Vala, evo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama. Zvučat će otrcano ali nakon toliko upornosti, bodrenja svih nas pa na kraju krajeva i po samom broju postova - uistinu si zaslužila svoju srećicu ili srećice. Sretno dalje!

----------


## uporna

Čestitke svim trudnicama i da im trudnoće prođu školski i bez stresova.

ValaMala čestitke tebi kao najfriškijoj i ~~~~~~~~ do neba.
Ovdje je najbolja ekipa koju može čovjek poželjeti u problemima koje nas muče. Svi za jednoga jedan za sve i još više.

*GIZMOS* draga makni me iz trudnica do iduće prilike (ne odustajem ja tako lako).

----------


## rozalija

valamala iskreno čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
mogli bi biti i duplići :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Vala Mala čestitam !! prekrasna beta  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

*ValaMala* čestitam ti draga! I od srca ti želim miran i školski nastavak trudnoće  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*vala mala  cestitam  od  srca  , bravo  !!*

----------


## Ela28

Valamala čestitke i od mene super  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## miba

ValaMala  :Klap:  :Klap: -prekrasno-baš si me razveselila-sretno

----------


## tajna30

Jučer vadila betu....225,2!!!
Cure moje drage,želim vam od srca da vam se ubrzo dogodi ovo!!!!

ValaMala,čestitam,i želim nam pravu školsku trudnoću!!

----------


## ježić

*tajna30*, čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*tajna30*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...iskrene čestitke!!! Baš nam je krenulo ovih dana  :Very Happy: .
Ja bih još samo dodala za moju dragu *darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Sela

*Tajna30* bravo na beti!!!!!*Vala* jos jednom cestitke!!
Svim curkama puse i za dobro jutro nudim frisku mirisnu kavicu po zelji.. :Coffee:   :Mljac:   :Trep trep:

----------


## Cannisa

Tajna30 i vala mala čestitke od  :Heart: ! Želimm Vam mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

jutro svim,želim vam radostan dan bez negativnih emocija i mnogo radosti,
....., a moj smećkasti iscjedak je još prisutan, odosmo vaditi betu pa što got Bog da!

----------


## Festa

*Tajna*, super, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
lijepo je vidjeti ovekrasne bete u rano jutro, odmah ti da snage da nastavimo dalje...

----------


## rozalija

[QUOTE=darmar;1901634]jutro svim,želim vam radostan dan bez negativnih emocija i mnogo radosti,
....., a moj smećkasti iscjedak je još prisutan, odosmo vaditi betu pa što got Bog da![/QUOT

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ draga moja za prekrasnu brojku danas.

----------


## rozalija

Tajna čestitam od srca na lijepoj beti.

----------


## pirica

> Jučer vadila betu....225,2!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: čestitam

to je bio prirodnjak??

----------


## Mia Lilly

*tajna30*, čestitam!
*darmar* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Tajna cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Darmar za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## morskavila

prekrasne vijesti jutros

*tajna30*, *ValaMala*  cestitam :Klap: 
*darma*r~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja sam na cuvanje dobila dvije mrve i sada cekamo i nadamo se :Yes:

----------


## kerolajn5

valamala i tajna30 čestitke od srca ,, volim ovakve divne vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

*Tajna30* čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tajna30

pirica,bila sam na klomifenima,bilo dosta folikula pa se doktor odlučio za IVF,umjesto AIH,i hvala mu na tome!
još ne mogu vjerovati,samo da se sutra lijepo podupla!

darmas,puno sreće želim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,i svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tajna30*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam na lijepoj beti, sada vibramo za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*darmar* za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## ruža82

> *Tajna30*   Čestitam na lijepoj beti, sada vibramo za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *darmar* za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ do neba!


cure pridružujem se ovim željama!!

----------


## Marnie

Tanja30 čestitam  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## tlukaci5

vala mala, tajna 30 čestitke :Smile: 
darmar ~~~~~~~~za veliku betu danas!

ja još strpljivo čekam petak za vađenje bete, simptomi  :No-no:

----------


## ptica1

Tajna, čestitam i radujem se s tobom, a puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Darmar.

Ovo moram podijeliti s vama, nikada u životu nisam mislila da bi si sama mogla dati injekciju, ali jučer sam probila led. U nedjelju i ponedjeljak sam bila kod svoje dr na uputama i praksi i jučer odlučila sama krenuti u akciju. Ja sam se bocnula a MM je ubrizgao, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da smo to uspjeli jer i jedno i drugo imamo fobiju od igle.
Ni same ne znamo koliko smo čvrste i hrabre i koliko nas ovi problemi jačaju.

----------


## kiki30

tajna 30,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
darmar,da te beta danas ugodno iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ptica,ma hrabre smo mi i sve ćemo probat samo za našu bebicu-bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alcantra

tajna30 čestitke

----------


## Snekica

> *Tajna30*   Čestitam na lijepoj beti, sada vibramo za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *darmar* za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ do neba!


Šlepam se i dodajem za Valu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasno duplanje!
darmar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta bude u skladu s tvojim nickom i da skačemo i preksutra i za par tjedana i par mjeseci opet!!!

----------


## marisela

Tajna30 čestitke na lijepoj beti....

----------


## alma_itd

Obradujte nas cure danas sa lijepim betama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## darmar

da i ovdje javim na na žalost moju tužnu vijest, meni je beta negativna, ali nema odustajanja idemo na jesen ako Bog da po svoje eskimiće, pa molim cure koje su imale ET sa smrzlićima u MB, da mi se jave na PP, imam dosta pitanja, oko cijele procedure,cijene, itd....
veliki pozdrav svima i sretno! 
naravno čestitam novim trudnicam, hvala Bogu da vas ima :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*darmar*, žao mi je...

----------


## ValaMala

*tajna* čestitke od sveg srca! Neka samo sve bude zdravo i super dalje. 
*darmar*, jako jako mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## sara38

> *tajna* čestitke od sveg srca! Neka samo sve bude zdravo i super dalje. 
> *darmar*, jako jako mi je žao.


Potpisujem.

----------


## tajna30

darmar,tako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

darmar žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*darmar*  :Love:  žao mi je draga

----------


## frka

darmar, zao mi je....

tajna, cestitke!!!!

----------


## Marnie

darmar žao mi je  :Sad: .

----------


## seka35

> Jučer vadila betu....225,2!!!
> Cure moje drage,želim vam od srca da vam se ubrzo dogodi ovo!!!!
> 
> ValaMala,čestitam,i želim nam pravu školsku trudnoću!!


cestitam i moja prva je bila slicxna tvojoj 220 i sad sam u 19 tjednu.  cestitam!!!

----------


## Kadauna

Čestitam *ValaMala* (shame on me, nisam do sada) na krasnoj beti............. 

i ovdje još jednom čestitam *Tajni30* na VV trudnoći, divno je vidjeti kako klomifenski AIH pokušaj završava kao IVF i taj urodi plodom............

*Darmar*, bude sljedeći put,neka te tvoj sljedeći *FET* usreći. 

Mojim *inkognitušama*, neke su nažalost završile postupak s negativnom betom.....  a druge čekaju betu .... za njih ali i za druge ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši ishod. 

I naravno, ajmo jedna popodnevna *kafica*

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, hvala ti za ovu popodnevnu, i ja čestitam svim novim trudnicama (jedna od njih je vanforumska VV).

----------


## ježić

*darmar*, žao mi je  :Love: . Želim ti puno sreće na jesen!

*Kadauna*, hvala na popodnevnoj kavici, baš paše nakon posla  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> da i ovdje javim na na žalost moju tužnu vijest, meni je beta negativna, ali nema odustajanja idemo na jesen ako Bog da po svoje eskimiće, pa molim cure koje su imale ET sa smrzlićima u MB, da mi se jave na PP, imam dosta pitanja, oko cijele procedure,cijene, itd....
> veliki pozdrav svima i sretno! 
> naravno čestitam novim trudnicam, hvala Bogu da vas ima


*Darmar* zao mi je draga :Love:  Pokusala sam da ti posaljem pp ali ti je inbox pun. Ja sam imala do sad 2 FET ali ne u MB,ja sam u postupcima u Belgiji.Samo cu ti reci s obzirom sta vidim u tvom potpisu da bi mozda trebala prekontrolisati nalaze na trombofiliju prije nego sto krenes u postupak jer je mozda to razlog tvojih neuspijeha do sad.isplaci se draga i planiraj novi postupak,nadam se da ce ti ovaj FET biti dobitni.

----------


## Mury

*darmar*, draga sve znaš, jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ...pusu veliku ti šaljem!!!

----------


## darmar

hvala svima na podršci i vibrama, sačuvat ću ih ja za jesen, može???
ne trebam vam puno govoriti, znate koliko boli negativna beta :Crying or Very sad: ,srce se para :Crying or Very sad: , život klone :Crying or Very sad: al ja i suprug smo odlučili "nećemo osustati, jer to može svatko, istinska je snaga biti ustrajan i ići dalje k svome cilju,kada bi svi očekivali da ćemo odustati"!!!
sretno svima!

----------


## tikki

darmar, zao mi je.... Ali drago mi je da imate plan za dalje i pozitivan stav  :Smile:  

tajna, cestitke!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

tajna30 čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

Evo i mog prvog postupka u kojem su mi danas vraćene dvije blastice. Odbrojavanje počinje!!!

----------


## Snekica

darmar, tako mi je žao! stalno sam se nadala lijepoj brojci a kad ono... puno nade sam polagala u ovaj tvoj postupak, pa sam ostala  :Shock:  kad sam vidjela neg.betu! drago mi je za stav, go girl! to bi si svaka od nas trebala iznova ponavljati kad klone duhom!  :Love:

----------


## miba

> hvala svima na podršci i vibrama, sačuvat ću ih ja za jesen, može???
> ne trebam vam puno govoriti, znate koliko boli negativna beta,srce se para, život kloneal ja i suprug smo odlučili "nećemo osustati, jer to može svatko, istinska je snaga biti ustrajan i ići dalje k svome cilju,kada bi svi očekivali da ćemo odustati"!!!
> sretno svima!



Draga :Love: 
zaista si to lijepo rekla-nema odustajanja-budi hrabra i sretno

----------


## Snekica

Dbrjtr cure moje drage, skuhala sam fiiiiinu tursku i ness kavicu, čaj i kakao pa se poslužite! (nakon x vremena uspjela sam i ja skuhati  :Smile: )
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta treba!

----------


## coolerica

hvala draga Sneki ja ću se poslužiti..jutros smo uranile jer se jedna od nas dvije odlučila pokakati u zajednički nam krevet (nisam ja majkemi)..tako da će mi topli ness baš dobro doći. a zauzvrat nudim pregršt vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima trebaju

----------


## ježić

Sneki, hvala na kavici! Ja ću se poslužiti onom finom turskom!

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im god treba! (pogotovo današnjim ponavljačicama beta)

----------


## frka

> hvala draga Sneki ja ću se poslužiti..jutros smo uranile jer se jedna od nas dvije odlučila pokakati u zajednički nam krevet (nisam ja majkemi)..tako da će mi topli ness baš dobro doći. a zauzvrat nudim pregršt vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima trebaju


 :Laughing: 
vidim, nismo jedini sa zajednickim krevetom  :Grin: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

i nama će se jednom netko kakati kao i vama  :Razz:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> i nama će se jednom netko kakati kao i vama


Ovo je tak slatko!  :Yes:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, beta nije dobro porasla 9dpt 274.5, danas 11dpt 422. Bila sam kod dr. kod Alebića, gestacijska se još ne vidi nigdje (a i ne mora), ali ju je tražio i po jajnicima i jajovodima. Uglavnom strašna hiperstimulacija, odmah ću biti hospitalizirana (idem za kakvih pola sata) i ne zna se što će biti. Ako beta ne poraste za 2 dana, kiretaža, a ako je plod negdje drugdje, zbog HS mi je ozbiljno ugrožen život. Srce mi je slomljeno na pola. Ne znam kad ću se opet moći javiti. Molite za nas

----------


## dorina199

:Love:  Molim za tebe beskrajno!!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

Vala, ne znam kolika je mogucnost da mozda jedan plod odustaje pa se beta nije pravilno poduplala... i moja beta se nije savrseno duplala pa je na kraju ispalo da su 2 gestacijske vrecice, ali jedan plod - vanishing twin sindrom.

u svakom slucaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

drzi se!

----------


## ina33

Draga ValaMala, u mojim si mislima, drži se  :Heart: !

----------


## Sela

*Valic* drz se..bude dobro!..mora.. :Heart:

----------


## rose

a joj ValaMala,jako mi je žao,ja ti došla čestitat na beti kad me dočekala ova vijest... ali još nije gotovo,iskreno se nadam sretnom završetku ove priče,drži se!!!

----------


## mravic

vala mala uz tebe smo, bice sve uredu

----------


## Sonja29

ValaMala drži se draga! Što se HS tiće znam kako ti je jer sam u istoj situaciji. Vibram da sve bude kako treba! Pozdrav i pusa i ostalim suborkama! Rijetko sam na netu pa kad se opravim javljat ću se češće.

----------


## mare41

Vala, doktori nam stalno ponavljaju da je dovoljno 60% povećanje bete nakon 48 sati, a ti to imaš, drži se, bit će sve dobro kad si pod nadzorom u bolnici. Javi nam preko nekog kako si.

----------


## artisan

vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drži se

----------


## nea0902

Mislim na tebe, glavu gore bit ce sve u redu Vala; mora!!!

----------


## marisela

Vala molim za tebe nadam se da će biti sve uredu čuvam fige drži se ..........

----------


## bugaboo

Vala drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nazalost niti ja nisam bolje, jucer smo saznali da je 1 bebici prestalo kucati srce sa 9 tjedana :Crying or Very sad: , za par dana idem u bolnicu na pretrage da napravimo sve kako bi 2. mrvica ostala s nama :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Vala*, biti će sve u redu, znam da se brineš i mislim puno na tebe! Javi se po nekome! **

----------


## Snekica

*bugaboo*, pa šta je ovo danas  :Shock:  tako mi je žao za bebicu  :Crying or Very sad:  koja je od sad anđeo čuvar svom braci/seki  :Love:

----------


## tajna30

ValaMala,drži se,molit ću za tebe i bebicu da na kraju dobro ispadne!

----------


## Marchie37

*ValaMala,* *bugaboo*, mislimo na vas, čuvajte se. Da sve dobro završi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> *ValaMala,* *bugaboo*, mislimo na vas, čuvajte se. Da sve dobro završi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## sara38

> *ValaMala,* *bugaboo*, mislimo na vas, čuvajte se. Da sve dobro završi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## kiki30

valamala,draga molit ću se za tebe..da se na kraju dobro završi.. :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jesi li betu u istol labu radila? to je jako bitno kod duplanja
*bugaboo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MASLINA1973

*ValaMala, bugaboo* - držite se. Mislim na vas i molit ću se za vas i vaše bebače.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure, beta nije dobro porasla 9dpt 274.5, danas 11dpt 422. Bila sam kod dr. kod Alebića, gestacijska se još ne vidi nigdje (a i ne mora), ali ju je tražio i po jajnicima i jajovodima. Uglavnom strašna hiperstimulacija, odmah ću biti hospitalizirana (idem za kakvih pola sata) i ne zna se što će biti. Ako beta ne poraste za 2 dana, kiretaža, a ako je plod negdje drugdje, zbog HS mi je ozbiljno ugrožen život. Srce mi je slomljeno na pola. Ne znam kad ću se opet moći javiti. Molite za nas


Možda se ipak sve na dobro okrene. Ni moja druga beta se nije pravilno poduplala. Vadila sam ih 4.
Tek kad je beta bila preko 2000 dr.me stavio na ultrazvuk.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*bugaboo*, drži se..

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala~~~~~da sve bude dobro

----------


## tlukaci5

vala mala drži se,molim se da sve bude u redu :Love:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* zao mi je, drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Valamala, bugaboo, držite se cure, da sve bude u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

> *ValaMala,* *bugaboo*, mislimo na vas, čuvajte se. Da sve dobro završi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


držite se cure i šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Vala drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Nazalost niti ja nisam bolje, jucer smo saznali da je 1 bebici prestalo kucati srce sa 9 tjedana, za par dana idem u bolnicu na pretrage da napravimo sve kako bi 2. mrvica ostala s nama


ovako je bilo kod nas isto u 90m tjednu ,jeli ti dr rekao polozaje beba?kod naj je ona kojoj je stalo srce bila iznad Lu i morala sam mirovati dok se plod neapsorbira u maternicu i sve je bilo ok.Moj savjet nemoj da ti dr spominje da se ta bebica ukloni jer mislim da se to neradi ali ima slučaj kad su pokusali i napravili sr...STO god da ti predloze trazi drugo misljenje ,kod nas se sve zavrsilo ok i tebi zelim isto

----------


## Alcantra

Draga ValaMala pomolit ću se za vas u nadi da će sve biti u redu. Držite se

----------


## andream

Vala, u mislima si nam, uistinu sam šokirana ovom tužnom vijesti. Držite se i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod.
Prijavljujem betu 14.6., ovaj put imamo trostruko za nadati se (3 embrija).

----------


## darmar

ValaMala u mojim molitvama ste, bit će dobro, mora i točka.
bugaboo tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , ti si mi bila nekako nada za postupak u Mb, baš sam bila sretna zbog tebe i tvoja me pozitivna beta jako razveselila, zato osjećam da će bebica imati junačko srce da izdrži gubitak svog anđela čuvara, sretno!
Andream da beta 14.06.bude makar troznamenkasta :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Love: Vala baš mi je žao 
Andream sretno!

----------


## tajna30

moja se beta i više nego poduplala,15dpt 225,2,danas 17dpt 627,9!!

za sve vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## darmar

tajana30 supeeeer!

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* nadam se da ce sve biti u redu.Malo me je strah te stimulacije ali sad ces biti u bolnici pod kontrolom tako da se nadam da ce se sve smiriti.Zao mi je zbog nepravilnog dupliranja bete,neznam jel mora bas biti 100 % poduplana ili je i 80% dovoljno kao kod tebe(ako se dobro razumijem u matematiku :Embarassed: ). Molim Boga da sve bude u redu.

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala* i *bugaboo*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak na kraju sve dobro završi!!!
*andream*, sjajan rezultat, evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!!!
*tajna30*, super za duplanje :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
I svim ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## miba

> *ValaMala,* *bugaboo*, mislimo na vas, čuvajte se. Da sve dobro završi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

beta se mora u roku 72 sata poduplati 100% sto bi Vala vjerujem kod tebe bilo da si vadila betu sutra ,a za HS se nadam da će biti OK
Andream za veliku beturinu 14.6 ili da vadis 13.6  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo i ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK
*tajna30* Čestitke na poduplanoj beti
*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagano čekanje i veliku betu

----------


## ksena28

tajna30  :Very Happy:  baš super!

beta se *UVIJEK ALI UVIJEK* ponavlja u istom labu, nemaju svi iste kriterije i ista mjerila...

----------


## ksena28

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebne vibrice za tebe

----------


## ježić

*ValaMala* i *bugaboo*, držite se cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve dobro završi!!!

*andream*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu!!!

*tajna30*, još jednom čestitam od srca, trudnice!!!

----------


## matahari

miša mu! držite se! 





> ValaMala u mojim molitvama ste, bit će dobro, mora i točka.
> bugaboo tako mi je žao , ti si mi bila nekako nada za postupak u Mb, baš sam bila sretna zbog tebe i tvoja me pozitivna beta jako razveselila, zato osjećam da će bebica imati junačko srce da izdrži gubitak svog anđela čuvara, sretno!
> Andream da beta 14.06.bude makar troznamenkasta

----------


## sretna35

> ValaMala u mojim molitvama ste, bit će dobro, mora i točka.
> bugaboo tako mi je žao , ti si mi bila nekako nada za postupak u Mb, baš sam bila sretna zbog tebe i tvoja me pozitivna beta jako razveselila, zato osjećam da će bebica imati junačko srce da izdrži gubitak svog anđela čuvara, sretno!
> Andream da beta 14.06.bude makar troznamenkasta


potpisujem i dodajem tajni30 čestitke na više nego duplanju

----------


## tikki

Vala draga, u našim ste molitvama da sve bude dobro... Užasno mi je žao što se dogodila HS i što se beta nije poduplala ( iako se nadam da je i ovih 80% dovoljno). Držim fige i mislim na tebe i nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro moći javiti sa sretnim novostima  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> *bugaboo i ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK
> *tajna30* Čestitke na poduplanoj beti
> *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lagano čekanje i veliku betu


X

----------


## tikki

Bugaboo žao mi je što se to dogodilo  :Love:  ~~~~~~~ da sve završi u najboljem redu

Tajna30 čestitke na lijepom duplanju i nadam se da će u tom tonu biti do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Draga *ValaMala* u mislima si mi i nadam se da ce sve ovo na dobro ispasti :Heart: 
Mislim da je tesko predvidjeti betu i njen rast kad su sva embrija u pitanju a ne zna se da li su se oba primila.
Negdje na rodi sam procitala da je hiperstimulacija cak pogodna za trudnocu, ne znam je li to tako i ne zelim sirioti dezinformacije, ali znam da sam tako procitala....
Mislim da je tvoja danasnja beta ipak lijepa i nije bas da je bila daleko od duplanja i molim se da ti sljedeca rasprsi negativne misli :Love: 
Cuvaj nam se i izdrzite svi tri!! :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Dobro jutro! 
Nadam se da negdje pijuckate jutarnju  :Coffee:  i zelim svima ugodan dan (jos malo pa vikend, za one koje rade...)!
*ValaMala* ~~~~ za tebe! Sto se tice rasta ß, mislim da se ona u pocetku i ne mora 100% duplati, da je i ovo dovoljno. Potpisujem cure, i ja sam cula da je HS dobra za trudnocu, nadam se samo da ces se uskoro bolje osjecati. 
*bugaboo* zao mi je, ali ~~~~~ za 2. bebicu da bude ok! 
*andream* ~~~~~~~~ do neba za uspjeh ovaj put
*tajna30*  :Very Happy: cestitam!

----------


## molu

*ValamMala* žao mi je. Držim fige da ipak bude sve ok.

*bugaboo*  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~ za malog borca

*tajna30*  :Very Happy:  za duplanje!
*andream* ~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!

----------


## Jesen82

Vala draga...mislim na tebe....jako jako i držim fige i molim se da sve bude ok na kraju...drži mi se...

----------


## kiki30

valamala,nadam se da si danas bolje,mislim na tebe....
tajna ,čestitam  da sve bude kako treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala* mislim na tebe...nadam se da se bolje osjecas.Nadam se skorim lijepim vijestima od tebe. :Love:

----------


## frka

> *ValamMala* žao mi je. Držim fige da ipak bude sve ok.
> 
> *bugaboo*  i ~~~~~~~~ za malog borca
> 
> *tajna30*  za duplanje!
> *andream* ~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!


*X*

----------


## nata

> Nazalost niti ja nisam bolje, jucer smo saznali da je 1 bebici prestalo kucati srce sa 9 tjedana, za par dana idem u bolnicu na pretrage da napravimo sve kako bi 2. mrvica ostala s nama


Bugaboo  :Love: 

I kod mene identična situacija. Prošli tjedan bila sam u bolnici, druga bebica raste i napreduje te su svi nalazi uredni i sterilni...molim Boga da tako i ostane. Tužna sam, ali znam da ne smijem previše biti zbog druge bebe, a opet radosna jer je jedna još s nama...iskreno se nadam da bude sve ok.

Šaljem svima kojima treba čarobne vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo i nata*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  aj bože dragi pa šta je ovo  :Crying or Very sad: 
Da li su vam u startu oba ploda bila jednako velika ili je jedan bio manji, a drugi veći? Protrnula sam od straha  :Sad: 
Držite se drage moje i sada morate biti hrabre i pozitivne za ovo maleno srčeko koje je ostalo  :Heart:  i koje ne ide nikuda!

----------


## Kadauna

ajme koje vijesti ovih dana  :Sad: ( držite se cure, šaljem vam brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *ValaMala, Bugaboo i Nata*

----------


## ptica1

ValaMala, naravno da ćemo moliti za tebe da sve ispadne ok, ja se nadam da hoće. Drži se!

----------


## bugaboo

> Da li su vam u startu oba ploda bila jednako velika ili je jedan bio manji, a drugi veći? Protrnula sam od straha 
> Držite se drage moje i sada morate biti hrabre i pozitivne za ovo maleno srčeko koje je ostalo  i koje ne ide nikuda!


Na prvom UZV-u sa 6+4 su obe mrvice bile jednako velike i dr rekao da sve izgleda savrseno, nema konkretnog razloga zasto se 1 mrvica ugasila, samo komentar da se to cesto zna desiti. Nemoj se ti bojati, mazi bushu i pricaj mrvicama, bit ce sve ok i za godinu dana ces setati sa duplim kolicima :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Drage, prenosim vam pozdrave od *ValeMale*. Poručuje vam da je u bolnici do daljnjega i da se doktori bore za nju i bebicu. Puno vam zahvaljuje i zamolila vas je da i dalje budu u vašim molitvama...  :Heart: 


"Sto godina" me nije bilo na odbrojavanjima, a eto me sad da vam prenesem poruku naše prekrasne ValeMale... 

Draga, neka i ovdje bude da ste mi u mislima i molitvama i šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca :Heart:

----------


## marisela

ValaMala sve za tebe i tvoju malenu mrvicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i molim se za tebe i tvoje maleno.

----------


## tikki

Shanti super da si nam javila vijesti od naše drage ValeMale. Mi se i dalje molimo za nju i bebicu da sve završi na dobro. 

šumskica nemoj se zabrinjavati, uživaj, mazi bušu i pričaj mrvicama...  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i za mrvicu

*Shanti* navrati nam češće, lijepo te čuti, a uvijek je lijepo vidjeti tvoj avatar!

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i mrvicu/mrvice! za brze vesele vijesti od vas dvije možda i tri  :Smile: 
*Shanti*  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

valamala,šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoju mrvicu..mislimo na tebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nea0902

U molitvi i mislima si Vala  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala mala još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i bebu

----------


## tantolina

Cure ja sam sutra na punkciji....kaže doktor 5-6 folikula za punktirat....ja jako zadovoljna - do sad je max 2....malo me je frka....ali to mi je uvijek tako pred punkciju....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome za što treba

----------


## kiki30

tantolina ~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju  :Smile:

----------


## miba

tantolina -opusti se i misli na svog anđela koji te čeka- sretno i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

uf, kakve vijesti ovih dana
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## crvenkapica77

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno za  bugaboo !!!(zao mi je zbog  mrvice )
i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  nasu ValaMala !!!!

----------


## Reni76

vijesti nisu baš najljepše, ali znam ja da će to sve biti dobro
Shanti baš lijepo što si navratila :Kiss:  
tantolina sretno na punkciji
Vala Mala nadam se da će sve biti u redu
boogabo i nata, žao mi je cure, ali osmijeh na lica jer drugi malac to osjeti

----------


## Snekica

tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju punkciju!  :Zaljubljen:  (jel sam preskromna ako ti zaželim sve folikule pune i da te ništa ne boli???)

----------


## ptica1

> tantolina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju punkciju!  (jel sam preskromna ako ti zaželim sve folikule pune i da te ništa ne boli???)


Potpisujem.

Ja sutra 8dc prva folikulometrije, iako sam ja jučer bila kod svog soc gin da provjerim dali mi je cista pukla i ja hvala Bogu nema je više. Endom je 7,2, a na svakom jajniku po 5-6 folikula od 10-12 mm.

----------


## Ambra

Tantolina, sjedila si kraj mene u četvrtak kada sam je išla na transfer!

Želim ti bezbolnu punkciju i da se tvoje stanice lijepo oplode puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danas!

----------


## rozalija

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe draga da sve bude ok. :Love:  :Love: 
nata,bugaboo žao mi je cure zbog gubitka bebice ali probajte biti optimistične zbog druge mrvice koja treba vaš optimizam. :Love: 
tantolina~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju.
Shanti velika  :Kiss: za tebe i za mrvicu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo i ja došla s punkcije i na veliko iznenađenje i mene i doktora imamo 3 j.s.

----------


## Snekica

*Ptica1* super rezultat (ja to samo mogu sanjati  :Sad: )! 
*Mali Mimi* braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavo!!! 1000000000000000000000000 x~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za party u labu!

----------


## kiara79

> Evo i ja došla s punkcije i na veliko iznenađenje i mene i doktora imamo 3 j.s.


bravo draga.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
gdje si u postupku i sa kojom terapijom??

----------


## sara38

*ValaMala* u mislima si nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina* za veseli party ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Mali Mimi

U Rijeci, samo klomifeni

----------


## Mury

> *ValaMala* u mislima si nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina* za veseli party ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


xxxxxxxxxx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tantolina

Evo da se i ja javim......dobili smo 4 jajne stanice :Shock: ....punkcija ko punkcija nije bila strašna ali desni jajnik mi je malo zabačen pa dok si ga je namjestio strašnoooo......sad čekamo utorak i ako bude sve ok čekamo četvrtak i blastice......hvala na dobrim željama i vibricama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome za što treba

----------


## Ambra

mala mimi i tantolina ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## innu

> *ValaMala* u mislima si nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina* za veseli party ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


*x*

----------


## kerolajn5

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve prođe sa pozitivnim ishodom !drži se                                                                                                 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima ostalima budite jake :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mali Mimi, Tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ za ljubav u labu
*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekanje

----------


## tikki

> *ValaMala* u mislima si nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> *Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina* za veseli party ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!



veliki potpis! Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Ela28

ValaMala drži se nadam se da će ipak sve biti dobro  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Drage, prenosim vam pozdrave od *ValeMale*. Poručuje vam da je u bolnici do daljnjega i da se doktori bore za nju i bebicu. Puno vam zahvaljuje i zamolila vas je da i dalje budu u vašim molitvama...


*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*Shanti*

----------


## sretna35

i ja mislim na te ValaMala i u mojim si molitvama

Shanti  :Heart:

----------


## dorina199

ValaMala drži se.
Mi smo obavili transfer danas i dobili dvije točkice na čuvanje.

----------


## Sela

*Valamala* uspjet cete ti i bebica!!Mislim na vas!

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*dorina199*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## Snekica

dorina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije hrabre točkice!  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar party!

*dorina199*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!

----------


## dani82

> *Mali Mimi* i *Tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar party!
> 
> *dorina199*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!


Potpis!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## darmar

Mali Mimi i Tantolina ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ za nezaboravan tulum :Smile: 
ValaMala držite se, molitve su upućene za vas!
dorina199 samo opušteno, mrvice će se lijepo ugnijezditi i ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da beta bude makar troznamenkasta :Smile:

----------


## inana

kaj da mislim, trebala bi dobiti za dva dana mengu, kalendarski, ali inače u to vrijeme, i dva tjedna prije- boli me maternica, cicke mi budu ko baloni, ma koma samo takva, a sada- ništa, cicke ni napete niti me bole, maternicu baš ne osjetim... i kaj da mislim, prije dva dana malo prokrvarim, i jučer malo, onak, ko jedan ... šljap , kak da nazovem to, i danas niš, sad samo mrvicu- smečkasta crtica od koja 4 cm... kaj da mislim?

----------


## Mury

> kaj da mislim, trebala bi dobiti za dva dana mengu, kalendarski, ali inače u to vrijeme, i dva tjedna prije- boli me maternica, cicke mi budu ko baloni, ma koma samo takva, a sada- ništa, cicke ni napete niti me bole, maternicu baš ne osjetim... i kaj da mislim, prije dva dana malo prokrvarim, i jučer malo, onak, ko jedan ... šljap , kak da nazovem to, i danas niš, sad samo mrvicu- smečkasta crtica od koja 4 cm... kaj da mislim?


*inana*, takve iste simptome i takvo isto krvaruckanje sam ja imala kad sam zatrudnila u siječnju ove godine - krvaruckanje čak krenulo 3 dana prije očekivane M, ja si milsim baš je poranila, pa onda mi stane, pa opet krene...., mada je nažalost loše završilo :Sad: . Ali ja vjerujem da sam tada znala da imam trombofiliju, i da sam bila na heparinu da bi moja mrvica i ostala sa mnom..ajde se ti ljepo testiraj, pa nam javi finu vijest, evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Mali Mimi*, i tebi šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~za dobar tulum!!!

----------


## lucija83

> Evo i ja došla s punkcije i na veliko iznenađenje i mene i doktora imamo 3 j.s.


Super, super!!! evo još za dalje vibriram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala cure nadam se da se sutra neću razočarati

----------


## Šiškica

Moja bebica je 6.3 mm i kuca joj  :Heart: .... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravic

kako lepa vest, bravo za bebicu

----------


## kiki30

šiškice,super...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam na srčeku..

----------


## andream

Šiškice, baš si me obradovala, čestitam! A sad se opusti i uživaj sljedećih osam mjeseci.

----------


## lucija83

> Moja bebica je 6.3 mm i kuca joj ....


prekrasno!!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

Siskice, bravo za  :Heart: !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mali Mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trostruko iznenadjenje!!!

----------


## ina33

ValaMala, vibrice!!!

Bugaboo, žao mi je i sretno!

Andream, Mali Mimi, sretno!!!

----------


## sara38

> Hvala cure nadam se da se sutra neću razočarati


Ma koje razočaranje, vratit će oni tebe za peti dan  :Yes: ! Vidimo se sutra.

----------


## innu

> Hvala cure nadam se da se sutra neću razočarati


 ni slučajno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!!



> Moja bebica je 6.3 mm i kuca joj ....


bravo, bravo! :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*Šiškica*

a ja prijavljujem negativnu aspiraciju u femarskom ciklusu, na jesen nova stimulacija :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

hej curke koliko treba bevactidu da izađe iz organizma???

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*ValaMala* stalno iscekujem dobre vijesti :Love: 
Nadam se da ces nam brzo doci tu i objaviti kako je sve super :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

> hej curke koliko treba bevactidu da izađe iz organizma???


meni su rekli 5-7 dana... ja sam radila test 8 dana nakon zadnjeg.. ali znam da su neke cure radile ranije

----------


## Mury

*Šiškice*, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Pirica*,jako mi je žao, drži se draga, i evo ti već ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jesenski postupak!
*ValaMala*, čekamo dobre vijesti i dalje vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tikki

Šiškice prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen: 

Pirica žao mi je... Drži se draga... držim fige za jesen!

Mali mimi ~~~~~~~ za dalje

ValaMala i dalje si nam u molitvama, nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro javiti s najljepšim vijestima.

----------


## aleksandraj

> Šiškice prekrasne vijesti 
> 
> Pirica žao mi je... Drži se draga... držim fige za jesen!
> 
> Mali mimi ~~~~~~~ za dalje
> 
> ValaMala i dalje si nam u molitvama, nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro javiti s najljepšim vijestima.


Sve receno, pa samo potpisujem

----------


## Charlie

*Šiškice* prekrasno  :Heart: 
*pirica* baš mi je žao...šaljem zagrljaj.
*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marisela

Curke samo da vam nešto malo napišem o ValaMalenoj čule smo se danas još uvjek je na infuziji a malena mrvica je još uvjek tu nadam se da će tako i biti ali nisu još utvrdili gdje je jer je još rano da je gledaju ultrazvukom......zato curke samo molitva za našu malenu i njenu mrvicu....

----------


## mravic

bas mi je drago da je sve uredu ValaMala napred

----------


## marisela

ValaMala od sveg srca ti želim  da malena mrva, na tvom pregledu bude u maminoj buši i da tu ostane narednih 9 mjeseci čvrsto čuvajući se za svoju mamu, koja je voli više i od svog života.... Mila za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tvoju malenu mrvicu, i znaj da mislimo na tebe i ako nisi u mogućnosti da to vidiš.

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*, drži se draga, evo još malo vibri za tebe i tvoju malu mrvicu, da ju čim prije ugledaš u svome trbuščiću~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Šiškice prekrasne vijesti 
> 
> Pirica žao mi je... Drži se draga... držim fige za jesen!
> 
> Mali mimi ~~~~~~~ za dalje
> 
> ValaMala i dalje si nam u molitvama, nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro javiti s najljepšim vijestima.


Potpisujem!

----------


## mare41

tigrical~~~~~~~~~~~~da ostane samo duga bez kiše još 8 i po mjeseci :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Šiškice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu i malo kucavo srčeko!

Pirice, žao mi je. Želim ti puno sreće u jesenskom postupku!

ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvicu i da ju čim prije ugledaš!

Mali Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, sretno danas!

tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da te beta uskoro na veliko obraduje!

I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## kiki30

> Šiškice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu i malo kucavo srčeko!
> 
> Pirice, žao mi je. Želim ti puno sreće u jesenskom postupku!
> 
> ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvicu i da ju čim prije ugledaš!
> 
> Mali Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, sretno danas!
> 
> tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da te beta uskoro na veliko obraduje!
> ...


Potpisujem!!!!

----------


## tantolina

Idem pomalo za Ri vidjet kako su moji embrijići.....nadam se da je sve ok i da ću u čet. natrag po njih....

----------


## tikki

> Curke samo da vam nešto malo napišem o ValaMalenoj čule smo se danas još uvjek je na infuziji a malena mrvica je još uvjek tu nadam se da će tako i biti ali nisu još utvrdili gdje je jer je još rano da je gledaju ultrazvukom......zato curke samo molitva za našu malenu i njenu mrvicu....


ValaMala nadam se da će uzv pokazati da se mrvica smjestila baš tamo gdje joj je mjesto, u maminu bušu. Jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za to.  U mislima i u molitvama ste nam! Čuvajte se!

----------


## kiki30

valamala,mislimo na tebe i tvoju mrvicu~~~~~~~~~
tantolina i tebi puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice i transfer

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Šiškice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu i malo kucavo srčeko!
> 
> Pirice, žao mi je. Želim ti puno sreće u jesenskom postupku!
> 
> ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvicu i da ju čim prije ugledaš!
> 
> Mali Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, sretno danas!
> 
> tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da te beta uskoro na veliko obraduje!
> ...



... i dodajem još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## rozalija

> Šiškice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu i malo kucavo srčeko!
> 
> Pirice, žao mi je. Želim ti puno sreće u jesenskom postupku!
> 
> ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvicu i da ju čim prije ugledaš!
> 
> Mali Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, sretno danas!
> 
> tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da te beta uskoro na veliko obraduje!
> ...


X

ValaMala još dodatnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe draga, da sve bude ok. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala Mala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

*tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer u četvrtak!

----------


## sara38

Prijavljujem sutra štopericu i punkciju u petak (16dc).  :Smile:

----------


## nata

Šiškice,  :Klap:  za maleno srčeko. Želim ti mirni i uredni nastavak trudnoće.

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica smjesti na pravo mjesto!!

----------


## tigrical

> Prijavljujem sutra štopericu i punkciju u petak (16dc).


 :Heart:

----------


## Lua

> Prijavljujem sutra štopericu i punkciju u petak (16dc).


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## innu

> Prijavljujem sutra štopericu i punkciju u petak (16dc).


~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak i najbolji mogući ishod!

----------


## tantolina

vratili mi jednu osmostaničnu mrvicu...kaže biologica savršenu...sad slijedi čekanje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> vratili mi jednu osmostaničnu mrvicu...kaže biologica savršenu...sad slijedi čekanje
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih


 
evo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malu osmicu  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Tantolina šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## dani82

*sara38* za punkciju i lijepe js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tantolina* za savršenu mrvicu, da se čvrsto primi za maminu bušu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ValaMala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shanti

Molitve i čarobne vibrice upućene ValiMali čini se da djeluju  :Heart: 

*ValaMala* mi je javila da je danas, na 4+4, na uzv viđena gestacijska vrećica. I dalje je na infuziji, ali doktori su jako zadovoljni. Beskrajno hvali dr. Kniewalda, da je čekao poslije njezinog uzv i zagrlio je od sreće što je uzv donio dobre vijesti... 

Draga, i dalje molim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*Visibaba, Mare39, Sretna35, Ina33, Pirica, Snekica, Reni76, Rozalija, Tigrical* i ostalim znanicama od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kod mene su se 2 oplodila i vratili mi jednog 5 st.i jednog 8 st. 
drago mi je za Valu Malu

----------


## ivica_k

> *sara38* za punkciju i lijepe js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *tantolina* za savršenu mrvicu, da se čvrsto primi za maminu bušu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *ValaMala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Mali Mimi~~~~~~~~~~~~nek mrve lijepo rastu, na sigurnom su!

----------


## sara38

*Mali Mimi* bravo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: .
*ValaMala*  :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## nea0902

Svim curama šaljem vibrice a posebne Vali  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*ValaMala* super za gestacijsku  :Very Happy:  za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*MalaMimi* sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vita22

*Tantolina,Mali MIMI* čuvajte ri mrvice .............*Sara 38....Valamala..........TigricaL*

----------


## Mury

> *Tantolina,Mali MIMI* čuvajte ri mrvice .............*Sara 38....Valamala..........TigricaL*


xxxx, i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## kiki30

valamala,super vijesti i dalje ćemo mislit na tebe....
mali mimi,čuvaj svoje mrvice i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
tantolina i za tvoju mrvicu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

> *sara38* za punkciju i lijepe js ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *tantolina* za savršenu mrvicu, da se čvrsto primi za maminu bušu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *ValaMala*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


trudničice naša ja ću te samo potpisati!!

----------


## capka

> Svim curama šaljem vibrice a posebne Vali


*X*

----------


## The Margot

Cure, je li zna netko kako je ValaMala?

----------


## kitty

> Šiškice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu i malo kucavo srčeko!
> 
> Pirice, žao mi je. Želim ti puno sreće u jesenskom postupku!
> 
> ValaMala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju hrabru mrvicu i da ju čim prije ugledaš!
> 
> Mali Mimi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, sretno danas!
> 
> tigrical, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, da te beta uskoro na veliko obraduje!
> ...


*X*

i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tantolinu i saru38!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Bravo za ValuMalu i njezinog malog borca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## sissy75

> Cure, je li zna netko kako je ValaMala?


11 postova iznad tvog  :Smile: )
ValaMala bravoooo!!!

----------


## The Margot

> 11 postova iznad tvog )
> ValaMala bravoooo!!!


Hvala sissy75 - tražila sam njen avatar, zato nisam skužila!
 :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## ježić

tantolina i Mali Mimi, bravo za vaše mrvice! Nek se čvrsto prime za mame!

sara38, sretno u petak, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe jajne stanice!

ValaMala, bravo! Sretno dalje!

----------


## sali

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u petak i super js  :Zaljubljen: 
*Tantolina, Mali Mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za mrvice, da se čvrsto prime za svoje mamice
*ValaMala* bravo  :Very Happy: 
*Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju u petak i super js 
> *Tantolina, Mali Mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bravo za mrvice, da se čvrsto prime za svoje mamice
> *ValaMala* bravo 
> *Tigrical* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 šlepam se i potpisujem!!!!!!!!
sali kako živci?? još tjedan dana! držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Tartolina* i *Mali Mimi* za mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara38* za punkciju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ValaMala*, sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Tartolina,Mali Mimi šaljem vibrice za mrvice,
Saro tebi za uspješnu punkciju,
ValaMala sretno i vibre za malog borca,
Tigrical :Zaljubljen: 
Pirice :Love: 
svim ostalim suborkama vibre za dalje i ako sam što propustila!
Kod mene još jedno veliko ništa ali ja već planiram što i kako dalje :Wink:

----------


## tigrical

*Sonja29*

----------


## mare41

> *Sonja29*


 X

----------


## ježić

Sonja29, žao mi je  :Love: .

----------


## alma_itd

*Sonja 29* zao mi  :Love:  je i divim se tvojoj upornosti.Nadam se da ce te dragi Bog uskoro i nagraditi.

----------


## rozalija

> *Sonja 29* zao mi  je i divim se tvojoj upornosti.Nadam se da ce te dragi Bog uskoro i nagraditi.


X
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## seka35

juce bila na ultrazvuku ,sve ok . bebica napreduje,odgovara sve savrseno tjednima i nosim naseg sina!

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29 jako jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

sonja draga,jako mi je žao  :Love: 
seka,super..bravo za sinčića  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

Drage moje evo brzinski da vam pošaljem brdo vibrica svima kome trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tužnicama  :Love: 

A posebno moram
*Tigrical*  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Sara38*  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Puse svima od nas  :Wink:

----------


## Ćiro

Malička cujem da je sve ok sada;super si sve pošla;prijateljica sa Vuk Vrhovca

----------


## tantolina

Cranky Sara je prava ljepotica...................

----------


## Mury

*Sonja29*, jako mi je žao!!! Ali bravo za stav, i neka ti Bog dadne snage i što prije ono što zaista s takvom upornošću zasužuješ!!!
*seka35*, super za malog dečkića, neka i dalje sao fino raste  :Very Happy: !
*cranky*, vau koju si ljepoticu rodila!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

od mene nista ovaj put. idemo opet u prag u 8. ili 9. mjesecu. i dobro sam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od srca  i  
jos  puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  valamala  !!!!

----------


## cranky

Hvala drage moje  :Grin: 
I vama želim isto ubrzo  :Yes:

----------


## Charlie

*Sonja29, OKNP* žao mi je da ovaj puta nije uspjelo i ~~~~~ za vaše nove planove  :Heart: 
*Cranky* predivna vam je djevojčica!!!
*Mali Mimi, Tantolina* ~~~~~~~ da se malci čvrsto uhvate
*Sara38, zlatta* sretno sutra na punkcijama!

----------


## mravic

oknp, ja se nadam sledeci da je dobitni...pozzz

----------


## MASLINA1973

> juce bila na ultrazvuku ,sve ok . bebica napreduje,odgovara sve savrseno tjednima i nosim naseg sina!


Seka35, čestitam ti od srca. Pratim te otkako sam se aktivirala na forumu i želim ti svu sreću :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Dbrjtr,curke,kuham i nudim mirisnu kavicu :Coffee:  za sve pikalice,smrkalice,vrijednice,borilice,trudnice i trudilice, cekalice i jurisnice,nadalice i mislilice,tuznice i sretnice,hrabrice i kukavice..za
 same lijepe vijesti danas!! :Yes: 

Special pozz novim curkama sa foruma Ceska(bas je bilo ugodno druzenje)! :Heart: 
*Seka* sretno sa sinom(i muzem)! :Wink:

----------


## frka

Sela je sve lijepo rekla  :Smile: 

svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pozdrav!

----------


## Snekica

Sela, fina ti je ta kavica! Baš prija!  :Zaljubljen:   Sve šta si napisala ne mogu ni popamtiti pa samo potpisujem  :Grin:

----------


## dorina199

Tantolina, Mali Mimi za mrvice i da vam čekanje brzo prođe a beta bude velika ~~~~~~~
Vala Mala bravo i drži se!
Sonja29 :Love: 

Svima svega što im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cranky predivna ti je mala :Heart: 
dorina199 i tebi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
još za Saru38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Idme se prijaviti sama moderatorici zbog ovog: http://oi54.tinypic.com/ncgo3t.jpg, al još mi je jače u svijetlu moje današnje negativne bete :Smile: .

----------


## frka

> Idme se prijaviti sama moderatorici zbog ovog: http://oi54.tinypic.com/ncgo3t.jpg, al još mi je jače u svijetlu moje današnje negativne bete.


mare, zao mi je zbog bete  :Love: 

ali link  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## molu

mare  :Love:

----------


## sara38

> Idme se prijaviti sama moderatorici zbog ovog: http://oi54.tinypic.com/ncgo3t.jpg, al još mi je jače u svijetlu moje današnje negativne bete.


Mare  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

> Dbrjtr,curke,kuham i nudim mirisnu kavicu za sve pikalice,smrkalice,vrijednice,borilice,trudnice i trudilice, cekalice i jurisnice,nadalice i mislilice,tuznice i sretnice,hrabrice i kukavice..za
> same lijepe vijesti danas!!


pridruzujem se i potpisujem
*Sela*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

> Idme se prijaviti sama moderatorici zbog ovog: http://oi54.tinypic.com/ncgo3t.jpg, al još mi je jače u svijetlu moje današnje negativne bete.


o *mare41* tako mi je zao zbog bete :Sad:  :Sad:  :Love: 

a slika :Laughing: . nazalost istovremeno i zalosno.

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Love: , OKNP...  :Love:  Baš mi žao... 
I dalje od sveg srca navijam za vas.  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*mare*, žao mi je..

----------


## lucija83

> Idme se prijaviti sama moderatorici zbog ovog: http://oi54.tinypic.com/ncgo3t.jpg, al još mi je jače u svijetlu moje današnje negativne bete.


Jako mi je žao, drž se.doći će jednom kraj i negativnim betama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mare :Love: 
al link je zakon :Yes:

----------


## sali

*Mare, OKNP, Sonja29*  :Love:  
link je zakon  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## gupi51

Mare, jako, jako mi je žao. Baš sam se ponadala da je ovaj put onaj dobitni.  :Love:

----------


## Becky

Da vas sve malo razveselim i ohrabrim.......isti post je i na "Nakon transfera", ali evo i ovdje, da vas sve podigne... 
Danas *12 dnt- beta 90* (da zaokružim).
Priča ide ovako: 4 stimulirana ciklusa- ništa. Sva 4 puta mirovala i uglavnom ležala. 
5. pokušaj- prirodnjak (1.puta). Ne da nisam mirovala, nego sam radila normalno (osim što nisam dežurala, što mi je inače u opisu posla), ponašala se normalno, kuhala, čistila, odlazila u dućan i nosila teške vrećice, nisam uopće razmišljala o postupku. 13.dnt- beta 113,0, za 2 dana 189,0- rezultat je mlada dama koja će uskoro 4 godine.
6. pokušaj, ovaj pokušaj- ponovno prirodnjak, vratili mi 4-stanični embrij 2.dan nakon aspiracije. Na dan transfera sam glumila da mirujem, ma tko uopće može ležati s 4-godišnjim tsunamijem?!? Već sam preksutra bila dežurna. U ova 2 tjedna sam normalno radila, i na poslu i u kući, bila 3x dežurna uz naravno nespavanje i maksimalni stres, odradila i žešću virozu s temperaturom, mirovala sam samo kad sam spavala... i to je to, evo današnja beta je gore napisana. Kaže dr da je za 12 dnt sasvim uredna, ponovit ćemo ju za 4 dana, daj Bože da naraste....... 
Simptomi? Izgleda da nisu samo od Utrogestana. Ipak se osjećam trudno- sise bole i velike su, umornija sam nego inače, stalno ili imam temp oko 37 ili ako ju i nemam osjećam se "temperaturno", trbuh napuhan, sad ko da me pere PMS, par dana nakon ET su me boljeli jajnici a 5-6 dnt sam osjećala probadanja dolje nisko. 
Mislim, nadam se i vjerujem, da će sve biti o.k. Samo da beta za 4 dana naraste.....
Pusa svima i glavu gore, ja sam očiti primjer da se može, i to u uvjetima koji nisu baš otptimalni- prirodnjak, posao, stres, nemirovanje, dežurstva, viroza uz temperaturu, radovi po kući... 
Sretno svim čekalicama!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Becky, čestitam! (već sam prije rekla da si trudnica :Smile: )
Thanks svima na tješenju.

----------


## maca papucarica

Becky  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , a svim tužnicama (na žalost ima vas) veeeliki zagrljaj i ~~~~~~ da što prije prebrode gubitak i marširaju u nove pobjede!

----------


## kiara79

mare draga,baš mi je žao.. :Love: 

ali link je.. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Gabi25

Becky čestitam!!!

mare užasno mi je žao  :Sad:  grlim te puno puno

----------


## ruža82

Mare :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Mare41, stvarno mi je žao.

----------


## ježić

Mare, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## ježić

Becky, čestitam od srca!

----------


## Mury

Becky, čestitke  :Very Happy: 
mare41, jako, jako mi je žao!!! Drži se, i znaj da ti od srca želim da ti već sljedeći postupak urodi plodom!

----------


## mare41

Vratile se rode :Klap: , evo da skuham  :Coffee: 
Becky, čestitke!
prag, nadam se da možemo čestitati
Iva Mia, nestrpljivo čekamo da javiš što se događalo posljednih par dana.
I sve novosti na sunce :Smile: .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Eh curke moje proradile rode....moja beta jučer 16 dnt je 420  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Ajme, draga Iva Mia, čestitam!!!!!!! Predivno! :Very Happy: Kad je prvi UZV? Mijenjaj potpis :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Iva Mia, čestitike  :Very Happy: !!! Prekrasno, i to iz zamrznutih j.s.!!! Cure moje svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Eh curke moje proradile rode....moja beta jučer 16 dnt je 420


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## Charlie

Iva Mia čestitam!!!

----------


## tigrical

*Iva Mia* čestitam!

*Sali i Nina32* čestitke za super bete  :Very Happy: 

*Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ajme, draga Iva Mia, čestitam!!!!!!! Predivno!Kad je prvi UZV? Mijenjaj potpis


curke beta je bila 10 dnt 23...a 16 dnt 420...dr kaze da nema potrebe ponavljati....u utorak smo na prvom UZV-u...nadam se da će sve biti ok  :Smile: 

curke svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve  :Smile: 


e da od jučer sam bockalica heparina....što se mora nije teško  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

IVa Mia Bravo!!!!

----------


## mare41

> *Iva Mia* čestitam!
> 
> *Sali i Nina32* čestitke za super bete 
> 
> *Sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 X bravo Rijeka!

----------


## molu

Iva Mia čestitke!!!!! :Very Happy: 

I konačno proradio forum! Jeeee! :Very Happy:

----------


## laky

hm čekamo još jednu betu od 14.06 valjda će nam se javiti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

cestitke novim betalicama!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

svima kojima trebaju vibriceeee do nebaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Eh curke moje proradile rode....moja beta jučer 16 dnt je 420


 ajme majko  kako su mi falile rode  , iva-mia  nonstop sam na tebe mislila  poslije one male bete, kako je sta je....  i  sad vidim  imas odlicnu betu
CESTITAM  od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš mi je drago da je proradio forum
čestitam novim trudnicama
i svim čekalicama puno sreće

----------


## ina33

Čestitam svima, a posebno Iva Miji i držim palčeve velike!!!

----------


## kiki30

čestitke novim trudnicama...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

> hm čekamo još jednu betu od 14.06 valjda će nam se javiti


laky, ako misliš na nas - tu smo,za sada pozitivni.  :Smile:  današnja beta se i više nego poduplala .-)

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Very Happy: !!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Juhuuuu...proradio forum :Very Happy:  Cure moje drage da znate samo kako ste mi nedostajale.Evo mog izvjestaja: u utorak vracena dva smrzlica i isto vece sam pocela sa fragminom. Beta 27.06. a do tad trening zivaca :Wink:

----------


## Svetlana123

Andream svaka cast!!!! Navijamo za dalje da sve bude kako treba!!! Kako mi dajete nadu, ja imam 40+!!! Uraaaaa!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> laky, ako misliš na nas - tu smo,za sada pozitivni.  današnja beta se i više nego poduplala .-)


Čestitam!

----------


## Svetlana123

Ima li vesti o Vala Mala?

----------


## nina32

Nema roda par dana , a kad ono gnijezda prepuna  jaja :Smile: 
Čestitke *Andream, Iva Mia, Sali, Becky*
Svima ostalima šaljem  puno dobrih vibri i pozitivnih misli!!!  :Very Happy: 
I na kraju-moj jučerašnji dobitni broj * 1311*, 14 dan transfer 2 blastociste. Još uvijek ne mogu doći k sebi :Shock:

----------


## Snekica

KOnačno proradio forum, rode moje kako ste mi samo falile!!!  :Kiss: 
*Andream, Iva Mia, Sali, Becky, nina32* , čestitam vam od  :Heart:  i od sad da vam sve bude školski! Bravo, možda je server morao pasti da u tom periodu bude toliko lijepih beta!  :Very Happy: 
*alma_itd* sad vibramo za tebe i tvoje smrzliće! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitke svim friškim trudnicama!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Kako lijepe vijesti nakon toliko dana bez foruma!

----------


## Marnie

Čestitam svim trudnicama :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Preskace uze:  :Joggler:

----------


## kiara79

X

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~
za sve što vam treba!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lua

Proradio je,proradio  :Very Happy: 

Čestitke novim trudnicama.... jeeeeeeeeeee  :Preskace uze: 

Sara38 posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

svima puno dobrih vibrica i pozdrava!  :Kiss:

----------


## kiara79

ajme,htjela sam citirati snekicu... :Rolling Eyes:  :Embarassed:

----------


## sara38

*Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* iskrene čestitke trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

U ovom iščekivanju da proradi forum, moja punkcija prošla sa 6 js. 
Treći dan su vraćena 3 odlična (kažu) embrija, sva 3 osmostanična. 
Hvala cure svima na mobitelskim vibricama  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## laky

> laky, ako misliš na nas - tu smo,za sada pozitivni.  današnja beta se i više nego poduplala .-)


da da čestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tina2701

*Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* čestitam.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Proradio je,proradio 
> 
> Čestitke novim trudnicama.... jeeeeeeeeeee 
> 
> Sara38 posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima puno dobrih vibrica i pozdrava!


 
Trudnice, cestitke...jos vas sve nisam ni uspjela pohvatati

----------


## Cannisa

Čestitke svim friškim trudnicama i budućim tatama, čekalacama vibrice do neba.........
Kod mene još jedan neuspjeh i još jedna u nizu negativnih beta  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Čestitke svim friškim trudnicama i budućim tatama, čekalacama vibrice do neba.........
> Kod mene još jedan neuspjeh i još jedna u nizu negativnih beta


Draga  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Hvala Vam svima .... ja sam sretna; al nekako ne potpuno...nemojte me krivo shvatiti....al štrepim da mi se ne bih opet ponovio scenarij biokemijske.....nadam se da neće....

----------


## Šiškica

andream čestitam  :Very Happy:  prekrasne vijesti  :Heart: 

I ostalim curama također čestitam na pozitivnim betama  :Klap: .. ne mogu sve poloviti.. :Yes:

----------


## coolerica

mare  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Jel ko zna sto o Vali ???

----------


## mare41

coolerica, big kiss tebi i ljepotici
andream, čestitkeeee!
Cannisa :Love: 
Draga prag, čestitam i ovdje!!!!!!!

----------


## innu

drage trudnice, čestitke od :Heart: 
drage čekalice~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba!
drage tužnice :Love: 
evo, i ja od danas čekalica bete, vraćene mi dvije mrve!
pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## matahari

x




> *Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* čestitam.....

----------


## ježić

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama!

Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!

A svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što im treba!

----------


## Dodirko

Čestitam novim trudnicama!!!!   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

*Andream *

----------


## Vojvođanka

VELIKE ČESTITKE FRIŠKIM TRUDNICAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(posebno onima s riječke kave  :Smile: )
i puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine za čekalice bete

----------


## tikki

vratio nam se forum... i to sa toliko lijepih vijesti  :Smile:  

čestitke svim trudnicama  :Zaljubljen:  ...i naravno zagrljaji  tužnicama  :Love: 

vala puno sam mislila na vas i nadam se da ćeš nam uskoro javiti dobre novosti  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

> *Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* iskrene čestitke trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !


POTPISUJEM!!!
sara38, sva tri tako lijepa, preeeekrasno  :Klap: ~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> *Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* iskrene čestitke trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !
> 
> U ovom iščekivanju da proradi forum, moja punkcija prošla sa 6 js. 
> Treći dan su vraćena 3 odlična (kažu) embrija, sva 3 osmostanična. 
> Hvala cure svima na mobitelskim vibricama .


 xxxx, i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tebi *sara38* za mrvice da se ugnjezde!!!

----------


## pirica

> *Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* čestitam.....


potpisujem

----------


## seka35

zna li netko sta nam je sa valamalom?

----------


## sali

Čestitke novim trudnicama* Becky, Iva Mia, Andream, Nina32*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj! :Love: 

Sara38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice  :Heart: 

Evo i moje jučerašnje bete 20dnt *7736*

----------


## kiki30

sali,čestitam na beti..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

samo da javim moja beta je  negativna,u avgustu idemo ponovo.pozzz za sve

----------


## innu

*sali*,  :Klap:  prekrasna beta, čestitam!!!! :Heart:

----------


## mravic

sali beta je prelepa,svaka cast,svim novim trudnicama sve najlepse zelim .

----------


## sara38

*Sali* bravooo, još jednom čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Svim tužnicama puno  :Heart:  :Heart:   :Love: .
Svim čekalicama bete a koje ne pišu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## tigrical

*innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

*Sali* čestitam!!! Rijeka i dalje daje sjajne rezultate! Bravo!

----------


## Marnie

sali bravo  :Very Happy: !! Čestitam!

----------


## mare41

mravic, draga, žao mi je, dobro je da se ide odmah dalje.

----------


## dani82

> *Becky*, *Iva Mia*, *Andream*, *Nina32* čestitam.....


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Čestitam!!

----------


## dani82

*Sali*  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!
*Innu i sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*tigrical*  :Love:

----------


## tantolina

Danas 10 dpt........mala nervoza u zraku.....dr. napisao beta 28.06. a to mi je miljama daleko....nadam se samo da za vikend neću procurit....trudnicama čestitam.....čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

svim novim trudnicama čestitke :Zaljubljen: 

mravic, žao mi je, ali idemo dalje, jednom će i nama uspijeti :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina znam kako ti je :Love: , ja sam isto napeta

----------


## alma_itd

Zna li iko sta je sa *Vala Malom*?

----------


## ptica1

> curke beta je bila 10 dnt 23...a 16 dnt 420...dr kaze da nema potrebe ponavljati....u utorak smo na prvom UZV-u...nadam se da će sve biti ok 
> 
> curke svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve 
> 
> 
> e da od jučer sam bockalica heparina....što se mora nije teško


Kao prvo od srca četitam, ali me i zanima dali si transfer imala 3 ili 5 dan ?

Ja sam imala ET 5 dan 1 blastocista 14.6. pa ni sama ne znam kada da idem vaditi ß, pomagajte!?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

[QUOTE=ptica1;1909134]Kao prvo od srca četitam, ali me i zanima dali si transfer imala 3 ili 5 dan ?

Ja sam imala ET 5 dan 1 blastocista 14.6. pa ni sama ne znam kada da idem vaditi ß, pomagajte!?[/QUOTE

*Ptica* ... ja sam ti imala ET 4 dan...zametak cc...to su oznake na SD...mislim da je to malcica lošiji od blastociste....ja sam pametna išla vaditi betu 10 dnt...misleći da nema ništa od ovok postupka....kad ono  :Smile: ....

Draga ja bih pričekala da prođe ovaj pravi hrvatski tjedan (mislim na sve praznike) pa onaj idući ponedjeljak...naravno ako možeš izdržati ..

Zvuči mi dobro 1 blastica 5 dan...ne loše  :Smile:  samo strpljivo i mozak na pašu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ptica, ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla vadit 24.6. (već se nešto zna 14. dan od punkcije), al sasvim ti je komotno 27.6. (Iva Mia me preduhitrila).
Draga Iva Mia, još imaš stari pšotpis :Smile: , oćeš čekat ko coolerica da dijete krene u školu :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Velika Vam hvala na odgovoru, ali toliko sam nestrpljiva da ne znam do kada ću izdržati.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga moja držim palčeve da sve bude ok....i naravno navijam za veeeeeeeeeliku betu....  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

*Alma*, ja sam jako friška na forumu, ali pratila sam sve vaše  postove i zaista se nadam da je sve okej s Valom M. i bebolinom :Heart:  
Javit će se već netko s dobrim vijestima o njoj, vidjet ćeš..

*Ptica1*, ja sam vadila b 14 dan od et(isto blastice,transfer 0 dan), iako mi je bilo rečeno 22dan jer sam mislila da ću dobiti m, a nisam htjela debljati endometrij s utrićima i samo odgađati ciklus, kadli ono beta ogromna.Tako da slobodno vadi ranije...

*Sali*, koja beta...vau  :Klap: 
*Tigrical* :Heart: 
*Mravic*, zao mi je, hrabro naprijed!
*Tantolina, Mali Mimi*- neka vrijeme leti!!!

----------


## morskavila

Svim novim trudnicama čestitke, a posebo Iva Mia tebi, ipak su to smrznute stanice  :Wink: 

ja ovaj put nisam ni dočekala betu...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Sali*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam draga, beta je prekrasna! Jako me veseli još jedan riječki uspjeh  :Very Happy: 
*Iva Mia* čestitam i tebi! Super super!

Tužnicama šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Innu, Sara38, Tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## mimi81

Mali Mimi go, go, go ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## alma_itd

Cure imam jedno pitanje,mozda je glupo ali razmisljam o tome evo vec 3 dana pa ne mogu a da i vas ne pitam,jer ovdje ima puno mudrih glava :Smile: .Kad sam bila na transferu rekao mi je biolog da su embriji bili zamrznuti treci dan,osmostanicni.Onda su ih oni valjda dan prije transfera odledili i oni su se dalje nastavljali razvijati i dijeliti tako da su na onoj slici koja izgleda kao plakat(sa razvojnim stadijima od 4,6,8 stanica i dalje)presli sa tog stadija od 8 stanica ne na slijedeci, nego na onaj poslije...e sad ja neznam koji je to stadij a bila sam toliko ''sturena'' sto su oba prezivjela da se nisam sjetila da pitam a MM je tamo svakako stojao pogubljen pa nije ni on nista pitao.Bas smo bili k'o dva blese :Laughing:  Kako ja sad da racunam,kakvi su meni zapravo embriji vraceni :Confused:  Znam da to nije toliko ni vazno,najvaznije je da oni budu dobro i da se uhvate cvrsto,ali opet...

----------


## mare41

alma, po tvom opisu trebale bi biti morule-16 stanica, al ne kužim na koji stadij misliš da su prešli? Blastice?

----------


## The Margot

> zna li netko sta nam je sa valamalom?


I ja se pitam kako je ona, poslala sam joj mail jučer, ali nije mi odgovorila. Nadam se od srca da je dobro  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, po tvom opisu trebale bi biti morule-16 stanica, al ne kužim na koji stadij misliš da su prešli? Blastice?


Nemam pojma,zato i pitam

----------


## ValaMala

Bok curke, konačno sam doma nakon više od 2 tjedna u bolnici! Što da vam pričam, užasna hiperstimulacija, jajnici svaki 12cm, hrpa vode, izgledala sam kao da trebam roditi, a ne da sam u prvom mjesecu trudnoće. Uglavnom 2 tjedna strepnje, pa očaja, nade, suza, straha, sreće, pa opet sve ispočetka... 

Prvo što sam čula taj dan je "vjerojatna kiretaža", onda si možete misliti kako je bilo. Zapravo od jednog doktora kojeg ne želim imenovati sam dobila porciju nade i poticaja u obliku: Uz ovakav rast bete sigurno ništa od toga ili će otići kasnije. To će vjerojatno biti kiretaža, osim ako je vanmaterično (jer me više bolio lijevi jajnik), tada operativni zahvat, možda gubitak jajovoda ili tko zna..."
Prva dva dana sam u bolovima i na po 7 boca infuzije plakala i plakala. Onda se beta opet povećala, ali nisu vidjeli plod u maternici (bilo je jako rano, valjda 4 i pol tjedna), onda par dana poslije vidjeli gestacijsku vrećicu i beta je lijepo porasla. tu se javila velika nada da možda ipak sve bude dobro. 
Onda iznenađenje, sljedeća beta se jače povećala nego je očekivano pa opet stres, gdje je drugi plod (pošto su vraćena 2 embrija), da nije vanmaterično, pa hitni ultrazvuk i opet iznenađenje i druga gestacijska vrečica, ovaj put obje sa žumanjčanima. 
HS se polako smirivala, mogla sam bolje hodati, uspraviti se (do tada nisam mogla uspravno stajati) i jajnici su se polako smanjivali (ogromna je opasnost kod tako velikih jajnika torzija, da se "zarotiraju"), smanjili su doze infuzije i konstantno sam bila na injekcijama fragmina (protiv ugrušaka, plućne embolije... koji su u toj situaciiji jako velika opasnost isto).

Mislite da je tu kraj našim iznenađenjima? Jučer, točno 6 tjedana, zadnji ultrazvuk i otpust iz bolnice. Kaže doktor čudesno, nevjerojatno, ovo malo doktora doživi u svojoj praksi! Od vraćena 2 embrija oba su se primila, a onda se jedan podijelio. Kucaju 3 srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: , imamo jednojajčane blizance + 1.

Jesam li sretna? U šoku? Strepim li? Jesam li svjesna koliko je to rizična trudnoća? Bojim li se budućnosti? Veselim li se također? Da, sve da... Od početka mi je najveći strah bio začeti trojke, zato nismo htjeli vraćati 3 embrija nikada (samo jednom smo vratili 3, ali zato jer su 2 bila dosta loša, a jedan odličan). Zato smo sada vratili 2 blastociste u dogovoru s liječnikom, pošto se u 3 ivf-a nikada ništa nije primilo, molila sam Boga barem za jedno srčeko, a bila svjesna da postoji mogućnost i za 2, ali ovo... 

Što da vam kažem, idemo dan po dan. Tako je jako rano još, bolje je da ne brinem unaprijed o stvarima koje su daleko u budućnosti i pokušam biti zahvalna i sretna i pozitivna. 

Svima vam beskrajno i od srca hvala za molitve i vibrice i što ste bile uz mene! Pusa, ljubim vas!  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## ježić

ValaMala, nevjerojatna priča. Žao mi je što si morala ovo sve proći, ali drago mi je da je sve tako završilo i da si sretno stigla kući.
Čestitam ti od srca na ova tri kucava srčeka! Što dalje reći, ne čeka te lagan put, to je sigurno, ali se iskreno nadam da će sve biti u redu, kako za tebe, tako i za njih!
Samo hrabro i polako, dan za danom. Želim tebi i TM svu sreću i da vas od sad na dalje svakim danom samo dobre stvari nalaze!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* svaki dan sam virkala da li ima kakvih novosti i sada procitam tvoju pricu :Heart: 
Tesko je to sta si prosla ali bitno je da se sve dobro zavrsilo, sada samo pozitivno i polako naprijed.  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Valamala* cestitke na hrabrosti,sve lose si izdrzala pa ces
i ono dobro!Cestitke na cudesna 3 srceka,pazi se,slusaj dr i ispast ce najbolje moguce!Sretno!

----------


## mravic

vala mala ovo je potpuno neverovatno, najezila sam se, morao je bog da te nagradi za sve sto si do sada prosla. srecno

----------


## aneri

ValaMala, čitam tvoju priču i na rubu sam suza, ovo je stvarno nevjerovatno.

Želim ti svu sreću svijeta, beskrajno puno snage za put koji je pred tobom i tvojim mrvicama. 
Pretpostavljam da neće biti ni malo lako, ali ti si već do sada pokazala ogromnu upornost i snagu, uopće ni sekunde ne sumnjam u vas!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Sretno!!!!!

----------


## kitty

valamala čestitam i puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

ValaMala, čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, čudesno, čudesno!  :Smile:  
Čestitke na tri mala hrabra srca! A isto tako i na strpljenju i hrabrosti za vrijeme boravka u bolnici. Od srca navijam za vas i nadam se da je stresnim danima tvoje trudnoće kraj... 
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dani82

*ValaMala* predivno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  ... hrabro dalje. Znam da će ti je trebati puno jer meni za jednu bebicu treba hrabrosti i nade da će sve biti ok do kraja. Puno odmaraj i neka te paze i maze i tetoše, a ti samo mazi svoju bušu s tri srećice!

----------


## tajna30

ValaMala,tako mi je drago zbog tebe i tm!Čestitam!!

----------


## innu

Koja priča, *ValaMala*, želim ti puno sreće, strpljenja i hrabrosti!!!
 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sezen

Vala čestitam ti od srca!!!

htjela sam ti još samo napisati da su prošle godine jednoj curi na VV vratili 3 embrija,a poslije se ispostavilo da kucaju 4 srčeka-jednojajčani
blizanci + još dvoje,a od prije je imala curicu,tako da sada imaju 5-ero zdrave djece :Smile:

----------


## Cana73

Vala cestitam, zasluzila si ta tri mala srca koja kucajuuuuuuuuuu.

----------


## kiki30

valamala,ajme koja priča,presretna sam zbog tebe i tvoja tri mala srčeka,čestitam ti od srca !!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ajme *ValaMala* ovo je preludo, tesko, sokovito, prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 
Mi smo se tu svi pitali sto je s tobom i s tvojim malim borcem, a kad ono TRI velika borca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Kad si sve ovo prozivjela sad valjda mora sve biti najbolje i sa happy endom :Yes: 
CESTITAM ti ponovo i saljem najpozitivnije moguce misli...ajme jos ne vjerujem hehe, smijem se od uha do uha, vec dugo tako nesto fascinantno nisam na rodi procitala......
Go girl!!

----------


## tikki

ValaMala čudesna priča... 

Svi smo strepili zbog tebe, molili se za vas i sad mi je tako beskrajno drago što imate srčeka- i to tri kuckava srčeka. Predivno! Upravo sam MM čitala tvoj post i kad se on totalno raznježio onda možeš misliti kako se tek ja od sreće cmoljim  :Zaljubljen: 

slušaj doktora, polako i s vjerom kako će sve biti dobro... a mi ćemo ti držati fige i moliti se  :Kiss:  sretno draga i čestitam ti!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*ValaMala*, evo sam se rasplakala čitajući tvoj post!!!! Stvarno veeeeeeliko čudo! Šaljem ti još hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~da do kraja bude sve ok!!!
Pusa tebi i tvojim malim borcima!!!

----------


## tina2701

*ValaMala.*..puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje male borce  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mia Lilly

ValaMala, prekrasno! Čestitam!
Želim ti sreću!

----------


## ptica1

Vala mala, prekrasno, radujem s s tobom i molim kao i do sada da bude sve ok, ma mora biti. Čuvaj bebice i uživaj  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala Mala ovo je pravo čudo što se dogodilo, ma koliko bilo to riskantno nadam se i vjerujem da će dobro završiti :Heart:

----------


## andream

Vala, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje bebice, uistinu nevjerojatna priča.

----------


## Šiškica

Vala Mala čestitam na  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  prekrasna i hrabra srčeka ..

----------


## visibaba

ValaMala, ajme koja prica!!! Tebi i tvojim mrvicama zelim svu srecu svijeta!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ela28

Valamala drago mi je da se sve napokon dobro pazi se i čuvaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

ValaMala čestitam, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za male borce :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

vala, koja čudesna priča!!! svaki dan škicnem da vidim šta je sa tobom i evo najbolje verzije! neće biti lako, ali dan po dan i izgurat će se.
sretno!!!!

----------


## frka

Vala, cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala Mala* toliko smo vibrirali za tebe i evo isplatilo se  :Klap: .Cestitam ti na  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: . Bice tesko ali sa tvojom voljom i zeljom mislim da ce sve biti ok.Neznam kakve si konstitucije i kako ces sve to podnijeti ali nisi ni prva ni poslijednja sa trojkicama. Slusaj dr. i samo hrabro. :Very Happy:

----------


## nea0902

Joj Vala presretna sam zbog tebe  :Smile:  od srece sam zaplakala! Drzi se, bit ce sve za 5  :Smile:   :Kiss:  za tri malena srdasca i tvoje veliko

----------


## tlukaci5

vala mala, uistinu čudesno, iskreno ti želim sve najbolje u budućnosti i da sve bude u redu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Reni76

Vala Mala, šta reć? Vaaau! Sretno i drž se!

----------


## coolerica

> Draga Iva Mia, još imaš stari pšotpis, oćeš čekat ko coolerica da dijete krene u školu


samo ti zezaj..ja se jaaako nadam da ćemo školske knjige na kraju godine prosljeđivati tebi!!

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, Valice, koje iznenađenje!!! Woooow! Kad sam vidjela tvoj dugi post nisam odmah primjetila 3 srca (tek sam se probudila  :Smile: ), pa sam sa strepnjom čitala i nadala se happy endu, a kad ono  :Shock:  trostruki happy end! Čestitam od srca za tvoja 3 srca! Sad samo polako, organiziraj sve oko sebe i nemoj ni prstom mrdnuti, neka konačno neko drugi radi za tebe. A ti odmaraj i slušaj svoje 3 mrvice! One sad imaju najveću prednost. Znaš i sama da je to visokorizična trudnoća. Želim ti svakako školsku trudnoću!!! Juuuuhuuu pa ti nosiš trojčeke!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Coolerica, K. ti je preššššlatka!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Danas 5 dnt...nista se ne desava :Cekam:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kod mene jutros test negativan 12 d.n.t. eto nemam se više čemu nadati

----------


## zlatica

Mali Mimi ajme baš mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## andream

Mala Mimi, žao mi je jako.
Alma, meni danas 17dpt, beta pozitivna, i od simptoma imam samo to da nema M! Prema tome, opusti se i čekamo s tobom ono najljepše.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## artisan

vala mala, prekrasno... 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoje tri mrvice

mala mimi  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ValaMala .... bravo za tebe i tvoja tri hrabra srca .... čuvaj ih .....  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Vala Mala  ajme  koja prica,  ...zao mi je sto si  prolazila kroz sve to...trud se isplatio..2 embrija-tvoj strah od trojceki-. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:   Bog je tako htjeo   :Love: ...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  puno  vibri za dalje  , drzite se

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad:   mala mimi, zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## innu

> Kod mene jutros test negativan 12 d.n.t. eto nemam se više čemu nadati


 :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mali Mimi*, žao mi je..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Kod mene jutros test negativan 12 d.n.t. eto nemam se više čemu nadati


Ne vjerujem dok ne bude beta izvađena ..

----------


## tigrical

*Vala Mala* čestitam i sretno!

*Mali Mimi*

----------


## tikki

*mali mimi*  :Love:  ali pričekaj još betu... možda te iznenadi  :Yes:

----------


## nina32

> *Vala Mala* čestitam i sretno!
> 
> *Mali Mimi*


 *
X*

----------


## Mury

*mali mimi,* žao mi je :Sad: ...drži se draga!!!Ja se ipak još malo nadam da ćete beta iznenaditi!

----------


## tantolina

Danas 12 dnt.....29 dc.....od simptoma cice ogromne :Embarassed: ...MM oduševljen...krvi nema ni u tragovima hvala Bogu... stalno neko štreckanje dole...češće mi se piški i malo se pojača štreckanje nakon piškenja....ne znam kak da idem vadit betu...rekla sam sama sebi da ako ne prokrvarim do pon da ću čekat 28.06. a sad mi se to čini taaaako daleko
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima za što treba

----------


## tantolina

:Embarassed: ne kak nego kad... da idem vadit betu

----------


## andream

Tantolina, ja sam vadila 12dpt i beta je bila pozitivna (3dn embriji). Dobivate li nakon transfera injekcije (decapeptlyl ili nešto drugo)? Ako ne, trebala bi se vidjeti.

----------


## Snekica

Možeš već sutra ići vaditi, ali ako uspiješ, izdrži do zadanog datuma! Simptomi su ti krasni!  :Zaljubljen:  Ženo, ti si trudna!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Mali Mimi*, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tantolina* super su ti simptomi, daj se strpi još malo. U Ri nas tjeraju da betu radimo dosta kasno, ali imaju i oni svoje razloge. Dobro ti se piše, sad još samo strpljenja. Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ jako jako!

----------


## coolerica

VAlaMala kakva priča.. bravo za 3 srca!

----------


## seka35

valamala, sve ce to da bude super ,vidjet ces!  jedva sam cekala da se javis i sad kad sam procitala za tri srca  odusevila sam se... poznam jednu sto je radila   potpomognutu u beogradu  ,vratili joj tri mrvice da bi se jedna podijelila  u jednojajcane blizance tako da sad nosi cetvorke!!!  kod nje je sve ok .  sad je u 20 tjedn i jedino sto cesce ide na kontrole . tebi zelim da rodis sve troje zive i zdrave djecice ,,, znam da ce biti tezak put ,ali ti si jedna jako jaka osob ai to ces sve izdrzati... saljem ti tisucu pusic...

----------


## alma_itd

*Tantolina* i ja mislim da si trudna.Ja sam uvijek do sad vadila betu 13dnt,a cijelo vrijeme od transfera me (.)(.) bole i uvecaju se a sad nista.Gnjavim ih svaki dan i provjeravam k'o kakav manijak :Laughing:  i to me zabrinjava,mada znam da je jos rano.Ali sve nade polazem u ovaj fragmin koji sad primam jer ako sad ne uspije onda vise nemam nikakvu slamku za koju se mogu hvatati,nego se pomiriti sa sudbinom i ici u postupke dok ne upali ili dok sva jaja ne potrosim :Undecided: 
*Mala Mimi* sacekaj betu ona je ipak jedini stvarni pokazatelj a dotad evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

*Mala Mimi..*...............   :Love:  sve znaš................... :Love: 

*ValaMala* čestitam i čuvaj se. cure su sve već rekle, inače ima STRIKE, ona je također Reš trudnica, dva vraćena embrija, oba se primila i jedan se podijelio...... nije se dugo javila........................

Što se tiče pretrpljenih strahova zbog doktorovog baljezganja o plodu koji ne vidi!? tad i nije mogao vidjeti ama baš ništa, nije mi jasno kako je tako mogao krivo procijeniti situaciju, posebno kao MPO stručnjak koji sigurno mora znati kad najranije možeš vidjeti plod............ Moj me MPO stručnjak na 1. uzv naručio tek 6+5 kad je bio siguran da će i otkucaje srca vidjeti..........

Također, nepravilno duplajuća beta!? prvu si vadila u Petrovoj a drugu na Vuk Vrhovcu tako da su te nepravilnosti ukoliko ih uopće ima sigurno posljedica vađenja bete u dva različita labosa........... da si obje vadila u istom dam se kladiti da ne bi bila situacija koju si ti prošla. 

Žao mi je što si te strahove pretrpjela, HS je druga priča, očito je i beta odradila svoje i pogoršala HS. Nek si ti nama sad ok, čuvaj te tri mrvice............. tu trudnoću iznijeti do kraja će biti pravi izazov, a mi smo tu da te bodrimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

mislim da u pocetku strah nije bio posljedica dr-ovog "baljezganja o plodu koji se ne vidi" (jer je i receno da se jos ne treba vidjeti), vec jake hiperstimulacije i cinjenice da se beta ne dupla kako treba... a ako taj komentar ide dr-u iz Petrove koji je rekao da to nece dobro zavrsiti, tesko da je to bio mpo strucnjak (mada moguce posto tamo mpo-ovci rade i druge poslove). a pitanje je i kako se u petrovoj beta u pocetku duplala... 

u svakom slucaju - Vala, sretno!

(vidjela sam da je Strike nedavno ostavila probni post na forumu - Strike, pozdrav tebi i tvojim djevojcicama!!!)

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na prekrasnoj podršci curke. Vidim da nisam ništa napisala o tome kako se odvijala situacija s betom, pa evo:

Dakle transfer je bio 2 embrija 5 dan.

31.5. *9dnt   274,5* (Petrova)
2.6.  *10dnt  422* (Petrova) - nakon ovoga je bila prognoza dotičnog doktora (nije iz Petrove) da ništa od toga, da takav rast           bete nikada ne izađe na dobro itd. i priča o mogućoj vanmateričnoj i kiretaži, te hitan prijem u Merkur isti dan. Jajnici svaki 12cm, slobodne vode ko u priči itd.
3.6.   *11dnt  494* (Merkur)
3.6.  *uzv* - nema gestacijskih vrečica
6.6.   *14dnt  1051*  (Merkur)
7.7. *uzv* - vidjela se 1 gestacijska vrečica
9.6.   *17dnt   3066* (Merkur)
10.6.  *uzv* zbog sumnje na višeplodnu ili vanmateričnu trudnoću zbog "prevelikog" povećanja bete - 2 gestacijske vrečice s odjecima ploda i sumnja na još jedan plod u jednoj od vrečica
12.6.  *uzv* potvrda 2 gestacijske, jedna s 1 odjekom ploda, 2. s 2 ploda
13.6.  *21dnt  11597*  (Merkur)
17.6. *uzv* - sva tri srca kucaju

Mislim definitivno je prečudan rast bete, a eto me tu gdje jesam...

----------


## molu

Mali Mimi  :Love:

----------


## frka

Vala, da nisi malo pobrkala - ako je 31.05. bio 9.dnt sto nije 2.6. 11.dnt, a ne 10.nt?

u svakom slucaju, stvarno cudan rast bete... 

sretno!!!

----------


## frka

i jos nesto - povecanje bete u 3 dana (6.6.-9.6.) uopce nije preveliko! kak su oni to zakljucili?!

----------


## ValaMala

Da, pobrkala sam. Datumi su točni, ovo sam krivo napisala, a ne mogu sad ispraviti. No trebale ste vidjeti paniku kada je beta porasla u tri dana na tih tri tisuće i nešto, odmah ultrazvuk, premda sam trebala imati tek za par dana, pa opet priča o vanmateričnoj... užas...

----------


## ValaMala

Pošto sam krivo napisala dane nakon transfera, evo ovo je točno: 


31.5. 9dnt 274,5 (Petrova)
2.6. 11dnt 422 (Petrova) - nakon ovoga je bila prognoza dotičnog doktora (nije iz Petrove) da ništa od toga, da takav rast bete nikada ne izađe na dobro itd. i priča o mogućoj vanmateričnoj i kiretaži, te hitan prijem u Merkur isti dan. Jajnici svaki 12cm, slobodne vode ko u priči itd.
3.6. 12dnt 494 (Merkur)
3.6. uzv - nema gestacijskih vrečica
6.6. 15dnt 1051 (Merkur)
7.7. uzv - vidjela se 1 gestacijska vrečica
9.6. 18dnt 3066 (Merkur)
10.6. uzv zbog sumnje na višeplodnu ili vanmateričnu trudnoću zbog "prevelikog" povećanja bete - 2 gestacijske vrečice s odjecima ploda i sumnja na još jedan plod u jednoj od vrečica
12.6. uzv potvrda 2 gestacijske, jedna s 1 odjekom ploda, 2. s 2 ploda
13.6. 22dnt 11597 (Merkur)
17.6. uzv - sva tri srca kucaju

----------


## frka

aha, znaci u petrovoj si samo vadila betu... 

iako znam koji je dr u pitanju, mislim da nema potrebe o tome uopce raspravljati, a mislim da je i tebi samoj jasno da takav rast bete obicno i ne sluti na dobro tako da ti i nije rekao nesto neobicno sto ti i drugi dr-i ne bi rekli... 

vec sam rekla da se moja beta nije savrseno poduplala i dr.L (koji je tada zamjenjivao dr.A) mi je rekao da je mozda jedan od 3 embrija odustao. i bio je u pravu, samo sto je odustao jedan od dva embrija (vanishing twin).

drzim fige da se sve odvije na najbolji moguci nacin...

----------


## Lua

ValaMala sretno i hrabro naprijed  :Zaljubljen: 

Mali  Mimi  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

vala Mala, zbilja si me obradovala. Pogotovo jer smo skupa molile za tebe svaki dan u 22 i ovo dokazuje da trebamo nastaviti...dakle, cure, pridruzite se grupi u 22.

Mali Mimi  :Love: . Nema predaje

----------


## mala bu

Aaa ValaMala...koja priča...rasplakala sam se od sreće kad sam vidjela da kuckaju 3 :Heart: ...bit će sve dobro...mm i ja smo kumići trima prekrasnim djevojčicama...sretno!!! :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## ivka13

ValaMala, vau! Iskrene čestitke! Nekako smo u isto vrijeme krenule u postupke, u različite bolnice, pa te i zato pratim otpočetka. I sama sam ostala paf razvojem tvoje situacije - mogu si tek misliti kako je tebi. Želim ti puno, puno sreće i snage za dalje i čuvaj svoje mrvice.

----------


## Gabi25

ValaMala koja priča, čestitam na 3 srčeka  :Smile: 
Ali sad vidiš da nije bezveze kad doktori kažu da se beta ne vadi prerano jer samo sebi napraviš paniku, mislim da bi cijela situacija bila puno jednostavnija da si betu izvadila 12 ili 14dnt. 

Mali Mimi :Love:  ajde ti ipak izvadi betu

----------


## mala bu

od sreće zbog ValeMale zaboravih se prijaviti među čekalice...umjesto u 5.mj. idem ponovo u 9.mj.na SD... :Yes:

----------


## pirica

*ValaMala
Mali mimi*  :Sad:

----------


## rozalija

ValaMala koja nevjerovatna priča. Od srca ti draga čestitam na  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  i lijepo se odmaraj, pazi se i biće sve ok, ljubit ćeš ti ubrzo svoja mala zlata. Ma predivno draga, čestitam još jednom.
MalaMimi  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Vala Mala* za tvoja tri borca  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: .
*Mali Mimi*  :Love: .
*Coolerica* tvoj avatar je bombon  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## frka

mi gibamo na more pa svima puse i pozdravi  :Bye:   :Kiss: 

nadamo se da ce nas docekati puuuuno lijepih vijesti kad se vratimo pa svima saljemo puuuuuno vibrica za sve sto vam treba!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

Cure,  imam malo problem....noćas kad sam stavljala utrogestan malo smeđkaste krvi sa svjetlijim primjesama( možda zbog utrića)..nisam spavala cijelu noć...jutros odlučila vadit betu s mišlju da nije ništa i da prekinemo ovo čekanje...kad ono beta  155  13 dnt 3 dnevnog embrija .....sada se brljavljene smirilo....malo me brine da nije beta preniska....sad svi ovi blagdani..slijedeću mogu vadit tek u petak....

----------


## kiki30

draga po meni ti si trudna! čestitam  :Very Happy:  
mislim da nije niska za 3-dnevnog embrija-sad pomalo i čekat petak

----------


## mravic

beta ti je super, srecno

----------


## nina09

evo da javim i tu,naša draga nina1 danas je postala mamica dvijema prekrasnim curicama!!! :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 
porod je bio carski i sve prošlo dobro.
Pozdrav i pusa svima!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Tantolina cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ValaMala bravo za  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Samo miruj i bit ce sve ok.

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* čestitam na 3 srčeka i šaljem puno ~~~~ da od sad dalje bude sve dobro!
*Mali Mimi* žao mi je  :Love:  Hoćeš vaditi ipak betu? (ja kao i ti, vjerujem testiću na 12dpt ali postoje slučajevi...znaš i sama)
*Tantolina* čestitam! Beta nije premala, a sad je najvažnije da se lijepo dupla ~~~~ U vezi smećkastog iscjetka, to je često uz utrogestane.

Čestitam i svim novim trudnicama koje su objavile trudnoću otkad je forum proradio  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

*Nina1* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupijej!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

nina1, čestitkeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam dali ću ići vaditi betu sutra ću još jedan testić pa ako ne bude naznake druge crtice mislim da ću prestati s terapijom. Ne osjećam se baš dobro imam laganu temperaturu zadnjih par dana mislim da je od sinusa i uopće mi se ne ide u Rijeku po još jedan neg. nalaz

----------


## šniki

*nina1* od srca čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

nina1, čestitke na princezama
andream, baš me obradovao tvoj novi potpis - stiže seka/braco
valamala, želim tebi i tvojim bebicama svu sreću i mirnu trudnoću
mali mimi, draga, doći će i naš red
tantolina, vibram za duplanje bete (btw, uopće nije mala)
charlie, vibrice za 2 kvalitetna zametka

i ja bih se prijavila na listu nakon nekog vremena - on go smo, kolovoz je naš mjesec (pfc prag)

----------


## sweety

*Vala Mala* nek je sa srećom  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 


Svima ostalima također  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mi sutra idemo na prvi UZV....ajme jedva čekam... :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Mi sutra idemo na prvi UZV....ajme jedva čekam...


prekrasno...čestitke!

----------


## AnneMary

evo povirih malo, nešto me povuklo!
Prekrasno je vidjeti da će još netko postat mama!
čestitam svima i sretno!

----------


## ježić

*nina1*, čestitam!!!

----------


## Gabi25

nina1 draga, čestitke od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Iva Mia za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Charlie za dva lijepa zametka :Wink: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

> Ne znam dali ću ići vaditi betu sutra ću još jedan testić pa ako ne bude naznake druge crtice mislim da ću prestati s terapijom. Ne osjećam se baš dobro imam laganu temperaturu zadnjih par dana mislim da je od sinusa i uopće mi se ne ide u Rijeku po još jedan neg. nalaz


meni ta tvoja temperatura baš zvuči kao kao kao... znam da se teško hvatiti se za čuda nakon svih postupaka razočarenja, ali tako želim tvoje ime vidjeti uz te skakutave smajlije... baš sam tužna!!!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

> nina1, čestitke na princezama
> andream, baš me obradovao tvoj novi potpis - stiže seka/braco
> valamala, želim tebi i tvojim bebicama svu sreću i mirnu trudnoću
> mali mimi, draga, doći će i naš red
> tantolina, vibram za duplanje bete (btw, uopće nije mala)
> charlie, vibrice za 2 kvalitetna zametka
> 
> i ja bih se prijavila na listu nakon nekog vremena - on go smo, kolovoz je naš mjesec (pfc prag)


Ovo je tako super rečeno da mogu samo potpisati, i dodati ivici-k i ostalim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
I još nešto, kod mene M kasni od petka, jutros na testu bljeda crta, danas beta 32 dc (dakle kućna radinost opet) 18,75 IU/L...tako da je vjerojatno u pitanju još jedna biokemijska T, ali ako do petka ne procurim, ponuvit ću betu u petak!

----------


## mare41

Mury, držim fige na rukama i nogama! Aj ti piški testiće do petka da vidiš da li crta tamni (a sigurno će tamniti).

----------


## miba

ValaMala -draga tako mi je drago zbog tebe i ovako lijepih vijesti-sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
Tantolina -bravo - i za tebe puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mury za tebe posebno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~možda je to ipak to!

----------


## tantolina

Iva Mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za utz i  :Heart: 
Nina1 čestitke tebi i TM na maloj princezi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čekalice koječega

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury, Tantolina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da beta raste i da se lijepo dupla
ivica k ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeašan kolovoz
charlie i za tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nina1 čestitam

----------


## Mury

Ja bih piškila testiće, ali MM neda, kaže dosta mu je više tih lažnih nada  :Sad: , on bi čak da idem betu vaditi tek za tjedan dana ako ne dobijem M, ali ću ga nagovoriti da ju u petak izvadim  :Smile:

----------


## tantolina

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu da vas iznenadi

----------


## matahari

drage moje rode...
odradili smo 5 inseminacija, dobili protokol i ohladili gonale u frižideru, čekali da gospođa M dođe da možemo krenuti s pikanjem, ali... 
Kako je kasnila već 4 dana napravila sam test-negativan. 
Nešto mi nije dalo mira, pa sam jutros (7 dana od očekivane M) otišla izvaditi betu. 
S obzirom da ne znam kad je bila ovulacija, implantacija (pretpostavljam da je kasnije) prijavljujem dvoznamenkastu betu *88* iz kućne radinosti! Blagdani mi ne idu na ruku, pa slijedeću ponavljamo tek u petak i nadamo se pravilnom duplanju.
pusa svima!

----------


## kitty

Mali Mimi,  :Love: 
tantolina, matahari  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu i pravilno duplirajuću betu!

ne mogu sve pohvatati  :Embarassed: , pa svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tantolina

Matahari ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rast bete

----------


## aleksandraj

Svim trudnicama cestitke, a pogotovo matahari
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Mury puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za petak, da svi skačemo zbog lijepe rastuće bete!!! 
Matahari ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~isto kao i Mury!!!
Zaslužile ste!!!

----------


## Mury

*Matahari*, možda nas je ipak krenulo, možda nam se ipak Bog smilovao....meni bi bila ok beta u petak oko 80, a to bi taman bili 7 dana kašnjenja M kao tebi danas :Smile: 
Cure moje, hvala vam svima za vibre, ali ja sam s veeeeeeeeelikom dozom rezerve obzirom su mi bete bile i po 590, te se vidjela i GV ( prva trudnoća), pa opet prokrvarila i sve otišlo, kao i trudnoća iz siječnja kad mi je beta bila 31 dc 99, pa 35 DC 460, i nakon toga opet pad...tako da strah je ogroman :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

mury,draga nadajmo se da je to to,šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put bude sve kako treba bit  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

hvala svima! Mury, tantolina, vama posebno! sretno drage moje!

----------


## nea0902

Sretno svim curama  :Smile:  Mury od srca ti zelim lijepi betu  :Kiss:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tantolina, Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
*Mury* za veliku betu i najljepši ishod ovog postupka, od  :Heart:  ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Sumskovoce*, nije postupak, kućna radinost  :Smile: ...inače mi jutros dvije jako rijetke kapljice smeđe boje, i sad opet ništa...ovo je već igra živaca, odgodit će mi sekndarni IVF u 7 mjesecu koji sam planirala odarditi za vrijeme GO, i sad će mi sve planove poremetiti, grrrr
Hvala svim curama, a tebi Sumskovoce i tvojim malim borcima velika pusa!!!

----------


## mimi81

Neka vam se svima dogodi čudo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

*tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
*matahari*, *Mury*, živjela kućna radinost! da vas bete u petak lijepo iznenade! Sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

> *tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!
> *matahari*, *Mury*, živjela kućna radinost! da vas bete u petak lijepo iznenade! Sretno!


vibramo za vaše bete!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> evo da javim i tu,naša draga nina1 danas je postala mamica dvijema prekrasnim curicama!!!
> porod je bio carski i sve prošlo dobro.
> Pozdrav i pusa svima!!!


Čestitam!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*matahari* i *tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti prirodna trudnoća poremeti sve planove

----------


## Lua

> *matahari* i *tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
> *mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti prirodna trudnoća poremeti sve planove


xxx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Svetlana123

Mury, uzimas li kakvu terapiju za trombofiliju? Ovako, vitamin B smes sigurno, a i mali bebi aspirin od 89mg. ili Bayerov od 100 mg ili andol. Zasto ne vidis sa doktorom, da ti da fragmin ili heparin ako je potrebno kako bi se trudnoca odrzala?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Napisala je već da uzima fragmin na onoj drugoj temi o fragminu...
Kod mene i danas minus tako da prestajem s terapijom i čekam stvari da počnu. Nevjerojatni su mi ovi utrići dok god ih stavljam nema ni traga crvenom...

----------


## innu

*tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*matahari i mury*~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaša čuda!

----------


## tigrical

> *matahari* i *tantolina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
> *Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti prirodna trudnoća poremeti sve planove


Potpisujem!
I dodajem za *Saru38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*innu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> Mury, uzimas li kakvu terapiju za trombofiliju? Ovako, vitamin B smes sigurno, a i mali bebi aspirin od 89mg. ili Bayerov od 100 mg ili andol. Zasto ne vidis sa doktorom, da ti da fragmin ili heparin ako je potrebno kako bi se trudnoca odrzala?


Da, da na fragminu sam, na utrićima 3x1 sve u dogovoru s dr.-om, a folnu i ne prestajem piti  :Smile: 
Mada ovo kod mene je ludnica, inače skoro svaki put i na utrićima procurim, prošli postupak procurila čak 8dnt, a sad opet samo jutros smeđe, trenutno sve čisto, za izluditi..
Mali Mimi, jako, jako mi je žao!!! Drži se!

----------


## Svetlana123

Ok, vazno je da si pod kontrolom, oprostite, nisam citala temu o fragminu. Miruj, ako je beta pozitivna, a imas smedji iscjedak. Mozda treba progesteron depo injekcije umjesto utrica? One su mnogo jace. Samo ti dajem ideje da pitas doca.

----------


## dani82

*Tantolina* super za betu!!  :Very Happy:  ...držim fige za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*MalaMimi* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Innu i Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lucija83

> *Tantolina* super za betu!!  ...držim fige za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *MalaMimi* žao mi je 
> *Innu i Sara38*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelili potpis na ovo!!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

[QUOTE=Sumskovoce;1910934]*Tantolina, Matahari* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje
*Mury* za veliku betu i najljepši ishod ovog postupka, od  :Heart:  ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/UOTE]
   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## miba

ja se prijavljujem u čekalice punkcije-punkcija u četvrtak-nekako sam sva u bedu :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja se prijavljujem u čekalice punkcije-punkcija u četvrtak-nekako sam sva u bedu


Zašto?

----------


## miba

> Zašto?


neznam ni sama -valjda strah od ponovnog neuspjeha-a i dr. me podsjetio na moje godine koje su po njegovom najveći razlog mog neuspjeha a tu nema pomoći...

----------


## tantolina

Kod mene nastavak priče.....brljavljenje je još tu....doduše minimalno ali me izluđuje.....ne dođe mi ni na uložak nego kad stavljam utriće ili kad se obrišem nakon mokrenja onda vidim....nešto smeđkasto i jedan tamno crveni ugrušak (minimalni ali je)...poludit ću do petka a i dalje.....kad bi bar mogla zaspat na par mjeseci

----------


## Mury

*miba*, evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu pnkciju, onda dobar tulum u labu, fine mrvice, i veeeeeeeeeliku betu!!! Točno znam kao se osjećaš, tako se i ja osjećam u svim zadnjim postupcima, prvim sam se veselila, a sada sve više strahujem od još jednog, i još jednog, i još jednog neuspjeha...  :Sad: .
*tantolina*, i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane glupo brjavljenje!
I svim ostalim za što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I kod mene jutros 2-3 smeđe vodenkaste kapi, i sada više ništa, boli me desni jajnik, prepone i leđa po dnu :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*miba*, znam taj osjećaj, i ja sam se tako osjećala u zadnja dva posrupka, strah, strah, neizmjerni strah od još jednog, i još jednog...nespjeha :Sad: . Ali ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da strah nestane i napokon s ena tvome licu pojavi osmjeh i sreća koju će ti za 15-ak dana izmamiti lijpa beta!!!
*tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane glupo brljavljenje!!!
I kod mene jutros 2-3 vodenkaste smeđe kapi, i od tada više ništa, nit menga stiže, nit kakvi konkretni simptomi, cike ne bole, moooooooožda malo"nadošle", oštra bol u desnom jajniku, katkad bolovi u preponama i po dnu leđa. I još bolovi u nogama ( moj tipični PMS simptom)  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

*miba*, znam taj osjećaj, i ja sam se tako osjećala u zadnja dva posrupka, strah, strah, neizmjerni strah od još jednog, i još jednog...nespjeha :Sad: . Ali ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da strah nestane i napokon se na tvome licu pojavi osmjeh i sreća koju će ti za 15-ak dana izmamiti lijepa beta!!!
*tantolina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane glupo brljavljenje!!!
I kod mene jutros 2-3 vodenkaste smeđe kapi, i od tada više ništa, nit menga stiže, nit kakvi konkretni simptomi, cike ne bole, moooooooožda malo"nadošle", oštra bol u desnom jajniku, katkad bolovi u preponama i po dnu leđa. I još bolovi u nogama ( moj tipični PMS simptom)  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

miba, znam taj osjećaj, i ja sam se tako osjećala u zadnja dva posrupka, strah, strah, neizmjerni strah od još jednog, i još jednog...nespjeha :Sad: . Ali ja ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da strah nestane i napokon se na tvome licu pojavi osmjeh i sreća koju će ti za 15-ak dana izmamiti lijepa beta!!!
tantolina, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane glupo brljavljenje!!!
I kod mene jutros 2-3 vodenkaste smeđe kapi, i od tada više ništa, nit menga stiže, nit kakvi konkretni simptomi, cike ne bole, moooooooožda malo"nadošle", oštra bol u desnom jajniku, katkad bolovi u preponama i po dnu leđa. I još bolovi u nogama ( moj tipični PMS simptom)  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Oprostite na ovolikim postvima, nešto me komp. zeza pa sam mislila da postovi nisu prošli! Molim moderatorice ako mogu neka izbrišu višak postova!

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo mene rjedje se javljam , ali  moram odgovoriti mibi. Ja znam zene koje su dr ubijali u pojam rijecima da su stare i kada su odustale i odbacile predrasude o starim js ostale prirodno trudne. Meni je vec dosta da se ubijam proje pocetka postupka da sam stara itd. Pa treba dati svima istu sansu dokle god zena ima m. Necu vise slusati nijednog dr koji to tvrdi vec slusam svoje tijelo. Dokle god, miba imas js ti mozes biti majka i ne odustaj. Sretno i vidjet ces da ce se trud isplatiti. To ti dokazuju i lijepe price iz kluba 39.

----------


## aleksandraj

Usput, ja sam imala 32 kada mi je moja tadasnja dr rekla da bih bila stara prvorotkinja.

----------


## miba

hvala curke
aleksandraj - 32 kažeš- joooooj

----------


## kitty

i ne samo to, već sa 30 si stara prvorotkinja. a to je još i dobro, do prije par godina je granica bila 26...

ali to su samo klasifikacije, kaj vas briga za to! mi to možemo, curke držite se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke prvi UZV uspješan ...dr. Jako zadovoljan ...gastacijska je uredne veličine..za 15 -ak dana idemo gledati srceko ...uf jako jako sam sretna  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iva Mia baš lijepo :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia* kako lijepo za čuti,,,a za 2 tjedna da čuješ i malo  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> neznam ni sama -valjda strah od ponovnog neuspjeha-a i dr. me podsjetio na moje godine koje su po njegovom najveći razlog mog neuspjeha a tu nema pomoći...


Nemoj uopće razmišljati o neuspjehu.

----------


## Mury

*Iva Mia*, prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Neka se samo tako nastavi i za 15 dana ugledaš malo junačko srce!!!
A kod mene jutros opet sve čisto, bijelo...ne znam više što misliti. Vidit ćemo u petak, a do tad sam i dalje na utrićima i fragminima.

----------


## kitty

ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji, 23.dc, nakon 5 dana klomifena 2x1 i metformina 2x850 mg koji pijem već nekoliko mjeseci, i ništa. niti jednog jedinog folikula. baš sam  :Sad: 
očito ništa od aih ovaj ciklus, idem u ponedjeljak još jedamput čisto pro forme ali pretpostavljam da ću tada dobiti duphaston.

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak

----------


## Aurora*

Puno toga se je izdesavalo u zadnje vrijeme i ovaj put bi mi bilo tesko napisati za svakoga ponesto. Zato cu sve samo pozdraviti i reci da vas redovno pratim i navijam za vas, da se radujem vasim pozitivnim betama i da mi je zao zbog onih negativnih...

A kako se dugo nisam javljala zeljela bih vam reci kako napredujemo. 

Jucer smo napunili 12 tjedana. Tu neku uvrijezeno kriticnu granicu smo dakle uspjesno prebrodili. Bas jucer sam imala i UZ, tj. mjerenje nuhalnog nabora i za sada sve izgleda kako treba. Bebica je bila velika 49.2 mm (nesto manja od prosjeka, ali unutar granicnih vrijednosti), NN 1.3 mm, dok su nam otkucaji srca nesto visi od ocekivanih (182). Obzirom da imam Baby Watcher i da vec dva tjedna uz pomoc njega mogu pratiti otkucaje primjecujem da su se oni u zadnjih par dana snizili (bili su do 190) vjerujem da ce u narednih par dana biti taman kako trebaju. Za jednu curicu.  :Smile:  Kazu, naime da su kod djevojcica cesto otkucaji visi nego kod djecaka. A mi se nadamo upravo jednoj djevojcici.  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Aurora* :Zaljubljen:  (curica je sitna na mamu :Smile: ) :Heart:

----------


## innu

*Aurora**  :Heart:  za vašu djevojčicu, i neka se nastavi sve školski!!!

----------


## marincezg

> Usput, ja sam imala 32 kada mi je moja tadasnja dr rekla da bih bila stara prvorotkinja.


koja glupa doktorica, nemogu vjerovat......

----------


## ivica_k

> *Aurora**  za vašu djevojčicu, i neka se nastavi sve školski!!!


potpisujem! i javi se češće  :Wink:

----------


## marincezg

> neznam ni sama -valjda strah od ponovnog neuspjeha-a i dr. me podsjetio na moje godine koje su po njegovom najveći razlog mog neuspjeha a tu nema pomoći...


nemoj se bedirat, i ja sam tvoje godiste dakle "stara sam" ali bas me boli ona stvar....
(sori na izrazu)
idemo dok budem imala zivaca i volje pa sta bude, bude.....

----------


## alma_itd

*Ptica1* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrasnju betu :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Aurora* pusa za curicu! :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## Marchie37

*Aurora*, baš sam se mislila što je s tobom, neka malena samo lijepo napreduje. Pusa objema!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora :Love: 
Pusa tebi i curici :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo Aurora  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aurora :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Ptica1* jesi li vadila betu?

----------


## Mury

*Aurora**, super, super!!! Uživaj u slatkim danima  :Smile:

----------


## miba

curke -hvala na podršci
svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba
-ja sam preživjela punkciju-dobili 6js-još da uspije tulum u labu ...

----------


## Mury

*miba*, super rezultat! Eto, ti brineš zbog godina, a ja imam 30, i dobijemo isti broj j.s. Zato draga ne brigaj zbog godina, ja sam se uvjerila da godine nemaju nikakve veze, jer nečiji biološki sat otkuca u 30-im, a nečiji u 50-im ( nadm se da si ti jedna od tih). Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za super tulum u labu!!!

----------


## kiara79

Mury jel vadiš sutra betu???

miba...super za 6 js...ja sa 31.g.nikad nisam dobila js..bila bih presretna i sa dvije...draga,za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svima za sve što vam treba...


Aurora*..bravo za curicu...želim ti školski i dalje....

----------


## Mury

*Kiara79*, vadim sutra betu...pa valjda ću sutra biti i pametnija :Smile:  Inače, danas mi je 35 dc, a ciklusi mi traju 27-30 dana (ovo je definitivno rekord, osim u ona moja dva kratka trudnička staža). Od utorka nema više niti smeđeg iscjetka, mada mi cike i dalje nisu niti bolne, niti nešto ekstra velike ( a inače su mi u mojim dosadašnjim trudnoćama bile i bolne i velike), pa se baš i ne smijem puno nadati...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas sve iznenadi tvoja sutrašnja veeelika beta!
*Aurura** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju curicu!

----------


## tigrical

> *miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> *Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas sve iznenadi tvoja sutrašnja veeelika beta!
> *Aurura** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju curicu!


X

----------


## kiki30

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu !!!!

----------


## Charlie

> *miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> *Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas sve iznenadi tvoja sutrašnja veeelika beta!
> *Aurora** ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju curicu!


xxxxx

----------


## Gabi25

Mury za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnji super rezultat!  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnju betu :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

> mury za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## ivica_k

Mury,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu!
još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve čekalice bete!

----------


## tantolina

Moja beta danas 573 17dpt trodnevnog embrija........u pon 13 dpt bila 155...nadam se da je to ok....sva sam u strahu

----------


## alma_itd

Ja mislim da je ok :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

> Ja mislim da je ok


I ja tako mislim! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Aurora* šaljem  :Kiss:  tebi i tvojoj mišici!

----------


## matahari

*beta 478,51!!!* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

*tantolina*, čestitam!
*Mury*, sretno!

----------


## tantolina

:Very Happy: Matahari čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

matahari, super se poduplalo, čestitaaaam!

----------


## kiara79

> *beta 478,51!!!*


matahari,tantolina...čestitam cure na lijepim betama..

mury...čekamo tebe sa ovakvom brojčicom..

----------


## Dodirko

matahari   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

... kako se sve u dobro pretvori.    :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ptica1

Evo još jedna u nizu negativnih ß kod mene, ni ovaj puta ništa.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima su potrebne

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moja beta danas 573 17dpt trodnevnog embrija........u pon 13 dpt bila 155...nadam se da je to ok....sva sam u strahu


Čestitam!




> *beta 478,51!!!*


Čestitam!




> Evo još jedna u nizu negativnih ß kod mene, ni ovaj puta ništa.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima su potrebne


Žao mi je.. :Love: 


*Mury*?

----------


## Reni76

> Čestitam!
> 
> 
> 
> Čestitam!
> 
> 
> 
> Žao mi je..


Potpisujem

----------


## tlukaci5

> Potpisujem



potpisujem

----------


## Ambra

Moja beta 22DNT= 31280 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tantolina

Cure imam jedno pitanje....kada bi se trebala vidit gv? danas bila na utz i nije doc vidio ništa...danas mi je 17dnt....sad sam malo u komi.....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

meni se vidjela 23 dnt, možda ti je ipak malo prerano

----------


## Ambra

tantolina, prvo da ti čestitam. Ja sam danas bila vaditi betu i mislila sam da ce me pregledati, ali rekli su tek nakon 7. tjedna. Tako da mislim da je možda još rano.

----------


## zvončica1976

> Cure imam jedno pitanje....kada bi se trebala vidit gv? danas bila na utz i nije doc vidio ništa...danas mi je 17dnt....sad sam malo u komi.....


tantolina,i ja bi rekla da je rano...moj ciklus je 28 dana,znači školski (bar nekaj) i i GV se mislim vidjela sa nekih 5+3-4 dana...ne prije tak da se ne uzrujavaš..bit će  :Wink: 
Za sve ostale...puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve pomalo,od naših školski odrađenih *30 TT* ljubimo vas sve :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Moja beta 22DNT= 31280


Prekrasna beta. :Klap: 
Tantolina, matahari čestitam cure na lijepim brojkama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Myry ? Čekamo brojku.

----------


## rozalija

Tantolina meni se GV vrećica vidjela na 5+4 i mislim da je još kod tebe rano.

----------


## rozalija

Opet gledam ambra tvoju betu i pitam se koliko će male dječice tu da bude.Bravo za prekrasnu betu.

----------


## kiara79

> Opet gledam ambra tvoju betu i pitam se koliko će male dječice tu da bude.Bravo za prekrasnu betu.


baš i ja to mislim...čestitam draga!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Moja beta 22DNT= 31280


Bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## Mury

Moja današnja beta *396* :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Tresem se  od straha, sreće....hvala vam svima na vibrama!Hvala Bogu i svim svecima što su mi molitve uslišane!!! A sad gibam kod gin. po još utrića i da vidim što dalje!
Vidim danas puno trudnica, iskrene čestitke!!!
Tužnicama zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ i ovaj put i od mene trudničke prašine  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury ajme koja sreća :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Držim fige do neba za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

tantolina, matahari, Mury, Ambra, čestitam svima od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Ambra, ti si naša betorekorderka, čestitam :Very Happy: 
Mury, i tvoja beta je odlična - veselim se vašoj sreći!

----------


## ivica_k

vibram još i za almu_itd,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek bude bingo ovaj put!

----------


## Ambra

Hvala vam drage moje! Ajmee mene sada strah, jer nitko nije imao takvu betu, ili sam je ja kasno vadila? 
Matahari i Mury čestitam.

----------


## matahari

*Ambra*  :Naklon: 
*Mury, tantolina* sve sam vam rekla!
*alma_itd* sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Moja beta 22DNT= 31280


 :Klap:  koja beturina! Čestitam!




> Tantolina meni se GV vrećica vidjela na 5+4 i mislim da je još kod tebe rano.


I moja.


*Mury*, to je to!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Čestitam!

----------


## tantolina

Mury čestitam na beti.................bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

ambra , mury česstitam

----------


## tina2701

> tantolina, matahari, Mury, Ambra, čestitam svima od srca!!!


x potpisujem

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tantolina, Ambra*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam drage moje fjumanke!!!! Koje su to lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy: 
*Matahary, Mury* djevojke iz kućne radinosti - čestitam vam od  :Heart:  
Danas je divan dan, zaista lijep i vesel!

*Ambra* ma niš ne brini, nisi radila betu pre rano, ja sam svoju radila 20 dnt i bila je skoro 11.100, a ti 22 dnt i evo te preko 30.000 - a to je sjajno - ove su se bebe primile i ne idu nikuda - do poroda  :Very Happy:  Šteta što ideš na uzv tek u 7. tjednu, moja se ginica smilila na dan bete mi je radila uzv i odmah smo vidjele 2 GV koje su sada prave male loptice od preko 3 cm...
Jedva čekam kafu našu da te izgrlim!

----------


## nea0902

Svim curama redom cestitam, veselim se sa vama  :Kiss:  a Mury posebnu  :Kiss:

----------


## kerolajn5

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  žene čestitama vam od  :Heart:   stvarno ste mi uljepšale dan .. želim vam sve najbolje

----------


## frka

Cure, cestitam!!!

----------


## kitty

ajme koliko lijepih vijesti!

čestitke novim trudnicama, a svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!

 :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## darmar

veliki pozdrav svima, nije me bilo neko vrijeme, a sada imam šta i za pročitati,
čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama :Smile: , ako smijem posebno jedan kiss za Mury,
a za Vala Malu svaka čast, vi ste cijeli bataljon vojske zato ste i dobitili bitku :Smile: 
svim čekalicama koje čega želim mnogo strpljenja, sreće i nade i šaljem mnoštvo pozitivnih ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨,
alma-itd nadam se da će ovaj put biti dobitni, da će fragmin odraditi svoj dio posla,sretno¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ :Smile: 
ivica_k šaljem¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨za postupak u 8.mj :Smile: (nadam se da sam dobro upratila)
tužnicam šaljem veliki zagrljaj, glavu gore i u nove pobjede, nema odustajanja dok ne dođemo do svog cilja!!!
ja bi se prijavila na listu čekalica FET-a (Mb) za 9.mj ako Bog da :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Moja današnja beta *396*


juuupiii, cestitam :Very Happy:  i sretno do kraja!!! nadam se da je ovaj put to to!
i svim ostalim novim trudnicama od srca cestitke :Very Happy: 


a curama u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!

----------


## innu

*Tantolina, Matahari, Mury, Ambra* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> Moja današnja beta *396*  
> Tresem se  od straha, sreće....hvala vam svima na vibrama!Hvala Bogu i svim svecima što su mi molitve uslišane!!! A sad gibam kod gin. po još utrića i da vidim što dalje!
> Vidim danas puno trudnica, iskrene čestitke!!!
> Tužnicama zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ i ovaj put i od mene trudničke prašine


o bože, hvala ti!!!! kako genijalno!!!! samo hrabro naprijed, vidiš da se čuda događaju!!! :Very Happy: 
tantolina, matahari, Ambra, čestitam svima od srca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Myry  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga za lijepu betu. Čestitam ti od  :Heart: .

----------


## laky

> Moja današnja beta *396*  
> Tresem se od straha, sreće....hvala vam svima na vibrama!Hvala Bogu i svim svecima što su mi molitve uslišane!!! A sad gibam kod gin. po još utrića i da vidim što dalje!
> Vidim danas puno trudnica, iskrene čestitke!!!
> Tužnicama zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ i ovaj put i od mene trudničke prašine


čestitam *X*

----------


## mravic

> tantolina, matahari, Mury, Ambra, čestitam svima od srca!!!


  pridruzujem se cestitkama

----------


## mravic

ne mogu da verujem za betu ,mislim tri hiljade pa ponovo gledam i neverujem sama sebi sta vidim :Very Happy: , svaka cast :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Pa cure moja drage!!!! Koje divne vijesti danas :Very Happy:  Odem na posao sa oborenim nosem do poda a kad se vratim imam sta i procitati,forum pun trudnica :Klap:  Uljepsale ste mi ovaj ostatak dana.nadam se da cete i vi zbog mene poskakivati slijedece sedmice kao sto ja sad skacem zbog vas :Very Happy:  Zelim vam svima redom mirne,dosadne,skolske trudnoce!

----------


## Aurora*

Prije svega, hvala svima na vasim toplim rijecima podrske. Bas ste me raznjezili prihvativsi moju ideju da bi mogli imati curicu.  :Smile: 

A onda krenimo redom:

*matahari* i *Mury* cestitam na pozitivnim betama!  :Very Happy:  Neka se pravilno duplaju i da na prvom UZ ugledate vase kuckajuce srce. 

*miba* odlican ti je rezultat punkcije, za uspjesnu oplodnju u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




> Moja beta 22DNT= 31280





> Hvala vam drage moje! Ajmee mene sada strah, jer nitko nije imao takvu betu, ili sam je ja kasno vadila?


*Ambra* ovo je nevidjeno velika beta na ovom forumu! Ali i tvoje strpljenje na cekanju 22. dana nakon transfera blastocisti za vadjenje bete je nesto nevidjeno. 
Kasno si je vadila nego sta i zato je tako velika. Osim naravno vrlo velike vjerojatnosti da su se obe blastociste primile.  :Wink:  Sve u svemu odlicno, odlicno i moje iskrene cestitke! 






> Moja beta danas 573 17dpt trodnevnog embrija.....





> Cure imam jedno pitanje....kada bi se trebala  vidit gv? danas bila na utz i nije doc vidio ništa...danas mi je  17dnt....sad sam malo u komi.....


Kako to da si vec danas isla na UZ? Beta mora biti barem 1000 da bi se nesto (na dobrom!) UZ moglo vidjeti. Ovo je svakako bilo jos prerano. 

*

Charlie* drzim palceve za tvoj Mariborski postupak!

*
Marchie37* i ja cesto pomislim na tebe.  :Smile:  A kako vi napredujete? Kako se osjecas?

----------


## bugaboo

> *Tantolina, Matahari, Mury, Ambra* čestitam!!!!


X

----------


## ValaMala

Predivne vijesti, koje bete, bravo cure!!! Divno ljeto, a tek je krenulo!

Kod nas ima vijesti, imamo 2 mala anđela, ali 1 srce lijepo u uredno kuca i nadamo se da će ostati s nama i da će biti sve dobro. Pusa svima (iskreno, još me strah išta napisati na trudničkom dijelu mpo foruma, pa još nekako lebdim tu i čitam i nadam se, pa se bojim i tako to...)

----------


## ValaMala

Inače, danas nam je točno 7 tjedana i vidjeli smo malo hrabro srčeko koje se ne predaje.

----------


## miba

danas zaista prekrasne vijesti na forumu 
tantolina , Mury -presretna sam zbog vas - puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
Ambra -nemam riječi -zaista prava ß- i tebi puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno
 i svima ostalima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~po potrebi
ptica1-žao mi je -nedaj se draga!

----------


## nea0902

Zao mi je Vala  :Sad:  ovo srdasce koje kuca ostat ce sa mamom jer je dva anđela cuvaju  :Kiss:

----------


## miba

ValaMala-bravo za malo srčeko-puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~da ostane s tobom do kraja
žao mi je zbog ova dva koja su odustala!

----------


## ValaMala

Ja čvrsto vjerujem u njega i nedam ga nikuda. Ima da ostane s mamom.

----------


## nea0902

Nego! Tu je da ostane i tocka  :Smile:  to i sebi kazem kad me neki strahovi ulove  :Smile:

----------


## tantolina

Naravno Vala da će ostat s mamicom kad ima dva anđela čuvara.......za sve naše mrve da ostanu kod mamica, ipak je tamo najsigurnije

----------


## bugaboo

Vala zao mi je za 2 mala  :Saint: , cuvaj ovu 1 mrvicu :Zaljubljen: 

Ako se vec tako moralo dogoditi bolje da je u tako ranom stadiju trudnoce (meni je 1 srceko prestalo kucati sa 9 tjedana, a 2. beba lijepo napreduje, sada smo u 13. tjednu)

----------


## kiki30

ajme koje divne vijesti !!!!  :Very Happy: 
mury,draga pa to je to !!!!! ČESTITAM !!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ambra,za tvoju ogromnu betu-ČESTITKE!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sumskovoce

vala zao mi je za andjele,a za srceko navijamo iz dna duse! Ovaj maleni borac ostaje s mamom.

----------


## Mojca

Wow, kakav plodan dan.  :Smile:  
Drage friške trudnice, od srca čestitam i želim mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću. 

ValaMala, to je jako posebno srce, kad ima dva anđela čuvara. Biti će sve ok.  :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Predivne vijesti, koje bete, bravo cure!!! Divno ljeto, a tek je krenulo!
> 
> Kod nas ima vijesti, imamo 2 mala anđela, ali 1 srce lijepo u uredno kuca i nadamo se da će ostati s nama i da će biti sve dobro. Pusa svima (iskreno, još me strah išta napisati na trudničkom dijelu mpo foruma, pa još nekako lebdim tu i čitam i nadam se, pa se bojim i tako to...)


Draga moja mi smoimali sličan scenarij ali su bila 2 srce i jedno stalo..Iskreno mozda će ruzno zvučati ali je to prirodno odabir i to jedno ostaje..znam da boli ali vjeruj mozda je bolje zbog mrvice koja ostaje.lijepo miruj dok se anđeni neapsorbuju u maternici a onda polako

----------


## Šiškica

> *Tantolina, Matahari, Mury, Ambra* čestitam!!!!


I ja se pridružujem čestitkama..

Vala Mala budi hrabra za svoje  :Heart: koje kuca..

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, od srca vam hvala!!! Ne mogu vjrovati da je ovoliko skakutanja zbog moje bete!!!
*ValaMala*, žao mi je zbog dva mala anđela, ali vjerujem da će ovaj treći ostati s tobom do kraja, i zato to šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Tantolina, Matahari, Ambra* ( beta ti je mrak), iskrene čestitke cure, nadam se da ćemo za manje od 8 mjeseci sve skupa biti u rađaoni  :Smile: 
*ptica_1*, draga, jako, jako mi je žao! Točno znam kako se osjećaš, ali doći će tvoje vrijeme, i to možda već sljedeći ciklus, jer i ja sam prije 5 tjedana jecala od plača kad sam prokrvarila i shvatila da su moje dvije perspektivne blastice otišle, cijeli svijet mi se srušio, pomišljala o odustajanju, a vidi kako me je Bog samo ljepo iznenadio, zato ti šaljem veliki zagrljaj!!!
Još je dug do moje bebe, strah još uvijek postoji, jer sam se dva puta opekla,ali vjerujem u Boga ako mi je poslao ovo zaista veliko čudo, da je upravo došao trenutak da ja budem majka i da će čuvati ovu moju mrvicu :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Evo još jedna u nizu negativnih ß kod mene, ni ovaj puta ništa.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima su potrebne


*ptica1*, jako mi je žao!  :Love: 




> Inače, danas nam je točno 7 tjedana i vidjeli smo malo hrabro srčeko koje se ne predaje.


Za malo hrabro srčeko! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

> *Tantolina, Matahari, Mury, Ambra* čestitam!!!!


Potpisujem!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

ptica1  :Love: 
ValaMala  :Very Happy:  za malo hrabro srce, anđeli ga čuvaju odozgora  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## alma_itd

*ValaMala*  :Love:  za dva  :Heart:  koja su odustala...ali Bog zna najbolje sta je za tebe dobro.Malo  :Heart:  koje hrabro kuca ima na nebu dva  :Saint:  koja ga cuvaju. Zelim ti mirnu i skolsku trudnocu.

----------


## The Margot

*ValaMala* -   navijamo za vašeg malog borca

----------


## The Margot

zašto mi ne rade ikonice?!!

----------


## Jesen82

Čestitke svima na prelijepim betama!

*Vala* pošto sam ja imala transfer 3 zametka meni su objašnjavali kolike su šanse ako se prime da sva 3 dočekaju 12 tjedan... znam da boli...ali meni je moj doc rekao na prvom uzv kada se vidjelo jedno srčeko kako je to prirodna selekcija.... da se najkvalitetniji primio...

vjerujem da ovaj mali borac ne ide nigdje :Wink:

----------


## seka35

valamala ,praim te i sve vas ,ali ne stignem se j aviti..
vala,ja vjerujem da ce to jedno srculence da ostane sa svojom mamicom!
 meni su vracena dva ,ali jedna beba se zadrzala i sad cu ubrzo u 22 tjedan. toliko se veselim  sto ti je uspjelo... kad je slijedeci ultrazvuk?
 alma ,stalno  mislim na tebe i znam da mora uspjeti ,jer toi si tako uporna i znam da  ces docekati svoju bebicu!
svim novim trudnicama cestitke!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,praim te i sve vas ,ali ne stignem se j aviti..
vala,ja vjerujem da ce to jedno srculence da ostane sa svojom mamicom!
 meni su vracena dva ,ali jedna beba se zadrzala i sad cu ubrzo u 22 tjedan. toliko se veselim  sto ti je uspjelo... kad je slijedeci ultrazvuk?
 alma ,stalno  mislim na tebe i znam da mora uspjeti ,jer toi si tako uporna i znam da  ces docekati svoju bebicu!
svim novim trudnicama cestitke!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, znam da je mene nakon transfera u tom groznom i teškom periodu čekanja bete ili menge ili plusića/minusa na testu uvijek zanimalo kakve rane simptome su imale žene u onom postupku kada se dogodila toliko željena trudnoća, pa evo da vam napišem moje:

Nikakvih posebnih grčeva, leptirića i ostalo u maternici, baš ništa
Raspoloženje jednako kao i inače, osim nervoze iščekivanja
Temperatura prosjek oko 36,6 - 36,8, dakle nikakve vrlo visoke temperature iznad 37
Apsolutno nikakve promjene u grudima, ni povećanje, ni bolovi, ni promjena boje bradavica...
Normalno mokrenje, ništa posebno često
Nikakav metalni okus u ustima, nikakve promjene u ukusu, mirisima...
Normalna razina energije, nikakav posebni umor
Nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje / spotting
Nikakve mučnine
(a primile su se trojke! i kao trebalo bi biti jačih simptoma...)

Jedini simptom, koji još uvijek traje, a došao je tek kasnije, jesu "menstrualni" grčevi i bol u donjim leđima, kao prije menge, pravi pms. No to je u početku bilo tako blago, sada je izraženije.

Toliko o simptomima, iskreno u postupcima  i pokušajima kada nisam bila trudna, imala sam više simptoma nego ovaj put koji je bio bingo.  :Smile:  To sam vam htjela napisati, jer znam da se uvijek nekako nadamo da će nam neki simptom "objaviti" da smo trudne, no puno cura koje sam upoznala su mi potvrdile istu stvar, da prije bete nisu iskusile baš nikakve simptome, pa tako evo i moja frendica koja je imala transfer točno tjedan dana prije mene i isto je zatrudnjela. Ništa, bila je SIGURNA da stiže menga, a ono, evo bebice.

Nemojte se uopće zamarati simptomima, bez brige, oni će doći kasnije, no opet su različiti od osobe do osobe. Ja sam oko 4., 5. tjedna odjednom izgubila svaku želju za kavom i bilo čim slatkim (što je morbidno čudno za mene!), počeli su dosta jaki umori i iznimna osjetljivost na mirise. No, nemam mučnine, ponekad mi bude zlo, no bez povraćanja, a sada sam 7+1. Malo su veće grudi, no nisu bolne. 

Eto, mislila sam da možda ovo nekom pomogne u čekanju i smiri ga u slučaju "izostanka" razno raznih simptoma.

Pusa svima velika!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, znam da je mene nakon transfera u tom groznom i teškom periodu čekanja bete ili menge ili plusića/minusa na testu uvijek zanimalo kakve rane simptome su imale žene u onom postupku kada se dogodila toliko željena trudnoća, pa evo da vam napišem moje:

Nikakvih posebnih grčeva, leptirića i ostalo u maternici, baš ništa
Raspoloženje jednako kao i inače, osim nervoze iščekivanja
Temperatura prosjek oko 36,6 - 36,8, dakle nikakve vrlo visoke temperature iznad 37
Apsolutno nikakve promjene u grudima, ni povećanje, ni bolovi, ni promjena boje bradavica...
Normalno mokrenje, ništa posebno često
Nikakav metalni okus u ustima, nikakve promjene u ukusu, mirisima...
Normalna razina energije, nikakav posebni umor
Nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje / spotting
Nikakve mučnine
(a primile su se trojke! i kao trebalo bi biti jačih simptoma...)

Jedini simptom, koji još uvijek traje, a došao je tek kasnije, jesu "menstrualni" grčevi i bol u donjim leđima, kao prije menge, pravi pms. No to je u početku bilo tako blago, sada je izraženije.

Toliko o simptomima, iskreno u postupcima  i pokušajima kada nisam bila trudna, imala sam više simptoma nego ovaj put koji je bio bingo.  :Smile:  To sam vam htjela napisati, jer znam da se uvijek nekako nadamo da će nam neki simptom "objaviti" da smo trudne, no puno cura koje sam upoznala su mi potvrdile istu stvar, da prije bete nisu iskusile baš nikakve simptome, pa tako evo i moja frendica koja je imala transfer točno tjedan dana prije mene i isto je zatrudnjela. Ništa, bila je SIGURNA da stiže menga, a ono, evo bebice.

Nemojte se uopće zamarati simptomima, bez brige, oni će doći kasnije, no opet su različiti od osobe do osobe. Ja sam oko 4., 5. tjedna odjednom izgubila svaku želju za kavom i bilo čim slatkim (što je morbidno čudno za mene!), počeli su dosta jaki umori i iznimna osjetljivost na mirise. No, nemam mučnine, ponekad mi bude zlo, no bez povraćanja, a sada sam 7+1. Malo su veće grudi, no nisu bolne. 

Eto, mislila sam da možda ovo nekom pomogne u čekanju i smiri ga u slučaju "izostanka" razno raznih simptoma.

Pusa svima velika!

----------


## anddu

Joj ljudi moram se nekome izjadati, očajna sam. Čekam M da krenem sa stimulacijom, i ona kasni evo već 2 dana što je za moje cikluse neobično jer su inače točni u dan (ciklus traje do 28 do 30 dana i nikad preko ni ispod). Ovo kašnjenje dogodi se možda jednom u godinu i pol, dvije dana i to se eto izgleda dogodilo baš sad pred stimulaciju. Sad me uhvatila panika kako će kasniti debelo pa će mi ovaj postupak propasti (odnosno odgoditi se do jeseni), a i počela su pitanja koji je uzrok tome. E, a trudna nisam (radila test) iako to nisam ni očekivala.  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Zaboravila sam napisati i kako već tri, četiri dana imam crvenkasto-smeđih tragova uglavnom na papiru, ali to su stvarno male sitne mrljice. To me najviše i zabrinjava.

----------


## Tinkica

Draga anddu i ja sam u tom problemu,samo ja čekam malo duže da stigne M,28.4. je zadnja bila-a test isto negativan,luda sam već  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

meni je kasnila prije svakog postupka. To je od stresa i iscekivanja i vrlo uobicajena pojava. Sve ce bit ok cure!

----------


## Mury

*anndu i Tinkica*, meni kad M kasni i imam smeđi iscjedak  pokaže trudnoću. I sad mi je bilo tako, kasnila 2 dana, pa 3 dana smeđe brljavljenje ( nedjelja, ponedljeljak i utorak), a beta pozitivna. Od utorka mi je bilo sve čisto, ja happy, kad danas oko 14 opet svježe krvi, ne puno, ali eto bilo je. Ja na hitnu, tamo me vratili, vele nema se tu što učiniti, nek nastavim s terapijom, mirujem i sutra betu ponovim. Sad više nema krvi, ali strah me da će ova moja trudnoća završiti kao i prve dvije, i tada mi prvo pomalo krene, a onda prokrvarim skroz i beta padne  :Sad: . Vibrajte da je moja beta sutra 1000, inače mislim da se nemam čemu nadati  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Mury vibram za tebe najjače~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nea0902

Mury vibram do neba!

----------


## andream

Mury, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu.Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Mury, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za sutra!!!

----------


## anddu

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba, za sutra

----------


## Tinkica

Murry ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!! I svima ostalima naravno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## ivka13

Murry ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu preko 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Evo jutarnje kavice pa se poslužite.
Ja doduše danas na kakau jer sam kao friška T smanjila broj kava a i počele su lagane mučninice, onako baš slatko podnošljive.
Svima za današnje aktivnosti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ /malo smo se i pogubili jer nam već dugo nema liste/.

----------


## miba

Mury-molim se za tebe i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju današnju ß!

-mi smo jučer dobili 3 mrvice na čuvanje-sad slijedi čekanje.... ß 11.07.

----------


## ježić

Dobro jutro svima! *andream*, hvala na kavici!
Prije svega puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Mury*, da se javi s ogromnom betom!
Svima ostalima za što im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure moje. Evo beta izvađena, ali jutros opet smeđe popraćeno grčavima i bolovima u donjem dijelu trbuha i leđa....mislim da se scenarij ponavlja kao i u prethodnim trudnoćama :Sad: 
*miba*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje mrvice!
I svim ostalim kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Sve vas ljubim, a sad odoh u krevet i javim se s nalazom bete!

----------


## kerolajn5

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se beta podupla i da bude sve u redu ,,mislim na tebe

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i 4 znamenkastu betu.Nadam se da je to brklavljenje od kapilara koje pucaju jer se mrvica lijepo smjestila.Sa nestrpljenjem cekam danasnji rezultat.
Ja tek veceras idem vaditi betu,jer nemogu zbog posla,pa rezultat ocekujem sutra ujutro.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*,* alma*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnju betu!
*miba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice!

----------


## zlatica

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu!
alma_itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!
kerolajn5 kako si?evo brojimo 7 dpt....

----------


## kerolajn5

> Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu!
> alma_itd ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!
> kerolajn5 kako si?evo brojimo 7 dpt....


        7dnt nam je stigao jakooo brzo  ,,lete mi dani ,, imam neke menstrualne grčeve i glavobolju više neznam jel to dobro ili nije 5min sam pozitiva 5min mislim nisam ja te sreće i tako.. kako si ti ?

----------


## zlatica

ja ne osjećam ništa....a i trudim se ne "osluškivat se"jer su mi prije bili svakojaki simptomi pa šipak!
mislim se da odem vadit betu u sub.kad si ti ono rekla?

----------


## kerolajn5

mislim da ću u petak 11dnt ..ko će dočekati ponedjeljak  :Smile:  jel ti negdje privatno vadiš betu ili radi lab i subotom

----------


## ivica_k

Mury,~~~~~~~~~~~~~
alma_itd,~~~~~~~~~~~~
miba, kerolajn, zlatica,~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatica

baš sam zvala,radi privatni lab u sub.
danas primam brevacid pa ne znam je li mi i to rano?

----------


## tantolina

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: Od mene ništa ovaj put.....beta pala na 126,9.........

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Tantolina*   :Sad:   :Sad:  Ma kako mi je žao  :Sad: 

*Mury* od  :Heart:  za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ 
*andream* listice nema već neko vrijeme jer je naša Gizmos jako jako blizu termina poroda

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Od mene ništa ovaj put.....beta pala na 126,9.........


Sorry tantolina nisam pratila što si pisala...jesi imala krvarenje...kako sad da je beta pala...ajme draga skupi snage

----------


## tantolina

Ma nisam imala nikakvo krvarenje....jednostavno je pala.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marisela

> Od mene ništa ovaj put.....beta pala na 126,9.........


Tantolina mila tako mi je žao...

----------


## kiara79

Murry za današnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
alma,tebi za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tantolina,jako mi je žao...
 :Love: 
svim trudnicama,mamicama,čekalicama koje čega,puuunoo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

> Murry za današnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> alma,tebi za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> tantolina,jako mi je žao...
> 
> svim trudnicama,mamicama,čekalicama koje čega,puuunoo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~


Potpisujem!

----------


## Mury

Moja beta je 2046!!! U šoku sam i nevjerici, jer je jutros uz grčeve i menstrualne bolove bilo opet svježe krvi  :Sad: . Gibam opet u krevet, a večeras ću kod dr. pa moooooooožda nešto vidimo na uzv.
Svima vam veliko hvala!!!

----------


## mare41

Mury, šta si me nasekirala :Smile: , super vijesti!!!!!!! Strogo miruj i ne znam da li ti je dr rekao da piješ utriće, znaju tako reći, čekamo dalje vijesti!

----------


## Aurora*

> Od mene ništa ovaj put.....beta pala na 126,9.........


*tantolina* tako mi je zao...  :Sad:  Jesi li mozda vec radila pretrage za trombofiliju? Ako nisi, ja bih sljedece to provjerila...  :Love: 


*Mury* malo me brine ovako veliki porast tvoje bete i grcevi te krvarenje koje spominjes. Na UZ bi se trebalo vidjeti nesto kada je beta oko 1000. Ako se kod tebe danas nista jos ne bude vidjelo, obavezno ponovi betu najkasnije za 2 dana! A u slucaju jakih bolova nista nemoj cekati nego odmah na hitnu zbog sumnje na vanmaternicnu. Od srca se nadam i zelim ti da na kraju sve bude u redu, ali sada je najbitnije iskljuciti takvu mogucnost.  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

> Moja beta je 2046!!! U šoku sam i nevjerici, jer je jutros uz grčeve i menstrualne bolove bilo opet svježe krvi . Gibam opet u krevet, a večeras ću kod dr. pa moooooooožda nešto vidimo na uzv.
> Svima vam veliko hvala!!!


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....Ma bice to sve ok,samo slusaj dr. Jedva cekamo UZ :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Tantolina* draga  :Love: ,znam kako ti je

----------


## dani82

*Tantolina* baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*Mury* da sve bude ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nea0902

Tantolina zao mi je  :Sad: Mury cekam info i vibram!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Tantolina*, žao mi je..
*Mury*, veselim se zbog velike bete ali ipak ću pričekati večerašnji uzv a nakon toga poskakivati.

----------


## kiki30

tartolina,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
mury,super  :Very Happy:  puno~ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za večerašnji ultrazvuk

----------


## Charlie

*Tantolina* žao mi je, jako.
*Mury* ~~~~~ da večeras na UZ ugledate nešto lijepo. Čuvaj se!

----------


## bugaboo

> tartolina,žao mi je.. 
> mury,super  puno~ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za večerašnji ultrazvuk


X

----------


## darmar

mury beta je fantastična,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da danas na pregledu bude sve ok, sreeeetno!
Tantolina jako mi je žao :Love: , glavu gore, želim ti da hrabro ideš dalje ka ostvarenju svoga cilja!
alma_itd mnoštvo ~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu ujutro :Smile:

----------


## Ambra

* Tantolina* jako mi žao

----------


## rozalija

Tantolina žao mi je draga :Love:  :Love: 
Mury bravo za današnju betu, sada draga samo lezi i odmaraj, možda imaš kakav hematomčić pa pomalo krvariš a za hematom je najbolji lijek ležanje i čuvanje, uz obvezne utriće. Da samo znaš kakvo sam ja krvarenje i ugruške imala prvo u 7 tjednu a onda u 9 tjednu, ali je moja cura bila jača od tog zločestoh hematoma i ostala mami i tati. ali sam zato draga moja prva 4 mjeseca strogo ležala čak i u bolnici 25 dana. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg srca da za današnji UZV, da nas obraduješ. Sretno draga.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury super ti je beta i nadam se da će UZV pokazati nešto lijepo :Yes:

----------


## ina33

*Tantolina*, žao mi je. 

*Mury*, vibram! 

Nekako sam sve uvjerenija da se malo toga može skrivit/popravit ponašanjem trudnice tako rano u trudnoći, tj. da je to sve viša sila zapisana u genetskom kodu embrija, iako krvarenje kao takvo jede živce i uzrokuje preporuku mirovanje i utrogestani.

----------


## innu

*Tantolina*, užas, baš mi je žao!
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ultrazvuk!
čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a ja prijavljujem još jedan neuspješni postupak, ajmo dalje...
pozdrav!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

innu baš mi je žao :Sad: 
Šta je sa Sarom?

----------


## Aurora*

*innu* jako mi je zao  :Sad:  Jesu ti zamrznuli koju JS? Da bar mozes s njima u postupak sto prije...

*sara38* sada sve nade polazemo u tebe!

----------


## visibaba

*Snekica* bravo za promjenu klinike :Klap: , nadam se da ce ti donijeti srecu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za nasu *Sanju1,* petrovku koja je danas imala transfer. draga, cuvaj te mrve narednih osam, devet mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~. posijala sam vam danas trudnicku prasinu po sobi; ja sam se muvala onuda ne znajuc kud bi sama sa sobom :Grin: 
i ~~~~~~~~ za jos jednu nasu petrovku koju sam danas srela, al ne znam jel inkognito u postupku pa necu spominjat nick. prepoznat ce se ona :Grin: .

~~~~~~~~~~~ i za sve ostale u postupcima!!!

----------


## matahari

*Tantolina*, baš mi je žao!
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ultrazvuk!
čekalice bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

visibabić, jel još sitno, sitno? :Zaljubljen: 
Mury, draga, čekamo te...

----------


## coolerica

Nadam se da je Mury vidjela onu najslađu točkicu.. 

I jedan veeeeliki pozdrav našoj zapisničarki Gizmos koja će uskoro na upoznavanje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ježić

*Tantolina*, jako mi je žao.

*Mury*, ajde, dobre vijesti na sunce...

----------


## crvenkapica77

novim  trudnica  cestitam od srca   !!
mury  tvoja beta je super  ,mislim na tebe   :Heart: 
kako je lijepo vidjet-citat  ova cuda  p.trudnoce   :Zaljubljen: 
valamala  tebi saljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love:    ,cuvaj svoju mrvu  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Mury beta ti je  :Zaljubljen: 

Mogla bi udijelit 100, 200, 300   :Smile: 

Sretno dalje!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo i mene ljuta k'o puska :Evil or Very Mad:  Danas jurila s posla ko manijak da stignem u lab izvaditi betu i uspijemo stici do 18h(do kad oni i rade) i izadje mi ona ljubazna teta u susret i izvadi mi krv.Rezultati bi zvanicno trebali biti sutra poznati.Ali MM nije mogao cekati(na srecu) i nekako uspije dobiti broj lab(bolnicka je pa radi cijelu noc) i iskoristi sav svoj sarm da sazna rezultate da bi mu ona zena u lab. rekla da betu uopste nisu ni mjerili nego druge hormone jer je tako pisalo na uputnici :Shock:  A uputnicu za vadjenje krvi nam je napisala asistentica od naseg dr(to je inace standardno da ne moras cekati zbog te papirologije).I ja pogledam i na uputnici koju imam za srijedu 4 hormona zaokruzena ali nigdje HCG :Evil or Very Mad:  Krv je jos uvijek u labu,ali nadam se da ce sutra moci da je iskoriste za odredjivanje bete jer im je potrebno da to dr. sad posebno zatrazi(a on inace sutra ne radi :Mad: ).Ako budem morala ponovo sutra navece vaditi krv za betu onda mi drugo vadjenje krvi( a za mene najvaznije)pada u cetvrtak a tad cu biti u drugoj drzavi jer moram na jedan kurs.Uh,zasto jednostavno kad moze i komplikovano.

----------


## tigrical

*innu* žao i je! Idemo dalje!

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marisela

> Evo i mene ljuta k'o puska Danas jurila s posla ko manijak da stignem u lab izvaditi betu i uspijemo stici do 18h(do kad oni i rade) i izadje mi ona ljubazna teta u susret i izvadi mi krv.Rezultati bi zvanicno trebali biti sutra poznati.Ali MM nije mogao cekati(na srecu) i nekako uspije dobiti broj lab(bolnicka je pa radi cijelu noc) i iskoristi sav svoj sarm da sazna rezultate da bi mu ona zena u lab. rekla da betu uopste nisu ni mjerili nego druge hormone jer je tako pisalo na uputnici A uputnicu za vadjenje krvi nam je napisala asistentica od naseg dr(to je inace standardno da ne moras cekati zbog te papirologije).I ja pogledam i na uputnici koju imam za srijedu 4 hormona zaokruzena ali nigdje HCG Krv je jos uvijek u labu,ali nadam se da ce sutra moci da je iskoriste za odredjivanje bete jer im je potrebno da to dr. sad posebno zatrazi(a on inace sutra ne radi).Ako budem morala ponovo sutra navece vaditi krv za betu onda mi drugo vadjenje krvi( a za mene najvaznije)pada u cetvrtak a tad cu biti u drugoj drzavi jer moram na jedan kurs.Uh,zasto jednostavno kad moze i komplikovano.


     alma-itd, od srca da uz sve ove peripetije kroz koje prolaziš ipak beta nakraju bude ogromna.... :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

Uspjeli smo dobiti jutros dr. tako da ce uspjeti od jucerasnjeg uzorka da izmjere betu :Klap: . Rezultat nekad popodne.

----------


## Ginger

drage moje, dugo me nije bilo pa ne mogu poloviti sve pojedinačno, nemojte se ljutiti

novim trudnicama čestitke od srca  :Very Happy: 
tužnicama jedan veeeeliki virtulani  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da slijedeći pokušaj bude uspješan 
mamicama koje su konačno zgrlile svoje srećice isto čestitke  :Very Happy:  uživajte u najljepšem osjećaju na svijetu

svima puuuuno, puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## Mia Lilly

*innu*, žao mi je..
*alma* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju veliku betu!
*Ginger* pusa tvojim velikim curkama!
*Mury*, nadam se da imaš lijepe vijesti s jučerašnjeg uzv-a!

----------


## Lua

Innu žao mi je... :Love: 

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,čekalicama pogotovo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vojvođanka

Innu baš mi je žao i krivo što nije uspjelo ovaj put!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ALI tvoja 22jajašca te čekaju u frižideru, odmah nastavite.......
Mury da te bar jedno veliko srčeko obraduje danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

Stigli rezultati....Jos se tresem...[COLOR="#FF0000"]Moja beta 13dnt 734!!![/COLOR]  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Hvala dragom Bogu i svima vama sto ste za mene vibrirale i mislile na mene. Sad vas jos molim da vibrate za sutra da se pravilno dupla pa da mogu konacno zaplakati ali od srece. :Yes:

----------


## alma_itd

Sorry nemojte se prepasti od mog posta,neznam sta radim ruke mi se tresu :Embarassed:

----------


## kiara79

alma bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
beta je prekrasna!!!
evo ti puno za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~

----------


## marisela

Ma alma-idt čestitke od sveg srca baš sam se rasplakala sad kad vidje tvoju betu napokon ovako veliku čestitke mila sve naj naj

----------


## kiara79

p.s.to su duplići!!! :Wink:

----------


## bugaboo

Alma cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vibrice za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~

----------


## Sela

*Alma* i ovdje,cestitke!!!!

----------


## ina33

Alma, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## seka35

alam ,evo suze su mi krenule od srece  i da konacno ugledas tu vecu cifru bete! jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eee

----------


## ruža82

Alma :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*blizanceki*

----------


## darmar

innu jako mi je žao :Love: , na žalost ne preostaje nam ništa drugo nego da se borimo dalje da dođemo do naših bebica!
alma-itd, beta je zaista fantastična, nisam uopće sumnjala, hvala dragom Bogu, molit ću za tebe da se beta pravilno podupla sutra :Klap: , :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury   gdje si  ?  
alma cestitam  !!!!!

----------


## miba

Tantolina draga tako mi je žao-drži se :Love: 
innu  :Love: 

alma - zbog tebe plačem, al od sreće- puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  


Mury- gdje si- puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobre vijesti

----------


## Charlie

alma čestitam od srca i neka beta sutra bude predivna!!!

----------


## Jesen82

Alma čestitke na super betiiiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prima

sms-ala sam Mury, u Petrovoj je, nažalost sumnjaju na vanmateričnu, iako nisu skroz načistu sa dijagnozom.
planiraju operaciju, pa odgađaju jer nisu sigurni....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> Alma cestitam od srca
> 
> Vibrice za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~


bravo alma_itd!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!

----------


## andream

Alma, čestitam!
Mury - žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ishod.

----------


## ivica_k

> sms-ala sam Mury, u Petrovoj je, nažalost sumnjaju na vanmateričnu, iako nisu skroz načistu sa dijagnozom.
> planiraju operaciju, pa odgađaju jer nisu sigurni....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mury, žao mi je~~~~~~~~da sve prođe najbolje za tebe

----------


## prima

> sms-ala sam Mury, u Petrovoj je, nažalost sumnjaju na vanmateričnu, iako nisu skroz načistu sa dijagnozom.
> planiraju operaciju, pa odgađaju jer nisu sigurni....
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


jedan dr vidi gv u lijevom jajovodu, drugi u desnom....

----------


## kiki30

alma,super za betu !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje
mury,draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je mrvica ipak na pravom mjestu,mislimo ne tebe...

----------


## Jesen82

Mury draga... ja se svejedno nadam čudu...

----------


## Pinky

ajme  :Sad:  moja mury, šta se napati... ma stvarno sam tužna  :Sad:   :Sad: 

alma, beta je fantastična! čestitam!

----------


## ivka13

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nada umire zadnja, a mi se nadamo čudu

----------


## rozalija

> ajme  moja mury, šta se napati... ma stvarno sam tužna  
> 
> alma, beta je fantastična! čestitam!


X
Mury drži se draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg srca da se desi čudo, da doktori nisu u pravu. :Love: 
Alma beta je superrrrrrr, čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury pa ovo je stvarno previše  :Sad: 
Vibram iz sveg srca da ipak sve bude u redu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alma čestitke na predivnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa dok sve ne pohvatam - čestitke friškim trudnicama! :Very Happy: 

Mury :Love:

----------


## kitty

alma_itd, čestike na predivnoj beti i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo pravilno duplanje!
mury, pa ovo je pregrozno  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Mury :Love: 
Alma čestitam na krasnoj beti!
Čestitke i ostalim trudnicama!
Svim čekaliicama koje čega~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Alcantra

Mury želim da sve ipak prođe u redu
alma_itd čestitke i vibram za pravilno duplanje bete

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj mury   :Sad:   samo da  nije  vmt. samo da nije  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek odgađaju  , nek  nije ,  nek grijese  ,ah bas mi je zao

----------


## visibaba

> visibabić, jel još sitno, sitno?


a tako, sitna beba sitno broji, a bome i ja brojim lezarinu i nadam se najboljem.
kako si mi ti?  :Love: 

*Mury*, pa sto se to dogadja? :Sad: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod; bez teksta sam. mislimo na tebe!

*alma* cestitam!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

x


> Mury želim da sve ipak prođe u redu
> alma_itd čestitke i vibram za pravilno duplanje bete

----------


## prima

Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

o Bože,Mury,jako mi je žao....  :Sad:  strašno.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marisela

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


A joj Mary, tako žalosno, zar nam je malo svega kroz šta prolazimo pa sad i to te snađe tako mi je žao..

----------


## tiki_a

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

> alma_itd, čestike na predivnoj beti i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo pravilno duplanje!


X

----------


## pirica

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme Mury :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Drži se draga :Sad:

----------


## frka

Joj, mury,strasno mi je zao... drzi se...I drugim tuznicama hug, a betalicama cestitke...

----------


## kiara79

> Joj, mury,strasno mi je zao... drzi se...I drugim tuznicama hug, a betalicama cestitke...


X

----------


## tantolina

:Love: Mury jako mi ježao...drž se

----------


## tantolina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Alma za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ovaj put to bude to~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

> Ajme Mury Drži se draga


žao mi je

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ajme Bože dragi daj ženi snage...ja ne vjerujem...Mury draga baš mi je žao ... nakon toliko sreće sad ovo ... nemam riječi

----------


## ježić

Ajme Mury, nemam riječi!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ježić

alma, čestitam! Prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pepita

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


Joooooj tako sam se rastužila, a došla sam vam svima poželjeti puno sreće  :Sad: 

Draga Mury želim da ovo što prije prođe, isto tako ti želim da što prije postaneš majka.

Ponekad se pitam ima li kraja za neke boli  :Sad: 

Svima vam šaljem puno poljubaca i vibrica za uspješne bete, postupke i ubrzo dočekane bebice  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alma_itd

A jooooj...sad sam dosla da vidim sta je bilo sa Mury i vidim ove prestrasne vijesti :Sad:  Pa ima li kraja ....A bila sam ubjedjena da je to to.Molim Boga da joj da snage da se oporavi psihicki jer ovo je stvarno sok.Nemam rijeci.*Mury* draga zelim ti brz oporavak i saljem ti veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## nea0902

Nemam riječi ... Ne znam što ti reći osim da mi ne očajno žao  :Sad:

----------


## Tinkica

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


Jao strašno,Mury drži se!

----------


## visibaba

> Mury se javila, obavili su operaciju, odstranjen je i lijevi jajovod


pa ovo je stvarno za sjest i plakat :Crying or Very sad: . 
uzasno mi je zao, Mury  :Sad: . nema sad pravih rijeci utjehe; saljem ti samo ogroman virtualni zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Mury, draga, neopisivo mi je žao! A stvarno, nakon toliko sreće, zašto je ovo moralo doći?! Nevjerojatno!  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mury, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## zlatica

Mury stvarno preprestrašno!žao mi je!

----------


## tigrical

*Mury* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Cannisa

A joj Mury, žao mi je .....

----------


## innu

> *Mury* žao mi je


x

----------


## mare41

prima, prenesi zagrljaj Mury :Sad:

----------


## Lua

Mury....strašno.... :Love:   :Love:

----------


## kerolajn5

mury drži se ,, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> prima, prenesi zagrljaj Mury


i od mene veliki  , jako mi je zao,  jako   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

mury stvarno, bez riječi sam, žao mi je

----------


## Marnie

Mury užasno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: , drži se :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mury stvarno strašno, drži se draga

----------


## Šiškica

Mury žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Charlie

Mury draga drži se.

----------


## Sonja29

Mury draga žao mi je! Uz tebe smo :Love:

----------


## darmar

drage suborke sada sam se čula s Mury, 
šalje vam veliki pozdrav i zahvaljuje na podršci, ona kaže da je bolje, koliko u uvom trenutko to može biti... :Sad:

----------


## ivka13

Mury, drži se  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

Mury jako mi je zao :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

a moja mury kako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Sad: 
strašno sam se veselila tvojoj beti i sreći kad ti već cito niije uspio... nisam mogla zamisliti ovakav scenarij  :Sad: 
drž se draga moja  :Heart:

----------


## sissy75

e sad sam tek potonila a danima se već mučim s nekim vlastitim propitkivanjima svega skupa ali i kad te zgazi sva nevolja ovog svijeta treba se izdić i nastavit dalje nekako.
Mury draga drži se i oporavi brzo, mislimo na tebe

----------


## šniki

*Mury* drž se, žao mi je! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mury, draga, tako me razveselila tvoja T...i tako mi je bilo strašno ovo čuti. Pitam se zašto, zašto baš mora biti tako. Šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj  :Love: , i ne gubi nadu. Uvijek nakon lošega, dođe sunce.

----------


## aleksandraj

Alma, sory što te preskačemo, ali čestitike i ugodnih devet mjeseci

----------


## TwistedQ

Mury, žao mi je, drž se  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Mury, žao mi je  :Sad: .

----------


## Snekica

*Vanchriban,* i ovdje da ti čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Vanchriban cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## morskavila

nije me bilo neko vrijeme... odmaram, uživam u praznicima i veselim se jeseni

murry žao mi je... teško je sada, a na kraju nadam se postoji za sve nas ovdje happy end - samo netko ima, nažalost, teži put 

novim trednicama čestitkke  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

mury, jako mi je žao...

----------


## Ginger

ajme Mury  :Crying or Very sad:  tako mi je žao
drži se  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Stigli nalazi bete *13dnt 734, 15dnt 1798* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

Bravo, alma!!! Cestitke!!!

----------


## marisela

Alma_idt, čestitke od srca za ovu prelijepu betu, i njenu finu cifru ida malena/malene mrvice ostanu kod svoje mame narednih 9 mjeseci od srca želim.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ajde molim vas za pomoć...sutra mi je točno mjesec dana od ET-a; a ja već dva dana imam lagano povišenu temperaturu 37,0-37,5...jel to normalno...imam li razloga za brigu...???

*Alma* prekrasno ti se beta poduplala...bravoooo

----------


## frka

Bravo, alma!!! Cestitke!!!

----------


## darmar

alma_itd, beta se prekrasno uduplala, super :Very Happy: , tako mi je drago zbog tebe :Klap: , želim ti od srca urednu trudnoću do kraja :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

> Curke ajde molim vas za pomoć...sutra mi je točno mjesec dana od ET-a; a ja već dva dana imam lagano povišenu temperaturu 37,0-37,5...jel to normalno...imam li razloga za brigu...???


ne se sekirati...mž je prva 2 mjeseca imala stalno povišenu temperaturu oko 37 i sve je ok...
evo je sada 31+3 i još je ful aktivna, radi, bebica je super napredna i nije bila ni dana na bolovanju da kucnem u drvo  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*alma_itd* jako mi je drago radi tebe, nakon onih biokemijskih bilo je i vrijeme za ovako lijepu betu! Čestitam!

----------


## Snekica

Alma bravo za betu! :Very Happy: 
Milivoj, zar već 31+3??? Woow! Kako vrijeme leti!  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Milivoj hvala ti....pozz tvojim curkama  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Alma* cestitam! :Heart: 
*Sanja* pazi svoje mrvice,i neka u ovo doba sljedece godine gurkas kolica po kvartu!!!! :Yes: 
Svima puse

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Alma*, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tia

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66303-R...17#post1915817

----------


## sissy75

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66303-R...17#post1915817


Tia i tata čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Alma* Čestitam, sjajno duplanje - to je to  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

alma bravo za duplanje...sad čekamo malo :Heart: ...

Tia i tata čestitke na dečkiću!!! :Joggler:

----------


## Lua

> alma bravo za duplanje...sad čekamo malo...
> 
> Tia i tata čestitke na dečkiću!!!


X!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Alma čestitam
Tia tebi i tvom mužu također čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

ninocka28 jučer je rodila svoje srećice!!
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66312-N...01#post1916101

----------


## Snekica

> alma bravo za duplanje...sad čekamo malo...
> 
> Tia i tata čestitke na dečkiću!!!


X

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke dugo vas ne uspijevam pratiti, pa cestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama, grlim tuznice i vibram svima u akciji. 

ja sam prosli petak jako prokrvarila i zavrsila na hitnoj u uzasnom strahu za bebu, no pokazalo se da je srceko ok i beba velika, ali imam hematom od blizanaca i ostala sam u bolnici na strogom mirovanju. Jucer sam opet prokrvarila i opet strah, ali uzv je pokazao da je beba ok i to izlazi od hematoma.

evo uhvatila sam priliku da se javim s tudeg moba, moj ne voli forum. Puno vas pozdravljam i vibrajte za naseg bebolina koji vise ne izgleda kao hrpa stanica, nego prava beba s glavicom.

----------


## Snekica

Ninocka čestitamo!!! Kako to vrijeme brzo prolazi!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Valamala, puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvog malog/velikog borca!!! Da čim prije stigneš kući i da dalje bude sve školski!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## miba

Mury draga nemogu vjerovati! Nadam se da će dragi Bog na kraju ipak nagraditi sve tvoje boli! Drži se !
Alma  :Klap: 
ValaMala puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebača i za tebe-sretno!

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala vam svima na podrsci.Diiivne ste :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja1

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve ostane u redu :Heart: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

valamala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se vise ne sekiras,da uzivas u trudnoci  do kraja
alma suuuuuper beta  !!!!
novopecenim mamama i tatama  cestitke  !!!
svima ostalima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nea0902

Vala Mala puno vibrica ti šaljem  :Kiss:   samo polako i drži se. Okreni se sebi i bebici - sad ste vas dvoje najbitniji  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Valamala~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoju malu bebicu hrabricu da sve bude ok.

----------


## Charlie

ValaMala ~~~~~~ za vašu hrabru i snažnu bebicu, i da što prije prođu strahovi i da kreneš zaista uživati u trudnoći!
Tia čestitke!!!

----------


## ina33

ValaMala, vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala Mala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bebu

----------


## ivka13

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za bebolina  :Heart:

----------


## Lua

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će dobro...mora.... :Yes:

----------


## Sela

*Vala* hrpu srece za bebacha i tebe!!!

----------


## andream

Vala, bit će sve u redu, miruj i evo šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebicu.

----------


## molu

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i bebicu!

----------


## Mojca

ValaMala, cijeli svemir dobrih misli za malog borca i hrabru mamu! 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mury  :Heart:  mislim na tebe stalno, drži se draga  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

valamala,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju bebicu  :Heart: 
alma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko

----------


## tiki_a

ValaMala ~~~~~za tebe i hrabru bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## Jesen82

Vala držim fige za tebe malog borca i da što prije sve strahove ostavite iza sebe :Heart: 

Mury drži se :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Vala držim fige za tebe malog borca i da što prije sve strahove ostavite iza sebe
> 
> Mury drži se


Veliki potpis na gore navedeno i Ambri cestitke na  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

ValaMala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

> Vala držim fige za tebe malog borca i da što prije sve strahove ostavite iza sebe
> 
> Mury drži se


potpis

----------


## Snekica

Za Ambru i njena  :Heart:  :Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  školski do kraja!!!

----------


## bugaboo

Evo ja pokusala revidirati listu s obzirom da nam je Gizmos pred porodom. Zadnja lista je isla prije mjesec dana pa su moguce greske, molim vas da mi javite na pp sto ne stima i podatke koji nedostaju :Smile: 

*
SIJEČANJ 2011.* 
Marina25 , 1. ICSI, Cito
Zvončica1976, prirodno (nakon 2x IVF, Petrova)
Mpac2006, 3.ICSI, poliklinika Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. Vili)
DANAS, 1. stimulirani IVF (nakon 6x klomifenski IVF)
Lili75, 2 x prirodno (nakon 1. ICSI, 2x FET, 1.prir.trudnoča)
Vojvođanka, prirodno (nakon 4x AIH, 3x IVF, 1x sek. IVF)
Zimzalabim, 2. IVF, poliklinika Vili (nakon 1. IVF)
Marinči, prirodno (nakon 2xICSI, VV)
Fresia, 1. FET, Mb (nakon 1x AIH, 1x IVF,Mb)

*VELJAČA 2011.*
Mojca, 1. ICSI, Cito
Dani82, sek. ICSI, KBC Rijeka (nakon 3. ICSI)
Lela77, prirodno
Mare157, 4. IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2 x ICSI KBC Rijeka, 1x ICSI Mb)
Potočnica 4. AIH, Sv.Duh (nakon 3 x AIH Sv.Duh, 1. trudnoča)
Maja Lena, 1. IVF, Kinderwunschklinik Wells
Seka35, 1.ICSI Ljubljana (nakon 1XIVF, 3x FET Mb)
Linaxx, 2. IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x prir.IVF, Vinogradska)
Watson, 7. IVF, Cito (nakon 6.IVF, VV)
Tally, sek. ICSI, Cito (nakon 2x stim.ICSI, 1x sek. ICSI)
Gianna, prirodno (nakon 5X AIH, KB Osijek)
Miana, 3. IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 1 prir. IVF, 1x stim.IVF, Sv.Duh)

*OŽUJAK 2011.*
Sign, 1.IVF, Vinogradska
Tanjam, 4.ICSI, Sv.Duh (nakon 3. ICSI VV)
Jesen82, 1.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 2XAIH, IVF Centar)
Delfin, 2.IVF, Vinogradska (nakon 1x IVF, Vinogradska)
Matto, 5. IVF, Cito ( nakon 3xAIH, 4xIVF, Cito)
Pretorija,1*.* IVF PFC Prag
Tikica, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 4X AIH)
Katica, 3. FET, Mb, (nakon 6x IVF, 2x FET (1.beba Mb), Cito i Mb)
Makica, 4. IVF, Vinogradska ( nakon 1 stim.x IVF, 2x prir., Vinogradska)
Magnoli, 3. ICSI, Vili (nakon 2xICSI, Pol. IVF)
Ina7, 2.IVF, IVF Centar (nakon 1Xaih, 1XIVF VV)
Adikica, 1. Sek.IVF, CITO (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)

*TRAVANJ 2011.*
Hrabrica 29, 2. IVF KBC Rijeka (nakon 1. IVF, KBC Rijeka)
TOMISLAVA, 1.IVF, VV (nakon 2x AIH VV)
Smj, 9. IVF, VV (nakon 8 x IVF)
Missixty, 4.ICSI, PFC Prag (nakon 3x ICSI)
ANGEL_26, 2. ICSI, IVF poliklinika (nakon 1xICSI IVF poliklinika)
Arizona311, 1. ICSI Sv.Duh
Nata, 2. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, VV)
Marchie37, 3. ICSI, Mb (nakon 1xICSI Sv. Duh, 1xICSI Mb)
Bebica_2, prirodno (nakon 1xIVF KBC Rijeka)
Goga69, 2. ICSI, PFC (nakon 1. ICSI PFC)
Bugaboo, 4.ICSI, Mb (nakon 3 x IVF/ICSI Sv.Duh)
Uporna, 2x prirodno (nakon 5x IVF)
Aurora*, 4. IVF, KBC Rijeka (nakon 2x AIH, 1x IVF Ri, 1x ICSI Postojna, 1x ICSI Mb)
Ober, 1. IVF, Sv.Duh
Marijana189, 1. AIH, KB Osijek
Kaja26, 1. AIH, Sv.Duh
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb

*SVIBANJ 2011.*
Patuljchica, 1. ICSI/PGD, PFC (nakon 1x AIH, Polikl. IVF)
Milla2, 1. IVF, Petrova 
Blue bear, prirodno
Mia Lilly, 6. ICSI, IVF Centar (nakon 5x ICSI, VV)
Slava77, 1. IVF, CITO (nakon 3x AIH, CITO)
Mali-mis, 2. ICSI, Danska (nakon 1x ICSI)
MAJONI974, 4.ICSI, Vili (nakon 3X AIH, 3X IVF, Vinogradska)
Opa, 2. IVF, Pronatal (nakon 1xIVF, Pronatal)
tika08, 1. IVF, PFC (nakon???)
Dudadudaduda, 2. FET, Mb (nakon 1xIVF, 1XFET Mb)
Šumskovoće, 2. ICSI, KBC Ri (nakon 1x ICSI, KBC Ri)
Frenchgirl, 3.IVF, Sv.Duh (nakon 2x IVF, Sv.Duh)
Čuftica, 1. IVF, Petrova (nakon 3xAIH Petrova)
Šiškica, 5. IVF, VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF, VV)
Vala Mala, 4. IVF, Ljubljana/Postojna (nakon 3xIVF, VV)
Klikica, 1. IVF, Mb
tajna30, 1. IVF, VV (nakon 1xAIH VV)


*LIPANJ 2011.*
olivera, KBC Ri (nakon ???)
nana1976, IVF VV (nakon ???)
maya3, 6. IVF SD (nakon 5xIVF VV)
tulipan83, 3. IVF/ICSI VV (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1x krio VV)
Iva Mia 2009, 10.06. 2. krio IVF SD (nakon 3x IVF, 1x krio IVF SD)
Kandela, IVF VV (nakon ???)
nina32, IVF (nakon???)
Sali, 5. IVF Ri (nakon 1xIVF MB, 2xIVF LJ, 1xIVF Ri)
prag, 1. IVF Pronatal
Muki, IVF SD (nakon ???)
andream, 14.06. 5. IVF Vinogradska (nakon 4xIVF, 2xAIH Vg)
matahari, prirodno (nakon 5xAIH Vinogradska)
Ambra, 6. ICSI (nakon 2xIUI KBC Ri, 5xIVF/ICSI Postojna/KBC Ri)
faith79, IVF PFC (nakon ???)
Vanchriban, 2. AIH Petrova (nakon 1xAIH Petrova)
alma_itd, 3. FET Belgija (nakon 2xICSI Belgija)

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
martina3108 04.07. (Petrova)
zlatica 04.07. (Cito)
Charlie 06.07.
Miga24 11.07. (Petrova)
Sanja1 11.07. (Petrova)
Desideria 14.07. (Petrova)
m arta 11.07. (Pronatal)
miba 11.07. (IVF Centar)
artisan 11.07. (IVF Centar)
mistic 13.07. 

*Čekalice F(ET), sekundarni ICSI~~~~~~~~~~*


*Čekalice punkcije~~~~~~~~~~*
Hope31

*Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~*
LilyOfTheValey, anakob, Tinkica, anddu, spodoba

*Klomifenke/ femarke, IUI, ITI, AID, prirodni IVF/ICSI ~~~~~~~~~~* 
Toyota, b.a.b.y.

*ON-GO~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
7. mjesec: medena8, butterfly101, thinkpink, ježić, đurđa76, eva133, sezen, Maybe baby, sany7, Tiki_a
8.mjesec: Sissy75, anđeo sa neba, olea77, venddy, kiki30, orline, hop, rose, Ona koja nije pisala, ivica_k, mravic, medeni
9. mjesec: kiara79, gošparka, frodo, vita22, MANNY, marisela, darmar, Sela, luna1, linalena, špelkica, Nety, jo1974, mala bu, lberc, ivka
10. mjesec: ivka13

*Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~*
Aurora blu, Anabanana, amyx, BlaBla123, brigitta, believes, ciklama1, crvenkapica77, Chiara, corinaII, chris, dani39, Dona, deniii, Dada-55, dadyakBda, ELA28, elen, inana, inaa, Inna28, ivanchi78, Ivana0409, Iva15, Jelena, jopam, jadro, ja.sam.xyz., kriistiina, kia, kordica, kiša, lasta, Lua, Leva, metkovk@, miba, maca papucarica, Modesty4, Mare41, marija_sa, Mery0908, mario, maza975, Mury, Mrvica7, Maja_st, Nikolina-Zagreb, Niki, nina977, nirvana, prima, plavuša 007, pinny, Pea, Ruža82, Reny 76, sonječka, snekica, sildad, slatkica, The Margot, taca70, Tina2701, Tikki, TrudyC, Vuki, Zeena, zlatta, tantolina, dorina199. kerolajn5, sara38, njofra75, sweety, darkica, MalaMa, Nina30, tetadoktor, sg12, kristiina, mare77, mimi81, Bab, inada, ptica1, Bubzi, skandy, ljiljan79, Cannisa, talia7, marincezg, beilana, pirica, kitty, RuzicaSB, Strašna, innu, Gosparka, MASLINA1973, mishica_zg, kika222, ana.b, Bea, bebolino, aleksandraj, marnie, Dhea, venera3, matahari, Niki78, Mini3, tlukaci5, Martinstoss, Mali mimi, morskavila, Spa, Aslan, Sonja29, Mala Mimi, Becky, Tigrical

*Čestitke svim novim trudnicama i puno sreće svima koji nestrpljivo čekaju punkcije, transfere, bete, nove postupke..puno snage svima koje su na raskrižju, da nikad ne posustanu. Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~za što skorije ostvarenje cilja!!!*

----------


## tantolina

Mene možeš staviti u 10 mj.............jučer dogovorili postupak

----------


## laky

ja sam čekalica FET-a u ponedjeljak (4.7.)

----------


## crvenkapica77

*Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
martina3108 04.07. (Petrova)
zlatica 04.07. (Cito)
Charlie 06.07.
Miga24 11.07. (Petrova)
Sanja1 11.07. (Petrova)
Desideria 14.07. (Petrova)
m arta 11.07. (Pronatal)
miba 11.07. (IVF Centar)
artisan 11.07. (IVF Centar)
mistic 13.07. 
SRETNO  CURE  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

bugaboo, hvala za listu.laky, ~~~~~~~~~~ za novu bebicu.svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Snekica

Čula sam se sa *Gizmos*, ona je dobro, još je 2U1, javiti će vam se već ona. Internet joj ne radi, pa ne može do neta.

----------


## alma_itd

*Bugaboo* hvala na listi :Klap:  Ne mogu jos na vjerujem da sam se nasla konacno na ovoj listi :Very Happy:

----------


## slatkica

> Hej curke dugo vas ne uspijevam pratiti, pa cestitam od srca svim novim trudnicama, grlim tuznice i vibram svima u akciji. 
> 
> ja sam prosli petak jako prokrvarila i zavrsila na hitnoj u uzasnom strahu za bebu, no pokazalo se da je srceko ok i beba velika, ali imam hematom od blizanaca i ostala sam u bolnici na strogom mirovanju. Jucer sam opet prokrvarila i opet strah, ali uzv je pokazao da je beba ok i to izlazi od hematoma.
> 
> evo uhvatila sam priliku da se javim s tudeg moba, moj ne voli forum. Puno vas pozdravljam i vibrajte za naseg bebolina koji vise ne izgleda kao hrpa stanica, nego prava beba s glavicom.


držim fige da bude sve ok :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~*
> martina3108 04.07. (Petrova)
> zlatica 04.07. (Cito)
> Charlie 06.07.
> Miga24 11.07. (Petrova)
> Sanja1 11.07. (Petrova)
> Desideria 14.07. (Petrova)
> m arta 11.07. (Pronatal)
> miba 11.07. (IVF Centar)
> ...



*X*

----------


## Sumskovoce

*bugaboo*  :Klap:  za listu!
Za našu *GIZMOS* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret u životu, lagan i brz porod i puno puno uživancije u bebici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

potpisujem šumskovoće!
vibram za Valu i njezinu bebicu, za miran nastavak trudnoće!
vibrrrrram za almin_itd prvi uzv!
zlatica, charlie, posebne vibre za vaše bete!

----------


## alma_itd

I ja saljem vibrice za sve cekalice bete sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~i jos puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~za *Valu* i njenog malog borca :Klap:

----------


## honeybee

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~
martina3108 04.07. (Petrova)
zlatica 04.07. (Cito)
Charlie 06.07.
Miga24 11.07. (Petrova)
Sanja1 11.07. (Petrova)
Desideria 14.07. (Petrova)
m arta 11.07. (Pronatal)
miba 11.07. (IVF Centar)
artisan 11.07. (IVF Centar)
mistic 13.07. 

Navijam za sve čekalice! I pridružujem se popisu, betu također čekam 11.7. (IVF u Petrovoj)  :Smile: 

Vidim da nas ima puno koje smo otprilike u isto vrijeme bile na ET... Cure, kako se držite? Imate kakvih simptoma?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Bugaboo.......ponosna sam za listu*

----------


## darmar

vala mala~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoju bebicu, da loši događaji ostanu iza vas!
svim čekalicma bete želim mnogo sreće, ~~~~~~~~~~~~, za što veće bete :Smile: 
mury draga  :Love: , nadam se da ćeš nam se uskoro opet pridružiti, da će oporavka krenuti nabolje!

----------


## zlatica

juuuuuuuuhuuuuuu beta 2262!!!!
(ne rade mi smajlići)
čekalice želim da nastavite niz!!!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Jeeeee   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Cestitam od srca.Neka se ovako i nastavi cijeli dan :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

zlatica čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: prekrasna beta  :Klap:

----------


## frka

Zlatice, cestitke na lijepoj beti! cestitke i gargamelici na prekrasnoj djevojcici, a curki dobrodoslica!

----------


## ivica_k

zlatice, i ja ću reći juuuuuhuuuu za tvoju betu! čestitam!

----------


## bugaboo

Zlatice cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

> juuuuuuuuhuuuuuu beta 2262!!!!
> (ne rade mi smajlići)
> čekalice želim da nastavite niz!!!!!!!


Bravo *zlatice*, cestitam!

Daj nam jos malo reci kako je tekao cijeli postupak. Koliko jajnih stanica si dobila, koliko ih se oplodilo, da li su ti koju jajnu stanicu i zamrznuli, koji dan od punkcije je bio transfer i na koji ti je dan od transfera ova prekrasna beta?

A smajlice imas ako nakon sto napises post kliknes dolje na _Idi na Napredno_  :Wink:

----------


## zlatica

ma kliknem i odaberem željeni smajlić ali ništa,bloka...
A dobitni postupak:femara+menopuri-7 js.3 zamrznute,vračene dvi blastice
danas mi je 14 dpt 
nadodajem da sam na fragminu 5000 iu od punkcije i decortinu od ET (kojeg si ti aurora zaprašila :Smile: )))))))))))))))),hvalaaaaaaa)

----------


## Snekica

Zlatice, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Još jednom bravo za Cito!

----------


## ježić

zlatice, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ja se prijavljujem u čekalice bete za 18.7., jučer obavljen 4. AIH.

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, zlatice  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zlatice čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## andream

Zlatice, predivna beta, možda su i blizančeki na pomolu.
Laky, kako je prošao transfer? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

vraćene 3 blastice sad čekam

----------


## andream

laky, odličan rezultat, točno tako je bilo i kod mojeg dobitnog FET-a.
Sretno!

----------


## Aurora*

Fantastican rezultat *zlatice*! Od 7 JS 2 blastociste i jos 3 JS zamrnzute, wow! CITO stvarno radi cuda. Ako nije problem, molim te reci mi jos koje si godiste, da zaokruzim sliku ovog izvanrednog uspjeha. 

Jos nesto me zanima, na temelju cega ti je prepisan Fragmin 5000? Imam osjecaj da CITO u startu preporucuje tu malo vecu dozu, umjesto one minimalne od 2500. Neka mi ispravi netko ako grijesim, jer me pomalo brine ne bih li mozda i ja trebala vecu dozu?  :Unsure:  Zapravo ne znam kako se to uopce odredjuje, zna li tko?

I, da, posebno mi je drago sto ti je Decortin tako dobro posluzio.  :Yes: 

*ježić* hajde nas sve iznenadi za 14 dana sa svojom pozitivnom betom! 

*Charlie* cekam dobre vijesti iz Maribora!

*laky*, ma bravo za odlican FET! Drzim palceve da bude dobitan!

----------


## sanja1

Zlatice :Very Happy: .

----------


## Abys

Bok svima, i ja bih se pridruzila vasem odbrojavanju ako smijem :Smile:  
Ja sam vec drugi ciklus na klomifenu bez ikakve reakcije, danas 12 dc, endo 5 mm, najveci folikul 7 mm. A sto dalje? To jos neznam,mora mi doktor reci sto dalje kad se vrati s godisnjeg.

----------


## kiki30

zlatica ,čestitam na super beti  :Very Happy: 
ježić puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu ! :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> ma kliknem i odaberem željeni smajlić ali ništa,bloka...
> A dobitni postupak:femara+menopuri-7 js.3 zamrznute,vračene dvi blastice
> danas mi je 14 dpt 
> nadodajem da sam na fragminu 5000 iu od punkcije i decortinu od ET (kojeg si ti aurora zaprašila)))))))))))))))),hvalaaaaaaa)


jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ijao šta me lipo kopiraš, IDENTIČNO kao kod mene, od protokola, preko broja js, blastica, smrznutih do fragmina 5000!!!

još sad kad prijaviš 2 bebe za koji tjedan ima da skačemo do plafona  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala bu

*bugaboo* , i ja bi ponovo na listu-očekujem ivf/icsi poč. 9.mj.
novopečenim trudnicama još jednom čestitke- :Very Happy: , a svim čekalicama bete da im  što brže prođe vrijeme u iščekivanju pozitivnog ishoda- držim "fige" svima... :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

> vraćene 3 blastice sad čekam


žena zvana blastice  :Heart: 
od srca želim našoj slatkici brata ili seku, ili oboje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

aurora, u cita obično daju fragmin 2500. i ja sam ga imala u početku. terapiju mi je povećao dr u bolnici, kad sam išla dignit inekcije. rekao je "vi ste bliže sto kila nego 50", moš mislit.
rekla sam mu da sam na sredini, ali krećem prema stoćki zbog blizanaca. 
i tako sam završila na 5000.
valjda se gleda na masu žene pri odabiru 2500 ili 5000.

----------


## miga24

Zlatice čestitam!!!Prekrasna beta!
Svim čekalicama također želim lijepe bete!

----------


## darmar

zlatica beta je fantastična, čestitam :Klap: ,~~~~~~~~, za školsku trudnoću :Very Happy: 
laky, ježić,~~~~~~~~~,da nas uskoro obradujete lijepim betama, sretnooooooo!

----------


## ruža82

> zlatica beta je fantastična, čestitam,~~~~~~~~, za školsku trudnoću
> laky, ježić,~~~~~~~~~,da nas uskoro obradujete lijepim betama, sretnooooooo!


Sve ovo debelo potpisujem!!!
sretno svima!!!

----------


## mare41

Pinky, nije samo težina ili lakoća :Smile:  u pitanju nego i vrste i broj mutacija.
Zlatica, čestitaaaaaaam!

----------


## tigrical

> zlatica beta je fantastična, čestitam,~~~~~~~~, za školsku trudnoću
> laky, ježić,~~~~~~~~~,da nas uskoro obradujete lijepim betama, sretnooooooo!


I ja potpisujem!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*zlatice*, čestitam!
*laky*, *ježić* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veelike bete!

----------


## laky

> žena zvana blastice 
> od srca želim našoj slatkici brata ili seku, ili oboje 
> 
> valjda se gleda na masu žene pri odabiru 2500 ili 5000.


onda meni budu dali 20000  :Razz:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky, nije samo težina ili lakoća u pitanju nego i vrste i broj mutacija.
> Zlatica, čestitaaaaaaam!


ozbiljno? a prasca jednoga, diga mi je dozu samo odokativnom metodom, nije mi nalaze niti pogledao..

----------


## Pepita

*laky* i ovdje od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

...cure, svima koje čekate bete  :Klap:  idemo, hrabro, bit će ih još lijepih  :Zaljubljen: 

...našim novim trudnicama  :Zaljubljen:  da imaju lijepu i bezbrižnu trudnoću do samog kraja.

----------


## mare41

> ozbiljno? a prasca jednoga, diga mi je dozu samo odokativnom metodom, nije mi nalaze niti pogledao..


ajme, nećemo ga na slipo krstit u prasca :Smile: , jedino znam za dragu Mury da je na 5000 od starta bila, zbog 3 mutacije.

----------


## kerolajn5

zlatice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam ti !!!!! to su sigurno duplići  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatica

Aurora  i prošli put se išlo na blastice i to s 5 punktiranih js,međutim nisu bile baš dobre....
ovaj put mi je rađen i PICSI+IMSI!
A šta se tiće fragmina,zadnja dva postupka sam bila na fragminu 2500 iu a eto ovaj put 5000 iu i to od punkcije!
mislim, kao šta mare kaže zbog mutacija nego kg.jer sam bliže 50 kg. a ne 100. :Smile: )))))))))))))))
OSTALIM ČEKALICAMA SREEEEEEEEEEEEEEETNO!!!!!!

----------


## matahari

x


> zlatica beta je fantastična, čestitam,~~~~~~~~, za školsku trudnoću
> laky, ježić,~~~~~~~~~,da nas uskoro obradujete lijepim betama, sretnooooooo!

----------


## ježić

*laky*, čestitam na blasticama i želim ti da ti uskoro čestitamo i na prekrasnoj beti.

*Abys*, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

> ajme, nećemo ga na slipo krstit u prasca, jedino znam za dragu Mury da je na 5000 od starta bila, zbog 3 mutacije.


i ja imam 3, možda je bitno i koje.

----------


## sara38

> zlatica beta je fantastična, čestitam,~~~~~~~~, za školsku trudnoću
> laky, ježić,~~~~~~~~~,da nas uskoro obradujete lijepim betama, sretnooooooo!


Potpisujem i dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## tikki

Cure čestitam svim novim trudnicama i veliki  :Love:  svim tužnicama. Malo sam se maknula od foruma, napar dana... Pa sad dok opet sve ne pohvatam, šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~

Ja sam bila u "incognito" postupku sa odmrznutim JS, koje su se uspješno odmrznule i nakon toga se nisu oplodile  :Sad:  iako sam imala dozu optimizma, svejedno sam od početka nekako sumnjala u uspijeh te metode... Dobro sam se isplakala i sad smo u planovima za dalje  :Smile:  A tko zna, možda nas i priroda iznenadi, imali smo krasan folikuli i kako reče doktor poprilično ok spermiogram  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeeee zlatica, kako lijepe vijesti, čestitam, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
laky, svaka čast!!!~~~~~~+
Charlie~~~~~~za veeeeliki +

----------


## Mojca

> Jeeeeee zlatica, kako lijepe vijesti, čestitam, prekrasna beta  
> laky, svaka čast!!!~~~~~~+
> Charlie~~~~~~za veeeeliki +


x!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

